# Επικαιρότητα, γεγονότα και απόψεις > Ειδήσεις >  Ξεκινάει η δωρεάν αναβάθμιση ταχυτήτων ADSL προσβάσεων από τον οτε

## stamos

Δελτίο Τύπου: 
Ξεκινάει η δωρεάν αναβάθμιση ταχυτήτων ADSL προσβάσεων από τον ΟΤΕ
Επιτυχής ολοκλήρωση του πιλοτικού προγράμματος

Αθήνα, 21 Αυγούστου 2006 – Ο ΟΤΕ ανακοινώνει ότι ξεκινάει η δωρεάν αναβάθμιση των ταχυτήτων σε όλες τις προσβάσεις ADSL μετά την επιτυχή ολοκλήρωση του πιλοτικού προγράμματος αναβάθμισης των ταχυτήτων πρόσβασης ADSL. 

Συγκεκριμένα, ο ΟΤΕ, με στόχο την συνεχή βελτίωση των παρεχόμενων υπηρεσιών του και την περαιτέρω διάδοση των ευρυζωνικών υπηρεσιών, ξεκινάει από σήμερα, Δευτέρα 21 Αυγούστου, τη διαδικασία διπλασιασμού των ονομαστικών ταχυτήτων πρόσβασης ADSL σε ολόκληρη τη χώρα. Οι ταχύτητες θα αναβαθμιστούν ως εξής:


πρόσβασης (downstream / upstream)πρόσβασης (downstream / upstream)384/128 kbps768/192 kbps512/128 kbps1024/256 kbps1024/256 kbps2048/256

Η αναβάθμιση των ονομαστικών ταχυτήτων ADSL προσβάσεων από τον ΟΤΕ αφορά σε όλες τις προσβάσεις ADSL (υφιστάμενες και νέες / χονδρικής και λιανικής) και πραγματοποιείται χωρίς καμία αύξηση στα μηνιαία τέλη, προσφέροντας ακόμη μεγαλύτερη αξία στον τελικό χρήστη, ιδιώτη ή επιχείρηση. 

Η διαδικασία της αναβάθμισης όλων των ADSL προσβάσεων αναμένεται να διαρκέσει περίπου τρεις μήνες. Συνολικά θα αναβαθμιστούν πάνω από 2000 κόμβοι (DSLAMs) του ΟΤΕ σε ολόκληρη την επικράτεια, ενώ το έργο θα υλοποιηθεί ταυτόχρονα σε ολόκληρη τη χώρα. Σήμερα, το δίκτυο ADSL του ΟΤΕ περιλαμβάνει περίπου 525.000 εγκατεστημένες πόρτες σε περίπου 1000 σημεία παρουσίας σε όλη την Ελλάδα που εξυπηρετούν πάνω από 330.000 πελάτες ADSL.

Οι χρήστες από την πλευρά τους δεν χρειάζεται να προβούν σε οποιαδήποτε ρύθμιση του εξοπλισμού τους αφού η διαδικασία της αναβάθμισης πραγματοποιείται στις υποδομές του ΟΤΕ. Οι χρήστες που είχαν συμπεριληφθεί στο πιλοτικό πρόγραμμα αναβάθμισης ADSL προσβάσεων θα διατηρήσουν τις αναβαθμισμένες ταχύτητες που είχαν και κατά τη διάρκεια του πιλοτικού προγράμματος.

----------


## [PWN] ROXAMIS

Απο σημερα αρχισαν οι αναβαθμισεις σε ολη την επικρατεια ..ν  :Smile:

----------


## ghostnik

Δηλαδή εννοείς οτι τέλος το πιλοτικό και αρχίζουν να αναβαθμίζονται όλοι ?

----------


## [PWN] ROXAMIS

> Δηλαδή εννοείς οτι τέλος το πιλοτικό και αρχίζουν να αναβαθμίζονται όλοι ?


Ναι απο σημερα ..

----------


## stratos2004

Εσυ ..... αναβαθμηστηκες??????

----------


## [PWN] ROXAMIS

> Εσυ ..... αναβαθμηστηκες??????


Εγω οχι.
Πηρα για ενα φιλο στο 134 για conn-x 512 και μου ειπαν οτι σημερα αρχισε η αναβαθμιση για ολους ..

----------


## Kiwi

Είδες ο ΟΤΕ;  :Smile:

----------


## manoulamou

Αντε λοιπον και στα δικα μας :Smile:  και γρηγορα
αλλα οσο το δυνατον πιο σταθερα,
γιατι υποτιθεται πως γι αυτο εγιναν τα πιλοτικα!

----------


## ghostnik

:Clap:   :Clap:  
Και γώ ConnX 512 έχω !!!

Είδες που τους βρίζαμε ? 
10 ημέρες νωρίτερα αρχίσαν οι άνθρωποι  :Worthy:  

Αντε καλά αναβαθμίσματα σε όλους  :Clap:

----------


## mgv

Eμείς που αναβαθμιστήκαμε νωρίτερα θα μας κρατήσουν ατην αναβαθμισμένη ταχύτητα 
Ε τότε τι πιλοτικό και θα βγάζανε συμπεράσματα.Δηλαδή το πιλοτικό ουσιαστικά ήταν η ίδια η εφαρμογή απλά σε λίγες συνδέσεις.
Ωραίο πιλοτικό.Να το χαίρονται :Whistle:

----------


## Kiwi

> Eμείς που αναβαθμιστήκαμε νωρίτερα θα μας κρατήσουν ατην αναβαθμισμένη ταχύτητα 
> Ε τότε τι πιλοτικό και θα βγάζανε συμπεράσματα.Δηλαδή το πιλοτικό ουσιαστικά ήταν η ίδια η εφαρμογή απλά σε λίγες συνδέσεις.
> Ωραίο πιλοτικό.Να το χαίρονται


Φαντάζομαι θα έκαναν ταυτόχρονα κάποιες δοκιμές. Εσύ τί ακριβώς περίμενες παραπάνω;

----------


## lemonidas

Ρε παιδιά να ρωτήσω κάτι γιατί δεν έχω καταλάβει;

Όταν λέμε αναβάθμιση εννούμε τη γραμμή ε; Και ισχύει για όλες τις γραμμές, ασχέτως αν ανήκουν σε provider ή ιδιώτη. Δηλαδή πχ σπίτι έχω tellas με γραμμή δικιά μου. Αυτή θα αναβαθμιστεί; 

Στο γραφείο έχω γραμμή και σύνδεση μέσω HOL. Η γραμμη αυτή θα αναβαθμιστεί;

----------


## gregorisvas

Αντε σιγα σιγα να αναβαθμιστουμε ολοι  :Smile:  Αν και εδω στο ταπεινο Κιατο δεν ελπιζω πριν απο μεσα Σεπτεμβρη/αρχες Οκτωβρη.Χαιβανια με πτυχιο οι περισσοτεροι.. :Embarassed:

----------


## joseph

Ξέρει κανείς πότε θα τελειώσουν οι αναβαθμήσεις; Για να μην περιμένουμε πάνω απο το PC συνέχεια ...

----------


## gregorisvas

> Ρε παιδιά να ρωτήσω κάτι γιατί δεν έχω καταλάβει;
> 
> Όταν λέμε αναβάθμιση εννούμε τη γραμμή ε; Και ισχύει για όλες τις γραμμές, ασχέτως αν ανήκουν σε provider ή ιδιώτη. Δηλαδή πχ σπίτι έχω tellas με γραμμή δικιά μου. Αυτή θα αναβαθμιστεί; 
> 
> Στο γραφείο έχω γραμμή και σύνδεση μέσω HOL. Η γραμμη αυτή θα αναβαθμιστεί;


Πιστευω πως εφοσον οι γραμμες σου περνανε μεσω DSLAM ΟΤΕ θα αναβαθμιστουν.Εαν ομως περνανε μεσω DSLAM των αλλων εταιριων δεν νομιζω..  :Smile:

----------


## Unreal

Εμένα απο σήμερα έγινε από 1024/256 σε 2048/256. Κανονικά 2048/512 δεν έπρεπε να την κάνουν?

----------


## @GT

Άντε σιγά σιγά να αναβαθμιζόμαστε.
Πάντως εγώ αυτές τις μέρες βλέπω παιχνίδια πολλά με την ταχύτητα.
Λέτε να είναι αυτό?.
 :Thinking:

----------


## gregorisvas

> Εμένα απο σήμερα έγινε από 1024/256 σε 2048/256. Κανονικά 2048/512 δεν έπρεπε να την κάνουν?


Οχι..Νομιζω ο ΟΤΕ ειχε ανακοινωσει οτι η 1024/256 θα γινει 2048/256.No 512 upload for you  :Razz: 
Εισαι σε περιοχη που εφαρμοζεται το πιλοτικο προγραμμα αναβαθμισεων ή οντως ξεκινησαν αναβαθμισεις? :Thinking: 

EDIT:Δεν παιρνει κανεις ρε παιδια τηλεφωνο στον ΟΤΕ να ρωτησει ? :Razz:  Σε κανα τμημα σχεδιασμου ξερω γω..

----------


## civil

> Εμένα απο σήμερα έγινε από 1024/256 σε 2048/256. Κανονικά 2048/512 δεν έπρεπε να την κάνουν?


Συμφωνα με τη λογικη θα επρεπε, αλλά...ο ΟΤΕ ανεφερε τα 256, άρα μενουμε στα 256.
Γκρρρρρ...
Τεσπα δεν ειναι και ασχημα τα 2Μbps  :Smile:

----------


## geobest99

Καλημέρα και από εμένα 

Εχει κανεις ιδέα πότε θα πάρει σειρά και το δικό μου DSLAM ???

*"ΙΠΠΟΔΡΟΜΟΥ - SIEMENS-1 - ISDN"*

Κάθε πληροφορία καλοπροαίρετη ....

Ευχαριστώ πολύ
Geobest

----------


## gregorisvas

Κανεις δεν ξερει φιλε  :Smile:  Ακομα και οι αναβαθμισεις υποτιθεται οτι θα ξεκινουσαν σε 10 μερες  :Razz:  Αν βεβαια κανεις εχει καποια πληροφορια ας τη μοιραστει  :Smile:

----------


## Νικαετός

Το όλο θέμα είναι τι θα κάνουν οι ISP  :Wink:

----------


## gregorisvas

Ε ενταξει η Forthnet εχει ηδη ανακοινωσει οτι απο τη μερια της θα προβει σε αναβαθμισεις των γραμμων.Δεν πιστευω οτι οι υπολοιποι θα μεινουν με σταυρωμενα τα χερια  :Smile:  Ξεκινησε ο χορος..Ολοι θα χορεψουν  :Razz:

----------


## chatasos

> Ξεκινησε ο χορος..Ολοι θα χορεψουν


..τον χορό του Ζαλόγγου :Razz:

----------


## gregorisvas

Off Topic


		...εστω και του Ζαλογγου  :Razz: 

 
Εσυ μεσιε ξερεις τιποτα για τις αναβαθμισεις?  :Razz:

----------


## Surface

Στο site της Ναυτεμπορικης εχει ανακοινωση σημερινη του ΟΤΕ οτι απο σημερα ξεκιναει τις αναβαθμισεις

----------


## aklpts

> Στο site της Ναυτεμπορικης εχει ανακοινωση σημερινη του ΟΤΕ οτι απο σημερα ξεκιναει τις αναβαθμισεις


http://www.capital.gr/news.asp?details=133331

----------


## mdd.45

Παιδες απο Γαλατσι και μολις αναβαθμιστικα απο 512/128 σε 1024/256 (εχω πακετακι Conn-x 6-μηνο)....... βλεπω κατι 100αρες και εχω τρελαθει!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## aklpts

Πρεπει να κανουμε reboot  το router μας για να δουμε την καινουργια ταχυτητα?

----------


## gregorisvas

Ναι πρεπει  :Smile:  mdd.45 καλα downloads  :Smile: 
Για να γινουν αυτες οι αναβαθμισεις τι πρεπει να κανουν απο τη μερια τους οι ΟΤΕτζηδες?3μηνες φαινεται αρκετος καιρος..Ειναι τοσο χρονοβορα διαδικασια?

----------


## nickolas2005

Nα πειράξουν κανα 2 καλώδια φαντάζομαι...Πιστεύω ότι σε μία δύο εβδομάδες θα έχουν τελειώσει...

Να δω τι θα συζητάμε μετά :Razz:

----------


## Whiteyez

Ε δεν νομίζω να είναι κ 5 λεπτά υπόθεση για "όλη" την Ελλάδα..

----------


## aklpts

στο κολωνακι παντως τιποτα δεν εχει αλλαξει. Παραμενω στα 1024

----------


## gregorisvas

Κλασσικα πρωτα θα αναβαθμιστει Αθηνα μετα (η και παραλληλα ισως) η Θεσσαλονικη και μετα θα μεινουμε τελευταιοι ολοι οι υπολοιποι  :Sad:

----------


## mdd.45

Εγω δεν εκανα ουτε καν reboot sto router (jetspeed 520). Γυρισα απο κουζινα μεσημεριανο και εκει που κατεβαζα με 50kb απο Νewsgroups βλεπω 80-100kb. Επαθα εμπλοκη και μετα μπηκα στο menu του router και επιβεβαιωσα την αναβαθμιση.......  :Smile:  θα κανω ομως ενα reboot αργοτερα ομως , ετσι για το καλο  :Smile:

----------


## gatoulas

1. Δε χρειάζεται να πειράζετε τους routers σας.
2. Δεν είναι θέμα καλωδίων η αναβάθμιση ταχύτητας στον aggregator.

----------


## mrk

> Εγω δεν εκανα ουτε καν reboot sto router (jetspeed 520). Γυρισα απο κουζινα μεσημεριανο και εκει που κατεβαζα με 50kb απο Νewsgroups βλεπω 80-100kb. Επαθα εμπλοκη και μετα μπηκα στο menu του router και επιβεβαιωσα την αναβαθμιση.......  θα κανω ομως ενα reboot αργοτερα ομως , ετσι για το καλο


 
Σε ποια περιοχή είσαι;;

----------


## chatasos

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		...εστω και του Ζαλογγου 
> 
>  
> Εσυ μεσιε ξερεις τιποτα για τις αναβαθμισεις?


Αυτοί που είναι σε Alcatel, ενδέχεται να καθυστερήσουν... :Whistle:

----------


## gatoulas

> Αυτοί που είναι σε Alcatel, ενδέχεται να καθυστερήσουν...




Off Topic


		Καλύτερα μπας κι έρθει κανένα συνεργείο πρώτα να ενώσει το καλώδιο της πολυκατοικίας στο ΚΑΦΑΟ  :Evil:  :ROFL:  να αποκτήσω κι εγώ ο χριστιανός επικοινωνία με τον έξω κόσμο  :Crying:

----------


## sonyp900

Τώρα μένει να δούμε τις κινήσεις των ISP. Από ότι άκουσα η Forthnet θα το κάνει εντελώς δωρεάν.

----------


## Whiteyez

Kαι η Οτενετ επίσης..

----------


## gregorisvas

> Αυτοί που είναι σε Alcatel, ενδέχεται να καθυστερήσουν...


Tι ηθελα και ρωτησα... :Sad:  Την καρδια περιβολι μου εκανες  :Sad:

----------


## dimitris_74

μιας και ειμαι στην αναμονη για συνδεση, αν κανω connex τωρα και διπλασιαστει η ταχυτητα θα διπλασιασει και η συνδεση αυτοματα?

δεν εχω συνδεση αυτον τον καιρο μιας και βρισκομαι εξωτερικο και επιστρεφω την επομενη βδομαδα απλα να ξερω τι να παραγγειλω να με περιμενει

ευχαριστω πολυ

----------


## tardin

εγω παντως με γραμμη 384/128 σημερα μου εκανε συνδεση με 768/160.
η ταχυτητα παντως ειναι η ιδια και αν δεν κοιταγα το εικονιδιο δεν θα καταλαβαινα διαφορα ...
εχω συνδρομη με 4νετ

----------


## aklpts

> μιας και ειμαι στην αναμονη για συνδεση, αν κανω connex τωρα και διπλασιαστει η ταχυτητα θα διπλασιασει και η συνδεση αυτοματα?
> 
> δεν εχω συνδεση αυτον τον καιρο μιας και βρισκομαι εξωτερικο και επιστρεφω την επομενη βδομαδα απλα να ξερω τι να παραγγειλω να με περιμενει
> 
> ευχαριστω πολυ


Φιλικη συμβουλη. 
Κατσε εκει που εισαι. Σιγουρα εχει πιο πολυ δροσια. Και ακομα πιο σιγουρο εχεις πιο γρηγορο και φθηνοτερο ιντερνετ. (Για το δευτερο ειμαι 100% σιγουρος, οπου και αν βρισκεσαι...)

----------


## dsl_nioufis

Όπως το κατάλαβα οποίος έχει Connex είναι τυχερός ? Ενώ όποιος έχει otenet είναι άτυχος? 

Εγώ θέλω να κάνω τώρα νέα αίτηση για DSL , σκέφτομαι λοιπόν να πάρω Connex που δίνει 6 μηνες ελάχιστη συνδρομή … σε σχέση με την Otenet που δίνει 12 μήνες … τι λετε?

----------


## georgepre10

κανένα emoticon που να κάνει τον σταυρό του υπάρχει?  :Smile:

----------


## dimitris_74

καλα δεν το συζηταμε οτι εχει δροσια, παρισι που βρισκομαι εδω  και 15 μερες κοιμαμε με κουβερτα μιας και εχει 12-15 το πρωι και το μεσημερι σκαει καμια 25 για να ζεσταθεις. για δε νετ ας ειναι καλα το freebox
δυστηχως ομως ολα τα ωραια τελειωνουν οποτε αναγκαστικα επιστρεφω οποτε κοιταω τι γινεται και τι να παραγγειλω

----------


## deathlok

το ότι αναφέρουν πως η αναβάθμιση θα διαρκέσει τρεις μήνες δεν το πρόσεξε κανείς;;; Μα καλά τόσο πολύ...΄χοι τπτ άλλο αλλά με την καντεμιά μου θα είμαι σίγουρα ο τελευταίος που θα αναβαθμιστεί :P:P

----------


## nobig

Αναβαθμίστηκα απο 512 σε 1024  :Wink: . Η απορεία μου τώρα είναι αν θα κάνει η τελλάς αναβαθμίσεις στις αορίστου 512,  :Thinking: κατεβάζω με 50-53

Edit: Περιοχή Σεπόλια

----------


## gregorisvas

Περιοχη?  :Smile:  Παιδια καλο θα ειναι οσοι αναβαθμιστηκατε να αναφερετε και τις περιοχες σας αν ειναι ευκολο  :Smile:

----------


## aklpts

Παρακληση: Αν γινεται ας γραφεται οσοι εχετε αλλαγη ταχυτητας σε ποια περιοχη βρισκεστε.
Ευχαριστω

Υ.Γ ΜΕ ΠΡΟΛΑΒΕΣ!!!(EDIT)

----------


## georgepre10

> το ότι αναφέρουν πως η αναβάθμιση θα διαρκέσει τρεις μήνες δεν το πρόσεξε κανείς;;; Μα καλά τόσο πολύ...΄χοι τπτ άλλο αλλά με την καντεμιά μου θα είμαι σίγουρα ο τελευταίος που θα αναβαθμιστεί :P:P


καλύτερα αργά παρά ποτέ

----------


## whitecat

εεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεε!
ρε παιδια. στην περιπτωση της 4θνετ πρεπει να περιμενετε και την αναβαθμιση της 4θνετ.γιατι ο οτε διπλασιαζει τις γραμμες αλλα η συνδεση ειναι της 4θνετ και σας κοβει μεχρι να κανει πραξη τα λεγομενα της σε αλλη ανακοινωση.
διαβαστε και τα αλλα τοπικ της ημερας πριν κανετε τις ιδιες ερωτησεις ξανα και ξανα.ζαλιστηκα να διαβαζω.

ναι διπλασιαζονται αλλα καποιοι που ετυχε να εχουμε εμπειρια απο εξωτερικο θα συνεχισουμε να εχουμε παραπονο εις αει.
παντως με εξεπληξαν ευχαριστα με το οτι καθησαν και δουλεψαν μεσα στον αυγουστο για να κανουν αυτη την κινηση. φαινεται οτι καποιοι αρχισαν να αντιμετωπιζουν προσωπικα το συγκεκριμενο θεμα και με την πιεση του ανταγωνισμου στην πιτα της ιντερνετικης αγορας καθισαν και δουλεψαν.να και μια ευχαριστη αλλαγη νοοτροπιας λοιπον.

----------


## Metalkhan

Ερώτηση, το ότι αυξάνουν τις ταχύτητες, συμαίνει ότι στα νέα τους συμβόλαια δεν θα προσφέρονται συνδέσεις με ταχύτητα πχ. 384/128, ή ότι η τιμή αυτής πλέον θα είναι υπερβολικά χαμηλή;

----------


## gregorisvas

Εχω την εντυπωση οτι η ελαχιστη ταχυτητα θα ειναι η 512 πλεον.Θα καταργησουν την 384  :Smile:

----------


## kewl

> Εχω την εντυπωση οτι η ελαχιστη ταχυτητα θα ειναι η 512 πλεον.Θα καταργησουν την 384


 
Aπ'όσο καταλαβαίνω η χαμηλότερη ταχύτητα απο πλευράς γραμμής θα είναι μαλλον η 768 αν και οι πάροχοι ίσως να προσφέρουν accunts σε χαμηλότερες ταχύτητες όπως γινόταν μέχρι τώρα με την 256

----------


## petrogazz

Κανείς απο Θεσσαλονίκη που να έχει αναβαθμιστεί;;
Εγώ πάντως δεν προκειται να περιμένω τις αναβαθμίσεις. Θα πάω σε Vivodi full llu που δίνει 2Mbit αλλα και 640 upload.

----------


## mgv

Σε όλους αυτούς που αναβαθμίστηκαν και  κατεβάζουν με τις ίδιες ταχύτητες  θα πρέπει να περιμένετε να αναβαθμίσουν τη σύνδεση οι πάροχοι.
που θα το κάνουν αφού η ίδια η forthnet έβγαλε προσφορά
Απλά περιμένετε λίγο καιρό

Αυτοί που πήραν 1024 με 26Ε από Otenet αναβαθμίστηκαν;

----------


## eufonia

Να δω τώρα, και εμείς που η 512 είναι το μέγιστο που μπορούσαμε να έχουμε (line attenuation της γραμμής -59, λόγω απαρχαιωμένου δικτύου) τι θα κάνουμε τώρα που δεν θα συγχρονίζει το modem.... :Thumb down: 

Ευτυχώς για εμάς, η αναβάθμιση δεν ξεκίνησε ακόμα...

Περιοχή: Καρέας / Βύρωνας Αττικής

----------


## chronis

Να ρωτήσω και εγω κατι.Εχω μια forthnet 1024 προπληρωμενη θα γινει και σε εμενα αναβαθμιση ή μονο σε οσους εχουν συμβολαιο και πληρωνουν με το μηνα???

----------


## kiriakosk

Ένα μπράβο στον ΟΤΕ!!! :Razz: 

Αλλά έχω και μια απορία γιατί και πακέτο 768/192 kbps & 1024/256 kbps δεν μπορούσαν να το κάνουν ένα? είναι μικρές οι διαφορές!!! :Thinking: 

Κυρά ΟΤΕΝΕΤ για ξύπνα  :Clap:  και βγάλε καμία ανακοίνωση γιατι τελειώνει η δέσμευση του χρόνου και θα την κάνουμε για άλλες Φορθετοπολιτείες...

----------


## globalnoise

Δεν έχει να κάνει σχέση με συμβόλαια... ο ΟΤΕ θα αναβαθμίσεις τις γραμμές!! Δεν θα κοιτάει να δει αν έχει συμβόλαιο αυτός που έχει την γραμμή ή αν πληρώνει με τον μήνα ή αν πληρώνει σε είδος μέσω της αδερφής του!

----------


## persival

Κανένας απο επαρχία που να αναβαθμίστηκε;;

----------


## sdikr

Χαλαρώστε ρε παιδιά!!

Θα γίνει κάποια στιγμή,  δεν είναι ανάγκη να είστε πάνω απο το ρουτερ! :Razz:

----------


## Kiwi

Αναβαθμίστηκα! Περιοχή Αλεξάνδρας  :One thumb up:  

Αισθητότατη διαφορά, κυρίως στο browsing. Επίσης μίλησα με Altec και είπαν πως δεν έχουν αποφασίσει ακόμα για δωρεάν αναβάθμιση αλλά θα ενημερώσουν όλους τους συνδρομητές σε περίπτωση που γίνει κάτι τέτοιο.  :Smile:

----------


## gregorisvas

> Κανένας απο επαρχία που να αναβαθμίστηκε;;


Μπα..Κι εγω πως και πως περιμενω..
@sdikr SHUSH!  :Laughing:

----------


## rosso

Η γραμμή μου αναβαθμίστηκε σήμερα (γαλάτσι, από 512 σε 1024) από τον ΟΤΕ, από forthnet όχι ακόμα. Έχω τσιμπήσει μερικά kb/s, κατεβάσω κοντά στο peak της 512 (60-62 kb/s).  Άντε με το καλό και η forthnet να δούμε το πρώτο τριψήφιο σε κατέβασμα  :Razz:

----------


## geokok1981

Ερωτηση κρισεως σε οσους εχουν τις νεες ταχυτητες:
Το VOIP δουλευει??????????????

----------


## wintech2003

> Αναβαθμίστηκα! Περιοχή Αλεξάνδρας  
> 
> Αισθητότατη διαφορά, κυρίως στο browsing. Επίσης μίλησα με Altec και είπαν πως δεν έχουν αποφασίσει ακόμα για δωρεάν αναβάθμιση αλλά θα ενημερώσουν όλους τους συνδρομητές σε περίπτωση που γίνει κάτι τέτοιο.


Δηλαδή τώρα χωρις την αναβάθμιση απο την Altec σου έχουν βάλει κόφτη και να δεν μπορεις να πιάσεις το max της ταχύτητας της γραμμής του ΟΤΕ?  :Whistle:

----------


## mafiaboy

ρε παιδια...δλδ τι να πω...δεν εχω λογια  :Razz:  απλα απο την μια κραζουμε τον οτε που κανει 10 μηνες να μας ενεργοποιηση την γραμμη και τωρα ξαφνικα ολοι...μου λετε οτι θα μας αναβαθμισει σε μια μερα?παμε καλα!?περιμενετε μεχρι τελος σεπτεμβριου ολοι πιστευω παντος πως θα αναβαθμιστουν σιγουρα χοχο

----------


## euri

Τα p2p πώς πηγαίνουν τώρα με την αναβάθμιση;  Θα κατεβάσουμε τίποτα της προκόπεως ή πάλι με φυστίκια θα τη βγάλουμε;

----------


## Kiwi

> Δηλαδή τώρα χωρις την αναβάθμιση απο την Altec σου έχουν βάλει κόφτη και να δεν μπορεις να πιάσεις το max της ταχύτητας της γραμμής του ΟΤΕ?


Ναι... τέτοια ωραία πράγματα. Βέβαια έχω κάααατι παραπάνω από την ονομαστική ταχύτητα των 512  :Whistle:  

edit: Έχω γραμμή 1025/256 του ΟΤΕ πλέον και συνδρομή 512 από Altecnet

:::.. Download Stats ..:::
Download Connection is:: 538 Kbps about 0.54 Mbps (tested with 2992 kB)
Download Speed is:: 66 kB/s
Tested From:: http://testmy.net/ (Server 1)
Test Time:: 2006/08/21 - 6:43am 
Bottom Line:: 9X faster than 56K 1MB Download in 15.52 sec 
Tested from a 2992 kB file and took 45.516 seconds to complete
Download Diagnosis:: Awesome! 20% + : 25.7 % faster than the average for host (altecnet.gr) 
D-Validation Link:: http://testmy.net/stats/id-FU3KTZW47
User Agent:: Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 6.0; Windows NT 5.1; SV1; .NET CLR 1.1.4322) [!]

----------


## Pris

Μήπως ξέρουμε κανα τηλεφωνάκι τεχνικής υπηρεσίας του ΟΤΕ να μάθουμε πότε σκοπεύουν να κάνουν την αναβάθμιση στην επαρχία. 
Δεν βιάζομαι, αλλά επειδή ήθελα να παρω αρχές Σεπτεμβρίου το Conn-x στα 512 (για να μου γίνει με την αναβάθμιση 1024) σκέφτομαι μήπως δεν το προλάβω και γίνει πρώτα η αναβάθμιση και μείνω με 512 σκέτο...
Δεν πιστεύω μετα την αναβάθμιση πληρώνοντας 512 να μου δίνουν 1024;
Γι αυτό και θέλω να ρωτήσω απο Τρίπολη μεριά πότε σκοπεύουν...
Μην χάσουμε και τις διακοπές μας για να κάνουμε νέα σύνδεση! Αμαρτία...
:-)

----------


## unstoppable

> Αναβαθμίστηκα απο 512 σε 1024 . Η απορεία μου τώρα είναι αν θα κάνει η τελλάς αναβαθμίσεις στις αορίστου 512, κατεβάζω με 50-53...



Μια απο τα ιδια και εδω, εχω αναβαθμιστει απο το πιλοτικο σε 2ΜΒ εδω και κατι βδομαδες αλλα η Tellas τπτ ακομα.

----------


## kewl

> Μήπως ξέρουμε κανα τηλεφωνάκι τεχνικής υπηρεσίας του ΟΤΕ να μάθουμε πότε σκοπεύουν να κάνουν την αναβάθμιση στην επαρχία. 
> Δεν βιάζομαι, αλλά επειδή ήθελα να παρω αρχές Σεπτεμβρίου το Conn-x στα 512 (για να μου γίνει με την αναβάθμιση 1024) σκέφτομαι μήπως δεν το προλάβω και γίνει πρώτα η αναβάθμιση και μείνω με 512 σκέτο...
> Δεν πιστεύω μετα την αναβάθμιση πληρώνοντας 512 να μου δίνουν 1024;
> Γι αυτό και θέλω να ρωτήσω απο Τρίπολη μεριά πότε σκοπεύουν...
> Μην χάσουμε και τις διακοπές μας για να κάνουμε νέα σύνδεση! Αμαρτία...
> :-)


 
Aπλά θα πάρεις πακέτο 1024 στην σημερινή τιμή του 512 αφού πλέον η 512 δεν θα υφίσταται αν διαβάσεις προσεκτικά την ανακοίνωση του ΟΤΕ για της αναβαθμίσεις θα καταλάβεις

----------


## ownagE_

> Η διαδικασία της αναβάθμισης όλων των ADSL προσβάσεων *αναμένεται να διαρκέσει περίπου τρεις μήνες.*


 :What..?:   :Stunned:

----------


## katdoc

οι υπολοιποι isps θα κανουν τιποτα?εγω εχω τελλας και δεν ψιθυριζεται τιποτις για την ωρα.

----------


## gregorisvas

> Μήπως ξέρουμε κανα τηλεφωνάκι τεχνικής υπηρεσίας του ΟΤΕ να μάθουμε πότε σκοπεύουν να κάνουν την αναβάθμιση στην επαρχία. 
> Δεν βιάζομαι, αλλά επειδή ήθελα να παρω αρχές Σεπτεμβρίου το Conn-x στα 512 (για να μου γίνει με την αναβάθμιση 1024) σκέφτομαι μήπως δεν το προλάβω και γίνει πρώτα η αναβάθμιση και μείνω με 512 σκέτο...
> Δεν πιστεύω μετα την αναβάθμιση πληρώνοντας 512 να μου δίνουν 1024;
> Γι αυτό και θέλω να ρωτήσω απο Τρίπολη μεριά πότε σκοπεύουν...
> Μην χάσουμε και τις διακοπές μας για να κάνουμε νέα σύνδεση! Αμαρτία...
> :-)


Φιλε αν και στο δελτιο τυπου αναφερουν οτι η τα εργα για την αναβαθμιση θα γινουν ταυτοχρονως σε ολη την επικρατεια,εαν παρεις τηλεφωνο πες μας την απαντηση τους  :Smile:  Επαρχια κι εγω  :Smile:

----------


## Valandil

Εχει ακουσει μηπως κανεις απο Κιλκις ποτε θα αναβαθμιστουμε? :Whistle:

----------


## giwrgosth

> Μήπως ξέρουμε κανα τηλεφωνάκι τεχνικής υπηρεσίας του ΟΤΕ να μάθουμε πότε σκοπεύουν να κάνουν την αναβάθμιση στην επαρχία.


H αναβάθμιση γίνετε καθημερινά εδώ και ένα μήνα.
Φίλος δουλεύει σε εταιρεία που τοποθετεί στον ΟΤΕ τα converter (σωστός ο όρος?) από την οπτική ίνα στα DSLAM, την περασμένη βδομάδα ήταν Καμένα Βούρλα, σήμερα είναι κάπου Σέρρες και φυσικά δουλεύουν πολλά συνεργεία ταυτόχρονα, οπότε όλα είναι θέμα χρόνου, κάποια στιγμή μέχρι τον Οκτώβριο η δική του εταιρεία θα έχει τελειώσει, υποθέτω πως αυτό το χρονοδιάγραμμα έχει δοθεί σε όλους.
Πάνω σε αυτά που διάβασα ότι κάποιοι αναβαθμίστηκαν, να υποθέσω ότι οι provider δεν έχουν "κόφτη", οπότε μόλις αυξηθεί η ταχύτητα της γραμμής αυτόματα θα αυξηθεί και η ταχύτητα σύνδεσης?
Αναφέρομαι ειδικά στη Forthnet που έχει πει ότι θα το κάνει, ενώ από όσα διάβασα άλλοι, πχ Altec, έχουν ήδη κόφτη.

----------


## _GaARa_

με τις 256 γραμμές τι θα γίνει τελικά?

----------


## Pris

> Aπλά θα πάρεις πακέτο 1024 στην σημερινή τιμή του 512 αφού πλέον η 512 δεν θα υφίσταται αν διαβάσεις προσεκτικά την ανακοίνωση του ΟΤΕ για της αναβαθμίσεις θα καταλάβεις



Αυτή την ανακοίνωση λές;
Δεν κατάλαβα γιατί όμως να μην με βάλει στην 768 και να με βάλει στην 1024, αφού όταν θα γίνει η αναβάθμιση (και δεν έχω προλάβει να πάρω το πακετάκι των 512) θα με αναβαθμίσει απο 384 που έχω τώρα σε 768. 
Γι αυτό λέω μήπως να το πάρω νωρίτερις το conn-x 512...

----------


## giwrgosth

> με τις 256 γραμμές τι θα γίνει τελικά?


Δεν έχει 256 ο ΟΤΕ, 384 έχει που θα γίνει 768.
Αν έχεις από provider 256 άγνωστο, ότι αποφασίσει, πάντως η γραμμή σου θα γίνει σίγουρα 768.

----------


## cypherth

εδώ τούμπα θεσσαλονίκης ακόμα τίποτα, όχι τίποτε άλλο αλλά έκαναν με βίβο πριν από 4 μέρες την αίτηση για τη 1024 και υπολόγιζα να γίνει πρώτα έτσι ώστε η αναβάθμιση να με πιάσει μετά και να πάω 2048, τώρα ευελπιστώ ότι αν γίνει πρώτα η αναβάθμιση και γίνω 1024 όταν θα μπει το πακέτο με την 1024 η βίβο να αποφασίσει να με κάνει 2048...είδωμεν....δε πιστεύω να ζητάω πολλά ε?  :Smile:

----------


## gregorisvas

> με τις 256 γραμμές τι θα γίνει τελικά?


256 γραμμη ο ΟΤΕ ποτε δεν εδινε  :Smile:  Ειχες 384 γραμμη με 256 isp.Η γραμμη σου θα αναβαθμιστει στα 768/192 αλλα με τον isp δεν ειναι τιποτα σιγουρο  :Smile: 

EDIT: με προλαβε ο giwrgosth  :Very Happy:

----------


## kewl

> Αυτή την ανακοίνωση λές;
> Δεν κατάλαβα γιατί όμως να μην με βάλει στην 768 και να με βάλει στην 1024, αφού όταν θα γίνει η αναβάθμιση (και δεν έχω προλάβει να πάρω το πακετάκι των 512) θα με αναβαθμίσει απο 384 που έχω τώρα σε 768. 
> Γι αυτό λέω μήπως να το πάρω νωρίτερις το conn-x 512...


 
Ενοώ οτι με τις αναβαθμίσεις οι τιμές του conne-x θα αναπροσαρμοστούν δηλαδή στην τιμή που θα αγόραζες σήμερα το 512 θα αγοράσεις το 1024.Αυτό είναι το λογικό να γίνει σύμφωνα και με την ανακοίνωση για τις αναβαθμίσεις

----------


## _GaARa_

> 256 γραμμη ο ΟΤΕ ποτε δεν εδινε  Ειχες 384 γραμμη με 256 isp.Η γραμμη σου θα αναβαθμιστει στα 768/192 αλλα με τον isp δεν ειναι τιποτα σιγουρο 
> 
> EDIT: με προλαβε ο giwrgosth


εχω vivodi 256+dsl phone.
ουσιαστικα αμα δεν κάνει τιποτα ο ISP δεν θα εχω καμια αλλαγη?

----------


## Pris

> Αυτό είναι το *λογικό* να γίνει σύμφωνα και με την ανακοίνωση για τις αναβαθμίσεις



Άστο το λογικό, έχει φοβηθεί ο μάτις μου!
Το ξέρει κανείς οτι θα γίνει αυτό σίγουρα? Διότι η προσφορά για το conn-x λήγει τέλος Σεπτεμβρίου.

----------


## gregorisvas

> εχω vivodi 256+dsl phone.
> ουσιαστικα αμα δεν κάνει τιποτα ο ISP δεν θα εχω καμια αλλαγη?


Full LLU εχεις?Eαν ναι τοτε η γραμμη σου περναει απο τα dslam της Vivodi και συνεπως η οποια αναβαθμιση του ΟΤΕ δεν θα σε επιρρεασει (προς το καλυτερο  :Smile:  ) Εαν τωρα εισαι με shared llu μεσω dslam OTE τοτε θα αναβαθμιστει η γραμμη σου στα 768/192 ΑΛΛΑ σε περιπτωση που η Vivodi επιλεξει να μην σου αναβαθμισει τη συνδεση δεν θα ειναι αισθητες οι διαφορες.Πιθανον να υπαρχουν αλλα μην περιμενεις πολλα.  :Smile:

----------


## kewl

> Άστο το λογικό, έχει φοβηθεί ο μάτις μου!
> Το ξέρει κανείς οτι θα γίνει αυτό σίγουρα? Διότι η προσφορά για το conn-x λήγει τέλος Σεπτεμβρίου.


 
Mπορείς να το τσεκάρεις με ένα τηλέφωνο στο 134 η απο ένα Oteshop αλλά εφόσον έχεις περιθώριο μέχρι τελος σεπτεμβρίου δεν βρίσκω τον λόγο να βιαστείς μιας και είναι ακόμα η αρχή .Θα πρότεινα να περιμένεις μεχρι το πρώτο 10ήμερο του Σεπτέμβρη ώπου η κατάσταση θα είναι πιο ξεκάθαρη

----------


## ariadgr

> Εαν τωρα εισαι με shared llu μεσω dslam OTE...


Δεν υπάρχει Shared LLU μέσω DSLAM OTE. Μόνο ΑΡΥΣ υπάρχει μέσω DSLAM OTE. Τα LLU (Shared & Full) είναι μέσω των DSLAMs των παρόχων.  :Wink:

----------


## gregorisvas

Πφφφ...Το ξερα οτι τα μπερδεψα..Παντα τα μπερδευα αυτα...Φφφφφ...Anyway.Οποτε φιλε με απλα λογια αν εισαι μεσω dslam vivodi ξεχνας αναβαθμιση ΟΤΕ  :Razz:  Αν εισαι μεσω dslam ΟΤΕ με isp vivodi τοτε θα αναβαθμιστει η γραμμη αλλα οχι η συνδεση σου (τουλαχιστον μεχρι να αποφασισει η vivodi να αναβαθμισει τις συνδεσεις οπως για παραδειγμα η forthnet)
Συγνωμη για το μπερδεμα πριν  :Smile:

----------


## sv2evs

σε όλες τις συνδέσεις λέει...έλα να ακολουθούν και οι providers, δεν γίνεται να μας ακολουθούν οι 384 που θα γίνουν 768 και να είμαστε τόσο κοντά (1024,in a box) και όμως να πληρώνουμε περισσότερα(25/month) . :No no:  Έλα...εκεί στην forthnet, ξυπνήστε λέμε...

----------


## Hout

> Ναι... τέτοια ωραία πράγματα. Βέβαια έχω κάααατι παραπάνω από την ονομαστική ταχύτητα των 512  
> 
> edit: Έχω γραμμή 1025/256 του ΟΤΕ πλέον και συνδρομή 512 από Altecnet
> 
> :::.. Download Stats ..:::
> Download Connection is:: 538 Kbps about 0.54 Mbps (tested with 2992 kB)
> Download Speed is:: 66 kB/s
> Tested From:: http://testmy.net/ (Server 1)
> Test Time:: 2006/08/21 - 6:43am 
> ...




Ευχαριστούμε Kiwi για την ενημέρωση.  :One thumb up:  

Και εγώ με Altec είμαι από επαρχία. Από όσο ξέρω η Altec δεν έχει κόφτη ή κάνω λάθος; 
Μήπως αυτή η ταχύτητα 512 kbits πραγματική θα είναι ουσιαστικά η ονομαστική 768 και αργότερα; Γιατί και με την 384 ονομαστική το max που έχω πιάσει εδώ και ενάμισυ χρόνο είναι 42kb/s δλδ 336kbits πραγματική. Να μην περιμένουμε δλδ download 768/8=96kb/sec?

----------


## dyrer

Η πλάκα είναι ότι εγώ που είμαι στην περιοχή με πιλοτικό πρόγραμμα (Θέρμη) δεν έχω ακόμα αναβαθμιστεί. Άρχισε όλη η Αθήνα να αναβαθμίζεται και εγώ ακόμα περιμένω  :Evil:  :Thumb down:

----------


## yiapap

> Η πλάκα είναι ότι εγώ που είμαι στην περιοχή με πιλοτικό πρόγραμμα (Θέρμη) δεν έχω ακόμα αναβαθμιστεί. Άρχισε όλη η Αθήνα να αναβαθμίζεται και εγώ ακόμα περιμένω


Είσαι σίγουρος;
Κι εγώ και άλλος ένα φίλος που είμαστε σε 2 διαφορετικά DSLAM στη Θέρμη και οι δύο έχουμε αναβαθμιστεί.
Γιατί δεν παίρνεις ένα τηλ. τον ΟΤΕ να ρωτήσεις;

----------


## Tripakis

με την acn θα γίνει τπτ?

----------


## geokok1981

Ναι ρε παιδια...ενταξει......*ΑΛΛΑ ΤΟ VOIP* δουλευει τωρα???......(ουυυφφφφ καποιος θα 
το δει τωρα......δεν μπορει...) :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## XavierGr

Καλή η κίνηση και υπέροχες οι αλλαγές, δεν λέω. Αλλά εμένα δεν μου λένε τίποτα όλα αυτά όταν μπει ο χειμώνας και δω πάλι να πιάνει κόφτη η σύνδεση στα 30 πακέτα/δευτερόλεπτο.

Τι να το κάνω το 1mbps όταν δεν θα μπορώ να έχω VOIP, p2p και online-gaming;
Προτιμώ να έχω μια αξιοπρεπή σύνδεση στα 512kbps παρά 1mbps με κόφτη στα 30 πακέτα.

Βέβαια προς το παρόν (που είναι καλοκαίρι) η σύνδεση μου πετάει. Το τελικό συμπέρασμα θα το βγάλουμε όταν μπει ο χειμώνας για τα καλά.

----------


## dyrer

> Είσαι σίγουρος;
> Κι εγώ και άλλος ένα φίλος που είμαστε σε 2 διαφορετικά DSLAM στη Θέρμη και οι δύο έχουμε αναβαθμιστεί.
> Γιατί δεν παίρνεις ένα τηλ. τον ΟΤΕ να ρωτήσεις;


Τους πήρα τηλέφωνο, και μου είπαν έχεις 512; Θέλεις 1024; Φυσικά μα πληρώνω 512 του απάντησα. Τελικά μετά από 5 λεπτά αναμονής μου είπαν από 28/8.
Για να δούμε

----------


## sdikr

> Καλή η κίνηση και υπέροχες οι αλλαγές, δεν λέω. Αλλά εμένα δεν μου λένε τίποτα όλα αυτά όταν μπει ο χειμώνας και δω πάλι να πιάνει κόφτη η σύνδεση στα 30 πακέτα/δευτερόλεπτο.
> 
> Τι να το κάνω το 1mbps όταν δεν θα μπορώ να έχω VOIP, p2p και online-gaming;
> Προτιμώ να έχω μια αξιοπρεπή σύνδεση στα 512kbps παρά 1mbps με κόφτη στα 30 πακέτα.
> 
> Βέβαια προς το παρόν (που είναι καλοκαίρι) η σύνδεση μου πετάει. Το τελικό συμπέρασμα θα το βγάλουμε όταν μπει ο χειμώνας για τα καλά.


Οπως και να το κάνεις για να δώσει 1024  θέλει παραπάνω   πακέτα απο 30

----------


## eufonia

> Να δω τώρα, και εμείς που η 512 είναι το μέγιστο που μπορούσαμε να έχουμε (line attenuation της γραμμής -59, λόγω απαρχαιωμένου δικτύου) τι θα κάνουμε τώρα που δεν θα συγχρονίζει το modem....
> 
> Ευτυχώς για εμάς, η αναβάθμιση δεν ξεκίνησε ακόμα...
> 
> Περιοχή: Καρέας / Βύρωνας Αττικής


Επιβεβαιώνω, με βάση το προηγούμενο post μου, ότι από Βύρωνα η διαδικασία πρέπει να ξεκίνησε, το modem έχει αποσυγχρονίσει και δεν λεει να συγχρονίσει με τίποτα, είναι ο μόνος λόγος που μπορώ να σκεφτώ αυτή τη στιγμή...

Για πρώτη φορά μετά από 2μιση χρόνια με adsl μένω χωρίς internet, επ' αόριστον μέχρι ο ΟΤΕ να θυμηθεί ότι το 20ετίας δίκτυο της περιοχής, μπάζει νερά όποτε βρέχει, και να αφήσουν της γελοίες δικαιολογίες του στυλ "_Περίμενε να στεγνώσουν οι γραμμές από τα νερά της βροχής_" & "*Αντε μετακόμισε, τι κάνεις εκεί πάνω με τις αλεπούδες*"...  :Evil: 

Παίδες, όσοι είσαστε κοντά στον πολιτισμό, καλά κατεβάσματα με τις καινούριες, αναβαθμισμένες ταχύτητες.

----------


## alfa156

Είχα γραμμή οτέ στο όνομά μου. Τον απρίλιο έβαλα connex 1024. Τους πήρα τώρα τηλ και μου είπανε οτι όταν 8α γίνει η αναβάθμιση θα αναβαθμιστεί (στα πακέτα connex) και η γραμμή και το providing.

Άντε και ένα μπράβο στους ληστές. Δεν μας έχει συνηθίσει στα τζάμπα.

----------


## Mythos

Εδω Περιστερι παντως ακομα τιποτα! Αφου αναβαθμισαν τα Σεπολια, ας ερθουν κι απο διπλα  :Razz: 

Καλα ο ΟΤΕ, οι αναβαθμισεις των συνδρομων ποτε θα γινουν? Αμεσα?

----------


## mgv

Mια ερώτηση σε όσους είχανε αναβαθμιστεί σήμερα πως είναι τα πράγματα γιατί από ταχύτητες με το ζόρι πιάνω 40άρια
Πάλι μπιπιά κάνανε.Τίποτα δεν μπορούν να κάνουν σωστό

----------


## sdikr

> Mια ερώτηση σε όσους είχανε αναβαθμιστεί σήμερα πως είναι τα πράγματα γιατί από ταχύτητες με το ζόρι πιάνω 40άρια
> Πάλι μπιπιά κάνανε.Τίποτα δεν μπορούν να κάνουν σωστό


Πρέπει να σε αναβαθμισει  και ο πάροχος

----------


## hot_swapper

Καλησπέρα,

Κι εγώ θα ήθελα να αναφέρω ότι από σήμερα το modem συγχρονίζει στα 768/192.  :Wink:  
Η περιοχή μου είναι Αμπελόκηποι (Αλεξάνδρας).

----------


## chronis

Στο Κερατσινη εγινε καμια αναβαθμιση???

----------


## maik

Λεω να βαλουμε μια δημοσκοπηση με θεμα:
"Ποσες ωρες την μερα παρακολουθειτε  το μοντεμ να  δειτε αν αλαξε ταχυτητα" :ROFL:

----------


## john2gr

> Λεω να βαλουμε μια δημοσκοπηση με θεμα:
> "Ποσες ωρες την μερα παρακολουθειτε το μοντεμ να δειτε αν αλαξε ταχυτητα"


+1

XAXAXAXAXAXAXAXAXAXAXA  :Laughing:   :ROFL:

----------


## ArChEaN

ADSL: CONNECTED	MULTIMODE	256 Kb	2044 Kb

Yioupi!

Download στα 175κΒ/sec!

----------


## pentium_vi

Πάντως για Θεσσαλονίκη είπανε στο 134 ότι έχει ξεκινήσει η αναβάθμιση στην Θέρμη και σιγά σιγά θα καλυφθεί και η πόλη. Μόνο που μου είπε ότι μέχρι τέλη Νοεμβρίου θα πάρει να ολοκληρωθεί η αναβάθμιση σε όλη την επικράτεια.

----------


## kosmas_dlk

Παιδια ακουσε κανεις για αναβαθμισεις στην altec?

----------


## mgv

> Πρέπει να σε αναβαθμισει και ο πάροχος


μα είχα αναβαθμιστεί και πριν.με 75άρια ήμουνα

Πήρα otenet τηλέφωνο και μου είπανε να περιμένω μέχρι αύριο το πρωί ειδαλλώς να πάρω τηλέφωνο για να δηλώσουν βλάβη και τα σχετικά
Καμιά άλλη πρόταση;

----------


## johnny21

> Πάντως για Θεσσαλονίκη είπανε στο 134 ότι έχει ξεκινήσει η αναβάθμιση στην Θέρμη και σιγά σιγά θα καλυφθεί και η πόλη. Μόνο που μου είπε ότι μέχρι τέλη Νοεμβρίου θα πάρει να ολοκληρωθεί η αναβάθμιση σε όλη την επικράτεια.


Aντε να δούμε...

----------


## nrg_polini

Οι isp μας κανουν πλακα ή μου φαινεται;;; Μονο η φορθνετ ειπε οτι θα αναβαθμισει ΥΠΟ ΟΡΟΥΣ και οχι τους παντες, ενω οι αλλοι κοιμουνται!! Αν ειναι δυνατον να εχουν καποιοι 2048 γραμμη και 1024 συνδρομη.

*Αμα εκανε κανενα τετοιο ο οτε πολεμο θα ειχαμε!!*

----------


## kissoff

512 tellas, Ανω Πατησια.
Αναβαθμιστηκε σε 1024 σημερα η γραμμη. Η tellas λεει οτι για οσα νουμερα ενημερωνεται απο τον πΟΤΕ οτι αναβαθμηστικαν κανει τις αναλογες κινησεις. Οποιος εχει tellas και του αναβαθμιστει και η συνδεση ας ενημερωσει.

----------


## oMikR0n

> Είχα γραμμή οτέ στο όνομά μου. Τον απρίλιο έβαλα connex 1024. Τους πήρα τώρα τηλ και μου είπανε οτι όταν 8α γίνει η αναβάθμιση θα αναβαθμιστεί (στα πακέτα connex) και η γραμμή και το providing.
> 
> Άντε και ένα μπράβο στους ληστές. Δεν μας έχει συνηθίσει στα τζάμπα.


Δηλαδη για να καταλαβω, θα μας στηλουν κατευθειαν στα 2mbit οτε και οτεnet μεσα σε μια μέρα ??? 
 :Respekt:

----------


## tsaros

εμενα παντα πιστως στις υποσχεσεις του ο οτε υποδιπλασιασε την συνδεση μου και με 1024 κατεβαζω μεγιστο 50
ενα μπραβο στον οτε που παντα κανει αυτο που λεει :Laughing:

----------


## NUTSIS

Τελικα παιδες κοιταξε κανενας αναβαθμισμενος το *ΕΡΜΟ ΤΟ VOIP* δουλευει ?????
Απο ping  τι γινεται???? :Wink:

----------


## golity

Έλα να πέφτουν τα στοιχήματα...

προτείνω να επιλέξουμε τυχαία 10 άτομα από το forum και να ποντάρουμε ποίος θα αναβαθμιστεί πρώτος!!!  :Laughing:   :Razz:

----------


## Pris

> Οι isp μας κανουν πλακα ή μου φαινεται;;; Μονο η φορθνετ ειπε οτι θα αναβαθμισει ΥΠΟ ΟΡΟΥΣ και οχι τους παντες, ενω οι αλλοι κοιμουνται!! Αν ειναι δυνατον να εχουν καποιοι 2048 γραμμη και 1024 συνδρομη.
> 
> *Αμα εκανε κανενα τετοιο ο οτε πολεμο θα ειχαμε!!*




Σωστός! :Respekt:

----------


## sdikr

> εμενα παντα πιστως στις υποσχεσεις του ο οτε υποδιπλασιασε την συνδεση μου και με 1024 κατεβαζω μεγιστο 50
> ενα μπραβο στον οτε που παντα κανει αυτο που λεει


Μονο που στο δικο σου dslam  δεν έχει γινει ακόμα διπλασιασμος   :Wink: 




> Τελικα παιδες κοιταξε κανενας αναβαθμισμενος το *ΕΡΜΟ ΤΟ VOIP* δουλευει ?????
> Απο ping  τι γινεται????


Μα και παλιά δουλέυε,  I-call,  web activated calls   :Razz:

----------


## boulis

Μάγκες μη πήζετε. Ο ΟΤΕ πριν απο κανένα μήνα περίμενε όλους τους providers να του απαντήσουν σε κάποια επιστολή που τους είχε αποστείλει σχετικά με τα actions που έχουν πάρει όσον αφορά τις αναβαθμίσεις. Είμαι σε θέση να ξέρω οτι ένας απο τους providers (δεν λεω προς το παρον όνομα) θα αναβαθμίσει κανονικά. 
Πάντως να ξέρετε οτι το πιο πιθανον είναι να αναβαθμίσει αυτόματα η otenet. Αν γίνει αυτό θα ακολουθήσουν όλοι διοτι δεν νομίζω να θέλει να μείνει κανένας τους πίσω σε σχέση με την ανταγωνίστρια.

----------


## wintech2003

Και η FORTHnet έχει ανακοινώσει επίσημα ήδη οτι θα κάνει αναβαθμίσεις δωρεαν μαζί με τον ΟΤΕ *boulis*.

----------


## GoG

παιδια κανεις απο θεσ/νικη που αναβαθμιστηκε??????

----------


## kontogianis

> Μήπως ξέρουμε κανα τηλεφωνάκι τεχνικής υπηρεσίας του ΟΤΕ να μάθουμε πότε σκοπεύουν να κάνουν την αναβάθμιση στην επαρχία. 
> Δεν βιάζομαι, αλλά επειδή ήθελα να παρω αρχές Σεπτεμβρίου το Conn-x στα 512 (για να μου γίνει με την αναβάθμιση 1024) σκέφτομαι μήπως δεν το προλάβω και γίνει πρώτα η αναβάθμιση και μείνω με 512 σκέτο...
> Δεν πιστεύω μετα την αναβάθμιση πληρώνοντας 512 να μου δίνουν 1024;
> Γι αυτό και θέλω να ρωτήσω απο Τρίπολη μεριά πότε σκοπεύουν...
> Μην χάσουμε και τις διακοπές μας για να κάνουμε νέα σύνδεση! Αμαρτία...
> :-)



Δεν έχει σημασία πότε θα το αγοράσεις.Οταν γίνει η αναβάθμιση στο dslam θα αναβαθμιστεί και το conn-x σου.

----------


## iron_gr

> Ναι πρεπει  mdd.45 καλα downloads 
> Για να γινουν αυτες οι αναβαθμισεις τι πρεπει να κανουν απο τη μερια τους οι ΟΤΕτζηδες?3μηνες φαινεται αρκετος καιρος..Ειναι τοσο χρονοβορα διαδικασια?


*Αυτή είναι μια πολύ αξιόλογη ερώτηση που όμως δεν απαντήθηκε. 

* Ας πει κάποιος που ξέρει, *τι σημαίνει πρακτικά η αναβάθμιση. Τι κάνουν οι ΟΤΕτζήδες;

Χρειάζονται extra συσκευές πάνω στα DLSAM;

Κι ας μπει η απάντηση στο 1ο post!

* Απ' την άλλη έχει γεμίσει το thread με ανούσιες και χαζές ερωτήσεις... "εγώ πότε;;", "εμένα η δικιά μου;;", "τι θα γίνει με μένα".. και ένα σωρό αηδίες!

----------


## alxandros

Κι εγώ σήμερα που κοίταξα είδα οτι η γραμμή έγινε 1024/256 απο 512/128 με conx οπότε διπλασιάστηκε και η ταχύτητα.Ενα τεστάκι που έκανα κατέβαζε με 110kb/sec μ.ο. Περιοχή Γαλάτσι/Λαμπρινή.

Για το voip που ρωτάνε κάποιοι χρησιμοποιώντας το evoice της hol με το xlite ούτε πριν ούτε και τώρα είχα κάποιο πρόβλημα. Ο ήχος είναι πολύ καλός χωρίς καθυστερήσεις αρκεί να μην κατεβάζω τίποτε άλλο εκείνη την ώρα.

----------


## Kiwi

> Παιδια ακουσε κανεις για αναβαθμισεις στην altec?


Διάβασε το μήνυμά μου #66  :RTFM:

----------


## Pris

> Δεν έχει σημασία πότε θα το αγοράσεις.Οταν γίνει η αναβάθμιση στο dslam θα αναβαθμιστεί και το conn-x σου.



...γι αυτό λέω για κάνα τηλεφωνάκι να μάθω πότε σκοπεύουν (στο περίπου) να αναβαθμίσουν την περιοχή μου ώστε λίγο πρίν να πάω να πάρω το conn-x...
 :Whistle:

----------


## unstoppable

> 512 tellas, Ανω Πατησια.
> ........ Η tellas λεει οτι για οσα νουμερα ενημερωνεται απο τον πΟΤΕ οτι αναβαθμηστικαν κανει τις αναλογες κινησεις. Οποιος εχει tellas και του αναβαθμιστει και η συνδεση ας ενημερωσει.


Τα ιδια μου ειπαν και μενα, το θεμα ειναι οτι εχω 2Μbit γραμμη κανα μηνα αλλα στην tellas δεν εχει φτασει ενημερωση απο τον ΟΤΕ ακομα....

----------


## Kiwi

> Ευχαριστούμε Kiwi για την ενημέρωση.  
> 
> Και εγώ με Altec είμαι από επαρχία. Από όσο ξέρω η Altec δεν έχει κόφτη ή κάνω λάθος; 
> Μήπως αυτή η ταχύτητα 512 kbits πραγματική θα είναι ουσιαστικά η ονομαστική 768 και αργότερα; Γιατί και με την 384 ονομαστική το max που έχω πιάσει εδώ και ενάμισυ χρόνο είναι 42kb/s δλδ 336kbits πραγματική. Να μην περιμένουμε δλδ download 768/8=96kb/sec?


Όταν παλιότερα αναβάθμισα τη γραμμή ΜΟΝΟ από 384 σε 512 και ενώ είχα συνδρομή ISP από την Altec 384, είχα ταχύτητες 512. Όταν αναβάθμισα και την συνδρομή ISP σε 512 δεν είδα διαφορά. Άρα σε αυτή τη μετατροπή δεν είχε κόφτη. Τώρα που η γραμμή μου έχει γίνει 1024/256 παρατήρησα download περίπου στα 75-80 k/sec και upload 24 k/sec σε ftp. Επίσης τα ping έχουν παραμείνει ακριβώς τα ίδια. Οπότε δε μπορώ να βγάλω ασφαλή συμπεράσματα. Απ' ότι φαίνεται μάλλον δεν έχει κόφτη.

----------


## sdikr

> *Αυτή είναι μια πολύ αξιόλογη ερώτηση που όμως δεν απαντήθηκε. 
> 
> * Ας πει κάποιος που ξέρει, *τι σημαίνει πρακτικά η αναβάθμιση. Τι κάνουν οι ΟΤΕτζήδες;
> 
> Χρειάζονται extra συσκευές πάνω στα DLSAM;
> 
> Κι ας μπει η απάντηση στο 1ο post!
> 
> * Απ' την άλλη έχει γεμίσει το thread με ανούσιες και χαζές ερωτήσεις... "εγώ πότε;;", "εμένα η δικιά μου;;", "τι θα γίνει με μένα".. και ένα σωρό αηδίες!


Στις ποιο πολλές περιπτώσεις  απλά χρείαζεται μια ρυθμίση  στα κεντρίκα  ωστέ να αλλάξει ταχυτήτα η πόρτα

Φυσικά υπάρχουν και μερικές που ίσως να χρείαστει εξτρά  υλικό  ή bandwidth

Ακόμα υπάρχει η περίπτωση σε κάποια dslam  να υπάρξουν πρόβληματα με την αναβαθμίση  οπότε λογικά εκείνα θα καθηστερησουν λιγο παραπάνω


Πουθενά δεν λένε για 3 μήνες,   εκτός φυσικά αν μετράμε και το πιλοτικό μεσα.
Αντίθετα αντί να ξεκινησεί τον Σεπτεμβριο  ξεκίνησε σήμερα και ειδη  αρκετοι τουλάχιστον στην Αθηνά αρχίσαν  να αναβαθμίζονται



Χαλαρώστε,  η αναβάθμιση θα γίνει,  είναι σε αρκετά καλό δρόμο

----------


## mgv

> Αντίθετα αντί να ξεκινησεί τον Σεπτεμβριο ξεκίνησε σήμερα και ειδη αρκετοι τουλάχιστον στην Αθηνά αρχίσαν να αναβαθμίζονται


Και κάποιοι υποβαθμίζονται.Καλά οι άνθρωποι δεν παίζονται 
.Από direct download που είχα 83 με 768
 σήμερα με την υποβάθμιση έχω 20άρια.
Να ναι καλά τα torrents με 30άρια μέσο όρο
μια δουλειά δεν είναι άξιοι να κάνουν :Twisted Evil:  

Δικαιολογία λέει άρχισε σήμερα η αναβάθμιση πανελλαδικά
Και όσοι είχαμε αναβαθμιστεί πρέπει να υποβαθμιστούμε.

Και που ξέρω εγώ ότι θα με ξεχάσουν και δε θα αναβαθμιστώ στο τέλος
 :Clap:   :Clap:   :Thumb down:   :Thumb down:

----------


## sdikr

> Και κάποιοι υποβαθμίζονται.Καλά οι άνθρωποι δεν παίζονται 
> .Από direct download που είχα 83 με 768
>  σήμερα με την υποβάθμιση έχω 20άρια.
> Να ναι καλά τα torrents με 30άρια μέσο όρο
> μια δουλειά δεν είναι άξιοι να κάνουν 
> 
> Δικαιολογία λέει άρχισε σήμερα η αναβάθμιση πανελλαδικά
> Και όσοι είχαμε αναβαθμιστεί πρέπει να υποβαθμιστούμε.
> 
> Και που ξέρω εγώ ότι θα με ξεχάσουν και δε θα αναβαθμιστώ στο τέλος


Και ειναι τα torents    αξιοπιστος τρόπος μέτρησης;   :Thinking:

----------


## antporpoda

Να ρωτήσω κάτι ?

Εγώ έχω VIVodi 512 και στις 28/8 τελειώνει η συνδρομή μου ! Εγώ για να εκμεταλευτώ την προσφορά της οτενετ πήρα το πακέτο με 1024 και έστειλα την αίτηση  και μου είπαν οτι θα ενεργοποιηθεί όταν τελειώσει η σύνδεση που έχω τώρα με τη βιβοντι! 

Όταν με το καλό γίνει η αναβάθμιση εγώ τελικά τι θα έχω 1024 ή 2048 ??

----------


## gregorisvas

@sdikr



> Η διαδικασία της αναβάθμισης όλων των ADSL προσβάσεων αναμένεται να διαρκέσει περίπου τρεις μήνες.


Συνολικα 3 μηνες.ΕΑΝ ειναι σχετικα απλη διαδικασια οπως τη βλεπω εγω απο το ποστ σου τοτε ειναι αρκετος καιρος  :Smile:  Αν και απ'οτι καταλαβαινω μιλανε για 3 μηνες για πιθανα προβληματα που ισως παρουσιαστουν.Οποτε μεσα σε 3 μηνες ολες οι περιοχες θα εχουν αναβαθμιστει.Τι να πω..Ας κρατησει και 4 και 5 μηνες αρκει να γινει σωστη δουλεια και οχι του ποδαριου.Καλυτερα να αργησει και να εχουμε υψηλης ποιοτητας υπηρεσιες χωρις προβληματα ταχυτητων κλπ απ' το να γινει γρηγορα και μετα απο λιγο καιρο να ξαναγεμισουμε thread με προβληματα.  :Smile:

----------


## ogenikos

> Αναβαθμίστηκα! Περιοχή Αλεξάνδρας  
> 
> Αισθητότατη διαφορά, κυρίως στο browsing. Επίσης μίλησα με Altec και είπαν πως δεν έχουν αποφασίσει ακόμα για δωρεάν αναβάθμιση αλλά θα ενημερώσουν όλους τους συνδρομητές σε περίπτωση που γίνει κάτι τέτοιο.


Ανήκεις στο κέντρο Αλεξάνδρας ή στο κέντρο αμπελοκήπων γιατί γράφεις στο avatar sou αμπελόκηπους....
Και να ρωτήσω κάτι πάρα πολύ σημαντικό ρε παιδιά......Η δική μου η σύνδεση πότε θα αναβαθμιστεί; μήπως μπορεί κάποιος να μου πει τώρα;;; γιατί αλλιώς θα κρατήσω την αναπνοή μου μέχρι να σκάσω.
*j/k*

----------


## mgv

> Και ειναι τα torents αξιοπιστος τρόπος μέτρησης


εμ με καμιά 1000αριά seeders leechers

Δηλαδή τι υπονοείς ότι έχω δυνατότητα για 80άρια αλλά είμαι βλάκας και δεν τα πιάνω ή κάνω πόλεμο στον ΟΤΕ
Αν πάρω στο 134 θα βγάλω άκρη

----------


## Kiwi

> Ανήκεις στο κέντρο Αλεξάνδρας ή στο κέντρο αμπελοκήπων γιατί γράφεις στο avatar sou αμπελόκηπους....Και να ρωτήσω κάτι πάρα πολύ σημαντικό ρε παιδιά......Η δική μου η σύνδεση πότε θα αναβαθμιστεί; μήπως μπορεί κάποιος να μου τώρα;;; γιατί αλλιώς θα κρατήσω την αναπνοή μου μέχρι να σκάσω.[b]j/k[/]


Στο κέντρο Αλεξάνδρας είμαι. Η περιοχή είναι όρια Αμπελόκηποι με Νεάπολη.

----------


## gregorisvas

Σημερα παντως οι Forthnet με εχει ταραξει στα disconnects.Για οσους εχουν USR (9107 etc) συνεχως σβηνει το 2ο λαμπακι.Του ISP δεν ειναι αυτο?Σημαινει κατι αυτο?  :Neutral:  Επισης στο status της γραμμης το μεσημερι ειχα πολυ καλο attainable rate..τωρα ειναι για τα μπαζα  :Sad:  Ελπιζω να διορθωθει..

----------


## leas

Στα Κάτω Πατήσια προς μεγάλη μου έκπληξη είδα σήμερα το βράδυ την ταχύτητα να έχει ανεβεί στα 768/192. Είμαι με Forthnet. Εκανα ένα πρόχειρο download που έπιασε από 48 μέχρι 71Κ!

Με τις υγείες μας. Μπράβο στον ΟΤΕ.
 :One thumb up:

----------


## Maximvs

εχει δει κανεις διαφορα σε ταχυτητα μετα την αναβαθμηση γραμμης αλλα οχι αναβαθμηση provider?...δηλαδη να παει η γραμμη σε 768 αλλα ο provider να ειναι στα 384?.

----------


## yetfititis

> εχει δει κανεις διαφορα σε ταχυτητα μετα την αναβαθμηση γραμμης αλλα οχι αναβαθμηση provider?...δηλαδη να παει η γραμμη σε 768 αλλα ο provider να ειναι στα 384?.


Εγω, και μαλιστα αρκετα μεγαλη... Απο ~30κ/δευτ τωρα ειμαι στα 45κ/δευτ....
Και η διαφορα στο σερφαρισμα ειναι πολυ αισθητη...

----------


## BlackCode

Καλησπέρα στην παρέα


Κι εγώ απόψε που επικοινώνησα με το 134 μου είπανε πως η αναβάθμιση ταχυτήτων στις ADSL συνδέσεις θα ολοκληρωθεί μέχρι τέλη Νοεμβρίου, όμως στα μεγάλα αστικά κέντρα (Αθήνα-Θεσσαλονίκη) θα ολοκληρωθεί πολύ πιο σύντομα. Οι 3 μήνες που δίνουν αφορούν όλη την επικράτεια και σίγουρα μέσα σε αυτό το χρονικό όριο περιλαμβάνεται και η πιθανότητα προβλημάτων και των αναλόγων καθυστερήσεων. 

 :One thumb up:

----------


## Hetfield

Η σημερινη κινηση αποδεικνυει ποσο αργα αναπτυσεται η ευρυζωνικοτητα απο τον ΟΤΕ. Αυτη η διαδικασια επρεπε να ειχε γινει εδω και πολυυυυ καιρο. Παλι καλα που υπαρχει και η vivodi με το cube, απο 512 σε 2048 kbits. Αυτες ειναι τιμες Ευρωπης.

----------


## Delios64bit

Ωραίες οι αναβαθμίσεις (αν και υπερβολικά μικρές) αλλα απο Backbone δικτυο κορμού πως πάμε?
Καποιες εσωτερικές πηγές μιλάνε για 20% ολοκλήρωση στον κορμό μετά την ολοκληρωση της αναβάθμισης που σημαίνει... Καλα κρασία .... Και ακτι άλλο γιατι ξεχάσαμε τελείως το ADSL2 τελικά. Ο ΟΤΕ αγόρασε MetroEthernet της http://www.huawei.com/ αλλα ποτε θα το μπεί σε πλήρη λειτουργία για να πουμε και εμεις ενα μπράβο στο ταχύτατο Internet. Υπενθυμίζω και πάλι οτι επιτυχία θα θεωρηθεί οταν θα φθάσουμε στο επιπεδο της Telecom Italia με 30Ευρω παγιο να έχουμε απεριόριστο Voip + mobile + 4Mbit/s DSL τοτε θα σταματήσει η γρίνια και η μιζέρια στην Ελλαδα για το τηλεπικοινωνιακό τοπίο εως τότε .... .... ....... ..... (αναμονή με χρέωση!!!!)

----------


## maddoctor

Εγώ πάντως Άμφισσα μόλις πρόσεξα ότι αναβαθμίστηκα σε 



> Line Rate - Upstream (Kbps): 224
> Line Rate - Downstream (Kbps): 832

----------


## essediss

Οποτε και να γινει ....εμενα προσωπικα δεν θα με χαλασει καθολου :One thumb up:   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## NiKapa

Αυτην την μιζερια με τον Οτε δεν την μπορω αλλο...εδω παμε να κανουμε ενα βημα μπρος..οι Οτετζηδες προσπαθουν τουλαχιστον κι εμεις πριν γινει οτι γινει , παλι φταιχτες τους βγαζουμε...ηρεμα παιδια ..οοολα θα γινουν...απλα χρειαζεται χρονος...μεχρι προχθες πολλοι περιμεναμε να βαλουν πορτες κατα τοπους στην επικρατεια και να εχουμε ζωντανο ιντερνετ και τωρα ειμαστε ετοιμοι να τους φαμε που δεν πηραμε ολοι την αναβαθμιση στο πιατο και τελεια ....χαλαρα..

----------


## Lazy Dog

Upstream Speed:  256 kbps
Downstream Speed: 2048 kbps
[Γαλατσι]

Πάντως μεχρι στιγμής δεν έχω δει καμμία διαφορά με πριν(1024/256). Μάλλον η Altec έχει βάλει το χεράκι της... :Thinking:

----------


## theodorkf

Απο Λάρισα και tellas.H σύνδεση απο 384 έγινε 768/192 σήμερα .Η tellas δεν  εχει αναβαθμίσει την γραμμή ακόμα .

----------


## nikos1984

Ξερει κανεις αν η Vivo θα αναβαθμισει τα δικα της dslam για να απαντησει στον ΟΤE. Γιατι με την αναβαθμηση βγαινει ποιο φτηνα σε ΑΡΥΣ το 2048 (αλλα βεβαια η Vivo εχει 640 upload)

----------


## gregorisvas

Προφανως λοιπον η αναβαθμιση δεν περιοριζεται σε Αθηνα και Θεσσαλονικη  :Very Happy:  Ολες οι μεγαλες πολεις λοιπον αναβαθμιζονται..Κανεις απο Κορινθο?  :Razz:

----------


## telePSmobile

Επειδή δεν γνωρίζω θα ηθελα να μου πεί κάποιος εαν υπαρχει τρόπος να βλέπω τι γραμμή μου δινει ο ΟΤΕ.
Τα παιδιά που αναβαθμίστηκαν απλα το είδαν στα speedometers ή υπάρχει κάτι άλλο;

Απο speedometers ποιό είναι πιό έγκυρο για την Ελλάδα;

----------


## gregorisvas

Μεσα απο τη σελιδα του router σου  :Smile:  Ο πιο σιγουρος και αξιοπιστος τροπος  :Very Happy:

----------


## toRus

> Χαλαρώστε ρε παιδιά!!
> 
> Θα γίνει κάποια στιγμή,  δεν είναι ανάγκη να είστε πάνω απο το ρουτερ!


Εγώ πάντως είμαι πάνω από το router και κάνω refresh κάθε λεπτό  :Razz:

----------


## Hetfield

Παντως το μονο καλο που προσεξα με τον ΟΤΕ, ειναι οτι εχει διευρυνθει η καλυψη του παρα πολυ, αφου να φανταστειτε, στο χωριο μου (γυρω στα 15 χιλιμετρα εξω απο το Αγρινιο) πριν 1-2 μηνες δεν ειχε υποστηριξη για dsl και τωρα εχει.

----------


## gregorisvas

Η ερωτηση αυτη προοριζεται κυριως για τους εχοντες US Robotics routers.Το λαμπακι WAN ειναι για τον ISP?Σημερα συνεχως σβηνει αυτο το λαμπακι και δεν εχω internet.Τι σημαινει το οτι σβηνει?

----------


## globalnoise

Και μένα το χωρίο μου τέτοια απόσταση έχει από το Αγρίνιο... Αν έχει DSL η ποταμούλα θα τρελαθώ  :Laughing:

----------


## Lionheart

> Η ερωτηση αυτη προοριζεται κυριως για τους εχοντες US Robotics routers.Το λαμπακι WAN ειναι για τον ISP?Σημερα συνεχως σβηνει αυτο το λαμπακι και δεν εχω internet.Τι σημαινει το οτι σβηνει?


Πολύ πιθανό να γίνεται upgrade το dsllam σου (πιο πιθανό βεβαίως να έχεις κάπια βλάβη :P )
Το βλέπω το topic να ξεπερνάει τις 500 pages πάντως!!! Α Ν Ε Τ Α

----------


## gregorisvas

Που να φας τη γλωσσα σου :smiley_pou_kanei_to_stavro_tou_kanei_ftouftouftou_kai_fernei_svoures:  :Razz:  Θα δειξει εντος των ημερων τι ειναι  :Very Happy:

----------


## skiabox

> Απο Λάρισα και tellas.H σύνδεση απο 384 έγινε 768/192 σήμερα .Η tellas δεν  εχει αναβαθμίσει την γραμμή ακόμα .


Μηπως ξερεις σε ποιο κεντρο ανηκεις?

----------


## HitMan

Πριν λίγο αναβαθμίστηκα στα 2048 [έπρεπε να γινόταν και 512 το upload γμτ]  :Very Happy:

----------


## morfeas-dsl-

> Και μένα το χωρίο μου τέτοια απόσταση έχει από το Αγρίνιο... Αν έχει DSL η ποταμούλα θα τρελαθώ


ποταμουλα,παναιτωλιο και στρατος με 2mb για dsl :>

y not?

(μεσα απο αγρινιο εδω  :One thumb up: )

----------


## Hetfield

> Και μένα το χωρίο μου τέτοια απόσταση έχει από το Αγρίνιο... Αν έχει DSL η ποταμούλα θα τρελαθώ


Τσεκαρε το, μπορει να εχει. Εμενα το χωριο μου ειναι στη Μακρυνεια και εχει dsl, λογικα θα εχει και εσενα.
Τωρα μια αλλη ερωτηση, εγω που εχω ΔΙΟΔΟΣ απο Vivodi, θα αναβαθμιστω;

----------


## homer_k

> Πριν λίγο αναβαθμίστηκα στα 2048 [έπρεπε να γινόταν και 512 το upload γμτ]


Γίνονται αναβαθμίσεις τέτοιες ώρες;

----------


## mgv

> Τωρα μια αλλη ερωτηση, εγω που εχω ΔΙΟΔΟΣ απο Vivodi, θα αναβαθμιστω;


Nαι στο πιλοτικό είχε αναβαθμίσει τις συνδέσεις.Πάντως σε 1024 η ταχύτητα έφτανε τα 98 σε φιλου μου περίεργο για δίοδος που τσιμπάει κάτι παραπάνω

----------


## dream21

> Γίνονται αναβαθμίσεις τέτοιες ώρες;


και βεβαια γινονται τετοια ωρα.Μολις τελειωσο τον πατσα που τρωω λεο να παω απο τωρα στην δουλεια και να ξεκινισο να σας συνδεω απο το να παω στις 7 το πρωι.

----------


## Hetfield

> Nαι στο πιλοτικό είχε αναβαθμίσει τις συνδέσεις.Πάντως σε 1024 η ταχύτητα έφτανε τα 98 σε φιλου μου περίργο για δίοδος που τσιμπάει κάτι παραπάνω


Τωρα με εκανες να χαρω! Το 98kb/s δεν ειναι καλη ταχυτητα. 1024/8=128, απεχει πολυ. Και εμενα πεφτει η ταχυτητα μου απο τη συνηθισμενη που και που τον τελευταιο καιρο.

----------


## chronis

Aη Γιωργη Κερατσινη ρε παιδια τιποτα???!!!???Παλι τελευταιοι  εμεις???

----------


## sdikr

Παρακαλώ ηρεμια με τους χαρακτηρισμους

----------


## dindon

> ADSL: CONNECTED	MULTIMODE	256 Kb	2044 Kb
> 
> Yioupi!
> 
> Download στα 175κΒ/sec!


Πρεπει να εισαι ο μονος μεχρι στιγμης που εχει γράψει για αναβάθμιση σε 2MBit απο ΟΤΕ και provider ..

Ποιον provider εχεις και τι ειδος συνδεσης(πακετο/συνδεση/αοριστου) αν επιτρεπεται ?
(Κρατάω μια ελπιδα να μην εχεις conn-x γιατι τοτε θα εχουμε ειδηση ^_^ )

----------


## prowler13

egw pou egw to foititiko tou ote pedia tha anavathmistw?

----------


## gregorisvas

> egw pou egw to foititiko tou ote pedia tha anavathmistw?


--



> Τωρα μια αλλη ερωτηση, εγω που εχω ΔΙΟΔΟΣ απο Vivodi, θα αναβαθμιστω;





> Nαι στο πιλοτικό είχε αναβαθμίσει τις συνδέσεις.Πάντως σε 1024 η ταχύτητα έφτανε τα 98 σε φιλου μου περίεργο για δίοδος που τσιμπάει κάτι παραπάνω


Κοινως ναι μαλλον θα αναβαθμιστεις  :Smile:  Δεν εχεις παρα να περιμενεις και να δεις  :Smile:

----------


## Dark-Shadow

Παιδια ξερει μηπος κανεις ποτε θα αναβαθμιστει ι γραμμη στιν Ροδο????

----------


## gregorisvas

Φιλε κανεις δεν ξερει τιποτα.Κανεις δε μπορει να σου πει με σιγουρια σημερα,αυριο ή σε 1 μηνα  :Smile:  Το μονο που μπορουμε να κανουμε προς το παρον ειναι υπομονη.Εφοσον ξεκινησε η διαδικασια αργα η γρηγορα θα ολοκληρωθει  :Smile:  Αναμονη λοιπον  :Smile:

----------


## roiy1

Πολύ αναβάθμιση "πέφτει" και η Βαρυμπόπη Αττικής (τηλ. 2108169ΧΧΧ) δεν έχει ακόμα aDSL κάλυψη... Τι να πω...

----------


## geobest99

καλησπέρα , 

*dslam ιπποδρομου - Siemens-1 - Isdn*

τίποτα ακόμα ....

και από ότι διαβάζω κανεις άλλος δεν εχει αναφερθεί στον ιππόδρομο οπότε μάλλον εμεις δεν εχουμε πάρει σειρά ακόμα ...

φιλικά
γιώργος

----------


## mgv

Γιατί μου φαίνεται ότι πρώτα θα αναβαθμιστούν τα ΒΠ με τα ΝΠ (στην Αθήνα)
για τον ίδιο λόγο που έχουν και τα πιο σύγχρονα λεωφορεία

----------


## gregorisvas

Βρε παιδια ενταξει μην το κανουμε Β.Π vs Ν.Π,Athens vs Thess κλπ..Πρωτη μερα ειναι ακομα  :Smile:  Υπομονη..Εχουμε καιρο ακομα  :Smile:  Τοσο καιρο καναμε υπομονη..Για ενα μηνα θα τρελαθουμε?  :Wink:

----------


## geobest99

> Βρε παιδια ενταξει μην το κανουμε Β.Π vs Ν.Π,Athens vs Thess κλπ..Πρωτη μερα ειναι ακομα  Υπομονη..Εχουμε καιρο ακομα  Τοσο καιρο καναμε υπομονη..Για ενα μηνα θα τρελαθουμε?


συμφωνώ μαζί σου ...........

μην αρχίζουμε τις τελειως χαζες κόντρες .....

----------


## homer_k

> Βρε παιδια ενταξει μην το κανουμε Β.Π vs Ν.Π,Athens vs Thess κλπ..Πρωτη μερα ειναι ακομα  Υπομονη..Εχουμε καιρο ακομα  Τοσο καιρο καναμε υπομονη..Για ενα μηνα θα τρελαθουμε?


Συμφωνώ! Δεν νομίζω οτι βοηθάει να ρωτάει ο καθένας πότε θα αναβαθμιστεί το DSLAM του. Χαλαρά... Οι αναβαθμίσεις θα έρθουν.  :One thumb up:

----------


## emykey

χιλια σορρυ. απο συνήθεια ήταν :/ η ερωτηση βασικά ήταν τι γίνεται μετά του 3 μήνες.

----------


## gregorisvas

Κατ'αρχας διορθωσε το μηνυμα σου σε Ελληνικα  :Smile:  Κανονας  :Smile: 
Οσο αφορα το ερωτημα σου οχι δεν θα ξαναπας σε 384.Απλα η ολη διαδικασια μεχρι να διπλασιαστουν/αναβαθμιστουν οι aDSL σε ολη τη χωρα θα διαρκεσει περιπου 3 μηνες  :Smile: 

edit: Μετα τους 3 μηνες παραμενεις στα 768  :Smile:

----------


## Geotzourmi

Καλά έμεινα μιλάμε...Μπαίνω πριν λίγο τυχαία στις ρυθμίσεις του router...Δεν κοιτούσα για αναβάθμιση...Δεν ήξερα καν την είδηση...Και βλέπω 768/192...Κάνω τεστ και πιάνω 660 kbps περίπου...δλδ 82 kB...Καλά είναι... :One thumb up: 

Edit...Ξέχασα να πω έχω οτενετ και μένω δικαστήρα ευελπίδων κοντά.

----------


## emykey

άχα! οκ! ευχαριστώ.

ενημερωτικα κ μόνο, στην Βούλα αναβάθμιση δεν βλέπω ακόμα  :Sad:

----------


## Lefh

Ρε παιδιά όσοι έχουν 1Mbit, κατά πάσα πιθανότητα θα πάνε στα 2 και από Provider, αφού οι Providers δεν βάζουν limiter στις 1Mbit, αφού δεν πήγαινε πιο πάνω......

Βέβαια αν κάποιοι δεν θέλουν να δώσουν δωρεάν αναβάθμιση ίσως τώρα βάλουν και στην 1Mbit limiter από την μεριά τους....
Άπό τη στιγμή ομως που η Forthnet έδωσε δωρεάν αναβάθμιση δεν νομίζω να τολμίσει άλλος ISP να μην δώσει.....  :One thumb up:

----------


## tasos-tasos

Παίδες εδώ σας θέλω

έχω 2 γραμμές στο σπιτι....
στη μία είχα adsl 1bill της forthnet

με μηνιαίο κόστος 19,5 euro

βγαίνει η προσφορά για 1bill 1024 με 25 euro


αλλά λέω γιατί να κάνω αναβάθμιση αυτή και να μη βάλω στην άλλη γραμμή και να κερδίσω και τον εξοπλισμό ως νέα σύνδεση

ε λοιπόν 9 Αυγούστου έκανα την αίτηση

η γραμμή είναι σε στάδιο υλοποίησης
και τους ρωτάω στη forthnet, αφού η ανακοίνωση του ΟΤΕ είναι για παλιές και νέες συνδέσεις, εγώ δεν θεωρούμαι με την νέα σύνδεση ότι απο 1024 θα πρέπει να γίνω 2048?

με πήραν απο Forthnet και μου λένε "Ξέρετε το πάγιο της 1024 είναι 39,9 ευρώ οπότε η προσφορά αυτή της 1024 με 25 ευρώ ανά μήνα δε θα γίνει 2048"

ΚΑΙ ΕΡΩΤΩ ΓΙΑΤΙ?

Eχω μια γραμμή με αίτηση απο 9/8/2006
σωστά?

δε φταίω εγώ αν αργεί η ενεργοποίηση
σωστά?

δηλαδη θα διπλασιαστούν ΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΛΕΣ οι γραμμές και αυτή που ζήτησα εγώ ως καινούρια θα μείνει 1024?

ΓΙΑΤΙ???

επέλεξα την 1024 γιατί ειπα με 25 ευρώ θα πάρω 1024 ενώ με 19,5 είχα την 384

Έτσι,ομως, όταν η Forthnet έστειλε το mail για τις αναβαθμίσεις,
σιγουρα θα προτιμούσα να διπλασιαστώ σε 768 χωρίς να επιβαρύνω τα οικονομικά μου ούτε για μισό ευρώ

και πιστεύω πως για να ακυρώσω την αίτηση δεν θα είναι δυνατό γιατι ήδη έχει σταλλεί αίτηση στον ΟΤΕ και είναι στο τελικό στάδιο υλοποίησης

Με βλέπω σαν θύμα απο τις αναβαθμίσεις και όχι σαν επωφελούμενο... :Sad:  :Sorry:  :Sad:  :Sorry:  :Sorry:  :Sorry:

----------


## Minotavrs

Mαλιστα !!!

3 μηνες υπομονη απο εχθες..

Αντε να δουμε ποτε θα αναβαθμιστει και το dslam της Τουμπας ...

----------


## Whiteyez

> Mαλιστα !!!
> 
> 3 μηνες υπομονη απο εχθες..
> 
> Αντε να δουμε ποτε θα αναβαθμιστει και το dslam της Τουμπας ...


Εμάς παίζει να μας ξεχάσουν κιόλας....

----------


## DeMaitre

*1. Όχι, δεν αναβαθμίστηκα ακόμα!
2. Ναι, αύριο πρωί-πρωί φεύγω για διακοπές!*

Αυτό που με ενδιαφέρει περισσότερο σήμερα είναι:
*α. Ποια ταχύτητα θα μπορώ να πιάνω κολυμπώντας στη θάλασσα!
β. Με τι ταχύτητα θα μπορώ να κατεβάζω τις μπύρες στην παραλία!*

*Καλά μπάνια και καλές διακοπές σε όσους δεν πήγαν ακόμα
(και θα φύγουν σύντομα)!!!

   

Και μην τρελένεστε για τις αναβαθμίσεις. Αγάλι αγάλι γίνεται η αγουρίδα μέλι (έλεγε ο παππούς μου)...*

----------


## yianniscan

Αν και αυτό το σχόλιο μπορεί να θεωρηθεί ως off topic, έτσι όπως κατάντησε το νήμα, πολύ καλή η κίνηση του ΟΤΕ.

Εργασιοθεραπεία καλοκαιριάτικα για τους υπαλλήλους και τους προμηθευτές του, αλλά από την άλλη έπιασε στον ύπνο τους περισσότερους ανταγωνιστές του, που μάλλον δεν περίμεναν ν' αρχίσουν οι αναβαθμίσεις μέχρι τις αρχές Σεπτέμβρη, και που βέβαια δεν έχουν ανακοινώσει την πολιτική που θ' ακολουθήσουν οι περισσότεροι, αφού τα μεγαλοστελέχη βρίσκονται ακόμα στις παραλίες.

Μπράβο λοιπόν στον ΟΤΕ που προσπαθεί να ξεχάσουμε το παρατσούκλι του, πΟΤΕ.

----------


## voithostyrempora2

> φταει ο οτε παλι. εδω δεν κοιτανε τα χαλια τους ορισμενοι ρουφιανοι τον isps  που μπαινουν και διαβαζουν το φορουμ και δινουν γραμμη στα αφεντικα τους, αλλα να τους δω εγω που θα πονεσει ο κω**ς τους απο μαρτιο 2007 *που θα ειναι ολοι κοντα στα 4mbs γραμμη μεσω οτε* ,και  *ο κοσμος θα ειναι με 2mbs απο τον provide*r(και θα αδυνατουν να κανουν upgrade λογο κοστους)  πιον θα κραζουν. συνεχεια εχουμε βρει το ευκολο θυμα τον οτε και πυροβολαμε. σκατ****φιανοι.



Κοίτα , μάλλον ανάποδα τα βλέπεις τα πράγματα. Ο πΟΤΕ  :Twisted Evil:   τώρα φτιάχνει την κλάση των 2 μβιτ .Πριν είχε μείνει στις σερνόμενες 1024.Ενώ η Βιβόντι εδώ και ένα περίπου χρόνο έχει 2 μβιτ στο δίκτυο της και από αρχές Απρίλη 2006 δίνει  εμπορικά (και όχι πιλοτικά) 4,8 και 12 μβιτ.Οπότε μη σκιάζεσαι με την πρωτοπορία του δημόσιου δεινόσαυρου.Επίσης η ΗΟΛ έχει στο δίκτυο 4096/1024 (δλδ 2 φορές πάνω από τον πΟΤΕ) . 

Και να πω δίνει 2 μβιτ στο down ΟΚ , αλλά στο up ? καθηλωμένοι να σέρνονται στα 256 είναι όσοι τον διαλέξουν .Ενώ η Βιβόντι δίνει 640 up και η Τελλάς 512 .Για να μην πω και για τιμές ---> 19 ευρώ το μήνα τελική η 2048/*640* στη Βιβόντι .Και να σου θυμίσω ότι έχει ήδη ξεκινήσει (έστω και πιλοτικά) triple play (video on demand).Ο πΟΤΕ τι κάνει ? δίνει ακόμα sagemάκια για τις 384? α , ξέχασα , θα αναβαθμιστεί σε 768/*192* (άλλη δημόσια πατέντα το 192 αντί για 256).Άντε , γιατί σε λίγο θα πρέπει να προσκυνήσουμε τον πΟΤΕ που μας εκμεταλλεύεται.Αλλά η λύση είναι μία : full llu από εναλλακτικό και αντε γεια πΟΤΕ.


(ήμουν αρκετά επιθετικός και ζητάω προκαταβολικά συγγνώμη από το συμφορουμίτη , αλλά όχι και να αποθεώνουμε τον ΟΤΕ, αλλά του αξίζει ένα μπράβο για την αναβάθμιση - άλλη κουβέντα αυτή)

ΥΓ.Για έναν άλλο συμφορουμίτη που ρώτησε για το Δίοδος της Βιβόντι , το Δίοδος το δίνει μόνο  στο δίκτυό της , οπότε θα έχεις τη μοίρα των llu.Ό,τι πάθουμε , θα πάθεις  :Smile:  .

ΥΓ.Θέλω να δω αν θα χαρακτηριστώ ρουφιάνος της Βιβόντι , της ΗΟΛ ή της Τελλάς ...

----------


## toRus

> *1. Όχι, δεν αναβαθμίστηκα ακόμα!
> 2. Ναι, αύριο πρωί-πρωί φεύγω για διακοπές!*
> 
> Αυτό που με ενδιαφέρει περισσότερο σήμερα είναι:
> *α. Ποια ταχύτητα θα μπορώ να πιάνω κολυμπώντας στη θάλασσα!
> β. Με τι ταχύτητα θα μπορώ να κατεβάζω τις μπύρες στην παραλία!*
> 
> *Καλά μπάνια και καλές διακοπές σε όσους δεν πήγαν ακόμα
> (και θα φύγουν σύντομα)!!!
> ...



Ναι, φύγαμε για Χαλκιδική ...  :Onfire:

----------


## The Best

Εγω παντως που ειμαι σε DSLAM της Δαφνης τιποτα ακόμα.
Πηρα πρόσφατα την προσφορά της ΟΤΕΝΕΤ στα 1024 και θελω να πιστευω οτι θα το κανει 2048 (δεν μπορώ να φανταστω οτι δεν θα το κάνει ειδικα η Οτενετ)

BTW τις τελευταίες 2 μέρες παρατηρω διάφορα κολλήματα σε αρκετα sites (ελληνικα και ξενα) και μείωση του download (πχ σε rapidshare ημουνα στο 110KB ενω αυτη την στιγμη ειμαι στο 85KB και κατω). Θελω να πιστευω οτι οφείλεται στην αναβαθμιση και οχι οτι πεσανε ολοι πανω στην προσφορά και τωρα 'σερνόμαστε' ολοι μαζί........ :Thinking:  

Ειδωμεν......

Φιλικά
Τάσος!

----------


## The Best

> (πχ σε rapidshare ημουνα στο 110KB ενω αυτη την στιγμη ειμαι στο 85KB και κατω)


Τι ηθελα και το ειπα? Ειχα ενα download απο rapidsahre και κόλλησε στα 53,9mb (απο τα 73,80). Και μου το εχει κανει καμποσες φορες σημερα και σε διαφορετικά sites........ :Evil:  

Φιλικά
Τάσος!

----------


## webspy

Περιοχή Καλλιθέας γνωρίζει κανείς για την αναβάθμιση?  :ROFL:  

Ευχαριστώ!

----------


## yuk

> Περιοχή Καλλιθέας γνωρίζει κανείς για την αναβάθμιση?  
> 
> Ευχαριστώ!


Με τον πόνο μας παίζεις βραδιάτικα;  :Razz:  
Στο Siemens τίποτα ακόμα.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## minovg

> Ναι, φύγαμε για Χαλκιδική ...




Off Topic


		Να λες πάλι καλά που ήταν ο Μάκης στη Χαλκιδική και έβγαλε έκτακτο ο ΑΛΦΑ... Αλλιώς στο περιθώριο και πάλι...

----------


## Hetfield

Και εγω εχω προβλημα με την ταχυτητα. Καλο σημαδι αυτο...

----------


## Whiteyez

> Και εγω εχω προβλημα με την ταχυτητα. Καλο σημαδι αυτο...


Hehehe..Ποτέ δε ξές  :Twisted Evil:

----------


## kourampies

Εμένα πάντως το upgrade έγινε με το παραπάνω...  :ROFL:

----------


## giannis11

> Ξέρει κανείς πότε θα τελειώσουν οι αναβαθμήσεις; Για να μην περιμένουμε πάνω απο το PC συνέχεια ...


Απο οτι λένε στο δελτίο τύπου σε τρείς περίπου μήνες θα ολοκληρωθεί η αναβάθμιση των DSLAM.
Φιλικά
Γιάννης

----------


## ermis333

Το μόνο κακό είναι η ταχύτητα του Upload, φοβάμαι μήπως το γυρίσουν και οι ISP που δίνουν μέσω LLU σε τόσο χαμηλό Upload, γιατί συνήθως ακολουθούνε τον ΟΤΕ.

Πάντως δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω, τώρα έχω 1Mbit και το μεσημέρι (εντάξει όχι τώρα τον Αύγουστο) σέρνομαι πολλές φορές και κάτω από 512, πώς στο καλό θα κρατήσει το δίκτυο του ΟΤΕ με έναν διπλασιασμό;

----------


## dream21

> Κοίτα , μάλλον ανάποδα τα βλέπεις τα πράγματα. Ο πΟΤΕ  τώρα φτιάχνει την κλάση των 2 μβιτ .Πριν είχε μείνει στις σερνόμενες 1024.Ενώ η Βιβόντι εδώ και ένα περίπου χρόνο έχει 2 μβιτ στο δίκτυο της και από αρχές Απρίλη 2006 δίνει εμπορικά (και όχι πιλοτικά) 4,8 και 12 μβιτ.Οπότε μη σκιάζεσαι με την πρωτοπορία του δημόσιου δεινόσαυρου.Επίσης η ΗΟΛ έχει στο δίκτυο 4096/1024 (δλδ 2 φορές πάνω από τον πΟΤΕ) . 
> 
> Και να πω δίνει 2 μβιτ στο down ΟΚ , αλλά στο up ? καθηλωμένοι να σέρνονται στα 256 είναι όσοι τον διαλέξουν .Ενώ η Βιβόντι δίνει 640 up και η Τελλάς 512 .Για να μην πω και για τιμές ---> 19 ευρώ το μήνα τελική η 2048/*640* στη Βιβόντι .Και να σου θυμίσω ότι έχει ήδη ξεκινήσει (έστω και πιλοτικά) triple play (video on demand).Ο πΟΤΕ τι κάνει ? δίνει ακόμα sagemάκια για τις 384? α , ξέχασα , θα αναβαθμιστεί σε 768/*192* (άλλη δημόσια πατέντα το 192 αντί για 256).Άντε , γιατί σε λίγο θα πρέπει να προσκυνήσουμε τον πΟΤΕ που μας εκμεταλλεύεται.Αλλά η λύση είναι μία : full llu από εναλλακτικό και αντε γεια πΟΤΕ.
> 
> 
> (ήμουν αρκετά επιθετικός και ζητάω προκαταβολικά συγγνώμη από το συμφορουμίτη , αλλά όχι και να αποθεώνουμε τον ΟΤΕ, αλλά του αξίζει ένα μπράβο για την αναβάθμιση - άλλη κουβέντα αυτή)
> 
> ΥΓ.Για έναν άλλο συμφορουμίτη που ρώτησε για το Δίοδος της Βιβόντι , το Δίοδος το δίνει μόνο στο δίκτυό της , οπότε θα έχεις τη μοίρα των llu.Ό,τι πάθουμε , θα πάθεις  .
> 
> ΥΓ.Θέλω να δω αν θα χαρακτηριστώ ρουφιάνος της Βιβόντι , της ΗΟΛ ή της Τελλάς ...



αυτο που ειπα σχετικα με τις ταχυτητες ισχυει.ειναι σε πλανο να ξεκινισει το adsl2+ με ταχυτητες 4-8mbps απο μαρτιο 2007 :Smile: 

οσο για triple play θα δεις σε λιγο καιρο μεσω οτε.(μιλαω μεχρι τα χριστουγεννα το πολυ) οτι θα γινει γινετε με συνεργασια της NTL UK σχετικα πως θα βγει πακετο προς πωληση οσο αναφορα το video on demand.(τεχνικα μιλαω παντα)

----------


## lewton

> Παίδες εδώ σας θέλω
> 
> έχω 2 γραμμές στο σπιτι....
> στη μία είχα adsl 1bill της forthnet
> 
> με μηνιαίο κόστος 19,5 euro
> 
> βγαίνει η προσφορά για 1bill 1024 με 25 euro
> 
> ...


Μου σπαράζεις την καρδιά. 
Μα να στη φέρει έτσι η Forthnet και να σου παίρνει 25€ το μήνα για *μόνο* 1024!  :ROFL: 

ΥΓ. Το είχαμε πει ότι δύσκολα θα πάνε αυτές οι προσφορές των 25€ στα 2048. Τουλάχιστον δεν πιστεύω ότι θα γίνει άμεσα αυτό.
Πρώτα θα αναβαθμιστούν οι κοινοί θνητοί, που σκάνε 40€ για τις 1024, και *αφού* δουν οι ISPs ότι τα δίκτυα αντέχουν, *ενδεχομένως* να αναβαθμιστείτε και εσείς.

----------


## edil_sa

Εντάξει με τις γραμμές...θα γίνει η αναβάθμιση,
ποιές εταιρείες όμως θα κάνουν και αναβάθμιση στις συνδέσεις ;;;   :Thinking:

----------


## rebeskes

Δεν παίρνω και όρκο αλλά η οτενετ θα τις διπλασιάσει (πηγή απο μέσα). Όσο για τις άλλες βλέπουμε εγώ στην φορθνετ είμαι από τον ιούνιο τώρα θα δείξει με αυτούς τους ιντερνέτ σέρβις προβάϊντερς που έχουμε μπλέξει, δεν μπορούμε να κάνουμε τίποτα άλλο από το να περιμένουμε (βέβαια πάντα θα χρειάζεται να τους γκρινιάζουμε για να τους δείξουμε ότι δεν είμαστε αυτο που νομίζουν ζωα!!!!)

----------


## edil_sa

> Δεν παίρνω και όρκο αλλά η οτενετ θα τις διπλασιάσει (πηγή απο μέσα). Όσο για τις άλλες βλέπουμε εγώ στην φορθνετ είμαι από τον ιούνιο τώρα θα δείξει με αυτούς τους ιντερνέτ σέρβις προβάϊντερς που έχουμε μπλέξει, δεν μπορούμε να κάνουμε τίποτα άλλο από το να περιμένουμε (βέβαια πάντα θα χρειάζεται να τους γκρινιάζουμε για να τους δείξουμε ότι δεν είμαστε αυτο που νομίζουν ζωα!!!!)


κάπου διάβασα για πΟΤΕΝΕΤ και 4νετ οι άλλοι όμως ;;;

----------


## power

Και από εδώ (Μαρούσι) είδα σημερα τα νέα...  :Smile:  

running 10s outbound test (client to server) . . . . . 203.66Kb/s
running 10s inbound test (server to client) . . . . . . 1.78Mb/s

Και η forthnet είχε έτοιμο και το account. 
(θυμίζω, αναφέρομαι στα τελευταία ποστ, οτι και η δική μου συνδρομή είναι από την προσφορά του Ιουνίου, και αναβαθμίστηκε κανονικά).

----------


## roiy1

Νέα Κηφισιά στα 2Mbps από σήμερα, αλλά φαίνεται ότι με κόβει η Τελλάς, προς το παρόν. Για να δούμε.

----------


## BlindG

Μόλις, μα ΜΟΛΙΣ τσέκαρα το Jetspeed (έλειπα και δεν το σκέφτηκα  :Razz: ) και εδώ Κουκάκι, η πόρτα μου αναβαθμίστηκε στα 768/192 !

----------


## agos

> Νέα Κηφισιά στα 2Mbps από σήμερα, αλλά φαίνεται ότι με κόβει η Τελλάς, προς το παρόν. Για να δούμε.


Με ποιο πρόγραμμα βλέπει κανείς την ταχύτητα της γραμμής ή / και του provider;

----------


## tsaros

Kλασσικα βλεπω να αναβαθμιζεται και η τελευταια γειτονια στην αθηνα και μετα θα γινει στην θεσσαλονικη :Sorry:

----------


## voithostyrempora2

> αυτο που ειπα σχετικα με τις ταχυτητες ισχυει.ειναι σε πλανο να ξεκινισει το adsl2+ με ταχυτητες 4-8mbps απο μαρτιο 2007
> 
> οσο για triple play θα δεις σε λιγο καιρο μεσω οτε.(μιλαω μεχρι τα χριστουγεννα το πολυ) οτι θα γινει γινετε με συνεργασια της NTL UK σχετικα πως θα βγει πακετο προς πωληση οσο αναφορα το video on demand.(τεχνικα μιλαω παντα)


Καλά , δεν έχω κάποιο λόγο να μη σε πιστεψω.Απλά ήθελα ν α δείξω ότι ο ΟΤΕ είναι ένα βήμα (ή και περισσότερα  :Razz:  ) πίσω στο δίκτυο απ'ό,τι οι εναλλακτικοί στα δικά τους.Μακάρι να δούμε την προσπέραση που λες (π.χ. με το περασμα των οπτικών ινών που έχει ήδη ξεκινησει όπως λέμε σε ένα άλλο τόπικ) του ΟΤΕ , αλλά να μου επιτρέψεις να κρατήσω τις επιφυλάξεις μου.Και ελπίζω να μην έχει ταχύτητες του στυλ 4096/*128* και 8192/*64*  :Razz:   .

----------


## lewton

> Με ποιο πρόγραμμα βλέπει κανείς την ταχύτητα της γραμμής ή / και του provider;


Την ταχύτητα της γραμμής από το modem (αν είναι USB modem στο εικονίδιο της σύνδεσης και αν είναι router από το web interface του).
Την ταχύτητα που έχεις στην πράξη μπορείς να την μετρήσεις με speed tests ή κάνοντας ένα μεγάλο download από κάποιο καλό server (πχ το ftp.ntua.gr).

----------


## 21706

> Λεω να βαλουμε μια δημοσκοπηση με θεμα:
> "Ποσες ωρες την μερα παρακολουθειτε  το μοντεμ να  δειτε αν αλαξε ταχυτητα"


Υπάρχει τρόπος (π.χ. κάποιο εικονίδιο σαν αυτό της DialUp)  να βλέπω την ταχύτητα σύνδεσης
χωρίς να μπαίνω στο πρόγραμμα του ρούτερ;

----------


## agos

> Την ταχύτητα της γραμμής από το modem (αν είναι USB modem στο εικονίδιο της σύνδεσης και αν είναι router από το web interface του).
> Την ταχύτητα που έχεις στην πράξη μπορείς να την μετρήσεις με speed tests ή κάνοντας ένα μεγάλο download από κάποιο καλό server (πχ το ftp.ntua.gr).


To web interface του router λέει 160/448. Η ταχύτητα από το ntua είναι στα 46. Η σύνδεση που πληρώνω είναι 384 και σήμερα το πρωί πήρα να μου την κάνουν 512 (για να πάω στα 1024/*256.* 

Νομίζω οτι από τις πολλές αλλαγές, θα πάθω καμία ζημιά όπως π.χ. να βάλουν την αυτόματη αναβάθμιση των μέχρι σήμερα 384 σε 768 και αφού γίνει αυτό να με κατεβάσουν στα 512 που ζήτησα σήμερα με αίτηση μου...

Δεν έμενα καλύτερα στην Τήλο για καμία δεκαριά ημέρες ακόμα και γυρίζοντας ξεκούραστος να βρω τα 4 MBits;

----------


## f_thanos

Ρε παιδιά κανένας με *HOL* υπέστει αυτή την αναβάθμιση; 
... Γιατί νιώθω ότι από την _internet-γκαντεμιά_ που με δέρνει σε αυτή τη χώρα ούτε με κυάλια δε θα δω την αναβάθμιση;;!!  :Lamer: 

Υ.Γ.: Τελικά δε χρειάζεται reboot το router (ναι,router εχω);;; Δηλαδή έτσι ξαφνικά θα δω το 512 να μεταμορφώνεται σε 1024 με ένα απλό κλικ στο status του router;;;  :Cool:

----------


## val_andrio

Θεσσαλονίκη δεν αναβαθμίστηκε κανένας ακόμα?

----------


## manoulamou

> Και από εδώ (Μαρούσι) είδα σημερα τα νέα...


Οταν λεμε Μαρουσι, που περιπου εννοουμε? Αμα ειναι κοντα στα Μελισσια κανεις ας μας πει :Wink: ...
Τα χαλια του ΟΤΕ δεν τα αμφισβητει κανεις, ΟΜΩΣ κανει και καποιες καλες κινησεις ΟΚ?
Και κοψτε τη γκρινια περι δηθεν αφεντικων ρε παιδια, 
παλι σε flame μεταξυ ΟΤΕφιλων και εναλλακτικοφιλων το πατε?
Ολοι στην ιδια βαρκα τραβαμε κουπι και ευσεβεις ποθοι μας ειναι
μεγαλες ταχυτητες, φτηνες τιμες και αξιοπιστες υπηρεσιες.

----------


## lkrory21

Πατήσια (ΟΤΕ Αλυσίδα). Η αναβάθμιση έγινε από εχθές στην γραμμή (512/128 -> 1024/256), η Tellas φυσικά στα ίδια... Ξέρει κανείς αν θα ακολουθήσει την Forthnet και θα αναβαθμίσει την σύνδεση?

Τουλάχιστον μέχρι να γίνει και η κίνηση από Tellas (σύντομα, ε :Wink:  θα έχω καθαρή 512! Κάτι είναι και αυτό!

----------


## aklpts

Ρε παιδια. Ολοι ιδιοι γιναμε εδω περα. Μα να εχουν διπλασιαστει στα πατησια, και να μην εχουν διπλασιαστει στο κολωνακι??  πωπω... Δεν ειναι κατασταση αυτη...

----------


## golity

ΝΑΙ, ΝΑΙ...  :Clap:  

δεν αναβαθμίστηκα ακόμη!!!  :Laughing:  

Είπα να πω μια λαλακία να περάσει η ώρα (έχει και ζέστη!)  :Razz:

----------


## ownagE_

Off Topic


		Ειδήσεις (Το διαβάζουν 106 )  :Razz: 



Καλά. Μέχρι να φτάσει κι εδώ ο διπλασιασμός...  :Sorry:

----------


## geobest99

@ aklpts 

φιλε από ότι φενεται , τα Siemens δεν τα έχουν ακουμπήσει ακόμα , δεν εχώ διαβάσει κανεναν που ειναι σε Siemens Dslam να έχει αναβαθμιστει όπως βλέπω και εσύ σ Siemens εισαι όπως και εγώ στον ιπποδρομο.

υ π ο μ ο ν η , θα έρθει και για εμας η ώρα.

----------


## giwrgosth

Ν. Φάληρο σήμερα έχω υποβάθμιση, με την 384 έχω Downstream 181.7 Kbps - Upstream 107.2 Kbps.
Πάω πίσω να πάρω φόρα, ή μου τρώτε το BW εσείς που αναβαθμιστήκατε?  :Razz:

----------


## aklpts

Αναρωτιεμαι, οταν διπλασιαστω και παω στα 2μβιτ, θα βελτιωθει και το voip?

----------


## golity

> Ν. Φάληρο σήμερα έχω υποβάθμιση, με την 384 έχω Downstream 181.7 Kbps - Upstream 107.2 Kbps.


Άντε και εις κατώτερα  :Clap:   :Razz:

----------


## giwrgosth

> Άντε και εις κατώτερα


Χαρά όμως μετά που θα πετάω :ROFL:

----------


## agribilos

Εγώ που ανήκω σε SIEMENS αναβαθμίστικα απο σήμερα το πρωί (απο τη μεριά του ΟΤΕ μόνο ακόμα). Το περίεργο είναι ότι βρίσκομαι Ρόδο και δεν περίμενα τόσο νωρίς την αναβάθμιση αφού είχα ρωτήσει ένα φίλο μου που κάνει πρακτική στον ΟΤΕ και μου είπε τέλη Σεπτέμβρη... Ίσως δεν τελειώσαν ακόμη μιας και μου έφαγαν μερικα Kbps (832 αντι για 896). Τώρα βέβαια θα πρέπει να περιμένω και την Forthnet...

----------


## geo7

Ευχαριστα νεα απο ζωγραφου(ουλωφ παλμε)  :Clap:  
Απο οτενετ 512/128 --->1024/256  :Worthy:  
αλλα πολυ ασταθης η γραμμη... :Thinking:   εκει που δουλευει στα 89-90... τσουπ ριχνει και μια βουτια στα 30κατι να δροσιστει...να ανησυχησω?? η μηπως ειναι φυσιολογικο για αρχη???
πριν την αναβαθμιση δουλευε σταθεροτατα στα 47-50...χωρις βουτιες...βεβαια θα μου πεις αυγουστος ειναι...εχει και τρελη ζεστη τωρα 2 μερες...ποιος εχει τη δυνατοτητα να κανει βουτιες και δεν τις κανει...

----------


## πονοκεφαλος

καλημερα!!
νομιζω πως αναβαθμιστηκα!!!
receive rate:2048 transmit rate:256
ειμαι στη forthnet (adsl in a box 1024) dslam siemens 2 απο παλληνη..

Speed Test Results

Downstream 1,235.6 Kbps ( = 1.2 Mbps )   
Upstream 208.3 Kbps ( = 0.2 Mbps )

Κατεβάζω με 167ΚΒ το δευτερολεπτο!!!!

----------


## G v S

Τι έγινε ρε παιδιά για θεσσαλονίκη αναβαθμίστηκε κανείς?

----------


## TearDrop

> Τι έγινε ρε παιδιά για θεσσαλονίκη αναβαθμίστηκε κανείς?


Οχι ακόμα αλλά φαντάζομαι δεν θα αργήσει. Η Θεσσαλονίκη έχει προτεραιότητα λόγω των πολλών DSLAM αλλά φαντάζομαι προέχει η Αθήνα και η ευρύτερη περιοχή της Αττικής. Εχω την εντύπωση οτι μέχρι τέλος του μήνα θα αναβαθμιστούμε και εμείς.

----------


## chrisyah

> Καλά έμεινα μιλάμε...Μπαίνω πριν λίγο τυχαία στις ρυθμίσεις του router...Δεν κοιτούσα για αναβάθμιση...Δεν ήξερα καν την είδηση...Και βλέπω 768/192...Κάνω τεστ και πιάνω 660 kbps περίπου...δλδ 82 kB...Καλά είναι...
> 
> Edit...Ξέχασα να πω έχω οτενετ και μένω δικαστήρα ευελπίδων κοντά.


Απο τι αρχίζει το τηλ σου ?

----------


## turboirc

Πηρα σημερα 768/192 και εγώ (πειραιάς). 
Πηρα την τελλας και μου είπαν οτι θα αναβαθμίσουν σε λίγες μερες.

----------


## Valder

DSLAM Γηροκομείο (Intracom) 384/128 έγινε 768/192! :Clap:  

Άντε και στα δικά σας! :Wink:

----------


## Anarki

Αναβαθμίστηκα κι εγώ στα Χανιά σήμερα το πρωί εάν ενδιαφέρει κανέναν  :Wink:

----------


## qrious

και εμενα σήμερα έγινε αναβάθμιση αλλα οι ταχύτητες από ότι βλέπω είναι οι ίδιες. Eχει μιλήσει κανεις με teledome? γιατί εγώ παίρνω και δεν τo σηκώνουν

----------


## victz

> Αναβαθμίστηκα κι εγώ στα Χανιά σήμερα το πρωί εάν ενδιαφέρει κανέναν


Σε ποια περιοχη φιλε; Και με ποιο παροχεα;

----------


## turboirc

λογικα ολοι οι ISP θα κανουν το ιδιο σε λιγες μερες.

----------


## Sebu

@turboirc: Τι περιοχη εισαι στον Πειραια ακριβως??Για να δουμε απο πιο DSLAM ξεκινησαν και αν θα φτασουν σιγα σιγα και σε μας.

----------


## turboirc

Καλλίπολη/Πειραϊκή. Κέντρο φρεαττύδας.

----------


## essediss

> Αναβαθμίστηκα κι εγώ στα Χανιά σήμερα το πρωί εάν ενδιαφέρει κανέναν



φιλε μου και εγω απο χανια ειμαι.Μπορεις να μου πεις την περιοχη που εγινε η αναβαθμιση?

----------


## Drillgr

Ρε παιδια οταν λεμε προεχει η αθηνα, τι εννοουμε?Ενα συνεργειο ειναι που κανει τις αναβαθμισεις?Ενα τουλαχιστον dslam στη Θεσσαλονικη πλην της Θερμης δεν θα επρεπε να εχει ηδη αναβαθμιστει? Κοιμουνται εδω πανω τι να πω!

----------


## yiapap

> Θεσσαλονίκη δεν αναβαθμίστηκε κανένας ακόμα?


Αρκετοί, στη Θέρμη.   :Whistling:

----------


## ababapanos

> καλημερα!!
> νομιζω πως αναβαθμιστηκα!!!
> receive rate:2048 transmit rate:256
> ειμαι στη forthnet (adsl in a box 1024) dslam siemens 2 απο παλληνη..
> 
> Speed Test Results
> 
> Downstream 1,235.6 Kbps ( = 1.2 Mbps ) 
> Upstream 208.3 Kbps ( = 0.2 Mbps )
> ...


 
δεν ειναι λιγα τα 167κβ  για 2048 γραμμη?  

αν στα 1024  κατεβαζεις με περιπου 90-120  στα 2048 δεν θα επρεπεπε με 180-240 κβ ???

----------


## cypherth

μήπως κάποιος εκ των έσω ξέρει για κάποιο υποτυπώδες χρονοδιάγραμμα??? να ξέρουμε στο πολύ περίπου πότε θα αναβαθμιστούν κάποια "μεγάλα" και καλά κέντρα. πάντως τούμπα μέχρι στιγμής τίποτα ακόμα...

----------


## famous

Είδατε τι κάνει η Ευρωπαϊκή Ένωση. Αν δεν μας πιέζανε και δεν επέμεναν τα ίδια και χειρότερα θα είμασταν. Μπράβο στους ξένους που μας πιέζουν μπας και δούμε προκοπή.
Εξάλλου για την Δ' Προγραμματική Περίοδο ετοιμάζεται επιχειρησιακό πρόγραμμα "Ψηφιακή Σύγκλιση". Που θα "πατούσαν" οι επενδύσεις, σε 384 και 512?
Να 'ναι καλά η Ε.Ε. που πίεσε τον ΟΤΕ να προβεί σε αυτές τις κινήσεις (μη νομίζετε πως εκεί στο μέγαρο τους έπιασε η ελεημοσύνη  :Smile:  )

----------


## Manara

Περιοχή Ζωγράφου - Τηλ. Κέντρο Αμπελοκήπων (384/128 σύνδεση και συνδρομή)

Γύρισα από διακοπές, μόλις, και σκέφτηκα να κάνω κάποιες αναβαθμίσεις στα διάφορα λογισμικά και ξαφνικά Download στα 55 ΚΒ/sec από ftp (μας πιάσανε ...)  :Cool:  
Μπαίνω στο router και βλέπω ΑΝΑΒΑΘΜΙΣΗ στα 768/192.   :Smile:  

Πρώτες μετρήσεις (με το speedtester της Forthnet) όχι και πολύ ενθαρρυντικές   :Sorry:  

Upload Speed: 170 Kbit/sec
Download Speed: 453 Kbit/sec

Και δεν πρέπει να οφείλεται στον ISP (ύπαρξη κάποιου κόφτη) γιατί τα νούμερα είναι παράξενα (καλύτερα από 384/128 άλλα απέχουν από 768/192).
Μεγάλη βελτίωση εμφανίζει το σερφάρισμα.
VoIP και πακέτα δεν τα έχω μετρήσει ακόμα. Θα τεσταριστούν στο άμεσο μέλλον, έτσι για μια πρώτη εικόνα απόδοσης.

Για να δούμε ποιά θα είναι η συνολικότερη συμπεριφορά του δικτύου (ΟΤΕ και ISP) μετά τις αναβαθμίσεις.

----------


## emykey

Λοιποοοοον, έχουμε και λέμε :
περιοχή Βούλα, έχω Connx 384 αλλα ακόμα δεν έχει γίνει αναβάθμιση.

και έχω τις εξής απορίες αν γνωρίζει κανείς στα σίγουρα να μου απαντήσει.

1) στο φοιτητικό αν πάρω θα γίνει αναβάθμιση ?
2) εάν εγω κάνω την αίτηση σήμερα για Vivodi 2Mb/s, θα γίνει 4Mb/s(εννοείται δεν είναι φοιτητικό)

----------


## cynic

Πηρα το 134 πριν λιγο, αφου μου ρ8ε ο λογαριασμος στον οποιο περιμενα κοστος adsl γυρω στα 95ε (connex 1024 με 6μηνη δεσμευση=47.5ε το μηνα).Κοντεψα να παθω εγγεφαλικο γιατι βγηκε γυρω στα 160ε.Λογω εφαπαξ απο τι μου πε ο τυπος στο 134.Δε θα ξανασυμβει λεει.Ελεος.Τελος παντων ,ισως εχει ξανασυζητηθει αυτο.Μιας και πηρα ομως , τον ρωτησα και τι θα κανει η οτενετ μετα την αναβαθμηση και μου πε, οτι εφοσον ειστε πελατης του οτε θα αναβαθμιστει και η γραμμη και η προσβαση σας απο την οτενετ στα 2μβ.Αντε να δουμε...

----------


## golity

Μήπως θα έπρεπε σιγά σιγά μαζί με τις αναβαθμίσεις γραμμών του ΟΤΕ, να ξεκινήσουν και οι ISP να κάνουν αναβαθμίσεις στο εσωτερικό/εξωτερικό bandwith τους;....

μας βλέπω σε κανένα μήνα να σερνόμαστε όλοι σαν τα.... σκουλήκια  :Laughing:

----------


## Whiteyez

Εφιάλτης έχει γίνει, έβλεπα σήμερα στο όνειρο μου οτί αναβαθμίστηκα και γώ αλλά μόλις ξύπνησα το router έγραφε ακόμα 1024.. :ROFL:

----------


## Drillgr

> Εφιάλτης έχει γίνει, έβλεπα σήμερα στο όνειρο μου οτί αναβαθμίστηκα και γώ αλλά μόλις ξύπνησα το router έγραφε ακόμα 1024..


Ειπαμε μην παθεις και συγκοπη απο την αγωνια! :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## Whiteyez

Άσε άσε τραγική κατάσταση.  :Laughing:

----------


## No-Name

> Εφιάλτης έχει γίνει, έβλεπα σήμερα στο όνειρο μου οτί αναβαθμίστηκα και γώ αλλά μόλις ξύπνησα το router έγραφε ακόμα 1024..


Προσωπικά σήμερα ήταν από τα λίγα πρωινά που χτυπάει το ξυπνητήρι και πετάγομαι πάνω κατευθείαν, πήγα στο ρούτεράκι να δώ(από χθές είχα ήδη το web interface ανοιχτο)ακόμα 1024 και οι 2 γραμμες.  :Smile:

----------


## Geotzourmi

Πάντως πρώτες εντυπώσεις...Ο firefox πολλές φορές μου βγάζει σφάλμα και δεν φοτώνει τις σελίδες με την πρώτη...Το ίδιο και ο Opera...Και το κατεβαστήρι φτάνει με το ζόρι το 40-45...Λέτε να φταίνε οι ρυθμίσεις...αν και τα έφτιαξα...Μάλλον μπούκωσε ο οτε....

----------


## ANoiM

> Λοιποοοοον, έχουμε και λέμε :
> περιοχή Βούλα, έχω Connx 384 αλλα ακόμα δεν έχει γίνει αναβάθμιση.
> 
> και έχω τις εξής απορίες αν γνωρίζει κανείς στα σίγουρα να μου απαντήσει.
> 
> *1) στο φοιτητικό αν πάρω θα γίνει αναβάθμιση ?*
> 2) εάν εγω κάνω την αίτηση σήμερα για Vivodi 2Mb/s, θα γίνει 4Mb/s(εννοείται δεν είναι φοιτητικό)


Και εγω φοιτητικο εχω και αναβαθμιστηκα στα 768/192(otenet)

Το προβλημα ειναι οτι απο χθες που εγινε η αναβαθμιση κατεβαζω απο direct link(rapidshare,filefront κτλ.) με 17-30kb/s ενώ κατέβαζα με 41kb/s πριν  :Sad: 

Έχει κανείς παρατηρήσει κάτι τέτοιο??

----------


## antonis4

Dslam Ηλιουπολης κανεις? Εχει γινει αναβαθμιση?

----------


## Themos3

Τη Θεσσαλονικη την εχουν μονο για να βαζουν φωτιες....Αναβαθμιση λεει ο αλλος στη Ροδο...αλλος στα Χανια...και εδω κανεις...Α ΡΕ ΣΥΜΠΡΩΤΕΥΟΥΣΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑ

----------


## Manick

Συγνώμη αλλά για να είμαστε δίκαιοι, στη Χαλκιδική καίγονται, εμείς μόνο από τη ζέστη καιγόμαστε. Κάποια στιγμή θα δούμε διπλασιασμό, υπομονή θέλει  :Smile:

----------


## Drillgr

> Άσε άσε τραγική κατάσταση.


Καλα πηγα να ηρεμησω εσενα και τελικα εγω παλαβωσα οταν διαβασα οτι και εμεις οι σχεδον σιγουροι καμενοι με την προσφορα με τα 26 φραγκα η 1024 με οτενετ θα αναβαθμιστουμε!




> Τη Θεσσαλονικη την εχουν μονο για να βαζουν φωτιες....Αναβαθμιση λεει ο αλλος στη Ροδο...αλλος στα Χανια...και εδω κανεις...Α ΡΕ ΣΥΜΠΡΩΤΕΥΟΥΣΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑ


Κοιτα εδω πανω οι δικοι μας ειναι ακομα διακοπες η εχουν στειλει τα συνεργεια στο μετωπο της φωτιας! Σοβαρα τωρα παραξενο που κανενα dslam πλην Θερμης δεν εχει αναβαθμιστει ενω μεχρι και Ροδο οπως λες εγινε!

----------


## Teoulas

Το router:
Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]:	224 / 832

Το Speedtest της Forthnet:
running 10s outbound test (client to server) . . . . . 197.89Kb/s
running 10s inbound test (server to client) . . . . . . 413.78kb/s

Αυτά σε Siemens DSLAM στη Βέροια. Περιμένουμε λοιπόν τη Forthnet.  :Smile:

----------


## ghostnik

@antonis

Φίλε μου τι να πώ τα έχω χαμένα  :Confused:  
Πιλοτικό ήμασταν και δεν αναβαθμιστήκαμε ... 
Ξεκίνησε πανελλαδικά και πάλι δεν αναβαθμιζόμαστε ...

Ανησυχώ  :Razz:

----------


## tardin

Τωρα σε εμενα γιατι η νεα μου γραμμη ειναι 760/160 ??? μου φαγανε 32kbps οι koπριτες

----------


## gregorisvas

Ελα μωρε τα στρογγυλεψαν  :Razz:

----------


## kaligula

Τα έχω πάρει
ακούω για αναβάθμιση σε Πατήσια, Αμπελόκηπους, τώρα και Ζωγράφου
Παγκράτι και Κολωνάκι τίποτα ακόμα  :Evil:

----------


## Mosfet

Μη ζηλεύεις!  :Razz:

----------


## gregorisvas

Μα ρε παιδια ειπαμε...Ηρεμια...Τι να κανουν και αυτοι?Ανθρωποι ειναι..Να σας προλαβουν ολους σε 2 μερες??Ελεος πια..Περιμενετε και λιγο  :Wink:  Αν ειναι να αρχισω κι εγω...ΡΟΔΟ??ΦΤΑΣΑΤΕ ΡΟΔΟ ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΑΝΑΒΑΘΜΙΣΑΤΕ ΚΙΑΤΟ???ΣΤΗΝ ΚΡΕΜΑΛΑ!...Ειπαμε..Χαλαρα.

----------


## aklpts

> Τα έχω πάρει
> ακούω για αναβάθμιση σε Πατήσια, Αμπελόκηπους, τώρα και Ζωγράφου
> Παγκράτι και Κολωνάκι τίποτα ακόμα


Εμεις ομως εχουμε πλατεια  κολωνακιου που παει με 10000 μβιτ εδω και χρονια! :One thumb up:

----------


## Lazy Dog

> Τα έχω πάρει
> ακούω για αναβάθμιση σε Πατήσια, Αμπελόκηπους, τώρα και Ζωγράφου
> Παγκράτι και Κολωνάκι τίποτα ακόμα


...και Γαλάτσι  :Razz: 

Αλλά μην αγχώνεσαι, εδω και που έγινε αναβάθμιση πάλι με την ίδια ταχύτητα κατεβάζω  :Evil:

----------


## funnyboy

Εδω Πειραιας, Δραπετσωνα.Connex 384/128 6μηνη με speedtouch 536.
Υπαρχει κανεις απο Πειραια που να εχει αναβαθμιστει ηδη?
Πως μπορω να δω αν αναβαθμίστηκα?Κανενα καλο τεστ για να δω την ταχυτητα μου?

----------


## Valder

> Μα ρε παιδια ειπαμε...Ηρεμια...Τι να κανουν και αυτοι?Ανθρωποι ειναι..Να σας προλαβουν ολους σε 2 μερες??Ελεος πια..Περιμενετε και λιγο  Αν ειναι να αρχισω κι εγω...ΡΟΔΟ??ΦΤΑΣΑΤΕ ΡΟΔΟ ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΑΝΑΒΑΘΜΙΣΑΤΕ ΚΙΑΤΟ???ΣΤΗΝ ΚΡΕΜΑΛΑ!...Ειπαμε..Χαλαρα.



Βάζουν ακόμα ουζάκια και μεζεδάκια κατα τη μια το μεσημέρι στον ΟΤΕ Κιάτου; :ROFL:  

Άσε που εκεί ο υπεύθυνος για το Internet θέλει ενα γερό χεράκι ξύλο... :Twisted Evil:

----------


## gregorisvas

Συντοπιτη αστα...Σκεφτομαι να μετακομισω  :Razz:  Υπομονη κανω..Το πολυ πολυ να γραψω γραμμα στον Αι-Βασιλη οτι θελω αναβαθμιση για δωρο...τα χριστουγεννα... :S

----------


## Takis456

funnyboy διάβασε τα προηγούμενα posts. Εάν έχεις router θα το δεις στην πρώτη σελίδα στο web interface, ενώ εάν έχεις usb modem θα το δεις στο εικονίδιο της σύνδεσής σου. Για δοκιμή ταχύτητας υπάρχει το speedtest.forthnet.gr και το rapidshare.

----------


## agribilos

> Μα ρε παιδια ειπαμε...Ηρεμια...Τι να κανουν και αυτοι?Ανθρωποι ειναι..Να σας προλαβουν ολους σε 2 μερες??Ελεος πια..Περιμενετε και λιγο  Αν ειναι να αρχισω κι εγω...ΡΟΔΟ??ΦΤΑΣΑΤΕ ΡΟΔΟ ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΑΝΑΒΑΘΜΙΣΑΤΕ ΚΙΑΤΟ???ΣΤΗΝ ΚΡΕΜΑΛΑ!...Ειπαμε..Χαλαρα.


Ρόδος Rulzzzz  :Smile: 

Πάντως όσους φίλους μου ρώτησα δεν είχαν κανει σε κανεναν αναβάθμιση. Λέτε να εγινε κατα λάθος? Βέβαια οι φίλοι μου δεν ανήκουν στο ιδιο DSLAM με μένα. Ίσως να φταίει αυτό. Πάντως μιας και ο ΟΤΕ το πήρε θερμά το θέμα δεν πιστεύω να καθήστερίσει η αναβάθμηση και στις υπόλοιπες περιοχές.

----------


## MTS

Εγω παλι σηκωθηκα πρωι πρωι για το ματς με Αυστραλια (τους πη*****ε στο τελος  :Respekt: )
και.. ουπς, εγινε και δω η αναβαθμιση! (512->1024 DSLAM Γηροκομείο)

Τωρα αναμενουμε την tellas γιατι πηρα τηλεφωνο, και μου τα μασαγανε, δεν ξερανε ακομα τι θα κανουνε. Μεχρι και το απιστευτο ακουσα, οτι παιζει επειδη ειμαι μονο providing tellas να μην  κανουν αναβαθμιση... αμα ειχα και γραμμη απ'αυτους λεει...  :No no:  οτι να 'ναι  :Worthy:

----------


## antonis4

> @antonis
> 
> Φίλε μου τι να πώ τα έχω χαμένα  
> Πιλοτικό ήμασταν και δεν αναβαθμιστήκαμε ... 
> Ξεκίνησε πανελλαδικά και πάλι δεν αναβαθμιζόμαστε ...
> 
> Ανησυχώ


Tι να πω ρε φιλαρακι...και οχι μονο αυτο ...εδω και 10 μερες συγχρονιζω σε 960 οχι σε 1024 :Thumb down:

----------


## LuisRoyo

> Αναβαθμίστηκα κι εγώ στα Χανιά σήμερα το πρωί εάν ενδιαφέρει κανέναν



Ηράκλειο, κανείς ??? (DSLAM Αριάδνης)   :Sad:

----------


## Necro{Demon}

ρε παιδια και γω που είμαι συνδρομητής forthnet adsl in a box 1 1/2 χρόνο τ΄ρα θα διπλασιασθώ κανονικά έτσι??

----------


## Wasp667

1Mbit-->2Mbit από σήμερα το πρωί. Πειραιάς. :thumb_n_toes_up:

----------


## oekab1992

Αγαπητοί φίλοι καλημέρα. Είμαι στα Άνω Βριλήσσια (dslam Πεντέλης) και έχω το πακέτο ADSL In A Box της 01/06/2006 (συνδεδεμένος στα 512 για 1 χρόνο με 117 €). Έχω το μαμά Modem crypto που δίνει η Forthnet στο κουτί. Μόλις τώρα συνδέθηκε και προς έκπληξη μου... το modem συγχρόνισε στα 1024. Το εικονίδιο ACCESS RUNNER CONTROL PANEL με πληροφορεί οτι έχω συγχρονίσει στα 1024 / 256, αλλά ξέρετε ποιο ειναι το παράξενο και εδώ θέλω τα φώτα σας??

Όταν συνδέομαι στο internet με το ACCESS RUNNER DSL, τότε συνδέομαι και μου λέει οτι συνδέθηκα στο 1 mbit, πράγμα κουφό για δύο λόγους: (1) Η ίδια η Forthnet σε email που μου είχε στείλει μου ειπε πως θα με πάνε στα 768 και όχι 1024, (2) Παρότι λέει πως συνδέθηκε στα 1024, δεν έχω πραγματική ταχύτητα 1024 αλλά απλά λίγο πιο βελτιωμένο το 512, δηλαδή απο 55 kb/sec που κατεβαζα, τώρα κατεβάζω με 60-62. Λέω μέσα μου, μάλλον βλακείες γράφει οτι συνδέθηκα στα 1024, και κάνω τεστ στο adsltest.forthnet.gr με τα ακόλουθα αποτέλεσματα:

Checking for Middleboxes . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .  Done
running 10s outbound test (client to server) . . . . . 222.80Kb/s
running 10s inbound test (server to client) . . . . . . 533.00kb/s
Your PC is connected to a Cable/DSL modem

Αποτέλεσμα δηλαδή κουλό!!! Έχω όντως γραμμή 1024/256 απο ΟΤΕ, η Forthnet είπε θα με πάει σε 768/192, εμένα όμως γράφει οτι συνδέται σε 1024/256, μόνο που το πραγματικό download ειναι ενα "καλο" 512 και το upload 256/

ΤΙΣ ΠΤΑΙΕΙ?

----------


## lewton

> Αγαπητοί φίλοι καλημέρα. Είμαι στα Άνω Βριλήσσια (dslam Πεντέλης) και έχω το πακέτο ADSL In A Box της 01/06/2006 (συνδεδεμένος στα 512 για 1 χρόνο με 117 €). Έχω το μαμά Modem crypto που δίνει η Forthnet στο κουτί. Μόλις τώρα συνδέθηκε και προς έκπληξη μου... το modem συγχρόνισε στα 1024. Το εικονίδιο ACCESS RUNNER CONTROL PANEL με πληροφορεί οτι έχω συγχρονίσει στα 1024 / 256, αλλά ξέρετε ποιο ειναι το παράξενο και εδώ θέλω τα φώτα σας??
> 
> Όταν συνδέομαι στο internet με το ACCESS RUNNER DSL, τότε συνδέομαι και μου λέει οτι συνδέθηκα στο 1 mbit, πράγμα κουφό για δύο λόγους: (1) Η ίδια η Forthnet σε email που μου είχε στείλει μου ειπε πως θα με πάνε στα 768 και όχι 1024, (2) Παρότι λέει πως συνδέθηκε στα 1024, δεν έχω πραγματική ταχύτητα 1024 αλλά απλά λίγο πιο βελτιωμένο το 512, δηλαδή απο 55 kb/sec που κατεβαζα, τώρα κατεβάζω με 60-62. Λέω μέσα μου, μάλλον βλακείες γράφει οτι συνδέθηκα στα 1024, και κάνω τεστ στο adsltest.forthnet.gr με τα ακόλουθα αποτέλεσματα:
> 
> Checking for Middleboxes . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .  Done
> running 10s outbound test (client to server) . . . . . 222.80Kb/s
> running 10s inbound test (server to client) . . . . . . 533.00kb/s
> Your PC is connected to a Cable/DSL modem
> 
> ...


1. To mail δεν έλεγε ότι θα πάει *εσένα* στα 768, αλλά ενημέρωνε για τη νέα προσφορά στα 768.
2. Προφανώς έγινε η γραμμή σου 1024 αλλά η σύνδεση είναι ακόμα 512, οπότε το μόνο που έχεις κερδίσει μέχρι την ώρα είναι να έχεις καθαρή 512.

----------


## gregorisvas

Πηρε ενας φιλος μου το 1242 να ενημερωθει ποτε περιπου ειναι προγραμματισμενη η αναβαθμιση για την περιοχη του και την περιοχη μου και απο κει του ειπαν οτι υπαρχει ενημερωση μονο για τα Intracom dslams τα οποια θα αναβαθμιστουν πρωτα.Εσεις που εχετε αναβαθμιστει ειστε ολοι σε intracom?

----------


## Whiteyez

> Πηρε ενας φιλος μου το 1242 να ενημερωθει ποτε περιπου ειναι προγραμματισμενη η αναβαθμιση για την περιοχη του και την περιοχη μου και απο κει του ειπαν οτι υπαρχει ενημερωση μονο για τα Intracom dslams τα οποια θα αναβαθμιστουν πρωτα.Εσεις που εχετε αναβαθμιστει ειστε ολοι σε intracom?


Εγώ δεν ξέρω κάν σε τί είμαι..πως θα το δώ?  :Thinking: 


Εγώ αν σας κόψω το νερό να δούμε τι θα κάνετε  :ROFL:   :ROFL:

----------


## gregorisvas

Καπου εδω μεσα υπαρχει ενα pdf νομιζω με ολα τα dslam.Ψαξε και ισως εχεις τυχη  :Very Happy: 
Βασικα ειχαν ημερομηνιες μονο για Intracom.Μας ειπε οτι θα αναβαθμιστουν πρωτα αυτα αλλα θυμαμαι απο εδω μεσα καποιοι που αναβαθμιστικαν σε alcatel και siemens.Θυμαμαι λαθος?  :Sad:

----------


## allergic

μενω στην Χαριλαου στην Θεσσαλονικη, εχω 384/128 απο ΗοL/diodos και ακομα καμια αναβαθμιση..αντε να δουμε..


υ.γ. ειναι το πρωτο μου post, καλως σας βρηκα!!

----------


## Whiteyez

> μηπως ξερει κανενας ποτε μπαινει το patch 1.12 στο wow?


Το γλυκοκοιτάς το ban αποτι φαίνεται.. :One thumb up: 





> μενω στην Χαριλαου στην Θεσσαλονικη, εχω 384/128 απο ΗοL/diodos και ακομα καμια αναβαθμιση..αντε να δουμε..
> 
> 
> υ.γ. ειναι το πρωτο μου post, καλως σας βρηκα!!


Καλώς ήρθες allergic, και εσύ στην αναμονή... :Sad:

----------


## geobest99

> Καπου εδω μεσα υπαρχει ενα pdf νομιζω με ολα τα dslam.Ψαξε και ισως εχεις τυχη 
> Βασικα ειχαν ημερομηνιες μονο για Intracom.Μας ειπε οτι θα αναβαθμιστουν πρωτα αυτα αλλα θυμαμαι απο εδω μεσα καποιοι που αναβαθμιστικαν σε alcatel και siemens.Θυμαμαι λαθος?


Βασικά μεχρι πριν καποιες ώρες διαβάζαμε μόνο για Intracom και Alcatel αλλά σιγα σιγά βλέπω και χρήστες που έχουν SIEMENS να αναφέρουν ότι αναβαθμίστικαν , οπότε αυτό ειναι καλό σημάδι .

Υπομονή νομίζω χρειάζεται και σιγά σιγά όλοι θα πάρουμε , το θέμα ειναι από εκει και πέρα πως θα συμπεριφερθει , αν ειναι να λέμε οτι εχουμε 2048 και να πηγαίνει σαν 1024 να το βράσω , για το λογό αυτό ας περιμένουμε να αναβαθμιστούμε απο τον οτε και μετα απο τους providers και μετα θα έχουμε πολλά περισότερα να πούμε πιστεύω.

Πάντος αν θέλετε τη γνώμη μου ΟΤΕΝΕΤ και FORTHNET θα αντέξουν να διπλασιάσουν το Providing για τους αλλου διατηρώ πολλές αμφιβολίες και δεν ξέρω τι τερτοίποια θα κάνουν για να ξεγελάσουν τους χρήστες.

Φιλικα
Γιώργος

----------


## oekab1992

> 1. To mail δεν έλεγε ότι θα πάει *εσένα* στα 768, αλλά ενημέρωνε για τη νέα προσφορά στα 768.
> 2. Προφανώς έγινε η γραμμή σου 1024 αλλά η σύνδεση είναι ακόμα 512, οπότε το μόνο που έχεις κερδίσει μέχρι την ώρα είναι να έχεις καθαρή 512.


Έλα φίλε μου. To email ήταν σαφέστατο, με ενημέρωνε σαν κάτοχο του adsl in a box στα 512 της προσφοράς 01-06-06 οτι η συνδρομή μου θα γίνει 768. Στο παραθέτω...

_Αναβάθμιση ταχύτητας για τους συνδρομητές FORTHnet ADSL !




Αγαπητοί Συνδρομητές,

Η FORTHnet πάντα πιστή στην υπόσχεση της να παρέχει συνεχώς ποιοτικότερες ευρυζωνικές υπηρεσίες και με το μεγαλύτερο όφελος για όλους εσάς τους συνδρομητές μας, σας ενημερώνει ότι άμεσα με την ολοκλήρωση της αναβάθμισης ταχύτητας σε όλους τους τύπους πρόσβασης ADSL από την πλευρά του ΟΤΕ, θα προχωρήσει σε αύξηση της ταχύτητας της FORTHnet ADSL 1Bill συνδρομής σας, χωρίς επιπλέον κόστος για εσάς.


  Τι σημαίνει αυτό πρακτικά για εσάς;

Αυτό σημαίνει ότι όλοι εσείς που αποκτήσατε "ADSL in a Box" και "ADSL in a Box Plus" την 1/6/06 και επωφεληθήκατε από την εκπληκτική προσφορά «ADSL in a box στα 512Κ μόνο από 117€ για 12 μήνες όλα πληρωμένα!», θα κερδίσετε ακόμα περισσότερο καθώς θα δείτε την ταχύτητα της σύνδεσή σας να αυξάνεται στα 768Κ, χωρίς καμία επιπλέον χρέωση. 
H FORTHnet διατηρεί ένα από τα μεγαλύτερα και ταχύτερα τηλεπικοινωνιακά δίκτυα της χώρας και συνεχίζει να επενδύει σε ιδιόκτητες υποδομές, εξοπλισμό τελευταίας τεχνολογίας και υπηρεσίες, με στόχο να σας παρέχει ταχύτερες και ποιοτικότερες συνδέσεις ADSL. 

Η χωρητικότητα διασύνδεσής της εταιρείας με το διεθνές Internet θα ξεπεράσει τα 3 Gbps μέσα στον Αύγουστο, ενώ υπάρχει ήδη συγκεκριμένο πλάνο για περαιτέρω αναβαθμίσεις με στόχο μέσα στους επόμενους μήνες να ξεπεράσει τα 4 Gbps ! 


  Καλές Διακοπές!_

Δεν ειναι περίεργο που συνδέται στα 1024? Έπρεπε να συνδέεται στα 512/128 ακόμα, αλλά αυτό παρότι γράφει 1024/256 ειναι στην ουσία 512/256. Την αναβάθμιση στο upload πως την εξηγείς?

----------


## Doxaios

Τίποτα ακόμη εδώ.

----------


## lewton

> Έλα φίλε μου. To email ήταν σαφέστατο, με ενημέρωνε σαν κάτοχο του adsl in a box στα 512 της προσφοράς 01-06-06 οτι η συνδρομή μου θα γίνει 768. Στο παραθέτω...
> 
> _Αναβάθμιση ταχύτητας για τους συνδρομητές FORTHnet ADSL !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Αγαπητοί Συνδρομητές,
> 
> ...


Συγνώμη, νόμιζα ότι αναφερόσουν στο ενημερωτικό e-mail για τη νέα προσφορά.
Από ότι φαίνεται θα αναβαθμιστείς και εσύ αλλά όχι στα 1024...

----------


## geo7

παιδια εγω αντι να χαρω με την αναβαθμιση εχω αρχισει και αγχωνομαι... :Thinking:  
με 512 κατεβαζα με 47-50 σταθερα και τωρα με 1024 κατεβαζω απο 7-32 !!! :Sad:  
Ιδου και το τεστ που εκανα για του λογου το αληθες...

click START to re-test
Checking for Middleboxes . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .  Done
running 10s outbound test (client to server) . . . . . 203.66Kb/s
running 10s inbound test (server to client) . . . . . . 322.64kb/s
Your PC is connected to a Cable/DSL modem

 :Crying:   :Crying:

----------


## alexis7

Παιδιά καλησπέρα, 
Η ερώτηση απευθύνεται μόνο σε όσους έχουν conn-x και έχουν ήδη αναβαθμιστεί.
Αναβαθμίζεται ταυτόχρονα και η σύνδεση της Otenet ή μόνο η γραμμή;

----------


## yiapap

*Επειδή επιμένετε, διαγράφηκαν όλα τα άσχετα και προκλητικά μηνύματα.*

----------


## lewton

> παιδια εγω αντι να χαρω με την αναβαθμιση εχω αρχισει και αγχωνομαι... 
> με 512 κατεβαζα με 47-50 σταθερα και τωρα με 1024 κατεβαζω απο 7-32 !!! 
> Ιδου και το τεστ που εκανα για του λογου το αληθες...
> 
> click START to re-test
> Checking for Middleboxes . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .  Done
> running 10s outbound test (client to server) . . . . . 203.66Kb/s
> running 10s inbound test (server to client) . . . . . . 322.64kb/s
> Your PC is connected to a Cable/DSL modem


Υπομονή, κάποιος τεχνικός του ΟΤΕ θα στο φτιάξει κάποια στιγμή.

----------


## πονοκεφαλος

γιατι ενω εγινε αναβαθμιση μονο στη γραμμη και οχι απο τον provider εγω κατεβαζω με 202kb/sec???

(ειπαμε, παλληνη, siemens2, απο 1024/256 σε 2048/256 με forthnet adsl in a box)

----------


## gregorisvas

Αρα δεν περιοριζεται μονο σε Intracom.Απλα δεν ειχαν ημερομηνιες για τα υπολοιπα  :Smile:  Καλο αυτο.Συνεχιζουμε οπουε στην αναμονη :Smile:

----------


## geo7

> Υπομονή, κάποιος τεχνικός του ΟΤΕ θα στο φτιάξει κάποια στιγμή.


Το ελπιζω, γιατι μου φαινεται τελειως παραλογο να εχει διπλασιαστει η γραμμη και εγω να πιανω στην καλυτερη τη μιση ταχυτητα που ειχα πριν... :Evil:

----------


## beyonder

*Παγκρατι* εδω. Πρωι πρωι εγινε αναβαθμιση σε 768.
Κατεβαζω σταθερα 85Κ.

ΟΤΕ γραμμη - Οτενετ providing.

----------


## eon.s60@

Υπάρχει περίπτωση να μάθουμε κάποια λίστα με τις περιοχές που θα ανανεωθούνε με την σειρά που θα γίνει αυτή?

----------


## golity

> Εγώ δεν ξέρω κάν σε τί είμαι..πως θα το δώ?


Μισό...

στο προφίλ σου αφού γράφεις DSLAM: ΤΟΥΜΠΑΣ - INTRACOM IBAS-2 - PSTN, πως γίνεται να μην ξέρεις;  :Thinking:

----------


## Whiteyez

> Μισό...
> 
> στο προφίλ σου αφού γράφεις DSLAM: ΤΟΥΜΠΑΣ - INTRACOM IBAS-2 - PSTN, πως γίνεται να μην ξέρεις;



Πρίν λίγο το έψαξα και το έβαλα, αλλά και πάλι δεν είμαι σίγουρος αν είμαι σαυτό..

----------


## chatasos

> γιατι ενω εγινε αναβαθμιση μονο στη γραμμη και οχι απο τον provider εγω κατεβαζω με 202kb/sec???
> 
> (ειπαμε, παλληνη, siemens2, απο 1024/256 σε 2048/256 με forthnet adsl in a box)


Γιατί κάποιοι providers έχουν ήδη αναβαθμίσει κάποιες (ή όλες τις) υπηρεσίες τους...

----------


## qrious

ok τώρα μίλησα με teledome μου είπαν ότι τις επόμενες μέρες θα κάνουν διπλασιασμό

----------


## stavpal

εδώ ακόμα τίποτα (Πεντέλη)

----------


## snott

εγώ πάντως που μένω πετράλωνα (dslam κεραμεικού) είμαι κανονικά στα 384, ενώ ο κολλητός μου που μένει απέναντί μου είναι στα 768. λέτε να με ξέχασαν;

----------


## ababapanos

Απο Αιγαλεω κανεις για να μας πει τι γινεται ε?

----------


## nikos_cheng

Πάντως παιδιά δεν ξέρω αν συμφωνείτε αλλά ο ΟΤΕ με αυτή του την κίνηση θα φέρει μεγάλη αναστάτωση. Από την μία ουσιαστικά εξισώνει τις λίγο ακριβότερες τιμές του με τον ανταγωνισμό, από την άλλη αναγκάζει του isps να προβούν σε επενδύσεις αν θέλουν να ανταπεξέλθουν και δεν θέλουν να βρεθούν στο τέλος οι μεγάλοι χαμένοι. Λυπάμαι πραγματικά που έχω vivodi γιατί έχει γίνει  πιο αργή και απο pstn γραμμή χωρίου στις αντιδράσεις τις. Μόλις τελειώσει το προπληρωμένο δεν θα σκεφτώ αλλά για μένα προσωπικά το llu ήταν σκέτη απογοήτευση.
Ελπίζω πάντως στο όλο πανιγύρι να βγούμε εμείς κερδισμένοι και να δούμε και καμία μείωση τιμών στα τιμολόγια πέρα απο τις αυξήσεις στις ταχύτητες.

----------


## akass

Αθήνα, περιοχή Ελληνορώσων: *DONE!!! *

----------


## ReaperX

Ξέρετε τίποτα για Καισαριανή;
Αν κάποιος ξέρει και τι dslam έχουμε εκεί,θα του είμαι ευγνώμον!

----------


## Darkwolf

Γνωριζει τιποτα κανεις για τις αναβαθμισεις στην τουμπα?
Εγω μενω αν.τουμπα και ακομα τιποτα,σταθερα στα 512/128
Με την αναβαθμιση θα εχω 1024/256???
Υπαρχει περιπτωση να αναβαθμιστει η γραμμη απο ΟΤΕ και να μην αλλαξει κατι απο ΟΤΕΝΕΤ???
Δηλ. ενω θα εχω 1024/256 απο ΟΤΕ,ειναι δυνατο οι ταχυτητες να μην ξεπερνουν τα 512/128 που εχω και τωρα???

----------


## Hetfield

Εγω ειμαι σε απογνωση. Εχω Vivodi ΔΙΟΔΟΣ και τους πηρα ενα τηλεφωνο και μου ειπαν οτι δεν θα αναβαθμιστω.  :Crying:  Η ειρωνεια της υποθεσης, ειναι οτι κατεβαζω με 20-30kb/s με 512 απο το ftp.ntua.gr ...

----------


## touloumpas

Στη Βεροια έγινε σημερα η αναβάθμηση. Από 364/128 σε 768/192, αισθητή διαφορα στο browsing και ταχύτητα κατεβάσματος από Nvidia με 80 kbytes.

----------


## Doxaios

Τα dslam που έχει βγεί το πρόγραμμα πότε θα αναβαθμιστούν ποιά είναι?

----------


## Takis456

Απότι είπε ένας τεχνικός του οτέ (αν θυμάμαι καλά) πριν λίγο ότι οι περιοχές επιλέγονται τυχαία. (αν κ νομίζω ότι του το έσβησαν το ποστ του)

----------


## yiapap

> Απότι είπε ένας τεχνικός του οτέ (αν θυμάμαι καλά) πριν λίγο ότι οι περιοχές επιλέγονται τυχαία. (αν κ νομίζω ότι του το έσβησαν το ποστ του)


Ίσως γιατί έκανε πλάκα... και γιατί δεν είναι τεχνικός του ΟΤΕ   :Whistling:  
Πιστεύω πάντως ότι η θεωρία του Random συμβαδίζει με τη γενικότερη στρατηγική του ΟΤΕ   :Twisted Evil:

----------


## gregorisvas

Δεν ηταν τεχνικος απ'οσο καταλαβα..Πλακα εκανε..  :Smile: 
edit:yiapap με προλαβες..Μην ξανασυμβει..  :ROFL:

----------


## ababapanos

Απο Αιγαλεω κανεις για να μας πει τι γινεται ε?

----------


## Doxaios

Επειδή κάποιοι μιλήσανε οτι δεν ήταν στο πρόγραμμα τα δικά μας dslam κτλ.Οπότε κάπου είδανε λίστα...

----------


## sunandsky

Παιδιά εγώ μένω αμπελόκηπους, (τηλ. 644ΧΧΧΧ σύμφωνα με αυτό το παλιό pdf DSLAM ΦΑΣΜΑ 13-06-05 είμαι σε INTRACOM (ΑΤΤΙΚΗΣ Β' ΑΘΗΝΑΣ ΑΛΕΞΑΝΔΡΑ ΚΩΛΕΤΗ 1)
Το web interface του router μου γράφει ote_bras_kol3. (κωλέτη 3 δηλαδή?)
Τι στο καλό παίζει τελικά;Πού ανήκω??? (υπαρξιακά ερωτήματα!!!  :Whistle:  να πάρω το 1242? ή θα σπαστώ άδικα γιατί δεν πρόκειται να μου πουν???)

----------


## Takis_Kal

Τι να την κανουμε την αναβαθμιση αφου οι χιλιαρες που εχουμε σερνονται .

----------


## yiapap

> Παιδιά εγώ μένω αμπελόκηπους, (τηλ. 644ΧΧΧΧ σύμφωνα με αυτό το παλιό pdf DSLAM ΦΑΣΜΑ 13-06-05 είμαι σε INTRACOM (ΑΤΤΙΚΗΣ Β' ΑΘΗΝΑΣ ΑΛΕΞΑΝΔΡΑ ΚΩΛΕΤΗ 1)
> Το web interface του router μου γράφει ote_bras_kol3. (κωλέτη 3 δηλαδή?)
> Τι στο καλό παίζει τελικά;Πού ανήκω??? (υπαρξιακά ερωτήματα!!!  να πάρω το 1242? ή θα σπαστώ άδικα γιατί δεν πρόκειται να μου πουν???)


Η σειρά είναι:
Router->DSLAM->BRAS
"Ανήκεις" στο DSLAM  :Wink: 




> Τι να την κανουμε την αναβαθμιση αφου οι χιλιαρες που εχουμε σερνονται .


Άλλο να σέρνεσαι με 80 κι άλλο να σέρνεσαι με 160  :Wink:

----------


## geo7

> Άλλο να σέρνεσαι με 80 κι άλλο να σέρνεσαι με 160...


εδω εχεις ενα ποντο...να μην πω δυο... :Thinking:

----------


## tolis_r01

Εχω ΟΤΕ / ΟΤΕΝΕΤ στα 384/128 εδω και κανα τριμηνο και συνδέομαι απο περιοχη Λεωφ.Αλεξάνδρας.
 Εχθες το πρωι μπήκα με 786,4 kbps και νομιζα οτι το modem τρελάθηκε.
 Η διαφορα ειναι αισθητα προς το καλύτερο και στο ανοιγμα των σελιδων και στο downloading,
 πριν κατεβαζα με 35-40 kbps και τωρα κατεβαζει οχι λιγοτερο απο 50 ενω ειδα και ταχυτητες
 ως 70,72. Σιγουρα δεν διπλασιαστηκε αλλα σαφως εχει βελτιωθει. Καλο θα ηταν και οσοι εχουν
 αναβαθμιστει να μας πουνε διαφορες του πριν με το μετα.

 click START to re-test
 Checking for Middleboxes . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .  Done
 running 10s outbound test (client to server) . . . . . 171.07Kb/s
 running 10s inbound test (server to client) . . . . . . 625.04kb/s
 Your PC is connected to a Cable/DSL modem
 Information: Other network traffic is congesting the link

----------


## emykey

> Εδω Πειραιας, Δραπετσωνα.Connex 384/128 6μηνη με speedtouch 536.
> Υπαρχει κανεις απο Πειραια που να εχει αναβαθμιστει ηδη?
> Πως μπορω να δω αν αναβαθμίστηκα?Κανενα καλο τεστ για να δω την ταχυτητα μου?


 
εφόσων έχεις οτε και το speedtouch, πήγαινες δες εδω : http://10.0.0.138/index.htm

----------


## aklpts

Μπορουμε στο router να δουμε το dslam μας?

----------


## Doxaios

Από το δικό μου όχι πάντως.

----------


## homer_k

> Γνωριζει τιποτα κανεις για τις αναβαθμισεις στην τουμπα?
> Εγω μενω αν.τουμπα και ακομα τιποτα,σταθερα στα 512/128
> Με την αναβαθμιση θα εχω 1024/256???
> Υπαρχει περιπτωση να αναβαθμιστει η γραμμη απο ΟΤΕ και να μην αλλαξει κατι απο ΟΤΕΝΕΤ???
> Δηλ. ενω θα εχω 1024/256 απο ΟΤΕ,ειναι δυνατο οι ταχυτητες να μην ξεπερνουν τα 512/128 που εχω και τωρα???


Βρε παιδιά, πριν ρωτήσετε κάτι διβάστε όλο το thread. Είπαμε οτι OTEνετ και Forthnet έχουν ανακοινώσει ήδη οτι θα κάνουν διπλασιασμό ταχυτήτων. Ναι, θα έχεις 1024/256.

Ας μη γεμίζουμε το thread με τις ίδιες ερωτήσεις όλη την ώρα. Περιμέναμε τόσο καιρό για να πνιχτούμε στις 2 μέρες; Όλοι θα αναβαθμιστούν. Υπομονή!

----------


## Sovjohn

Quoting από άλλο μου ποστ:

"Σήμερα διαπίστωσα ότι η γραμμή μου (DSL Cube 3 months που έβαλα γιατί την θέλω μόνο μέχρι τον Οκτώβριο) αναβαθμίστηκε / συγχρονίζει κτλ κανονικά στον ΟΤΕ στα 1024 / 256.

Η Vivodi όμως απ' ότι φαίνεται με έχει βάλει σε κάποιο "κόφτη" γιατί μένει στα 512 / 128..."

Δεν έχω ιδέα αν είμαι όντως στο DSLAM  που έχω βάλει στο προφίλ, ή σε ποιον BBRAS βρίσκομαι...Αλλά κρίμα  :Sad:

----------


## odd

> Μόλις, μα ΜΟΛΙΣ τσέκαρα το Jetspeed (έλειπα και δεν το σκέφτηκα ) και εδώ Κουκάκι, η πόρτα μου αναβαθμίστηκε στα 768/192 !


BlindG είσαι κέντρο Ακρόπολης έτσι; Ποια είναι τα τρία πρώτα νούμερα του τηλεφώνου σου;

----------


## mgv

Oι αναβαθμισμένοι με το ΔΙΟΔΟΣ σε όλους τους παρόχους πως πάνε
βλέπω μηνύματα πως υποβαθμίζεται αισθητά η ταχύτητα
Γιατί κάτι μου μυρίζει πως την κάνανε την μπιπία τους εκεί

----------


## dipa57

Εδώ Νέα Κηφισιά.
Το Speedtouch μου δείχνει 256 / 2.048  :One thumb up: 
Κανείς άλλος;

----------


## oekab1992

> εδώ ακόμα τίποτα (Πεντέλη)


Τίποτα ακόμα στην Πεντέλη? Εγώ ειμαι Ανω Βριλήσσια και σήμερα το πρωί με έκαναν απο 512, 1024. Ειμαστε στο ίδιο dslam Νέας Πεντέλης. Βέβαια φιλαράκι μου που μένει 150 μέτρα απο μένα ακόμα να διπλασιαστεί. Πραγματικά πως το κάνουνε εκει στον ΟΤΕ? Αμπεμπαμπλόμ παίζουν για την επιλογή?

----------


## Anarki

> Σε ποια περιοχη φιλε; Και με ποιο παροχεα;





> φιλε μου και εγω απο χανια ειμαι.Μπορεις να μου πεις την περιοχη που εγινε η αναβαθμιση?


Στο DSLAM Τζανακάκη ανήκω. Άνω Κουμ Καπί είναι το σπίτι μου, 2821041xxx το τηλέφωνο  :Wink:  .
Αυτή τη στιγμή σέρνεται το download μου για κάποιο λόγο, αλλά έχω 256 upload. Με Forthnet.

----------


## Viper

> Τίποτα ακόμα στην Πεντέλη? Εγώ ειμαι Ανω Βριλήσσια και σήμερα το πρωί με έκαναν απο 512, 1024. Ειμαστε στο ίδιο dslam Νέας Πεντέλης. Βέβαια φιλαράκι μου που μένει 150 μέτρα απο μένα ακόμα να διπλασιαστεί. Πραγματικά πως το κάνουνε εκει στον ΟΤΕ? Αμπεμπαμπλόμ παίζουν για την επιλογή?



Στα Βριλησσια τιποτα ακομα :Thinking:

----------


## emykey

Ενημερωρικά, πήρα τηλέφωνο στον ΟΤΕ και μου είπε ότι για περιοχή Βούλας, Γλυφάδας οι αναβαθμίσεις ΘΑ γίνουν κάποια στιγμή στον Σεπτέμβριο...να δούμε πόσο θα αργήσει το ΚΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΠΟΙΑ στιγμη.

απορία, αν πάρει κανείς φοιτητικό 512 με ΗΟL, θα γίνει 1024?

----------


## gregorisvas

Φιλε στο 1242 πηρες ή καπου αλλου?

----------


## ababapanos

Απο Αιγαλεω κανεις για να μας πει τι γινεται ε?

----------


## Lefh

Νομίζω ότι ο ΟΤΕ μας εξέπληξε ευχάριστα....

Άρχισε πριν τον φθινόπωρο την αναβάθμιση και με τους ρυθμούς που γίνεται η αναβάθμιση, μάλλον μέσα σε 2-3 βδομάδες θα ολοκληρωθεί στο μεγαλύτερο μέρος της χώρας.....

Έκείνο που βλέπω από τις αντιδράσεις του κόσμου, είναι οτι ο Έλληνας είναι με διαφορά ο καλύτερος στο να διαμαρτύρεται και να φωνάζει.... (Παίρνω αφορμή από τους κατοίκους στην Χαλικιδική που ο καθένας απαιτεί να έχει ένα πυροσβεστικό όχημα στο σπίτι του):

Μας κάνουν δωρεάν αναβάθμιση της DSL, μας την κάνουν 1 μήνα πριν το αναμενόμενο, και πάλι κάποιοι γκρινιάζουν και φωνάζουν γιατί δεν έγινε στην περιοχή τους η αναβάθμιση... ακόμα...

Μερικοί συμπολίτες μου, αρχίσαν πάλι τα Αθηνοκεντρικά σενάρια αδικίας της πόλης μας.... :Thumb down:

----------


## emykey

> Φιλε στο 1242 πηρες ή καπου αλλου?


δεν θυμόμουν το νούμερο και πήρα 134, αλλά μετά με σύνδεσαν στο κατάλληλο τμήμα. μπορώ να πω οτι απογοητεύτικα που δεν θα γίνει απο τώρα και σε μας εδω .

----------


## ababapanos

μια απορια εχω, η γραμμη μου εχει αναβαθμιστει ιδη σε 2048/256  ,  ομως δεν ανανεωσα  την συνδεση απο φορθνετ που ειχα 3+3 μηνες δωρο.  αν παρω τωρα ξανα το πακετο 1024/256 απο φορθνετ 3+3μηνες δωρο μονο συνδεση , θα μου διπλασιαστει? η θα επρεπε να το ειχα κανει  πριν γινει ο διπλασιασμος της ταχυτητας?

----------


## roiy1

> Εδώ Νέα Κηφισιά.
> Το Speedtouch μου δείχνει 256 / 2.048 
> Κανείς άλλος;


 Νέα Κηφισιά κι εγώ φίλε μου. Τα ίδια με σένα. Αλλά με "κόβει" η Τελλάς - προς το παρόν - και είναι σα να μην υπάρχει διαφορά με το 1Mbps.

----------


## sthomas111

Σήμερα το μεσημέρι είδα ότι η γραμμή μου   512/128  έγινε 1024/256 .
Το σπουδαίο είναι οτι η Altec πρέπει να αναβάθμισε τη συνδρομή και έτσι κατεβάζω με 100ΚΒps απο διάφορους servers  .
Κέντρο Ψυχικού, DSLAM μάλλον Intracom

----------


## leondim77

> Εδώ Νέα Κηφισιά.
> Το Speedtouch μου δείχνει 256 / 2.048 
> Κανείς άλλος;


 :Thumb down:  :Thumb down: 
Και εγώ που είμαι στο ίδιο DSLAM γιατί δεν αναβαθμίστηκα?????

----------


## alexis7

Κανένας από Χαλάνδρι που να έχει αναβαθμιστεί υπάρχει;

----------


## tolis_r01

Απ' οτι ειδα και απο προηγουμενα POSTS υπαρχουν περιπτωσεις γειτονων (διπλανες 
πολυκατοικιες) αλλοι να εχουν αναβαθμιστει και αλλοι οχι. Αν περιμενετε να βγαλετε ακρη 
απο την εξυπηρετηση πελατων μαλλον θα μπερδευτειτε χειροτερα. Οποτε υπομονη...

----------


## dipa57

Στον πρώτο όροφο, στην γραμμή 2108070χχχ PSDN έγινε η αναβάθμιση.
Στο ισόγειο, στην γραμμή 2108077χχχ ISDN δεν έχει γίνει ακόμη.

----------


## al0000

DSLAM Τερψιθέας, ακόμα 1024

----------


## Kapnos

> μενω στην Χαριλαου στην Θεσσαλονικη, εχω 384/128 απο ΗοL/diodos και ακομα καμια αναβαθμιση..αντε να δουμε..
> 
> 
> υ.γ. ειναι το πρωτο μου post, καλως σας βρηκα!!


Γεια σου allergic και γω έχω HOL Diodos 384/128 στον Βόλο αλλά εδώ ούτε ο ΟΤΕ δεν έχει αναβαθμίσει τις γραμμές ακόμα...Είναι νωρίς..Κανένα νέο απο HOL αν όντως θα διπλασιάσει τις ταχύτητες?Έστειλα mail αλλά δεν έχουν απαντήσει ακόμα...

----------


## ARISTIDIS

μετα απο επικοινωνια τοσο με το 134 οσο και με τη τελας 2 φορες πριν απο λιγο τα πραγματα εν συντομια εχουν ως εξης:
η τελας περιμενει ενημερωση απο τον οτε αλλα οχι για την καθε γραμμη ξεχωριστα ουτε καν για το καθε dslam αλλα για ολοκληρες περιοχες!!!(π.χ. Αθηνα) και ο οτε θα τους ενημερωσει οπως ολους μας.δηλαδη με δελτιο τυπου!
και για να το κανω ακομα πιο ξεκαθαρο εγω που ειμαι στο dslam φρεατυδας στον πειραια και μου εχει γινει η αναβαθμιση θα πρεπει να περιμενω ποτα θα βγαλει δελτιο τυπου ο οτε που θα λεει πωσ ολοκληρωσε την αναβαθμιση σε ολοκληρη την περιοχη του Πειραια! και μετα η τελλας θα ξεκινησει την διαδικασια αναβαθμισης της συνδεσης μου!

με τισ υγείες μας!!!!

Υ.Γ. αν και μου μαυρισε την καρδια ο τηλεφωνητης της τελλας ήταν ευγενέστατος και κατατοπιστικότατος!

----------


## emykey

> ...Είναι νωρίς..Κανένα νέο απο HOL αν όντως θα διπλασιάσει τις ταχύτητες?Έστειλα mail αλλά δεν έχουν απαντήσει ακόμα...


έτυχα να πάρς πριν τηλέφωνο να μάθω για διάφορα πακέτα, και ρώτησα και γι'αυτο, και μου είπαν οτι θα γίνουν

----------


## giwrgosth

Από χτες που ξεκίνησε η αναβάθμιση έχω διαβάσει εδώ περίπου τα 100 μηνύματα που κράζουν τον ΟΤΕ που δεν τους αναβάθμισε ακόμη!
Ρε παιδιά ήμαρτον, δεν υποστηρίζω τον ΟΤΕ, αλλά μέσα σε μια μέρα θέλετε όλοι αναβάθμιση? Το χρονοδιάγραμμα του ΟΤΕ λέει ότι μέχρι τέλος Οκτωβρίου όλα τα κέντρα θα αναβαθμιστούν. Περιμένουμε 2 χρόνια να έχουμε κάπως προσιτό ADSL, δε χάθηκε ο κόσμος για ένα-δύο μήνες ακόμη! Κάντε λίγη υπομονή, τον φάγαμε τον γάιδαρο! :One thumb up:

----------


## Doxaios

Και τί γαιδαρος!Μπαμπάτσικος!! :ROFL:

----------


## lackyard

Ξέρει κανείς αν έχει γίνει η αναβάθμιση στην περιοχή του Κολωνού!!!!

----------


## chris40

καλησπερα....

εγω ειμαι απο τους ατυχους.....σημερα που μιλησα με ΟΤΕ θεσσαλονικης μου ειπανε οτι επειδη ειμαι σε dislam Alcatel ειναι αγνωστο ποτε θα γινει ο διπλασιασμος της ταχυτητας...ενω οσοι ειναι σε dislam intracom kai siemens απο 28.8 μεχρι 5.9 θα ειναι ετοιμοι.....


αυτο θα πει γκαντεμια....

φιλικα chris 40   :Worthy:

----------


## gregorisvas

Τι ειπες τωρα..Τι ειπες τωρα  :Sad:   :Sad:  Πωπωωωω..Αντε καλος Νοεμβρης  :Sad:

----------


## Lord_British

2048/256 και εδω.

DSLAM INTRACOM

ADSL OVER ISDN

Περιοχη Γηροκομειο

----------


## pan.nl

Άρχισαν και επίσημα τις αναβαθμίσεις από τον ΟΤΕ και είσαι από τους πρώτους, αν και το thread αυτό το άνοιξες σε λάθος τομέα του forum  :Wink:  

Φιλικά

----------


## victz

1024/256 και εδω. Χανια.  :Smile:

----------


## kewl

Κανένας αναβαθμισμένος απο Dslam siemens Θερίσσου/Ηράκλειο κρήτης?

----------


## Geotzourmi

@chrisyah : Το τηλ. μου είναι 210646ΧΧΧΧ....

----------


## essediss

> 1024/256 και εδω. Χανια.


Μηπως μπορεις να πεις σε ποια περιοχη?

----------


## toRus

> καλησπερα....
> 
> εγω ειμαι απο τους ατυχους.....σημερα που μιλησα με ΟΤΕ θεσσαλονικης μου ειπανε οτι επειδη ειμαι σε dislam Alcatel ειναι αγνωστο ποτε θα γινει ο διπλασιασμος της ταχυτητας...ενω οσοι ειναι σε dislam intracom kai siemens απο 28.8 μεχρι 5.9 θα ειναι ετοιμοι.....
> 
> 
> αυτο θα πει γκαντεμια....
> 
> φιλικα chris 40


Φτου, είμαι ALCATEL !!! Τζάμπα περίμενα. Άντε γεια, καλό Νοέμβριο  :Thumb down:

----------


## atlasjd

Κανεις απο Ν. Ιωνια αναβαθμιστηκε?

----------


## Phaethon

Επιτέλους το ταπεινό μου 384/128 έγινε 768/192. Περιοχή Αμπελόκηποι τηλ. 692ΧΧΧΧ. :Smile:  

Φυσικά η Τελλας μου είπε ότι πρέπει να τους ενημερώσει επίσημα ο ΟΤΕ ότι η αναβάθμιση είναι δωρεάν για να αυξήσουν την ταχύτητα !!!! όταν τους είπα για το επίσημο δελτίου τύπου του ΟΤΕ μου απάντησαν ότι δεν τους καλύπτει!!! Ωραίος κουτοπόνηρος τρόπος να να καθυστερήσεις το αναπόφευκτο .

Τι περιμένουν να πετύχουν εκτός απο το να εκνευρίσουν πελάτες που τους πλήρωναν κάποτε το dsl 384/128 58  Ευρώ !!! 

Τα σχόλια δικά σας ....  :Mad:

----------


## leas

Βάλε Forthnet. Και πες τους ότι η Forthnet διπλασιάζει τις ταχύτητες ΧΩΡΙΣ κόστος και ΧΩΡΙΣ επίσημη ενημέρωση από τον ΟΤΕ!

----------


## gaff

> Εδώ Νέα Κηφισιά.
> Το Speedtouch μου δείχνει 256 / 2.048 
> Κανείς άλλος;


Εγώ που μένω Κηφισιά (όχι νέα) γιατί δεν ακόμα δεν βλέπω τπτ ?  :Sad:

----------


## maik

18 ολοκληρες σελιδες.* 273 μηνυματα σε λιγοτερο απο 24 ωρες.*.

 :Evil:   :Evil:   :Evil:   :Evil:   :Evil:   :Evil:   :Evil:   :Evil:   :Evil:   :Evil:   :Evil:   :Evil:  

Ελεοοοοοοοοοςςςςς

----------


## roiy1

Μήπως 373;

----------


## golity

Γιατί μας σνομπάρουν τους Alcatelιώτες;  :Thinking:

----------


## Vasiliskrin

Ρε παιδια τι ειναι το router??Δηλαδη πρεπει να κανουμε τιποτα εμεις για να ολοκληρωθει η αναβαθμιση?

----------


## ababapanos

η γραμμη μου εχει αναβαθμιστει ιδη σε 2048/256 , ομως δεν ανανεωσα την συνδεση απο φορθνετ που ειχα 3+3 μηνες δωρο. αν παρω τωρα ξανα το πακετο 1024/256 απο φορθνετ 3+3μηνες δωρο μονο συνδεση , θα μου διπλασιαστει? η θα επρεπε να το ειχα κανει πριν γινει ο διπλασιασμος της ταχυτητας?

----------


## Doxaios

Εδώ για τα dslam http://www.ote.gr/oteweb/greek/news/...ma26-02-04.pdf

----------


## charilaos

Μαρούσι πάνω από τον ηλεκτρικό σταθμό προς Πεύκη ακόμα τίποτα..
Κανένας άλλος από Μαρούσι;

----------


## chrisyah

> @chrisyah : Το τηλ. μου είναι 210646ΧΧΧΧ....


Ακόμα τπτ 210644XXXX...

----------


## Necro{Demon}

και γω μαρούσι δίπλα στο mall τίποτα !!! γκρρρρ!!! όλος ο Πειραιάς αναβαθμίζεται και η καρδιά των Ολυμπιακών αγώνων κοιτάει από μακρια  :Smile:

----------


## Whiteyez

> Ρε παιδια τι ειναι το router??Δηλαδη πρεπει να κανουμε τιποτα εμεις για να ολοκληρωθει η αναβαθμιση?


To router είναι συσκευή κάτι σαν modem αλλά πολύ καλύτερο.Όχι δεν πρέπει να κάνεις κάτι για να ολοκληρωθεί η αναβάθμιση.

----------


## mrk

Περιοχή Κ. Χαλανδρίου 674xxxx

Από 512 -> 1024... Σε επικοινωνία με την Forthnet για να ανέβει και η σύνδεση με τον ISP

_EDIT_ Μόλις έκλεισα με Forthnet. Μου είπαν ότι θα αναβαθμίσουν μέσα στο Σεπτέμβριο και μόλις ο ΟΤΕ τους δώσει χρονοδιάγραμμα. Άρα είμαστε για λίγο ακόμα on hold

----------


## astralon

κανείς που να αναβαθμιστηκε απο Πάτρα, ειδικότερερα DSLAM Κων/πόλεως?

----------


## arisvre

> Εδώ για τα dslam http://www.ote.gr/oteweb/greek/news/...ma26-02-04.pdf


Φίλε μου το EEAΠ τί είναι; Επίσης εγώ που είμαι σε ΑΝΚΟ (what the f@ck is this???) τί γίνεται;

----------


## johnvam

Περιοχή Ν. Ηρακλείου Αττικής

210 - 28ΧΧΧΧΧ

Ακόμα τίποτα....

----------


## Gabriel

> και γω μαρούσι δίπλα στο mall τίποτα !!! γκρρρρ!!! όλος ο Πειραιάς αναβαθμίζεται και η καρδιά των Ολυμπιακών αγώνων κοιτάει από μακρια


Πάντως Νίκαια τίποτα φίλε...
 :Razz:

----------


## toRus

> Φίλε μου το EEAΠ τί είναι; Επίσης εγώ που είμαι σε ΑΝΚΟ (what the f@ck is this???) τί γίνεται;


Τον ήπιες  :Twisted Evil:  
ANKO=Alcatel

----------


## tolis_r01

Διαβαζοντας παιδια κι εγω μπερδευτικα γι αυτο θελω να κανω μια υποθετικη ερωτηση
Αν η συνδεση μου τελειωνε πχ αυριο και επρεπε να επιλεξω παροχο και η γραμμη μου ειχε ηδη
αναβαθμιστει αν λοιπον επελεγα το 1024 kbps πχ στη Forthnet ή στην Otenet θα μπορουσα 
με 26 ευρω να εχω 2048 kbps ?

----------


## power

> Μαρούσι πάνω από τον ηλεκτρικό σταθμό προς Πεύκη ακόμα τίποτα..
> Κανένας άλλος από Μαρούσι;



Mαρούσι - συνορα με Πεύκη σημερα το πρωί (βλεπε καμια 10αρια σελίδες πίσω...)

210 - 612....  Καντε υπομονή, ερχεται.

----------


## Necro{Demon}

χαχαχα έχεις δίκιο, δεν είμαστε μακριά από το 210-68 :P

----------


## Doxaios

@tolis_r01 ναι θα είχες κανονικά 2MB σύνδεση.

----------


## symplektis

Ολος ο Πειραιάς αναβαθμίστηκε!! Τοσο το DSLAM φρεατύδος οσο και το DSLAM στο κεντρο...... Η ΟΤΕnet ακολουθησε κανονικα και τωρα κατεβαζω με 210kB/s!!  :Smile:

----------


## stefanos1999

τελικα ποια dslam ειναι καλυτερα? intracom ή siemens?

----------


## Reef

> τελικα ποια dslam ειναι καλυτερα? intracom ή siemens?


η intracom τεχνολογια της siemens δεν χρησιμοποιει?

----------


## vakis78

Για Νικαια εχει ακουσει κανεις κανα νεο?

----------


## Nantia

Πειτε το ρε παιδια κ εκανα reconnect και ειδα 1 και τρομαξα!!  :Razz:   Πςςςςς αυτα ειναι!

----------


## No-Name

Κορυδαλλός Υπομονή...Βασικά δεν είμαι και σπίτι για να τσεκάρω

----------


## stefanos1999

> Κορυδαλλός Υπομονή...Βασικά δεν είμαι και σπίτι για να τσεκάρω



ειμαι εγω ομως...τιποτα ακομα.
ουτε Αγ.Βαρβαρα.

----------


## Kapnos

Παιδιά μια ερώτηση...Εγώ που είμαι Βόλο πως μπορώ να καταλάβω σε ποιο DSLAM είμαι???

----------


## kohran

Για όσους την ψάχνουν για forthnet 1024 ( αυτό με τα 25 ευρώ το μήνα - όχι box ) δείτε εδώ τι μου έστειλε η forthnet :

"Αξιότιμε κύριε,

ευχαριστούμε που επιλέξατε τη Forthnet και τις υπηρεσίες σας.

Πριν προωθήσουμε το αίτημά σας στο αρμόδιο τμήμα, θα θέλαμε να σας πληροφορήσουμε τα           εξής:

Η ένταξή σας στο συγκεκριμένο πακέτο έχει ως δέσμευση ότι δεν θα αναβαθμιστεί περαιτέρω η    συνδρομή σας όταν ολοκληρωθεί η αναβάθμιση των γραμμών ΑΡΥΣ από τον ΟΤΕ. Αυτό σημαίνει   ότι η συνδρομή σας θα παραμείνει στην ταχύτητα 1024 για όλο το διάστημα της υποχρεωτικής     παραμονής στο νέο πακέτο (1 χρόνος)."

Ωραία πράματα. Που είναι αυτά που υποσχέθηκε η forthnet? 
Μήπως θα διπλασιάσει δωρεάν μόνο στα πεκέτα που είναι πανάκριβα και δεν τα επαίρνε κανείς? Λέω εγώ τωρα.

----------


## chronis

Κερατσινη τιποτα.... 210-46χχχχχ
Εαν καποιος απο Αη Γεωργη αναβαθμιστικε ας πει...

----------


## No-Name

Μου έτυχε πελάτης απο 21046χχχχχ να πάει σε 2mbps σήμερα

----------


## chronis

> Μου έτυχε πελάτης απο 21046χχχχχ να πάει σε 2mbps σήμερα


Για να δουμε και εμεις αν και απο 46... ειναι σχεδον ο μισος πειραιας και το κερατσινη... :Worthy:

----------


## victz

> Μηπως μπορεις να πεις σε ποια περιοχη?


Χαλεπα....  :Smile:   Αλλα εχω Αλτεκ, και μαλλον δεν εχει αναβαθμισει την προσβαση

----------


## gorgis16

ΞΕΡΕΙ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΡΕ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΑΝ ΕΓΙΝΕ ΑΝΑΒΑΘΜΗΣΗ ΣΤΗΝ ΤΑΧΗΤΗΤΑ ΤΟΥ DSLAM ΤΟΥ ΚΑΜΑΤΕΡΟΥ?ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΗΣ SIEMENS.ΘΑ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΩ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ ΣΤΟ ROUTER ΜΟΥ (LINKSYS WAG354G)?ΕΧΩ 384/128 ΑΠΟ TELLAS.ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΚΑΝΕΝΑ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ ΜΕ TELLAS? :One thumb up:

----------


## giwrgosth

> Ωραία πράματα. Που είναι αυτά που υποσχέθηκε η forthnet? 
> Μήπως θα διπλασιάσει δωρεάν μόνο στα πεκέτα που είναι πανάκριβα και δεν τα επαίρνε κανείς? Λέω εγώ τωρα.


Πολύ χρήσιμο!
Λογικό γιατί όλοι θα έτρεχαν να αγοράσουν το πακέτο τώρα, αν ήξεραν ότι θα διπλασιαστεί η ταχύτητα. Η forthnet διπλασιάζει την ταχύτητα σε όσους αγόρασαν κάποιο πακέτο πριν ανακοινώσει ότι θα διπλασιάσει τις ταχύτητες.
Απλά η εταιρεία σου λέει να μην αγοράσεις την προσφορά και να περιμένεις :Wink:

----------


## Boromir

> ΞΕΡΕΙ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΡΕ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΑΝ ΕΓΙΝΕ ΑΝΑΒΑΘΜΗΣΗ ΣΤΗΝ ΤΑΧΗΤΗΤΑ ΤΟΥ DSLAM ΤΟΥ ΚΑΜΑΤΕΡΟΥ?ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΗΣ SIEMENS.ΘΑ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΩ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ ΣΤΟ ROUTER ΜΟΥ (LINKSYS WAG354G)?ΕΧΩ 384/128 ΑΠΟ TELLAS.ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΚΑΝΕΝΑ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ ΜΕ TELLAS?


Σιγά ρε φίλε μας πήρες τα αυτιά! Γιατί φωνάζεις? :Razz: 

edit--Στο ρουτερ σου δεν χρειάζεται να κάνεις κάτι.

----------


## leasedline

παντως οι ταχυτητες upload με το σταγονομετρο !!

----------


## Stamatist

*Κοιτάξτε τι έπαθα.  Ο ΘΕΟΣ με αναβάθμισε!!! Έφτασα το φως, ΝΙΚΙΤΗΣ του αέναου αυτού αγώνα ταχύτητας. Ναι "καβάλησα" το φώς οπως μόνο ο Αινστάιν μπορούσε να φανταστει!*











Πλάκα κάνω! Πήρα την οτενετ και μου είπαν οτι μεχρι τα μέσα Σεπτεμβρίου το 90% των κατόχων Adsl θα έχουν αναβαθμιστεί.

----------


## gorgis16

ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ BOROMIR :Smile:  .ΚΑΛΑ 40-41kb ΓΙΑ 384?

----------


## kohran

> Η forthnet διπλασιάζει την ταχύτητα σε όσους αγόρασαν κάποιο πακέτο πριν ανακοινώσει ότι θα διπλασιάσει τις ταχύτητες.
> Απλά η εταιρεία σου λέει να μην αγοράσεις την προσφορά και να περιμένεις


Δυστυχώς ούτε και αυτό ισχύει. Πριν λίγο μίλησε με forthnet ένας φίλος μου που έχει το πακέτο εδώ και σχεδόν ένα μήνα και του είπαν ότι θα παραμείνει στα 1024 μέχρι το τέλος της προσφοράς.
Απαράδεκτα πράγματα.

----------


## Stamatist

Μια χαρα εισαι φιλε με 40-41!

----------


## touristen

> Πάντως Νίκαια τίποτα φίλε...


Όπως τα λες....Περιοχή Νίκαια τηλ 210-492****...γιοκ ακόμα.

Νταξς, δεν τρέχει και τπτ...από 2η ημέρα...μην είμαστε και πλεονέκτες...απλά...κουβέντα να γίνεται..... :Razz:

----------


## aoritis

Καλησπέρα παίδες. Θα έλεγα ότι οι ημέρες που ζούμε είναι ιστορικές. 
Χθές το βράδυ μου σύνδεσαν το dsl στα 384 και σήεμρα έχω 192/768. Βέβαια το θέμα είναι ότι είναι να τα πιάνει κιολάς αλλά δεν το βλέπω. 
Κάνω τεστ στο site της Forthnet και στο speedtest.ch το dl παίζει από 430 μέχρι 560 το ανώτερο που έχω δει. έχω Hol προπληρωμένη για 12 μήνες(λήγει τον Απρίλιο) στα 384. Μήπως δεν αφήνει η Hol για αυτό παίζει έτσι τρελά. Για βοηθείστε λίγο????

----------


## vaggoulas

> Κορυδαλλός Υπομονή...Βασικά δεν είμαι και σπίτι για να τσεκάρω


Κορυδαλλός σταθερά στα ίδια.Περιμένουμε...
Τηλ 210-497xxxx.

----------


## nikgr

Επειδή διαβάζω κάποιους 2πλασιασμένους που παραπονιούνται ότι δεν είδαν και τρομερή διαφορά  με τις 768αρες κατεβάζοντας γύρω στα 450kbps να πω ότι εγώ είμαι με 1024αρα εδώ και μήνες και έχω συνεχώς χάλια ταχύτητες. (350-450kbps στα test της forthnet και με 20-30kbytes/sec σε p2p!)
Οπότε μην ελπίζετε ότι είναι ακόμα σε πιλοτικό στάδιο και θα βελτιωθεί ή έχει φρένο ο ISP. Απλά είστε κι εσείς σε πιταρισμένο dslam.
Και όσο περισσότεροι πλέον είναι σε μεγάλες θεωρητικές ταχύτητες τόσο συχνότερα θα ακούμε γκρίνιες για τις ταχύτητες και θα φαίνεται η γύμνια του ΟΤΕ και των ISPs...

Και δεν πάει αναλογικά ότι αφού κατέβαζα με 40kbytes με την 384 τώρα θα κατεβάζω με 80...
Συνήθως οι απώλειες είναι πολύ μεγαλύτερες στις μεγάλες ταχύτητες. 


Θα καταντήσει να αγοράζουμε 2mbitες για να έχουμε 512... Να μου το θυμηθείτε...  :Evil:  
Eμένα  ο διπλασιασμός ταχυτήτων με αφήνει αδιάφορο.
Μόλις τελειώσει η συνδρομή μου τον Οκτώβρη θα την κατεβάσω στα 768 ώστε να τους δίνω όσο το δυνατόν λιγότερα για τις έτσι κι αλλιώς αισχρές τους υπηρεσίες...

Κανείς δε σου εγγυάται τίποτα και αμά κάνεις παράπονα σου αμολάνε την καραμέλα "οι ταχύτητες στις adsl δεν είναι εγγυημένες" και κάτσε να σέρνεσαι.

----------


## karaLRS

Εχω φίλο τεχνικό εδω στην Πάτρα και μου ειπε οτι αυτη την στιγμή αναβαθμίζουν τα τηλεφωνα
2610-4χχχχχχχ

----------


## gorgis16

Ξερει Κανεισ Ρε Παιδια Αν Εγινε Τελικα Αναβαθμιση Στην Ταχυτητα Του Dslam Του Καματερου?ειναι Τησ Siemens.η Tellas Τι Θα Κανει Τελικα?

----------


## silver

Πεντελη ειμαι τιποτα ακομα...

να ρωτησω κατι?

για να καταλαβω ποτε εγινε αναβαθμιση,
πρεπει να ελεγχω τα *Tx Bit Rate*  και
*Rx Bit Rate*..

σωστα?

----------


## nikgr

karaLRS θα καταντήσουμε να βάζουμε πολιτικό μέσο για να μας αναβαθμίσουν νωρίτερα...  :Razz:

----------


## xterm

Ρεθυμνο Κρήτης Ατσιπόπουλο απο 384 -> 768.ΟΛΕ!!!!

----------


## NiKapa

> Ρεθυμνο Κρήτης Ατσιπόπουλο απο 384 -> 768.ΟΛΕ!!!!


Ρεθυμνο και D-slam Πηγης (2χADSL)...τιποτα ως τωρα...παραξενο...δουλευουν και τετοιες ωρες? θα κακομαθουν..

----------


## gorgis16

ΣΥΓΧΑΡΗΤΗΡΙΑ  xterm :Smile:   ΝΑ ΤΗΝ ΧΑΙΡΕΣΑΙ. ΑΝΤΕ ΚΑΙ ΣΤΑ ΔΙΚΑ ΜΑΣ!!!!!! :Crying:

----------


## [PWN] ROXAMIS

21:48 ακομα τιποτα επομενος ελενχος 21:58

ΑΙΣΧΟΣ ΚΑΙ ΠΑΛΙ ΑΙΣΧΟΣ

----------


## Gothic

Πειραιάς απο 384->768. Η Forth λέει οτι περιμένει χρονοδιάγραμμα για να αναβαθμίσει τις γραμμές... απο μέσα Σεπτεμβρίου.

----------


## Kapnos

Πριν λίγο επικοινώνησα με HOL [έχοντας HOL Diodos 384/128] και μου είπαν ότι όταν αναβαθμίσει ο ΟΤΕ το DSLAM στην περιοχή μου να επικοινωνήσω πάλι με την HOL για να μου διπλασιάσουν την ταχύτητα μου δωρεάν...

Άντε να δούμε τώρα τον OTE στον Βόλο πότε θα κάνει το θαύμα...
Και να φανταστείτε ότι πόρτες PSTN στην περιοχή μου μέσα στον Βόλο άνοιξαν μόλις τον περασμένο Μάϊο....

----------


## EvilHawk

> Πειραιάς απο 384->768. Η Forth λέει οτι περιμένει χρονοδιάγραμμα για να αναβαθμίσει τις γραμμές... απο μέσα Σεπτεμβρίου.


Τότε αυτό το newsletter http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=44894 τι ρόλο παίζει ?

----------


## silver

> Πεντελη ειμαι τιποτα ακομα...
> 
> να ρωτησω κατι?
> 
> για να καταλαβω ποτε εγινε αναβαθμιση,
> πρεπει να ελεγχω τα *Tx Bit Rate*  και
> *Rx Bit Rate*..
> 
> σωστα?


Θα ειχε καποιος την καλοσυνη να μου απαντησει σε αυτο? :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## gpan

Περιοχή Αμπελοκήπων-Αθήνα 384->768
 :One thumb up:

----------


## Alex_Under

Ρε παιδιά, υπάρχει κάποιος τρόπος να βρω σε ποιό DSLAM είμαι? Μήπως καμιά επιλογή μέσω του router?

Έχω Vivodi 512 με modem microcom και μένω Κηφησιά, Θεσσαλονίκης...

Thanxxx...!

----------


## SIA772ER

Καλλίπολη Πλατεία Καρπάθου Πειραιάς. Από 512---->1024!!! Πάμε σφαίρα........ :One thumb up:   :One thumb up:

----------


## toRus

> Ρε παιδιά, υπάρχει κάποιος τρόπος να βρω σε ποιό DSLAM είμαι? Μήπως καμιά επιλογή μέσω του router?
> 
> Έχω Vivodi 512 με modem microcom και μένω Κηφησιά, Θεσσαλονίκης...
> 
> Thanxxx...!


Διαβάζεις αυτό εδώ.

----------


## l3fman

Η αναβάθμιση αφορά και όσους είναι στο πρόγραμμα δίοδος ? Εγω έχω το δίοδος της  οτενετ.

----------


## Alex_Under

Το είδα αυτό αλλά το μόνο που μου λέει είναι ότι έχω προμηθευτή Intracom... Ενώ στις επιλογές του forum για να δώσουμε το DSLAM μας υπάρχουν πολύ περισσότερα για να διαλέξεις... Μάλλον δεν καταλαβαίνω κάτι σωστά...

----------


## geobest99

> Δυστυχώς ούτε και αυτό ισχύει. Πριν λίγο μίλησε με forthnet ένας φίλος μου που έχει το πακέτο εδώ και σχεδόν ένα μήνα και του είπαν ότι θα παραμείνει στα 1024 μέχρι το τέλος της προσφοράς.
> Απαράδεκτα πράγματα.


Παιδια ειστε σίγουροι για αύτά που λέτε ???

Εγώ μιλησα με forthnet σήμερα στις 7 και μιση το απόγευμα και μου έδωσαν άλλη απάντηση , μου είπαν οτι μόλις ο Ο.Τ.Ε. διπλασιάσει τη γραμμή μου αμμέσως τους ενημερώνω στο τεχνικό τμήμα και αύτοί αναβαθμίζουν την συνδεσή μου σε 2048 ασχετα με το πότε έχει γίνει η συνδρομή μάλιστα εγω είπα οτι και καλά ρωτάω για να κάνω μια 1024 τώρα και αν όταν ο Ο.Τ.Ε. την κάνει 2048 θα μου την αναβαθμίσουν και είπαν φυσικά αυριο πέρνεται την 1024 και μόλις ο Ο.Τ.Ε. σας διπλασιάσει σας διπλασιάζουμε και εμεις τη συνδεση !!!!

*Σημείωση μιλάμε μόνο για Providing*

_Κάτι ακόμα επειδη εχω forthnet απο τότε που δόθηκε δυνατότητα internet σε ιδιώτες ποτέ δεν είχα το παραμικρό πρόβλημα μαζί τους !!!_ 
_( Δεν ειναι διαφήμιση , απλά η Προσωπική μου άποψη μετα από αρκετα χρόνια )_

----------


## teosar

Ειχα Μεχρι Τωρα 384 Με Πορτα Οτε Και Συνδεση Forthnet. Σκεφτομαι Να Απενεργοποιησω Οτε Και Να Αναθεσω Σε Forthnet Για 1024 Με 25 Ευρω . Ειναι Καλη Κινηση Τωρα Με Αυτην Την Ιστορια Των Αναβαθμισεων;

----------


## john2gr

Ξαφνικά έχω πέσει στα 18 πακέτα στην 384/128. Έλεος να πούμε,πριν από 2-3 μέρες είχα 90 πακέτα. They f*cked me  :Sad:

----------


## Takis456

geobest99 δεν κατάλαβες καλά.. η forthnet θα αναβαθμίσει όλες τις συνδέσεις εκτός από την προσφορά για την 1024 που είχε βγει σε πολύ χαμηλή τιμή και εκτός απτην προσφορά 512 που ήταν πάλι σε πολύ χαμηλή τιμή (στην 1η Ιουνίου νομίζω την έβγαλε) και η οποία θα γίνει 768.

----------


## largo

> Mαρούσι - συνορα με Πεύκη σημερα το πρωί (βλεπε καμια 10αρια σελίδες πίσω...)
> 
> 210 - 612.... Καντε υπομονή, ερχεται.


Μαρούσι προς Πεύκη, 210 6129 απολυτως τιποτα (Vivodi-APYS OTE).

----------


## morfeas-dsl-

μηπως θυμαται κανεις πιο κωδικο δινουμε στον ιντερνετ εξπλορερ για να μας βγαλει στις ρυθμισεις του μοντεμ κατευθειαν χωρις να χρειαζεται να βαλουμε το cd?

----------


## aapostol

> Ενημερωρικά, πήρα τηλέφωνο στον ΟΤΕ και μου είπε ότι για περιοχή Βούλας, Γλυφάδας οι αναβαθμίσεις ΘΑ γίνουν κάποια στιγμή στον Σεπτέμβριο...να δούμε πόσο θα αργήσει το ΚΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΠΟΙΑ στιγμη.
> 
> απορία, αν πάρει κανείς φοιτητικό 512 με ΗΟL, θα γίνει 1024?


Προφανώς, αλλά δεν μπορείς να ξέρεις το πότε θα γίνει. Η τιμή είναι 15  ευρώ;

----------


## geobest99

> geobest99 δεν κατάλαβες καλά.. η forthnet θα αναβαθμίσει όλες τις συνδέσεις εκτός από την προσφορά για την 1024 που είχε βγει σε πολύ χαμηλή τιμή και εκτός απτην προσφορά 512 που ήταν πάλι σε πολύ χαμηλή τιμή (στην 1η Σεπτεμβρίου νομίζω την έβγαλε) και η οποία θα γίνει 768.


Ναι φιλαράκο έχεις δίκιο η συγκεκριμένη προσφαρά δεν θα αναβαθμιστεί , αλλα όλες οί άλλες ακόμα και τώρα να γίνουν ( σημερα , αυριο , μεθαύριο .... ) θα αναβαθμιστούν κανονιά , και ανεπίσημα ο υπάλληλος μου είπε ότι όταν βγει 2048 σύνδεση θα έχει την τιμη της τωρινής 1024.

----------


## chatasos

> Τότε αυτό το newsletter http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=44894 τι ρόλο παίζει ?


Τι ακριβώς είναι αυτό το newsletter?

----------


## Sebu

Και εδω Νεο Φαληρο ακομα εν αναμονη.Και ειμαστε και ολοι νομιζω σε Ιντρακομ DSLAM!!!Παντως αν αληθευει οτι ολοκληρωθηκε ο Πειραιας στο κεντρο, καιρος να παρει σειρα και η περιφερεια του μεγαλου λιμανιου (Νεο Φαληρο,Κερατσινι,Καμινια....)

----------


## EvilHawk

> Τι ακριβώς είναι αυτό το newsletter?





> Αγαπητοί Συνδρομητές,
> Η FORTHnet πάντα πιστή στην υπόσχεση της να παρέχει συνεχώς ποιοτικότερες ευρυζωνικές υπηρεσίες και με το μεγαλύτερο όφελος για όλους εσάς τους συνδρομητές μας, *σας ενημερώνει ότι άμεσα με την ολοκλήρωση της αναβάθμισης ταχύτητας σε όλους τους τύπους πρόσβασης ADSL από την πλευρά του ΟΤΕ, θα προχωρήσει σε αύξηση της ταχύτητας της FORTHnet ADSL συνδρομής σας, χωρίς επιπλέον κόστος για εσάς.*


Υποτίθεται ότι το έστειλε η Forthnet στους συνδρομητές της , δεν ισχύει κάτι τέτοιο ?

----------


## chatasos

> Υποτίθεται ότι το έστειλε η Forthnet στους συνδρομητές της , δεν ισχύει κάτι τέτοιο ?


Μα δεν λέω γι'αυτό...
Αυτό το newsletter δεν κατάλαβα τι είναι. Εκτός αν εννοείται το mail, οπότε πάω πάσο. :Wink:

----------


## wintech2003

> Υποτίθεται ότι το έστειλε η Forthnet στους συνδρομητές της , δεν ισχύει κάτι τέτοιο ?


Εγώ πάντως ξέρω οτι το mail αυτό πήγε σε συγκεκριμένους χρήστες και ως εκ τουτου αφορα μονο συγκεκριμενους χρήστες...

----------


## EvilHawk

> Μα δεν λέω γι'αυτό...
> Αυτό το newsletter δεν κατάλαβα τι είναι. Εκτός αν εννοείται το mail, οπότε πάω πάσο.


Ναι αυτό εννούσα, αφού έτσι αναφέρετε η πηγή στο σχετικό θέμα, επομένως πρέπει να κάνουν λίγο υπομονή για την αναβάθμισηι των συνδρομών τους απο ότι κατάλαβα ...

----------


## Sebu

Ναι το εστειλε η 4νετ με μαιλ σε αρκετους συνδρομητες της.Παντως για το συγκεκριμενο εχει δημιουργηθει θεμα καθως αλλοι υπαλληλοι της 4νετ απαντανε οτι η προσφορα του Ιουνιου θα αναβαθμιστει κανονικα, σε αλλους στελνει μαιλ που τους λεει οτι θα τους κανει μιση αναβαθμιση (πχ την 512->768).

Το θεμα ειναι τι θα κανει στην πραξη.Παντως πιστευω δεν την συμφερει να μην τους αναβαθμισει-διπλασιασει ολους γιατι τοτε θα χασει πολλους πελατες οταν ληξουν αυτα τα πακετα.Εκτος και αν δεν την νοιαζει η πελατειακη της βαση σε 10 μηνες απο σημερα.

----------


## EvilHawk

> Εγώ πάντως ξέρω οτι το mail αυτό πήγε σε συγκεκριμένους χρήστες και ως εκ τουτου αφορα μονο συγκεκριμενους χρήστες...


Αν είναι έτσι, μάλλον θα πρέπει να το εξετάσουμε και αν χρειαστεί να αναθεωρήσουμε την ανάρτηση του σχετικού θέματος σαν είδηση  :Wink:

----------


## atj++

Καμιά πληροφορία για τις netkey κάρτες? :/

----------


## chatasos

> Καμιά πληροφορία για τις netkey κάρτες? :/


υποθέτω  x 2

----------


## sdikr

Εχω πληροφορίες  εκ των εσω  ότι όσοι ρώταν  αν θα γίνει αναβάθμιση  και πότε θα γίνουν μετά  της 31/9

*Spoiler:*






Φυσικά πλάκα κάνω,  οι αναβαθμίσεις θα γίνουν,  αλλά όσο  και να ρωτάμε κανείς δεν ξέρει πότε,  οπότε χαλαρώστε  και κάποια στιγμή θα έρθει,   δεν χρείαζεται κάν να γίνει reset  στον router

----------


## demollyon

ρε παιδιά η otenet θα με αναβαθμίσει στα 1024/256, ή θα πρέπει να τις τα σκάσουμε? αν είναι έτσι, θα βάλω forthner... :Evil:

----------


## konsniper

Αν ξερει κανεις τιποτα για Νεα Σμυρνη ας το πει μπας και μαθω και γω τιποτα κι μου φυγει το αγχος!!!

----------


## dipa57

> ρε παιδιά η otenet θα με αναβαθμίσει στα 1024/256, ή θα πρέπει να τις τα σκάσουμε? αν είναι έτσι, θα βάλω forthner...


Το έγραψα και πριν 10 περίπου σελίδες

Είχα 1024/256 OteNet 
Εδώ και 12 ώρες έχω 2048/256

Να και το test από το http://speedtest.forthnet.gr/

Checking for Middleboxes . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .  Done
running 10s outbound test (client to server) . . . . . 222.46Kb/s
running 10s inbound test (server to client) . . . . . . 1.72Mb/s
Your PC is connected to a Cable/DSL modem

----------


## No-Name

> ρε παιδιά η otenet θα με αναβαθμίσει στα 1024/256, ή θα πρέπει να τις τα σκάσουμε? αν είναι έτσι, θα βάλω forthner...


Mην συγχίζεσαι άδικα θα σε αναβαθμίσει η οτενετ

----------


## webspy

> Εγώ δεν ξέρω κάν σε τί είμαι..πως θα το δώ? 
> 
> 
> Εγώ αν σας κόψω το νερό να δούμε τι θα κάνετε



Το βρήκα στο adslgr.com αλλά δεν θυμάμαι το Link  :Embarassed:

----------


## psyXos

σχετικα με το σε ποιο κέντρο ανήκει ο καθένας μας, έψαξα στα άδυτα του οτε και βρήκα  την σελίδα "http://www.otewholesale.gr/adsl_2_gr.htm"

έχει όλα τα κέντρα της αττικής και της υπόλοιπης επικράτειας. ημερομηνία του αρχείου 23/12/05.   
ελπίζω να φανεί χρήσιμο

----------


## emykey

> Προφανώς, αλλά δεν μπορείς να ξέρεις το πότε θα γίνει. Η τιμή είναι 15 ευρώ;


ναι 15, στην HOL

----------


## gregorisvas

Αυτο που δεν καταλαβαινω ειναι γιατι λενε οι τα Alcatel θα αργησουν περισσοτερο..Τι το ιδιαιτερο εχουν τα Alcatel δηλαδη? :S

----------


## demollyon

> Mην συγχίζεσαι άδικα θα σε αναβαθμίσει η οτενετ


Άντε μπας και δούμε καμιά άσπρη μέρα... :Smile:

----------


## ilιasgv

εγω εχω το φοιτητικο της οτενετ (384) και οταν τους πηρα τηλ πριν καμποσο καιρο να ζητησω αναβαθμιση πληρωνοντας καποιο αντιτιμο μου ειπαν οτι δεν γινεται μεχρι να τελειωσει το συμβολαιο!
  υπαρχει δλδ καμμια περιπτωση να μην γινει αναβαθμιση? προς το παρων ειμαι ακομα 384 κ περιμενω..
ιλισια..

----------


## Lazy Dog

Τελευταία μετρηση που έκανα(Αltecnet, Γαλατσι)

Checking for Middleboxes . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .  Done
running 10s outbound test (client to server) . . . . . 244.55Kb/s
running 10s inbound test (server to client) . . . . . . 1.53Mb/s
Your Workstation is connected to a Cable/DSL modem
Information: Other network traffic is congesting the link

:::.. Download Stats ..:::
Download Connection is:: 1506 Kbps about 1.51 Mbps (tested with 2992 kB)
Download Speed is:: 184 kB/s
Tested From:: http://testmy.net/ (Server 1)
Test Time:: 2006/08/22 - 2:26pm 
Bottom Line:: 26X faster than 56K 1MB Download in 5.57 sec 
Tested from a 2992 kB file and took 16.272 seconds to complete
Download Diagnosis:: Awesome! 20% + : 256.87 % faster than the average for host (acn.gr) 
D-Validation Link:: http://testmy.net/stats/id-N4AD2L8BZ
User Agent:: Mozilla/5.0 (X11; U; Linux i686; en-US; rv:1.8.0.5) Gecko/20060731 Ubuntu/dapper-security Firefox/1.5.0.5 [!]

----------


## thdrs

> εγω εχω το φοιτητικο της οτενετ (384) και οταν τους πηρα τηλ πριν καμποσο καιρο να ζητησω αναβαθμιση πληρωνοντας καποιο αντιτιμο μου ειπαν οτι δεν γινεται μεχρι να τελειωσει το συμβολαιο!
>   υπαρχει δλδ καμμια περιπτωση να μην γινει αναβαθμιση? προς το παρων ειμαι ακομα 384 κ περιμενω..
> ιλισια..


Κανονικά, θα αναβαθμιστεί αυτόματα η γραμμή σου σε 768, όταν έρθει η ώρα της. ΕΑΝ η οτενετ είχε φοιτητικό πακέτο 512 (όπω ΕΧΕΙ η HOL), τότε θα αυξανόταν στα 1024.

----------


## ilιasgv

οκ οκ..
σε ενημερωνουν οταν ερθει η ωρα..(λεμε τωρα..) ή να κοιταω συνεχεια τα διαφορα test??

----------


## Gothic

> Τότε αυτό το newsletter http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=44894 τι ρόλο παίζει ?


Το έχω πάρει και εγώ, προφανώς εννοούν οτι ΘΑ, ΟΤΑΝ. Μίλησα και με τεχνικο που νόμιζε οτι η αναβάθμιση ήταν ακόμα σε πιλοτικό στάδιο :violinpla και με πωλήτρια (μετά απο μόλις 15' αναμονής  :Yahooooo:  οπου με πέτυχε να τραγουδάω μόνος μου "ήλεος, ήλεος, ήηηηλεος, ήηηηηλεος") που μου ανέφερε αυτά που είπα. Άποψη μου οτι κλασσικά θα τους πιάσει ο πανικός και θα τα διπλασιάσουν πιο νωρίς μια και απ'ότι φαίνεται έστειλαν πρώτοι newsletter, αλλα πάνε να αναβαθμίσουν τελευταίοι...
Οι άλλοι δηλαδή (πλήν πΟΤΕνετ που είναι υποκατάστημα) γιατί δεν περιμένουν χρονοδιάγραμμα εργασιών απο τους ακατανόμαστους και διπλασιάζουν με ένα τηλεφώνημα; Πολυ γραφειοκρατεία...  :Thumb down:

----------


## JaMaiCaN

Μήπως γνωρίζει κανείς πότε θα γίνει η αναβάθμιση στη Λάρισα;  Επειδή έχω τον υπολογιστή την περισσότερη ώρα της μέρας ανοιχτό, πώς θα καταλάβω πότε θα έχει γίνει η αναβάθμιση; Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## No-Name

Η μία μου γραμμή εκ των δυο αναβαθμίστηκε επιτέλους 2mbps το είδα μόλις γύρισα σπίτι
περίπου 210kb/s κατεβάζει με μέγιστο είμαι με providing hol σε αυτή τη γραμμή.Μπήκε και ο Κορυδαλλός στο παιχνίδι  :One thumb up:   :One thumb up:

----------


## nikgr

JaMaiCaN με τον διπλασιασμό η σύνδεση θα διακοπεί για λίγο και το router θα μπει μόνο του ξανα σε νέα IP και σε 2πλασια θεωρητική ταχύτητα.
Ένας τρόπος να το καταλάβεις είναι απ' την διαφορά ταχύτητας (που θέλω να ελπίζω ότι θα υπάρχει)
Ο άλλος είναι να τσεκάρεις ανά τακτά διαστήματα την default setup page του router σου όπου δείχνει την ταχύτητα συγχρονισμού

----------


## euri

Απελπισία...αίσχος...αιδώς!  Είπαν ότι Σεπτέμβρη θα διπλασιάσουν τις γραμμές μας, είναι ήδη 23/8 και ακόμα ο router μου γράφει την παλιά ταχύτητα γραμμής...  Δηλαδή τι περιμένουν άλλο οι ντισλαμοκράτορες για να μου αναβαθμίσουν τη γραμμούλα;;;  Εγώ δηλαδής δεν είμαι πελάτης τους όπως όλοι οι άλλοι;;;;  :Crying:   Περνάω τόσες ώρες πάνω από το router περιμένοντας να δω την ποθητή αναβάθμιση...

Αναβάθμιση ΤΩΡΑ!!!!!  :Protest:

----------


## sdikr

> Απελπισία...αίσχος...αιδώς!  Είπαν ότι Σεπτέμβρη θα διπλασιάσουν τις γραμμές μας, είναι ήδη 23/8 και ακόμα ο router μου γράφει την παλιά ταχύτητα γραμμής...  Δηλαδή τι περιμένουν άλλο οι ντισλαμοκράτορες για να μου αναβαθμίσουν τη γραμμούλα;;;  Εγώ δηλαδή δεν είμαι πελάτης τους όπως όλοι οι άλλοι;;;;


Εσυ να περιμένεις θα κάνουν πρώτα την δικια μου  :ROFL:

----------


## nikgr

euri δεν χρειάζονται οι ειρωνίες πιστεύω ειδικά από έναν moderator προς τα υπόλοιπα παιδιά που αδημονούν...  :Thinking:  
Οκ μπορεί να είμαστε ανυπόμονοι κάποιες φορές αλλά αυτό το στυλάκι του κεκαλυμμένου μπλαζέ, δήθεν χιούμορ/ειρωνίας δεν μ' αρέσει και το έχω παρατηρήσει και σ' αλλους moderators εδω μέσα με "κοστουμάκι Armani"...  :Whistle:

----------


## sdikr

> euri δεν χρειάζονται οι ειρωνίες πιστεύω ειδικά από έναν moderator προς τα υπόλοιπα παιδιά που αδημονούν...  
> Οκ μπορεί να είμαστε ανυπόμονοι κάποιες φορές αλλά αυτό το στυλάκι του κεκαλυμμένου μπλαζέ, δήθεν χιούμορ/ειρωνίας δεν μ' αρέσει και το έχω παρατηρήσει και σ' αλλους moderators εδω μέσα με "κοστουμάκι Armani"...



Ενω το δικό σου στυλάκι,  Hugo  boss   :Razz:

----------


## maik

> Εσυ να περιμένεις θα κάνουν πρώτα την δικια μου


Σιγα!!!! εχω πληρη προτεραιοτητα  :Cool:   :Cool:

----------


## euri

> Εσυ να περιμένεις θα κάνουν πρώτα την δικια μου


Τι μου λες τώρα;;;;  :Evil:    Άσε που έχω την υποψία ότι σήμερα μου κάηκε ένα switch από τα πολλά τελνέτια που έκανα στο router για να δω την ταχύτητα σύνδεσης!

Αλλά έτσι είστε σεις οι  :Lips Sealed:  , μόνο την πάρτη σας σκέφτεστε  :Thumb down:

----------


## nikgr

εγώ τουλάχιστον δεν το παίζω "moderator" sdikr... :Whistle:

----------


## aiolos.01

Η αναβάθμιση έγινε (κέντρο Νέου Κόσμου) ! Να δούμε με τη forthnet αύριο, αν και μάλλον θα έχουν πήξει στα τηλεφωνήματα και δε θα το σηκώνουν...

----------


## sdikr

> Σιγα!!!! εχω πληρη προτεραιοτητα



Μιλάω για αλλο dslam    :Razz: 



> Τι μου λες τώρα;;;;  Άσε που έχω την υποψία ότι σήμερα μου κάηκε ένα switch από τα πολλά τελνέτια που έκανα στο router για να δω την ταχύτητα σύνδεσης!
> 
> Αλλά έτσι είστε σεις οι  , μόνο την πάρτη σας σκέφτεστε


εεε και εσύ το παράκανες,  δεν ήταν αναγκη να το κλείνεις  απο τον πολυμπρίζο,  μπορούσες να κάνεις ενα  reload   :Razz:

----------


## sdikr

> εγώ τουλάχιστον δεν το παίζω "moderator" sdikr...


ουτε εγώ   :Wink: 

Είμαι

----------


## katafitos

Εγω θα θελα ξερα ποιος θα εινα ο "τυχερος" της υποθεσης που θα αναβαθμιστει μετα απο 3 μηνες...

----------


## Whiteyez

> Εγω θα θελα ξερα ποιος θα εινα ο "τυχερος" της υποθεσης που θα αναβαθμιστει μετα απο 3 μηνες...


Προφανός όλη η Tούμπα Θεσσαλονίκης..... :Mad:

----------


## sdikr

> Προφανός όλη η Tούμπα Θεσσαλονίκης.....


Δεν θα το έλεγα μιας και έχουμε Intracom  τα οποιά προχωράνε γοργά

----------


## gregorisvas

Α μην το λες..Κι εδω στα μερη μου δεν περιμενω νωριτερα  :Wink:  Εχω και alcatel..Οπως ειπα και σε προηγουμενο ποστ..Καλος Nοεμβρης  :Smile: 
sdikr εσυ ξερεις μηπως για ποιο λογο καθυστερουν τα alcatel?Εχουν καποια ιδιαιτερη ρυθμιση? :S

----------


## nikgr

Whiteyez απ' τα κεντρικά της Ερμού που με πήραν τηλέφωνο για την προσφατη  βλάβη που είχα μου είπαν ότι 2πλασιασμό στην Τούμπα να περιμένω από Οκτώβρη.
Απ' την άλλη διάβασα παραπάνω κάποιον φίλο που είπε για 28/8-5/9 στη Θεσ/νικη...
Ό,τι να 'ναι!...

Επίσης μου είπαν ότι θα το κοιτάξουν για αναβάθμιση του dslam μου (νουμερο 63 νομίζω αν αυτό λέει κάτι) γιατί προφανώς είναι μπουκωμένο. (το ίδιο μου είπε και η forthnet) Δηλαδή πρέπει να βρίσεις για να σου ξεμπουκώσουν το dslam ?...

Επίσης όταν ξαναρώτησα σήμερα τί γίνεται μου είπαν ότι έχω "καλωδιακή" βλάβη και θα έρθει συνεργείο στην περιοχή μου...
Ό,τι να ναι...

----------


## theopan

> Συμφωνα με τη λογικη θα επρεπε, αλλά...ο ΟΤΕ ανεφερε τα 256, άρα μενουμε στα 256.
> Γκρρρρρ...
> Τεσπα δεν ειναι και ασχημα τα 2Μbps


Δεν υφισταται προσβαση 2048/512 ουτε μεχρι σημερα.Η 2048 down ειχε παντα 256 up.Ο "διπλασιασμος" αναφερεται στο download.

----------


## Whiteyez

> Whiteyez απ' το κέντρο της Ερμού που με πήραν τηλέφωνο για την προσφατη  βλάβη που είχα μου είπαν ότι 2πλασιασμό στην Τούμπα να περιμένω από Οκτώβρη.
> Απ' την άλλη διάβασα παραπάνω κάποιον φίλο που είπε για 28/8-5/9...
> Ό,τι να 'ναι!...
> 
> Το θέμα είναι ότι με τα μπουκωμένα dslam δεν έχουμε πολλά να ελπίζουμε...



Αυτό ήταν...πάνε και αυτές οι λίγες ώρες ήρεμου ύπνου που είχα.. :Crying:

----------


## sdikr

> Whiteyez απ' τα κεντρικά της Ερμού που με πήραν τηλέφωνο για την προσφατη  βλάβη που είχα μου είπαν ότι 2πλασιασμό στην Τούμπα να περιμένω από Οκτώβρη.
> Απ' την άλλη διάβασα παραπάνω κάποιον φίλο που είπε για 28/8-5/9...
> Ό,τι να 'ναι!...
> 
> Επίσης μου είπαν ότι θα το κοιτάξουν για αναβάθμιση του dslam μου (νουμερο 63 νομίζω αν αυτό λέει κάτι) γιατί προφανώς είναι μπουκωμένο. Δηλαδή πρέπει να βρίσεις για να σου ξεμπουκώσουν το dslam ?...
> Το θέμα είναι ότι με τα μπουκωμένα dslam δεν έχουμε πολλά να ελπίζουμε...


εμένα άλλα μου είπαν  :Whistle:

----------


## silver

για Πεντελη ξερει κανεις βρε παιδια?

----------


## Whiteyez

> εμένα άλλα μου είπαν


Tι σου είπαν δλδ?  :Embarassed:

----------


## nikgr

sdikr δεν το αμφισβητώ και μακάρι ο τεχνικός που μου το είπε να μην ήξερε...
Και μακάρι η αναβάθμιση να γίνει το συντομότερο.
Απλά μετέφερα με κάθε ειλικρίνεια αυτό που μου είπε για την Τούμπα

----------


## nickg78

:Whistle:  


> Εγω θα θελα ξερα ποιος θα εινα ο "τυχερος" της υποθεσης που θα αναβαθμιστει μετα απο 3 μηνες...


Έλα, καλησπέρα, με φώναξες;  :Whistle:  Κλασικά, εγώ θα είμαι αυτός, στην ξεχασμένη απ'τον κόσμο, κι απ'τον ΟΤΕ, περιοχή (πρώτα απέκτησε DSL η Γαύδος και μετά εμείς...). 

Αυτές τις μέρες είμαι διακοπές και συνδέομαι πού και πού με τον router στο σπίτι μήπως δω να έχει γίνει το θαύμα, αλλά δεν...

Θα στείλω ξανά νέα κατά τα Χριστούγεννα (και βάλε) που θα αναβαθμιστώ.  :Razz:

----------


## theopan

> Full LLU εχεις?Eαν ναι τοτε η γραμμη σου περναει απο τα dslam της Vivodi και συνεπως η οποια αναβαθμιση του ΟΤΕ δεν θα σε επιρρεασει (προς το καλυτερο  ) Εαν τωρα εισαι με shared llu μεσω dslam OTE τοτε θα αναβαθμιστει η γραμμη σου στα 768/192 ΑΛΛΑ σε περιπτωση που η Vivodi επιλεξει να μην σου αναβαθμισει τη συνδεση δεν θα ειναι αισθητες οι διαφορες.Πιθανον να υπαρχουν αλλα μην περιμενεις πολλα.


H vivodi εχει δικα της dslam τοσο στο shared οσο και στο full LLU.Μαλλον μπερδευεσαι με το ΑΡΥΣ που παρεχει οταν δεν υπαρχει σε καποια περιοχη δικο της δικτυο (οποτε σου δινει γραμμη ΟΤΕ).Τελος παντων εχει ανακοινωσει εδω και πολυ καιρο οτι θα αναβαθμισει και αυτη τις γραμμες της ακολουθωντας το δρομο του ΟΤΕ.Δε σημαινει αυτο ομως οτι εχει καμια σχεση με τον ΟΤΕ και το χρονοδιαγραμμα του.

----------


## sdikr

> sdikr δεν το αμφισβητώ και μακάρι ο τεχνικός που μου το είπε να μην ήξερε...
> Και μακάρι η αναβάθμιση να γίνει το συντομότερο.
> Απλά μετέφερα με κάθε ειλικρίνεια αυτό που μου είπε για την Τούμπα


Και εγώ ελπίζω σε αυτό,  δεν έχω κάτι επίσημο δυστήχως




> Α μην το λες..Κι εδω στα μερη μου δεν περιμενω νωριτερα  Εχω και alcatel..Οπως ειπα και σε προηγουμενο ποστ..Καλος Nοεμβρης 
> sdikr εσυ ξερεις μηπως για ποιο λογο καθυστερουν τα alcatel?Εχουν καποια ιδιαιτερη ρυθμιση? :S


Απο όσο έχει ακουστεί στο φόρουμ για κάποιο λόγο θα καθηστερήσουν τα alcatel,  Μην ξεχνάμε οτι για τον κάθε τυπο dslam  υπάρχει συμβόλαιο υποστήριξης  και το αναλαμβάνει η κάθε εταίρια






> Tι σου είπαν δλδ?



Οτι προχωράει η αναβάθμιση,  παλι στο μη επισημο δεν υπάρχει ακριβή ημερομηνιά  απλά το οτι προχωράνε


(βλεπώ πχ οτι έγινε στην Ροδο  σημέρα)

----------


## beyonder

> Φυσικά η Τελλας μου είπε ότι πρέπει να τους ενημερώσει επίσημα ο ΟΤΕ ότι η αναβάθμιση είναι δωρεάν για να αυξήσουν την ταχύτητα !!!! όταν τους είπα για το επίσημο δελτίου τύπου του ΟΤΕ μου απάντησαν ότι δεν τους καλύπτει!!! Ωραίος κουτοπόνηρος τρόπος να να καθυστερήσεις το αναπόφευκτο .
> 
> Τι περιμένουν να πετύχουν εκτός απο το να εκνευρίσουν πελάτες που τους πλήρωναν κάποτε το dsl 384/128 58  Ευρώ !!! 
> 
> Τα σχόλια δικά σας ....


Οι ανθρωποι ειναι Χατζιαβατηδες..
Εγω ειχα αοριστου απο τον Ιανουαριο με Τελλας.
Τον Αυγουστο εφυγα απο Αθηνα και πηγα στο εξοχικο μου οπου περσι που ημουν με ondsl εμπαινα απο εκει με dial-up με την back-up συνδεση που σου παρεχει.

Βαζω το λαπτοπ λοιπον, συνδεω το καλωδιακι στον τοιχο βαζω username kai password αυτα που ειχα στο dsl και μου βγαζει wrong username or psswrd.

Τους παιρνω τηλεφωνο τους το λεω και μου λενε "βεβαιως εχουμε dial-up για την περιπτωση σας, θα βαλετε username tellas kai paswrd free"

Μα τι λετε λεω αυτο δεν ειναι ΕΠΑΚ θα πληρωσω κανονικη κληση.
Ε ναι μου λεει ετσι γινεται..
Μα πληρωνω dsl το οποιο καθεται λεω και για 5 καππα απο το pstn θα χρεωθω και αστικη κληση?! 
Ε ναι λεει.. ετσι γινεται...

Την επομενη μερα εστειλα faxaki με τα στοιχεια μου και οτι επιθυμω να διακοψω την αοριστου.

Αυτα.

----------


## toRus

Δηλαδή εγώ που είμαι και Θεσσαλονική ΚΑΙ Alcatel θα διπλασιαστώ τελευταίος απ' όλους ;

 :Very angry:

----------


## sdikr

> H vivodi εχει δικα της dslam τοσο στο shared οσο και στο full LLU.Μαλλον μπερδευεσαι με το ΑΡΥΣ που παρεχει οταν δεν υπαρχει σε καποια περιοχη δικο της δικτυο (οποτε σου δινει γραμμη ΟΤΕ).Τελος παντων εχει ανακοινωσει εδω και πολυ καιρο οτι θα αναβαθμισει και αυτη τις γραμμες της ακολουθωντας το δρομο του ΟΤΕ.Δε σημαινει αυτο ομως οτι εχει καμια σχεση με τον ΟΤΕ και το χρονοδιαγραμμα του.


Λαθος ανακοινωσε οτι θα αναβαθμιση την συνδρόμη αυτών που ειναι σε πιλοτικό ΑΡΥΣ  (δεν είπε κάτι για shared/llu)

----------


## gregorisvas

Ας ελπισουμε οτι θα διαψευσθεις sdikr  :Razz:  Οπως και ολοι οι αλλοι που ειπαν οτι τα alcatel θα καθυστερησουν (βλεπε chatasos  :Razz:  )  :Laughing:

----------


## toRus

Ελπίζω τουλάχιστον, όσο καιρό παραμένω στάσιμος, τη 1024 γραμμή ADSL του OTE να την πληρώνω μισή, σύμφωνα με τις νέες τιμές.

----------


## gregorisvas

Toυλαχιστον εχεις και μια 1024  :Whistle:  Εμεις εδω για την 1024 εχουμε πιασει τα λιβανιστηρια και ειμαστε ολημερις και οληνυκτις πανω απ τα ρουτερια  :Laughing:

----------


## nikgr

> Δηλαδή εγώ που είμαι και Θεσσαλονική ΚΑΙ Alcatel θα διπλασιαστώ τελευταίος απ' όλους ;


Μπα! Τελευταίοι θα ανβαθμιστούν αυτοί που είναι ΚΑΙ Τούμπα ΚΑΙ σε alcatel ! 
Tώρα που έφυγε και ο Σαλπιγγίδης τα έπιασε μια κατάθλιψη τα παιδιά του πΟΤΕ και δεν μπορούν να αποδώσουν...  :Razz:

----------


## sdikr

> Ας ελπισουμε οτι θα διαψευσθεις sdikr  Οπως και ολοι οι αλλοι που ειπαν οτι τα alcatel θα καθυστερησουν (βλεπε chatasos  )


Και εγω το ελπίζω  αλλά δεν το νομίζω  :Wink:

----------


## Hetfield

Παντως εγω εχω να παρατηρησω οτι ειναι κριμα να μεινουν μερικοι απ'εξω που εχουν παρει μεγαλες προσφορες (οπως εγω, με Vivodi ΔΙΟΔΟΣ, αλλα δεν με νοιαζει και πολυ, εχω πανελληνιες αλλωστε). Αν θελουμε να μιλαμε για ουσιαστικη αναβαθμιση της ευρυζωνικοτητας στη χωρα μας, πρεπει να αναθμιστουν ΟΛΟΙ χωρις καμια εξαιρεση. Αυτα τα κολπακια της forthnet με τα πασκετα 1mbit για ενα χρονο, οι οποιοι απο οτι εχουν ενημερωθει μερικοι απο εδω μεσα απο την ιδια την εταιρεια, δεν θα αναβαθμιστουν, μου τη δινουν αφανταστα. Εχει και 3Gbits δικτυο με το εξωτερικο. Το ιδιο βεβαια ισχυει και για τη Vivodi, αλλα αυτη εχει δικο της, ανεξαρτητο δικτυο.

----------


## katafitos

> Έλα, καλησπέρα, με φώναξες;  Κλασικά, εγώ θα είμαι αυτός, στην ξεχασμένη απ'τον κόσμο, κι απ'τον ΟΤΕ, περιοχή (πρώτα απέκτησε DSL η Γαύδος και μετά εμείς...). 
> 
> Αυτές τις μέρες είμαι διακοπές και συνδέομαι πού και πού με τον router στο σπίτι μήπως δω να έχει γίνει το θαύμα, αλλά δεν...
> 
> Θα στείλω ξανά νέα κατά τα Χριστούγεννα (και βάλε) που θα αναβαθμιστώ.


Μπα μην το δενεις σχοινι κορδονι, μπορει να σε φαω στην στροφη!  :Razz:  

Εδω να φανταστεις δεν εχει συνεργειο adsl "καθαρο" και εχουν και στελνουν τους ανθρωπους των τηλεφωνων που οι ανθρωποι τηλεφωνα εφτιαχναν μια ζωη και τους δειχνεις τα crc errors και τα κοιταζουν σαστισμενοι.

----------


## PiFd

Παιδιά OTENET απο 384-->786 kbps 
Κατεβάζει με 80 kb/s

----------


## dindon

> Το έγραψα και πριν 10 περίπου σελίδες
> 
> Είχα 1024/256 OteNet 
> Εδώ και 12 ώρες έχω 2048/256
> 
> Να και το test από το http://speedtest.forthnet.gr/
> 
> Checking for Middleboxes . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .  Done
> running 10s outbound test (client to server) . . . . . 222.46Kb/s
> ...


Εχεις προσφορα/πακετο ή συνδεση/αοριστου ομως ;

----------


## No-Name

@dindon αναβαθμίζονται κανονικά και όσοι έχουν : http://corporate.otenet.gr/portal/po...it_doview=9473

Δεν παίζει ρόλο τι είδους σύνδεση (νέα παλιά αορίστου ορισμένου προσφορά) έχεις

----------


## boza

Παιδιά να ρωτήσω.....εγώ που ειμαι στο διοδος με τη VIVODI σε full LLU...θα μεινω στασιμος στα 512/128?????εχει κανεις καμια ενημερωση????

----------


## dindon

> @dindon αναβαθμίζονται κανονικά και όσοι έχουν : http://corporate.otenet.gr/portal/po...it_doview=9473
> 
> Δεν παίζει ρόλο τι είδους σύνδεση (νέα παλιά αορίστου ορισμένου προσφορά) έχεις


Με πετυχες πανω που εστελνα pm στο sdikr για το κλειδωμα του θεματος που ειχα ανοιξει:  :Sad:  
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=45226

Ριξε και μια ματια στο post
http://www.pctechnology.gr/vbull/vb/...9&postcount=37
του θεματος 
http://www.pctechnology.gr/vbull/vb/...ad.php?t=26369

Απο οτι διαβασα στο παρον topic αρκετοι που πανε σε 2Mbit ΟΤΕ δεν εχουν γραψει αν αναβαθμιστηκε και ο provider.
Μερικοι εχουν γραψει οτι δεν πηραν 2Mbit απο provider αλλοι ειναι στα 160KB/s και αλλοι στα 210KB/s (θα μου πεις βεβαια οτι και πριν επαιζαν οι ταχυτητες..)

Απλα επειδη δεν εχω διαβασει επισημη ενημερωση απο τις εταιριες για το θεμα του 1Mbit ελεγα να μαζεψουμε στο τοπικ που ανοιξα τις μαρτυριες των χρηστων γιατι δεν μπορω να βγαλω συμπερασμα για τι συμβαινει με τις 1Mbit-->2Mbit.

Παντως απο οτι διαβαζω στα ελληνικα fora δεν εχω βγαλει ασφαλες συμπερασμα για το τι θα γινει με τις 1Mbit-->2Mbit.

----------


## No-Name

> Με πετυχες πανω που εστελνα pm στο sdikr για το κλειδωμα του θεματος που ειχα ανοιξει:  
> http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=45226
> 
> Ριξε και μια ματια στο post
> http://www.pctechnology.gr/vbull/vb/...9&postcount=37
> του θεματος 
> http://www.pctechnology.gr/vbull/vb/...ad.php?t=26369
> 
> Απο οτι διαβασα στο παρον topic αρκετοι που πανε σε 2Mbit ΟΤΕ δεν εχουν γραψει αν αναβαθμιστηκε και ο provider.
> ...


Εγώ σου λέω πώς η οτενετ και η hol επίσημα αναβαθμίσουν και τις 1mbps κανονικά

Καλό θα ήταν όποιος αναβαθμίστηκε να γράφει αν έχει λιανική ή ΆΡΥΣ σύνδεση περιοχή και όνομα παρόχου.Για να βγάλουμε καμιά άκρη.

Εγώ πχ

Γραμμή:ΑΡΥΣ-HOL 1024->2048 πλέον
Σύνδεση/πακέτο:Hol B.B 1024->2048 πλέον

Γραμμή(2η):AΡΥΣ-ΟΤΕΝΕΤ 1024
Σύνδεση/πακέτο:OTENET kit 1024(pending.... :Whistle:  )

----------


## No-Name

> Παιδιά να ρωτήσω.....εγώ που ειμαι στο διοδος με τη VIVODI σε full LLU...θα μεινω στασιμος στα 512/128?????εχει κανεις καμια ενημερωση????


Είσαι μέσω llu ακόμα ουδείς ξέρει τι θα κάνει η βιβόντι.....και αν θα κάνει!

----------


## gregorisvas

Οπως φαινεται ολη η Πελοπονησσος θα αργησει..Ολοι ειμαστε σε Alcatel  :Smile:

----------


## bo8ran8rwpos

πω γμτ δεν ξερω αν πρεπει να χαρω η να λυπηθω.

ειχα ακουσει πως θα ξεκινουσε απο σεπτεμβριο η αναβαθμιση κ γι αυτο ειχα καλεσει την forthnet κ αναβαθμησα την 384 σε 1024 (αυτη με τα 25Ε/μηνα για ενα χρονο) ωστε τελικα να γινει 2048. χθες δεν ειχα παρατηρησει διαφορα στην ταχυτητα. σημερα ομως μετα απο ενα reconnect επιασα το 1mbit (κ κατεβαζει με 110-115 kb). ελπιζω μονο να μην ειχε γινει η αναβαθμιση γραμμης οσο ημουν με την 384.

μπορει καποιος να με διαφωτισει στο συγκεκριμενο θεμα? ξερει δηλαδη αν αναβαθμιστηκαν οι γραμμες Ν.Φαληρου? (δεν εχω ιδεα σε ποιο dslam ανηκουν. φανταζομαι σε καποιο του πειραια. ισως τερψιθεας)

ελπιζω να μην εχασα την 2048.. κριμα ειναι. θα παω στον ΟΤΕ να  :RTFM:  που δεν κρατα το χρονοδιαγραμμα του.  :Razz:

----------


## MadCatMk2

> αλλα πολυ ασταθης η γραμμη... εκει που δουλευει στα 89-90... τσουπ ριχνει και μια βουτια στα 30κατι να δροσιστει...να ανησυχησω?? η μηπως ειναι φυσιολογικο για αρχη???
> πριν την αναβαθμιση δουλευε σταθεροτατα στα 47-50...χωρις βουτιες...βεβαια θα μου πεις αυγουστος ειναι...εχει και τρελη ζεστη τωρα 2 μερες...ποιος εχει τη δυνατοτητα να κανει βουτιες και δεν τις κανει...


Παιδιά δεν ξέρω τι λέτε εσείς για "βουτιές" της ταχυτητάς σας μετά την αναβάθμιση, αλλά η ακόμη αναβάθμιστη δικιά μου, όχι βουτιές κανεί, αλλά ΥΠΟΒΡΥΧΙΕΣ ΚΑΤΑΔΥΣΕΙΣ, μετά από ένα λεπτάκι στη max speed.... Φαντάζομαι μετά την αναβάθμιση....

----------


## anepro

Ελπιζω μονο να τελειωσει γρηγορα η "ιστορια" αναβαθμιση χωρις πολλα παρατραγουδα!

----------


## famous

Κρίμα που στην αναβάθμιση δεν δίνουν λίγα γκάζια και στο upload
Κρίμα το maximum εφικτό να είναι ΠΑΛΙ το 256. ΚΡΙΜΑ.  :Thumb down:

----------


## geo7

> Παιδιά δεν ξέρω τι λέτε εσείς για "βουτιές" της ταχυτητάς σας μετά την αναβάθμιση, αλλά η ακόμη αναβάθμιστη δικιά μου, όχι βουτιές κανεί, αλλά ΥΠΟΒΡΥΧΙΕΣ ΚΑΤΑΔΥΣΕΙΣ, μετά από ένα λεπτάκι στη max speed.... Φαντάζομαι μετά την αναβάθμιση....


ενταξει..εγω το ειπα αυτο γιατι ειναι αρκετα εκνευριστικο να πηγαινει σαν ασανσερ... :Mad:  (μεχρι και κατι 7αρακια επιασα εχτες...) θυμηθηκα τις οχι και τοσο παλιες, ηρωικες εποχες του dial-up και μου σηκωθηκε η τριχα καγκελο... :Laughing: 
Απο χτες το βραδυ εστρωσε λιγο αλλα οπως και να 'χει διπλασιασμος δεν ειναι...δηλαδη 100αρια δεν πιανω ουτε για αστειο...στην ουσια απο 512 εγινε 768...αλλα οχι οτι με χαλαει κιολας, απ' το τπτ... :Smile:

----------


## Kiwi

> Σήμερα το μεσημέρι είδα ότι η γραμμή μου   512/128  έγινε 1024/256 .
> Το σπουδαίο είναι οτι η Altec πρέπει να αναβάθμισε τη συνδρομή και έτσι κατεβάζω με 100ΚΒps απο διάφορους servers  .
> Κέντρο Ψυχικού, DSLAM μάλλον Intracom


Την Altec την περιβάλει ένα μυστήριο. Ακόμα δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω αν έχουν κόφτη ή όχι. Για αναβάθμιση των συνδρομών πάντως το σίγουρο είναι ότι δεν έχει γίνει. Πήρα τηλέφωνο και ρώτησα αν θα κάνουν αναβαθμίσεις και η απάντηση ήταν ένα διπλωματικό "εξετάζεται"  :Cool:

----------


## blueice

Παιδια εχει αναβαθμιστεί κανένας που να είναι σε dslam siemens-2 ;

----------


## astralon

> Οπως φαινεται ολη η Πελοπονησσος θα αργησει..Ολοι ειμαστε σε Alcatel


το dslam μου, μια χαρά intracom έχει (κ δυο τρομάρες)

----------


## STARJOHN

Παιδια η ALTEC δεν εχει κοφτη το ξεω απο εγκυρη  πηγη.
Και εγω εχω ALTEC και εχω 384 εκανα αναβαθμηση στην γραμμη 512 κια καταβαζα 
με 62 χωρισ να αναβαθμισω την συνδρομη.

----------


## JOTE

> Παιδια η ALTEC δεν εχει κοφτη το ξεω απο εγκυρη  πηγη.
> Και εγω εχω ALTEC και εχω 384 εκανα αναβαθμηση στην γραμμη 512 κια καταβαζα 
> με 62 χωρισ να αναβαθμισω την συνδρομη.


ποτε θα μαθετε να κρυβεται λογια?? 


Δεν ειναι αναγκη να το βγαλουμε και στις ειδησεις!     :Thumb down:

----------


## demollyon

Παιδιά Νικαιώτης με Otenet εδώ (ναι το ξέρω ότι το λέει και αριστερά :P)

Εδώ τπτ την ίδια ταχύτητα πιάνω, χωρίς καμία διαφορά. Χθες το βράδυ έστειλα e-mail στην Otenet και το παραθέτω:

*demollyon*: 

Τώρα που ο ΟΤΕ διπλασιάζει τις ονομαστικές ταχύτητες, η Otenet θα προβεί σε διπλασιασμο?

Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων.

*Otenet*:
_
Αγαπητέ κύριε ,

Σε συνέχεια του μηνύματός σας θα θέλαμε να σας ενημερώσουμε ότι η ΟΤΕΝΕΤ ολοκλήρωσε την
αναβάθμιση των ταχυτήτων πρόσβασης στο Internet με τις υπηρεσίες ADSL.Η αναβάθμιση αφορά 
όλους τους συνδρομητές της ΟΤΕΝΕΤ και δεν απαιτείται από την πλευρά σας καμία επιπλέον 
ενέργεια.


Παραμένουμε στη διάθεσή σας για οποιαδήποτε άλλη πληροφορία ή διευκρίνιση._

Mε δουλεύουν?? Αφού οι ταχύτητες είναι ίδιες  :Evil: 

Ή μήπως θα εννοεί ότι θα αναβαθμιστώ αυτόματα όταν ο ΟΤΕ αναβαθμίσει την γραμμη?

BTW 2 ερωτήσεις:

1) Η αναβάθμιση πιάνεται και σε συνδρομητές, αλλά και όσους έχουν πακέτο προσφοράς ε? (το είδα κάπου απλά θέλω επιβεβαίωση)

2) Ξέρει κανείς τις ημερομηνίες που αντιστοιχούν στις περιοχές για την αναβάθμιση?

Thanx! :One thumb up:

----------


## Kiwi

> Παιδια η ALTEC δεν εχει κοφτη το ξεω απο εγκυρη  πηγη.
> Και εγω εχω ALTEC και εχω 384 εκανα αναβαθμηση στην γραμμη 512 κια καταβαζα 
> με 62 χωρισ να αναβαθμισω την συνδρομη.


Σίγουρα έχει "κόφτη" στα pings. Τι 384, τι 512, τι 1204, τα pings κολημένα στα ίδια νούμερα. Μπορεί βέβαια να παπαπολογώ και τα pings να μην εξαρτώνται από τον παροχέα.

----------


## STARJOHN

> ποτε θα μαθετε να κρυβεται λογια?? 
> 
> 
> Δεν ειναι αναγκη να το βγαλουμε και στις ειδησεις!


 
Εχεις δικιο sorry αλλα απαντησα σε ενα πιο πανω μυνημα απο τον Kiwi

----------


## Kiwi

> Mε δουλεύουν?? Αφού οι ταχύτητες είναι ίδιες 
> 
> Ή μήπως θα εννοεί ότι θα αναβαθμιστώ αυτόματα όταν ο ΟΤΕ αναβαθμίσει την γραμμη?
> 
> BTW 2 ερωτήσεις:
> 
> 1) Η αναβάθμιση πιάνεται και σε συνδρομητές, αλλά και όσους έχουν πακέτο προσφοράς ε? (το είδα κάπου απλά θέλω επιβεβαίωση)
> 
> 2) Ξέρει κανείς τις ημερομηνίες που αντιστοιχούν στις περιοχές για την αναβάθμιση?
> ...


Όταν αναβαθμιστεί η γραμμή θα δεις τη διαφορά.

1) Από οσο έχω καταλάβει ΝΑΙ

2) ΟΧΙ και έχει αναφερθεί επανηλειμένα στο παρόν νήμα. Για περισότερες πληροφορίες απευθυνθείτε στο Μαντείο Δελφών.  :Razz:

----------


## evagelos

Εγώ που έχω 512 παίζει κανονικά.
Μένω Αγ. Φανούριο
ΟΤΕ-VIVODI

----------


## whitecat

πω πω ζαλιστηκα...τοσες σελιδες διαβασα. 
μια παρακληση.
μην κανετε τις ιδιες ερωτησεις. τις εχουν κανει και τις εχουν απαντησει αλλοι πριν απο εσας. σεβαστητε τους αναγνωστες.
ευχαριστω

----------


## Lumens

Βιομηχανική Περιοχή Βόλου, αναβαθμιστήκαμε από 512/128 σε 1024/256  :Smile: 

Και κατεβάζω πλέον σταθερά με 112kB/s από NTUA, έχουμε ONdsl office basic 512.

----------


## dhmk

*Χολαργός, ΟΤΕΝΕΤ*. Μόλις αναβαθμίστηκα σε 736/192. Κατεβάζω από rapidshare με 76KB αυτή τη στιγμή. Και κει που είχα αρχίσει να διαολοστέλνω τον ΟΤΕ με τα συνεχή προβλήματα στη γραμμή τον τελευταίο καιρό, αυτή τη φορά η διακοπή ήταν για καλό.

----------


## legend_l13

Καλημέρα σε όλους τους φίλους/ες.

Αθήνα -> Βύρωνας -> DSLAM 'Alcatel'
ADSL over ISDN
Conn-X, 1024/256 Home (OTEnet)

Μετά από επικοινωνία μου με τους υπεύθυνους (λόγω ιδιότητας μου), σας ενημερώνω:

Ο.Τ.Ε.:
Εχει δεσμευθεί, το αργότερο, μέχρι τις 21/9/06 να έχει ολοκληρώσει τις διαδικασίες αναβάθμισης στην ΑΘΗΝΑ. Δεν θα υπάρξει ΚΑΜΜΙΑ απολύτως αλλαγή στις οικονομικές υποχρεώσεις του καταναλωτή, αλλά και ΟΥΤΕ ανάγκη τροποποιήσεων της ήδη υπάρχουσας Υπολογιστικής του δομής (καταναλωτή). Καταργούνται όλες οι προηγούμενες ονομαστικές ταχύτητες (384/128, 512/128 και 1024/256).

OTEnet:
Η διαδικασία προσαρμογής των λογαριασμών στις αντίστοιχες νέες ταχύτητες του Ο.Τ.Ε., θα γίνεται παράλληλα: π.χ. από Ο.Τ.Ε. 1024/256 και OTEnet 1024/256 -> Ο.Τ.Ε. 2048/256 και OTEnet 2048/256. Από πλευράς OTEnet, δεν θα υπάρξει ΚΑΜΜΙΑ απολύτως αλλαγή στις οικονομικές υποχρεώσεις του καταναλωτή, καθώς και στην χρονική διάρκεια του συμβολαίου του, αλλά και ΟΥΤΕ ανάγκη τροποποιήσεων της ήδη υπάρχουσας Υπολογιστικής του δομής (καταναλωτή).

Για τους υπόλοιπους Providers, αν και και η εκτίμηση μου είναι ότι θα ισχύσει η ίδια πολιτική, καλό είναι να έχει μια προσωπική επικοινωνία ο κάθε ένας/μια.

Εξαιρούνται Providers με τελείως αυτόνομο δίκτυο παροχής (π.χ. Vivodi).

Με εκτίμηση,
legend_l13

(Υπεύθυνος Μηχανογράφησης σε Ομιλο Εταιρειών)

----------


## talaiporos

Προς mods,
σπάστε το νήμα ρε παιδιά. χωρίστε τις πληροφορίες όσων έχουν αναβαθμιστεί σε ένα και αυτούς που ζητούν πληροφορίες σε άλλο ή κάντε κάτι. Το νήμα πάει να γίνει πιο μεγάλο από το πόλεμος και ειρήνη. Δε νομίζω ότι φταίνε όσοι ξαναρωτούν τα ίδια πράγματα. Ποιος αντέχει να διαβάσει τέτοιο κατεβατό και να θυμάται και τι διάβασε, ειδικά αν δεν είναι εξπέρ και τον μπερδεύουν και οι όροι λιγουλάκι?
φιλικά

----------


## morfeas-dsl-

γιαννενα.αναβαθμιστηκα

----------


## manicx

Αγία Παρασκευή μέχρι σήμερα πρωϊ 08:30 σε Siemens 2 PSTN, τίποτε. Αν αναβαθμιστεί κανείς ή έχει νέα ας ρίξει μια φωνή κατά 'δω...

----------


## Braveheart1980

> :::.. testmy.net test results ..:::
> Download Connection is:: 1400 Kbps about 1.4 Mbps (tested with 1496 kB)
> Download Speed is:: 171 kB/s
> Upload Connection is:: 218 Kbps about 0.22 Mbps (tested with 386 kB)
> Upload Speed is:: 27 kB/s
> Tested From:: http://testmy.net (Server 1)
> Test Time:: 2006/08/23 - 12:43am 
> D-Validation Link:: http://testmy.net/stats/id-GTJKPYB47
> U-Validation Link:: http://testmy.net/stats/id-PHWR40DLA 
> User Agent:: Mozilla/5.0 (X11; U; Linux i686; en-US; rv:1.8.0.5) Gecko/20060719 Firefox/1.5.0.5 [!]


ΑΝΑΒΑΘΜΙΣΤΗΚΑ!



Μονο αναβαθμιση γραμμης προς το παρον , οχι παροχου (μαλλον???)

Περιοχη Αργυρουπολη
Τηλ. 996xxxx
DSLAM Ηλιουπολης

----------


## ckgfe

καλημέρα ! Αναβαθμίστηκα σήμερα απο 384/128 σε 768/192 . Περιοχή  Αργυρούπολη - 993χχχχ. Απ ό.τι παρατηρώ όμως και στο τεστ της forthnet και στο testmy.net μου λέει ταχύτητες 392/168 ... Υπάρχει περίπτωση να διορθωθεί αυτό το πρόβλημα ?

----------


## Cyberdemon87

Παιδια συγνωμη αν εχει ρωτηθει απο καπιον αλλον αλλα αναρωτιεμαι γιατι δεν εχω αναβαθμιστει και αν θα αναβαθμιστει η συνδεση μου. Εχω Vivodi 384 ΑΡΥΣ.

Μενω στον Βολο. Ενας χρηστης απο Βιομηχανική Περιοχή Βόλου γραφει οτι του εγινε η αναβαθμιση, αλλα σε εμενα τπτ ακομα...

Σας παρακαλω απαντηστε μου!

----------


## maui

Κανεις απο Καβαλα αναβαθμιστηκε; Tι γινεται με την Καβαλα τελευτεους θα μας αφησουν; :Thumb down:   :Crying:

----------


## silver

> Καλημέρα σε όλους τους φίλους/ες.
> 
> Αθήνα -> Βύρωνας -> DSLAM 'Alcatel'
> ADSL over ISDN
> Conn-X, 1024/256 Home (OTEnet)
> 
> Μετά από επικοινωνία μου με τους υπεύθυνους (λόγω ιδιότητας μου), σας ενημερώνω:
> 
> Ο.Τ.Ε.:
> Εχει δεσμευθεί, το αργότερο, μέχρι τις 21/9/06 να έχει ολοκληρώσει τις διαδικασίες αναβάθμισης στην ΑΘΗΝΑ. Δεν θα υπάρξει ΚΑΜΜΙΑ απολύτως αλλαγή στις οικονομικές υποχρεώσεις του καταναλωτή, αλλά και ΟΥΤΕ ανάγκη τροποποιήσεων της ήδη υπάρχουσας Υπολογιστικής του δομής (καταναλωτή). Καταργούνται όλες οι προηγούμενες ονομαστικές ταχύτητες (384/128, 512/128 και 1024/256).


Οταν λεει Αθηνα να εννοει γενικα λεκανοπεδιο Αττικης ή μονο Δημο Αθηναιων..?
Για να ξερουμε εδω στη Πεντελη τι να περιμενουμε... :Sad:

----------


## CRAzYMiLK

Εμενα παιδες μου την κανανε 1024 αλλα δεν παει πανω απο 63ΚΒ/s.Exω connx 512 θα μου το κανουνε 1024 η πρεπει να τους παρω τηλ?

----------


## BlueChris

Είμαι περίεργος αν ο ΟΤΕ έκανε το 256upload στους κατόχουν 1024 γραμμές σε 512upload τοτε ο ανταγωνισμός στους υπόλοιπους θα ήταν ίδιος και θα διπλασίαζαν δωρεάν και το upload? Δηλαδή έτσι απλά διπλασιάζουν τις γραμμές χωρίς άμεσα να μπορούν να το υποστηρίξουν με τις συνδέσεις του εξωτερικού, γιατί κακά τα ψέματα έτσι όπως διαφαίνεται (μακάρι να βγω ψέυτης αλλά είναι προσωπική γνώμη) μόλις τελειώσει η αναβάθμιση θα έχουμε στιγμές απείρου κάλους με χρήστες στα 2mbit download να κατεβάζουν πραγματικά σε 512...
Φυσικά εμείς οι χρήστες πανιγυρίζουμε  :Smile: 

my 2 cents

----------


## mrk

> Οταν λεει Αθηνα να εννοει γενικα λεκανοπεδιο Αττικης ή μονο Δημο Αθηναιων..?
> Για να ξερουμε εδω στη Πεντελη τι να περιμενουμε...


Προφανώς εννοεί την Αττική ολόκληρη... Αν διαβάσεις προηγούμενα posts, θα δεις αναβαθμισμένους χρήστες από διάφορες περιοχές της Αθήνας (Ηλιούπολη, Χαλάνδρι κλπ κλπ)

----------


## sixama

Το μονο που θελω να δω ειναι ταχυτητες πανω απο 40κ ωστε να εχω την 384 που εχω πληρωσει και απο εκει και περα οποια αναβαθμιση προς τα πανω καλοδεχουμενη.
Αλλα γιατι εχω την αμφιβολια μου για τα κατσαβιδια του οτε? ελπιζω να μην παιρνω παλι τηλεφωνα ...

----------


## sunandsky

> ενταξει..εγω το ειπα αυτο γιατι ειναι αρκετα εκνευριστικο να πηγαινει σαν ασανσερ... (μεχρι και κατι 7αρακια επιασα εχτες...) θυμηθηκα τις οχι και τοσο παλιες, ηρωικες εποχες του dial-up και μου σηκωθηκε η τριχα καγκελο...
> Απο χτες το βραδυ εστρωσε λιγο αλλα οπως και να 'χει διπλασιασμος δεν ειναι...δηλαδη 100αρια δεν πιανω ουτε για αστειο...στην ουσια απο 512 εγινε 768...αλλα οχι οτι με χαλαει κιολας, απ' το τπτ...


Τα ίδια και από μένα. Έχω ακόμη 1024 (ondsl kit) μη αναβαθμισμένη και πηγαίνει σαν ασανσέρ (καταλήγει 7 ΟΟΟΟΟΟΛΕ-αυτά χτες), δε μπορώ να καταλάαααααβω....
(Είχα χαρεί κιόλας γιατί λέω αναβάθμιση άλλα  :No no:  

Σήμερα πάλι μείωση είχα. Αλλά σταθερή, πάω με 100... (από τα σταθερά 107 που είχα. Τι έγινε παιδιά ανεβήκατε 1024 και πήζουμε παρέα??????????)  :Laughing:  

Να δούμε αν και όταν αναβαθμιστώ και εγώ τι έχουμε να δούμε.

(644ΧΧΧΧ)

----------


## jim_jiannena

Κανείς από Γιάννενα;

 DSLAM Περιβλέπτου

----------


## JaMaiCaN

Από που μπορώ να μάθω σε ποιο DSLAM ανήκω; Ξέρω ότι είμαι στο κέντρο Ακαδημίας, αλλά έχει 3 με ISDN και δε ξέρω σε ποιο απ' όλα είμαι. Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## indifferentist

Γεια Σασ Παιδεσ. Ειμαι Κατοικοσ Κυψελησ Με Αρχικα Ψηφια Τηλεφ. Αριθμου 862.
Θα Θελα Να Μαθω Τι Κατασταση Παιζει Με Το Dslam Toy Ote. Οποιοσ Ξερει Η Ειναι Γειτονασ Ασ Μου Απαντησει... :Smile:  

Ευχαριστω!

Υ.γ. Αν Χρειαζεται Και Καποια Αλλη Πληροφορια Γραψτε Το Μου Να Σασ Απαντησω.

----------


## deathlok

Ηλιούπολη 
τηλ 992
1mbit-->2mbit
provider otenet (πακέτο connex)

Δυστυχώς μέχρι στιγμής σίγουρα δεν έχει αναβαθμιστή η συνδρομή στην otenet αφού πάνω από 90kbps δεν πάω με τπτ.(θα πάρω ένα τηλ πιο μετά να δω τι παίζει)

----------


## orestis7

Καλημέρα!Σήμερα εγίνε και εμένα 768/192!
Σε speed τεστ μου βγάζει 699.20/152.52 μια χαρά δηλαδή!!
Και τα πακέτα ήταν κοντά στα 60 που παλιά πάνω από 30 δεν έπιανα.
Και όλα αυτά στο Βύρωνα!! :Smile:

----------


## chrisyah

Αναβαθμίστηκα.

512/128 -> 1024/256

Αλεξάνδρα -> Intracom -> Κωλέτη 1 τηλ. 644XXXX

----------


## aklpts

running 10s outbound test (client to server) . . . . . 215.32Kb/s
running 10s inbound test (server to client) . . . . . . 1.78Mb/s

Forthnet αοριστου απο 1024 σε 2048. Κολωνακι

----------


## blackdart

Στη Φλώρινα είδα κανείς φως; 

Επίσης μια απορία: Έχει ληξει η συνδρομή πριν 2 βδομάδες  και τώρα θα την ανανεώσω, 

αν εντωμεταξύ έχει αναβαθμιστεί η γραμμή από 384 σε 768 
θα πρέπει να κάνω συνδρομή για μεγαλύτερη ταχύτητα 512 η 1024 

ή θα πρέπει να πάρω απλά 384 συνδρομή κ ο ISP θα την διπλασιάσει κατευθείαν από μόνος του;

----------


## ogenikos

Και τώρα, *the million euro question*
Επειδή σε κάποιο post πήρε το μάτι μου κάτι για τα Alcatel dslams, τελικά έχει αναβαθμιστεί κανείς που ανήκει σε Alcatel (ANKO) dslam ;;;
Γιατί σε όλους όσους αναβαθμίστηκαν βλέπω μόνο INTRACOM kai SIEMENS
Μήπως εμείς σε ALCATEL ειμαστε τα παιδιά ενός κατώτερου θεού, γιατί ώς γνωστόν τα alcatel dslams είναι και ρυθμισμένα να σου δίνουν το 80-85% της adsl σε αντίθεση με κάποια siemens.

----------


## minovg

> running 10s outbound test (client to server) . . . . . 215.32Kb/s
> running 10s inbound test (server to client) . . . . . . 1.78Mb/s
> 
> Forthnet αοριστου απο 1024 σε 2048. Κολωνακι


Το upload είναι 215 μόνο;  :Eek:  Νορμάλ δε θα έπρεπε να ναι 512;

----------


## ghostnik

Και άλλος απο 992 που αναβαθμίστηκε. (και εγώ απο 992 αρχίζω  :Evil:  )
Αντε καλά κατεβάσματα συντοπίτη και συμφορουμίτη deathlok !  :One thumb up:  
Τι γίνεται τελευταίος θα είμαι ??  :Razz:

----------


## aklpts

Με στεναχωρεις τωρα minovg. Ξεχασες οτι ειμαι σε οτε dslam? δεν ειμαι τελλασ δικτυο. 256 μας ειπαν. το download μονο διπλασιαζεται.

----------


## Wasp667

> Το upload είναι 215 μόνο;  Νορμάλ δε θα έπρεπε να ναι 512;


To upload δυστυχώς μας λάσπωσε στα 256kbps.

----------


## CarbonFibre

Ηρεμία ρε παιδιά,δεν γίνεται να αναβαθμιστεί όλη η Ελλάδα σε μια μέρα. :Wink: 
Για τον κόμβο του Μεσολογγίου μου είπαν ότι η αναβάθμιση θα γίνει μέσα στην επόμενη εβδομάδα για όσους ενδιαφέροντε.

----------


## emykey

να ρωτήσω κάτι, αυτή τη στιγμή έχω connx 384. αναβάθμιση θα αργήσει λένε. εάν εγώ παραγγείλς αύριο το πακέτο της οτενετ για 1024 με 26 ευρώ το μήνα, η αναβάθμιση θα μου γίνει σε αυτό που εχω τωρα η σε αυτο που θα κλείσω αύριο?

----------


## Νικαετός

> Στα Κάτω Πατήσια προς μεγάλη μου έκπληξη είδα σήμερα το βράδυ την ταχύτητα να έχει ανεβεί στα 768/192. Είμαι με Forthnet. Εκανα ένα πρόχειρο download που έπιασε από 48 μέχρι 71Κ!
> 
> Με τις υγείες μας. Μπράβο στον ΟΤΕ.


Κέντρο Δαγκλή (21083 , 210 85 ) ???

----------


## civil

> Προφανώς εννοεί την Αττική ολόκληρη... Αν διαβάσεις προηγούμενα posts, θα δεις αναβαθμισμένους χρήστες από διάφορες περιοχές της Αθήνας (Ηλιούπολη, Χαλάνδρι κλπ κλπ)


Να προσθέσουμε το Χολαργό.
 :Smile: 




> Και τώρα, *the million euro question*
> Επειδή σε κάποιο post πήρε το μάτι μου κάτι για τα Alcatel dslams, τελικά έχει αναβαθμιστεί κανείς που ανήκει σε Alcatel (ANKO) dslam ;;;
> Γιατί σε όλους όσους αναβαθμίστηκαν βλέπω μόνο INTRACOM kai SIEMENS
> Μήπως εμείς σε ALCATEL ειμαστε τα παιδιά ενός κατώτερου θεού, γιατί ώς γνωστόν τα alcatel dslams είναι και ρυθμισμένα να σου δίνουν το 80-85% της adsl σε αντίθεση με κάποια siemens.


Ανήκω σε ΑΛΚΑΤΕΛ dslam στον Χολαργό όπου ειχε εφαρμοστεί το πιλοτικό προγραμμα και ειμαι με 2048, για περιοχές εκτος πιλοτικού με  Alcatel  δεν ξερω, αλλά δεν νομίζω να εχει σημασια για τον Οτε, τυχαια γινονται οι αναβαθμισεις νομιζω.
 :Smile:

----------


## No-Name

> Κέντρο Δαγκλή (21083 , 210 85 ) ???


Απόσο ξέρω μέσα στην εβδομάδα θα αναβαθμιστεί και το dslam στη περιοχή σου Νίκο  :Smile:

----------


## emykey

Μόλις μου είπαν από τον ΟΤΕ ότι ακόμα κ αν κλείσεις σήμερα νέο πακέτο, η αναβάθμιση θα γίνει στην γραμμή που ήδη έχεις...ακόμα κ άν η αναβάθμιση στην περιοχή κάποιου αργεί ακόμα για κανα μήνα. μλκια  :Sad:

----------


## panblock

Αναβαθμίστηκε και εμένα η γραμμή μου από χτες, Ν.Ιωνια (Πευκακια)  :Smile:   1024 πλεον. Από την TELLAS όμως ούτε φωνή ούτε ακρόαση... Έστειλα και e-mail για να μου πουν αν θα προχωρήσουν σε αναβάθμιση της σύνδεσης αλλα δεν μου απάντησαν ακόμη. Γνωρίζει κανεις για την TELLAS τιποτα;;;;  :Thinking:

----------


## johnnybegood

Τιποτα απο τον τεταρτο μεγαλυτερο δημο της χωρας(ΠΕΡΙΣΤΕΡΙ);

----------


## cakavera

Εδω Αργυρουπολη  210 992 απο 512 σε 1024.
Πηρα Forthnet για αναβαθμιση και μου ειπαν οτι θα υπαρξει μια μικρη επιβαρυνση(χρηματικη) και οτι θα βγει ανακοινωση σε λιγο στο site τους.
Ελπιζω να επεσα σε τελειως ασχετο γιτι αλλιως..... :Crying:

----------


## aklpts

> Εδω Αργυρουπολη  210 992 απο 512 σε 1024.
> Πηρα Forthnet για αναβαθμιση και μου ειπαν οτι θα υπαρξει μια μικρη επιβαρυνση(χρηματικη) και οτι θα βγει ανακοινωση σε λιγο στο site τους.
> Ελπιζω να επεσα σε τελειως ασχετο γιτι αλλιως.....


Εμενα γιατι αναβαθμιστηκε χωρις επιβαρυνση? Απλα δεν το ξερω ακομα?

----------


## Mythos

> Τιποτα απο τον τριτο μεγαλυτερο δημο της χωρας(ΠΕΡΙΣΤΕΡΙ);


Δυστυχως ΤΙΠΟΤΑ ακομα!  :Evil: 
 Αλλωστε η σειρα με την οποια αναβαθμιζονται τα DSLAMS ειναι αγνωστη!!
Υπομονη κανουμε μονο, κι ελπιζω να γινει το πολυ μεχρι τελους του μηνα!
Αν και καπου ειδα οτι αναβαθμιστηκαν τα Σεπολια, και μενω ακριβως διπλα!  :Thinking: 
Ελπιζω να μας παρει η μπαλα, εστω ξωφαλτσα  :Whistle:

----------


## N3ga

παιδιά μίπως έχει ιδέα κανείς εάν έχει αναβαθμιστεί το αιγάλεω???Το τηλ ξεκιναει απο 5311 και πρεπει να είμαι σε siemens.Ευχαριστώ

----------


## spyrosn

Παιδιά εμένα πότε θα με αναβαθμίσουν;;;;;;; Δεν αντέχω την αναμονή, έχω κάνει 548 ρεσετ στο ρουτερ και ακόμα τίποτα!!!!!!!!!!! Τι θα γίνει με αυτόν τον ΟΤΕ πια;;;;;;; 5 μέρες πάνω από το μόντεμ είμαι, με ψωμί και νερό!!!!!!!

 :Laughing:   :Laughing:  Σόρυ ρε παιδιά δεν άντεξα!  :Very Happy:

----------


## golity

> Παιδιά εμένα πότε θα με αναβαθμίσουν;;;;;;; Δεν αντέχω την αναμονή, έχω κάνει 548 ρεσετ στο ρουτερ και ακόμα τίποτα!!!!!!!!!!! Τι θα γίνει με αυτόν τον ΟΤΕ πια;;;;;;; 5 μέρες πάνω από το μόντεμ είμαι, με ψωμί και νερό!!!!!!!
> 
>   Σόρυ ρε παιδιά δεν άντεξα!


Ξέχασες και το αλάτι  :Razz:  

Σοβαρά τώρα, ΠΡΟΣ ΟΛΟΥΣ ΤΟΥΣ ΑΝΥΠΟΜΟΝΟΥΣ....

μη το παρακάνετε με τα reset και σβησίματα/ανοίγματα των modem, γιατί μετά σας βλέπω για αγορά καινούργιων  :Laughing:

----------


## Kiwi

Και το βασικότερο

*ΔΕΝ χρειάζεται να κάνετε reset ή να αναβοσβύνετε modems.* Η αναβάθμιση της γραμμής γίνεται αυτόματα.

----------


## Νικαετός

> Απόσο ξέρω μέσα στην εβδομάδα θα αναβαθμιστεί και το dslam στη περιοχή σου Νίκο



A, oκ . Ευχαριστώ . Τουλάχιστον να γυρίσω Αθήνα και να με περιμένει η 2048 μου  :One thumb up:

----------


## euri

> Και το βασικότερο
> 
> *ΔΕΝ χρειάζεται να κάνετε reset ή να αναβοσβύνετε modems.* Η αναβάθμιση της γραμμής γίνεται αυτόματα.


Η αναβάθμιση ούτως ή άλλως θα γίνει αυτόματα  :Razz:  

Εννοείς ότι το modem θα συγχρονιστεί αυτόματα με το DSLAM στη νέα ταχύτητα.

----------


## chronis

Στην περιοχη του Αγιου Γεωργιου ακομα περιμενουμε και περιμενουμε και περιμενουμε...... :Mad:

----------


## goforbet

καλησπέρα,να ρωτήσω και γω..έχω conne-x 512. 
1)Θα αναβαθμιστεί η γραμμή αλλά η συνδρομή θα παραμείνει στα 512? οπότε δεν θα υπάρχει μεγάλη διαφορά ταχύτητας.κάνω κάπου λάθος?
2) με την προσφορά του οτε 26 ευρώ για 1024 ,ουσιαστικά μιλάμε 26 ευρώ για 2048? αν γίνει η αναβάθμιση?

----------


## stratos2004

Στην Πατρα εχει γινει καμια ....."κινηση" ?????

----------


## Kiwi

> Η αναβάθμιση ούτως ή άλλως θα γίνει αυτόματα  
> 
> Εννοείς ότι το modem θα συγχρονιστεί αυτόματα με το DSLAM στη νέα ταχύτητα.


Αααυτό ακριβώς  :Embarassed:

----------


## Whiteyez

Ρε παιδιά διαβάστε και κανένα προηγούμενο post, μην ρωτάτε συνέχεια πράγματα που έχουν απαντηθεί..έχει καταντήσει κουραστικό...

----------


## satel

Αμπελόκηποι - Πανόρμου και αναβαθμισμένος από χθες!

----------


## ababapanos

Bρε παιδια για Αιγαλεω τι γινεται? ξερει κανεις κατι?

----------


## emykey

> καλησπέρα,να ρωτήσω και γω..έχω conne-x 512. 
> 1)Θα αναβαθμιστεί η γραμμή αλλά η συνδρομή θα παραμείνει στα 512? οπότε δεν θα υπάρχει μεγάλη διαφορά ταχύτητας.κάνω κάπου λάθος?
> 2) με την προσφορά του οτε 26 ευρώ για 1024 ,ουσιαστικά μιλάμε 26 ευρώ για 2048? αν γίνει η αναβάθμιση?


 

2)επειδη κ εγω  connx  εχς, πηρα τηλ στον οτε κ ρωτησα για το πακετο 1024 με 26 ευρω το μηνα. αλλα μου είπαν οτι η αναβάθμιση θα γίνει σε αυτο που ήδη εχεις. οποτε μεινε εκει που εισαι καλυτερα!

----------


## slow

> Παιδιά εμένα πότε θα με αναβαθμίσουν;;;;;;; Δεν αντέχω την αναμονή, έχω κάνει 548 ρεσετ στο ρουτερ και ακόμα τίποτα!!!!!!!!!!! Τι θα γίνει με αυτόν τον ΟΤΕ πια;;;;;;; 5 μέρες πάνω από το μόντεμ είμαι, με ψωμί και νερό!!!!!!!
> 
>   Σόρυ ρε παιδιά δεν άντεξα!




υπομονή άλλα 476 reset και πας  στα 1024  :Laughing:

----------


## jimser

> Ξέχασες και το αλάτι  
> 
> Σοβαρά τώρα, ΠΡΟΣ ΟΛΟΥΣ ΤΟΥΣ ΑΝΥΠΟΜΟΝΟΥΣ....
> 
> μη το παρακάνετε με τα reset και σβησίματα/ανοίγματα των modem, γιατί μετά σας βλέπω για αγορά καινούργιων


Από τη μεριά μου μια και αναβαθμίστηκα μόλις εχτές να προσθέσω ότι δεν χρειάστηκε κανένα reset το ρουτεράκι μου (έχω ένα 9106). Απλώς γύρισα σπίτι και είδα από το web-interface ότι η ταχύτητα είχε γίνει 768 από 384. Στην αρχή μου κακοφάνηκε !! γιατί είπα δεν πρόλαβα να την κάνω 512 ή 1024 και μου την αναβαθμίσαν ήδη αλλά από ότι κατάλαβα θα ξαναγίνει αναβάθμιση όταν αλλάξω την ταχύτητα σε 512 ! 

   Να ρωτήσω επειδή μου είναι δύσκολο να βρω κάτι με το search, ξέρεις κανείς αν όταν έχεις γραμμή στο όνομα ποιά είναι πιό φθηνή λύση στα 1024 ? (κρατώντας βέβαια την γραμμή πάντα, για να μην μπείς στην διαδικασία να περιμένεις 1 μήνα για ξανα έχεις dsl) Στα 512 κατέληξα στο conn-x με 22,5€ αλλά για 1024 δεν συμφέρει.(47,5€) Αν με  22-25€ θα μπορούσες να έχεις δική σου γραμμή και 1024 (άρα 2048 ! ), θα ήταν super !! σχεδόν ευρωπαικά !!

----------


## demollyon

Παιδιά, όλοι ανυπομονούμε, αλλά ας μη flood-άρουμε το thread. Και γω ακόμα περιμένω... Υπομονή, όλα θα γίνουν...

----------


## ababapanos

Για Αιγαλεω τι γινεται?  τηλ απο 5911...

----------


## golity

Περιττό να πω ότι ο ΟΤΕ έχει δώσει σαν όριο για την ολοκλήρωση των αναβαθμίσεων τους 3 μήνες και μόλις που έχουν περάσει 2 μέρες από την έναρξη!!!

Νινί θέλουμε, τώρα το θέλουμε!!!  :Razz:   :Embarassed:

----------


## yiapap

> Περιττό να πω ότι ο ΟΤΕ έχει δώσει σαν όριο για την ολοκλήρωση των αναβαθμίσεων τους 3 μήνες και μόλις που έχουν περάσει 2 μέρες από την έναρξη!!!
> 
> Νινί θέλουμε, τώρα το θέλουμε!!!


Ωχ... Άλλες 30 μέρες δηλαδή περίπου 238517895754167846 posts
Εργαλεία Θεμάτων-->Ακύρωση Παρακολούθησης Θέματος
Τα λέμε σε 30 μέρες  :Wink:

----------


## Νικαετός

78 μέρες Γιάννη , 78 LOL !!!

----------


## johnvam

Ένα πουλάκι μέσα απο τον ΟΤΕ σήμερα το πρωί μου είπε οτι το DSLAM της Νέας Ιωνίας Αττικής 

210 - 27ΧΧΧΧΧ

Αναβαθμίστηκε!!!!!

Ας επιβεβαιώσουν όσοι ανήκουν εκεί!

----------


## Pris

> Στην αρχή μου κακοφάνηκε !! γιατί είπα δεν πρόλαβα να την κάνω 512 ή 1024 και μου την αναβαθμίσαν ήδη αλλά από ότι κατάλαβα θα ξαναγίνει αναβάθμιση όταν αλλάξω την ταχύτητα σε 512 !



Ναι αυτό όπως φαίνεται ισχύει διότι κι εγώ που πήρα τηλέφωνο και τους ρώτησα αν πάρω το conn-x 512 μετά την αναβάθμιση (έχω ήδη 384) τι γίνεται; Και μου είπαν πως απλά θα πάω στο 1024 με την τιμή του 512.

----------


## emykey

> Ναι αυτό όπως φαίνεται ισχύει διότι κι εγώ που πήρα τηλέφωνο και τους ρώτησα αν πάρω το conn-x 512 μετά την αναβάθμιση (έχω ήδη 384) τι γίνεται; Και μου είπαν πως απλά θα πάω στο 1024 με την τιμή του 512.


το μόνο που εχω να πω ειναι οτι δεν ξερουν τι τους γινεται! εμενα μου ειπαν οτι ακομα κ αν παραγγείλω σήμερα νέο πακέτο, η αναβάθμιση θα γίνει σε αυτό που έχς ήδη κ όχι στο νεο πακέτο. μιλαω για οτε.

----------


## Dark_Rex

> Ένα πουλάκι μέσα απο τον ΟΤΕ σήμερα το πρωί μου είπε οτι το DSLAM της Νέας Ιωνίας Αττικής 
> 
> 210 - 27ΧΧΧΧΧ
> 
> Αναβαθμίστηκε!!!!!
> 
> Ας επιβεβαιώσουν όσοι ανήκουν εκεί!


Δεν ισχυει κατι τετοιο. (210-272χχχχ)

----------


## Pris

> το μόνο που εχω να πω ειναι οτι δεν ξερουν τι τους γινεται! εμενα μου ειπαν οτι ακομα κ αν παραγγείλω σήμερα νέο πακέτο, η αναβάθμιση θα γίνει σε αυτό που έχς ήδη κ όχι στο νεο πακέτο. μιλαω για οτε.



Ποιό πακέτο; Για το conn-x 512 (στα 22,5 ευρώ) μιλάω και για κανένα άλλο!
Επειδή πριν έγινε λόγος για το πακέτο 1024 αλλά για αυτό δεν ξέρω τι γίνεται...

----------


## emykey

> Ποιό πακέτο; Για το conn-x 512 (στα 22,5 ευρώ) μιλάω και για κανένα άλλο!
> Επειδή πριν έγινε λόγος για το πακέτο 1024 αλλά για αυτό δεν ξέρω τι γίνεται...


εχω conn-x 384 κ ελεγα να παρω οτενετ 1024 διοτι διαβασα οτι καποια ατομα τους πηγε στα 2048, αλλα μου λενε οτι η αναβάθμιση θα γίνει σε αυτο που εχεισ ηδη. με λιγα λογια αν ειχα αλλαξει πακετο κανα μηνα πριν θα γινοταν η αναβάθμιση στα 2048

----------


## Manara

Επειδή βλέπω πολλές ερωτήσεις (ξανά και ξανά) και πολλοί προβληματίζονται για το αν θα πρέπει να προβούν σε αγορά νέων πακέτων συνδέσεων, ειδικά αυτών που προσφέρουν 1024Κbps με περίπου 25€ το μήνα.

*ΠΡΟΣΕΞΤΕ !!!*

Κατά την ταπεινή μου γνώμη, και με βάση τα όσα έχω διαβάσει στο Forum, την εμπειρία μου στην αγορά και τα όσα έχω συζητήσει με διαφόρους άλλους επαγγελματίες, οι προσφορές των πακέτων 1024 με 25€ αποτελούν εμπορικές κινήσεις απόκτησης πελατολογίου και δεν πρόκειται να αναβαθμιστούν, τουλάχιστον για τους 12 μήνες δέσμευσης του συμβολαίου (μετά δεν μπορεί να ξέρει κανένας τι θα γίνει). Απλά, οι συνδέσεις των προσφορών αυτών θα αλλάξουν κλάση χρέωσης, από την υψηλότερη που ήταν μέχρι σήμερα (για ένα μήνα περίπου) στη μεσαία που σε λίγες μέρες θα αντιστοιχεί στις 1Mbit γραμμές.
Με άλλα λόγια, δεν πρόκειται να δώσουν, ακόμα τουλάχιστον, οι ISP΄s συνδέσεις 2Mbit με κόστος 25€ το μήνα.  
Απλώς, προσφέρανε αυτό που σε λίγες μέρες θα γίνει αυτόματα ένα μήνα πιο νωρίς με αντάλλαγμα την 12μηνη δέσμευση.

Ελπίζω να πέφτω έξω, άλλα σε κάθε περίπτωση γνώμη μου είναι να μη βιαστείτε να δεσμευτείτε καθώς η αγορά είναι πολύ ρευστή και αναμένονται περαιτέρω εξελίξεις στο προσεχές μέλλον.

----------


## Pris

> *ΠΡΟΣΕΞΤΕ !!!*
> 
> Κατά την ταπεινή μου γνώμη, και με βάση τα όσα έχω διαβάσει στο Forum, την εμπειρία μου στην αγορά και τα όσα έχω συζητήσει με διαφόρους άλλους επαγγελματίες, οι προσφορές των πακέτων 1024 με 25€ αποτελούν εμπορικές κινήσεις απόκτησης πελατολογίου και δεν πρόκειται να αναβαθμιστούν, τουλάχιστον για τους 12 μήνες δέσμευσης του συμβολαίου (μετά δεν μπορεί να ξέρει κανένας τι θα γίνει).


Σωστός! :Respekt: 
Και εγώ αυτή την εντύπωση και γνώμη έχω σχηματίσει.
Δεν είναι δυνατόν να σου δίνει γραμμή 1024 με 22.5 ευρώ και τα 2048 με 26...




> Ελπίζω να πέφτω έξω, άλλα σε κάθε περίπτωση γνώμη μου είναι να μη βιαστείτε να δεσμευτείτε καθώς η αγορά είναι πολύ ρευστή και αναμένονται περαιτέρω εξελίξεις στο προσεχές μέλλον.


...κι εγώ ελπίζω να έχεις άδικο, αλλά δεν το νομίζω...
 Συμφωνώ όμως πως ο *ΧΡΥΣΟΣ ΚΑΝΟΝΑΣ ΟΜΩΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΔΕΣΜΕΥΤΕΙΤΕ ΜΕ ΜΑΚΡΟΧΡΟΝΙΕΣ ΣΥΝΔΕΣΕΙΣ*

----------


## tolis_r01

> Είμαι περίεργος αν ο ΟΤΕ έκανε το 256upload στους κατόχουν 1024 γραμμές σε 512upload τοτε ο ανταγωνισμός στους υπόλοιπους θα ήταν ίδιος και θα διπλασίαζαν δωρεάν και το upload? Δηλαδή έτσι απλά διπλασιάζουν τις γραμμές χωρίς άμεσα να μπορούν να το υποστηρίξουν με τις συνδέσεις του εξωτερικού, γιατί κακά τα ψέματα έτσι όπως διαφαίνεται (μακάρι να βγω ψέυτης αλλά είναι προσωπική γνώμη) μόλις τελειώσει η αναβάθμιση θα έχουμε στιγμές απείρου κάλους με χρήστες στα 2mbit download να κατεβάζουν πραγματικά σε 512...
> Φυσικά εμείς οι χρήστες πανιγυρίζουμε 
> 
> my 2 cents


Πολυ σωστα σκεφτεσαι και συμφωνω μαζι σου. Αλλα καλο θα ηταν να περιμενουμε τουλαχιστον κανα μηνα με διμηνο για να δουμε πως θα παει. Εννοω πως αυτο που εκανε ο ΟΤΕ ειναι προς την σωστη κατευθυνση να δουμε πως θα ακολουθησουν και οι αλλοι αν θα αλλαξει κατι με τις τιμες και αρκετα ακομα. Βλεπω ορισμενους να μιλανε ηδη για να παρουν μεγαλυτερο πακετο πχ απο 384 σε 512 κτλ... Παιδια χαλαρωστε καντε λιγο υπομονη και σιγουρα θα σας βγει σε καλο... μαλλον ολων μας! :Embarassed:

----------


## poromenos

> Επειδή βλέπω πολλές ερωτήσεις (ξανά και ξανά) και πολλοί προβληματίζονται για το αν θα πρέπει να προβούν σε αγορά νέων πακέτων συνδέσεων, ειδικά αυτών που προσφέρουν 1024Κbps με περίπου 25€ το μήνα.
> 
> *ΠΡΟΣΕΞΤΕ !!!*
> 
> Κατά την ταπεινή μου γνώμη, και με βάση τα όσα έχω διαβάσει στο Forum, την εμπειρία μου στην αγορά και τα όσα έχω συζητήσει με διαφόρους άλλους επαγγελματίες, οι προσφορές των πακ*έτων 1024 με 25€ απο*τελούν εμπορικές κινήσεις απόκτησης πελατολογίου και δεν πρόκειται να αναβαθμιστούν, τουλάχιστον για τους 12 μήνες δέσμευσης του συμβολαίου (μετά δεν μπορεί να ξέρει κανένας τι θα γίνει). Απλά, οι συνδέσεις των προσφορών αυτών θα αλλάξουν κλάση χρέωσης, από την υψηλότερη που ήταν μέχρι σήμερα (για ένα μήνα περίπου) στη μεσαία που σε λίγες μέρες θα αντιστοιχεί στις 1Mbit γραμμές.
> *Με άλλα λόγια, δεν πρόκειται να δώσουν, ακόμα τουλάχιστον, οι ISP΄s συνδέσεις 2Mbit με κόστος 25€ το μήνα. * 
> Απλώς, προσφέρανε αυτό που σε λίγες μέρες θα γίνει αυτόματα ένα μήνα πιο νωρίς με αντάλλαγμα την 12μηνη δέσμευση.
> 
> Ελπίζω να πέφτω έξω, άλλα σε κάθε περίπτωση γνώμη μου είναι να μη βιαστείτε να δεσμευτείτε καθώς η αγορά είναι πολύ ρευστή και αναμένονται περαιτέρω εξελίξεις στο προσεχές μέλλον.


 :No no:  
wrong
Πλέον, όλοι οι χρήστες (ειτε παλιοί είτε νέοι) ΟΤΕΝΕΤ OnDSL έχουν διπλάσια ταχύτητα πρόσβασης στο Internet(από τον ΟΤΕ & την ΟΤΕΝΕΤ), ενώ οι μηνιαίες χρεώσεις παραμένουν οι ίδιες.

Συγκεκριμένα, σε συνέχεια της ανακοίνωσης του ΟΤΕ για την σταδιακή αναβάθμιση των ταχυτήτων πρόσβασης ADSL,και η ΟΤΕΝΕΤ ολοκλήρωσε τον διπλασιασμό των ταχυτήτων σε όλους τους συνδρομητές των υπηρεσιών ΟΤΕΝΕΤ OnDSL Kit, OTENET OnDSL Home, OTENET OnDSL Bundle, OTENET OnDSL Economy & ΟΤΕΝΕΤ OnDSL Office, χωρίς καμία μεταβολή στις μηνιαίες χρεώσεις. 

Υπενθυμίζεται ότι οι συνδρομητές – χωρίς να απαιτείται καμία επιπλέον ενέργεια από αυτούς - θα απολαμβάνουν αυτόματα τις νέες αναβαθμισμένες ταχύτητες με την ολοκλήρωση της αντίστοιχης αναβάθμισης των υποδομών (DSLAMs) της περιοχής τους, σύμφωνα με το χρονοδιάγραμμα υλοποίησης του ΟΤΕ.

Επίσης πρέπει να τονιστεί ότι η αναβάθμιση των ταχυτήτων, όπως περιγράφεται παραπάνω, ισχύει και για τις χρεώσεις των υφιστάμενων προσφορών στις ταχύτητες ADSL πρόσβασης, αναλυτικότερα:

Όλοι οι χρήστες που προμηθεύτηκαν ή θα προμηθευτούν τις προσφορές:
Προσφορά 512Kbps με χρέωση € 20,50 / μήνα – με την αναβάθμιση ταχυτήτων θα έχουν: ταχύτητα 1024Kbps με χρέωση € 20,50 / μήνα

*Προσφορά 1024Kbps με χρέωση € 26 / μήνα – με την αναβάθμιση ταχυτήτων θα έχουν: ταχύτητα 2048Kbps με χρέωση € 26/ μήνα*

----------


## oekab1992

> Οταν λεει Αθηνα να εννοει γενικα λεκανοπεδιο Αττικης ή μονο Δημο Αθηναιων..?
> Για να ξερουμε εδω στη Πεντελη τι να περιμενουμε...


Φιλαράκι εγώ ειμαι Άνω Βριλήσσια (Πατημα αν ξέρεις) και μένουμε πολύ κοντά και είμαστε στο ίδιο dslam. Απο ΟΤΕ με έκαναν 1024/256 (ειχα 512/128) και τώρα αφού μίλησα με Forthnet περιμένω και απο αυτούς να με φτιάξουν τώρα. Είναι θέμα χρόνου να σε κάνουν και εσένα, μην σε πιάνει άγχος, εδώ άκουσα πως σε ίδιες πολυκατοικίες αναβάθμισαν τον ένα όροφο και τον άλλο οχι ακόμη.

----------


## JaMaiCaN

Μια πληροφορία θα ήθελα. Που θα πρέπει να τηλεφωνήσω για να πάρω πληροφορίες για το πότε θα γίνει η αναβάθμιση εδώ στη Λάρισα; Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## silver

> Φιλαράκι εγώ ειμαι Άνω Βριλήσσια (Πατημα αν ξέρεις) και μένουμε πολύ κοντά και είμαστε στο ίδιο dslam. Απο ΟΤΕ με έκαναν 1024/256 (ειχα 512/128) και τώρα αφού μίλησα με Forthnet περιμένω και απο αυτούς να με φτιάξουν τώρα. Είναι θέμα χρόνου να σε κάνουν και εσένα, μην σε πιάνει άγχος, εδώ άκουσα πως σε ίδιες πολυκατοικίες αναβάθμισαν τον ένα όροφο και τον άλλο οχι ακόμη.


να'σαι καλα φιλε μου για την ενημερωση. :Smile:

----------


## ababapanos

Για Αιγαλεω τι γινεται? με τηλ απο 5911...

----------


## gorgis16

ΑΝΑΒΑΘΜΙΣΤΗΚΑΙ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΑΠΟ ΚΑΜΑΤΕΡΟ?DSLAM ΕΙΝΑΙ SIEMENS. :Thinking:

----------


## chatasos

> Αν είναι έτσι, μάλλον θα πρέπει να το εξετάσουμε και αν χρειαστεί να αναθεωρήσουμε την ανάρτηση του σχετικού θέματος σαν είδηση


http://www.forthnet.gr/templates/cor....aspx?p=170246

----------


## gatoulas

Οι νέες τύπου Πυθίας ανακοινώσεις της Forthnet είναι τουλάχιστον εκνευριστικές.
Αναφέρεται στα adsl-in-a-box να υποθέσω βάση τιμοκαταλόγου.

Χάθηκε μια ανακοίνωση τύπου:
Fast Internet
Current 256/128 -> ???/??? -> Price:????
In a box
???? -> ???

κοκ

Αμαν!

----------


## aklpts

> Οι νέες τύπου Πυθίας ανακοινώσεις της Forthnet είναι τουλάχιστον εκνευριστικές.


Με λιγα λογια. αυτοι που πηραν το πακετο των 25 ευρω δεν αναβαθμιζονται. Τελος Λοιπον

----------


## Manara

*Προσφορά 1024Kbps με χρέωση € 26 / μήνα – με την αναβάθμιση ταχυτήτων θα έχουν: ταχύτητα 2048Kbps με χρέωση € 26/ μήνα*[/quote]

Για τα παραπάνω δεν διαφωνώ. Για αυτό το τελευταίο είσαι σίγουρος;
Το έχεις δει κάπου γραμμένο; 
Γιατί υπάρχει μεγάλο μπέρδεμα και αν έχει ανακοινωθεί επίσημα θα ήταν χρήσιμο να το δούμε.

Αν το κάνει η OTENET είναι μάλλον σίγουρο ότι θα ακολουθήσουν και άλλοι.

----------


## gatoulas

@aklpts μπα μην το λές...

δεν το λέω γι αυτό όμως. αορίστου 512 έχω και χωρίς γραμμή (2ος μήνας αναμονής). Aέρα πληρώνω και δε με ενδιαφέρει περισσότερη ταχύτητα από τα 512.
Αλλά το κέρατό μου δε μπορώ να διαβάζω μια ανακοίνωση που θέλει αποκρυπτογράφηση!

----------


## gregorisvas

Λοιπον παιδια..Χρειαζομαι την βοηθεια σας.Απεχω 4km απο το κεντρο του ΟΤΕ σε ευθεια γραμμη και περιπου 5km μεσω  του δρομου.Σημερα εκανα ενα τηλ στον οτε της περιοχης μου και μου ειπαν οτι και να αναβαθμιστω στα 1024 θα ειναι ματαιο επειδη η 1024 παρεχεται σε πελατες εντος των 2,5km απο το κεντρο του οτε και οτι ειναι θαυμα που εχω εστω και 512.Και ερωτω..Ισχυει κατι τετοιο?Δεν παιζει να μπορω να κανω τιποτα?  :Sad:

----------


## nikgr

Εμένα μου δημιουργήθηκαν 2 εύλογες πιστεύω απορίες για τους νέους συνδρομητές adsl.
1) Δε θα έπρεπε να αλλάξουν οι χρεώσεις των παγίων AΠΥΣ του ΟΤΕ με βάση τις νέες αναβαθμισμένες ταχύτητες?
2) Πώς ξέρει αυτός που θα επιλέξει μια ταχύτητα αν η περιοχή του έχει ήδη αναβαθμιστεί και θα είναι η τελική ή θα 2πλασιαστεί?

Και για να γίνω πιο κατανοητός ας πούμε ότι εγώ ενδιαφέρομαι να αγοράσω 1mbit σύνδεση με δική μου γραμμή.
1) Θα πληρώσω 41+ euro πάγιο στον ΟΤΕ το μήνα ή την τιμή της πρώην 512αρας?
2) Πώς ξέρω αν η γραμμή μου ΔΕ θα γίνει 2mbit με το σκεπτικό ότι εγώ 1mbit θέλω και όχι 2mbit με αυξημένο πάγιο? (Μήπως θα πρέπει να αγοράσω 512αρα?)

Νομίζω ότι είμαστε λίγο φλού... :Thinking:

----------


## astralon

> Στην Πατρα εχει γινει καμια ....."κινηση" ?????


είμαι Πάτρα, DSLAM Κων/πόλεως, τίποτα εδώ. Ξερεί κανείς άλλος τίποτα για Πάτρα?

----------


## Pris

> wrong
> Πλέον, όλοι οι χρήστες (ειτε παλιοί είτε νέοι) ΟΤΕΝΕΤ OnDSL έχουν διπλάσια ταχύτητα πρόσβασης στο Internet(από τον ΟΤΕ & την ΟΤΕΝΕΤ), ενώ οι μηνιαίες χρεώσεις παραμένουν οι ίδιες.





> Επίσης πρέπει να τονιστεί ότι η αναβάθμιση των ταχυτήτων, όπως περιγράφεται παραπάνω, ισχύει και για τις χρεώσεις των υφιστάμενων προσφορών στις ταχύτητες ADSL πρόσβασης, αναλυτικότερα:
> 
> Όλοι οι χρήστες που προμηθεύτηκαν ή θα προμηθευτούν τις προσφορές:
> Προσφορά 512Kbps με χρέωση € 20,50 / μήνα – με την αναβάθμιση ταχυτήτων θα έχουν: ταχύτητα 1024Kbps με χρέωση € 20,50 / μήνα
> 
> *Προσφορά 1024Kbps με χρέωση € 26 / μήνα – με την αναβάθμιση ταχυτήτων θα έχουν: ταχύτητα 2048Kbps με χρέωση € 26/ μήνα*


Μιλάς μόνο για ΟΤΕ (γραμμές) και πάροχο την Οτενετ. Να το ξεκαθαρίσουμε (αν και το είπες κιόλας) να μην μπερδευτούν τα παιδιά που έχουν απο την forthnet καποια ανάλογη προσφορά.

Όμως δεν συμφωνώ μαζί σου φίλε ως προς το δεύτερο σκέλος. (για την αναβάθμιση της 1024 με 26 ευρώ σε 2048 και σε γραμμή και  απο τον ISP).

*Αλλά* *επειδή πραγματικά θέλω να έχω άδικο,* υπάρχει κάποιος που να είναι ήδη στην εν λόγω προσφορά και να έχει αναβαθμιστεί σε 2048 και απο τον ISP (Οτενετ) και όχι μόνο απο γραμμή (διότι αυτό σίγουρα θα γίνει); Ιδού η Ρόδος...

Κι αν έχω άδικο ευχαρίστως να δούμε και το σκέλος του πηδήματος...  :Embarassed: 
(...αν είναι να δούμε 2048 με 26 ευρώ...)

----------


## FFGR

> 1) Δε θα έπρεπε να αλλάξουν οι χρεώσεις των παγίων AΡΥΣ του ΟΤΕ με βάση τις νέες αναβαθμισμένες ταχύτητες?


Οι παλαιές ταχύτητες καταργούνται (δηλαδή δεν έχει άλλο πια 512 και 384, ελάχιστη θα είναι η 768)




> 2) Πώς ξέρει αυτός που θα επιλέξει μια ταχύτητα αν η περιοχή του έχει ήδη αναβαθμιστεί και θα είναι η τελική ή θα 2πλασιαστεί?


Η ταχύτητα θα είναι η τελική ΟΤΑΝ το κέντρο του αναβαθμιστεί.




> 1) Θα πληρώσω 41+ euro πάγιο στον ΟΤΕ το μήνα ή την τιμή της πρώην 512αρας?


Εξαρτάται από το κέντρο. Μπορείς να αγοράσεις πακέτο της 512, το οποίο μέχρι το τέλος των αναβαθμίσεων θα γίνει 1Mbit.

----------


## StavrosDog

Ειμαι Βιβο full llu με 12μηνο προπληρωμενο στα 1024 για το οποιο πληρωσα 1 μηνα πριν 209 ευρω...
Πηρα τηλεφωνο βιβο και μου ειπαν οτι αν μαθω οτι ο ΟΤΕ εκανε αναβαθμιση στην περιοχη μου δικαιουμαι να τους ζητησω να με αναβαθμισουν...Τωρα η κοπελιτσα ηξερε τι ελεγε ή απλα ηθελε να  με ξεφορτωθει?Παιζει να εχω 2χιλιαρη με 17 ευρω το μηνα?
Ας απαντησουν μονο οσοι ξερουν που λενε και στον Εκατομμυριουχο...
thanks guys

----------


## emykey

> :
> 
> Όλοι οι χρήστες που προμηθεύτηκαν ή θα προμηθευτούν τις προσφορές:
> Προσφορά 512Kbps με χρέωση € 20,50 / μήνα – με την αναβάθμιση ταχυτήτων θα έχουν: ταχύτητα 1024Kbps με χρέωση € 20,50 / μήνα
> 
> *Προσφορά 1024Kbps με χρέωση € 26 / μήνα – με την αναβάθμιση ταχυτήτων θα έχουν: ταχύτητα 2048Kbps με χρέωση € 26/ μήνα*


 
λυπαμαι, αλλα αυτο το διάβασες σε καμια επίσημη ανακοίνωση του οτε? μαλλον όχι.
σήμερα το πρωι πηρα στον ΟΤΕ. οσοι εχουν ηδη καποιο πακετο 1024 θα αναβαθμισούν ΑΛΛΑ εάν πάρεις τώρα νεό πακέτο δεν θα γίνει αναβάθμιση. (π.χ. αγοράζεις σήμερα 1024 δεν θα γίνει 2048). η αναβάθμιση γίνεται στο πακέτο που έχεις τόσο καιρο.

----------


## zafx

Ρε παιδιά επειδή τα μηνύματα σε αυτό το thread αυξάνονται με ρυθμό γεωμετρικής προόδου, και ήδη είναι δύσκολο να βγάλει κανείς νόημα ανάμεσα στις τόσες ερωτήσεις, δεν θα ήταν καλό να γίνει νέο thread κάπου όπως είναι αυτό με την αναμονή-ενεργοποίηση, ώστε να γράφουν όποιοι τελοσπάντων αναβαθμίστηκαν, πότε αναβαθμίστηκαν και σε ποιά περιοχή έτσι ώστε να βγάζουν άκρη και να αγχώνονται λιγότερο όλοι οι λιγότερο ή περισσότερο ανυπόμονοι συμφορουμίτες;

Sorry κιόλας αν ξαναλέω κάτι που έχει ειπωθεί ή αν αυτό που λέω έχει γίνει.

----------


## themisk

Για την αγ. παρασκευη δεν βλεπω κανενα post... :Sad:  600XXXX
DSLAM SIEMENS. 

Πρεπει οι αναφαθμισεις να γινονται με βασει ενος top secret σχεδιου...!! Το καλο ειναι οτι γινονται με αρκετα μεγαλη ταχυτητα απ'οτι διαβαζω.

----------


## poromenos

> *Αλλά* *επειδή πραγματικά θέλω να έχω άδικο,* *υπάρχει κάποιος που να είναι ήδη στην εν λόγω προσφορά και να έχει αναβαθμιστεί σε 2048 και απο τον ISP (Οτενετ) και όχι μόνο απο γραμμή (διότι αυτό σίγουρα θα γίνει); Ιδού η Ρόδος...*
> 
> Κι αν έχω άδικο ευχαρίστως να δούμε και το σκέλος του πηδήματος... 
> (...αν είναι να δούμε 2048 με 26 ευρώ...)


http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=45166
διαβασε αν θες και ολοκληρο το τοπικ
 θα δουμε τι θα πουν στην επισημη ανακοινωση



> λυπαμαι, αλλα αυτο το διάβασες σε καμια επίσημη ανακοίνωση του οτε? μαλλον όχι.*
> σήμερα το πρωι πηρα στον ΟΤΕ*. οσοι εχουν ηδη καποιο πακετο 1024 θα αναβαθμισούν ΑΛΛΑ εάν πάρεις τώρα νεό πακέτο δεν θα γίνει αναβάθμιση. (π.χ. αγοράζεις σήμερα 1024 δεν θα γίνει 2048). η αναβάθμιση γίνεται στο πακέτο που έχεις τόσο καιρο.


1)δεν μιλησα για οτε αλλα για οτενετ.
2)με 26 ευρω/μηνα περνει καποιος 1024(otenet) και μετα και όταν αναβαθμίσουν την περιοχή του θα αναβαθμιστεί και αυτός
3)παρε την οτενετ και οχι τον οτε τηλ και ρωτα τους αυτο που σου ειπα στο 2

----------


## Pris

> σήμερα το πρωι πηρα στον ΟΤΕ. οσοι εχουν ηδη καποιο πακετο 1024 θα αναβαθμισούν ΑΛΛΑ εάν πάρεις τώρα νεό πακέτο δεν θα γίνει αναβάθμιση. (π.χ. αγοράζεις σήμερα 1024 δεν θα γίνει 2048). η αναβάθμιση γίνεται στο πακέτο που έχεις τόσο καιρο.


Για την 512 αυτό όμως ΔΕΝ ισχύει. Μπορείς να την πάρεις και μετά την αναβάθμιση (διότι νομίζω λήγει τέλος Οκτωβρίου) και να γίνεις ΑΥΤΟΜΑΤΑ 1024. Για ΟΤΕ πάντα μιλάω πακέτο conn-x 512 στα 22,5 ευρώ...

Όσο για τους παλαιούς αγοραστές της 1024 με 26 ευρώ, *ξαναρωτάω υπάρχει κάποιος με αυτό το πακέτο που να αναβαθμίστηκε και σαν γραμμή και απο τον πάροχο σε 2048;* Να το επιβεβαιώσουμε δηλαδή...

----------


## nikolas17

> (βλεπώ πχ οτι έγινε στην Ροδο  σημέρα)


Εγώ απο Ρόδο με 384 γιατί δεν έχω αναβαθμιστεί?? 
Ανά ένα κέντρο ΟΤΕ δεν πάει και ένα dslam ή λάθος κάνω?

----------


## katafitos

> Εγώ απο Ρόδο με 384 γιατί δεν έχω αναβαθμιστεί?? 
> Ανά ένα κέντρο ΟΤΕ δεν πάει και ένα dslam ή λάθος κάνω?


Νομιζω πως οχι. Καθε κεντρο μπορει να εχει περισσοτερα απο 1 dslam, εκτος αν ειναι μικρη πολη που να μην χρεαζεται 2ο DSLAM

----------


## gaff

http://www.forthnet.gr/templates/cor....aspx?p=170246

----------


## Pris

> http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=45166
> διαβασε αν θες και ολοκληρο το τοπικ
>  θα δουμε τι θα πουν στην επισημη ανακοινωση
> 1)δεν μιλησα για οτε αλλα για οτενετ.


Μίλησες για γραμμές Οτε και παροχέα Οτενετ. Εντάξη το ίδιο λέμε όμως.




> 2)με 26 ευρω/μηνα περνει καποιος 1024(otenet) και μετα και όταν αναβαθμίσουν την περιοχή του θα αναβαθμιστεί και αυτός


*ΜΑΚΑΡΙ* να έχεις δίκιο κι ας βγώ εγώ ρόμπα!
Αν κάποιος πάντως έχει αναβαθμιστεί και έχει το εν λόγω πακέτο ας μας το πεί.

...όσο για την Ρόδο πλάκα καναμε έτσι;;;
Ειναι και μεγάλο το φόρουμ... :Twisted Evil:

----------


## emykey

> http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=45166
> διαβασε αν θες και ολοκληρο το τοπικ
> θα δουμε τι θα πουν στην επισημη ανακοινωση
> 
> 1)δεν μιλησα για οτε αλλα για οτενετ.
> 2)με 26 ευρω/μηνα περνει καποιος 1024(otenet) και μετα και όταν αναβαθμίσουν την περιοχή του θα αναβαθμιστεί και αυτός
> 3)παρε την οτενετ και οχι τον οτε τηλ και ρωτα τους αυτο που σου ειπα στο 2


 
για οτενετ λεω κ εγω. απλα ανέφερα γενικώς οτε. ξέχασα να βάλω και το "νετ" μετα.
τεσπα, τι να σου πω, έτσι μου ειπαν. παραπάνω δεν ξέρω, πάρε τηλ να σου πουν

----------


## agribilos

> Εγώ απο Ρόδο με 384 γιατί δεν έχω αναβαθμιστεί?? 
> Ανά ένα κέντρο ΟΤΕ δεν πάει και ένα dslam ή λάθος κάνω?


Μαλλον απο οτι φαίνεται εχει αναβαθμιστεί μόνο το DSLAM Ασγούρου (αρ. τηλ 6χχχχ και πανω). Αλλά έτσι και αλλιώς έχει αναβαθμιστεί μόνο η γραμμή και όχι η σύνδεση (Forthnet).

----------


## alexis7

Παιδιά καλησπέρα,
Πήρα σήμερα στο 1242 να ρωτήσω για το Χαλάνδρι πότε θα γίνει αναβάθμιση αλλά το παλικάρακι που το σήκωσε μου έιπε πως δεν γνωρίζουν τίποτα. Μόνο στο τοπικό κατάστημα και αν. Μου είπε άμα θέλω να πάρω στον ΟΤΕ Χαλανδρίου μήπως και ξέρουν. Πήρα, αλλά δυστυχώς ήταν κλειστά.

Μήπως γενκά όλο αυτό ήταν ένας ευγενικός τρόπος για να με ξεφορτωθεί; 
Μήπως δεν δίνουν πληροφορίες για να μην τους πρήζουμε;
Μάλλον κατι τέτοιο παίζει...

Υ.Γ: Πείτε μου ειλικρινά ποιο άλλο θέμα στο site έχει φτάσει τις 43 σελίδες στις δύο πρώτες μέρες;
(και συνεχίζει ακάθεκτο)

----------


## nikgr

Για Θεσ/νικη μου είπαν απ' το 1242 ότι έχουν προγραμματισμένες κάποιες αναβαθμίσεις από 28 όμως του μηνός για Ιντρακομ dslams ...
Οπότε μην περιμένετε άδικα πριν τις 28...

Εγώ είμαι στον χειρότερο συνδυασμό!  :Crying:   Alcatel dslam και ΟΤΕ Τούμπας... Συνδυασμός που σκοτώνει!! Δεν με βλέπω πριν τα χριστούγεννα όχι να έχω 2mbit αλλά ούτε και το 1mbit που χρυσοπληρώνω... (το 1/3 πιάνω με τα βίας παρά τα συνεχόμενα τηλέφωνα στο 121..)

Για τα alcatel δεν έχουν ιδέα ποτε θα ξεκινήσει ο 2πλασιαμός... :Sad:

----------


## spyrosn

Off Topic





> Υ.Γ: Πείτε μου ειλικρινά ποιο άλλο θέμα στο site έχει φτάσει τις 43 στις δύο πρώτες μέρες;
> (και συνεχίζει ακάθεκτο)


Αυτό με την ACN που είχε κόψει την σύνδεση ενός χρήστη που κατέβαζε P2P...  :Very Happy:

----------


## pavlidisd

Να κάνω μία ερώτηση; Σε Cisco 837 ξέρει κανεις πως μπορώ να δω με κονσόλα αν αναβαθμίστηκε η γραμμή μου;

----------


## gloec

Αναβαθμίστηκε κανείς στην Τερψιθέα (9607ΧΧΧ)?

----------


## poromenos

επισημα η οτενετ:
http://www.naftemporiki.gr/news/stat...23/1230507.htm

----------


## kokos_13

Σήμερα το πρωί αναβαθμίστηκε η γραμμή μου από ΟΤΕ στα 1024/256 στα Εξάρχεια.Είμαι με Vivodi μέσω ΟΤΕ.Παρόλαυτα δεν κατεβάζω πάνω από 60-65,πήρα τηλέφωνο την Vivodi και μου είπε ότι από την στιγμή που στο router μου φένεται ότι συνδέομαι με 1024/256 σημαίνει ότι έχω αναβαθμιστεί πλήρως και από την Vivodi.Ισχύει κάτι τέτοιο και αν ναι δικαιολογείται να κατεβάζω με τέτοιες ταχύτητες?

----------


## emykey

> επισημα η οτενετ:
> http://www.naftemporiki.gr/news/stat...23/1230507.htm


αν δεν δω την ανακοίνωση στο site του ΟΤΕ-ΟΤΕΝΕΤ, δεν πιστεύω τπτ :P

----------


## euri

> Να κάνω μία ερώτηση; Σε Cisco 837 ξέρει κανεις πως μπορώ να δω με κονσόλα αν αναβαθμίστηκε η γραμμή μου;




```
show dsl interface atm0
```

----------


## ownagE_

2048/256 κι απο δώ.

220kb/s down  :One thumb up:  
και 85 ms το 1ο hop  :Thumb down:

----------


## pavlidisd

> ```
> show dsl interface atm0
> ```


1000 thanks!!!

ΠΕιραιά είμαι και δεν έχω αναβαθμιστεί ακόμα...

----------


## Bean-hs

Διπλάσιες ταχύτητες σύνδεσης στο Internet των υπηρεσιών ΟΤΕΝΕΤ OnDSL στις ίδιες τιμές (23/08/2006)

Αθήνα, 23 Αυγούστου 2006. Σε συνέχεια της ανακοίνωσης του ΟΤΕ σχετικά με την αναβάθμιση των ταχυτήτων πρόσβασης στο γρήγορο Internet (ADSL), η ΟΤΕΝΕΤ ανακοινώνει ότι είναι έτοιμη να παρέχει τις αντίστοιχες αναβαθμισμένες ταχύτητες σύνδεσης στο Internet των υπηρεσιών ΟΤΕΝΕΤ OnDSL. Οι υφιστάμενοι συνδρομητές των υπηρεσιών ΟΤΕΝΕΤ OnDSL θα έχουν τη δυνατότητα σύνδεσης στο Internet με τις νέες αναβαθμισμένες ταχύτητες μόλις ολοκληρωθεί η αντίστοιχη αναβάθμιση των υποδομών (DSLAMs) του ΟΤΕ στην περιοχή τους. Διευκρινίζεται ότι ουδεμία μεταβολή θα επέλθει στις μηνιαίες χρεώσεις τους και ουδεμία αλλαγή απαιτείται στον εξοπλισμό που διαθέτουν οι συνδρομητές.

Οι ταχύτητες αναβαθμίζονται ως εξής:

Υφιστάμενες ταχύτητες
(downstream / upstream)
384/128 kbps
512/128 kbps
1024/256 kbps

Αναβαθμισμένες ταχύτητες
(downstream / upstream)
768/192 kbps
1024/256 kbps
2048/256 kbps

Οι νέοι συνδρομητές των υπηρεσιών ΟΤΕΝΕΤ OnDSL θα έχουν τη δυνατότητα σύνδεσης στο Internet με τις ανωτέρω αναφερόμενες αναβαθμισμένες πλέον ταχύτητες είτε αμέσως με την ενεργοποίηση της υπηρεσίας τους, εφόσον έχουν ήδη αναβαθμισθεί οι υποδομές (DSLAMs) του ΟΤΕ στην περιοχή τους, είτε από τη στιγμή ολοκλήρωσης της αναβάθμισης αυτής από τον ΟΤΕ.

Για περισσότερες πληροφορίες:
Γραφείο Τύπου OTENET
Τηλ : 210 61 51 760 • E-mail : pressoffice@otenet.gr

πηγή: OTEnet

ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ:
Σχετικά με την προσφορά του Ondslkit στα 26€ δεν αναφέρεται πουθενά η λέξη κλειδί: (kit)

Beanhs

----------


## poromenos

> αν δεν δω την ανακοίνωση στο site του ΟΤΕ-ΟΤΕΝΕΤ, δεν πιστεύω τπτ :P


lol 
http://corporate.otenet.gr/portal/po...it_doview=9487

----------


## Sebu

Καλη απορια.Μεσω telnet μπορουμε να δουμε ταχυτητα συχρονισμου στο 9105????

----------


## aklpts

Δεν πιστευω οτι η προσφορα των 26 ευρω θα διπλασιαστει. Ουσιαστικα αυτη η προσφορα ειναι προεξοφληση του διπλασιασμου των 512 συνδεσεων. Απλα ελαβε χωρα 2 μηνες πριν,  καθαρα για εισπρακτικους λογους.

----------


## emykey

ρε παιδιά βοηθήστε με λίγο, γιατι με εχουν μπερδέψει. σύμφωνα με την παραπάνς ανακοίνωση, εάν εγώ σήμερα ακυρώσω την connx και βάλω Οτενετ 1024 με τιμή 26 ευρώ..δεν θα αναβαθμιστώ σε 2048? εγω αυτο καταλαβαίνω..αλλα στο οτε αλλα μου λέγανε  :Thinking:

----------


## poromenos

> ρε παιδιά βοηθήστε με λίγο, γιατι με εχουν μπερδέψει. σύμφωνα με την παραπάνς ανακοίνωση, εάν εγώ σήμερα ακυρώσω την connx και βάλω Οτενετ 1024 με τιμή 26 ευρώ..δεν θα αναβαθμιστώ σε 2048? εγω αυτο καταλαβαίνω..αλλα στο οτε αλλα μου λέγανε


παρε στην ΟΤΕΝΕΤ και ρωτα αυτο ακριβως που ρωτησες εδω :Wink:

----------


## Bean-hs

Βρε παιδιά δείτε πόσο έχει το connx στα 1024(σήμερα, 2048 αύριο) και θα καταλάβετε ότι οι τιμές δεν θα είναι τόσο χαμηλά (για τα ελληνικά δεδομένα) στα 2 mbps. Η otenet μάλλον έκανε στο kit την ίδια προσφορά όπως η forthnet με το box.

Beanhs.

----------


## emykey

> παρε στην ΟΤΕΝΕΤ και ρωτα αυτο ακριβως που ρωτησες εδω


πηρα τηλ, και λενε οτι θα γίνει η αναβάθμιση. κ του εξήγησα πως το πρωι άλλα μου είπατε...η απάντηση του...το πρωι δεν ειχε βγει η ανακοίνωση ...  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## charilaos

Υπάρχει έστω και ένας που να έχει αναβαθμιστεί στο Μαρούσι;; :Thinking:

----------


## Whiteyez

Yπάρχει κανείς που αναβαθμίστηκε στην Τούμπα?  :ROFL:   :ROFL:   :ROFL:

----------


## Pris

> lol 
> http://corporate.otenet.gr/portal/po...it_doview=9487


Ρε παιδιά *έστω κι ένας* που να έχει αναβαθμιστέι πλήρως (γραμμή+isp) απο το πακέτο conn-x στα 1024 με 26 ευρώ, στα 2048 με την ίδια τιμή υπάρχει σ' αυτό το φόρουμ;;;
Ένας...
 :Worthy:

----------


## georgesco

Γεια σας παιδια. Σημερα το πρωι ειδα την αναβαθμιση στο ρουτερ μου απο 512 σε 1024 εχω ΤΕΛΛΑΣ αλλα η ταχυτ μου down ειναι 62 ! Μπορει καποιος να μου πει ΓΙΑΤΙ σθμβαινει αυτο?

----------


## Whiteyez

> Ρε παιδιά *έστω κι ένας* που να έχει αναβαθμιστέι πλήρως (γραμμή+isp) απο το πακέτο conn-x στα 1024 με 26 ευρώ, στα 2048 με την ίδια τιμή υπάρχει σ' αυτό το φόρουμ;;;
> Ένας...



ΑΝ υπήρχε θα απαντούσε!

----------


## Whiteyez

> Γεια σας παιδια. Σημερα το πρωι ειδα την αναβαθμιση στο ρουτερ μου απο 512 σε 1024 εχω ΤΕΛΛΑΣ αλλα η ταχυτ μου down ειναι 62 ! Μπορει καποιος να μου πει ΓΙΑΤΙ σθμβαινει αυτο?


Πάρε τήλ στην Tellas και ρώτα τους,κάτι θα ξέρουν.. :Wink:

----------


## Ainastros

> Γεια σας παιδια. Σημερα το πρωι ειδα την αναβαθμιση στο ρουτερ μου απο 512 σε 1024 εχω ΤΕΛΛΑΣ αλλα η ταχυτ μου down ειναι 62 ! Μπορει καποιος να μου πει ΓΙΑΤΙ σθμβαινει αυτο?


Γιατί η ΤΕΛΛΑΣ δεν έχει διπλασιάσει την ταχύτητά σου :Thumb down: ....μόνο ο οτε την ταχύτητα της γραμμής σου....

----------


## emykey

> Ρε παιδιά *έστω κι ένας* που να έχει αναβαθμιστέι πλήρως (γραμμή+isp) απο το πακέτο conn-x στα 1024 με 26 ευρώ, στα 2048 με την ίδια τιμή υπάρχει σ' αυτό το φόρουμ;;;
> Ένας...


νομίζω δεν υπάρχει το πακέτο αυτο στην conn-x . μήπως εννοείς αν αναβαθμίστηκε κανείς apo otenet dsl kit 1024 σε  otenet dsl kit 2048? δεν είδα να έχει conn-x με 26 το μήνα. υπάρχει?

----------


## atlasjd

> Ένα πουλάκι μέσα απο τον ΟΤΕ σήμερα το πρωί μου είπε οτι το DSLAM της Νέας Ιωνίας Αττικής 
> 
> 210 - 27ΧΧΧΧΧ
> 
> Αναβαθμίστηκε!!!!!
> 
> Ας επιβεβαιώσουν όσοι ανήκουν εκεί!


Καλησπερα,

Απο Ν. Ιωνια τηλ. 210 275... ακομα τιποτα στα 1024 ειμαι οπως παντα. Και μου εχει στειλει mail η Forthnet αναβαθμιση. Κανεις στην Ν. Ιωνια αναβαθμιστηκε?? :Thinking:

----------


## Bean-hs

> Ρε παιδιά *έστω κι ένας* που να έχει αναβαθμιστέι πλήρως (γραμμή+isp) απο το πακέτο conn-x στα 1024 με 26 ευρώ, στα 2048 με την ίδια τιμή υπάρχει σ' αυτό το φόρουμ;;;
> Ένας...


Όπως λέω και πιο πάνω. ΔΕΝ υπάρχει πακέτο connx στα 1024 με 26€. το πακέτο του οτε έχει 47,5€ στα 1024. Το πακέτο με τα 26€ είναι της οτενετ(κιτ) και δεν είμαι καθόλου βέβαιως ότι θα αναβαθμιστεί.

Beanhs.

----------


## Sebu

Εαν ακυρωσεις την connx και πας σε καινουριο πακετο χανεις την πορτα.Αρα περιμενεις να ξαναενεργοποιηθεις και νομιζω οτι η αναβαθμιση-διπλασιασμος ισχυει για τους υφισταμενους χρηστες-συνδρομητες.

Δεν ξερω δλδ αν καποιος κανει αιτηση μεσα στο Σεπτεμβρη για adsl αν θα του αναβαθμισουν κιολας ή θα τον αφησουν ως εχει.

----------


## emykey

> Όπως λέω και πιο πάνω. ΔΕΝ υπάρχει πακέτο connx στα 1024 με 26. το πακέτο του οτε έχει 47,5 στα 1024. Το πακέτο με τα 26 είναι της οτενετ(κιτ) και δεν είμαι καθόλου βέβαιως ότι θα αναβαθμιστεί.
> 
> Beanhs.


πήρα τηλέφωνο πριν λίγα λεπτά κ του ανέφερα εκατο φορεσ κ την λέξη κιτ. ειπε οτι θα γίνει η αναβάθμιση. μου φαίνεται οτι απλα θα παρουμε ρίσκο κ θα δουμε αν θα αναβαθμιστεί.




> Εαν ακυρωσεις την connx και πας σε καινουριο πακετο χανεις την πορτα.Αρα περιμενεις να ξαναενεργοποιηθεις και νομιζω οτι η αναβαθμιση-διπλασιασμος ισχυει για τους υφισταμενους χρηστες-συνδρομητες.
> 
> 
> 
> Δεν ξερω δλδ αν καποιος κανει αιτηση μεσα στο Σεπτεμβρη για adsl αν θα του αναβαθμισουν κιολας ή θα τον αφησουν ως εχει.


κ εγω ετσι νομιζα, αλλα μου είπαν θα αναβαθμιστώ. μπορεί να λενε ψέμματα, η γενικώς βλακείες ή να μην ξέρουν καθόλου. πάντως μου είπαν θα αναβαθμιστώ.

----------


## Bean-hs

Το θέμα είναι ότι δεν αναφέρουν τίποτα στο δελτίο τύπου για την λέξη (κιτ). :Thinking:  Αν είναι να γίνει η αναβάθμιση και σε αυτό το πακέτο(που εγώ ακόμη και τώρα δεν το βλέπω) γιατί δεν το αναφέρουν. Ναι έμαθα όταν ασχολούμαι με εταιρίες να ψάχνω και τις τελείες, γιατί μετά αυτοί μπορεί να  :Whistle:  αδιάφορα.

Beanhs.

----------


## No-Name

> Το θέμα είναι ότι δεν αναφέρουν τίποτα στο δελτίο τύπου για την λέξη (κιτ). Αν είναι να γίνει η αναβάθμιση και σε αυτό το πακέτο(που εγώ ακόμη και τώρα δεν το βλέπω) γιατί δεν το αναφέρουν. Ναι έμαθα όταν ασχολούμαι με εταιρίες να ψάχνω και τις τελείες, γιατί μετά αυτοί μπορεί να  αδιάφορα.
> 
> Beanhs.


Μπορείς να πιστέψεις ότι θες προσωπικά ξέρω πώς τουλάχιστον 55 πελάτες έτυχε να πέσουν στην αντίληψη μου πώς έχουν πάει σε 2mbps.
Αυτη η απιστία ρε σείς....Δεν μπορείται να καταλάβετε πώς πάμε μπροστά τόσο δύσκολο είναι?

----------


## EvilHawk

> http://www.forthnet.gr/templates/cor....aspx?p=170246


Nαι το είδα και έγινε το σχετικό θέμα υπόμνημα ...  :Wink:

----------


## antrianos

*Εχει κανεις αναβαθμιστει στο Ηρακλειο(Κρητη)? Ειμαι Λ. Κνωσσου!*

----------


## sttsakir

Αναβαθμίστηκε κανένας Θεσσαλονίκη;
Έχω αγωνία...

----------


## Am0rPHiA

Πατήσια έγινε αναβάθμιση από 384/128 σε 768/192,συνδρομή έχω ACN και βλέπω 80ΚΒ στα downloads,συγχαρητήρια στον ΟΤΕ επιτέλους νιώθω λίγο ευρωπαίος.Άντε καλές αναβαθμίσεις σε όλους.

----------


## Whiteyez

> Αναβαθμίστηκε κανένας Θεσσαλονίκη;
> Έχω αγωνία...



Mόνο απο Θέρμη κάτι ακούστηκε..

----------


## pentium_vi

> Αναβαθμίστηκε κανένας Θεσσαλονίκη;
> Έχω αγωνία...


Ακόμα τίποτα Θεσσαλονίκη. Μάλλον αρχές Σεπτέμβρη. Μαζί με την ΔΕΘ  :Smile:

----------


## minovg

> Πατήσια έγινε αναβάθμιση από 384/128 σε 768/192,συνδρομή έχω ACN και βλέπω 80ΚΒ στα downloads,συγχαρητήρια στον ΟΤΕ *επιτέλους νιώθω λίγο ευρωπαίος*.Άντε καλές αναβαθμίσεις σε όλους.


Nιώθεις Ευρωπαίος με τα 0,7Μβιτ εν έτει 2006;  :Shocked:  Δηλαδή με τα 8 και 10 πώς θα αισθάνεσαι;  :Razz:  Μια υποχρέωση εκπλήρωσε ο ΟΤΕ προς την ΕΕ. Δεν του περισσεύει το φιλότιμο. Ήταν κάτι που έπρεπε να έχει γίνει εδώ και καιρό. Βέβαια κάλιο αργά παρά ποτέ.

----------


## siemos

Κανεις απο γιαννενα??Ακομα νεκρα παρα το πιλοτικο του αυγουστου...(ΗΟL)

----------


## maik

Θεσσαλονικη ,Τσιμισκη και Μητροπολεως γωνια ποτε θα γινει αναβαθμιση;; Ξερει κανεις τιποτε;;

----------


## nikgr

ΕΠΑΝΑΛΑΜΒΑΝΩ:
Για Θεσ/νικη μου είπαν απ' το 1242 ότι έχουν προγραμματισμένες κάποιες αναβαθμίσεις από 28 όμως του μηνός για Ιντρακομ dslams ...
Οπότε μην περιμένετε άδικα πριν τις 28...

----------


## Whiteyez

> ΕΠΑΝΑΛΑΜΒΑΝΩ:
> Για Θεσ/νικη μου είπαν απ' το 1242 ότι έχουν προγραμματισμένες κάποιες αναβαθμίσεις από 28 όμως του μηνός για Ιντρακομ dslams ...
> Οπότε μην περιμένετε άδικα πριν τις 28...


Όσες φορές και να το γράψεις πάλι θα ρωτάνε...

----------


## talaiporos

> Όσες φορές και να το γράψεις πάλι θα ρωτάνε...


Για Θεσσαλονίκη έχετε ακούσει τίποτα?  :ROFL: 
 άντε 5 μέρες υπομονή...πολύ λιγούρια είμαστε εντέλει...

----------


## geobest99

Απο 1242 , δεν ξερουν να μου πουν καθόλου ποτε περιπου θα γίνει η αναβάθμιση στα DSLAM Ιπποδρόμου ,  μου ειπαν ότι δεν τους έχουν δώσει κάποιο χρονοδιάγραμμα εργασιών . :No no:

----------


## allergic

αν καποιος εχει κανει αιτηση σε μια εταιρια, πριν την ανακοινωση για τον διπλασιασμο, πχ 9 αυγουστου, και ακομα δεν εχει ενεργοποιηθει, ξερουμε τι θα γινει με αυτον??

συγνωμμη αν εχει απαντηθει αυτο το ερωτημα, αλλα εχω χασει την μπαλα με αυτο το topic.


υ.γ. προτεινω να ανοιξουμε νεο θεμα με τις αποριες μας και να αφησουμε αυτο μονο για αναφορες απο διπλασιασμους.

----------


## sculper

γεια σας,
σήμερα μου κάναν την 512 -> 1024
είχα την προσφορά από την 1 του μήνα
αυτό για όσους λέγαν οτι αυτολι θα πάνε στα 768
επίσης φίλος μου που πήρε την προσφορά του 1024 τον πήγαν από εχθές στα 2048.........


μην ακούτε ράδιοαρβύλα....


στο τεστ που έκανα


:::.. testmy.net test results ..:::
Download Connection is:: 534 Kbps about 0.53 Mbps (tested with 579 kB)
Download Speed is:: 65 kB/s
Upload Connection is:: 213 Kbps about 0.21 Mbps (tested with 386 kB)
Upload Speed is:: 26 kB/s
Tested From:: http://testmy.net (Server 1)
Test Time:: 2006/08/23 - 10:11am 
D-Validation Link:: http://testmy.net/stats/id-AVXOD836S
U-Validation Link:: http://testmy.net/stats/id-HALFYMJB0 
User Agent:: Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 6.0; Windows NT 5.1; SV1; InfoPath.1; .NET CLR 1.1.4322; .NET CLR 2.0.50727) [!]

----------


## nikgr

sculper δε νομίζω ότι είναι ράδιοαρβύλα η επίσημη ανακοίνωση απ' τη forthnet...
Είσαι σίγουρος ότι η ISP συνδεσή σου έγινε κι αυτή 1024 και όχι 768?
Γιατί εμένα τα 534kbps για 512 μου μοιάζουν και ούτε καν για 768...
Μπορεί ο ΟΤΕ να αναβάθμισε τη γραμμή σου αλλά δε σημαίνει ότι το ίδιο έκανε και η forthnet. Και μη μου πεις για τα 213kbps upload γιατί στο upload η forthnet δεν έχει κόφτη οπότε αν ο ΟΤΕ έκανε τη γραμμή 1024 θα έχεις και 256 up.

Εκτός αν είσαι κι εσύ θύμα των μπουκωμένων dslams οπότε παίρνεις τα 3 όπως κι εγώ με την 1024αρα μου...
Νομίζω ότι με το πιτάρισμα που υπάρχει ήδη και την καταιγίδα που αναμένεται μόλις αναβαθμιστούν όλοι όχι 1024 αλλά ούτε τα 3 μας δε θα παίρνουμε...  :Thumb down:  
Εγώ με τη 1024αρα και δεν μπορώ να ανεβάσω πάνω από 450kbps. Και να φανταστείς ότι οι 2πλασιασμοί δεν ξεκίνησαν ακόμα στην συμπρωτεύουσα...
Άρα το να έχεις πιστεύω 768 ή 1024 είναι το ίδιο και το αυτό...

allergic όλες θα 2πλασιαστούν είτε η αγορά έγινε πριν την ανακοίνωση είτε μετα.

----------


## limassol

χαλάνδρι κανείς??? :P

----------


## cakavera

Το πρωι αναβαθμιστηκε η γραμμη μου σε 1024 και εδω και μια ωρα με ξαναριξανε στα 512 :Very angry:   :Very angry:   :Very angry:  
Κανεις αλλος με το ιδιο προβλημα?

----------


## kadronarxis

Καμιά αναβάθμιση Σταυρούπολη αδέρφιααααααααααααααααααααααααααααααααααααααααααααα...... μπουμ.!

----------


## cakavera

> Καμιά αναβάθμιση Σταυρούπολη αδέρφιααααααααααααααααααααααααααααααααααααααααααααα...... μπουμ.!



Τουλαχιστον εσενα δε σου πηραν τη μπουκια απο το στομα!!!

----------


## sculper

> sculper δε νομίζω ότι είναι ράδιοαρβύλα η επίσημη ανακοίνωση απ' τη forthnet...
> Είσαι σίγουρος ότι η ISP συνδεσή σου έγινε κι αυτή 1024 και όχι 768?
> Γιατί εμένα τα 534kbps για 512 μου μοιάζουν και ούτε καν για 768...
> Μπορεί ο ΟΤΕ να αναβάθμισε τη γραμμή σου αλλά δε σημαίνει ότι το ίδιο έκανε και η forthnet. Και μη μου πεις για τα 213kbps upload γιατί στο upload η forthnet δεν έχει κόφτη οπότε αν ο ΟΤΕ έκανε τη γραμμή 1024 θα έχεις και 256 up.
> 
> Εκτός αν είσαι κι εσύ θύμα των μπουκωμένων dslams οπότε παίρνεις τα 3 όπως κι εγώ με την 1024αρα μου...
> Νομίζω ότι με το πιτάρισμα που υπάρχει ήδη και την καταιγίδα που αναμένεται μόλις αναβαθμιστούν όλοι όχι 1024 αλλά ούτε τα 3 μας δε θα παίρνουμε...  
> Εγώ με τη 1024αρα και δεν μπορώ να ανεβάσω πάνω από 450kbps. Και να φανταστείς ότι οι 2πλασιασμοί δεν ξεκίνησαν ακόμα στην συμπρωτεύουσα...
> Άρα το να έχεις πιστεύω 768 ή 1024 είναι το ίδιο και το αυτό...
> ...


 
για το κύκλωμα μιλάω που είναι εξακριβωμένο

DSL Status:  *Capture(share.up) Up*     Capture(stadslstatus.dslmodulmode)DSL Modulation Mode:  *GDMT*     Capture(stadslstatus.dslpathmode)DSL Path Mode:  *Capture(share.fast) FAST*     Capture(stadslstatus.downrate)Downstream Rate:  *1024 Kbps*     Capture(stadslstatus.uprate)Upstream Rate:  *256 Kbps*     Capture(stadslstatus.downmargin)Downstream Margin:  *31 db*     Capture(stadslstatus.upmargin)Upstream Margin:  *25 db*     Capture(stadslstatus.downlineatn)Downstream Line Attenuation:  *27*     Capture(stadslstatus.uplineatn)Upstream Line Attenuation:  *19*     Capture(stadslstatus.downtranspower)Downstream Transmit Power:  *0*     Capture(stadslstatus.uptranspower)Upstream Transmit Power:  *0*

----------


## nickolas2005

Σταυρουπολη ακόμα τίποτα kadronarxis...Που θα πάει, θα μα αναβαθμίσουν :Smile:

----------


## kadronarxis

ποια μπουκια ρε cakavera?
έχασα επεισόδια;

Νίκο,γειτόνι,κάτι μου λέει οτι είμαστε ο τελευταίος τροχός της άμαξας στην όλη ιστορία. :Evil:

----------


## cakavera

> ποια μπουκια ρε cakavera?
> έχασα επεισόδια;


Αν διαβασεις το προηγουμενο μυνημα μου λιγο πιο πανω θα καταλαβεις :Crying:

----------


## kadronarxis

έλα εντάξει.....πιστεύω αύριο θα είναι οκ.
από τη στιγμή που μύρισε λίγο, θα μυρίσει και πολύ.

----------


## civil

> Το πρωι αναβαθμιστηκε η γραμμη μου σε 1024 και εδω και μια ωρα με ξαναριξανε στα 512   
> Κανεις αλλος με το ιδιο προβλημα?


Σε αλλα μηνυματα εχω διαβασει οτι στην αρχη (ωρες - 1η ημέρα) υπαρχουν τετοιες ασταθειες.
Περιμενε  1-2 μερες ακομα να δεις τι θα γινει.
 :Smile:

----------


## akiss

Στα Σεπολια μου την εκαναν αναβαθμιση σημερα απο το απογευμα, απο 512 σε 1024.

----------


## cakavera

Στην αναμονη λοιπον......

   για 384 :ROFL:   :ROFL:   :ROFL:

----------


## BlueChris

Άρχισαν τα όργανα...

Όπως είχα υποπτευθεί το πρωί πως με τους διπλασιαμούς θα κλ@σει μέντες το backbone δίκτυο προς το εξωτερικό, πιστεύω πως ο εφιάλτης γίνεται πραγματικότητα. 
Γύρισα σπίτι και ενώ από τον ιούνιο που έχω τη γραμμή (512 connex) κατέβαζα από συγκεκριμένο σημείο του εξωτερικού (Γερμανία) είχα 55kb/sec σταθερότατα.... από το απόγευμα και μέχρι τώρα που γράφω είμαι σταθερά 32-35 με κάνα peak στα 40... Ελεος... και πρέπει να πούμε και ευχαριστώ για τους διπλασιασμούς τώρα δηλαδή? 

Δεν ξέρω παιδιά αλλά θα πέσει γέλιο.... και δεν έχω και καμμία λύση επί του θέματος γιατί μέχρι τα χριστούγεννα είμαι δεμένος με το 6μηνο connex που πήρα τον Ιούννιο.

Ααα δεν έχω αναβαθμιστεί ακόμα αλλά δεν νομίζω πως και μετά την αναβάθμιση κάτι θα αλλάξει προς το καλύτερο.... ειδικά τώρα που όλος ο κοσμάκης ξαφνικά ανακάλυψε τα p2p προγράμματα και γίνεται πανιγύρι στο δίκτυο όλη μέρα....

ΚΑΝΤΕ ΑΝΑΒΑΘΜΙΣΗ PROVIDERS ΤΟ BACKBONE ΣΑΣ ΤΩΡΑ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!... ( θα φτιάξω και μπλουζάκια στη δουλειά)

----------


## chatzi70

> Καμιά αναβάθμιση Σταυρούπολη αδέρφιααααααααααααααααααααααααααααααααααααααααααααα...... μπουμ.!


Εμείς??? Για τελευταίους μας κόβω ... :Sad:

----------


## bonepeeler

> Το πρωι αναβαθμιστηκε η γραμμη μου σε 1024 και εδω και μια ωρα με ξαναριξανε στα 512   
> Κανεις αλλος με το ιδιο προβλημα?


Kι εγώ το έπαθα προχτές βράδυ.
Άρχισα να κατεβάζω ένα αρχείο και είδα πως κατέβαζε με 120.
Χάρηκα τρελά αλλά μετά επανήλθα στην πραγματικότητα.
Και δεν ήταν μικρό το αρχείο.
70mb περίπου.

Να δούμε τι θα δούμε τώρα. :Thinking:

----------


## nikgr

εμάς τους Alcatelάκηδες γιατί μας έχουν χεσμένους ρε παιδιά... Σε πηγάδι κατουρήσαμε?

Θα καταντήσουμε πάντως να αγοράζουμε 2mbit για να έχουμε 512 "BLUECHRIS"... Να μου το θυμηθείς... Κανείς δεν εγγυάται τίποτα σ' αυτό το μπάχαλο που υπάρχει...

Έχω 1024αρα και κατεβάζω max 350-400kbps και στα torrents γύρω στα 100kbps... :Thumb down:

----------


## moyola

> Άρχισαν τα όργανα...
> 
> Όπως είχα υποπτευθεί το πρωί πως με τους διπλασιαμούς θα κλ@σει μέντες το backbone δίκτυο προς το εξωτερικό, πιστεύω πως ο εφιάλτης γίνεται πραγματικότητα. 
> Γύρισα σπίτι και ενώ από τον ιούνιο που έχω τη γραμμή (512 connex) κατέβαζα από συγκεκριμένο σημείο του εξωτερικού (Γερμανία) είχα 55kb/sec σταθερότατα.... από το απόγευμα και μέχρι τώρα που γράφω είμαι σταθερά 32-35 με κάνα peak στα 40... Ελεος... και πρέπει να πούμε και ευχαριστώ για τους διπλασιασμούς τώρα δηλαδή? 
> 
> Δεν ξέρω παιδιά αλλά θα πέσει γέλιο.... και δεν έχω και καμμία λύση επί του θέματος γιατί μέχρι τα χριστούγεννα είμαι δεμένος με το 6μηνο connex που πήρα τον Ιούννιο.
> 
> Ααα δεν έχω αναβαθμιστεί ακόμα αλλά δεν νομίζω πως και μετά την αναβάθμιση κάτι θα αλλάξει προς το καλύτερο.... ειδικά τώρα που όλος ο κοσμάκης ξαφνικά ανακάλυψε τα p2p προγράμματα και γίνεται πανιγύρι στο δίκτυο όλη μέρα....
> 
> ΚΑΝΤΕ ΑΝΑΒΑΘΜΙΣΗ PROVIDERS ΤΟ BACKBONE ΣΑΣ ΤΩΡΑ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!... ( θα φτιάξω και μπλουζάκια στη δουλειά)


Συμφωνω και επαυξανω.
Τελικα θα μας μεινει μονο ο τιτλος 'αναβαθμισμενοι' :Mad:   :Mad:   :Mad:

----------


## nikgr

Στην Ελλάδα πρώτα πρέπει να ρίξεις τα σιχτίρια για να γίνει κάτι...

Εϊμαι σε μπουκωμένο dslam που το αναγνώρισαν απ' τα κεντρικά της Θεσ/νικης και μου είπαν ότι πρέπει να αναβαθμιστεί αλλά δεν πρόκειται σύντομα...

Εγώ πολύ αμφιβάλλω αν τηρούν και την αναλογία 20:1 ... :No no: 

1024αρα και κατεβάζει με 12-15kbytes/sec...

----------


## globalnoise

Εμένα που το DSLAM βρίσκεται στα κεντρικά του ΟΤΕ? (νομίζω δηλαδή) Γιατί δεν σπρώχνει κάποιος την καρέκλα του (έχει ροδάκια υποτίθεται) να φτάσει μέχρι τον διακόπτη του DSLAM? :P

----------


## odys2008

Και εγώ όλος περιέργως τις τελευταίες 3-4 μέρες το απόγευμα σέρνομαι. Αυτό ποτέ δεν είχε συμβεί στους 8 μήνες που έχω dsl. Πάντα μα πάντα έπιανα το μέγιστο. Κάτι δεν μου πάει καλά με τις αναβαθμήσεις και το backbone των isp. Προσπαθώ να μην κάνω άσχημες σκέψεις γιατί αν είναι έτσι   :Rant:   :Chair:   :Gun:   :Boxing:   :Hammer:

----------


## kadronarxis

Στη Σταυρούπολη, αυτήν την ώρα τα pings είναι στα 70ms....
Εκεί που ήμασταν καλά, μπούκωσε πάλι;

το κερατό μου δηλαδή.

την Έκθεση περιμένουν για τις αναβαθμίσεις;

----------


## Frealaf

Παίδες, δεν ξέρω αν "στραβός είναι ο γυαλός ή στραβά αρμενίζω", πάντως εδώ και μία εβδομάδα περίπου, το USR9106 μου "υποφέρει" από διαρκείς αποσυντονισμούς γραμμής ενώ όχι μόνο αναβάθμιση της 1Mbit μου δεν είδα, αλλά ...υποβάθμιση στο downstream: "κλειδώνει" πια στα 224 αντί στα 256 (!). Ας ελπίσουμε ότι είναι οι ...παιδικές αρρώστειες της πορείας προς την περίφημη αναβάθμιση, or else... :Sad: 

PS. Btw, είχα ήδη γραμμή 384 στο όνομά μου και τον Απρίλιο αξιοποίησα την τότε προσφορά ConnX (6μηνη) και αναβάθμισα σε 1024. Ελπίζω να με "καλύπτει" η νέα αναβάθμιση (και σε γραμμή και σε πρόσβαση)  :Thinking:

----------


## babyboy

Αμπελοκηπους στην Πανορμου, η γραμμη απο 1024 έγινε εχθές 2048, αλλα η προσβαση παραμενει στα 1024 (με οτενετ). Υπομονηηηηη

----------


## Geotzourmi

Τελικά κλάταρε το δίκτυο...  :Crying:  Άντεξε και 12 ώρες μη πω...Μόλις έκανα speed test και έπιασα 384 kbps αντί για 768 kbps....Και φοβάμαι μη γίνουνε και χειρότερα....Τουλάχιστον το μόνο καλό είναι ότι η αναβάθμιση είναι τζάμπα οπότε δεν κλαιμε και τα λεφτά μας (όχι ότι το αγοράσαμε και φτηνά βέβαια) αλλά το γαμώτο μένει...

----------


## golity

Τώρα ξεκινάει το πραγματικό πιλοτικό  :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:

----------


## nikgr

και η πλάκα είναι ότι όταν κάνεις παράπονα για χαμηλές ταχύτητες τραβάνε τα μαλλιά τους (για να μην πω τίποτ' άλλο) οι ΟΤΕτζήδες λες και πρώτη φορά τους συμβαίνει κάτι τέτοιο...

Πόσες φορές δεν με ρώτησαν αν έχω ιό και μου ήρθε να τους κατραπακιάσω...  :Mad:  
Το δίκτυο έχει πέσει πολύ άσχημα πιστευω παίδες και τα πράγματα θα χειροτερέψουν... Γι' αυτό και κάποιοι providers κάνουν τη χαζή... Δεν έχουν bandwidth...

Και η forthnet δηλαδή με τα 2,5GBPS (που είπε θα το πάει σύντομα στα 3) έτσι θα αντιμετωπίσει το διπλασιασμό ταχυτήτων? Με μισό επιπλέον gbps?
Γίναμε όλοι ομαδικά beta testers μου φαίνεται ..

----------


## No-Name

Παιδάκια να γκρινιάξω λίγο....Να τόσο δά αλλά με 2mbps κατεβάζω με 45kb/s  :Crying:  
Βεβαια δικαιολογώ τον ΟΤΕ και την HOL κάθε αρχή και δύσκολη  :Smile:

----------


## nikgr

NoName22 δεν είναι κάθε αρχή και δύσκολη...
Είναι η πραγματικότητα που θα βιώσουμε από δω και πέρα...
Αν δεις παραπάνω είχα πει ότι θα αναγκαζόμαστε να αγοράσουμε 2mbit για να έχουμε 512 σταθερά...

Να μην τους δικαιολογείς! Κανένας δεν τους υποχρέωσε να μας κοροιδεύουν με 2πλάσιες ονομαστικές και ΜΗ πραγματικές ταχύτητες...
Να μας πουλήσουν και αdsl2+ άμα είναι που να κατεβάζει ως 384...
Θα τους κάνουμε άγαλμα επειδή μας κοροιδεύουν? Καμία εγγύηση δηλαδή χαμηλής ταχύτητας?

----------


## nicksoti

Mα εδώ και χρόνια παραπονιόμαστε για πακέτα/sec, και ταχύτητα, στις έστω και μικρές ταχύτητες που πληρώνουμε. Εσείς τι περιμένατε, να είναι σωστές οι "διπλασιασμένες" ταχύτητες; Ας ελπίσουμε ότι γίνει να γίνει σωστά στο τέλος.

----------


## No-Name

E καλά μωρέ θα δώσω περίοδο χάριτος τις δέκα μέρες για να δώ.Χθές πχ κατέβαζα με 210 σχεδόν σταθερά δεν σημαίνει με το παραμικρό να αρχίζω το πρήξιμο.
Βέβαια αν γίνει μόνιμη κατάσταση το 45 θα αρχίσω τα μπινελίκια  :Smile:

----------


## Marshal

Για σας παιδία, βλέποντας οτι το adslgr.gr forum εχει πολθ κινιση ειπα να γραφτώ και να σας ρωτησω κατι που επαθα σήμερα μαζι με εναν φιλο μου.
Καταρχάς μένουμε Αργηρούπολη με σηνορα ανω Γλυφάδας αλλα ανικουμε στο DSLam της Ηλιουπολης, Λοιπον ξηπνησα κατα της 4 το μεσημερη σημερα Τεταρτη για να δω οτι ειχα ποιοαση 75 μεσω torrent, λεω τι στο καλο κολημα εφαγε παλι η [βλακια], αλλα με περνει τηλ ο φιλος μου και μου λει οτι μας εκαναν upgrade απο 384/120 σε 768/192, μπαινω στο router(zyxel P600-isdn) για να το τσεκαρο το downstram  και το upstream και οντος ηταν 768/192! εκανα download το winamp για να δω με τη ταχητυτα κατεβαζει και μου πηγαινε με 80 kb/s, (ειδι περιμενα να μου γινει 512/128 η conn-x μου γιατι ειχα κανει αιτιση πριν 3 μερες, ωστε να μου παει 1024/256 με το upgrade) αλλα μετα λεω εγω! κατσε μην μου κανουν την 512 και απο 769 με κατεβασουν σε 512 και ειμαι ο [βλακας] της υποθεσεις, αλλα μου ειπαν στο 134 και 768 να εχει γινει λογο αναβαθμισεις οταν γινει η σινδεση 512 θα μου παει στα 1024(μαλιστα το επιβαιβεωσα τρεις φορες), ωραια ως εδω, το βραδι σημερα που γιρισα απο καφε ειδα οτι ειχα ξαναπεσει στα 384/128 και κατεβαζα γιρω στα 35 παλι!(το ιδιο και στον φιλο μου) απο 768/192 πηγε παλι στα 384/128!!!! 
Ρε παιδια την πατησε ετσι κανας αλλος? ξερεται γιατι εχει γινει αυτο? σας παρακαλω απαντηστε μου!



[EDIT by wintech2003: Παρακαλώ μην χρησιμοποιείς απρεπείς γλώσσα στα γραφόμενα σου]

----------


## Whiteyez

> Για σας παιδία, βλέποντας οτι το adslgr.gr forum εχει πολθ κινιση ειπα να γραφτώ και να σας ρωτησω κατι που επαθα σήμερα μαζι με εναν φιλο μου.
> Καταρχάς μένουμε Αργηρούπολη με σηνορα ανω Γλυφάδας αλλα ανικουμε στο DSLam της Ηλιουπολης, Λοιπον ξηπνησα κατα της 4 το μεσημερη σημερα Τεταρτη για να δω οτι ειχα ποιοαση 75 μεσω torrent, λεω τι στο καλο κολημα εφαγε παλι η [βλακία], αλλα με περνει τηλ ο φιλος μου και μου λει οτι μας εκαναν upgrade απο 384/120 σε 768/192, μπαινω στο router(zyxel P600-isdn) για να το τσεκαρο το downstram  και το upstream και οντος ηταν 768/192! εκανα download το winamp για να δω με τη ταχητυτα κατεβαζει και μου πηγαινε με 80 kb/s, (ειδι περιμενα να μου γινει 512/128 η conn-x μου γιατι ειχα κανει αιτιση πριν 3 μερες, ωστε να μου παει 1024/256 με το upgrade) αλλα μετα λεω εγω! κατσε μην μου κανουν την 512 και απο 769 με κατεβασουν σε 512 και ειμαι ο [βλακας] της υποθεσεις, αλλα μου ειπαν στο 134 και 768 να εχει γινει λογο αναβαθμισεις οταν γινει η σινδεση 512 θα μου παει στα 1024(μαλιστα το επιβαιβεωσα τρεις φορες), ωραια ως εδω, το βραδι σημερα που γιρισα απο καφε ειδα οτι ειχα ξαναπεσει στα 384/128 και κατεβαζα γιρω στα 35 παλι!(το ιδιο και στον φιλο μου) απο 768/192 πηγε παλι στα 384/128!!!! 
> Ρε παιδια την πατησε ετσι κανας αλλος? ξερεται γιατι εχει γινει αυτο? σας παρακαλω απαντηστε μου!


Δοκιμές θα έκανε ο ΟΤΕ μάλλον..

----------


## gregorisvas

Πλακα θα χει να τα φτυσε το δικτυο του πολυαγαπημενου μας ΟΤΕ...  :Razz:

----------


## Marshal

Παντως ακουω οτι η Forthnet δεν θα κανει upgrade τα πακετα με σιμβολαιο που εχουν χαμιλη τιμη και αυτο ειναι κακο για αυτην ενω οταν μιλησα με οτε μου ειπε καθαρα οτι και την Conn-x 512/128 με με 22 ευρο για 6 μηνες να εχεις η αναβαθμισει θα γινει κανονικα.

Παντως Αργηρουπολη(dslam Ηλιουπολης-intracom) τιποτα ακομα..οπως ειπα μου πηγε 768/1292 αλλα χανα επεσαι στα 384/128, μαλλον αυριο.

----------


## Hellraiser76

Νικαια αλλα σε dslam που ανηκει στο Κορυδαλλο της Ιντρακομ αναβαθμιστηκε η γραμμη μου σημερα το πρωι στις 8.30 σε 2048/256!

Μεχρι στιγμης ολα ειναι οκ αν και ακομα η Forthnet δεν μου εχει αναβαθμισει και την συνδεση...

Και ενα 1ο τεστ

click START to re-test
Checking for Middleboxes . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .  Done
running 10s outbound test (client to server) . . . . . 208.73Kb/s
running 10s inbound test (server to client) . . . . . . 965.51kb/s
Your PC is connected to a Cable/DSL modem
Information: Other network traffic is congesting the link

click START to re-test

Υ.Γ
Οσοι εχετε Forthnet και σας αναβαθμιστηκε και η γραμμη και η συνδεση πηρατε τηλ για να γινει αυτο ή εγινε αυτοματα;

----------


## pakis_ch

> Παντως Αργηρουπολη(dslam Ηλιουπολης-intracom) τιποτα ακομα..οπως ειπα μου πηγε 768/1292 αλλα χανα επεσαι στα 384/128, μαλλον αυριο.


1292 Είναι ωραίο upload :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): .
Μόνο που για 12Kbits/sec δεν διαιρείται με το 128.

Στην Καλαμαριά στο κέντρο της Περικλέους αναβαθμίσθηκε κανείς?

----------


## islascanarias

παιδια καλημέρα, προς ΜΑΛΙΑ Ηρακλείου ξέρει κανείς εάν έγινε κάτι???

----------


## JaMaiCaN

Γκρινιάζετε, γκρινιάζετε, αλλά δε σκέφτεστε ότι υπάρχουν και χειρότερα. Για φανταστείτε να έχετε διπλασιασμένη adsl και να κινείστε με ταχύτητα pstn; Δεν μου συμβαίνει εμένα αυτό, αλλά επειδή έχω διαβάσει τόσα να σας συμβαίνουν κι επειδή στην Ελλάδα που ζούμε όλα μπορούν να συμβούν (βλέπε Ευρωπαϊκό στο Ποδόσφαιρο, άντε και το Champions League φέτος), κανείς ποτέ δεν ξέρει. Περιμένετε να περάσουν οι τρεις μήνες και μετά θα αρχίσει του γλέντι για το πόσο θα αντέξουν τα backbones. Κι ένα τελευταίο είναι να κρατήσετε την ημερομηνία που ανακοινώθηκε ότι αρχίζει ο διπλασιασμός των ταχυτήτων (21/8/06) για να δούμε πότε θα βγει η επόμενη για διπλασιασμό κι αν τότε θα έχουμε μειώσει τη διαφορά μας στις ταχύτητες με το εξωτερικό ή θα είμαστε ακόμα πιο πίσω.  :Wink:

----------


## Stinger

Σαλαμινα κανεις ειδε καμια διαφορα η ακομα??

ΜΠΑΑΑΑΑ μας βλεπω για Δεκεμβρη εμας

----------


## Talos82

Αναβαθμίστικα κι εγώ, το dslam μου είναι στη Νίκαια.

::.. testmy.net test results ..:::
Download Connection is:: 258 Kbps about 0.26 Mbps (tested with 386 kB)
Download Speed is:: 31 kB/s
Upload Connection is:: 165 Kbps about 0.17 Mbps (tested with 386 kB)
Upload Speed is:: 20 kB/s
Tested From:: http://testmy.net (Server 2)
Test Time:: 2006/08/24 - 12:55am 

Βέβαια, διαφορά στο download δεν έχω, netkey γαρ. Πήραμε κάτι παραπάνω στο upload τουλάχιστον..

----------


## dipa57

Μπορεί κανείς να εξηγήσει το παράδοξο;

Περιοχή Νέα Κηφισιά
Στον πρώτο όροφο, στην γραμμή 2108070χχχ PSDN έγινε η αναβάθμιση από 22/8.
Στο ισόγειο, στην γραμμή 2108077χχχ ISDN δεν έχει γίνει ακόμη.

Τι κουφά είναι αυτά;

----------


## evripos

Τα χιλιάσαμε και εμείς σήμερα στο Βόλο. DSLAM Γυμναστηρίου. PSTN. Όπως φαίνεται 
κινείται πολύ γρήγορα η όλη διαδικασία. Άντε και εις ανώτερα!

----------


## Re-Ti-Re

> Μπορεί κανείς να εξηγήσει το παράδοξο;
> 
> Περιοχή Νέα Κηφισιά
> Στον πρώτο όροφο, στην γραμμή 2108070χχχ *PSDN* έγινε η αναβάθμιση από 22/8.
> Στο ισόγειο, στην γραμμή 2108077χχχ *ISDN* δεν έχει γίνει ακόμη.
> 
> Τι κουφά είναι αυτά;


Διαφορετικό DSLAM

----------


## EvilHawk

> Γ....
> Καταρχάς μένουμε Αργηρούπολη με σηνορα ανω Γλυφάδας αλλα ανικουμε στο DSLam της Ηλιουπολης, Λοιπον ξηπνησα κατα της 4 το μεσημερη σημερα Τεταρτη για να δω οτι ειχα ποιοαση 75 μεσω torrent, λεω τι στο καλο κολημα εφαγε παλι η [βλακια], αλλα με περνει τηλ ο φιλος μου και μου λει οτι μας εκαναν upgrade απο 384/120 σε 768/192, μπαινω στο router(zyxel P600-isdn) για να το τσεκαρο το downstram  και το upstream και οντος ηταν 768/192![/COLOR]


Όντως έγινε χθές αναβάθμιση στα DSLAM της Ηλιούπολης αλλά κατά τίς 10 το βράδυ μάλλον παρουσιάστηκαν τεχνικά προβλήματα, ακόμα και τα τηλέφωνα έπαθαν πλάκα, σήμερα είμαστε πάλι με τίς παλίες ταχύτητες. Υπομονή θα ολοκληρωθεί η διαδικασία μην σας πιάνει άγχος ..  :Wink:

----------


## No-Name

Πάλι στα 2mbps ο Κορυδαλλός και οι 2 μου γραμμές πλέον και απόσο έμαθα έχει γίνει σε όλα τα dslam Κορυδαλλού!!!  :One thumb up:  

(Πάνω από 166kb/s δεν βλέπω βέβαια αλλά αυτό είναι για άλλο section)

----------


## kadronarxis

Γνωρίζει κάποιος τα alcatel τι πρόβλημα έχουν?
Ο nitro αν μπορούσε να βοηθήσει!!

nitroooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo....που είσαι καρντάσι;

Μάλλον θα περιμένουν .cfg αρχείο από Ιταλία.
Ή κάποιο καινούργιο firmware.

Αν είναι όντως έτσι, την κάτσαμε τη βάρκα. :Stunned:

----------


## golity

> Γνωρίζει κάποιος τα alcatel τι πρόβλημα έχουν?
> Ο nitro αν μπορούσε να βοηθήσει!!
> 
> nitroooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo....που είσαι καρντάσι;
> 
> Μάλλον θα περιμένουν .cfg αρχείο από Ιταλία.
> Ή κάποιο καινούργιο firmware.
> 
> Αν είναι όντως έτσι, την κάτσαμε τη βάρκα.


Έχω μια απορία...

κατά τη διάρκεια του πιλοτικού, υπήρχε κάνεις σε Alcatel που να αναβαθμίστηκε;  :Thinking: 

EDIT: Η Alcatel Γαλλική είναι, γιατί να περιμένουν από Ιταλία;

----------


## nibbler

Από Δάφνη κάποιος τίποτα???

----------


## MinuStrike

εγω παντως εδω στον πειραια (πλατεια σερφιωτου) ακομα περιμενω !! Η πλακα ειναι οτι ενας φιλος μου 2 τετραγωνα πιο περα εχει αναβαθμιστει και με δουλευει ... LOL

----------


## theoilia

Στην Βέροια μας έχουν αναβαθμίση απο την Τρίτη το βράδυ (22-08-06) .Και όχι μόνο ο ΟΤΕ αλλά και η ΟΤΕΝΕΤ

----------


## silver

Που πρεπει να τηλεφωνησω για να μαθω ποτε σκοπευουν να επισκεφτουν και τα μερη μας?

στο 1242 φανταζομαι δεν θα εχουν ιδεα.

----------


## geobest99

> Που πρεπει να τηλεφωνησω για να μαθω ποτε σκοπευουν να επισκεφτουν και τα μερη μας?
> 
> στο 1242 φανταζομαι δεν θα εχουν ιδεα.


 
Εγω που πήρα εχτες στο 1242 να ρωτησω για Ιππόδρομο δεν είχαν ιδέα , αν βρεις από κάπου άκρη και σου πούνε ενημερωσέ μας και εμας να πάρουμε να ρωτήσουμε .

 :Wink:

----------


## chatasos

Με κάθε τηλέφωνο που παίρνετε καθυστερείτε την δική σας αναβάθμιση κατά μία ώρα... :Razz:  
Ξανασκεφτείτε το την επόμενη φορά που θα ετοιμαστείτε να ξανακαλέσετε τον ΟΤΕ. :Wink:

----------


## pantakos

Καλησπέρα και απο εμένα μετά απο πολύ καιρό...!  :Whistle:  
Αγαπητοί συνάδελφοι, Πετράλωνα (κάτω) (dslam κεραμεικού νομίζω) αναβαθμίστικε κανείς ???

 :Thinking:  

 :Respekt:

----------


## silver

λογικα στο συγκεκριμενο υποκαταστημα καθε περιοχης θα γνωριζουν...

θυμαμαι οταν ειχα ζητησει παλια να βαλω ,SDN,μου ειχαν δωσει απο τα κεντρικα ενα τοπικο τηλεφωνο να καλεσω...

αλλα δεν το εχω πια το νουμερο...

----------


## alexis7

*Πρόταση - Παράκληση προς τους Admins.*

Αν είναι εύκολο να χωριστεί το θέμα σε δύο. Το ένα να έχει μονο πληροφορίες για το ποιοι αναβαθμίστηκαν του στυλ:

Αθήνα, Περιοχή Τάδε 
Από χχχ --> χχχ
Και όποιες εντυπώσεις

Και το άλλο να έχει ότι άλλο σχετικό με το θέμα.
Μήπως και καταφέρουμε και βγάλουμε μια ακρη για το πως πάνε οι αναβαθμίσεις σε ποιες περιοχές κλπ.
Ευχαριστώ πολυ!

----------


## TermInuS

Γεια σας.
Απλα ηθελα να αφισω και εγω το δικο μου μυνημα σ΄αυτο εδω το topic.

Επισης να πω οτι 2MB pownzzz ya all.
Αθηνα-Καισαριανη

----------


## famous

Σε πολύ γρήγορο χρονικό διάστημα (3 μέρες) από την ανακοίνωση επιβεβαιώνω την αναβάθμιση των γραμμών για τη Σύρο σε όλα τα DSLAM.
Από σήμερα 24/8 είναι σε ισχύ οι αλλαγές.
*Αξίζει ένα μπράβο* γιατί ως επαρχία-περιφέρεια πραγματοποιήθηκαν πολύ γρήγορα τα όσα αναγράφονται.

----------


## TEO_Q

Περιστερι 573χχχχ ακομα τιποτα. Είναι και μεγάλο το άτιμο.

----------


## akisxtb

Κανενα νεο για Θεσσαλονικη ? εγω ειμαι περιοχη χαριλαου,αν και μεχρι στιγμης με την 512 οτενετ που εχω παει καλα δηλαδη κατεβαζω με 55 και 60 καμια φορα.Ελπιζω με την αναβαθμηση να πιασει της αναμενομενες ταχυτητες.
Υπομονη παιδια τον φαγαμε τον γαιδαρο η ουριτσα του εμεινε  :Razz:

----------


## birbrilo

Βόλος DSLAM Κολυμβητηρίου τηλ. 24210 - 46χχχ αναβαθμίστηκε!!  :Clap:  :Clap:    Άντε να δούμε πότε θα αναβαθμιστεί και το δικό μου... DSLAM Ιωλκού τηλ. 24210-25χχχ ελπίζω από άυριο... :Wink:

----------


## sotos65

Αναβάθμιση στα 2Mbps και στη Σούδα στα Χανιά...

----------


## dim12

ν.ηρακλειο εγινε τπτ;;αλλη μια ερωτηση,εφοσον αναβαθμιζονται οι γραμμες του οτε θα αναβαθμιστουν και οι γραμμες που περνουμε απο τελλας;;;

η τελλας περνει κιαυτη γραμμη απο οτε.

----------


## Marshal

Aργηρουπολη εδω, Πακετο 512/128 6μηνω συμβολαιο, εγινε το upgrade σε 1024/256(δεν ξερω αν κανουν τεστ παλι) Ειμαι στον dslam Ηλιουπολης μεσω Intracom και λενε οτι σημερα γινεται αναβαθμιση εκει(1242)

----------


## GizmO

ΒΟΛΟΣ - ΓΥΜΝΑΣΤΗΡΙΟ  24210 - 59ΧΧΧ ... πήραμε αναβάθμιση γραμμής μόνο γιατί η φορθνετ ξύνεται .. α και να μην το ξεχάσω πήραμε και 120ms αύξηση στο latency .. AYTA EINAI  :Whistle:

----------


## JoeBar

Κερατσίνι, μόλις αναβαθμήστικα στα 2048!  :One thumb up:

----------


## silver

διακοπτεται καθολου η συνδεση?
RESET τελικα χρειαζεται?

ασχετο....απο το 1242 μου ειπαν οτι σε ΟΛΗ την επικρατεια θα εχει ολκληρωθει μεχρι μεσα Σεπτεμβρη...

----------


## Takis456

Διάβασε τα ποστς πιο πάνω. Δεν χρειάζεται να κάνεις τπτ. Θα σε πετάξει και θα ξανασυγχρονιστείς με τη νέα γραμμή. Σύμφωνα με την ανακοίνωση θα διαρκέσει 3 μήνες.

----------


## Marshal

Οσοι εχουν conn-x ο ΟΤΕ μου ειπε οτι οταν γινει αναβαθμιση μετα απο λιγο θα ακολουθιση και ο ISP. ΔλΔ αν καποιος εχει 1024/256, μπορει να κατεβαζει με μικροτερη ταχητιτα γιατι ο ΟΤΕ δεν εχει ενημερωθει ακομα απο τους τεχνικους.

----------


## zafx

Όχι δεν χρειάζεται reset (αν έχεις ρούτερ τουλάχιστο, για μόντεμ δεν ξερω). Η σύνδεση διακόπτεται και επανέρχεται (λογικά).

Έχω διαβάσει και τις προς το παρόν 50 σελίδες και απ' ότι κατάλαβα Θεσσαλονίκη (πλην Θέρμης που υπαγόταν στο πιλοτικό) δεν κινείται φύλλο...εκτός αν δεν είδα κάποιο πόστ.

Υπομονή, οψόμεθα (ή όπως γράφεται τελοσπάντων)

----------


## JaMaiCaN

Όλοι αναβαθμίζεστε, ακόμα και σε επαρχία βλέπω κι εδώ στη Λάρσα τίπτα ακόμα. Και υποτίθετε είναι μεγάλο αστικό κέντρο. Κι από τις πρώτες πόλεις που είχαν adsl (μετά από αθήνα-θεσσαλονίκη). Όχι τίποτα άλλο, αλλά θα μου λήξει και η σαμπάνια αν μας αργήσουν την αναβάθμιση.

----------


## vakis78

Νικαια - Κρατικο Νικαιας- ΟΚ απο 512 σε 1024.

τηλ 210-4253χχχ

----------


## gregorisvas

> διακοπτεται καθολου η συνδεση?
> RESET τελικα χρειαζεται?
> 
> ασχετο....απο το 1242 μου ειπαν οτι σε ΟΛΗ την επικρατεια θα εχει ολκληρωθει μεχρι μεσα Σεπτεμβρη...


Απ' το στομα τους και στου ΟΤΕ τ'αυτι..Αν παρει κανεις 1242 ας ρωτησει τι γινεται τελικα με τα Alcatel DSLAMs  :Smile:  Πιθανον αυτοι να γνωριζουν αν υπαρχει καποιο προβλημα  :Smile:

----------


## platonas

Νικαια...απο 512 σε 1μβιτ

210-492χχχχ

----------


## Vormulac

εδω ακομα τιποτα  :Sad:  867ΧΧΧΧ. Μια ερωτηση ομως, συμφωνα με το xls για την διαθεσημοτιτα θυρων, στο DSLAM mou υπαρχουν 0. Επιρεαζει αυτο την αναβαθμηση υποθετω ετσι ;

----------


## ORGixMH

εγω εχω γραμμη 1384/128 και συνδεση 184/128
ειμαι απο κατερινη και θα υθελα να ξερω
μεσα στον επομενο μηνα 8α εχω γραμμη 768/256 και συνδεση 384/128???
επισισ το modem μου δεν νομιζω να ιποστιριζει 768/256!
τι θαγινει με αυτο?

Ευχαριστο εκ τον προτερων! :P
και sorry για τα αγγλικα!

----------


## gregorisvas

Κατ'αρχας διορθωσε το μηνυμα σου στα Ελληνικα  :Smile:  Βασικος κανονας.
Κατα δευτερον.Αν ο ISP σου εχει ανακοινωσει αναβαθμιση ταχυτητας συνδεσεων (Forthnet,Otenet,Altec Telecoms μεχρι στιγμης εχουν ανακοινωσει επισημα δωρεαν αναβαθμιση) τοτε θα εχεις 768/192 (και οχι 256 στο upload) γραμμη και 768/192 συνδεση.
Το modem/router σου θα υποστηριζει κανονικα 768/192 μην ανησυχεις  :Smile:

----------


## ORGixMH

o provider ειναι otenet! 
Οποτε απλα περιμενω!
Ευχαριστο για την γρηγωρη απαντιση!
παντος αυτο δεν το περιμενα απο τον οτε!

Ο λογος που αναβα8μιζουνε δωρεαν τισ γραμμεσ ποιος ειναι?
και κατι ακομα! ακομα βλεπω διαφιμιζουνε την 512! ποιος ο λογος?

----------


## freestyler

Παιδιά να κάνω μια ερώτηση.
Αν εγώ πάρω τηλέφωνο αυτή τη στιγμή να αναβαθμίσω την γραμμή μου απο 384 που είναι σε 512, θα επωφεληθώ της αναβάθμισης δηλαδή να πάω στα 1024 ή θα μείνω στα 512?

----------


## ORGixMH

για την αναβα8μισι πρεπει να παρουμε καπου τηλεφωνο???

----------


## freestyler

> για την αναβα8μισι πρεπει να παρουμε καπου τηλεφωνο???


Είτε με τηλέφωνο είτε να παω σε ένα oteshop.
Εκεί κόλλησες εσύ?  :Razz:

----------


## Kapnos

Άλλη Μεριά Βόλου [δεν γνωρίζω DSLAM] ISDN γραμμή αναβάθμιση 384/128 => 768/192
Άντε να δούμε πότε θα αναβαθμίσουν το DSLAM Ιωλκός που είναι στα κεντρικά του OTE...

----------


## arisvre

Στη Θεσσαλονίκη πότε θα αρχίσουν οι αναβαθμίσεις:
Ο ΑΡΗΣ πότε θα πάρει πρωτάθλημα;
Πότε θα πάρω πτυχίο;
Πότε θα σταματήσουν οι ιμπεριαλιστικές επιθέσεις των HΠΑ;
Πότε θα κάνει γυμνή φωτογράφηση η Μενεγάκη;
Πότε θα ξανακάνει ο Γκουσγκούνης ταινία;
Πότε θα μου κάτσει η Μπελούτσι;
Χρειάζεται να έχω υπολογιστή για να αναβαθμιστώ;
Υποστηρίζει το πληκτρολόγιό μου τις νέες ταχύτητες; 
Πόσες σελίδες θα φτάσει αυτό το thread;

Ήμαρτον!!! Ας κάνουν κάτι οι mods γιατί το thread κουράζει!

----------


## euri

> Ήμαρτον!!! Ας κάνουν κάτι οι mods γιατί το thread κουράζει!


Το παρόν thread είναι μια ευγενική χορηγία των μελών του φόρουμ.



Off Topic


		Κάτω τα χέρια από τη Μόνικα  :Dwarf:

----------


## skoupas

Μετά την αναβάθμιση η ταχύτητα ανεβοκατεβαίνει σαν ασανσέρ. Ξεκινάει από 30 και φτάνει μέχρι 70 kb/sec. Κορυδαλλός 768/192. Ελπίζω να ισιώσει κάποια στιγμή.

----------


## sdikr

> Στη Θεσσαλονίκη πότε θα αρχίσουν οι αναβαθμίσεις:
> Ο ΑΡΗΣ πότε θα πάρει πρωτάθλημα;
> Πότε θα πάρω πτυχίο;
> Πότε θα σταματήσουν οι ιμπεριαλιστικές επιθέσεις των HΠΑ;
> Πότε θα κάνει γυμνή φωτογράφηση η Μενεγάκη;
> Πότε θα ξανακάνει ο Γκουσγκούνης ταινία;
> Πότε θα μου κάτσει η Μπελούτσι;
> Χρειάζεται να έχω υπολογιστή για να αναβαθμιστώ;
> Υποστηρίζει το πληκτρολόγιό μου τις νέες ταχύτητες; 
> ...


Δηλάδη τι ακριβώς να κάνουμε;

υπάρχει λύση,  μην διαβάζεις  μετά την  5 σελίδα  :Razz:

----------


## arisvre

Ας γίνει ένα thread με τις πληροφορίες που θα δίνουν οι χρήστες που αναβαθμίστηκαν (περιοχή, DSLAM, ταχύτητες και προβλήματα)

Τα υπόλοιπα... τον πουλέα...

----------


## vinilios

> επισισ το modem μου δεν νομιζω να ιποστιριζει 768/256!
> τι θαγινει με αυτο?


Όντος ρε παιδια αυτα τα sagem της Otenet θα κλειδώσουν μόνα τους στη νέα γραμμή, ή θα χρειαστούν καμία ρυθμιση ?

----------


## Lumens

Βόλος. DSLAM γυμναστηρίου (559xx), από 512/128 είμαι 1024/256 με Otenet Ondsl 512.

----------


## roiy1

Κοιτάξτε χάλια πριν και μετά την αναβάθμιση από 1Mbps σε 2Mbps... Κοιμάται η Τελλάς προς το παρόν...

----------


## Lumens

Μια από τα ίδια και εδώ, με Οτενέτ. Με την 512 έπιανα 55 άνετα, τώρα με την 1mbit είμαι κολλημένος στα 43-45 (από ntua και microsoft).

----------


## johnnybegood

> Περιστερι 573χχχχ ακομα τιποτα. Είναι και μεγάλο το άτιμο.


ΚΑΙ ΓΩ ΣΥΧΩΡΙΑΝΕ 572ΧΧΧΧ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ....

----------


## rapmn69

Παιδια καλησπερα και απο μενα,τωρα μπηκα στο router και δειχνει 768/192 απο 384/128
ειμαι Αγ.Αρτεμιο τηλ 7520...... και στα dslam Παγκρατιου.Τωρα για την ταχυτητα ειναι σαν να εχω την 384 και πηρα τηλ Οτενετ και μου ειπαν οτι σε 2 με 3 ημερες θα γινει ενταξει.
Για να δουμε υπομονη. :Sad:

----------


## mage

Yeaaaaaahhhh, Σήμερα αναβαθμίστικε και εμένα.Νέα Σμύρνη 210 932ΧΧΧΧ...... :One thumb up:  :One thumb up:  :One thumb up:

----------


## aklpts

> Παιδια καλησπερα και απο μενα,τωρα μπηκα στο router και δειχνει 768/192 απο 384/128
> ειμαι Αγ.Αρτεμιο τηλ 7520...... και στα dslam Παγκρατιου.Τωρα για την ταχυτητα ειναι σαν να εχω την 384 και πηρα τηλ Οτενετ και μου ειπαν οτι σε 2 με 3 ημερες θα γινει ενταξει.
> Για να δουμε υπομονη.



Με ολο το θαρρος αλλα γιατι δεν βαζεις vivodi? να βρεις την υγεια σου? Φανταζομαι σε καλυπτει το δικτυο εκει

----------


## alexis7

Όποιος θέλει να συμμετέχει στην προσπάθεια να συγκεντρώσουμε το ποιοι έχουν αναβαθμιστεί ας ρίξει μια ματιά.

http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=45418

----------


## rapmn69

> Με ολο το θαρρος αλλα γιατι δεν βαζεις vivodi? να βρεις την υγεια σου? Φανταζομαι σε καλυπτει το δικτυο εκει


Φιλε εχεις δικιο το κοιταξα τωρα και ειδα οτι με καλυπτει.Αλλα οταν ειχα βαλει Adsl δεν καλυπτε την περιοχη και απο την αλλη ειμαι σε 12μηνη στον Οτενετ.

Ευχαριστω παντως

----------


## antporpoda

Κανείς απο περιοχή περιοχή Χαριλάου Θεσσαλονίκη ???

----------


## Προφέσσορας_Χάος

αναβάθμιση ακόμη δεν εγινε εδώ Πεντέλη αλλά παρατηρώ οτι τα στατιστικά τις τελευταίες 4 με 5 μέρες αλλαξαν ..διακοπές στην σύνδεση και χαμηλές ταχύτητες..Τα πρώτα δείγματα ειναι απογοητευτικά..

----------


## alfa156

ρε παιδιά 210-6212χχχ...πότε? Δεν βλέπω την ώρα για τα 2 MBPS

----------


## silver

> αναβάθμιση ακόμη δεν εγινε εδώ Πεντέλη αλλά παρατηρώ οτι τα στατιστικά τις τελευταίες 4 με 5 μέρες αλλαξαν ..διακοπές στην σύνδεση και χαμηλές ταχύτητες..Τα πρώτα δείγματα ειναι απογοητευτικά..


και εσυ Πεντελη?
εννοεις  τα στατιστικα συγκεκριμενα στην Πεντελη?
διοτι δεν εχω διαπιστωσει προβλημα...

----------


## chronis

> Κερατσίνι, μόλις αναβαθμήστικα στα 2048!



Aπο τι αρχιζει το τηλ σου??? Εμενα απο 210-463χχχχ

Ποιο modem εχεις??Eγω το crypto f200 πρεπει να κανω κατι συγκεκριμενο??

----------


## pakisantreas

Καλησπέρα παιδία, καινουργιος στην παρέα! Θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω το εξής: ήμουν στη FORTHNET με 384 (4+2 μήνες) και η σύνδεση μου λήγει αρχές Σεπτεμβρίου. Μετά την προσφορά του ΟΤΕ για 2048 με 26 ευρώ το μήνα είμαι έτοιμος να πάω άμεσα να πάρω το πακέτο. Διαβάζω όμως στο forum για τρομερές καθυστερήσεις (=ομηρία ) από την πλευρά της FORTHNET στην μεταφορά της γραμμής στον ΟΤΕ. τι μου προτείνετε να κάνω? αν στείλω mail άμεσα στη FORTHNET ότι δεν θέλω να συνεχίσω, έχω πιθανότητες να μη μείνω καθόλου χωρίς internet και απο αρχές Σεπτεμβρίου να είμαι στον ΟΤΕ?? ευχαριστώ πολύ!

----------


## wintech2003

Νεα Αρτάκη Ευβοιας αναβαθμίστηκε.

Συνδεση FORTHnet 1Bill 2048 (2 x 1024) έγινε 2 x 2048  :Wink:

----------


## andz

Εγω τι να πω που αναβαθμίστηκα χθες απο 384 σε 768 με οτενετ, να πω οτι με αναβάθμισε αυτόματα και η οτενετ αμέσως, :One thumb up:   αλλά σήμερα είμαι ξανά στα 384. :Evil:  

ηλιούπολη πέφτω 210992 αν βοηθάει ξέρει κανείς τίποτα?

----------


## ghostnik

Φίλε andz εγώ σήμερα αναβαθμίστηκα (είμαι και εγώ στο 992) και ακόμα δεν με γύρισαν στα 512 αλλά ΣΕΡΝΟΜΑΙ (ένα με το πάτωμα λέμε  :Razz:  )

Στα 512 ήμουν πολύ πιο γρήγορα ...
Αναμονή ...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## blackdart

> Στη Φλώρινα είδα κανείς φως; 
> 
> Επίσης μια απορία: Έχει ληξει η συνδρομή πριν 2 βδομάδες  και τώρα θα την ανανεώσω, 
> 
> αν εντωμεταξύ έχει αναβαθμιστεί η γραμμή από 384 σε 768 
> θα πρέπει να κάνω συνδρομή για μεγαλύτερη ταχύτητα 512 η 1024 
> 
> ή θα πρέπει να πάρω απλά 384 συνδρομή κ ο ISP θα την διπλασιάσει κατευθείαν από μόνος του;


Απ' ότι κατάλαβα αυτο γίνεται στην ΟΤΕΝΕΤ κ στην ΑΛΤΕΚΝΕΤ, 
αλλα στην Φορ :Sad: νετ και στην HOL;

----------


## andz

> Φίλε andz εγώ σήμερα αναβαθμίστηκα (είμαι και εγώ στο 992) και ακόμα δεν με γύρισαν στα 512 αλλά ΣΕΡΝΟΜΑΙ (ένα με το πάτωμα λέμε  )
> 
> Στα 512 ήμουν πολύ πιο γρήγορα ...
> Αναμονή ...


Δηλαδη τυχερός? είμαι εγω πάντως το λίγο που τη δοκίμασα αρχείο 10ΜΒ ήμουν σταθερά πάνω από τα 85 αλλα για διάρκεια δε ξέρω

----------


## Προφέσσορας_Χάος

> και εσυ Πεντελη?
> εννοεις  τα στατιστικα συγκεκριμενα στην Πεντελη?
> διοτι δεν εχω διαπιστωσει προβλημα...


ναι μένω Νέα Πεντέλη προς Αγιο σύλλα.Το Attainable Rate στο download απο 3500 που ηταν πήγε μόλις στα 1100..!η σύνδεση μπουκώνει που και που..Επίσης max download απο 51 στα 30...μεγάλη διαφορά και δεν νομίζω οτι ειναι τυχαίο..Ελεος με αυτόν τον ΟΤΕ..

----------


## MyLord

> Aπο τι αρχιζει το τηλ σου??? Εμενα απο 210-463χχχχ
> 
> Ποιο modem εχεις??Eγω το crypto f200 πρεπει να κανω κατι συγκεκριμενο??


 
Το dslam του Κερατσινίου δεν έχει κάποια σχέση με το dslam του Αγ. Γεωργίου.
Κι εγώ στο δεύτερο είμαι κι ακόμα τπτ.

----------


## silver

> ναι μένω Νέα Πεντέλη προς Αγιο σύλλα.Το Attainable Rate στο download απο 3500 που ηταν πήγε μόλις στα 1100..!η σύνδεση μπουκώνει που και που..Επίσης max download απο 51 στα 30...μεγάλη διαφορά και δεν νομίζω οτι ειναι τυχαίο..Ελεος με αυτόν τον ΟΤΕ..


μενουμε παρα πολυ κοντα.μόλις εκανα  διαφορα τεστς απο σταθερους σερβερς και πουθενα δεν ειχα κατω απο 110!

απο ο,τι καταλβαινω εχεις 512...οποτε ισως για αυτο δεν εχουμε και οι 2 προβλημα.

----------


## lost13

Στον φίλο που θέλει να αλλάξει πακέτο: Αν θέλεις να κάνεις κάτι τέτοιο να είσαι έτοιμος για μεγάλι αναμονή, προσωπικά εγώ περίμενα 1,5 μήνα, από Teledome στην ΟΤΕΝΕΤ. Κάτι περίεργα γίνονται με αυτό το θέμα και η καθυστέρηση είναι μεγάλη, όχι μόνο από την Forthnet αλλά από όλους τους παρόχους με συνυπευθυνότητα και του ΟΤΕ.

----------


## wintech2003

Φιλε lost13

Παρακαλώ επεξεργάσου το μηνυμα σου και γραψτο ξανα με ελληνικους χαρακτηρες.

Τα greeklish απαγορευονται απο τους κανονες λειτουργίας του forum

----------


## zafx

*Lost13* άλλαξε το μήνυμά σου στα Ελληνικά, τα greeklish απαγορεύονται από τους κανόνες του forum.

Φιλικά

----------


## Caradine

Εχει αναβαθμιστη κανειs απο Αχαρναι πλευρα;Γενικοτερα στα δυτικα προαστια. :Thinking:

----------


## kewl

Μήπως γνωρίζει κανείς πότε σκοπεύουν να αρχίσουν αναβαθμίσεις και στο Ηράκλειο;Ακούω Χανιά, Άγιο Νικόλαο κλπ. εδώ κοιμούνται;

----------


## DoS

Στη Νίκαια (210492ΧΧΧΧ) η αναβάθμιση έγινε πριν από λίγες ώρες. Η συνδρομή μου είναι tellas 128/512 και από όσο ξέρω η εταιρία δεν έχει βγάλει καμία ανακοίνωση για αναβαθμίσεις αλλά το upload μου στο speedtest της Forthnet φαίνεται καθαρά να είναι 256 (όπως και σε διάφορα ftp tests)! Το περίεργο είναι πως το dl είναι μόλις λίγο πάνω απο 512  (σέρνεται το DSLAM :Wink: 

click START to re-test
Checking for Middleboxes . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .  Done
running 10s outbound test (client to server) . . . . . 222.41Kb/s
running 10s inbound test (server to client) . . . . . . 551.84kb/s
Your PC is connected to a Cable/DSL modem
Information: Other network traffic is congesting the link

----------


## ggiannis54

Σήμερα 24/8 το εικονίδιο έγραψε :Σύνδεση Οτενετ OnDsl στα 786.4 Κb/s Βόλος

----------


## skiabox

Ενας φιλος μου που μενει αβερωφ(λαρισα) αναβαθμιστηκε!

----------


## polakis

Έχω connex 1024 και περιμένω εναγωνίως να πάω στα 2048.Στον ΟΤΕ μου λένε δεν ξέρουν πότε θα γίνει.
Υπάρχει κάποιο τηλ που μπορώ να ρωτήσω?Ξέρει κανείς κάτι για τα νότιοα προάστεια?Π.Φάληρο νέα σμύρνη κλπ?

----------


## moralas

Π.Φάληρο κανείς??

----------


## theodoros2004

Eγω Γαλατσι αναβαθμιστηκα απο 512/128 σε 1024/256 πρεπει να εγινε χθες το πρωι.

----------


## nickg78

> αναβάθμιση ακόμη δεν εγινε εδώ Πεντέλη αλλά παρατηρώ οτι τα στατιστικά τις τελευταίες 4 με 5 μέρες αλλαξαν ..διακοπές στην σύνδεση και χαμηλές ταχύτητες..Τα πρώτα δείγματα ειναι απογοητευτικά..





> και εσυ Πεντελη?
> εννοεις  τα στατιστικα συγκεκριμενα στην Πεντελη?
> διοτι δεν εχω διαπιστωσει προβλημα...


Κι εδώ τίποτα στο θέμα της αναβάθμισης συγχωριανοί...  :Thinking:  

Προβλήματα πάντως δεν έχω συναντήσει. Με 53 κατέβαζα πριν φύγω για ολιγοήμερες διακοπές, τόσο κατεβάζω και τώρα που επέστρεψα (θα μου πείτε, 53 KB/sec είναι καλή ταχύτητα για ADSL 512;  :No no:  αλλά αυτό  είναι άλλο θέμα... Τουλάχιστον όταν αναβαθμιστεί σε 1024 Kbps, θα πηγαίνει αρκετά καλύτερα... θα πιάνει 55  :ROFL:   )

----------


## wintech2003

Ερέτρια Ευβοιας, οι 1024αρες γίναν 2048... και αυτές σε Interleave mode ομως....

----------


## gregorisvas

Ποια η διαφορα interleave και fast?

----------


## nickg78

> Ποια η διαφορα interleave και fast?


Interleave = πιο σταθερή σύνδεση αλλά μεγαλύτερα pings (+50-60 ms). 

Φαίνεται μέχρι ότι μετά την αναβάθμιση οι γραμμές αλλάζουν από FAST σε Interleave (άντε τώρα να παίξεις online games...)  :Thinking:

----------


## wintech2003

Νομίζω μόνο στις 1024 -> 2048 το κανουν αυτό.......

----------


## Marshal

Εγω εχω αναβαθμιστη, εννω η γραμμη μου ειναι 1024/256 η οτενετ δεν μου εχει κανει την συνδεση απο 768/192 σε 1024/256, ξεχασαν μαλλον οτι πρεπει να κανουν upgrade και τον ISP.

----------


## power

> Εγω εχω αναβαθμιστη, εννω η γραμμη μου ειναι 1024/256 η οτενετ δεν μου εχει κανει την συνδεση απο 768/192 σε 1024/256, ξεχασαν μαλλον οτι πρεπει να κανουν upgrade και τον ISP.


Που το κατάλαβες? Αφού η ΟΤΕΝΕΤ λέει οτι έχουν γίνει οι αναβαθμίσεις.

----------


## ermis333

Δεν ξέρω αν ανφέρθηκε αλλά η ΟΤΕΝΕΤ πλέον πουλάει και επίσημα 2Mbit στα 26Ε 

*Η προσφορά συνεχίζεται! Για περιορισμένο χρονικό διάστημα και μόνο για τις αγορές που θα πραγματοποιηθούν μέχρι και 23/09/2006 το OTENET OnDSL Kit και το OTENET OnDSL Kit Wireless με ταχύτητα 2048kbps...στην τιμή των €26 το μήνα*

http://corporate.otenet.gr/portal/po...it_doview=9473

Οι πραγματικά ριγμένοι στην όλη υπόθεση είμαστε οι παλιοί και άρα πιο καλοί πελάτες του ΟΤΕ που έχουμε την γραμμή στο όνομά μας. Χαρακτηρηστικά εγώ πρέπει να πληρώνω 39.19Ε το μήνα ΜΟΝΟ για την γραμμή και άλλα 13Ε για το ίντερνετ σύνολο 52Ε το μήνα, όταν κάποιος που κάνει ΝΕΑ σύνδεση τώρα για 2Mbit πληρώνει ακριβώς τα μισά!!!!. ΕΙΝΑΙ ΔΥΝΑΤΟΝ;;;

ΜΕ ΠΟΙΑ ΛΟΓΙΚΗ Ο ΟΤΕ ΣΥΝΕΧΙΖΕΙ ΝΑ ΕΧΕΙ ΤΟΣΟ ΥΨΗΛΕΣ ΤΙΜΕΣ ΛΙΑΝΙΚΗΣ ΣΤΗΝ ADSL;;;;;

ΥΓ. Συγγνώμη για τις φωνές αλλά τα έχω πάρει.

----------


## power

> Δεν ξέρω αν ανφέρθηκε αλλά η ΟΤΕΝΕΤ πλέον πουλάει και επίσημα 2Mbit στα 26Ε 
> 
> *Η προσφορά συνεχίζεται! Για περιορισμένο χρονικό διάστημα και μόνο για τις αγορές που θα πραγματοποιηθούν μέχρι και 23/09/2006 το OTENET OnDSL Kit και το OTENET OnDSL Kit Wireless με ταχύτητα 2048kbps...στην τιμή των €26 το μήνα*
> 
> http://corporate.otenet.gr/portal/po...it_doview=9473
> 
> Οι πραγματικά ριγμένοι στην όλη υπόθεση είμαστε οι παλιοί και άρα πιο καλοί πελάτες του ΟΤΕ που έχουμε την γραμμή στο όνομά μας. Χαρακτηρηστικά εγώ πρέπει να πληρώνω 39.19Ε το μήνα ΜΟΝΟ για την γραμμή και άλλα 13Ε για το ίντερνετ σύνολο 52Ε το μήνα, όταν κάποιος που κάνει ΝΕΑ σύνδεση τώρα για 2Mbit πληρώνει ακριβώς τα μισά!!!!. ΕΙΝΑΙ ΔΥΝΑΤΟΝ;;;
> 
> ΜΕ ΠΟΙΑ ΛΟΓΙΚΗ Ο ΟΤΕ ΣΥΝΕΧΙΖΕΙ ΝΑ ΕΧΕΙ ΤΟΣΟ ΥΨΗΛΕΣ ΤΙΜΕΣ ΛΙΑΝΙΚΗΣ ΣΤΗΝ ADSL;;;;;
> ...


Όντως, δε λέει πια να έχεις γραμμή από ΟΤΕ. Αλήθεια ξέρει κανείς πόσο πουλάει ο ΟΤΕ χονδρική?

----------


## chatasos

> ΜΕ ΠΟΙΑ ΛΟΓΙΚΗ Ο ΟΤΕ ΣΥΝΕΧΙΖΕΙ ΝΑ ΕΧΕΙ ΤΟΣΟ ΥΨΗΛΕΣ ΤΙΜΕΣ ΛΙΑΝΙΚΗΣ ΣΤΗΝ ADSL;;;;;


 :Whistle:  :Thinking:

----------


## tsioy

> Πάλι στα 2mbps ο Κορυδαλλός και οι 2 μου γραμμές πλέον και απόσο έμαθα έχει γίνει σε όλα τα dslam Κορυδαλλού!!!  
> 
> (Πάνω από 166kb/s δεν βλέπω βέβαια αλλά αυτό είναι για άλλο section)


Σίγουρα σε όλα; Είμαι Κορυδαλλό (210-495..) και ακόμη στα 384/128 :Sad:

----------


## ZX1234R

Εγω παιδια για να πω την αληθεια ελειπα διακοπες και δεν ειχα ακουσει τιποτα για αναβαθμιση.Γυρισα και ειδα την ταχυτητα απο 1024 σε 2048 και με επιασε νευρικο γελιο.Εγκεφαλικο επαθα.Τωρα περιμενω Tellas να βγαλει τον κοφτη και θα χαρω download.Λιγο ξενερωσα με το upload ομως.Το 256 δεν ειναι τιποτα.Αν κατεβασω ενα torrent σε 1 ωρα πρεπει να το seedαρω 8 ωρες το λιγοτερο.Κριμα που δεν μπορουμε να κανουμε και πολλα για αυτο.   :Crying:   :Crying:   :Crying:   :Crying:

----------


## elias24

> Ligo ksenerwsa me to upload omws


Κι εγω το ίδιο. Έιχα την ελπίδα να παει στα 512. Τώρα με upload 8 φορές πιο αργό απο το download, αφ'ενός στα P2P θα είναι ο περιοριστικός παράγον και αφ'ετέρου στα on-line games, ιδιαίτερα σε server εκτός Ελλάδας, δε θα υπάρξει καμία απολύτως βελτίωση στο ping

----------


## Προφέσσορας_Χάος

μου κάνει τρομερή εντύπωση πάντος ...Κανείς με διπλασιασμό και φυσιολογικές ταχύτητες υπάρχει;

----------


## Drcat73

Εύοσμος Θεσσαλονίκης
alcatel 585i : από 1088/288 σε 2112/288  :One thumb up:  :One thumb up:  :One thumb up: 
Τηλ. 2310- 70χχχχ
Να δούμε τώρα η forthnet (provider), πότε θα ακολουθήσει!

----------


## Tsene

Θεσσαλονικη, Ευοσμος.
2310-757χχχ
απο 448/160 --> 832/224 
Forthnet παροχεα.
ταχυτητες ιδιες...  :Thumb down:

----------


## NiKapa

> Δεν ξέρω αν ανφέρθηκε αλλά η ΟΤΕΝΕΤ πλέον πουλάει και επίσημα 2Mbit στα 26Ε 
> 
> *Η προσφορά συνεχίζεται! Για περιορισμένο χρονικό διάστημα και μόνο για τις αγορές που θα πραγματοποιηθούν μέχρι και 23/09/2006 το OTENET OnDSL Kit και το OTENET OnDSL Kit Wireless με ταχύτητα 2048kbps...στην τιμή των €26 το μήνα*
> 
> http://corporate.otenet.gr/portal/po...it_doview=9473
> 
> Οι πραγματικά ριγμένοι στην όλη υπόθεση είμαστε οι παλιοί και άρα πιο καλοί πελάτες του ΟΤΕ που έχουμε την γραμμή στο όνομά μας. Χαρακτηρηστικά εγώ πρέπει να πληρώνω 39.19Ε το μήνα ΜΟΝΟ για την γραμμή και άλλα 13Ε για το ίντερνετ σύνολο 52Ε το μήνα, όταν κάποιος που κάνει ΝΕΑ σύνδεση τώρα για 2Mbit πληρώνει ακριβώς τα μισά!!!!. ΕΙΝΑΙ ΔΥΝΑΤΟΝ;;;
> 
> ΜΕ ΠΟΙΑ ΛΟΓΙΚΗ Ο ΟΤΕ ΣΥΝΕΧΙΖΕΙ ΝΑ ΕΧΕΙ ΤΟΣΟ ΥΨΗΛΕΣ ΤΙΜΕΣ ΛΙΑΝΙΚΗΣ ΣΤΗΝ ADSL;;;;;
> ...


Καλα ολα αυτα ..αλλα..? το πακετο αυτο δεν εχει ετησια δεσμευση ? η οχι?

----------


## Stilskin

> Εύοσμος Θεσσαλονίκης
> alcatel 585i : από 1088/288 σε 2112/288 
> Τηλ. 2310- 70χχχχ
> Να δούμε τώρα η forthnet (provider), πότε θα ακολουθήσει!


Αρα και μετά την αναβάθμιση όσοι είναι σε Siemens Dslam κλειδώνουν σε μεγαλύτερη ταχύτητα απο την ονομαστική. Καλό αυτό γιατί και εγω σε Siemens είμαι. :Clap:   :ROFL:  
Και με την 1024 βλέπω 117 Kb download. Οταν αναβαθμιστείς και απο τον πάροχο σου κάνε ενα τεστ να δούμε τι ταχύτητες πιάνεις!




> Καλα ολα αυτα ..αλλα..? το πακετο αυτο δεν εχει ετησια δεσμευση ? η οχι?


Ναι ετήσια δεσμευση έχει! Φαίνεται αρκετά καλή προσφορά αλλά να είσαι σίγουρος οτι ο ανταγωνισμός έχει να δείξει πολλά ακόμα! Τώρα αν δεν σε νοιάζει και πολύ αυτό παίρνεις την προσφορά αυτή που αυτη την στιγμή είναι οτι καλύτερο υπάρχει για το ευρύ κοινό.

----------


## giwrgosth

Θεσσαλονίκη τα μηχανήματα τέλειωσαν και περιμένουν νέα παρτίδα από Ιταλία τέλος του μήνα.
Φυσικά θα γίνουν και μέχρι τότε κάποιες αναβαθμίσεις σε κέντρα που έχουν γίνει ήδη οι εγκαταστάσεις των μηχανημάτων
Δεν ξέρω για συγκεκριμένα κέντρα που έχουν γίνει εγκαταστάσεις και για πια κέντρα περιμένουν, αλλά λογικά μέσα Σεπτέμβρη, το πολύ τέλος θα έχει αναβαθμιστεί όλη η πόλη.
Για την υπόλοιπη Ελλάδα ισχύει ότι μέχρι τέλος Οκτώβρη θα έχουν αναβαθμιστεί όλα τα κέντρα.

----------


## sunandsky

Βρεε παιδιά έχω δεσμευτεί με την προσφορά του ondsl σε 1024 για 26 ευρώ, θα γίνει τελικά 2048 (και από otenet όμως)? Έγινε σε κανέναν? Συγγνώμη που είμαι ανυπόμονη ή που ίσως ρωτώ ειπωμένα πράγματα, αλλά όσο και να διαβάζω το thread άκρη δεν βγάζω!!! (6443ΧΧΧ, καμία αναβάθμιση ακόμη...........)

(Αν γίνει 2048 θα είναι σαν να μπήκαμε και εμείς της προσφοράς 1024 με 26 ευρώ στην νέα προσφορα που έβγαλε...)

----------


## Whiteyez

> Βρεε παιδιά έχω δεσμευτεί με την προσφορά του ondsl σε 1024 για 26 ευρώ, θα γίνει τελικά 2048 (και από otenet όμως)? Έγινε σε κανέναν? Συγγνώμη που είμαι ανυπόμονη ή που ίσως ρωτώ ειπωμένα πράγματα, αλλά όσο και να διαβάζω το thread άκρη δεν βγάζω!!! (6443ΧΧΧ, καμία αναβάθμιση ακόμη...........)
> 
> (Αν γίνει 2048 θα είναι σαν να μπήκαμε και εμείς της προσφοράς 1024 με 26 ευρώ στην νέα προσφορα που έβγαλε...)


Θα γίνει..

----------


## kortha

apo petroupolh kaneis exei plhroforhsh ti ginete?

----------


## cynic

Φιλαδελφεια με οτενετ (47ε το μηνα προγραμμα) αναβαθμιστηκε σε 2048 πριν κανα 2ωρο.Ταχυτητες 145-160κ στα newsgroups, οποτε θελει δουλεια ακομα...

----------


## psampa

> Π.Φάληρο κανείς??


Και εγώ Π. Φάληρο μένω (210-9812χχχ) αλλά ακομα τίποτα. Βέβαια με αυτά που ακούω για διπλοσιασμό ονομαστικής ταχύτητας αλλά καταράκωση της πραγματικής ίσως πρέπει να χαίρομαι που δεν έγινε ακόμα.

----------


## ermis333

> 


Κάτι ξέρεις  ....

----------


## Stilskin

> apo petroupolh kaneis exei plhroforhsh ti ginete?


 
Περιστέρι-Πετρούπολη άκρα του τάφου σιωπή...  :Sad:

----------


## Stelios

> μου κάνει τρομερή εντύπωση πάντος ...Κανείς με διπλασιασμό και φυσιολογικές ταχύτητες υπάρχει;


Ειδος υπο εξαφανιση !  :Very Happy: 
Απο φιλους αναβαθμισμενους , ακουω για πολλες ασταθειες.

----------


## cynic

Σαν να φτιαξε καπως...τωρα ειναι στα 200-225 στα newsgroups.Πρεπει να περασει καποιος καιρος για συμπερασματα....Το ρουτερ εχει αλλαξει κανα 2 φορες ip.Χωρις βεβαια να χρειαστει restart.Αντε να δουμε...

----------


## torix

Στο Περιστέρι καμία εξέλιξη; Περιμένω για να ανανεώσω τη σύνδεση με ΟΤΕnet μιας και είμαι με NetKey. Χρονοδιάγραμμα της αναβάθμησης ανά περιοχή υπάρχει από τον ΟΤΕ;

----------


## spirosta

Χρονοδιάγραμμα σίγουρα θα υπάρχει αλλά δεν μας το λένε νομίζω..

Και εγώ καλλιθέα σήμερα ενεργοποιήθηκα με το ondsl kit sto 1Mb αλλά τώρα θα περιμένω την αναβάθμιση..

----------


## zafx

Άντε ρε παλικάρια του Ο.Τ.Ε, αφού ήρθατε Εύοσμο, περάστε και μια βόλτα από Σταυρούπολη, δίπλα είμαστε!  :Razz:

----------


## TheFireman

> Θεσσαλονίκη τα μηχανήματα τέλειωσαν και περιμένουν νέα παρτίδα από Ιταλία τέλος του μήνα.
> Φυσικά θα γίνουν και μέχρι τότε κάποιες αναβαθμίσεις σε κέντρα που έχουν γίνει ήδη οι εγκαταστάσεις των μηχανημάτων
> Δεν ξέρω για συγκεκριμένα κέντρα που έχουν γίνει εγκαταστάσεις και για πια κέντρα περιμένουν, αλλά λογικά μέσα Σεπτέμβρη, το πολύ τέλος θα έχει αναβαθμιστεί όλη η πόλη.
> Για την υπόλοιπη Ελλάδα ισχύει ότι μέχρι τέλος Οκτώβρη θα έχουν αναβαθμιστεί όλα τα κέντρα.


Μηχανήματα; Χρειάζονται και μηχανήματα; :Thinking:  

Αλλαγή σε ρυμίσεις δεν γίνονται μόνο, ώστε αντί να συγχρονίζουν στις παλιές ταχύτητες να συχρονίζουν τα Modems του DSLAM στις νέες ταχύτητες;

Αν όντως χρειάζονται και μηχανήματα, ίσως αυτός είναι ο λόγος που θα χρειαστεί τόσος καιρός για την ολοκλήρωση των αναβαθμίσεων...  :Thumb down:

----------


## svizi

Εδώ στο Ντράφι ξεχασμένοι. Τελευταίοι βάλαμε dsl τελευταίοι θα αναβαθμιστούμε. Καλύτερα γιατί από τις αστάθειες που ακούω προτιμώ τα παλιά καλά πακετάκια. :Smile:

----------


## Simon Georgiou

Ακουστηκε τιποτα για αλλες περιοχες της Θεσσαλονικης περαν Ευοσμου και Θερμης?

----------


## STARJOHN

Παιδια ξερει κανεις τιποτα για ΑΡΤΕΜΙΔΑ η Ραφηνα ηταν στο πιλοτικο.
Κοντα ειναι ρε παιδια καντε καμμια βολτα κατα δω.
Χα Χα ΧαΧα.

----------


## pakitis

εδω καλαματα τπτ ακομη...

----------


## kostasgr75

Μόλις "*αναβαθμίστηκα*" σε 768/192. Αν κάνει το ίδιο η forthnet μία χαρά...

----------


## giwrgosth

> Μηχανήματα; Χρειάζονται και μηχανήματα; 
> 
> Αλλαγή σε ρυμίσεις δεν γίνονται μόνο, ώστε αντί να συγχρονίζουν στις παλιές ταχύτητες να συχρονίζουν τα Modems του DSLAM στις νέες ταχύτητες;


Ναι γιατί στις περισότερες περιπτώσεις βάζουν νέα οπτική ίνα, αφού οι παλιές χωρητικότητες δεν επαρκούν και μετά χρειάζετε μετατροπή. Αν ήταν τόσο απλό με το πάτημα κουμπιού θα το έκαναν σε μια μέρα.

----------


## Minotavrs

> Θεσσαλονικη, Ευοσμος.
> 2310-757χχχ
> απο 448/160 --> 832/224 
> Forthnet παροχεα.
> ταχυτητες ιδιες...


μονο Θερμη επαιξε αλλαγη ..
εμεις θα περιμενουμε για πολυ ακομα απο οτι φαινεται  :Evil:

----------


## Jikail

Από *Ν.Φάληρο* έγινε σε *768/192* (Γραμμή ΟΤΕ και σύνδεση Forthnet Fast Internet ADSL 12μήνες).. Η σύνδεση φαίνεται ασταθής ακόμα με σκαμπανευάσματα.. Δεν μπορώ να μετρήσω προς το παρόν για να δω αν έχει κάνει και η forthnet τίποτα.. Το τηλ μου είναι 210-481xxxx...

----------


## giwrgosth

> Από *Ν.Φάληρο* έγινε σε *768/192* (Γραμμή ΟΤΕ και σύνδεση Forthnet Fast Internet ADSL 12μήνες).. Η σύνδεση φαίνεται ασταθής ακόμα με σκαμπανευάσματα.. Δεν μπορώ να μετρήσω προς το παρόν για να δω αν έχει κάνει και η forthnet τίποτα..


Από τι ξεκινά το τηλέφωνό σου?
Μέχρι το μεσημέρι που ήμουν σπίτι δεν είχε γίνει τίποτα.

----------


## Necro{Demon}

Μαρούσι, Άγιος Θωμάς δίπλα στο The Mall, 512/128===>1024/256, η forthnet δεσμε'υτηκε μετά από τηλεφώνημα πως μέχρι 15/9 όλες οι συνδέσεις θα είανι διπλάσιες. Με το 1024 demo όμως, πιάνω άντε 100kb/21kb  :Wink: 

gratz!

----------


## Linos80

> Περιστέρι-Πετρούπολη άκρα του τάφου σιωπή...


*Περιστερι - Ιλιον - Πετρουπολη* ακομα τιποτα...

----------


## nickg78

> Ναι γιατί στις περισότερες περιπτώσεις βάζουν νέα οπτική ίνα, αφού οι παλιές χωρητικότητες δεν επαρκούν και μετά χρειάζετε μετατροπή. Αν ήταν τόσο απλό με το πάτημα κουμπιού θα το έκαναν σε μια μέρα.


Χρειάζεται και αλλαγή της οπτικής ίνας; Τώρα μάλιστα. Τώρα είναι πια σίγουρο ότι εδώ πάνω δεν πρόκειται να αναβαθμιστούμε πριν τις 32 Δεκεμβρίου ανήμερα.  :Razz:  




> Μόλις "*αναβαθμίστηκα*" σε 768/192. Αν κάνει το ίδιο η forthnet μία χαρά...


Δεν μας λες και σε ποια περιοχή είσαι;  :Smile:

----------


## giwrgosth

> Χρειάζεται και αλλαγή της οπτικής ίνας; Τώρα μάλιστα. Τώρα είναι πια σίγουρο ότι εδώ πάνω δεν πρόκειται να αναβαθμιστούμε πριν τις 32 Δεκεμβρίου ανήμερα.


Οι οπτικές ίνες υπάρχουν, μη φοβάσαι :Wink:

----------


## gaff

Κανείς από Β.Π που να αναβαθμίστικε? Συγκεκριμένα από Κηφισιά..

----------


## geobest99

καλησπέρα , 

μια ερώτηση θέλω να κάνω .

*εχει αναβαθμιστεί κανεις από τα παρακατω κέντρα :*

*ιππόδρομος*
*εξάρχεια* 
*μαρούσι*

αν ναι ας απαντήσει , αν και νομίζω ότι κανεις απο αυτά τα κεντρα δεν εχει αναβαθμιστεί και πολύ φοβάμε ότι αυτα τα κέντρα ισως αναβαθμιστούν τελευταία .

----------


## TheFireman

> Ναι γιατί στις περισότερες περιπτώσεις βάζουν νέα οπτική ίνα, αφού οι παλιές χωρητικότητες δεν επαρκούν και μετά χρειάζετε μετατροπή. Αν ήταν τόσο απλό με το πάτημα κουμπιού θα το έκαναν σε μια μέρα.


Έτσι εξηγείται και το εξής περίεργο. Παρατήρησα ότι προηγήθηκαν στον διπλασιασμό κάποιες περιοχές απομακρυσμένες, οι οποίες μόλις πρόσφατα απέκτησαν πρόσβαση ADSL. Από ότι φαίνεται, σε αυτές τις περιοχές, δεν έχουν γεμίσει τα DSLAMs, οπότε μάλλον δεν χρειάζεται αναβάθμιση του bandwidth, άρα ο διπλασιασμός μπορεί να γίνει άμεσα, χωρίς να παρουσιαστεί πρόβλημα! :One thumb up:

----------


## JCB

απο επαρχεια κανεις και συγκεκριμενα απο ναυπακτο αναβαθμειστικε κανεις παιδια

----------


## XANTHIOTIS

Εγω απο Ξανθη ειχα 384 εκανα αιτηση η οποια προωθηθηκε στις 18/8,για 1024 και απο προχθες πιανω ταχυτητες 676 αντι για 318 που ειχα πριν.  :Wink:  Δεν νομιζω να αναβαθμιστηκα σε 1024 σε 1 εργασιμη μερα!!

----------


## limassol

Έχουμε κανένα νέο???Αναβαθμήστικε κανείς στο Χαλάνδρι?...
Άντε ρε γειτονόπουλα πείτε και σε εμας  :Very Happy:  :Embarassed:

----------


## Marshal

οχι, εχει αναβαθμιστη η γραμμη σου αλλα ο provider δεν εχει κανει την αναβαθμιση σε 1024/256. κατεβασεις ακομα με 384/128 ακα 768/192 πλεων.(και ας εχεις γραμει 1024/256, και εγω εχω παθει οπως πολυ αλοι.

----------


## Shadow KnighT

Κι εμένα η γραμμή μου αναβαθμίστηκε απο 1 σε 2 Μβ και πιάνω 115-120 απο IRC bots. Είχα 384 που έκανα 1024 με την προσφορά των 25/μηνα, να δώ αν θα αναβαθμιστεί και η συνδρομή. Το αντίστοιχο μαιλ απο τη 4νετ το έχω λάβει πάντως.

----------


## Jikail

> Από τι ξεκινά το τηλέφωνό σου?
> Μέχρι το μεσημέρι που ήμουν σπίτι δεν είχε γίνει τίποτα.


Διόρθωσα το ποστ μου.. Ανακεφαλαιώνω..

25/8/2006 το απόγευμα η αλλαγή από 384/128 σε *768/192* έγινε από τον ΟΤΕ στο *Ν.Φάληρο*.. Το τηλ μου είναι *210-481xxxx* και είμαι σε DSLAM *Intracom* (δεν ξέρω αν είμαι όντως στο κέντρο που αναφέρω στο προφίλ μου).. Η *Forthnet* ΔΕΝ φαίνεται να έχει αλλάξει τη σύνδεση μου μιας και..

:::.. testmy.net test results ..:::
Download Connection is:: *371* *Kbps* about 0.37 Mbps (tested with 386 kB)
Download Speed is:: 45 kB/s
Upload Connection is:: *149 Kbps* about 0.15 Mbps (tested with 386 kB)
Upload Speed is:: 18 kB/s
Tested From:: http://testmy.net (Server 1)
Test Time:: 2006/08/25 - 12:56pm

----------


## chibioni

Για κέντρο (DSLAM Καρόλου) γνωρίζει κάποιος την τύχη του; Υποπτεύομαι οτι παίζει να είμαστε οι τελευταίοι προς αναβάθμιση οι οσο-πιο-κοντά-στο-κέντρο.

----------


## geobest99

*κατά 90% τα τελευταία κεντρα που θα αναβαθμιστούν στην αθήνα είναι :* 

*ιππόδρομος
εξάρχεια 
μαρούσι*

*μην σας φανεί παράξενο να αναβαθμιστούν τελαυταία σε όλη την ελλάδα !!!!*

----------


## satiros

γεια χαρα 

θεσσαλονικη οτε αποστολου παυλου δεν εχουμε καμια εξελιξη

η εκθεση πιστευω θα φερει αλλαγες στα κεντρα 

καλο θα ηταν να χωριστει σε περιοχες το thread τα reports των χρηστων 

χαιρομαι που καποιοι αναβαθμιστηκαν με το καλο σε ολους !!!1

θα ηθελα την αποψη σας για τα παρακατω νουμερα που αναφερει το μικροκομ 2636 που εχει καποιος αγοραζοντας βιβοντι

snr margin down    up
                40        31

line attenuation
                 36        23

ειναι καλες μετριες μπορει πετυχεις να εχεις 1024 /256
με αυτες τωρα ειμαι 512/128

ευχαριστω

----------


## power

> *κατά 90% τα τελευταία κεντρα που θα αναβαθμιστούν στην αθήνα είναι :* 
> 
> *ιππόδρομος
> εξάρχεια 
> μαρούσι*
> 
> *μην σας φανεί παράξενο να αναβαθμιστούν τελαυταία σε όλη την ελλάδα !!!!*


Φίλε έχω αναβαθμιστεί στο Μαρούσι εδώ και 4 μέρες. Κανε κανένα κόπο να διαβάζεις και καμιά προηγούμενη σελίδα.
(Το ξέρω είναι πολλές, αλλά μη λέμε συνέχεια τα ίδια).

----------


## Wolverine

> Φίλε έχω αναβαθμιστεί στο Μαρούσι εδώ και 4 μέρες. Κανε κανένα κόπο να διαβάζεις και καμιά προηγούμενη σελίδα.
> (Το ξέρω είναι πολλές, αλλά μη λέμε συνέχεια τα ίδια).


 Σε τι dslam είσαι? Pstn ή Isdn? Γιατί και εγώ Μαρούσι είμαι και δεν έχει γίνει τίποτα.

----------


## geobest99

> Φίλε έχω αναβαθμιστεί στο Μαρούσι εδώ και 4 μέρες. Κανε κανένα κόπο να διαβάζεις και καμιά προηγούμενη σελίδα.
> (Το ξέρω είναι πολλές, αλλά μη λέμε συνέχεια τα ίδια).


 
Μαρούσι μπορεί να είσαι , αλλα δεν εισαι στο κεντρο που χρησιμοιποιήθηκε στους Ολυμπιακούς Αγώνες κατα 90% .

Και όσο για το αν εκανα τον κοπο να διαβασω τα ποστ , τα έχω διαβάσει γιατι το θέμα το παρακολουθώ άπό την πρώτη στιγμή , απλα διαβασα πολους που δεν εχουν αναβαθμιστει στο μαρουσι , εσενα δεν σε πηρα χαμπάρι , μαλλον μου ξέφυγες , δεν καταλαβα όμως το υφάκη σου , δεν χαλασε ο κόσμος ούτε σε είπαμε καμπούρη ( Οχι τον Αργυρη Καμπουρη ).




> Σε τι dslam είσαι? Pstn ή Isdn? Γιατί και εγώ Μαρούσι είμαι και δεν έχει γίνει τίποτα.


Φιλικα
Γιώργος

----------


## power

> Σε τι dslam είσαι? Pstn ή Isdn? Γιατί και εγώ Μαρούσι είμαι και δεν έχει γίνει τίποτα.


Pstn 210 - 612xxxx Συνορα με Πευκη

----------


## GeorgeH

Φίλε geobest99 κατόπιν σημερινής επικοινωνίας μου με φίλο μου που έχει το φοιτητικό πακέτο της Οτενέτ (128/384) κ ανήκει στο δικό μας dslam, του Ιπποδρόμου δηλαδή (τηλ. 210941...), έμαθα ότι έχει γίνει κανονικά ο διπλασιασμός κ στο δικό μας κέντρο κ αν όχι ολικός τουλάχιστον μερικός. Δεν εξηγείται διαφορετικά πως κατέβαζε σήμερα από http με 60-65 Kb/s. Δυστυχώς, δε μπορεί να μου το επιβεβαιώσει μέσω χρονισμού του router καθότι δε διαθέτει τέτοιο εξοπλισμό αλλά ένα usb μουφέ! :XD

----------


## geobest99

> Φίλε geobest99 κατόπιν σημερινής επικοινωνίας μου με φίλο μου που έχει το φοιτητικό πακέτο της Οτενέτ (128/384) κ ανήκει στο δικό μας dslam, του Ιπποδρόμου δηλαδή (τηλ. 210941...), έμαθα ότι έχει γίνει κανονικά ο διπλασιασμός κ στο δικό μας κέντρο κ αν όχι ολικός τουλάχιστον μερικός. Δεν εξηγείται διαφορετικά πως κατέβαζε σήμερα από http με 60-65 Kb/s. Δυστυχώς, δε μπορεί να μου το επιβεβαιώσει μέσω χρονισμού του router καθότι δε διαθέτει τέτοιο εξοπλισμό αλλά ένα usb μουφέ! :XD


Φιλε μου άκου τι μου ειπε φιλος που εχει προσβάσεις , τα κέντρα που ανέφερα παραπάνω καθώς και κάποια άλλα που δεν τα γνωριζω είναι κέντρα τα οποια χρησημοποιήθηκαν στους ολυμπιακούς αγώνες , τα κεντρα αυτά διαθέτουν αριστο εξοπλισμό και ειναι ετοιμα να αναβαθμιστούν ανα πάσα στιγμή , το δίκτυο του οτε σερνεται και δεν είναι έτοιμο για τετοια αναβάθμιση ( Διπλασιασμός ταχυτητων σε όλη την επικράτεια ) , τα μονα κεντρα που ειναι σε θέση να ανταπεξέλθουν είναι τα προαναφερθέντα.Από τη στιγμή που αυτά αναβαθμιστούν όσοι ειναι σε αυτά θα απολαμβάνου ταχύτητες πολύ κοντα στις ονομαστικες ταχύτες αν όχι τις ονομαστικές και όπως καταλαβαίνεται είναι κέντρα σε κομβικά σημεία που σηκώνουν αρκετή κίνηση , πραγμα που σημαίνει ότι θα επιβαρυνθεί κατα πολύ το όλο σύστημα σε μεγαλο βαθμό με απρόβλεπτες συνέπειες !!!

Αυτές τις πληροφορίες έχω , αν με πληροφόρησαν σωστά θα δίξει ο καιρός , αλλα το χέρι στη φωτιά δεν το βάζω.

Μια ερώτηση , ο φιλος σου είναι PSTN or ISDN γιατί και εγώ 210-941χχχχ ειμαι αλλα ISDN.

Γιώργος
 :Thinking:

----------


## Marshal

Για οσους εχουν conn-x Εκανα ενα τηλ στον ΟΤΕ(134), σε αυτους που εκαναν αναβαθμιση απο 384 σε 512 για να τους γινει 1024 η την εκαναν 1024 για να τους γινει 2mbit την ωρα που εκαναν upgrade τους dslam ισως δεν θα εχουν τις αντοιστηχες ταχυτητες διοτι ο ΟΤΕ ειπε οτι θα ειπαρξει καποιοες μερες καθηστερηση να ανανεωθουν και οι ISP. ΔλΔ αν εχεις 1024/256 γραμμη πρεπει να περιμενεις μεχρι η ΟΤΕνετ να σου κανει 1024/256 και την συνδεση(ISP, providing what ever) και αυτο μου ειπαν θα γινει μεχρι την Δευτερα...αντε το πολυ Τριτη.

----------


## giwrgosth

Ν. Φάληρο από 481ΧΧΧΧΧΧ αναβαθμίστηκε από χτες.
Μόνο ΟΤΕ, περιμένουμε και τη Forthnet!
Προς το παρόν μεγαλύτερες ταχύτητες στο upload (φτάνει 190 ΚΒ) και το download στο όριο της 384.

----------


## pantakos

Συνάδελφοι, το sagem 800 θα δείξει την αναβάθμιση? (πρέπει να πάρω κάποιο router...)...

 :Respekt:

----------


## BillyTKid

Θέλω να μοιραστώ μαζί σας την εμπειρία μου με τον Οτε…

Πήρα και εγώ ο φτωχός να ρωτήσω  τι γίνεται με την αναβάθμιση (Κέντρο δάφνης 971χχ) και η κοπέλα που με εξυπηρέτησε (ευγενέστατη κατά τα άλλα) μου είπε ότι ΔΕΝ μπορούν να δουν αν έχει αναβαθμιστεί και μου είπε ότι για να καταλάβω αν έγινε ή όχι, θα πρέπει να το «νιώσω» από τις ταχύτητες του Download (έχω 1024 και θα πρέπει να κατεβάζω με 1024 [δηλαδή πριν με κορόιδευαν;;] για να καταλάβω ότι έγινε 2048!!!!!). Επίσης μου έδωσε 3 Τηλ. Για Δάφνη (Μάλλον Δαφνί :Razz:  ) από τα οποία, το ένα ΔΕΝ ΤΟ ΣΗΚΩΝΕ ΨΥΧΗ :Sad:   και τα άλλα 2 ΔΕΝ ΑΝΤΙΣΤΟΙΧΟΥΣΑΝ ΣΕ ΣΥΝΔΡΟΜΗΤΗ ΤΟΥ ΟΤΕ!  

Τεσπα..

Κανένας Δαφνιώτης *971ΧΧΧΧ* με *ISDN* που να έχει αναβαθμιστεί;

----------


## hemlock

@BillyTKid
Welcome ...KId.
Μην περιμενεις οτι η αναβαθμυση γινεται αμεσως και σε ολες τις περιοχες με τον ιδιο ρυθμο...
Τα βηματα ειναι απλα : 
1.βλεεπις την γραμμη σου να σερνεται κυριολεκτικα για καμια βδομαδα
2.καποια στιγμη πεφτει η γραμμη για κανενα 10Min 
3.Ειδωμεν το φως το αληθινο...
(προσωπικη αποψη τα παραπανω)
Αγαλι ,αγαλι γινεται η αγουριδα μελι... :ROFL:

----------


## golity

> Πήρα και εγώ ο φτωχός να ρωτήσω  τι γίνεται με την αναβάθμιση (Κέντρο δάφνης 971χχ) και η κοπέλα που με εξυπηρέτησε (ευγενέστατη κατά τα άλλα) μου είπε ότι ΔΕΝ μπορούν να δουν αν έχει αναβαθμιστεί και μου είπε ότι για να καταλάβω αν έγινε ή όχι, *θα πρέπει να το «νιώσω»* από τις ταχύτητες του Download (έχω 1024 και θα πρέπει να κατεβάζω με 1024 [δηλαδή πριν με κορόιδευαν;;] για να καταλάβω ότι έγινε 2048!!!!!).


Μήπως μπέρδεψε τον οργασμό με την αναβάθμιση;  :ROFL:

----------


## Themos3

Θεσσαλονικη να φανταστω δεν εχει κουνηθει ακομα φυλλο ετσι ??? Μονο προγραμματικες δηλωσεις για την Δ.Ε.Θ ειναι να κανουν και να βαζουν καμια φωτια στη Χαλκιδικη. Συμπρωτευουσα σου λεει μετα...Ε ρε συνορα που χρειαζονται στη Λαμια....

----------


## pantakos

Μα γιατί τόση βιασύνη? Κάποια στιγμή όλοι θα πάρουμε την ... αναβάθμιση! Θα το "νιώσουμε" το bandwidth έτσι και αλλιώς  :Razz:  όπως πάντα... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

 :Respekt:

----------


## tsaros

τοσο καιρο* νιωθαμε* που μας πιανανε τον πισινο με τις τιμες :Laughing:

----------


## giannis22b

Ειδαμε το φως της αναβαθμισης και στο καλαμακι απο σημερα!!!

----------


## boulis

Μας πηξατε κύριοι τώρα όσον αφορά το κέντρο Ιπποδρόμου. Και γω που νόμιζα οτι αυτό το κέντρο θα ήταν απο τα πρώτα λόγο του ότι πολλές απο τις εταιρίες που είναι στη Συγγρου πέφτουν σε αυτό το κέντρο. Κρίμα! Με βλέπω να μετακομίζω στην άνω ραχούλα. Πιο πιθανόν είναι να βρω εκεί γρήγορο Ιντερνετ!!!

----------


## golity

> Με βλέπω να μετακομίζω στην άνω ραχούλα. Πιο πιθανόν είναι να βρω εκεί γρήγορο Ιντερνετ!!!


Αποκέντρωση, τι νόμιζες; Και γιατί τι έχει η άνω ραχούλα;... συν του ότι γλυτώνεις την μπόχα της πόλης και ζεις πιο υγιείνα  :Wink:

----------


## groove54

Ζωγραφου κανεις?
(πω πω σαν ταριφας μιλαω)  :Whistle:

----------


## globalnoise

> Ζωγραφου κανεις?
> (πω πω σαν ταριφας μιλαω)


 :Respekt:

----------


## mad5381

Γνωρίζει κανείς αν έχει γίνει ή τι παιζει με αναβάθμιση στα Άνω Πετράλω;
Thanks

----------


## nickg78

> Θεσσαλονικη να φανταστω δεν εχει κουνηθει ακομα φυλλο ετσι ??? Μονο προγραμματικες δηλωσεις για την Δ.Ε.Θ ειναι να κανουν και να βαζουν καμια φωτια στη Χαλκιδικη. Συμπρωτευουσα σου λεει μετα...Ε ρε συνορα που χρειαζονται στη Λαμια....


Και πιο κάτω θα έλεγα τα σύνορα.  :Whistle:  Σύνορα στο Μαρούσι, γιατί από εκεί και πάνω δεν φαίνεται να έχει αναβαθμιστεί τίποτα...  :Thinking:

----------


## Προφέσσορας_Χάος

> Γνωρίζει κανείς αν έχει γίνει ή τι παιζει με αναβάθμιση στα Άνω Πετράλωνα;
> Thanks


τιποτα ακόμη σε Πετράλωνα..

----------


## NiKapa

Παιδια μην ανησυχειτε...θα γινει..και μαλιστα σε στιγμη που δεν θα το περιμενετε...(ετσι δεν γινονται ολα τα καλα... :Laughing:   )
Εμενα με αναβαθμισαν σημερα ,σαββατιατικα για να φανταστειτε..(2 συνδεσεις σε διαφορετικα D-Slam's...)

----------


## zoya

Αγιος Δημητριος απο 973ΧΧΧΧ τιποτα ακομα..Αλλα με την τυχη που εχουμε εδω τελευταιους μας βλεπω..

----------


## Insomniac

Τωρα που θα γινει 1024 η συνδεση μου πως μπορω , αν μπορω , να μοιραω σε δυο pc σε δικτυο με Zyxel modem router , την συνδεση ετσι ωστε οταν μπαινει στο internet το ενα pc να απολαμβανει ολη την 1024αρα και οταν μπενουν και τα δυο να εχει το καθενα 512 με το αναλογο σε αυτη download και upload ??? Ζηταω πολλα ???? :Thinking:   :Thinking:

----------


## chronis

Απογοητευση μεγαλη στον κομβο του Αη Γεωργη!!!!Καμια αναβαθμιση...... :Thinking:  
Παλι τελευταιοι θα μεινουμε!!!!Την προηγουμενη φορα μου χαλασαν την πορτα και εκαναν ΕΝΑ μηνα να την αλλαξουν!!!!!

----------


## power

> Τωρα που θα γινει 1024 η συνδεση μου πως μπορω , αν μπορω , να μοιραω σε δυο pc σε δικτυο με Zyxel modem router , την συνδεση ετσι ωστε οταν μπαινει στο internet το ενα pc να απολαμβανει ολη την 1024αρα και οταν μπενουν και τα δυο να εχει το καθενα 512 με το αναλογο σε αυτη download και upload ??? Ζηταω πολλα ????


Είσαι εντελώς  :Offtopic:  . Λιγο ψάξιμο στο φόρουμ, θα βοηθήσει.

----------


## sisifos

Αυτές οι αναβαθμίσεις που γίνονται αφορούνε και άτομα που έχουνε πακέτο από την «Δίοδος». Καλά για μένα δεν νομίζω, γιατί έχω 384 Altec. Άτομα δηλαδή που έχουνε οτε μέσω διόδου;

----------


## gregorisvas

Αυτο το διαβασες? http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=45366  :Whistle:   :Smile:

----------


## Nikospanag

υπομονή παιδιά 3 μήνες είπαν,αν απο τις πρώτες μέρες κλαίγεστε δεν σας σώζει τιποτα.
Άσε που πολλοί έχουν παράπονα απο την αναβάθμιση,καλύτερα αργά και σωστά :One thumb up:

----------


## alexis7

Επιβεβαιωμένο!!
Μια φίλη μου από ΤΟΥΦΑ με OnDSL Kit από 384-->768 χθές. 
Της έστειλε και e-mail η otenet και την ενημέρωσε σχετικά.

----------


## ProFioN

Ρε παιδια εχω  2 μερες που η γραμμη απο 512 εγινε 1024 και κατεβαζει με 65kbps :Thumb down: ..ΕΛΕΟΣ!
Οταν ειχα την 512 κατεβαζα με 50kbps...Να κανω καμια δηλωση για βλαβη ΄η να περιμενω μεχρι να στρωσει... :Thinking: (αν στρωσει δηλ η ταχυτητα...) :Evil:

----------


## sdikr

> Ρε παιδια εχω  2 μερες που η γραμμη απο 512 εγινε 1024 και κατεβαζει με 65kbps..ΕΛΕΟΣ!
> Οταν ειχα την 512 κατεβαζα με 50kbps...Να κανω καμια δηλωση για βλαβη ΄η να περιμενω μεχρι να στρωσει...(αν στρωσει δηλ η ταχυτητα...)


Αφου όπως λες  κατεβάζεις με 65  σημαίνει οτι η αναβάθμιση έγινε σωστά,  αλλά θα πρέπει και ο πάροχος σου να σου δώσει το 1mbit

----------


## limassol

gj mate...άντε να πάρουμε και εμείς σιγά σιγά... Τhx για την ενημέρωση

----------


## ProFioN

ποτε θα αξιωθει να μ δωσει η forthnet το 1mb δηλ?

----------


## Whiteyez

Σύντομα σίγουρα..

----------


## ProFioN

εγω νομιζα οτι με την αναβαθμιση γινονταν κ παροχη του 1mb απο τον παροχεα ταυτοχρονα....δηλ 
τωρα μου δειχνει οτι μπαινω με 1.0mb στο connection αλλα δεν μ το εχει δωσει η forthnet ακομα...σωστα καταλαβα?

----------


## Whiteyez

Έτσι είναι ναι..

----------


## nsakel

Μόλις γύρισα από διακοπές και είδα ότι αναβαθμίστηκα (από 1024 σε 2048). Δεν βλέπω φώς όμως από HOL. Ξέρει κανείς τι προτίθεται να κάνει η HOL;

Έκανα κάποια test και τα αποτελέσματα ήταν Download:1297. Κατεβάζω από Microsoft με 158.

Mένω Κορυδαλλό.

----------


## Προφέσσορας_Χάος

ουσιαστικά η αναβάθμιση απο τον provider δεν ειναι το ευκολο part της όλης υπόθεσης;και αν ναι γιατι το καθυστερούν σε πολλές περιπτώσεις;

----------


## Shadowjump

Εμενα η γραμμη μου ειναι 1088/288 ^.^
Καλα τα πηγε ο ΟΤΕ. Ειναι ετσι εδω και 4-5 μηνες. 
Δηλαδη θα παω 2176/288? :P

----------


## Προφέσσορας_Χάος

σήμερα πρώι πρώι αναβαθμίστηκαν τα Κάτω Πετράλωνα...μόλις μου το πε γνωστός μου!!! για την ακρίβεια στην Χαμοστέρνας μεριά..

----------


## Doxaios

Σάββατο 9 του Σεπτεμβρη όλοι στην πορεία στην ΔΕΘ με πανό που να λέει ΑΝΑΒΑΘΜΙΣΗ ΤΩΡΑ!

----------


## tsioy

Σήμερα έγινε και εδώ η αναβάθμιση (384/128-->768/192 , Κορυδαλλός).... :Clap:   :Clap:   :One thumb up:

----------


## Doxaios

Βόρεια μέχρι τον Βόλο έφτασε.Μετά βρήκε τα Τέμπη και αργεί...

----------


## nikgr

> Ρε παιδια εχω  2 μερες που η γραμμη απο 512 εγινε 1024 και κατεβαζει με 65kbps..ΕΛΕΟΣ!
> Οταν ειχα την 512 κατεβαζα με 50kbps...Να κανω καμια δηλωση για βλαβη ΄η να περιμενω μεχρι να στρωσει...(αν στρωσει δηλ η ταχυτητα...)


Δηλαδή εσύ τί περίμενες να κατεβάζεις με 100kbytes?  :ROFL: 
Το άλλο με τον Τοττο το ξέρεις?
Εγώ εχω μήνες στα 350-450kbps  με την 1024αρα μου και φως δεν έχω δει...
Στα δε torrents παίζω σε επίπεδα ISDN με 12-15kbytes/sec...  :Evil: 

ΠΡΟΦΑΝΩΣ και έχεις 1024 απ' τον provider γιατί αλλιώς 65Kbytes με 512αρα δε θα έπιανες ούτε στο όνειρό σου...  :Whistle: 

Κάτσε να 2πλασιαστούν και οι υπόλοιποι και θα είμαστε ευχαριστημένοι που είμαστε και online...  :No no:

----------


## chronis

Στο Κερατσινη στον κομβο του Αη Γεωργη εγινε αναβαθμιση απο 1024 σε 2048 αλλα τα τεστ χαλια....


Checking for Middleboxes . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .  Done
running 10s outbound test (client to server) . . . . . 223.08Kb/s
running 10s inbound test (server to client) . . . . . . 1.02Mb/s
Your PC is connected to a Cable/DSL modem

----------


## ownagE_

> ΠΡΟΦΑΝΩΣ και έχεις 1024 απ' τον provider γιατί αλλιώς 65Kbytes με 512αρα δε θα έπιανες ούτε στο όνειρό σου...


512/8 = 64kbytes/sec




> τα τεστ χαλια....


Μια χαρα αφου η FORTHnet δεν σ'εχει παει στα 2048 ακομα  :One thumb up:

----------


## nikgr

> 512/8 = 64kbytes/sec
> 
> Μια χαρα αφου η FORTHnet δεν σ'εχει παει στα 2048 ακομα


Κάλα ζήσε κι εσύ με το όνειρο του /8 και όταν με το καλό σε διπλασιάσουν κι εσένα έλα να τη μετρήσεις /8...
Ειδικά στις 1024αρες η forthnet δεν είχε ΠΟΤΕ limiter!!

Ρε εδώ εγώ μέχρι και dslam ζήτησα και μου άλλαξαν και μου λεει ο τεχνικός: Να σου αλλάξω αλλα δε σου εγγυώμαι ότι δε θα σέρνεσαι και πάλι! (και πράγματι ξανα-σερνομαι!)
Με τα torrents που κατεβάζουν όλοι μου λέει φυσικό είναι να σέρνεστε και δεν υπάρχει Minimum ταχύτητας!

Άρα ζήστε το όνειρο ότι δε σας έχει 2πλασιασει ακόμα ο provider (όσοι 2πλασιαστήκατε ήδη)...
Κι εγώ όταν είχα 384 κατεβαζα με 40kbytes, με την 512αρα στα 50kbytes και με την 1024αρα ο θεός και η ψυχή της...  :Thumb down: 

'Η νομίζετε ότι οι providers έχουν bandwidth? Όλοι ανακοίνωσαν 2πλασιασμό των ΘΕΩΡΗΤΙΚΩΝ ταχυτήτων των χρηστών. 2πλασιασμό του ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΟΥ  τους bandwidth με το εξωτερικό είδατε να κάνει κανένας πριν αρχίσουν όλοι τα σιχτίρια?  :Laughing: 
Από πυροτεχνήματα έχουμε χορτάσει σ' αυτή τη χώρα...

----------


## ownagE_

Μ'εχουν διπλασιασει (2048), αλλα οχι απο FORTHnet ακομα.
Speedtests απο 560kbps-1.08mbps
Αλλα κανω υπομονη γιατι ειναι αρχη ακομα  :Razz: 

Με την 1024 ημουν μια χαρα. Σχεδον παντα full speed

----------


## Adriano7

> *κατά 90% τα τελευταία κεντρα που θα αναβαθμιστούν στην αθήνα είναι :* 
> 
> *ιππόδρομος
> εξάρχεια 
> μαρούσι*
> 
> *μην σας φανεί παράξενο να αναβαθμιστούν τελαυταία σε όλη την ελλάδα !!!!*


Απο ιπποδρομο εγω... τελευταια θα μπουνε τα αλογακια μας?  :Sorry:

----------


## johnvam

> ν.ηρακλειο εγινε τπτ;;αλλη μια ερωτηση,εφοσον αναβαθμιζονται οι γραμμες του οτε θα αναβαθμιστουν και οι γραμμες που περνουμε απο τελλας;;;
> 
> η τελλας περνει κιαυτη γραμμη απο οτε.


Πράγματι ρε παιδιά απο Ηράκλειο Αττικής έχει αναβαθμιστεί κανείς?

210 - 27ΧΧΧΧΧ
210 - 28ΧΧΧΧΧ

----------


## nikgr

> Μ'εχουν διπλασιασει (2048), αλλα οχι απο FORTHnet ακομα.
> Speedtests απο 560kbps-1.08mbps
> Αλλα κανω υπομονη γιατι ειναι αρχη ακομα 
> 
> Με την 1024 ημουν μια χαρα. Σχεδον παντα full speed


επαναλαμβάνω ότι η forthnet ειδικά στις 1024αρες ποτέ δεν είχε cap...
Και ευχαριστημένος να είσαι εγώ θα έλεγα...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## roiy1

Εγώ με Τελλάς τόσον καιρό 110kb/s είχα και τώρα με την αναβάθμιση έχω κερδίσει και το overhead και έχω πάει 120kb/s Περιμένω και το διπλασιασμό του providing και είμαι κομπλέ.

ΥΓ : Τα περί overhead ισχύουν από χθες γιατί πριν 2-3 μέρες είχα μεγάλη αστάθεια. Τώρα επανήλθε η σταθερότητα.

----------


## ownagE_

> επαναλαμβάνω ότι η forthnet ειδικά στις 1024αρες ποτέ δεν είχε cap...
> Και ευχαριστημένος να είσαι εγώ θα έλεγα...


Σωστα. Γι'αυτο την πρωτη μερα κατεβαζα με 220kb/s (1.72mbps speedtest).  :Whistle: 
Απο κει και περα επεσε κοφτης και περιμενω τωρα να γινει το account 2048  :Wink:

----------


## tsaros

Aντε να δουμε απο αυριο και καμια αναβαθμιση στην θεσσαλονικη :Clap:

----------


## Doxaios

Σώθηκες tsaros

----------


## kewl

> Κάλα ζήσε κι εσύ με το όνειρο του /8 και όταν με το καλό σε διπλασιάσουν κι εσένα έλα να τη μετρήσεις /8...
> Ειδικά στις 1024αρες η forthnet δεν είχε ΠΟΤΕ limiter!!
> 
> Ρε εδώ εγώ μέχρι και dslam ζήτησα και μου άλλαξαν και μου λεει ο τεχνικός: Να σου αλλάξω αλλα δε σου εγγυώμαι ότι δε θα σέρνεσαι και πάλι! (και πράγματι ξανα-σερνομαι!)
> Με τα torrents που κατεβάζουν όλοι μου λέει φυσικό είναι να σέρνεστε και δεν υπάρχει Minimum ταχύτητας!
> 
> Άρα ζήστε το όνειρο ότι δε σας έχει 2πλασιασει ακόμα ο provider (όσοι 2πλασιαστήκατε ήδη)...
> Κι εγώ όταν είχα 384 κατεβαζα με 40kbytes, με την 512αρα στα 50kbytes και με την 1024αρα ο θεός και η ψυχή της... 
> 
> ...


 
Σωστά είπες η 4νετ δεν ΕΙΧΕ κόφτες στα 1024 όμως ξέρω απο έγκυρη πηγή οτι άρχισε να βάζει κόφτες και στις 1024 νομίζω ανεξαρτήτως σε όλους τους πελάτες της μάλλον μέχρι να ξεκαθαρίσει ποιους θα διπλασιάσει και ποιούς όχι

----------


## emykey

εχει αναβαθμιστεί κανείς με HOL? θα κάνουν αναβάθμιση απο την HOL?

----------


## nikkosnet

Καλημερα everyone. Γνωριζει κανεις αν υπαρχει χρονοδιαγραμμα ανα περιοχη για το ποτε θα γινει η αναβαθμιση? Χαϊδαρι μενω.

----------


## chatasos

> Ειδικά στις 1024αρες η forthnet δεν είχε ΠΟΤΕ limiter!!





> επαναλαμβάνω ότι η forthnet ειδικά στις 1024αρες ποτέ δεν είχε cap...


Αυτό όμως δεν σημαίνει ότι δεν θα έχει από εδώ και πέρα :Wink:

----------


## WAntilles

> Σωστά είπες η 4νετ δεν ΕΙΧΕ κόφτες στα 1024 όμως ξέρω απο έγκυρη πηγή οτι άρχισε να βάζει κόφτες και στις 1024 νομίζω ανεξαρτήτως σε όλους τους πελάτες της μάλλον μέχρι να ξεκαθαρίσει ποιους θα διπλασιάσει και ποιούς όχι


*Η FORTHnet* έχει κόφτες *εδώ και 3 βδομάδες* - και μάλιστα χαμηλότερους απ' όσο πρέπει -> *κλέβει τον πελάτη-καταναλωτή.

Έχει κόφτες στα 970kbps.*

----------


## mad5381

Αναβάθμιση σήμερα το πρωι,περιοχή Άνω Πετράλωνα(210346χχχχ),download 137kb/s μέχρι τώρα(Otenet),ελπίζω σε πολλά περισσότερα.Επειδή δεν γνωρίζω πως μπορώ να κάνω κάποιο test και τι στοιχεία πρέπει να κοιτάξω;
Thanks

----------


## power

> *Η FORTHnet* έχει κόφτες *εδώ και 3 βδομάδες* - και μάλιστα χαμηλότερους απ' όσο πρέπει -> *κλέβει τον πελάτη-καταναλωτή.
> 
> Έχει κόφτες στα 970kbps.*


Wan, για 3 μέρες με 2048 γραμμή και 4net, κατεέβαζα με 220Κ

Από την πέμπτη, με την ίδια γραμμή, δοκιμασμένη με άλλο παροχέα, κατεβάζω με 4net μαξιμουμ 120.

----------


## lewton

> *Η FORTHnet* έχει κόφτες *εδώ και 3 βδομάδες* - και μάλιστα χαμηλότερους απ' όσο πρέπει -> *κλέβει τον πελάτη-καταναλωτή.
> 
> Έχει κόφτες στα 970kbps.*


Στα 970 ονομαστικά εννοείς;
Γιατί αν είναι 970 πραγματικά, είναι πολύ καλά.

----------


## nikgr

Προφανώς τα πραγματικά lewton όπως είναι πχ τα 256K για τις Netkey...
λες και γευτήκαμε τα 970kbps ποτέ...  :Thumb down:

----------


## AddictedToChaos

Η netkey σερνεται. 192kbps πιανω μεγιστο, και προβληματα με το dslam δεν εχω...

----------


## pantakos

Κάτω Πετράλωνα αναβαθμίστηκαν εχτές το βράδυ ταυτόχρονα και otenet!  :Smile:  

 :Respekt:

----------


## Νικαετός

Κάτω Πατήσια , κέντρο ΔΑΓΚΛΗΣ , ακόμα τίποτα .

----------


## nikgr

> Η netkey σερνεται. 192kbps πιανω μεγιστο, και προβληματα με το dslam δεν εχω...


Ρε παιδιά μήπως η forthnet έχει βαλτώσει με όλες αυτές τις 1mbit και γι' αυτό τα caps στις 1mbit και οι αναγγελίες για αύξηση του bandwidth?
Άμα μου λες ότι σέρνεται μέχρι και η netkey!  :ROFL: 

Άλλαξα μέχρι και dslam και μ' εβαλαν σε καινούριο απιτάριστο Alcatel XD-3 και πάλι τα ίδια χάλια...
Πάνω από 500kbps δεν αναβάζει η 1024αρα μου...
Τί να τον κάνω τον 2πλασιασμό ειλικρινά πεστε μου...  :Sorry: 

*OFFTOPIC: "Nikoseagle" επιλογή για alcatel-XD-3 δεν έχετε στα options της Τούμπας. Είναι νέος τύπος? και τί διαφορά έχει απ' τα 1 και 2 ?*

----------


## Doxaios

Επειδή το έχουν πεί μερικοί εδώ.Πώς γίνεται να αλλάξει κάποιος dslam???

----------


## lewton

> Επειδή το έχουν πεί μερικοί εδώ.Πώς γίνεται να αλλάξει κάποιος dslam???


Μετακομίζοντας!  :Razz:

----------


## RyDeR

Ορμύλια Χαλκιδικής, ακόμα τίποτα. Το βλέπω στου κολλητούς μου. Δεν έχουμε πόρτες over pstn εδώ αλλιώς θα το έβλεπα και σε μένα  :Razz:

----------


## Sovjohn

> Ρε παιδιά μήπως η forthnet έχει βαλτώσει με όλες αυτές τις 1mbit και γι' αυτό τα caps στις 1mbit και οι αναγγελίες για αύξηση του bandwidth?
> Άμα μου λες ότι σέρνεται μέχρι και η netkey! 
> 
> Άλλαξα μέχρι και dslam και μ' εβαλαν σε καινούριο απιτάριστο Alcatel XD-3 και πάλι τα ίδια χάλια...
> Πάνω από 500kbps δεν αναβάζει η 1024αρα μου...
> Τί να τον κάνω τον 2πλασιασμό ειλικρινά πεστε μου... 
> 
> *OFFTOPIC: "Nikoseagle" επιλογή για alcatel-XD-3 δεν έχετε στα options της Τούμπας. Είναι νέος τύπος? και τί διαφορά έχει απ' τα 1 και 2 ?*


Τι να σου πω φίλε μου μάλλον το Θεσσαλονικό δίκτυο της Forthnet σε συνδυασμό με το DSLAM / BBRAS σου σε χαντακώνουν έτσι...

Εγώ στην περιοχή μου (που, λόγω σποραδικής χρήσης της DSL όταν είμαι εδώ, έχω κάνει 3 ενεργοποιήσεις από το 2004) δεν αντιμετώπισα ποτέ πρόβλημα ταχύτητας, και φέτος με 512 ΚΒΙΤ από Vivodi κατέβαζα προ-αναβάθμισης με 55-56 σταθερά (και από bittorrent τόσο), και μετά την αναβάθμιση στα 1024 που ΔΕΝ μου την έχει κάνει ο provider σίγουρα (σε κανέναν δεν έχει κάνει), 60+++....

Ελπίζω να ξεπιτάρεις σύντομα!

----------


## Νικαετός

> "Nikoseagle" επιλογή για alcatel-XD-3 δεν έχετε στα options της Τούμπας. Είναι νέος τύπος? και τί διαφορά έχει απ' τα 1 και 2 ?



Δυστυχώς δεν είμαι αρμόδιος , στο κομμάτι αυτό . Ελπίζω οι γνωρίζοντες να μας απαντήσουν  :Wink:

----------


## JiKL

offtopic: χωρις να ξερω σιγουρα νομιζω οτι τα 1,2,3 ειναι απλα αυξων αριθμος για να ξεχωριζουν τα ιδιας μαρκας-μοντελου υπο-dslams μεσα στο κυριο-dslam...

----------


## ProFioN

> Ρε παιδια εχω  2 μερες που η γραμμη απο 512 εγινε 1024 και κατεβαζει με 65kbps..ΕΛΕΟΣ!
> Οταν ειχα την 512 κατεβαζα με 50kbps...Να κανω καμια δηλωση για βλαβη ΄η να περιμενω μεχρι να στρωσει...(αν στρωσει δηλ η ταχυτητα...)


Παιδια εκανα ενα αρχειο upload και ειδα την ταχυτητα να φτανει μεχρι κ τα 24kbps μηπως τελικα μου εχει γινει  η αναβαθμιση κ απο τιν forthnet κ οχι μονο απο to dslam?Mηπως τελικα ειναι θεμα πιταρισματος του dslam που ανηκω? :Thinking:

----------


## SyMpToM

Όχι απλά από όσο γνωρίζω δεν μπαίνουν κόφτες στο upload,μόνο στο download,για αυτό βλέπεις τόσο υψηλές ταχύτητες στο upload.

----------


## Doxaios

Βάλανε στην Χαλκιδική???

----------


## pantakos

24kbps είναι (192/8 περίπου) άρα σου έχει κάνει αναβάθμιση και η forthnet, είσαι οκ (εκτός και αν δεν έχεις 192 upload...)

 :Respekt:

----------


## geofil

> Βάλανε στην Χαλκιδική???


Όχι. Πουθενά από όσο ξέρω. Περίμενε να τελειώσουν πρώτα Θεσσαλονίκη.

----------


## pantakos

Off Topic


		Λέτε να κάηκε κανένα καλώδιο στο πρώτο πόδι???

----------


## Professore

Και στην Θερμη Θεσσαλονίκης έχει γίνει η αναβάθμιση.. φίλος τρεχει στα 2ΜεγαΜπίτια... :Very Happy:

----------


## nikgr

Η Θέρμη ήταν στο πιλοτικό φίλε... Δε μετράει... Έπρεπε να είχε γίνει εδώ και μήνα η αναβάθμιση...

Για να δούμε από αύριο αν θα διπλασιαστεί κανένας μη πιλοτικος και από Salonica city...
Εμένα μου είχαν πει ότι θα γίνουν κάποιες αναβαθμίσεις απο αύριο. 
Ειδομεν!  :Embarassed:

----------


## micrace

στο πιλοτικό ήμουν στην Τελλάς στα 2 Mbps,Πάτρα με DSLAM του ΟΤΕ,θα αλλάξει τπτ με μένα? εξακολουθώ να είμαι στα 2... :Thinking:

----------


## No-Name

Κάτι δεν πάει καλά γενικά τη πρώτη μέρα διπλασιασμού ήμουν στα 200-210kb/s τώρα δεν λέει να ανέβει πάνω από τα 105 με τη καμία.....τι θα μπρουσε να φταίει άραγε?
Πιστεύω πώς έχει πέσει περιορισμός στην σύνδεση με τον πάροχο.δεν εξηγείται αλλιώς.Τόσος πιά πανικός από τους παρόχους μήν και φάμε μερικά kbps παραπάνω???  :Razz: 

Και έτσι όπως είναι η κατάσταση δεν μπορώ να ξέρω αν φταίει η γραμμή ή η σύνδεση

----------


## kaligula

από 384 πήγα σε 768

την πρώτη μέρα έφτασ μέχρι και 110 Kb/s
από σήμερα το μεσημέρι δε λέει να ανέβει πάνω από 40! σχεδόν όσο πριν δηλαδη

συνδέομαι από Αθήνα με conn-x

διαβάζοντας και από προηγούμενα posts καταλαβαίνω πως μας ρίχνουν με κόφτες εκεί που ήμασταν. Μεγάλη ξεφτίλα! να διαφημίζουν μεγαλοφώνα την αναβάθμιση, να μας τη δίνουν για 2 μέρες και να κόβουν τώρα.
Σε βλάκες νομίζουν ότι απευθύνονται;

----------


## Themos3

Κατι πηρε τ αυτι μου οτι διπλασιαστηκαν αρκετοι στην Καλαμαρια(ΝΑΙ Θεσσαλονικη ειναι αυτο :P).
ΙΣΧΥΕΙ?

----------


## nikgr

προβλέπω οι 2πλασιασμοί να αποδεικνύονται η μεγαλύτερη φούσκα/κομπίνα του ετους!...  :Thumb down: 
Όλοι θα πάρουμε από έναν θεωρητικό 2πλασιασμό με πραγματικά χρήματα...

----------


## ReaperX

Παιδιά ξέρει κανείς τίποτα για Intracom Ιλισού??(PSTN)

----------


## Marshal

click START to re-test
Checking for Middleboxes . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .  Done
running 10s outbound test (client to server) . . . . . 225.16Kb/s
running 10s inbound test (server to client) . . . . . . 689.42kb/s
Your PC is connected to a Cable/DSL modem
Information: Other network traffic is congesting the link
Ωραια λοιπον εκανα ενα τεστ και εγω, και ερχομαι και λεω τωρα, η γραμμη μου ειναι 1024/256, αλλα ο ΙΣΠ(conn-x) δεν μου εχει κανει ακομα την αναβαθμιση, ειναι 384/128(δλδ 778/192)η συνδρομη μου ακομα, πως ειναι δινατον ομως στο outbound test να μου λει οτι εχω upload 225 ενω κανονικα ειναι 192? ενω στο download να μου λει οτι ειναι  689.42kb/s(με λιγα λογια κοντα στο(768/192)? αφου εχς 768/192, το Upload μου δεν μπορει να ειναι 225! εκτος τωρα αν το upload δεν ριθμιζεται απο τον ISP.

----------


## homer_k

> Κατι πηρε τ αυτι μου οτι διπλασιαστηκαν αρκετοι στην Καλαμαρια(ΝΑΙ Θεσσαλονικη ειναι αυτο :P).
> ΙΣΧΥΕΙ?


Εγώ όχι ακόμη... Περιμένω.

----------


## Vormulac

τελικα δε μου απαντησε κανεις, σε γεματο DSLAM γινεται αναβαθμιση ;;;;;;

----------


## sunandsky

Vormulac, σε μένα πάντως παρόλο που στους Αμπελόκηπους Αθήνας έχουν γίνει κάποιες αναβαθμίσεις (δίαβασα αρκετές περιπτώσεις εδώ) αλλά δεν έχω αναβαθμιστεί ακόμα... Τώρα, τι φταίει δε ξέρω. Ίσως πίττα dslam, ίσως κάτι άλλο.
(6443ΧΧΧ pstn)

----------


## pakis_ch

Ελευθέριο Κορδελιό Θεσσαλονίκη.
Μπορεί και να αναβαθμίστηκα.
Παλιά 1024/256 γραμμή.
Τώρα δεν μπορώ να πω με σιγουριά.
Το Upload μιας και δεν θα αλλάξει είναι κανονικό.
Το download με προβληματίζει.
Tested από forthnet.

TCP/Web100 Network Diagnostic Tool v5.2.1e
click START to begin
Checking for Middleboxes . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .  Done
running 10s outbound test (client to server) . . . . . 248.63Kb/s
running 10s inbound test (server to client) . . . . . . 1.20Mb/s
Your PC is connected to a Cable/DSL modem
Information: Other network traffic is congesting the link

click START to re-test
Checking for Middleboxes . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .  Done
running 10s outbound test (client to server) . . . . . 249.03Kb/s
running 10s inbound test (server to client) . . . . . . 1.39Mb/s
Your PC is connected to a Cable/DSL modem
Information: Other network traffic is congesting the link

click START to re-test
Checking for Middleboxes . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .  Done
running 10s outbound test (client to server) . . . . . 248.66Kb/s
running 10s inbound test (server to client) . . . . . . 1.35Mb/s
Your PC is connected to a Cable/DSL modem
Information: Other network traffic is congesting the link

----------


## Serpatinas

*Τούμπα Θεσσαλονίκη*, πλέον με 768  :One thumb up:

----------


## trv

Για τις ταχυτητες προς το παρων η εξηγηση ειναι η παρακατω: Ο ΟΤΕ αλλαξε/αλλαζει σε οσους αλλαζει και κλειδωνει το modem παραπανω. Οι ISP μεχρι τωρα στα μεγαλα bw δεν ειχαν cap, και ετσι σε μερικους φανηκε οτι διπλασιαστηκε και η παροχη απο τον ISP. Απο σημερα αρκετοι ISP βαζουν cap σε ολες τις κλασσεις σιγα σιγα και ετσι επιστροφη στις παλιες ταχυτητες παροχης, μεχρι να γινει διπλασιασμος απο τον καθε ISP...

----------


## cypherth

κάτω τούμπα από σήμερα στις 9το πρωι στα 1024, δεν ξέρω τώρα αν είναι λόγω του οτέ ή λόγω της βίβο που έχω περάσει στο εξάμηνο με 1024,υποτίθεται θα γινόταν από σήμερα και το πολύ σε 10 μέρες από ότι μου είχαν πει. θα πάρω τηλ κάποια στιγμή να ρωτήσω. πάντως κατεβάζω με 70, ελπίζω να στρώσει και να ανέβει....231094......

----------


## pakis_ch

Μπορώ πλέον να πω ότι έχω αναβαθμιστεί στην πριονωτή ταχύτητα τον 512/256 έως 2048/256.
  Το download είναι από το Αριστοτέλειο.
 Το download το είδα να κατεβαίνει και στα 256.
  Το DU meter μιλάει από μόνο του. 
  Μια εικόνα = 1000 λέξεις
  2 εικόνες = 2000 λέξεις
  Ουφ πρώτη φορά γράφω τόσο μεγάλο μήνυμα :Razz: .

----------


## tsaros

κανανε τουμπα καλαμαρια και εμας στην μεση(χαριλαου)μας ξεχασανε? :Sorry:

----------


## Themos3

Και μονο που αρχισαν να αναβαθμιζουν τους γυρω μας tsaros ειμαι υπερευτιχισμενος.Θα ερθει και η σειρα μας τωρα.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Whiteyez

> κανανε τουμπα καλαμαρια και εμας στην μεση(χαριλαου)μας ξεχασανε?


Την Τούμπα δεν την κάναν όλοι,μόνο την κάτω,εδώ εμείς Άνω Τούμπα περιμένουμε ακόμα.. :Shifty:

----------


## karystos

Περιεργο μας αναβαθμισανε σημερα και στην Καρυστο,δεν το περιμενα τοσο γρηγορα. :One thumb up:

----------


## BillyTKid

Δάφνη 971ΧΧΧΧ έγινε 2048!!! (Κατεβάζω με ένα 160άρι με 180άρι)
Πολλά αρχεία μαζί -> 200 Σύνολο ( :Smile:  )
Forthnet

----------


## nickg78

Παιδιά, αν αναβαθμιστεί κανείς από 210613xxxx, 210804xxxx ή 210810xxxx ας το πει, γιατί βαρέθηκα να κοιτάζω κάθε λίγο το status του router μου.  :Razz:  Σε λίγο πρέπει να μαζευτούμε οι της περιοχής και να κανονίσουμε βάρδιες. "Αυτή τη βδομάδα θα φυλάω τσίλιες στον router μου εγώ, την άλλη βδομάδα εσύ κλπ."  :Whistle:  

Σαν τις σκοπιές στο στρατό... (κανονίστε μόνο, μη με ταράξετε στα γερμανικά νούμερα  :No no:   )

----------


## silver

> Παιδιά, αν αναβαθμιστεί κανείς από 210613xxxx, 210804xxxx ή 210810xxxx ας το πει, γιατί βαρέθηκα να κοιτάζω κάθε λίγο το status του router μου.  Σε λίγο πρέπει να μαζευτούμε οι της περιοχής και να κανονίσουμε βάρδιες. "Αυτή τη βδομάδα θα φυλάω τσίλιες στον router μου εγώ, την άλλη βδομάδα εσύ κλπ."


και εγω φιλε μου στην περιοχη σου ειμαι και καθε λιγο και λιγακι κοιταω...

αλλα σκεφτομαι...μηπως να τηλεφωνουσαμε στις τεχνικες υπηρεσιες του ΟΤΕ στην περιοχη μας?

----------


## nickg78

> και εγω φιλε μου στην περιοχη σου ειμαι και καθε λιγο και λιγακι κοιταω...
> 
> αλλα σκεφτομαι...μηπως να τηλεφωνουσαμε στις τεχνικες υπηρεσιες του ΟΤΕ στην περιοχη μας?


Μπα, δεν νομίζω να γίνει τίποτα. Εφόσον ο ΟΤΕ έχει δώσει περιθώριο 3 μηνών, μάλλον πρέπει να κάνουμε αρκετή υπομονή. Στους 2 μήνες και 29 μέρες (23:59 τη νύχτα) θα έρθει η σειρά μας για την αναβάθμιση.  :Twisted Evil:  

Όπως ήταν εκείνη η διαφήμιση που έλεγε "στο Βιλαμπάχο ακόμα τρίβουν", εμείς θα βγάλουμε δική μας: "στην Πεντέλη ακόμα τρίβουν (τους routers τους). Το Άνω Πέρα Κατσικοχώρι έχει ήδη αναβαθμιστεί".  :Razz:

----------


## satemaniac

Παιδιά, στο ρέντη η αναβάθμιση έχει γίνει κανονικά (σήμερα το είδα να γραφει 256/2048). Διάβασα και ανακοίνωση της forthnet όμως που έλεγε οτι θα κάνει και αυτή το ίδιο με τις ταχύτητες των συνδρομητών της (θα τις διπλασιάσει δωερεάν). Ακόμα περιμένω...

----------


## silver

τεσπα....εγω λεω να κανω μια δοκιμη...
αν τυχον εχει καποιος φιλος προχειρο το τηλεφωνο,ας το γραψει,αλλιως να παρω στο 1242...

με μεσο ορο αναμονης 15-20 λεπτα..γκρρρρρ....

----------


## allergic

μολις ειδα οτι διπλασιαστhκα απο 384 σε 768 με Hol/Διοδος. περιοχη χαριλαου, dslam intracom  :Smile:

----------


## geitonas

Καλημερα σας παιδια!
Εγω ειμαι στη Καλαμαρια και απο το πρωι η γραμμη εγινε απο 512/128 ---> 1024/256. Εκανα τεστ στη σελιδα της Forth NET και μου φαινετε οπως ακομα η ΟΤΕΝΕΤ δεν εκανε αναβαθμιση. Το περιεργο ειναι αυτο που upload εχω κανονικα αλλα το download εμεινε στο ιδιο επιπεδο, μερικες φορες και χειροτερα απο πριν. Εκανα και download απο το ftp.otenet.gr, και εκει δεν πιανω πανο απο 60 ΚΒ/s λιγες φορες στα peaks βλεπω και 62 - 63 ΚΒ/s.  
Οι αποτελεσματα απο το τεστ:



```
 TCP/Web100 Network Diagnostic Tool v5.2.1e
click START to begin
Checking for Middleboxes . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .  Done
running 10s outbound test (client to server) . . . . . 223.78Kb/s
running 10s inbound test (server to client) . . . . . . 427.40kb/s
Your PC is connected to a Cable/DSL modem
```

Ελπιζω οτι θα γινει συντομα και αναβαθμιση και απ τη πλευρα της ΟΤΕΝΕΤ.

Χαιρετισματα σε ολους και καλη σας αναβαθμιση!!! :One thumb up:  

Φιλικα Γειτονας

----------


## AddictedToChaos

*Αναβαθμιστηκα*  :Yahooooo:   :Yahooooo:   :Yahooooo:   :Yahooooo:  

Απο 384 -> 768 (στα 786 κλειδωσε).

Ειμαι με netkey και κατεβαζω με 64Κ!!!  :Yahooooo:   :Yahooooo:   :Yahooooo:  

Τουμπα Θεσσαλονικης η περιοχη.

----------


## nrg_polini

Και εγω αναβαθμιστηκα στη Τουμπα απο 512 σε 1024!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Themos3

512--->1Μβιτ
Θεσσαλονικη Ντεπο 
Τηλ 32ΧΧΧΧ

ΑΝΤΕ ΚΑΙ ΕΙΣ ΑΝΩΤΕΡΑ!!!! :Clap:   :One thumb up:   :Worthy:   :Respekt:

----------


## zafx

Απ' ότι φαίνεται στις δυτικές συνοικίες εξακολουθεί να μην κινείται τίποτα...

Edit: Το κέντρο του ΟΤΕ της περιοχής (άρα πιθανότατα και το DSLAM στο οποίο υπάγομαι) ειναι 500m από το σπίτι μου. Ρε μήπως να πάω από εκεί να τους δώσω ένα χεράκι βοηθείας (ή ξύλο  :ROFL:  ) να τελειώνουμε μια ώρα νωρίτερα και εδω περα...

----------


## sadako

Κι εγώ αναβαθμίστηκα, απο 384/128 σε 768/192, ALTECNET Θεσσαλονίκη περιοχή Βούλγαρη..

Να ρωτήσω κάτι ρε παιδιά? Εγώ σε ένα μήνα φεύγω Αγγλία (και ΤΩΡΑ θυμήθηκαν να κάνουν την αναβάθμιση  :Evil:   ).. Όταν ξαναγυρίσω, οι τιμές θα είναι οι ίδιες για νέες ενεργοποιήσεις? Γιατί τώρα που θα φύγω θα την κόψω..

----------


## poromenos

αναβαθμίστηκα και εγω στα 768!χαριλαου-βουλγαρη 2310 32χχχχ

----------


## lewton

> *Αναβαθμιστηκα*     
> 
> Απο 384 -> 768 (στα 786 κλειδωσε).
> 
> Ειμαι με netkey και κατεβαζω με 64Κ!!!    
> 
> Τουμπα Θεσσαλονικης η περιοχη.


Μπα, το κράτος της Αθήνας αναβαθμίζει και Θεσσαλονίκη;
Πάνω που ετοιμαζόταν ο Πανίκας να το καταγγείλει...  :ROFL:

----------


## homer_k

Θεσσαλονίκη, Καλαμαριά σήμερα το πρωι απο 512 σε 1024  :Respekt:  
Η ALTEC ακόμη όμως.

----------


## paranoise

Παιδια εχω τελλας και ειμαι ανω τουμπα ... εχει κανεις αναβαθιστει με τελλας στην τουμπα?

----------


## kortha

απο περιοχη πετρουπολης αθηνα τι γινετε ρε παιδια?
εχοθμε κανα νεο?

----------


## johnnybegood

Περιστερι Dslam Siemens2 Over Isdn Τηλ 5726χχχ Τιποτα Ακομα....

----------


## gregorisvas

> Και εγω αναβαθμιστηκα στη Τουμπα απο 512 σε 1024!


ALCATEL DSLam ετσι?  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  Πες ναι..Πεεεες ναιι  :Razz:

----------


## cool_myll

Φίλος από χαριλάου αναβαθμληστηκε σε  768 με Δίοδος HOL. Γραμμή και σύνδεση.

----------


## TearDrop

Αναβαθμισμένος κι'εγώ απο σήμερα. Απο 512/128 σε 1024/256. DSLAM Τούμπας Θεσσαλονίκης, τηλ 231093xxxx. Τα πρώτα test δεν δείχνουν κάποια βελτίωση και για αυτό ευθύνεται μάλλον η FORTHnet που δεν έχει αναβαθμίσει ακόμα τη συνδρομή.

----------


## konsniper

Σημερα αποτι βλεπω ολη Θεσσαλονικη αναβαθμιζεται!Εμεις εδω στη Νεα Σμυρνη τιποτα!!!!Μια ζωη τελευταιοι!!!!Το κρατος της Θεσσαλονικης εμποδιζει την αναβαθμιση μας στην Αττικη!χεχεχεχε :Razz:  :ROFL:

----------


## TEO_Q

> Περιστερι Dslam Siemens2 Over Isdn Τηλ 5726χχχ Τιποτα Ακομα....


Δεν φαινεται τιποτα 573ΧΧΧΧ.

----------


## Doxaios

Μπά εγώ ακόμα τίποτα.

----------


## wintech2003

Και το Αλιβέρι Ευβοιας αναβαθμίστηκε!
(άλλο ενα ζευγάρι 1024αρες γιναν 2048 - φυσικά σε Interleave mode  :Thumb down:  )

----------


## Προφέσσορας_Χάος

> Παιδιά, αν αναβαθμιστεί κανείς από 210613xxxx, 210804xxxx ή 210810xxxx ας το πει, γιατί βαρέθηκα να κοιτάζω κάθε λίγο το status του router μου.  Σε λίγο πρέπει να μαζευτούμε οι της περιοχής και να κανονίσουμε βάρδιες. "Αυτή τη βδομάδα θα φυλάω τσίλιες στον router μου εγώ, την άλλη βδομάδα εσύ κλπ."  
> 
> Σαν τις σκοπιές στο στρατό... (κανονίστε μόνο, μη με ταράξετε στα γερμανικά νούμερα   )


κι εγώ 210613χχχχ ειμαι ...χχεχεχε μην φοβάσαι θα το μάθεις πρώτος πρώτος..χωρίς κανένα delay  :Smile: 
το περίεργο ειναι οτι χθές διακοπήκε σε μένα η σύνδεση για περίπου 4 ώρες οπότε ίσως κάτι να πειράζουν..Ελπίζω απο μέρα σε μέρα να αναβαθμίσουν και την Πεντέλη - Μελισσια..

----------


## ArisV

Βλέπω Χαριλάου και Τούμπα σήμερα διπλασιάστηκαν οι γραμμές, άρα και γω που είμαι Καλαμαριά και σέρνομαι τώρα, δε μπορώ ν'ανοίξω ούτε site λογικά έρχεται η σειρά μου; :Razz:

----------


## Doxaios

Πως μπορώ να δώ αν έγινε αναβάθμιση γραμμής?Όχι της σύνδεσης ,της γραμμής.

----------


## alfa156

> Μπα, δεν νομίζω να γίνει τίποτα. Εφόσον ο ΟΤΕ έχει δώσει περιθώριο 3 μηνών, μάλλον πρέπει να κάνουμε αρκετή υπομονή. Στους 2 μήνες και 29 μέρες (23:59 τη νύχτα) θα έρθει η σειρά μας για την αναβάθμιση.  
> 
> Όπως ήταν εκείνη η διαφήμιση που έλεγε "στο Βιλαμπάχο ακόμα τρίβουν", εμείς θα βγάλουμε δική μας: "στην Πεντέλη ακόμα τρίβουν (τους routers τους). Το Άνω Πέρα Κατσικοχώρι έχει ήδη αναβαθμιστεί".


πήρα σήμερα τηλ και μου είπανε οτι όλεσ οι περιοχές που "ανήκουν" στην κηφησιά θα αναβαθμιστούν όλες μαζί αλλά αργότερα.γργργργργργ

----------


## Minotavrs

Επιτελους αναβαθμιστηκε το dslam μου ..

Ξερουμε ποτε οι Αορίστου της Οτενετ θα αναβαθμιστούν και θα αρχισουν να ισχυουν ?

----------


## Nodens

Αναβαθμίστηκα κι εγώ επιτέλους! Από 1024/256 σε 2048/256. DSLAM Ροστάν Θεσσαλονίκης, τηλ 231084xxxx. Άντε να δούμε τι θα ανακοινώσει η Vivodi για τους ΑΡΥΣ...

Έτρεξα και το Speed Test της Forthnet και να τα αποτελέσματα:

running 10s outbound test (client to server) . . . . . 225.14Kb/s
running 10s inbound test (server to client) . . . . . . 1.02Mb/s

----------


## Viper

> πήρα σήμερα τηλ και μου είπανε οτι όλεσ οι περιοχές που "ανήκουν" στην κηφησιά θα αναβαθμιστούν όλες μαζί αλλά αργότερα.γργργργργργ


Δηλαδη? Βριλησσια, Μελισσια, Πεντελη ολα ανηκουν στην Κηφισια?

----------


## tsaros

χαριλαου θεσσαλονικη σημερα το ρουτερ ειναι στα 2.048
αλλα οι ταχυτητες ειναι ουτε για χιλιαρα

καλα μας δουλευει η οτενετ?
υποτιθεται οτι μας ειχε διπλασιασει ολους ηδη και το μονο που ελειπε ηταν να αναβαθμιστει το dslam μας

θα τους παρω τηλεφωνο για βρισιμο :Twisted Evil:  

κανεις αλλος απο χαριλαου με οτενετ?

----------


## kaligula

> Για τις ταχυτητες προς το παρων η εξηγηση ειναι η παρακατω: Ο ΟΤΕ αλλαξε/αλλαζει σε οσους αλλαζει και κλειδωνει το modem παραπανω. Οι ISP μεχρι τωρα στα μεγαλα bw δεν ειχαν cap, και ετσι σε μερικους φανηκε οτι διπλασιαστηκε και η παροχη απο τον ISP. Απο σημερα αρκετοι ISP βαζουν cap σε ολες τις κλασσεις σιγα σιγα και ετσι επιστροφη στις παλιες ταχυτητες παροχης, μεχρι να γινει διπλασιασμος απο τον καθε ISP...



ελληνικά; :Thinking:  

για πες το πιο απλά και για εμάς τους άσχετους γιατί απ' ότι κατάλαβα αυτό που περιγράφεις προσπαθώ να καταλάβω

πήγα στα 768 και ενώ τις 2 πρώτες μέρες έφτασα να κατεβάζω ακόμα και με 100ΚΒ
από χτές επέστρεψα στα 40 :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:

----------


## informer

Kαι εγω αναβαθμιστηκα σημερις απο 512 σε 1024. 

DSLAM Πλατειας Δημοκρατιας. 

Περιμενω αναβαθμιση και απο Forthnet για να δεσει το γλυκο  :Razz:

----------


## zeibekis

Λοιπόν. Μόλις αναβαθμίστηκα. Δίοδος - HOl 384 --> 768. Τα νούμερα τώρα είναι 80 - 90. Όχι και άσχημα αλλά τα pings έχουν πάρει τον ανήφορο. Πιστέυω όμως οτι όλα θα φτιάξουν

----------


## Προφέσσορας_Χάος

> Δηλαδη? Βριλησσια, Μελισσια, Πεντελη ολα ανηκουν στην Κηφισια?


Τι σχέση εχει η Πεντέλη τα βριλήσσια και τα Μελίσσια με την Κηφησιά;

----------


## dipa57

Το έχω ξαναποστάρει αλλά δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω τι γίνεται:

Περιοχή Νέα Κηφισιά
Στον πρώτο όροφο, στην γραμμή 2108070χχχ PSDN έγινε η αναβάθμιση από 22/8.
Στο ισόγειο, στην γραμμή 2108077χχχ ISDN δεν έχει γίνει ακόμη 28/8.

Πίστευα ότι αναβαθμίζουν ανά περιοχή, αλλά μάλλον αναβαθμίζουν ανά DSLAM.

----------


## al0000

Τι έγινε ρε παιδιά?
Ολοι έχουν αναβαθμιστεί εκτός από εμέ  :Sad:

----------


## Viper

> Τι σχέση εχει η Πεντέλη τα βριλήσσια και τα Μελίσσια με την Κηφησιά;


Καμια σχεση. Δες εδω και θα καταλαβεις γιατι ρωτησα :Wink:

----------


## nickg78

> Τι σχέση εχει η Πεντέλη τα βριλήσσια και τα Μελίσσια με την Κηφησιά;


Αυτή την απορία έχω κι εγώ. Νέα/Παλαιά Πεντέλη, Βριλήσσια, Μελίσσια ανήκουν σε άλλο κέντρο (Πεντέλης) και Κηφισιά σε άλλο.  :Thinking:

----------


## ArisV

> Τι έγινε ρε παιδιά?
> Ολοι έχουν αναβαθμιστεί εκτός από εμέ


Ούτε εγώ  :Sad:  Θεσσαλονίκη, Καλαμαριά  :Twisted Evil:

----------


## jasonpap

Καλαμάτα κανείς μήπως αναβαθμίστηκε;;

----------


## frap

> Και το Αλιβέρι Ευβοιας αναβαθμίστηκε!
> (άλλο ενα ζευγάρι 1024αρες γιναν 2048 - φυσικά σε Interleave mode  )


Η δική μου 384 που αναβαθμίστηκε σήμερα πάντως παρέμεινε σε fast.

----------


## eon.s60@

Καλησπέρα παιδιά! 

Σχετικά με την αναβάθμιση...

Έχω OnDSL Κίι και μπαίνω με το Sagem Modem που δίνει! ’ρα κάθε φορα που ανοίγει το pc κάνω σύνδεση και έχει ένα προγραμματάκι που κανεις reset το modem και λέει τι σύνδεση έχεις!

Αυτά σας πρόλογος...

Το θέμα είναι επειδή περιμένω συνεχεια την αναβάθμιση θα ήθελα να ξέρω πως θα γίνει? 
Δηλαδή ενώ είμαι μέσα θα με πετάξει και όταν ξαναμπώ θα είμαι με την νέο? θα γίνει άμεσος δηλαδή ενώ είμαι μέσα θα γίνει 1024?

θα περιμένω κάποιο τηλ??
Ευχαριστώ πολύ!

----------


## Simon Georgiou

Ανω Τουμπα,2310912ΧΧΧ,conexx 512 αναβαθμιστηκε σε 1024 μονο η γραμμη,περιμενω ακομα τον παροχο...

----------


## Takis_Kal

Καλαματα οχι ακομα .

----------


## siagris

*ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ!!!!*

Οσο αφορα τις αναβαθμισεις πρωτα αλλαζονται οι ταχυτητες στα DSLAM INTERACOM META SIEMENS και τελευταια θα ειναι τα ALCATEL

ΣΗΜ.ΕΙΔΙΚΑ ΓΙΑ ΤΑ ALCATEL ΔΕΝ ΕΧΕΙ ΔΩΘΕΙ ΕΠΙΣΗΜΗ ΑΝΑΚΟΙΝΩΣΗ ΠΟΤΕ ΘΑ ΞΕΚΙΝΗΣΟΥΝ. :Whistle:  
Η ΚΑΘΕ ΕΤΑΙΡΕΙΑ ΑΝΑΒΑΘΜΙΖΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΤΑ ΔΙΚΑ ΤΗΣ DSLAM ΚΑΙ ΟΧΙ Ο ΟΤΕ



Off Topic


		ΕΠΙΣΗΜΗ ΑΝΑΚΟΙΝΩΣΗ ΑΠΟ ΟΤΕ

----------


## dimfarma

Ούτε εγώ αναβαθμίσηκα conn-x 384 από Καλαμαριά να δούμε πότε

----------


## BabisSougias

Εγώ αναβαθμίστηκα προχθες σε 2048 αλλά το download μου είναι ~120. Δηλαδή όσο έπρεπε θεωρητικά να έχω με την 1024, με την οποία είχα γύρω στο 90. 

Ας περιμένουμε να ηρεμήσουν λίγο τα πράγματα και αφού τα φτιάξουν όλα κάνουμε BWTest.

----------


## kadronarxis

Σταυρουπολη θεσσαλονικης, ειχαμε κανενα νεο?
Αυτα τα alcatel μας ριξανε κατηγορια.....

----------


## alpha

Ροστάν / Θεσσαλονίκη (2310 832...), αναβάθμιση γραμμης σε 768/192.

Downloading σχετικά χαμηλό (ίσως μεχρι να "ξεχαρμανιάσουν" οι αναβαθμισθέντες).

Εντύπωση μου προξενησε πάντως η ακαριαία αύξηση του Output Power και του Attenuation (στο 530i) κατά τρεις μονάδες...

----------


## dimfarma

Καλαμαριά πότε ξέρη κανένας

----------


## margiriou

Σήμερα αναβαθμίστηκα
ΑΠΟ *384/256* που είχα το πρωϊ έγινε *768/192* το απόγευμα που γύρισα


Καλή συνέχεια ..

----------


## Whiteyez

> *ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ!!!!*
> 
> Οσο αφορα τις αναβαθμισεις πρωτα αλλαζονται οι ταχυτητες στα DSLAM INTERACOM META SIEMENS και τελευταια θα ειναι τα ALCATEL
> 
> ΣΗΜ.ΕΙΔΙΚΑ ΓΙΑ ΤΑ ALCATEL ΔΕΝ ΕΧΕΙ ΔΩΘΕΙ ΕΠΙΣΗΜΗ ΑΝΑΚΟΙΝΩΣΗ ΠΟΤΕ ΘΑ ΞΕΚΙΝΗΣΟΥΝ. 
> Η ΚΑΘΕ ΕΤΑΙΡΕΙΑ ΑΝΑΒΑΘΜΙΖΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΤΑ ΔΙΚΑ ΤΗΣ DSLAM ΚΑΙ ΟΧΙ Ο ΟΤΕ
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aφου είναι ΕΠΙΣΗΜΗ ΑΝΑΚΟΙΝΩΣΗ ΑΠΟ ΟΤΕ δώσε μας και κανένα link που το γράφει να το δούμε με τα ματάκια μας..  :Wink:

----------


## zafx

> Σταυρουπολη θεσσαλονικης, ειχαμε κανενα νεο?
> Αυτα τα alcatel μας ριξανε κατηγορια.....


Ουδέν νεώτερο, καμία απολύτως κίνηση! Που θα πάει όμως, θα έρθουν και σε εμάς κάποια στιγμή, σύντομα ελπίζω...

Είναι πιστεύω η μοναδική περίπτωση που θα μου φανεί ευχάριστο να πέσει η γραμμή μου...  :Wink:

----------


## hemlock

προσωπικη αποψη (οπως εγινε σε μενα).
1.Στην αρχη γι ακαμια εβδομαδα η γραμμη θα σερνεται,προς το τελος αυτης ελλεεινα.
2.Καποια στιγμη θα κοπει η γραμμη για κανενα ~10-30mins
3.Εγενετο φως.....

----------


## STARJOHN

Παιδια τιποτα ωια Αρτεμιδα ξερει κανεις 2294085χχχ
Πολυ θεσσαλονικη βλεπω λογω ΔΕΘ μαλλον.

----------


## dimfarma

Μας καίει αν θα κάνουν αναβάθμιση σύντομα στην Θεσσαλονίκη (αλλά σε μερικές περιοχές κάνανε) για να ίδομεν

----------


## eon.s60@

Tnks φιλε μου! Αν απαντούσε και κανεις άλλος αν δούμε τι παίζει καλά θα ήταν!

----------


## cynic

Οσο παει και χειροτερα η 2μβιτ στη Φιλαδελφεια.Σημερα ειναι ολη μερα στα 70-80.Σε newsgroups.Καλυτερα θα ταν να γυρναγαμε στις παλιες ταχυτητες μαλλον.Τουλαχιστον η 1024 εβγαζε 115κ σταθερα...

----------


## sxbcl

> Καλαμαριά πότε ξέρη κανένας


Εμένα αναβαθμίστηκε σήμερα στην Καλαμαριά από 512/128 σε 1024/256.Το ίδιο και στη δουλεία στην περιοχή Πλ. Δημοκρατίας...

----------


## nnn

Η αναβάθμιση γίνεται αυτόματα.
Δεν θα σε πάρει κάποιος τηλέφωνο,απλά το modem θα συγχρονίσει στην νέα ταχύτητα.

----------


## dimfarma

Εμένα ακόμα μάλλον αύριο η μέχρι τέλους τις εβδομάδος

----------


## odys2008

Σήμερα αναβαθμήστηκα :One thumb up:  

- Θεσσαλονίκη, Περιοχή: Λητή
- Αναβάθμιση από 512--> 1024
- Πότε έγινε: 28/8/06
- Προβλήματα - σχόλια - εντυπώσεις: Δεν ξέρω ακόμα

Μπράβο στον οτέ που μας αναβάθμησε από τους πρώτους εδώ στο χωριό.

----------


## jasonpap

Δηλαδή όσοι είμαστε σε alcatel από μέσα Σεπτέμβρη και μετά; :Thumb down:

----------


## Lazy Dog

> Οσο παει και χειροτερα η 2μβιτ στη Φιλαδελφεια.Σημερα ειναι ολη μερα στα 70-80.Σε newsgroups.Καλυτερα θα ταν να γυρναγαμε στις παλιες ταχυτητες μαλλον.Τουλαχιστον η 1024 εβγαζε 115κ σταθερα...


Πέστα....και γω τα ίδια λεω. Εδώ στο Γαλάτσι πάει απο το κακό στο χειρότερο. :Mad:

----------


## ProFioN

> 24kbps είναι (192/8 περίπου) άρα σου έχει κάνει αναβάθμιση και η forthnet, είσαι οκ (εκτός και αν δεν έχεις 192 upload...)


Φιλε μ πηρα κ τηλ την forthnet κ μου ειπαν πως ακομα ειμαι με την 512...δηλ μονο απο οτε εχει γινει η αναβαθμιση  μονο....οχι απο τον παροχεα μ...

----------


## eon.s60@

Ναι! 

Θα το καταλάβω κάπως η θα γίνει αυτόματα? Aρα να κοιτάω το modem την ταχύτητα που είναι συνδεμένο που και που?

----------


## hemlock

Oui... :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## nmavro73

Ψυλιάζομαι ότι το κόψιμο της γραμμής μου εδώ και 5 μέρες ειναι για την αναβάθμιση.Σήμερα συγχρόνισε στα 768 αλλα το upload έχει errors και είναι στα 96. Εχω βαρεθέί να τους παίρνω τήλ στον ΟΤΕ για να μου πουν απλα που οφείλεται το πρόβλημα...ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΔΕΝ ΓΝΩΡΙΖΕΙ...Τελικά μάλλον απο αύριο η μεθαύριο θα στρώσει η γραμμή στη νεα ταχύτητα

----------


## giannis22b

Μου αρεσει που καμαρωνα για τη αναβαθμιση της γραμμης μου!!!
otenet 512 σε 1024!!! σε οτι τεστ εχω κανει δεν κατεβαζει πανω απο 12k!!!!! τι φταιει συμφωνα με τα αστερια της οτενετ! α) το avast; β) το μοντεμ; γ) τα καλωδια δ) ο υπολογιστης μου ισως; ε) ο θορυβος της γραμμης μου; ερωτηση παντα ευγενικα απο μερος μου μηπως εχει γινει κατι αλλο και θα πρεπει να το κοιταξουμε με προσοχη;  η απαντηση εμεις στον οτε δεν κανουμε λαθη!!!!!!! ε δεν αντεξα και του εριξα τα σχετικα μπινελικια και συνεχισε *οτι δεν υπαρχουν αλλα παραπονα και οτι ολες οι αναβαθμισεις προχωρανε χωρις προβληματα!!!* τελικα εχει δικαιο ο Μηλιωκας λεγοντας " να δεις που καποτε θα μας πουνε και Μ....ΚΕΣ!!!" 

ονειρο ηταν και παει!!!!!

----------


## ghostnik

Φίλε giannis22b και εγώ τα ίδια με otenet ... 512 => 1024 (ουσιαστικά 256 στην καλύτερη)

Ο μόνος τρόπος είναι ομαδική κατακραυγή και παράπονα μέσω email και τηλέφωνα.
Δυστυχώς σήμερα δεν πρόλαβα αλλά απο αύριο και εγώ μαζί σου ... 
 :Rant:   :Ork:   :Dwarf:

----------


## lewton

> Μου αρεσει που καμαρωνα για τη αναβαθμιση της γραμμης μου!!!
> otenet 512 σε 1024!!! σε οτι τεστ εχω κανει δεν κατεβαζει πανω απο 12k!!!!! τι φταιει συμφωνα με τα αστερια της οτενετ! α) το avast; β) το μοντεμ; γ) τα καλωδια δ) ο υπολογιστης μου ισως; ε) ο θορυβος της γραμμης μου; ερωτηση παντα ευγενικα απο μερος μου μηπως εχει γινει κατι αλλο και θα πρεπει να το κοιταξουμε με προσοχη;  η απαντηση εμεις στον οτε δεν κανουμε λαθη!!!!!!! ε δεν αντεξα και του εριξα τα σχετικα μπινελικια και συνεχισε *οτι δεν υπαρχουν αλλα παραπονα και οτι ολες οι αναβαθμισεις προχωρανε χωρις προβληματα!!!* τελικα εχει δικαιο ο Μηλιωκας λεγοντας " να δεις που καποτε θα μας πουνε και Μ....ΚΕΣ!!!" 
> 
> ονειρο ηταν και παει!!!!!


Άντε καλέ που κάνουν λάθη στον ΟΤΕ.
Κοίτα πιο καλά τις ρυθμίσεις...

----------


## Amphipolis

Αναβαθμίστηκα και γω!!! Από 384 σε 768!!!

----------


## silver

νομιζω ηρθε η ωρα να ξεσπασω...

ξερετε ποσοι καλλιτεχνες,πολιτικοι και επιχειρηματιες κατοικουν στην Πεντελη?
Πως λοιπον κύριε ΟΤΕ κρεμας ολους αυτους τους ανθρωπους?

Που πηγε η Ελλαδα των διακρισεων?
Που πηγε το ΚΡΑΤΟΣ της Αθηνας?
Που πηγε το δικαιο των ισχυρων?

Δεν μας εχεις μαθει ετσι κυριε ΟΤΕ.
ΑΙΣΧΟΣ.

----------


## sdikr

> νομιζω ηρθε η ωρα να ξεσπασω...
> 
> ξερετε ποσοι καλλιτεχνες,πολιτικοι και επιχειρηματιες κατοικουν στην Πεντελη?
> Πως λοιπον κύριε ΟΤΕ κρεμας ολους αυτους τους ανθρωπους?
> 
> Που πηγε η Ελλαδα των διακρισεων?
> Που πηγε το ΚΡΑΤΟΣ της Αθηνας?
> Που πηγε το δικαιο των ισχυρων?
> 
> ...



 :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :Worthy:

----------


## giannis22b

ρε παιδια ειχα την λυση μεσα στα ματια και δεν την εβλεπα!!!! δεν εβλεπα την προβοκατσια της  Γαλλικης Thomson (speedtouch 536 made in china) απεναντι σε ολους εμας του απολιτιστους ελληνες!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!( το πιασατε το υπονοουμενο; -τεταρτη 30/8-
Ο ΚΥΡΙΟΣ ΤΗΣ ΟΤΕΝΕΤ ΕΙΧΕ ΔΙΚΑΙΟ! ΤΟ ΜΟΝΤΕΜ ΦΤΑΙΕΙ!!!!

και επειδη εχω αρχισει να αμφιβαλω ακομα και με εμενα μηπως θα πρεπει να κανω εγω κατι με το μοντεμ, η με το υπολογιστη;

----------


## lewton

> ρε παιδια ειχα την λυση μεσα στα ματια και δεν την εβλεπα!!!! δεν εβλεπα την προβοκατσια της  Γαλλικης Thomson (speedtouch 536 made in china) απεναντι σε ολους εμας του απολιτιστους ελληνες!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!( το πιασατε το υπονοουμενο; -τεταρτη 30/8-
> Ο ΚΥΡΙΟΣ ΤΗΣ ΟΤΕΝΕΤ ΕΙΧΕ ΔΙΚΑΙΟ! ΤΟ ΜΟΝΤΕΜ ΦΤΑΙΕΙ!!!!
> 
> και επειδη εχω αρχισει να αμφιβαλω ακομα και με εμενα μηπως θα πρεπει να κανω εγω κατι με το μοντεμ, η με το υπολογιστη;


Nαι, να ανάψεις λαμπάδα.

----------


## StavrosD

Έχει κανείς το Sagem F@st;
Πως πάει στις μεγάλες ταχύτητες.

Είμαι στην Πάτρα, τηλ 338xxx, έχει γίνει σε κανέναν με 33χχχχχχ αναβάθμιση; Το DSLAM είναι Intracom.

----------


## giannis42

Ασβεστοχωρι, Θεσσαλονικης

Απο 1024===> 2048(28-08-06) :ROFL: 

Οtenet παραμενει στο 1024 :Thinking:

----------


## gaff

> νομιζω ηρθε η ωρα να ξεσπασω...
> 
> ξερετε ποσοι καλλιτεχνες,πολιτικοι και επιχειρηματιες κατοικουν στην Πεντελη?
> Πως λοιπον κύριε ΟΤΕ κρεμας ολους αυτους τους ανθρωπους?
> 
> Που πηγε η Ελλαδα των διακρισεων?
> Που πηγε το ΚΡΑΤΟΣ της Αθηνας?
> Που πηγε το δικαιο των ισχυρων?
> 
> ...


Έρχομαι και εγώ να συμφώνησω!

----------


## vagsk

Σήμερα αναβαθμίστηκα και εγώ απο ΟΤΕ. 
384/128 ---> 784/192 
Θεσσαλονίκη 
Περιοχή Φάληρο

----------


## gus8511q

παιδια, εγω ειμαι απολυτα ικανοποιημενος

Σημερα κιολας ηρθε η αναβαθμιση γραμμης στην Καλαμπακα Τρικαλων παρακαλω!!!!!!!!!

Και εχω ταχυτητεσ 721 download and 146 upload (με προγραμμα μετρησης)

ενα μεγαλο ευγε στον Οτε και Κοσμοτε

----------


## arisvre

> ενα μεγαλο ευγε στον Οτε και Κοσμοτε


Εγώ που έχω Vodafone δε θα αναβαθμιστώ;

----------


## odys2008

> Εγώ που έχω Vodafone δε θα αναβαθμιστώ;


ΤΙΜ
Μπορώ να έχω 2 mbit στην τιμή του 384??? ΟΧΙ  :ROFL:   :ROFL:   :ROFL:

----------


## nikgr

ρε το έχετε ξεσκίσει το speedtest της forthnet εσεις οι αναβαθμισμένοι!  :Laughing:  
Αφήστε και κανέναν που έχει προβλημα με τη γραμμή του να κάνει test!

----------


## toRus

> Δηλαδή όσοι είμαστε σε alcatel από μέσα Σεπτέμβρη και μετά;


Μάλλον. Να μάθεις άλλη φορά να κατουράς σε πηγάδια ...  :Whip:

----------


## RyDeR

Τι ζόρι τραβάν τα Alcatel και δεν αναβαθμίζονται; Δεν γουστάρουν; Ξέρει κανείς;

----------


## ArisV

> Σήμερα αναβαθμίστηκα και εγώ απο ΟΤΕ. 
> 384/128 ---> 784/192 
> Θεσσαλονίκη 
> Περιοχή Φάληρο


Α, ΚΑΙ το Φάληρο αναβαθμίστηκε και μείς στη Καλαμαριά ακόμη περιμένουμε, ήμαρτον!  :Evil:

----------


## lewton

> παιδια, εγω ειμαι απολυτα ικανοποιημενος
> 
> Σημερα κιολας ηρθε η αναβαθμιση γραμμης στην Καλαμπακα Τρικαλων παρακαλω!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Και εχω ταχυτητεσ 721 download and 146 upload (με προγραμμα μετρησης)
> 
> ενα μεγαλο ευγε στον Οτε και Κοσμοτε


Σιγά τα σάλια.

----------


## Drillgr

> Ασβεστοχωρι, Θεσσαλονικης
> 
> Απο 1024===> 2048(28-08-06)
> 
> Οtenet παραμενει στο 1024


Αντε να δουμε και μεις στο Πανοραμα τι θα κανουμε...
Ρε παιδια να ρωτησω, βλεπω στην Θεσσαλονικη αναβαθμιζονται διαφορες περιοχες,οκ. Με πια λογικη επιλεγουν πια περιοχη θα αναβαθμισουν καθε φορα?Τους ερχεται η φωτιση στον υπνο? Με κληρωση ? Το παιζουν στα χαρτια? Απο το 090..?

----------


## odys2008

> Α, ΚΑΙ το Φάληρο αναβαθμίστηκε και μείς στη Καλαμαριά ακόμη περιμένουμε, ήμαρτον!


Μέχρι και η λητή αναβαθμήστηκε και εσύ ακόμα περιμένεις  :Respekt:  :Worthy:  :Respekt: .
Πέραν της πλάκας στην καλαμαριά αναβαθμήστηκαν αρκετοί, μάλλον είσαι σε alcatel.

----------


## RyDeR

Τι γίνεται με τα Alcatel; Πέιτε.....

----------


## odys2008

Τα alcatel dslam από ότι φαίνεται θα αναβαθμηστούν τελευταία. Ως τώρα δεν πρέπει πουθενά να έχει αναβαθμηστεί κανένα. Αν κανω λάθος διορθώστε με

----------


## ArisV

> Μέχρι και η λητή αναβαθμήστηκε και εσύ ακόμα περιμένεις .
> Πέραν της πλάκας στην καλαμαριά αναβαθμήστηκαν αρκετοί, μάλλον είσαι σε alcatel.


Μπά ρε φίλε, το'χω τσεκάρει δυστυχώς, INTRACOM είμαι.

----------


## odys2008

Πέρνεις στο 1242 ή στο 134 και ρωτάς.

ΕDIT:  Χμμ ε τότε λογικά δεν θα αργήσεις. Πάντως μην τρελένεσαι με τις αναβαθμησεις. Αυτή τη στιγμή με 1024 γραμμή πιάνω την θεαματική τιμή των 380kbit :Thumb down: . Άσε τα ping. 60ms με forthnet. Πριν τιν αναβάθμηση ήμουν σταθερά 55 kb/sec και γύρω στα 40ms με forth.

----------


## homer_k

στο 134 που πήρα δεν ήξεραν τίποτα. μόνο στο 1242 μπόρεσα να μάθω σε ποιό Dslam είμαι. θα μου πεις μπορεί να έπεσα σε περίπτωση!

----------


## ogenikos

> *ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ!!!!*
> 
> Οσο αφορα τις αναβαθμισεις πρωτα αλλαζονται οι ταχυτητες στα DSLAM INTERACOM META SIEMENS και τελευταια θα ειναι τα ALCATEL
> 
> ΣΗΜ.ΕΙΔΙΚΑ ΓΙΑ ΤΑ ALCATEL ΔΕΝ ΕΧΕΙ ΔΩΘΕΙ ΕΠΙΣΗΜΗ ΑΝΑΚΟΙΝΩΣΗ ΠΟΤΕ ΘΑ ΞΕΚΙΝΗΣΟΥΝ. 
> Η ΚΑΘΕ ΕΤΑΙΡΕΙΑ ΑΝΑΒΑΘΜΙΖΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΤΑ ΔΙΚΑ ΤΗΣ DSLAM ΚΑΙ ΟΧΙ Ο ΟΤΕ
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Eχουν αναβαθμιστεί μερικές γραμμές σε ALCATEL DSLAM, απ'όσο έχω δεί στο forum...

----------


## nikgr

ένας είχε στην υπογραφή του το alcatel που αναβαθμίστηκε (o polini) αλλα είναι σε intrakom κι αυτός τελικά μάλλον...
Μην το ψάχνετε. Μπαλκατελ ζερό ακόμα...  :Thumb down:

----------


## nickg78

> παιδια, εγω ειμαι απολυτα ικανοποιημενος
> 
> Σημερα κιολας ηρθε η αναβαθμιση γραμμης στην Καλαμπακα Τρικαλων παρακαλω!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Και εχω ταχυτητεσ 721 download and 146 upload (με προγραμμα μετρησης)
> 
> ενα μεγαλο ευγε στον Οτε και Κοσμοτε


Η Cosmote τι σχέση έχει;  :Thinking:

----------


## gallahant

intracom εδω, αναβαθμιση τζιφος :Razz:

----------


## golity

> Η Cosmote τι σχέση έχει;


Η otenet γιατί λείπει;  :Razz:

----------


## lewton

Tην ΟΤΕGlobe μη ξεχάσετε και την Infote.

----------


## ArisV

Η αναβάθμιση των γραμμών, γίνετε 24/7 ή μόνο κατά τις πρωινές ώρες;  :Thinking:

----------


## wintech2003

Αναβαθμίστηκαν και οι γραμμές στο κέντρο Κανηθου Ευβοιας

----------


## _FLIP_

Άντε να δούμε, μέχρι Νοέμβριο άκουσα θα είνα έτοιμα.

----------


## mogsub

εχθες διπλασιασαν και την δικια μου γραμμη σε 1mbit! στην περιοχη ιπποδρόμου στην Καλλιθέα

----------


## Viper

Φιλος που μενει Μαρουσι με τηλ. 210-681, αναβαθμιστηκε χθες. 

Το ξερω οτι ηταν στο πιλοτικο το Μαρουσι αλλα τον αναβαθμισαν μολις χθες.

----------


## ogenikos

> ένας είχε στην υπογραφή του το alcatel που αναβαθμίστηκε (o polini) αλλα είναι σε intrakom κι αυτός τελικά μάλλον...
> Μην το ψάχνετε. Μπαλκατελ ζερό ακόμα...


Ναι και εγώ τον nrg_polini είχα δεί που μέχρι χθές έγραφε ότι είναι σε ALCATEL, αλλά σήμερα άλαξε την υπογραφή του και γράφει ότι είναι σε INTRACOM.
Κάπου μου φαίνεται ότι είδα και έναν άλλο αλλά δεν θυμάμαι πού.
Μήπως επειδή την Alcatel την αγόρασε η Thomson και έχουν μπερδέψει τα μπούτια τους γι'αυτό καθυστερούν τα Alcatel dslams ?
Αν ρε γμτ είναι τόσο πρόβληματικά τα ALCATEL ας με ρίξουν στα κινέζικα τα ΖΤΕ ...γουστάρω Κίνα ρε παιδάκι μου, γουστάρω σφυροδρέπανο...
*teh ALCATEL major sux0rs...*

----------


## Jackal

Παιδια πηρα τηλ. τον Οτε και με ειπε οτι μεχρι 20 Νοεμβρη θα εχουν τελειωσει ολες οι αναβαθμησεις σε ολουσ τους πελατες του οτε  :Cool:

----------


## Προφέσσορας_Χάος

> Παιδια πηρα τηλ. τον Οτε και με ειπε οτι μεχρι 20 Νοεμβρη θα εχουν τελειωσει ολες οι αναβαθμησεις σε ολουσ τους πελατες του οτε


20 Νεοέμβρη πέφτει πολύ μακριά...... :Thumb down:

----------


## Viper

> Παιδια πηρα τηλ. τον Οτε και με ειπε οτι μεχρι 20 Νοεμβρη θα εχουν τελειωσει ολες οι αναβαθμησεις σε ολουσ τους πελατες του οτε


Το ξερουμε. Στη ανακοινωση του ο ΟΤΕ λεει καθαρα. 3 μηνες θα διαρκεσει η αναβαθμιση.

----------


## chatasos

> 20 Νεοέμβρη πέφτει πολύ μακριά......


"Σα βγεις στον πηγαιμό για          την Ιθάκη,
        να εύχεσαι νάναι μακρύς ο δρόμος,
        γεμάτος περιπέτειες, γεμάτος γνώσεις."

----------


## roiy1

...και κανένα kbps παραπάνω...

----------


## Takis_Kal

Τι αναβαθμιση σημερα και το σερφαρισμα εχει γινει μαρτυριο με 1024 που θα γινει 2048 !!!

----------


## dimna

Αναβαθμίστηκε η γραμμή σήμερα, από 512/128 σε 1024/256, σύνδεση Otenet

Λάρισα, κέντρο Μεταμόρφωσης.

Από το speed test της 4thNet
running 10s outbound test (client to server) . . . . . 225.14Kb/s
running 10s inbound test (server to client) . . . . . . 702.89kb/s

----------


## JaMaiCaN

Κι εγώ αναβαθμίστηκα σήμερα. Από 512/128 σε 1024/256. Αλλά δεν ξέρω αν αναβαθμίστηκα κι από τον πάροχο. 

   Λάρισα - Κέντρο Ακαδημίας.

Υ.Γ.: Μόλις έχω ξυπνήσει. Είχα ήδη ανοιχτό τον υπολογιστή να παίζει μουσική. Κοιτάω με το που σηκώνομαι το προγραμματάκι που δείχνει την ταχύτητα σύνδεσης και βλέπω κάτι σαν 1024. Ανοιγόκλεινα τα μάτια για κάποια δευτερόλεπτα μήπως δεν έβλεπα καλά.  :Whistle:   :One thumb up:   :Clap:

----------


## Jikail

Χαρούμενος συνδρομητής της Forthnet αναφέρει ότι ύστερα από ένα disconnect πλέον κινούμαι με πραγματικά 768/192 (Για τα δεδομένα του ΟΤΕ είναι "πραγματικά").. Έχω γραμμή ΟΤΕ που έγινε αναβάθμιση πριν 4 μέρες και σύνδεση από Forthnet για 16μήνες.. Περιοχή Φάληρο (Πειραιάς)..

----------


## nickg78

> Κι εγώ αναβαθμίστηκα σήμερα. Από 512/128 σε 1024/256. Αλλά δεν ξέρω αν αναβαθμίστηκα κι από τον πάροχο. 
> 
>    Λάρισα - Κέντρο Ακαδημίας.
> 
> Υ.Γ.: Μόλις έχω ξυπνήσει. Είχα ήδη ανοιχτό τον υπολογιστή να παίζει μουσική. Κοιτάω με το που σηκώνομαι το προγραμματάκι που δείχνει την ταχύτητα σύνδεσης και βλέπω κάτι σαν 1024. Ανοιγόκλεινα τα μάτια για κάποια δευτερόλεπτα μήπως δεν έβλεπα καλά.


Χτες ήταν η μέρα της Θεσσαλονίκης. Σήμερα είναι η σειρά της Λάρισας. Από Βορρά προς Νότο γίνονται οι αναβαθμίσεις φαίνεται. Όταν δείτε την αναβάθμιση να περνάει τα διόδια του Σχηματαρίου (ελπίζω μόνο να μην τρέχει με υπερβολικές ταχύτητες και τη σταματήσει η τροχαία  :ROFL:  ) βγάλτε μια φωνή να είμαστε έτοιμοι.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## gegeor

> Δεν φαινεται τιποτα 573ΧΧΧΧ.


Καλημέρα

Ουτε  εδω  φαινεται τιποτα...5775ΧΧΧ  
Προφανως ο μεγαλυτερος δημος  της  χωρας θα  γινει προ το  τελος..? 

Γ.

----------


## geitonas

Γεια σας παιδια!
Εγω στη Καλαμαρια τηλ. 802ΧΧΧ αναβαθμιστηκα απο χθες το πρωι. Ομως Η ΟΤΕΝΕΤ δεν εκανε αναβαθμιση ακομα. Tο περιεργο ειναι αυτο που κατεβασα με 90 - 100 ΚΒ/s σημερα στις 3 το πρωι αλλα τωρα παλι στα ιδια και δεν πιανω πανω απο 52. Λιγο με μπερδεθει πως εγινε το πρωι να εχω 100 και τωρα παλι 52. Ελπιζω οτι θα μας κανει συντομα τη αναβαθμιση Η ΟΤΕΝΕΤ.

Φιλικα Γειτονας

----------


## johnnybegood

> Καλημέρα
> 
> Ουτε  εδω  φαινεται τιποτα...5775ΧΧΧ  
> Προφανως ο μεγαλυτερος δημος  της  χωρας θα  γινει προ το  τελος..? 
> 
> Γ.


ΤΑ ΙΔΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΣΤΟ 5726ΧΧΧ....

----------


## Stinger

Ολες οι αναβαθμισεις επρεπε να ειχαν γινει καιρο τωρα. Κοιτανε πως θα φανε λεφτα απο τον κοσμακη τα λαμογια (Ασε που εχουν φαει ηδη τον ΑΓΛΕΩΡΑ τα "αφεντικα" και οι "υπουργοι") για κατι που δικαιούμασταν χρόνια τωρα. Και τωρα μας το παιζουν δυσκολοι στις αναβαθμισεις και καλα. Ακου λεει 20 Νοεμβριου .... Δεν μας αλλαζουν ηπειρο καλυτερα να παμε στην Αφρικη να ξερουμε τι μας γινεται

----------


## alexnts

Τα ΑΝΚΟ DSLAM'S καπου διαβασα πως ειναι Alcatel. Ισχυει;

----------


## golity

> 20 Νεοέμβρη πέφτει πολύ μακριά......


Μα αφού ο ΟΤΕ είπε ότι η διαδικασία θα πάρει 3 μήνες, γιατί κλαίγεστε τώρα;;;




> "Σα βγεις στον πηγαιμό για          την Ιθάκη,
>         να εύχεσαι νάναι μακρύς ο δρόμος,
>         γεμάτος περιπέτειες, γεμάτος γνώσεις."


 :ROFL:  


Α και κάτι άλλο, βλέποντας το πινακάκι με τα dslam, βλέπω ότι η βόρεια Ελλάδα τον ήπιε (και εγώ μαζί  :Razz:  ) μιας και οι περισσότερες περιοχές έχουν Alcatel

----------


## lewton

> Τα ΑΝΚΟ DSLAM'S καπου διαβασα πως ειναι Alcatel. Ισχυει;


Δυστυχώς!  :Razz:

----------


## Stinger

και τι προβλημα εχουν τα Alcatel δηλαδη... θελουν προδερμ?

----------


## lewton

> και τι προβλημα εχουν τα Alcatel δηλαδη... θελουν προδερμ?


Όχι, αλλά από κάπου έπρεπε να αρχίσει και αυτή η έρμη η αναβάθμιση.

----------


## geitonas

Παιδια μολις εκανα ενα τεστ στη σελιδα της FORTH NET και κοιταξτε τα αποτελεσματα!!! :Mad:   :Mad:   :Mad: . Η γραμμη πρεπει να ειναι 1024/256, αλλα οπως φαινεται ειναι 384/256 γρρρρ  :Gun:   :ROFL:  



```
TCP/Web100 Network Diagnostic Tool v5.2.1e
click START to begin
Server Busy: Please wait 60 seconds for previous test to finish

click START to re-test
Checking for Middleboxes . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .  Done
running 10s outbound test (client to server) . . . . . 223.43Kb/s
running 10s inbound test (server to client) . . . . . . 349.04kb/s
Your PC is connected to a Cable/DSL modem
```

Αν αυτο ειναι  *Η ΑΝΑΒΑΘΜΙΣΗ*  :Wall:  θα ηταν καλυτερα να μη κανουν τιποτα  :Shoot:  

Φιλικα, Γειτονας  :Very angry:

----------


## eteokles

Σήμερα το πρωί αναβαθμίστηκα και εγω.
Απο 560/176 σε 1088/288.
Περιοχή Νέο Ηράκλειο/Μεταμορφωση, αριθμός τηλεφώνου 210282χχχχ

----------


## kortha

απο περιοχη πετρουπολης 210-5022ΧΧΧ εχουμε τιποτα νεοτερο?

----------


## mouris

Σημερα αναβαθμιστηκαν οι γραμμες και στη Ροδο.

----------


## maxorfo

Διαβάζω για dslam Alcatel, Intracom, Siemens....

Εμένα το Fritz!Box Fon WLAN αναφέρει κάτι γιά Infineon, DSL version 49.138 - H1.

Γνωρίζει κανείς τίποτε σχετικά:

----------


## nithriel

απο ηρακλειο κρητης αναβαθμιστηκε κανεις? μας ξεχασανε εδω κατο μου φενεται :Sad:

----------


## melkon

ρε παδια εγω εχω vivodi 1024 θα εχω καμια αναβαθμιση??

----------


## skiabox

Λαρισα και εγω ειμαι στο κεντρο Μεταμορφωση αλλα δε βλεπω καμια αλλαγη!

----------


## johnnybegood

Καλα Ρε Παιδια Αργια Εχει Ο Οτε Σημερα Γιατι Βλεπω Οτι Δεν Υπαρχουν Καινουριες Αναβαθμισεις....?!

----------


## Viper

> Καλα Ρε Παιδια Αργια Εχει Ο Οτε Σημερα Γιατι Βλεπω Οτι Δεν Υπαρχουν Καινουριες Αναβαθμισεις....?!


Κουραστικαν τα παιδια (ΟΤΕ) και αραζουν σημερα :ROFL:

----------


## johnvam

> Σήμερα το πρωί αναβαθμίστηκα και εγω.
> Απο 560/176 σε 1088/288.
> Περιοχή Νέο Ηράκλειο/Μεταμορφωση, αριθμός τηλεφώνου 210282χχχχ



Παιδιά μακάρι να μην είχαν κάνει τίποτα.....

Μας διέλυσαν τελείως..... Το πρωί και πριν την αναβάθμιση ο BBRAS ήταν στα 12-15ms!!!

Δείτε τώρα πού έχει φτάσει....

Tracing route to www.l.google.com [66.249.85.99]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  192.168.1.1
*2    79 ms    85 ms    80 ms  bbras-ath-02L0.forthnet.gr [194.219.252.144]*
  3    86 ms    85 ms    81 ms  core-ath-03-Po1.forthnet.gr [212.251.60.62]

----------


## zardoz

H τρέλλα των ... αναβαθμίσεων 

Λοιπόν, εγώ που έχω 

 - γραμμή αορίστου 384 (ΟΤΕ)
 - σύνδεση 256 10μηνη (FORTHNET)

*δεν αναβαθμίστηκα από τον ΟΤΕ (στη γραμμή), αλλά απ' ότι φαίνεται 
η Forthnet  μου έβγαλε το limiter των 256, και τώρα έπιασα τα καθαρά 384.*

Συγκεκριμένα βλέπω ταχύτητες 46-48 που ποτέ φυσικά δεν έπιανα με 256, 
αλλά η γραμμή (@@@OTE) παραμένει 384 
Θεωρητικά θα πήγαινα στα 512 (2Χ256) αλλά βλέπετε ο ΟΤΕ με ξέχασε.

----------


## ownagE_

johnvam καλωσηρθες στο Interleaved mode  :Thumb down:  

Δες εδω http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=45378 ή http://new.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=45378

----------


## salonikiosbo

Σημερα   έμαθα ότι τα  alcatel dslam θα ειναι τα τελευταια που θα αναβαθμιστούν(καλό χειμώνα). Δεν γνωρίζω γιατί πάντως έχει να κάνει  με μη συμβατότητα..Από τις πρώτες μέρες που άρχισε η αναβάθμιση  μου επαναλαμβάνουν  συνεχώς τα ιδια...σε 'οποιον και να πηρα τηλέφωνο...και στο 1242  αλλά και στα κεντικά της Ερμού στην θεσσαλονικη(εκεί βρίσκονται τα κεντρικά  για όλη την θεσσαλονικη για  DSL ).Για την περιοχή της .ΑΗλιούπολης(ΘΕΣΣΑΛΟΝΊΚΗ)   έχουμε   ως   κέντρο του ΠΑΥΛΟΥ ΜΕΛΑ.Αν έχει κανεις κάποιο νεο ...ή εχει μάθει κατι διαφορετικό ας το αναφέρει.Πάντως για χιλάρα που έχω περιμενω...να δούμε πότε θα γινει 2 mbit

----------


## kadronarxis

όπως τα λες γείτονα salonkiosbo.
Συγκεκριμένα μου είπαν ότι μέχρι 29 Νοεμβρίου θα έχουν αναβαθμιστεί οι πάντες.
Μάλλον περιμένουν κάποια αναβάθμιση από alcatel,σε firmware ή σε αρχείο που θα το φορτώσουν σε κάθε dslam.

----------


## johnnybegood

> johnvam καλωσηρθες στο Interleaved mode  
> 
> Δες εδω http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=45378 ή http://new.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=45378


ΕΧΩ SPEEDTOUCH 530i.ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΠΕΡΙΠΤΩΣΗ ΝΑ ΔΩ ΣΕ ΤΙ MODE ΕΙΜΑΙ(ΤΩΡΑ ΓΡΑΦΕΙ-ΔΕ ΞΕΡΩ ΑΝ ΕΧΕΙ ΣΧΕΣΗ-ISDN OVERLAY MODE)

----------


## ownagE_

Οχι δεν εχει σχεση και δεν γνωριζω και το συγκεκριμενο modem-router.
Ολο και καποιος θα βρεθει να ξερει που το γραφει  :Razz:

----------


## kadronarxis

κάνε telnet στον ρούτερ, μάλλον telnet 10.0.0.138 ή 192.168.1.254
και αφού δώσεις κωδικούς, γράψε adsl, πάντα enter και μετά info.
το γράφει πάνω πάνω.

----------


## pnma

ΚΑΛΗΣΠΕΡΑ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ!

ΜΕΝΩ ΣΤΗΝ ΗΛΙΟΥΠΟΛΗ ΚΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΣΑΒΒΑΤΟ ΕΧΩ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ ΜΕ ΤΗ ΓΡΑΜΜΗ ΜΟΥ ΕΝΩ ΕΧΩ 1 ΜΒΙΤ ΣΕ ΔΙΑΦΟΡΑ ΤΕΣΤ ΒΛΕΠΩ 380 ΚΒΡs Download. EΔΩ ΚΑΙ ΔΥΟ ΜΕΡΕΣ ΜΙΛΑΩ ΜΕ ΤΕΧΝΙΚΟΥΣ ΤΟΥ ΟΤΕ ΚΑΙ ΕΜΑΘΑ ΟΤΙ ΤΑ ΑΝΚΟ Dslam's ΜΠΟΥΚΩΝΟΥΝ ΠΟΛΥ ΠΙΟ ΕΥΚΟΛΑ ΑΠΟ Intracom Kai Siemens. ΣΥΜΦΩΝΑ ΠΑΝΤΑ ΜΕ ΤΑ ΛΕΓΟΜΕΝΑ ΤΟΥ ΤΕΧΝΙΚΟΥ ΠΕΡΙΜΕΝΟΥΝ Hardware ΑΝΑΒΑΘΜΙΣΕΙΣ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ Alcatel. ΠΑΝΤΩΣ ΤΟ ΔΙΚΟ ΜΟΥ ΤΟ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ ΣΥΝΕΧΙΖΕΙ ΝΑ ΔΙΟΝΙΖΕΤΑΙ ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΑΙΤΙΟΛΟΓΙΑ
"ΜΠΟΥΚΩΜΕΝΗ ΓΡΑΜΜΗ". ΚΑΤΑ ΠΟΣΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΛΗΘΕΙΑ ΑΥΤΑ ΠΟΥ ΜΟΥ ΕΙΠΕ Ο ΤΕΧΝΙΚΟΣ ΔΕΝ ΤΟ ΓΝΩΡΙΖΩ ΑΛΛΑ ΣΤΟ Dslam ΠΟΥ ΑΝΗΚΩ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΓΙΝΕΤΑΙ ΚΟΛΑΣΗ

----------


## kadronarxis

Καλησπέρα pnma.
Ναι πράγματι οι ταχύτητες σε όσους ανήκουν στο Παύλου Μελά είναι δραματικές.
Λογικά θα φτιάξει κάποια στιγμή.Το πότε άγνωστο.... 384 εδώ και max 20KBytes/sec.

----------


## wintech2003

pnma επεξεργάσου το μηνυμα σου σε παρακαλώ και γράψτο κανονικά.

Τα κεφαλαια εκτός απο κουραστικά στο διάβασμα, ειναι σαν να μας φωνάζεις κιολας.

Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## or1onas

Για να δειτε σε Zyxel το mode, βγειτε σε command mode και δωστε:
'wan adsl chan'

----------


## Kapnos

Αναβάθμιση στον Βόλο περιοχή Μεταμόρφωσης 384/128 ==> 768/192 και αυτόματη αναβάθμιση με HOL Δίοδος...
Σέρνονται λιγάκι οι ταχύτητες αλλά είναι σε λογικά επίπεδα ακόμα...
Το καλό είναι ότι είμαι σε Fast mode και όχι σε Interleave
Το βράδυ θα κάνω πάλι post με speedtest και pings να δούμε πως πάει.....

----------


## hal9000

Χαίρεται! Σας γράφω από Λάρισα. Προφανώς δε μπορούμε να γνωρίζουμε πότε ακριβώς θα την πάθουμε την αναβάθμιση. Απλά θα περιμένω να δω το 384 να γίνει 768. Σωστά;

----------


## bobinski

Παιδιά, είμαι Καλαμαριά με πόρτα ΟΤΕ 384 και σύνδεση Forthnet 384. Ο απέναντι γείτονας έχει αναβαθμιστεί  και εγώ τίποτα! Πρέπει να πειράξω κατι στο intracom router μου; 
Είναι κανεις σας Καλαμαριά που δεν έχει αναβαθμιστεί;

----------


## silver

"και σε πεεεεριμενωωωωω,
         τσιγσρο αναμμεεεενο....."   :Rock guitar:

----------


## yuk

> Για να δειτε σε Zyxel το mode, βγειτε σε command mode και δωστε:
> 'wan adsl chan'


Πως ακριβώς βγαίνει σε command mode; Mε telnet μου εμφανίζει το παρακάτω μενού:

----------


## ibiza9303

Έλεος τι γίνεται με την πάτρα? Ποστάρετε κάποιος ότι αναβαθμίστηκε έστω και ψέμματα να είναι για να ελπίζουμε!! Τι γίνεται όλη η Ελλας αναβαθμίζεται εδώ κανείς?  :Mad:

----------


## nikgr

Ρε παιδιά αυτά τα γαμ/μενα firmwares για τα alcatels με τα πόδια έρχονται από Γαλλία για τον 2πλασιασμό των ΜΠΑΛΚΑΤΕΛ?
Δεν μπορούν να το κατεβάσουν απ' το site του κατασκευαστή?
ΗΜΑΡΤΟΝ δηλαδή... Πόσο χώμα θα φάμε ακόμα σ' αυτή τη μπαλκατελο-χώρα!...   :Thumb down:

----------


## sdikr

> Ρε παιδιά αυτά τα γαμ/μενα firmwares για τα alcatels με τα πόδια έρχονται από Γαλλία για τον 2πλασιασμό των ΜΠΑΛΚΑΤΕΛ?
> Δεν μπορούν να το κατεβάσουν απ' το site του κατασκευαστή?
> ΗΜΑΡΤΟΝ δηλαδή... Πόσο χώμα θα φάμε ακόμα σ' αυτή τη μπαλκατελο-χώρα!...



Κάποτε  λέγαν άτυχους  αυτους στα Intracom  :Razz:

----------


## Trifyllenia

Aπορία και ταυτοχρόνως σημαντική παρατήρηση...

Χτες και σήμερα είμαι σχεδόν όλη μέρα μέσα στο forum (λιώνοντας στο pc για την εξεταστική , λιώνοντας στα τηλ και mail στην otenet) και παρακολουθώ όσα threads ανοίξαν για τις αναβαθμίσεις...Διαβάζω λοιπόν σε πάρα πολλά μηνύματα ότι σε πολλούς έχει γίνει αναβάθμιση μόνο της γραμμής τους και από συνδρομή τίποτα , το χάος απλά...Και επίσης διάβασα πως όταν πήραν τηλέφωνο στην OTENET (ναι για OTENET αναφέρομαι.. :Laughing:  )οι τεχνικοί τους είπαν πως θα έπρεπε να γίνει αυτόματα η αναβάθμιση.

Έτσι μου είπαν και εμένα στο πρώτο τηλέφωνο...
Γιατί στο δεύτερο και στο τρίτο μου είπαν *"Μα καλά ποιος σας είπε κάτι τέτοιο?!* και όταν απάντησα πως μου το είπε συνάδελφος τους , παραδέχτηκαν πως ο συγκεκριμένος μάλλον θα είχε _μπερδευτεί..._ Η συνέχεια της απάντησης ήταν πως *"η αναβάθμιση της συνδρομής συνεχίζεται και θα ολοκληρωθεί σε 3 έως 10 μέρες το πολύ...*

Και ερωτώ :
Οι τεχνικοί που τους παίρνουμε τηλέφωνο για να ενημερωθούμε ή να μας λύσουν κάποιο πρόβλημα επιτρέπεται να μην γνωρίζουν βασικά θέματα και να _έχουν μπερδευτεί..._?

----------


## ArisV

> Παιδιά, είμαι Καλαμαριά με πόρτα ΟΤΕ 384 και σύνδεση Forthnet 384. Ο απέναντι γείτονας έχει αναβαθμιστεί  και εγώ τίποτα! Πρέπει να πειράξω κατι στο intracom router μου; 
> Είναι κανεις σας Καλαμαριά που δεν έχει αναβαθμιστεί;


Εγώ! Τίποτα ακόμη! :Evil:  :Evil:  :Evil:

----------


## Minotavrs

> Κάποτε  λέγαν άτυχους  αυτους στα Intracom


Γυριζει ο τροχός... 

 :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## homer_k

> Πως ακριβώς βγαίνει σε command mode; Mε telnet μου εμφανίζει το παρακάτω μενού:


Αφού βγεις σε αυτό το μενού πατάς 24 και μετά 8. Εκεί θα γράψεις την σχετική εντολή.

----------


## nikgr

η OTEnet δεν διατυμπάνιζαν τόσο καιρό ότι το ISP κομμάτι είναι ήδη 2πλασιασμένο (μέχρι και 2mbit στους 1μβιτους) και θα το αντιληφείτε μόλις αρχίσουν οι 2πλασιασμοί του ΟΤΕ?  :Whistle:  
Τώρα λένε θα ολοκληρωθεί σε 10 μέρες?
Που πας ρε καραμήτρο ξεβράκωτος στ' αγγούρια?!!  :No no:  

Καλοί απατεώνες κι αυτοί...

----------


## johnnybegood

> κάνε telnet στον ρούτερ, μάλλον telnet 10.0.0.138 ή 192.168.1.254
> και αφού δώσεις κωδικούς, γράψε adsl, πάντα enter και μετά info.
> το γράφει πάνω πάνω.


ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ!!!ΑΝ ΜΠΟΡΟΥΣΕΣ ΘΑ ΗΘΕΛΑ ΝΑ ΜΟΥ ΠΕΙΣ ΤΗ ΔΙΑΔΙΚΑΣΙΑ ΠΟΥ ΚΑΝΟΥΜΕ PING

----------


## takis99

Πάντως ο Βόλος αναβαθμίστηκε σήμερα 29/8. 
Μου έστειλαν και email...
Όμορφα πράγματα. :Respekt:

----------


## vag_stephanou

Γεια σας. Σήμερα πήρα για αναβάθμιση  384-->512 (-->1024 με το διπλασιασμό) στον ΟΤΕ, στο 134. Αυτό που κατάλαβα από την όλη συζήτηση είναι ότι στα παιδιά που δουλεύουν εκει λένε ότι η κάθε περιοχή είναι απλά ένα κέντρο, και όχι 15 DSLAM, όπως στο Παγκράτι. Όταν λοιπόν ρώτησα την κοπέλα αν έχει θέσεις το dslam μου, μου είπε πως έχει 300 κάτι......σε όλο το Παγκράτι.

Φαντάζομαι πως αν οι πόρτες στο τωρινό μου dslam έχουν γεμίσει, θα με αλλάξουν... Κοιτάζοντας όμως στο excel με τις διαθέσιμες πόρτες, βλέπω πως τα μόνα dslam στην περιοχή με πολλές ελεύθερες πόρτες είναι τα καινούρια MARAK-ZTE.... Λέτε να είναι της πλάκας και να τραβιέμαι;;; Βέβαια υπάρχει και η πιθανότητα να είναι άδεια, οπότε να μην πιταρουν (ακόμα τουλάχιστον)

Έχει κανείς εμπειρία από παρόμοιο dslam; Θα ήταν πολύτιμη...

----------


## lewton

> H τρέλλα των ... αναβαθμίσεων 
> 
> Λοιπόν, εγώ που έχω 
> 
>  - γραμμή αορίστου 384 (ΟΤΕ)
>  - σύνδεση 256 10μηνη (FORTHNET)
> 
> *δεν αναβαθμίστηκα από τον ΟΤΕ (στη γραμμή), αλλά απ' ότι φαίνεται 
> η Forthnet  μου έβγαλε το limiter των 256, και τώρα έπιασα τα καθαρά 384.*
> ...


Η Forthnet δεν έχει πρόσβαση στον προγραμματισμό του ΟΤΕ για τις αναβαθμίσεις, οπότε αναβαθμίζει με δικό της προγραμματισμό.

----------


## johnnybegood

Καμμια Αναβαθμιση Σημερα Παιδια Η Συνεχιζει Ο Οτε Τη Λευκη Απεργια?

----------


## joeyGR

*Καλησπερα σας, εχω ενα προβληματακι ειμαι απο Κιλκις οπου εγινε η αναβαθμιση λεω να αλλαξω τιν Αλτεκ Τελεκομς για να βαλω φορθνετ 1024 το θεμα ειναι ομως οτι θα γινει 2048 η θα παραμινει 1024;*

----------


## kewl

> *Καλησπερα σας, εχω ενα προβληματακι ειμαι απο Κιλκις οπου εγινε η αναβαθμιση λεω να αλλαξω τιν Αλτεκ Τελεκομς για να βαλω φορθνετ 1024 το θεμα ειναι ομως οτι θα γινει 2048 η θα παραμινει 1024;*


Αν βάλεις την 1024 1bill με τα 25 ευρώ θα παραμίνεις στην 4νετ τουλάχιστον στα 1024...δεν ξέρω αν γίνεται να βάλεις την κανονική τιμή που είναι περίπου 42 ευρώ η οποιά θα αναβαθμιστεί κανονικά σε 2048.Μπορείς να τους καλέσεις στο 2111008000 και να ρωτίσεις οτι θέλεις ή να τους στήλεις e-mail στο internet-sales@forthnet.gr

----------


## nanas

Καλησπέρα παιδιά,

Είμαι σε SIEMENS 1 (1024/256) και θέλω να καταργήσω τη σύνδεσή μου για να πάρω το ONDSL KIT με τα 26 € (2048/256). Απ' ότι είδα στην περιοχή μου δεν έχει διαθέσιμες πόρτες σε SIEMENS 1 (πάρα μόνο αυτή που θα αφήσω εγώ προφανώς με την κατάργηση που θα κάνω).

Το ερώτημά μου λοιπόν είναι αν η ΟΤΕΝΕΤ θα με βάλει σε dslam Siemens 2 (το μόνο διαθέσιμο τώρα στην περιοχή μου) ή θα μου δώσει πάλι την πόρτα που θα καταργήσω στο SIEMENS 1?
Επίσης, μπορείτε να μου πείτε ποια η διαφορά στο συγχρονισμό μιας 2048/256 ανάμεσα σε SIEMENS 1 και 2? 

Αξίζει για μία διαφορά τέτοια να "πληρώνω" για να κρατάω την πόρτα μου στο SIEMENS 1? 
Γενικά ποιο θεωρείτε καλύτερο τύπο DSLAM? :Thinking: 

Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων.

----------


## geitonas

> Εγώ! Τίποτα ακόμη!


@ *ΑrisV* & *bobinski*

Εμενα μου αναβαθμιστηκε η γραμμη  απο 512 σε 1024, ομως απο τη ΟΤΕΝΕΤ τιποτα ακομα. Οπως εγραψα σε ενα προηγουμενο μου ποστ το περιεργο ειναι οτι νωρις το πρωι, ας πουμε 4 - 6, πιανω 95 - 110 ΚΒ/s και τωρα με τιποτα δεν εχω πανω απο 55 ΚΒ/s.
Περιεργο, ε;  :Confused: 

Υπαρχει κανεις που αναβαθμιστηκε και τη γραμμη και απο τη ΟΤΕΝΕΤ;

Φιλικα, Γειτονας! :One thumb up:

----------


## talaiporos

να λέμε και τα καλά: 
στο ντεπό θεσσαλονίκης (και όχι ντεπόν που είπε η τηλεφωνήτρια στο 134) σφυράει η αναβάθμιση: σταθερά στα 75 ανα sec... καλό κουράγιο στην χαροκαμένη τούμπα και στους λοιπούς αγωνιστές

----------


## ArisV

Βότση-Καλαμαριά, τίποτα ακόμη για μένα, θα τους πάρει και θα τους σηκώσει!  :Embarassed:  :Evil:

----------


## JiKL

Για να σε ξεανγχωσω να σου πω πως(νομιζω οτι ) θεωρουνται καλα...
Ας μας πει καποιος πιο ειδικος..

----------


## silver

εμενα σημερα μου κοπηκε για κανα 2ωρο η συνδεση....
λεω "ωραια...αναβαθμιζουν"...

επανερχεται η συνδεση και ....μια απο τα ιδια... :Evil:

----------


## cmos

> Για να σε ξεανγχωσω να σου πω πως(νομιζω οτι ) θεωρουνται καλα...
> Ας μας πει καποιος πιο ειδικος..


  :One thumb up:  

Φυσικά και έχεις δίκιο.

Πρόκειται για εταιρεία ... γίγαντα που μαζί με την huawei έχουν κάνει παγκόσμια δυναμική είσοδο στην τηλεπικοινωνειακή αγορά (και ειδικά στα IP DSLAMs !!!).

----------


## SSB

Κινέζικα είναι και ολίγον πατάτες εκ πρώτης όψεως, αλλά θα φανεί στην πορεία...

----------


## cmos

http://www.unstrung.com/insider/docu...p?doc_id=99265 :Thinking:

----------


## cmos

Κοίτα λίγο και αυτό* εδώ*

----------


## tsaros

> @ *ΑrisV* & *bobinski*
> 
> Εμενα μου αναβαθμιστηκε η γραμμη  απο 512 σε 1024, ομως απο τη ΟΤΕΝΕΤ τιποτα ακομα. Οπως εγραψα σε ενα προηγουμενο μου ποστ το περιεργο ειναι οτι νωρις το πρωι, ας πουμε 4 - 6, πιανω 95 - 110 ΚΒ/s και τωρα με τιποτα δεν εχω πανω απο 55 ΚΒ/s.
> Περιεργο, ε; 
> 
> Υπαρχει κανεις που αναβαθμιστηκε και τη γραμμη και απο τη ΟΤΕΝΕΤ;
> 
> Φιλικα, Γειτονας!


και σε εμενα ακριβως το ιδιο γινεται με την μονη διαφορα οτι πηγα απο 1024-2048
λογικα για να πιανουμε εστω και για λιγο στην ταχυτητα που μας διπλασιασε ο οτε σημαιενει οτι μας διπλασιασε και η οτενετ
αλλα σχεδον ολη την μερα ειμαι στα παλια επιπεδα
θα θελα να ξερα τι κανουνε στο dslam και εκει που ειμαι με 200 μετα απο 5 λεπτ πεφτω στα 80
 :Sorry:

----------


## geobest99

> και σε εμενα ακριβως το ιδιο γινεται με την μονη διαφορα οτι πηγα απο 1024-2048
> λογικα για να πιανουμε εστω και για λιγο στην ταχυτητα που μας διπλασιασε ο οτε σημαιενει οτι μας διπλασιασε και η οτενετ
> αλλα σχεδον ολη την μερα ειμαι στα παλια επιπεδα
> θα θελα να ξερα τι κανουνε στο dslam και εκει που ειμαι με 200 μετα απο 5 λεπτ πεφτω στα 80


 
Μια παράκληση προς όλους του φίλους που αναβαθμιζονται ή που ρωτάνε , Συμπληρώστε στο Προφιλ σας το DSLAM που ανήκεται να περνουμε και οι υπόλοιποι χαμπάρι τι γίνεται και σε ποιές περιοχές ή στη χειρότερη στο Post που κάνετε βάλτε την περιοχή.

Φιλικά 
Γιώργος

 :Wink:

----------


## roiy1

Μόλις με πήραν τηλ. από Τελλάς και μου είπαν ότι ο διπλασιασμός του providing θα γίνει μέχρι το τέλος της εβδομάδας ή το πολύ μέχρι τα μέσα της επόμενης!  :One thumb up:

----------


## anastassio

Στα Βριλησσια 210804χχχ  ακομη τιποτα.Βεβαια απο την κυριακη μεχρι σημερα  2ορες διακοπες
οι οποιες σε ξεγελουν κατα το μεσημερι.Κατι μου λεει οτι ερχεται η σειρα μας φιλε silver.

 :Smile:

----------


## alfa156

> Στα Βριλησσια 210804χχχ  ακομη τιποτα.Βεβαια απο την κυριακη μεχρι σημερα  2ορες διακοπες
> οι οποιες σε ξεγελουν κατα το μεσημερι.Κατι μου λεει οτι ερχεται η σειρα μας φιλε silver.


Όλα τα ΒΠ ξεχασμένα.....

----------


## Minotavrs

> να λέμε και τα καλά: 
> στο ντεπό θεσσαλονίκης (και όχι ντεπόν που είπε η τηλεφωνήτρια στο 134) σφυράει η αναβάθμιση: σταθερά στα 75 ανα sec... καλό κουράγιο στην χαροκαμένη τούμπα και στους λοιπούς αγωνιστές


Η Τούμπα σε χαιρεταει αφ' υψηλού ...  :Razz:   :Laughing:  

Μια χαρα παει η συνδεση στο dslam μου για κοιτα την υπογραφη να δεις ταχυτητες που σφυράνε...  :Whistle:   :Whistle:

----------


## silver

> Στα Βριλησσια 210804χχχ  ακομη τιποτα.Βεβαια απο την κυριακη μεχρι σημερα  2ορες διακοπες
> οι οποιες σε ξεγελουν κατα το μεσημερι.Κατι μου λεει οτι ερχεται η σειρα μας φιλε silver.


μακαρι ...αν και διακοπη να πω την αληθεια ειδα μονο σημερα...
συν οτι την ιδια στιγμη,φιλος που ειναι στο ιδιο κεντρο,δεν ειχε προβλημα...
αρα ακομα και αυτη η μοναδικη διακοπη,μαλλον οφειλοταν στην Φορθνετ.

----------


## Takis_Kal

Παρτε Οτενετ 1024 (πριν αναβαθμιση )

:::.. Download Stats ..:::
Download Connection is:: 389 Kbps about 0.39 Mbps (tested with 1496 kB)
Download Speed is:: 47 kB/s
Tested From:: http://testmy.net/ (Server 2)
Test Time:: 2006/08/30 - 7:50am 
Bottom Line:: 7X faster than 56K 1MB Download in 21.79 sec 
Tested from a 1496 kB file and took 31.531 seconds to complete
Download Diagnosis:: May need help : running at only 82.42 % of your hosts average (otenet.gr) 
D-Validation Link:: http://testmy.net/stats/id-RIA7O0SLF
User Agent:: Mozilla/5.0 (Windows; U; Windows NT 5.1; en-US; rv:1.8.0.6) Gecko/20060728 Firefox/1.5.0.6 [!]

----------


## silver

ρε παιδια....θα τρελαθω....
το ρουτερ δειχνει 1024 οπως πριν...
παρόλα αυτα κατεβαζω την νεα εκδοση UBUNTU  με μεση ταχυτητα ......170kb/s...
(και εχω κατεβασει ηδη 100 mbs...)
τι γινεται πια?

----------


## NiKapa

Η Οτενετ απ'οτι λεει εχει τελειωσει με τις αναβαθμισεις...διαβαστε παρακατω..το ελαβα πριν λιγα λεπτα..


Αγαπητέ πελάτη,

Η ΟΤΕΝΕΤ πρόσφατα ολοκλήρωσε την αναβάθμιση των ταχυτήτων σύνδεσης στο Internet με τις υπηρεσίες ADSL. 
Πρακτικά, αυτό σημαίνει ότι όποια κι αν είναι η ταχύτητα της υπηρεσίας ΟΤΕΝΕΤ OnDSL στην οποία είστε πελάτης, αυτόματα αποκτάτε διπλάσια ταχύτητα σύνδεσης στο Internet, χωρίς να απαιτείται αλλαγή του εξοπλισμού σας και χωρίς καμία μεταβολή στις μηνιαίες χρεώσεις! 

Συγκεκριμένα, οι ταχύτητες (downstream/ upstream) αναβαθμίζονται ως εξής:

Η ταχύτητα 384/128 kbps αναβαθμίζεται σε 768/192 kbps 
Η ταχύτητα 512/128 kbps αναβαθμίζεται σε 1024/256 kbps 
Η ταχύτητα 1024/256 kbps αναβαθμίζεται σε 2048/256 kbps 

Ωστόσο, πρέπει να έχετε υπόψη σας ότι θα έχετε τη δυνατότητα σύνδεσης στο Internet με τις νέες αυτές αναβαθμισμένες ταχύτητες αφού ολοκληρωθεί και η αντίστοιχη αναβάθμιση των υποδομών (DSLAMs) του ΟΤΕ στην περιοχή σας.

Στο Διαδίκτυο... με το Δίκτυο της ΟΤΕΝΕΤ λοιπόν! 
Ως μέλος της μεγαλύτερης οικογένειας συνδρομητών Internet στην Ελλάδα γνωρίζετε ότι απολαμβάνετε πάντα τα πλεονεκτήματα ενός εξελιγμένου δικτύου Internet, που εξασφαλίζει γεωγραφική κάλυψη σε ολόκληρη την Ελλάδα, εξυπηρετεί μεγάλο όγκο κίνησης, επεκτείνεται ανά πάσα στιγμή και έχει τη βέλτιστη δυνατή διαθεσιμότητα.

Σας ευχαριστούμε που μας εμπιστευθήκατε για τη σύνδεσή σας στο Internet με ADSL.

Με εκτίμηση

ΟΤΕΝΕΤ

----------


## JCB

εμενα παντως μου στειλανε αυοτ σημερα και αναμενουμε μιας και αναβαθμιση δεν εχουμε δει εδω στην περιοχη της ναυπακτου
αληθεια μηπως ξερει κανεις που πρεπει να παρω τηλ για να ρωτησω το ποτε θα γινει η αναβαθμηση




Αγαπητέ πελάτη,

Η ΟΤΕΝΕΤ πρόσφατα ολοκλήρωσε την αναβάθμιση των ταχυτήτων σύνδεσης στο Internet με τις υπηρεσίες ADSL. 
Πρακτικά, αυτό σημαίνει ότι όποια κι αν είναι η ταχύτητα της υπηρεσίας ΟΤΕΝΕΤ OnDSL στην οποία είστε πελάτης, αυτόματα αποκτάτε διπλάσια ταχύτητα σύνδεσης στο Internet, χωρίς να απαιτείται αλλαγή του εξοπλισμού σας και χωρίς καμία μεταβολή στις μηνιαίες χρεώσεις! 

Συγκεκριμένα, οι ταχύτητες (downstream/ upstream) αναβαθμίζονται ως εξής:

Η ταχύτητα 384/128 kbps αναβαθμίζεται σε 768/192 kbps 
Η ταχύτητα 512/128 kbps αναβαθμίζεται σε 1024/256 kbps 
Η ταχύτητα 1024/256 kbps αναβαθμίζεται σε 2048/256 kbps 

Ωστόσο, πρέπει να έχετε υπόψη σας ότι θα έχετε τη δυνατότητα σύνδεσης στο Internet με τις νέες αυτές αναβαθμισμένες ταχύτητες αφού ολοκληρωθεί και η αντίστοιχη αναβάθμιση των υποδομών (DSLAMs) του ΟΤΕ στην περιοχή σας.

Στο Διαδίκτυο... με το Δίκτυο της ΟΤΕΝΕΤ λοιπόν! 
Ως μέλος της μεγαλύτερης οικογένειας συνδρομητών Internet στην Ελλάδα γνωρίζετε ότι απολαμβάνετε πάντα τα πλεονεκτήματα ενός εξελιγμένου δικτύου Internet, που εξασφαλίζει γεωγραφική κάλυψη σε ολόκληρη την Ελλάδα, εξυπηρετεί μεγάλο όγκο κίνησης, επεκτείνεται ανά πάσα στιγμή και έχει τη βέλτιστη δυνατή διαθεσιμότητα.

Σας ευχαριστούμε που μας εμπιστευθήκατε για τη σύνδεσή σας στο Internet με ADSL.

Με εκτίμηση

ΟΤΕΝΕΤ

----------


## JCB

update
παιδια μολις πατησα για να το στηλω το προηγουμενω μυνημα τοτε εστειλε και ο φιλος μας nimik 
και φραφει τα ιδια ακριβως τι κολωφαρδια εεεε  σας εχει τυχη ποτε ?????????
τελως παντων εαν ξερει κανεις κανα τηλ για να ρωτησω το ποτε θα γινει η ανβαθμηση στην περιοχη μου

----------


## tsaros

εμενα απο χθες μου το στειλανε αλλα ακομα δεν εχουνε κανει την αναβαθμιση :Embarassed:

----------


## AMDOpteron

Έχουμε κανένα νέο???Αναβαθμήστικε κανείς στις παραπανω περιοχες??

----------


## tutuyo

Οχι φιλαρακι μου,ακομη τιποτα,ωστοσο νομιζω οτι θα ημαστε απο τους τελευταιους της υποθεσης.
Αλλα θα γινει.
Υπομονη

----------


## AMDOpteron

Μαλον Φιλε μου... :Sad:  
Ξερει κανεις πως μπορουμε να δουμε αν μας εχει αναβαθμηση η Forthnet..?Πριν ερθει η αναβαθμηση απο τον ΟΤΕ?

----------


## pfaliriotis

Καλησπέρα σε όλους.
Θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω αν κάποιος απο εσάς γνωρίζει πότε θα γίνει αναβάθμιση γραμμών στην περιοχή του Π.Φαλήρου και της ευρύτερης περιοχής.
Ευχαριστώ πολύ!
 :Whistle:

----------


## gregorisvas

Απο Alcatel τιποτα ακομα?Ετσι μου ρχεται να στειλω email στην alcatel  :Laughing:

----------


## tutuyo

Χρησιμοποιησε καποια απο τα online speed tests.
Λογικα εαν αναβαθμιστεις θα πρεπει να δεις διαφορα απο τις συνηθισμενες ταχυτητες σου.

----------


## stamos

καθως επισης αν ξερει κανεις για Ρεθυμνο Κρητη

----------


## giwrgosth

Ν. Φάληρο από σήμερα έχω αναβαθμιστεί.
Ο ΟΤΕ με αναβάθμισε την Παρασκευή.
Από ταχύτητες καλούτσικα πάει, με 75 ΚΒ κατέβασα από NTUA.
Φυσικά ισχύει αυτό που είπε η Forthnet ότι μέσα στο Σεπτέμβρη θα μας έχει αναβαθμίσει όλους.

----------


## geitonas

Παιδια και εμενα μου στειλανε αυτο το e-mail, πριν απο λιγο, ομως με τη ταχυτητα τιποτα δεν αλλαξε ακομα :Mad:  ! 55ΚΒ/s ειναι το πιο πολυ που μπορω να πιασω.  :Sad:

----------


## Zorz

> ρε παιδια....θα τρελαθω....
> το ρουτερ δειχνει 1024 οπως πριν...
> παρόλα αυτα κατεβαζω την νεα εκδοση UBUNTU με μεση ταχυτητα ......170kb/s...
> (και εχω κατεβασει ηδη 100 mbs...)
> τι γινεται πια?


Tι έγινε τελικά ? είχαμε καμιά εξέλιξη ?

----------


## ghostnik

Ααα κατάλαβα πρέπει να σου στείλουνε και μύνημα πρώτα ???
Και αφού σου το στείλουνε ακόμα δεν έχουν κάνει αναβάθμιση ???
Αντε καλά Χριστούγεννα τότε  :Razz:

----------


## odys2008

Παιδιά μια ερώτηση. Όσους σας έχει αναβαθμήσει η forthnet, ο τύπος της συνδρομής σας στο internet tools στο site της forthnet έχει αλλάξει (πχ ADSL DYNAMIC 768)??

----------


## netvasilis

> Όλα τα ΒΠ ξεχασμένα.....


Εγω και κατι αλλοι γνωστοί μου απο 'Ανοιξη αναβαθμιστήκαμε σήμερα το πρώι. Εγω απο 512 σε 1024. Το πρόβλημα που εχω ειναι ανάλογο με κάποιων άλλων φίλων. Δηλαδη τη μια πιάνω 100 αλλα μετα απο 5 λεπτα μπορει να πέσει στο 60 ... Εχω hol, με αναβάθμισαν πηρα και ενα demo απο forthnet μπας και το πρόβλημα ήταν στη hol αλλά τίποτα ... Ελπίζω τις επόμενες μερες το πρόβλημα να διορθωθεί ...

----------


## silver

> Tι έγινε τελικά ? είχαμε καμιά εξέλιξη ?


τιποτα...αλλα αυτο ειναι πραγματικα κουλο...
απο ΟΛΑ τα αλλα sites που εχω δοκιμασει,κατεβαζω με πανω κατω 115kb/s και ΜΟΝΟ στο συγκεκριμενο με 170kb/s...

ειλικρινα δεν μπορω να το εξηγησω...
και μαλιστα το αφησα πολυ ωρα...
το αρχειο ειναι 700 mbs και το αφησα να κατεβασει γυρω στα 200mbs...
και οπως ειπα με μεση ταχυτητα ....170kb/s...

μπορει καποιος να το εξηγησει?

----------


## gregorisvas

> Παιδιά μια ερώτηση. Όσους σας έχει αναβαθμήσει η forthnet, ο τύπος της συνδρομής σας στο internet tools στο site της forthnet έχει αλλάξει (πχ ADSL DYNAMIC 768)??


Φιλε που το βλεπουμε αυτο?  :Very Happy:  Εχεις προχειρο λινκ?

----------


## Gothic

Πλέον διπλασιάστηκε και η Forth. 768 ftw  :Yahooooo:  (Ρε με τι καταντήσαμε να χαιρόμαστε...)

----------


## tsaros

Αρκετοι αυτο παθαινουμε 
μεγαλες ασταθιες στις ταχυτητες 
3 μερες ειμαι στα 2048 και μονο μερικα δεκαλεπτα ειχα 200 μετα απο 130 και κατω
μαλλον δεν ητανε ετοιμοι για αναβαθμιση και εχουνε κλαταρει :Laughing:

----------


## RpMz

Παιδιά και σε εμένα ήρθε το email αλλα στις ταχύτητες δεν είδα διαφορές... Έχω conn-x 384 με router Speetouch 586i v6... Έκανα και κανα restart στον router, αλλά τα ίδια πράματα διαπίστωσα....  :Sorry:

----------


## Doxaios

Και σε μένα στείλανε το mail ,χωρίς βέβαια να έχουν αναβαθμίσει τον dslam πρώτα. Τους έστειλα mail ζητώντας να μου πούν βάσει ποιού σκεπτικού γίνονται οι αναβαθμίσεις των dslam, γιατί από οτι φαίνεται δεν έχει σχέσει με pstn ή isdn ή intracom κτλ μιας και εγώ είμαι σε intracom dslam και είμαι και isdn και ακομα τίποτα. Είμαι σίγουρος οτι αυτή την στιγμή θα μαλώνουν για το ποιός θα με απαντήσει.

----------


## odys2008

> Φιλε που το βλεπουμε αυτο?  Εχεις προχειρο λινκ?


Εδώ το βλέπουμε  :Wink: . Λέει για dial up αλλά δουλεύει για όλες τις συνδέσεις.

----------


## AMDOpteron

Αντε να δουμε...στην πενετλη τι θα γινει ποτε θα αναβαθμηστουμε....... :Sad:

----------


## silver

> Αντε να δουμε...στην πενετλη τι θα γινει ποτε θα αναβαθμηστουμε.......


εχεις δει το "ΠΟΤΕ ΤΗΝ ΚΥΡΙΑΚΗ"?
 Βγαλε το "Κυριακη" και πειρες την απαντηση σου...


ΟΕΟΕΟΟ,ΟΕΟΕΟΟ,
ΓΙΑΤΙ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΗΜΟΥΝΑ ΣΕ ΚΕΝΤΡΟ ΙΝΤΡΑΚΟΜ?

----------


## golity

> ΟΕΟΕΟΟ,ΟΕΟΕΟΟ,
> ΓΙΑΤΙ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΗΜΟΥΝΑ ΣΕ ΚΕΝΤΡΟ ΙΝΤΡΑΚΟΜ?


Μα καλά έχουμε ΝΔ και αναβαθμίζουν πρώτα της Intracom;;;

τς τς τς τς  :Laughing:   :Razz:

----------


## ArisV

Και το μαρτύριο συνεχίζεται, μειώμενες ταχύτητες, μπουκωμένα όλα, και ακόμα δε μου κάνανε αναβάθμιση, ο γείτονας μιά χαρά, άρα τώρα πάμε για ένα ωραιότατο ελληνικότατο μπινελίκι μέσω τηλεφώνου  :Smile:  :One thumb up:

----------


## odys2008

Περίεργο οι ταχύτητες στην καλαμαριά σε έναν φίλο μου ήταν ΑΨΟΓΕΣ πριν την αναβάθμηση. Τώρα είναι άστα να πάνε.

----------


## snapy

Απο Παλαιο Φαληρο κανεις?
Μηπως αναβαθμιστηκαμε και δεν πηρα χαμπαρι ??

----------


## kadronarxis

Να πω κάτι διαφορετικό;
Από τον Ιούνη (περίπου) που άρχισε το πιλοτικό, ο οτε δεν ενημέρωσε την alcatel να τους προμηθεύσει με το κατάλληλο software-hardware ώστε όταν έρθει ο Σεπτέμβρης να είναι όλα έτοιμα;

Τόσοι μήνες και δεν έχει απαντήσει η alcatel? κάτι άλλο παίζει και σίγουρα δεν είναι ευχάριστο.

Μου φαίνεται η alcatel τον έχει γραμμένο κανονικά τον οτε.Ή κάτι παίζει με τις προμήθειες.

----------


## ogenikos

> Να πω κάτι διαφορετικό;
> Από τον Ιούνη (περίπου) που άρχισε το πιλοτικό, ο οτε δεν ενημέρωσε την alcatel να τους προμηθεύσει με το κατάλληλο software-hardware ώστε όταν έρθει ο Σεπτέμβρης να είναι όλα έτοιμα;
> 
> Τόσοι μήνες και δεν έχει απαντήσει η alcatel? κάτι άλλο παίζει και σίγουρα δεν είναι ευχάριστο.
> 
> Μου φαίνεται η alcatel τον έχει γραμμένο κανονικά τον οτε.Ή κάτι παίζει με τις προμήθειες.


Στο forum είναι κανα-δυό που δουλεύουν στον ΟΤΕ, μάλλον τεχνικοί, αυτοί μήπως ξέρουν κάτι παραπάνω;

----------


## kadronarxis

Φιλοσοφία θέλει να καταλάβει κάποιος ότι κάτι παίζει;
Μάλλον η alcatel ζητάει λεφτά για την αναβάθμιση και ο οτε δεν δέχεται...

----------


## JaMaiCaN

Επειδή κι εγώ είμαι θύμα της αρχικά υψηλης και μετά χαμηλής ταχύτητας, (είχα 512 και κατέβαζα με 53kb/s περίπου και τώρα με 1024 ενώ αρχικά κατέβαζα με 100kb/s τώρα έχω πέσει στα επίπεδα της 512 που είχα), σκέφτηκα ότι μπορεί για αρχή απλώς να διπλασιάζουν τις γραμμές ώστε γρήγορα όλοι να έχουν αναβαθμιστεί και  μετά να αρχίσουν την αναβάθμιση των dslam, γι'αυτό και είπανε ότι θα κρατήσει τρεις μήνες η όλη διαδικασία της αναβάθμισης. Ήδη μέσα σε μια βδομάδα κι έχουν αναβαθμιστεί πάρα πολλοί. Θα περιμένω μέχρι τέλος Νοέμβρη που είπανε ότι θα τελειώσει και τότε θα κρίνω την όλη ιστορία. Υπομονή.  :One thumb up:

----------


## NiKapa

Ολα θα πανε καλα...θα δειτε..οταν τελειωσει το πιλοτικο  :Razz:  
δηλ σε κανα μηνα...υπομονη...

----------


## Takis_Kal

Στη Καλαματα δεν εχει γινει αναβαθμιση αλλα απο τοτε που αρχισε η προσφορα της 1024 την πατησαμε .Τι να την κανουμε την αναβαθμιση

----------


## tsaros

μεγαλη μουφα φαγαμε μεχρι τωρα(τουλαχιστον)οι περισσοτεροι με τον διπλασιασμο
ειδικα αυτοι που πηγανε στα 2048 :Embarassed:

----------


## Wasp667

Χάρηκα κι εγώ τις 3-4 πρώτες μέρες (1Mbps-->2Mbps) και έβλεπα ταβάνι στα 190KBps. Είχα ποστάρει ενθουσιασμένος κι όλας. Σκ*τά δεν έτρωγα; Τώρα με το ζόρι φτάνει τα 120. Σάλιο και υπομονή.

----------


## chatasos

Καλή όρεξη  :Razz:

----------


## maxtor

στα χανια ακομα τιποτα (ειμαι κεντρο) αν και εχω ακουσει οτι τζανακακη εχουν αναβαθμιστει. Κα8ε μερα κανω απο 2-3 Loop stop-start αλλα ειμαι κολημενος στα 384, ... υπομονη.

----------


## nikgr

> σκέφτηκα ότι μπορεί για αρχή απλώς να διπλασιάζουν τις γραμμές ώστε γρήγορα όλοι να έχουν αναβαθμιστεί και  μετά να αρχίσουν την αναβάθμιση των dslam,


Εγώ θα έλεγα να σκεφτείς λίγο καλύτερα...
Κι εγώ έτσι έλεγα και έχω μήνες που σέρνεται η 1024αρα μου...
Παλιά που δεν είχε κανένας 1024 τραβούσε με 100αρες. Απ' τον Ιούνη και μετά που ξεκίνησαν οι προσφορές στα 1mbit έχει η μπουκώσει το σύμπαν και προβλέπω να πάμε απ' το κακό στο χειρότερο με τους 2πλασιασμούς...
Ειδικά αν τα περιμένουμε όλα να γίνουν από μόνα τους...

Προσοχή άλλο 2πλασιασμος και άλλο αναβάθμιση της γραμμής σου. Με τον 2πλασιασμό υποβαθμίζεται η γραμμή αφού όλοι τραβάνε (ή τουλάχιστον προσπαθούν να τραβάνε) τα 2πλάσια απ' το μπουκωμένο DSLAM (αν δεν αναβαθμιστεί κι αυτό)

Εγώ παλεύω να μου αναβαθμίσουν το DSLAM με νέο κύκλωμα. 
Τον 2πλασιασμό χεσμένο τον έχω με το μπουκωμένο alcatel που έμπλεξα...  :Thumb down: 
Από Νοεμβρη και έχει ο Θεός...  :Whistle:

----------


## ArisV

Λοιπόν, σε ποιό τηλέφωνο θα πρέπει να πάρω άυριο και τι θα πρέπει να ζητήσω; Κάποιον προιστάμενο ίσως εκεί μέσα;  :Thinking:  :Smile:

----------


## TheCondor

Παιδες εδω Γλυκα Νερα και siemens 1 dslam και παιζω στα 384 ακομα δυστυχως. ( τουλαχιστον ειχα παντα ΠΛΗΡΗ ονομαστικη ταχυτητα, δηλαδη 48Kb/s καρφωτα  :Very Happy:  ) 

Αντε να δουμε τι θα γινει, να κανονισουμε και εμεις την πορεια μας ( δισκους, controllers κτλ )  :Laughing:

----------


## nickg78

> Αντε να δουμε...στην πενετλη τι θα γινει ποτε θα αναβαθμηστουμε.......





> εχεις δει το "ΠΟΤΕ ΤΗΝ ΚΥΡΙΑΚΗ"?
>  Βγαλε το "Κυριακη" και πειρες την απαντηση σου...
> 
> 
> ΟΕΟΕΟΟ,ΟΕΟΕΟΟ,
> ΓΙΑΤΙ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΗΜΟΥΝΑ ΣΕ ΚΕΝΤΡΟ ΙΝΤΡΑΚΟΜ?





> Οχι φιλαρακι μου,ακομη τιποτα,ωστοσο νομιζω οτι θα ημαστε απο τους τελευταιους της υποθεσης.
> Αλλα θα γινει.
> Υπομονη


Σύμφωνα με ανεπιβεβαίωτες πληροφορίες, συνεργείο του ΟΤΕ που ξεκίνησε την περασμένη βδομάδα για την Πεντέλη, για τις περιβόητες αναβαθμίσεις των ADSL, έχασε το δρόμο και εκ τοτε αγνοείται η τύχη του. Σε αναζήτηση των χαμένων τεχνικών έχει ήδη βγει η Αγγελική Νικολούλη. Συγκλονισμένος με το δράμα των τεχνικών, ο γνωστός Λιακόπουλος δήλωσε σε συνέντευξη Τύπου ότι είναι πολύ πιθανό το συνεργείο να έπεσε σε μαύρη τρύπα ή σε κενό του χωροχρόνου μεταξύ Αμαρουσίου και Μελισσίων, το οποίο τους έβγαλε στο Σείριο.  :Thinking:  

Έλεοc, όλη η Αττική έχει αναβαθμιστεί κι εμείς είμαστε ακόμη σε live σύνδεση με Κάιρο (σύνδεση όχι μέσω DSL όμως, έχει μεγάλα pings)...

----------


## Stinger

Μαλλον θελουν να πουλήσουν ξεχωριστα πακετα με γρηγορα pings τα Πιρανχας (τμήμα πωλήσεων) του ΟΤΕ

----------


## Stamatist

Γεια σας παιδια. Δοξα το θεό!!! Αναβαθμίστικα χθες. 512-->1024
Απο τον Οτε-οτενετ μου ειχαν πει τέλη Σεπτεμβριου! Αλλά νατο ήρθε.

Οσο για το θέμα των αναβαθμίσεων σε Dslam.
Στο 99% των περιπτώσεων η αναβάθμιση γίνεται απο τα κεντρικα. Ειναι απλ'α μια εντολη που δίνουν στο ψηφιακό κεντρο. Σε ειδικές περιπτωσεις γινεται ''επέμβαση" στο dslam.

Ξέχασα. Να οι ταχύτητες μου.
Απο testmy.net

*Min:*
 Download :: 881 Kbps or 0.88 Mbps (108 kB/s)
 Upload :: 213 Kbps or 0.21 Mbps (26 kB/s)*Max:*
Download :: 984 Kbps or 0.98 Mbps (120 kB/s)
 Upload :: 219 Kbps or 0.22 Mbps (27 kB/s)

Υ.Γ.: Ποιος θα τό λεγε αναβαθμιση στο χωριουδάκι μου απο 30/8! :Worthy:   :Clap:   :Cool:   :Laughing:

----------


## zafx

> Φιλοσοφία θέλει να καταλάβει κάποιος ότι κάτι παίζει;
> Μάλλον η alcatel ζητάει λεφτά για την αναβάθμιση και ο οτε δεν δέχεται...


Στην περίπτωση που ισχύει αυτό δεν νομίζω να έχει άλλη επιλογή ο Ο.Τ.Ε, θα κόψουν το λαιμό τους και θα τα δώσουν.

Εκτός αν κάνουν καμιά πατέντα και βρουν τίποτα πιο φτηνά DSLAM από τα Lidl και τους συμφέρει να αντικαταστήσουν τα Αλκατέλια παρά να πληρώσουν για να τα αναβαθμίσουν :P

----------


## kadronarxis

:Smile:  zafx, από τα lidl κιόλας έτσι;
Για την alcatel,ο οτε ούτε καν τελευταίος τροχός της άμαξας δεν είναι.Μάλλον για ρεζέρβα τον κόβω.

----------


## cos_dr

Εδώ  Κάτω Ιλίσσια - Αθήνα, έχω αναβαθμιστεί εδώ και 7 ημέρες απο 384/128 εις 768/192 

 Εχω teledomε (τί ηλίθιος, μίζερος, κακόμοιρος ανθρωπάκος που είμαι , που για λίγα euro στις τόσες βλακείες που πληρώνω, τσιγκουνευτηκα και πήρα και την μπακατέλα το crypto f200 που ολο μπούκωνε, ευτυχώς είχα ενα rooter της αδελφής μου πεταμένο και σώθηκα, και πήρα και αυτούς, χαθήκανε οι άλλες εταιρίες που όλοι σας έχετε, αλλα είμαι βλάκας και αδαής γιατι μετά αφότου αγόρασα dsl , ανακάλυψα το adslgr.com και όλους εσάς τους εξαιρετικούς φίλους με την αρχαιοελληνική σας λάμψη και κορμοστασιά :Worthy:  )

  Ξέρει κανένας πότε θα δώ γρηγορότερο κατέβασμα απο την teledome, θα ακολουθήσει την αναβάθμιση ή να πάω στις Τζιτζιφιές και να τους εκτελέσω? Αλλά γιατί να πάω φυλακή , το πολύ πολύ να αλλάξω provider :RTFM:  

 Πάντως επιανά πάντα σχεδόν 40 - 42 Kbps και τώρα πιάνω 42 - 45 kbps, δηλαδή καλά αν κρίνω με σύγκριση με άλλους φίλους που ούτε αυτό δεν βλέπουν με ανάλογη γραμμή 

 Εχει πια κανείς teledome :Clap:

----------


## silver

Καλω τους φιλους απο Πεντελη,Μαρουσι,Ανω Βριλησσια και Μελισσια,να καταβαλουν τον οβολο τους σε τραπεζικο λογαριασμο που θα ανοιχτει εντος της ημερας.
Τα χρηματα που θα συγκεντρωθουν,θα παραδωθουν μεσα σε φακελο (οπως απαιτουν τα ηθη και εθιμα της χωρας) στοους αρμοδιους του ΟΤΕ-ΜΑΣ ΕΝΩΝΕΙ.

----------


## Zorz

> Έλεοc, όλη η Αττική έχει αναβαθμιστεί κι εμείς είμαστε ακόμη σε live σύνδεση με Κάιρο (σύνδεση όχι μέσω DSL όμως, έχει μεγάλα pings)...


Καλα δεν νομίζω οτι έχει αναβαθμιστεί ολη η Αττική, οι μισές περιοχές μπορεί.





> Καλω τους φιλους απο Πεντελη,Μαρουσι,Ανω Βριλησσια και Μελισσια,να καταβαλουν τον οβολο τους σε τραπεζικο λογαριασμο που θα ανοιχτει εντος της ημερας.
> Τα χρηματα που θα συγκεντρωθουν,θα παραδωθουν μεσα σε φακελο (οπως απαιτουν τα ηθη και εθιμα της χωρας) στοους αρμοδιους του ΟΤΕ-ΜΑΣ ΕΝΩΝΕΙ.


Να κλείσουμε την Λεωφ. Πεντέλης  :Razz:

----------


## Lazy Dog

> Εχει πια κανείς teledome




Off Topic


		Teledome...Teledome...κάτι μου θυμίζει το όνομα :Biggrin:

----------


## qrious

> Ξέρει κανένας πότε θα δώ γρηγορότερο κατέβασμα απο την teledome, θα ακολουθήσει την αναβάθμιση ή να πάω στις Τζιτζιφιές και να τους εκτελέσω? Αλλά γιατί να πάω φυλακή , το πολύ πολύ να αλλάξω provider 
> 
>  Πάντως επιανά πάντα σχεδόν 40 - 42 Kbps και τώρα πιάνω 42 - 45 kbps, δηλαδή καλά αν κρίνω με σύγκριση με άλλους φίλους που ούτε αυτό δεν βλέπουν με ανάλογη γραμμή 
> 
>  Εχει πια κανείς teledome


μετά από ερώτηση μου στην τεχνική υποστήριξη έλαβα τo παρακάτω mail.

_Καλημέρα σας _ 

_Θα ήθελα να σας  ενημερώσω ότι είμαστε γνώστες της αλλαγής αυτής που έγινε από τον  ΟΤΕ_
_Άμεσα θα υπάρξει και  από την TELEDOME δελτίο τύπου για το  συγκεκριμένο θέμα_ 
_Με  τιμή_
_Τμημα εξυπηρέτησης  πελατών_

----------


## chatasos

_Αναβάθμιση θέλουμε και την θέλουμε τώρα...
Γιατί? Γιατί την έχει ήδη ο γείτονας!!!_

=====================================

ΟΤΕ (μέσα Ιουνίου) : σήμερα ξεκινάμε το πιλοτικό και Σεπτέμβριο σκοπεύουμε να ξεκινήσουμε τις κανονικές αναβαθμίσεις
ΟΤΕ (μέσα Αυγούστου) :  σήμερα ξεκινάμε τις κανονικές αναβαθμίσεις και θα τις τελειώσουμε σε 3 μήνες
ΟΤΕ (μέσα Σεπτεμβρίου) : σήμερα τελειώσαμε τις αναβαθμίσεις και ξεκινάμε την επιδιόρθωση των προβλημάτων

Διευθ. Σύμβουλος ISP: με το μπ@@ρδέλο που έμπλεξα, ποιο σίγουρος θα ήμουν αν έπαιζα στο τζόκερ!

Καταναλωτής: κοίτα κάτι αργόσχολους ISPs που έχουμε....ακόμα και ο ΟΤΕ αναβαθμίζει πιο γρήγορα από αυτούς! Όλοι άχρηστοι είναι τελικά...

*ΥΓ: Και ακόμα δεν έχει μπει ο Σεπτέμβριος!!!!*
Ρε μήπως οι αναβαθμίσεις που έχουν γίνει μέχρι τώρα είναι εικονικές? Do you know Matrix ADSL? :Thinking:

----------


## sdikr

> _Αναβάθμιση θέλουμε και την θέλουμε τώρα...
> Γιατί? Γιατί την έχει ήδη ο γείτονας!!!_
> 
> =====================================
> 
> ΟΤΕ (μέσα Ιουνίου) : σήμερα ξεκινάμε το πιλοτικό και Σεπτέμβριο σκοπεύουμε να ξεκινήσουμε τις κανονικές αναβαθμίσεις
> ΟΤΕ (μέσα Αυγούστου) :  σήμερα ξεκινάμε τις κανονικές αναβαθμίσεις και θα τις τελειώσουμε σε 3 μήνες
> ΟΤΕ (μέσα Σεπτεμβρίου) : σήμερα τελειώσαμε τις αναβαθμίσεις και ξεκινάμε την επιδιόρθωση των προβλημάτων
> 
> ...


Εικονικές δεν θα το έλεγα  :Thinking:

----------


## wintech2003

Θες να πεις οτι οσοι αναβαθμίστηκαν θα ξανα-υποβαθμιστουν?  :Razz:

----------


## kadronarxis

Δεν κατάλαβα το ύφος σου chatasos.

----------


## chatasos

Απλά περιέγραψα με γλαφυρότητα την τρέχουσα -εικονική- πραγματικότητα...
Δεν υπάρχει λόγος να αγχώνεστε :Razz:

----------


## kadronarxis

Από άγχος, πίστεψέ με, δεν υπάρχει καθόλου.
Κακό αυτό, γιατί λίγο άγχος καλό κάνει.

Το σίγουρο είναι ότι ο οτε έχει αναβαθμίσει αρκετές περιοχές και μερικοί isps δεν ακολουθούν.Πως να ακολουθήσουν θα μου πεις; Τους έδωσε χρονοδιάγραμα ο οτέ;

Άρα μία λύση υπάρχει: αναβάθμιση όλων των ταχυτήτων από isps, εδώ και τώρα, και όταν ο οτέ είναι έτοιμος, όλα θα είναι πιο χαλαρά.

----------


## sdikr

> Από άγχος, πίστεψέ με, δεν υπάρχει καθόλου.
> Κακό αυτό, γιατί λίγο άγχος καλό κάνει.
> 
> Το σίγουρο είναι ότι ο οτε έχει αναβαθμίσει αρκετές περιοχές και μερικοί isps δεν ακολουθούν.Πως να ακολουθήσουν θα μου πεις; Τους έδωσε χρονοδιάγραμα ο οτέ;
> 
> Άρα μία λύση υπάρχει: αναβάθμιση όλων των ταχυτήτων από isps, εδώ και τώρα, και όταν ο οτέ είναι έτοιμος, όλα θα είναι πιο χαλαρά.


Και αυτός που έχει  απλή συνδρόμη  χωρίς πχ να έχει δηλώσει τηλέφωνικό νουμερο,  και που έχει δώσει στοιχεία πχ  του γραφείο  αλλά θέλει να κάνει χρήση στο σπίτι  πότε θα διπλασιαστεί;  οταν   γίνει αναβάθμιση  στο κέντρο του σπιτιου  ή στο κέντρο του γραφείου...;

----------


## wintech2003

Εγώ πάντως ακομα δεν καταλαβαινω για πιο λογο οι περισσότεροι 1024αρηδες που γίναν 2048, μειωθηκε η ταχύτητα τους στο μισο (δλδ ~512kbps)...

----------


## kadronarxis

Σπύρο, συνδρομή χωρίς να δηλώσεις τηλεφωνικό νούμερο νομίζω δε γίνεται.
Εκτός και αν εννοείς τις κάρτες.

Η σύνδεση με τον isp θα αναβαθμιστεί.Από όπου και αν μπεις εσύ, ο isp θα είναι αναβαθμισμένος.
Δηλαδή, στη δική μου σύνδεση, η οτενέτ με έχει αναβαθμίσει(έτσι λέει τουλάχιστον) στα 768.Αλλά περιμένω τον οτε.Αν δώσω τη σύνδεσή μου σε κάποιον που είναι αναβαθμισμένος απο οτε(θα το κάνω το απόγευμα), τότε θα έχω καθαρή 768/192.

Το σκεπτικό είναι καλό, και πρέπει οι isps να αναβαθμίσουν όλοι τώρα, για το λόγο ακριβώς που γράφει ο Σπύρος πιο πάνω.

edit: Πολύ καλό σκεπτικό Σπύρο....ωραίος ρε συ

----------


## nickg78

> Απλά περιέγραψα με γλαφυρότητα την τρέχουσα -εικονική- πραγματικότητα...
> Δεν υπάρχει λόγος να αγχώνεστε


Όταν βλέπεις να έχουν αναβαθμιστεί όλες οι γύρω από σένα περιοχές από την πρώτη μέρα που έβγαλε την ανακοίνωση ο ΟΤΕ και η δική σου περιοχή στη μέση, 10 μέρες μετά να μην έχει αναβαθμιστεί, είναι λογικό να υπάρχει κάποια απογοήτευση και προβληματισμός από μερικούς. 

Παρόλα αυτά, προς το παρόν αντιμετωπίζουμε την κατάσταση με υπομονή, χιούμορ και χαλαρά οι περισσότεροι. Πού θα πάει, θα έρθει κι η σειρά μας μέχρι τον Οκτώβρη-Νοέμβρη. Δηλαδή, μαζί με τα πρώτα χιόνια θα έρθει εδώ η αναβάθμιση του ΟΤΕ, έτσι, για να ταιριάζει και η έκφραση "βρε βρε, σαν τα χιόνια".  :Razz:

----------


## ArisV

Ακριβώς και γω χιόνια θα δώ πρώτα, παρά αναβάθμιση!  :One thumb up:  :Razz:

----------


## nickg78

> Ακριβώς και γω χιόνια θα δώ πρώτα, παρά αναβάθμιση!


Σε ποια περιοχή είσαι; 
Ελπίζω όχι στα Δωδεκάνησα, που είναι το μοναδικό μέρος της Ελλάδας όπου δεν χιονίζει ποτέ ε;  :Razz:

----------


## morfeas-dsl-

Το χειροτερο ειναι που ενω εχω αναβαθμιστει δε με βλεπουν στα κεντρικα σαν αναβαθμισμενο και δεν μπορω να παω 2mb. Μου ειπαν να περιμενω λιγες μερες...

----------


## Zorz

> Όταν βλέπεις να έχουν αναβαθμιστεί όλες οι γύρω από σένα περιοχές από την πρώτη μέρα που έβγαλε την ανακοίνωση ο ΟΤΕ και η δική σου περιοχή στη μέση, 10 μέρες μετά να μην έχει αναβαθμιστεί, είναι λογικό να υπάρχει κάποια απογοήτευση και προβληματισμός από μερικούς.


nick το έχεις τσεκάρει οτι όλες οι γύρω περιοχές έχουν αναβαθμιστεί ?

----------


## ArisV

> Σε ποια περιοχή είσαι; 
> Ελπίζω όχι στα Δωδεκάνησα, που είναι το μοναδικό μέρος της Ελλάδας όπου δεν χιονίζει ποτέ ε;


Μπά, εντάξει, Θεσσαλονίκη είμαι, χιονίζει χιονίζει, γι'αυτό σου λεώ, ή με τα χιόνια ή με τον Αι Βασίλη, λίγο αργότερα, δε βαριέσαι μωρέ!  :Razz:  :One thumb up:

----------


## nickg78

> nick το έχεις τσεκάρει οτι όλες οι γύρω περιοχές έχουν αναβαθμιστεί ?


Από γειτονικές ή κοντινές περιοχές: Μαρούσι, Ηράκλειο, Μεταμόρφωση, Χαλάνδρι, Πεύκη, Δροσιά, Άνοιξη, Νέα Ερυθραία, Εκάλη, Άγιος Στέφανος έχουν αναβαθμιστεί (άλλες πλήρως και άλλες σε μεγάλο μέρος τους) και μάλιστα οι περισσότερες μέσα στις πρώτες 2-3 μέρες, από ότι μαθαίνω από εδώ ή από αναφορές γνωστών και φίλων. Στη μέση μόνο εμείς και η Κηφισιά έχουμε (ξε)μείνει, αλλά τι να κάνουμε... μόνο υπομονή προς το παρόν.  :Smile:  

Νέα Μάκρη, Διόνυσο, Ραφήνα-Λούτσα, Μεσόγεια δεν ξέρω τι έχει γίνει, θα προσπαθήσω να μάθω για να έχουμε ακόμη πιο πλήρη εικόνα. Θα γράψω μόλις μάθω νέα.

----------


## maxorfo

Θερμή παράκληση όσοι αναφέρουν ότι έχουν αναβαθμιστεί, εκτός από περιοχή να αναφέρουν και αν είναι σε γραμμή PSTN ή ISDN. Κι' αυτό γιατί έχω την εντύπωση ότι ο ΟΤΕ έχει αναβαθμίσει στην πλειοψηφία τους κέντρα PSTN (τι γίνεται τους ζορίζουν τα ISDN  :Wink: .
Εγώ βρίσκομαι μεταξύ Κυψέλης και Πολυγώνου (τηλ. 210 884ΧΧΧΧΧ) σε κέντρο ISDN (DSLAM Siemens) και από αναβάθμιση τίποτα ακόμα, ενώ άλλοι γύρω μου που έχουν PSTN, έχουν αναβαθμιστεί από μέρες.

----------


## geobest99

> Μια παράκληση προς όλους του φίλους που αναβαθμιζονται ή που ρωτάνε , Συμπληρώστε στο Προφιλ σας το DSLAM που ανήκεται να περνουμε και οι υπόλοιποι χαμπάρι τι γίνεται και σε ποιές περιοχές ή στη χειρότερη στο Post που κάνετε βάλτε την περιοχή.
> 
> Φιλικά 
> Γιώργος





> Θερμή παράκληση όσοι αναφέρουν ότι έχουν αναβαθμιστεί, εκτός από περιοχή να αναφέρουν και αν είναι σε γραμμή PSTN ή ISDN. Κι' αυτό γιατί έχω την εντύπωση ότι ο ΟΤΕ έχει αναβαθμίσει στην πλειοψηφία τους κέντρα PSTN (τι γίνεται τους ζορίζουν τα ISDN .
> Εγώ βρίσκομαι μεταξύ Κυψέλης και Πολυγώνου (τηλ. 210 884ΧΧΧΧΧ) σε κέντρο ISDN (DSLAM Siemens) και από αναβάθμιση τίποτα ακόμα, ενώ άλλοι γύρω μου που έχουν PSTN, έχουν αναβαθμιστεί από μέρες.


Καντε ρε παιδια μια προσπάθεια ...

----------


## sdikr

> Καντε ρε παιδια μια προσπάθεια ...



άλλες  83 σελίδες;;;;    :Scared:

----------


## geo7

Περιοχη ζωγραφου/δσλαμ Αμπελοκηπων/ondslkit 512 isdn αναβαθμισμενο!! σε 1024 εδω και 8-9 μερες 
Κοιταξτε αποδοση απο dsl1024/256  :Evil:  
*227.5 kilobits per second
Communications 227.5 kilobits per second
Storage 27.8 kilobytes per second
1MB file download 36.9 seconds
Subjective rating Mediocre*

Για 3-4 μερες δουλευε αρκετα καλα (85-100ΚΒ) αλλα ειναι 2 μερες τωρα που με εχει @#@#$$$!!! :Evil: 

και το χειροτερο ειναι οτι πριν την αναβαθμιση πεταγε  :Crying:  

κατα τα αλλα σκεφτομουν να μεγαλωσω και το διαστημα δεσμευσης για να παω στα 2048...αλλα μαλλον δεν υπαρχει λογος να το επιχειρησω...με βλεπω να εχω ονομαστικη 2048 και αποδοση dial-up  :Mad:

----------


## skiabox

Εγω που κατεβαζω τωρα με 70kb/sec τι να υποθεσω?Εχω 512 γραμμη και περιμενω το διπλασιασμο.Με αναβαθμισανε απο 512 σε 768???!!!(Λάρισα ,κεντρο μεταμορφωση)

----------


## tsaros

που θα παει πια με αυτην την ασταθεια στις ταχυτητες??
εδω και 4 μερες εχει αναβαθμιστει η περιοχη μου και υποτιθεται πηγα σε 2048 

κοιταξτε διαφορα απο ωρα σε ωρα

running 10s outbound test (client to server) . . . . . 225.85Kb/s
running 10s inbound test (server to client) . . . . . . 1.68Mb/s

running 10s outbound test (client to server) . . . . . 225.49Kb/s
running 10s inbound test (server to client) . . . . . . 779.89kb/s


αν δεν ητανε ετοιμοι να κανουν τον διπλασιασμο ας μην τον κανανε μονο για τα ματια του κοσμου χωρις να αναβαθμισουνε πρωτα τις υποδομες τους

----------


## Προφέσσορας_Χάος

> Καλω τους φιλους απο Πεντελη,Μαρουσι,Ανω Βριλησσια και Μελισσια,να καταβαλουν τον οβολο τους σε τραπεζικο λογαριασμο που θα ανοιχτει εντος της ημερας.
> Τα χρηματα που θα συγκεντρωθουν,θα παραδωθουν μεσα σε φακελο (οπως απαιτουν τα ηθη και εθιμα της χωρας) στοους αρμοδιους του ΟΤΕ-ΜΑΣ ΕΝΩΝΕΙ.


πολύ καλή ιδέα..να γίνουμε και ανάδοχοι γονείς ενως DSLAM απο τριτοκοσμική χώρα οπως η Ελλάδα!!! απλά με ενα τηλεφώνημα στον ΟΤΕ..!!!
Με λένε Θοδωρή ειμαι 25 και το dslam μου ειναι 1 μηνών και πάει λέγοντας..θα μας δείξει και η ΤΒ!!!

----------


## Masochist

Σέρρες 31/08/2006 15:45
έγινε ο διπλασιασμός (512 --> 1024)
Μακάρι να μην γινότανε!!! μέχρι πριν τον διπλασιαμό κατέβαζα με 50 σταθερά τώρα με 2-7!!! μόνο μερικές στιγμές πιάνει ταχύτητα. 
ΦΤΟΥ ΣΑΣ ποτετζίδες

----------


## skiabox

Τελικα με ftp στο ntua εφτασα και μεχρι 110kb/sec αλλα η ταχυτητα παιζει πολυ.Βλεπω μεχρι και 7αρι μπροστα.

----------


## @GT

Εσείς στην Αθήνα και στην Θεσσαλονίκη κάτι κάνετε κουτσά στραβά αναβαθμίζεστε σιγά σιγά. :Rowwing:  
Εμείς εδώ *Πάτρα* ακόμα τίποτα ούτε *έχουμε δει ούτε έχουμε ακούσει να αναβαθμίσθηκε κανείς.* :Very angry:

----------


## gatoulas

> άλλες  83 σελίδες;;;;


Εγώ θα έμπαινα στον πειρασμό...  :Whistle:

----------


## alexnts

> Καλησπέρα pnma.
> Ναι πράγματι οι ταχύτητες σε όσους ανήκουν στο Παύλου Μελά είναι δραματικές.
> Λογικά θα φτιάξει κάποια στιγμή.Το πότε άγνωστο.... 384 εδώ και max 20KBytes/sec.


+1
Οτενετ 512. Πριν αρχισουν οι αναβαθμισεις κατεβαζα με 50-52ΚΒ τωρα 25 με το ζορι....

----------


## tsaros

τελικα αναβαθμιση η υποβαθμιση μας εκαναν? :Laughing:

----------


## zafx

> Εσείς στην Αθήνα και στην Θεσσαλονίκη κάτι κάνετε κουτσά στραβά αναβαθμίζεστε σιγά σιγά. 
> Εμείς εδώ *Πάτρα* ακόμα τίποτα ούτε *έχουμε δει ούτε έχουμε ακούσει να αναβαθμίσθηκε κανείς.*


Μην ξεχνάς και εμάς τους υπερτυχερούς που πέφτουμε σε Alcatel DSLAMS σε όλη την Ελλάδα  :Wink:

----------


## golity

> Μην ξεχνάς και εμάς τους υπερτυχερούς που πέφτουμε σε Alcatel DSLAMS σε όλη την Ελλάδα


Μη ξεχνάς και αυτούς που αναβαθμίστηκαν και κατεβάζουν λιγότερο από οτι πριν...

άρα καλά είμαστε  :Razz:

----------


## TEO_Q

Γιατί βρε παιδιά παραπονιέστε;Siemens στο περιστέρι είμαι και δεν κουνιέται τίποτα ακόμα. Υπομονή :Crying:

----------


## gegeor

> Γιατί βρε παιδιά παραπονιέστε;Siemens στο περιστέρι είμαι και δεν κουνιέται τίποτα ακόμα. Υπομονή


...και  είμαστε  και ο μεγαλυτερος  δημος εεεε?

Ρωτησα παντως  στον ΟΤΕ Περιστερίου  και  μου  απάντησαν  οτι  ειναι  θεμα  που  διαχειριζονται... απο  τα  "κεντρικα"  του πΟΤΕ .. :Whistle:  Δεν  ειχε ιδεα για  το ποτε  θα  ξεκινήσουν  αναβαθμίσεις  στο  Περιστερι...... :Thinking:  
& παραμένει το  ερώτημα.....: --Ποτε  θα  αναβαθμιστω..?ΟΕΟ......πΟΤΕ! :Sorry:  

Γ.

----------


## sdikr

> Απλά περιέγραψα με γλαφυρότητα την τρέχουσα -εικονική- πραγματικότητα...
> Δεν υπάρχει λόγος να αγχώνεστε



Εγώ εχω ενα νέο Matrix  (ξέρεις εσύ)



_Αναβάθμιση θέλουμε και την θέλουμε τώρα...
Γιατί? Γιατί την έχει ήδη ο γείτονας!!!_

=====================================

ΟΤΕ (μέσα Ιουνίου) : σήμερα ξεκινάμε το πιλοτικό και Σεπτέμβριο σκοπεύουμε να ξεκινήσουμε τις κανονικές αναβαθμίσεις
ΟΤΕ (μέσα Αυγούστου) :  σήμερα ξεκινάμε τις κανονικές αναβαθμίσεις και θα τις τελειώσουμε σε 3 μήνες
ΟΤΕ (μέσα Σεπτεμβρίου) : σήμερα τελειώσαμε τις αναβαθμίσεις και ξεκινάμε την επιδιόρθωση των προβλημάτων

Διευθ. Σύμβουλος ISP: ελά ρε οτε είναι αυτός μέχρι να το κάνει εμείς θα βγάλουμε ανακοινωση  οτι κάνουμε αναβάθμιση

Στ.  ISP :  ξέρετε  ο ΟΤΕ το έκανε!
Διευθ. Σύμβουλος ISP:  ωχ αμαν μας την κάτσαν,   χτύπα  ενα  αναβάθμιση  εκεί που μας πέρνει  (οχι σε αυτά που βάλαμε για να πάρουμε πελάτες,  ξέρεις εσύ)
Στ.  ISP :  μα κυριέ η Οτενετ  το δίνει
Διευθ. Σύμβουλος ISP:  ασε να το δίνει ρεεεε  εμείς είμαστε οι πρώτοι
Στ.  ISP :   κυριε φωνάζουν,  οι άλλοι isp  το δίνουν  εμείς τι κάνουμε.......................
Διευθ. Σύμβουλος ISP:   κανά καλό site με αγγελιες  ξέρεις;
Στ.  ISP :   μα μπορουμε να τους πουμε αυτό που ειπαμε πέρσι,    για το δικό μας δικτύο.....
Διευθ. Σύμβουλος ISP:  εχείς δικαιο,  πως μου ξέφυγε αυτό,  θα πάρεις προαγωγη.....
Στ.  ISP :  εεεε ξέρετε  στην περιοχή μου ακόμα δεν μου κάναν  αναβαθμιση το λογαριασμό..
Διευθ. Σύμβουλος ISP:  εεε καλά μην κάνεις έτσι δες κανα Matrix





> Καταναλωτής: κοίτα κάτι αργόσχολους ISPs που έχουμε....ακόμα και ο ΟΤΕ αναβαθμίζει πιο γρήγορα από αυτούς! Όλοι άχρηστοι είναι τελικά...


Δεν είναι;   τι ειναι ποιο δυσκολο,  να βάλεις νέες κάρτες,  κλπ  ή να πείς  τάδε  χρήστης  απο 1024  στα 2048  και του κάνεις και ενα script  και τα κάνει αυτόματα...



> *ΥΓ: Και ακόμα δεν έχει μπει ο Σεπτέμβριος!!!!*
> Ρε μήπως οι αναβαθμίσεις που έχουν γίνει μέχρι τώρα είναι εικονικές? Do you know Matrix ADSL?


Απο τον ΟΤΕ ή απο τους πάροχους;

----------


## eon.s60@

Εκτος του ότι δεν μας αναβαθμίσουν σερνόμαστε κιόλας... Εδώ και 4 μέρες σέρνομαι στο άνοιγμα σελίδων και όταν κατεβάζει το πολύ με 40 να κατεβάζει! 512 έχω! Με 52 κατέβαζα... Από το ίδιο site.

----------


## STARJOHN

Παιδια υπομονη Περιοχη Αρτεμιδα Σημερα προς μεγαλη εκπληξη
απο 512 - σε 1024 DOWNLOAD 114kB με ALTEC
Να δουμε οταν τελεισωσει αυτο(πιστευω πιο γρηγορα απο τρεισ μηνες) τι
ψαρια θα πισουμε.ΥΠΟΜΟΝΗ και καλη ΑΝΑΒΑΘΜΙΣΗ γρηγορα.

----------


## chatasos

> Δεν είναι;   τι ειναι ποιο δυσκολο,  να βάλεις νέες κάρτες,  κλπ  ή να πείς  τάδε  χρήστης  απο 1024  στα 2048  και του κάνεις και ενα script  και τα κάνει αυτόματα...


Σαφέστατα οι αναβαθμίσεις στα dslam είναι πολύ πιο δύσκολες/χρονοβόρες σε σχέση με αυτές των παρόχων...ιδίως με την συγκεκριμένη υλοποίηση του ΟΤΕ. :Thinking: 

Αλλά είναι λίγο αδικία να κατηγορούνται οι πάροχοι για αργοπορία όταν ο ΟΤΕ κάνει ότι του καπνίζει, όποτε του καπνίζει, όπως του καπνίζει.
Και επίσης δεν είναι ένα script που το κάνει αυτόματα. Τα συστήματα μηχανοργάνωσης είναι πολύ πιο πολύπλοκα :Wink:

----------


## Zorz

Ρε παιδιά τι γίνεται ? 
Εδω η αναβάθμιση δεν έχει γίνει ακόμα αλλα για κάποιο λόγο οι ταχύτητες είναι οι χειρότερες απο τον περασμένο Δεκέμβριο που έβαλα 1024 ! 75 kbs/sec απο ntua ενω μέχρι πριν λίγο καιρό δεν είχα κατέβει ποτέ κατω απο 100 kbs.
Mήπως έχει μπουκώσει ολο το σύστημα με τις αναβαθμίσεις ?

----------


## sdikr

> Σαφέστατα οι αναβαθμίσεις στα dslam είναι πολύ πιο δύσκολες/χρονοβόρες σε σχέση με αυτές των παρόχων...ιδίως με την συγκεκριμένη υλοποίηση του ΟΤΕ.
> 
> Αλλά είναι λίγο αδικία να κατηγορούνται οι πάροχοι για αργοπορία όταν ο ΟΤΕ κάνει ότι του καπνίζει, όποτε του καπνίζει, όπως του καπνίζει.
> Και επίσης δεν είναι ένα script που το κάνει αυτόματα. Τα συστήματα μηχανοργάνωσης είναι πολύ πιο πολύπλοκα


Το περιέργο είναι οτι κόφτη στην 1024  βάλαν  σχεδόν αμέσως   :Wink: 

Απο την άλλη εγώ δεν κατηγόρω του πάροχους  για αργοπορία,  τους κατηγόρω  γιατί  πετάνε πάλι το μπαλάκι  στο "ο ΟΤΕ φταίει"
Ας πούνε  κυριέ  οι αναβαθμίσεις θα γίνουν  μέσα σε χ  χρονικό πλαίσιο

----------


## Νικαετός

@Ζορζ , 75 είσαι κανόνι ! Εγώ σήμερα δεν ανέβηκα πάνω από 25 ΚΒ/s ...αυτό που μου κάνει εντύπωση είναι πως και το upload δεν πάει πάνω από 100 Kbps ...κάτι πάει πολύ μα πολύ στραβά !!

----------


## chatasos

> Το περιέργο είναι οτι κόφτη στην 1024  βάλαν  σχεδόν αμέσως


Πόσοι ήταν οι 1024 σε σχέση με τους υπόλοιπους? :Wink: 




> Απο την άλλη εγώ δεν κατηγόρω του πάροχους  για αργοπορία,  τους κατηγόρω  γιατί  πετάνε πάλι το μπαλάκι  στο "ο ΟΤΕ φταίει"
> Ας πούνε  κυριέ  οι αναβαθμίσεις θα γίνουν  μέσα σε χ  χρονικό πλαίσιο


Έτσι δεν έχουν πει οι περισσότεροι?

----------


## sdikr

> Πόσοι ήταν οι 1024 σε σχέση με τους υπόλοιπους?
> 
> 
> Έτσι δεν έχουν πει οι περισσότεροι?



Δηλάδη ποια η διαφόρα  του να μπεί  ο κόφτης  σε αρκετούς που ήταν στα 1024  απο το να γίνει η αναβάθμιση σε όλους  στο διπλό;    3χ;


Δεν λένε οι αναβαθμίσεις θα γίνουν σε λογικά πλαισια,  λένε,  οι αναβαθμίσεις θα γίνουν εφόσον μας ενημερώσει ο ΟΤΕ  οτι γίναν, υπάρχει μια διαφορά εδώ

----------


## ogenikos

> ...Και επίσης δεν είναι ένα script που το κάνει αυτόματα. Τα συστήματα μηχανοργάνωσης είναι πολύ πιο πολύπλοκα


Κάποια γραμμή όταν είναι συνδεμένη σε ένα dslam, ρυθμισμένη π.χ 384/128 και χρειάζεται να γίνει π.χ 1024/256, πρέπει να γίνει με φυσική παρουσία κάποιου τεχνικού; γιατί είχα την εντύπωση ότι μπορεί να γίνει remotely όπως π.χ ένα managed switch, που αν θέλεις να αλλάξεις την πόρτα που συνδέεται ένα pc απο 100Mbit σε 1000Mbit δεν χρειάζεται φυσική παρέμβαση.
Και όσο για τα τμήματα μηχανοργάνωσης που ανέφερες μάλλον είναι *μηχανοργάνωτα !*

----------


## nitourn

Εγώ που είμαι Σέρρες αναβαθμίστηκα σήμερα το πρωι αν και περίμενα τέλη Σεπτεμβρίου. Όμως η Forthnet παρα τις υποσχέσεις ακόμα δεν με αναβάθμισε σε 1024. Και εγώ πιστεύω ότι δεν πρέπει να τα βάζουμε συνέχεια με τον ΟΤΕ. Ας αναλάβουν και οι ISP τις υποχρεώσεις και τις ευθύνες τους.

Παρεπιπτόντως ξέρει κανείς πότε θα αναβαθμίσει και η Forthnet τις συνδρομές? Ο ΟΤΕ αυτο που ήταν να κάνει το έκανε σε μένα.

----------


## globalnoise

Ιδέα μου είναι ή αυτή η περίοδος είναι αναβαθμίσεις μόνο σε PSTN DSLAMS?  :Thinking:  

Το λέω γιατί με τον κολλητό μου πέφτουμε στο ίδιο κέντρο αλλά σε ξεχωριστό dslam. PSTN αυτός, ISDN εγώ. Εγώ πέφτω σε siemens. Αυτός μπορεί σε ZTE.. Όντως τα ZTE σε τι προτεραιότητα βρίσκοντε?

----------


## No-Name

Παιδάκια να ρωτήσω...Γιατί νομίζω πώς οι πάροχοι δίνουν 2048 συνδρομές μόνο στα χαρτιά??
Εκτος των 200-220 που είχα προχθες για μερικές ώρες μας τελείωσε πάει...πάνω από 110 δεν έχει πάει και δεν φτάει η γραμμή απόσο  μου είπαν οι τεχνικοί του ΟΤΕ.
Ποιον να πάρει και να σηκώσει λοιπον?  :Thinking:

----------


## sdikr

> Ιδέα μου είναι ή αυτή η περίοδος είναι αναβαθμίσεις μόνο σε PSTN DSLAMS?  
> 
> Το λέω γιατί με τον κολλητό μου πέφτουμε στο ίδιο κέντρο αλλά σε ξεχωριστό dslam. PSTN αυτός, ISDN εγώ. Εγώ πέφτω σε siemens. Αυτός μπορεί σε ZTE.. Όντως τα ZTE σε τι προτεραιότητα βρίσκοντε?


Σε όλα κάνουν  απλά έχουν αφήσει λίγο τα alcatel





> Παιδάκια να ρωτήσω...Γιατί νομίζω πώς οι πάροχοι δίνουν 2048 συνδρομές μόνο στα χαρτιά??
> Εκτος των 200-220 που είχα προχθες για μερικές ώρες μας τελείωσε πάει...πάνω από 110 δεν έχει πάει και δεν φτάει η γραμμή απόσο  μου είπαν οι τεχνικοί του ΟΤΕ.
> Ποιον να πάρει και να σηκώσει λοιπον?


μπορείς πάντα να δοκιμάσεις μέ αλλον πάροχο

----------


## No-Name

το έχω ξαναπέι και με τους 4 που έχω δοκιμάσει και είναι θεωρητικα 2048 δεν δίνει πάνω απο 110...από τον ΟΤΕ μου είπαν επίσης πώς δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα οπότε ακόμα περιμένω την άγια μέρα που θα διορθωθεί η κατάσταση.Εξάλλου 1mbps πληρώνω τουλάχιστον να έχω αυτό  :Smile: 

Από την ημέρα που έβαλαν χέρι στο dslam Κορυδαλλού και είχα αποσυνδέσεις και μετά χαθήκαν οι καλές και ένδοξεσ στιγμες

----------


## sdikr

> το έχω ξαναπέι και με τους 4 που έχω δοκιμάσει και είναι θεωρητικα 2048 δεν δίνει πάνω απο 110...από τον ΟΤΕ μου είπαν επίσης πώς δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα οπότε ακόμα περιμένω την άγια μέρα που θα διορθωθεί η κατάσταση.Εξάλλου 1mbps πληρώνω τουλάχιστον να έχω αυτό 
> 
> Από την ημέρα που έβαλαν χέρι στο dslam Κορυδαλλού και είχα αποσυνδέσεις και μετά χαθήκαν οι καλές και ένδοξεσ στιγμες


Αν θυμάμαι καλά είχες πει οτι δεν είχες κάν συνδεσή και με τους 4   :Wink: 

οπότε πάλι ο  κοινός παράγοντας  ειναι ο ΟΤΕ  :Wink:

----------


## No-Name

Εκείνη την ημέρα ναι όντως υπήρχε πρόβλημα και δεν μπορούσα να μπώ με κανεναν.
Απλώς με παραξενεύει το γεγονός πώς δεν υπάρχει στη γραμμή μου πρόβλημα , δεν έχουν λόγω να με δουλεύουν από τον ΟΤΕ, οπότε μάλλον το dslam θα είναι σε κατάσταση εκτάκτου ανάγκης......ΑΝΑΒΑΘΜΙΣΗ  :Wink:

----------


## NiKapa

Ο Οτε κανει οτι μπορει...αυτα τα λιγα τελικα....αλλα κι υπολοιποι κρυβονται πισω απ'την αδυναμια του και ειναι στο τελος χειροτεροι ..

----------


## depmode

> που θα παει πια με αυτην την ασταθεια στις ταχυτητες??
> εδω και 4 μερες εχει αναβαθμιστει η περιοχη μου και υποτιθεται πηγα σε 2048 
> 
> κοιταξτε διαφορα απο ωρα σε ωρα
> 
> running 10s outbound test (client to server) . . . . . 225.85Kb/s
> running 10s inbound test (server to client) . . . . . . 1.68Mb/s
> 
> running 10s outbound test (client to server) . . . . . 225.49Kb/s
> ...


Πλακα κανεις;Ειμαστε ιδια περιοχη και το καλυτερο τεστ μου δεν φτανει το χειροτερο σου.Ποτε δεν ειδα σε τεστ πανω απο 750kb/s.Τι γινεται ρε γ@μοτο; :Evil:  Κατεβαζω με 30kb/s.Σε λιγο η 2048 θα ειναι χειροτερη απο την dial-up.

Μαλλον θα πρεπει να ξεθαψω τα καλωδια και το μοντεμ. :Shoot:   :Shoot:   :Shoot:

----------


## tsaros

αστα  γειτονα τραγικη η κατασταση και χαρηκαμε την δευτερα που μας διπλασιασαν
δεν μας αφηναν στην υσηχια μας θελανε και διπλασιασμο τρομαρα τους :Laughing:

----------


## chatasos

> Δηλάδη ποια η διαφόρα  του να μπεί  ο κόφτης  σε αρκετούς που ήταν στα 1024  απο το να γίνει η αναβάθμιση σε όλους  στο διπλό;    3χ;


Δυστυχώς δεν μπορώ σου εξηγήσω αν δεν γνωρίζεις πως ακριβώς λειτουργούν τα μηχανογραφικά συστήματα.
Η ενεργοποίηση του "κόφτη" είναι τεχνικό θέμα και απαιτεί απλά κάποιες ώρες (το πολύ) δουλειά.
Η αναβάθμιση των ταχυτήτων όλων των υπηρεσιών (αλλά και η δημιουργία κάποιων καινούργιων) είναι τεχνικό/λογιστικό θέμα και απαιτεί πολύ περισσότερο.




> Δεν λένε οι αναβαθμίσεις θα γίνουν σε λογικά πλαισια,  λένε,  οι αναβαθμίσεις θα γίνουν εφόσον μας ενημερώσει ο ΟΤΕ  οτι γίναν, υπάρχει μια διαφορά εδώ


Κάποιοι το λένε, κάποιοι άλλοι όχι. Ο καθένας θα έχει τους λόγους του (και ένας πολύ καλός είναι ότι πρέπει ταυτόχρονα να ελέγχεται η τρέχουσα κατάσταση του δικτύου/εξοπλισμού). Δυστυχώς αυτά γίνονται όταν δεν υπάρχει επίσημη ενημέρωση από τον ΟΤΕ.

----------


## sdikr

> Δυστυχώς δεν μπορώ σου εξηγήσω αν δεν γνωρίζεις πως ακριβώς λειτουργούν τα μηχανογραφικά συστήματα.
> Η ενεργοποίηση του "κόφτη" είναι τεχνικό θέμα και απαιτεί απλά κάποιες ώρες (το πολύ) δουλειά.
> Η αναβάθμιση των ταχυτήτων όλων των υπηρεσιών (αλλά και η δημιουργία κάποιων καινούργιων) είναι τεχνικό/λογιστικό θέμα και απαιτεί πολύ περισσότερο.
> 
> 
> Κάποιοι το λένε, κάποιοι άλλοι όχι. Ο καθένας θα έχει τους λόγους του (και ένας πολύ καλός είναι ότι πρέπει ταυτόχρονα να ελέγχεται η τρέχουσα κατάσταση του δικτύου/εξοπλισμού). Δυστυχώς αυτά γίνονται όταν δεν υπάρχει επίσημη ενημέρωση από τον ΟΤΕ.



Και επείδη εγώ δεν καταλαβαίνω,  αλλά προσπαθώ με το μικρό μου μυαλουδάκι να κάνω κάποιες σκέψεις....

Αφού έχει γίνει αναβάθμιση σε κάποιους χρήστες  στα  2048   αυτό σημαίνει οτι εγινε η δουλειά  η λογιστική ,  ετσί δεν είναι;

οπότε  το τεχνικό θέμα  δεν θα έπρεπε να είναι κάποιες ώρες πάλι το πολύ;

Επισημή αναφορά υπάρχει απο τον ΟΤΕ,   εστώ όμως και να έχουν πρόβλημα  με το δικό του δικτύο εξοπλισμό λόγο του οτι μπορεί να τους επιάσε ο ΟΤΕ στα πράσα,  πάλι  δεν μπορούν να πουνέ περιμένουμε τον ΟΤΕ,  θα μπορούσαν να πουνέ ξέρετε δεν είμαστε ετοιμοι ακόμα.... :Whistle:

----------


## kadronarxis

Μόλις γύρισα από φίλο που ανήκει στο κέντρο Ροστάν στη Θεσσαλονίκη.
Έχει αναβαθμιστεί σε 768/192.

Έχει το ρούτερ speedtouch 536 isdn,και μόλις μπήκε στο adsl menu, μου έδειξε

Local : TMMB

Remote: ALCB

Η αναβάθμιση του έχει γίνει εδώ και 1,5 Β Δ Ο Μ Α Δ Α ίσως και περισσότερο.

Κάτι παίζει εδώ με τον ΟΤΕ, και σίγουρα δεν είναι ευχάριστο.

----------


## sdikr

> Μόλις γύρισα από φίλο που ανήκει στο κέντρο Ροστάν στη Θεσσαλονίκη.
> Έχει αναβαθμιστεί σε 768/192.
> 
> Έχει το ρούτερ speedtouch 536 isdn,και μόλις μπήκε στο adsl menu, μου έδειξε
> 
> Local : TMMB
> 
> Remote: ALCB
> 
> ...


ALCB  λέει και  το intracom  (alcatel chipset)

Αλλώστε στην Ροσταν δεν έχουμε  alcatel  dslam  :Razz:

----------


## kadronarxis

OK Σπύρο, ευχαριστώ για τη διευκρίνηση.

έπαθα πλάκα μόλις το είδα...Λέω αποκλείεται...

άκυρος ο συναγερμός!!

----------


## BAB73

Εδω σ'εμενα ( Καλαμαρια) ακομα τιποτα. Εχω PSTN 512 Otenet.
 :Thinking:

----------


## chatasos

> Και επείδη εγώ δεν καταλαβαίνω,  αλλά προσπαθώ με το μικρό μου μυαλουδάκι να κάνω κάποιες σκέψεις....
> 
> Αφού έχει γίνει αναβάθμιση σε κάποιους χρήστες  στα  2048   αυτό σημαίνει οτι εγινε η δουλειά  η λογιστική ,  ετσί δεν είναι;
> 
> οπότε  το τεχνικό θέμα  δεν θα έπρεπε να είναι κάποιες ώρες πάλι το πολύ;


Δεν είναι τόσο απλά...
Μπορεί σε 5 λεπτά να σε αναβαθμίσει "ανεπίσημα" (π.χ. πιλοτικά => δεν εμπλέκονται λογιστικά), αλλά για να περάσει αυτό στο επίσημο μηχανογραφικό σύστημα του εκάστοτε παρόχου χρειάζεται πολύ παραπάνω δουλειά.
Δυστυχώς σε περισσότερες λεπτομέρειες δεν μπορώ να μπω.




> Επισημή αναφορά υπάρχει απο τον ΟΤΕ,   εστώ όμως και να έχουν πρόβλημα  με το δικό του δικτύο εξοπλισμό λόγο του οτι μπορεί να τους επιάσε ο ΟΤΕ στα πράσα,  πάλι  δεν μπορούν να πουνέ περιμένουμε τον ΟΤΕ,  θα μπορούσαν να πουνέ ξέρετε δεν είμαστε ετοιμοι ακόμα....


Ρίξε μια ματιά (αν έχεις την δυνατότητα) στα επίσημα δελτία που βγάζει η BT προς τους εκεί παρόχους και θα καταλάβεις τι εστί επίσημη (& αναλυτική) ενημέρωση.

Σε κάθε περίπτωση όλοι οι πάροχοι περιμένουν τον ΟΤΕ γιατί δεν ξέρουν μέχρι που έχει φτάσει.
Το "δεν είμαι έτοιμος" δεν λέει κάτι αν το πει ο πάροχος. Δεν είναι έτοιμος γιατί? Γιατί πολύ απλά δεν ξέρει τι γίνεται στο δίκτυο του ΟΤΕ.
Δηλαδή αν τους αναβαθμίσουν όλους άμεσα και ξαφνικά πιτάρει το δίκτυο τους θα είναι καλύτερο? Οπότε περιμένουν να σταθεροποιηθεί η κατάσταση με τις αναβαθμίσεις του ΟΤΕ και αναλόγως προχωράνε στις δικές τους αναβαθμίσεις.
Αν ο ΟΤΕ είχε φροντίσει να κάνει σωστό monitoring του δικτύου του και παρείχε τις απαραίτητες πληροφορίες σε ΟΛΟΥΣ τους παρόχους, κανείς τους δεν θα τα έριχνε τον ΟΤΕ στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση.

----------


## sdikr

> Δεν είναι τόσο απλά...
> Μπορεί σε 5 λεπτά να σε αναβαθμίσει "ανεπίσημα" (π.χ. πιλοτικά => δεν εμπλέκονται λογιστικά), αλλά για να περάσει αυτό στο επίσημο μηχανογραφικό σύστημα του εκάστοτε παρόχου χρειάζεται πολύ παραπάνω δουλειά.
> Δυστυχώς σε περισσότερες λεπτομέρειες δεν μπορώ να μπω.
> 
> 
> Ρίξε μια ματιά (αν έχεις την δυνατότητα) στα επίσημα δελτία που βγάζει η BT προς τους εκεί παρόχους και θα καταλάβεις τι εστί επίσημη (& αναλυτική) ενημέρωση.
> 
> Σε κάθε περίπτωση όλοι οι πάροχοι περιμένουν τον ΟΤΕ γιατί δεν ξέρουν μέχρι που έχει φτάσει.
> Το "δεν είμαι έτοιμος" δεν λέει κάτι αν το πει ο πάροχος. Δεν είναι έτοιμος γιατί? Γιατί πολύ απλά δεν ξέρει τι γίνεται στο δίκτυο του ΟΤΕ.
> ...


Και ξαναλέω,  έχουν κάνει αναβαθμίσεις πέραν του πιλοτικου   :Wink:   είναι πλεον επισήμες
ακόμα το έχουν βγάλει σαν τιμές στις σελίδες τους  και σαν ανακοινώσεις  


Ναι για το ότι δινεί ο ΟΤΕ και οι πάροχοι (εκτός Hol ) αυτό το πράγμα ειναι κακό, αλλά πάλι η ερώτηση παραμένει,   ρώτανε για αναβάθμιση  ταχυτήτας οι χρήστες,  σου λεει ο τάδε φίλος με ίδιο πάροχο έχει αναβαθμιστεί,  εγώ γιατί οχι;    απάντηση απο πάροχο  φταίει ο ΟΤΕ

 :Thinking:

----------


## chatasos

> Και ξαναλέω, έχουν κάνει αναβαθμίσεις πέραν του πιλοτικου  είναι πλεον επισήμες
> ακόμα το έχουν βγάλει σαν τιμές στις σελίδες τους και σαν ανακοινώσεις


Το ότι έχει αναβαθμιστεί ο Χ συνδρομητής δεν σημαίνει ότι έχει αναβαθμιστεί και ο Υ επειδή είναι στον ίδιο provider.
Οι 10 υπηρεσίες που εσύ βλέπεις στην επιφάνεια, στην πραγματικότητα είναι 200+ και δεν μπορείς να ξέρεις σε ποια από αυτές ανήκει ο καθένας.




> Ναι για το ότι δινεί ο ΟΤΕ και οι πάροχοι (εκτός Hol ) αυτό το πράγμα ειναι κακό, αλλά πάλι η ερώτηση παραμένει, ρώτανε για αναβάθμιση ταχυτήτας οι χρήστες, σου λεει ο τάδε φίλος με ίδιο πάροχο έχει αναβαθμιστεί, εγώ γιατί οχι; απάντηση απο πάροχο φταίει ο ΟΤΕ


Όσο για αυτούς που λένε "φταίει ο ΟΤΕ" (ποιοι?), μου φαίνεται λογικότερο να λένε "περιμένουμε τον ΟΤΕ" και απλά να γίνεται παράφραση κατά την μεταφορά των λεγόμενων. Ο καθένας ακολουθεί την πολιτική αναβάθμισης που έχει διαλέξει.

----------


## sdikr

> Το ότι έχει αναβαθμιστεί ο Χ συνδρομητής δεν σημαίνει ότι έχει αναβαθμιστεί και ο Υ επειδή είναι στον ίδιο provider.
> Οι 10 υπηρεσίες που εσύ βλέπεις στην επιφάνεια, στην πραγματικότητα είναι 200+ και δεν μπορείς να ξέρεις σε ποια από αυτές ανήκει ο καθένας.
> 
> 
> 
> Όσο για αυτούς που λένε "φταίει ο ΟΤΕ" (ποιοι?), μου φαίνεται λογικότερο να λένε "περιμένουμε τον ΟΤΕ" και απλά να γίνεται παράφραση κατά την μεταφορά των λεγόμενων. Ο καθένας ακολουθεί την πολιτική αναβάθμισης που έχει διαλέξει.


Σιγούρα δεν μπορώ να ξέρω αυτες τις συνθήκες, απλός χρήστης είμαι.....




οσο για το ποιοι λένε φταίει ο ΟΤΕ  διάβασε  τα ποστ στις σχετικές ανακοινώσεις





Off Topic


		Μηπώς καιρός να αλλάξουν πρόγραμμα μηχανογράφησης  :Razz:

----------


## chemeng

DSLAM Δαγκλή upgraded  :One thumb up:

----------


## gallahant

Οι αναβαθμισεις γινονται ανα dslam, ανα provider, ανα πακετο, η αναλογως της ταχυτητας της συνδεσης? :Thinking: 

η απλα γινονται με τυχαια σειρα?

----------


## BlueChris

Δεν είναι περίεργο που μετά τις πρώτες μέρες η αναβαθμίσεις μειώθηκαν σε ρυθμό? Η γνώμη μου είναι πως πιτάρανε λίγο και κάνουνε λίγο κράτει να αναβαθμίσουν τα backbone....

----------


## nickg78

Εδώ τίποτα ακόμα... 

Απλά να αναφέρω ότι τις τελευταίες 5 μέρες η σύνδεση έχει πλακωθεί στα disconnects, 2-3 φορές τη μέρα ή και συχνότερα. Ένα εκνευριστικό πράγμα που σε κάνει σε κάθε αποσύνδεση να ελπίζεις ότι έγινε επιτέλους η περιβόητη αναβάθμιση. Και τελικά μετά την επανασύνδεση απλά βλέπεις ότι είσαι στις ίδιες ταχύτητες...

----------


## anastassio

Και σε μενα ακριβως τα ιδια disconnect 2- 3 φορες τη μερα εδω και μια εβδομαδα.
υπομονη τι να κανεις...
Αλλα πιστυω οτι ειμαστε κοντα... :Smile:

----------


## cosmos

Σκόρπιες σκέψεις:
1) Καλό πράγμα η αναβάθμιση
2) Τα καλά πράγματα δε γίνονται σε μία ημέρα - υπομονή!
3) Φοβάμαι τι αντίκτυπο μπορεί να έχει το γύρισμα σε πολλούς από fast σε interleaved...
4) Χαλαρά ISP με ζορισμένα links με εξωτερικό και ήδη μεγάλο αριθμό χρηστών θα ζοριστούν άσχημα (εκτίμηση HOL σε μεγάλο βαθμό, OTENet/Forthnet σε μικρότερο, Altec σε πολύ μικρότερο). Κίνηση σκούπα του ΟΤΕ, ηθελημένα ή μη.
5) Πέρα από το χρόνο της αναβάθμισης για τον οποίο όλοι καιγόμαστε/-σαστε, ας περιμένουμε/-τε όλοι ένα μεταβατικό διάστημα στο οποίο το δίκτυο ΑΤΜ του ΟΤΕ αλλά και τα δίκτυα Internet που το χρησιμοποιούν έρθουν σε κατάσταση ηρεμίας. Δλδ, αναβαθμίσεις ίσως σε δίκτυα κορμών ISP και/ή OTE, αναβαθμίσεις με AIX και εξωτερικό (κυρίως), αναβαθμίσεις της σύνδεσης εκάστοτε DSLAM με ΒΒRAS (άλφα και ωμέγα afaik). Ότι και να γίνει αυτά δε γίνονται από την μια μέρα στην άλλη. Θα μπορούσαν να γίνουν και γρηγορότερα αν υπήρχε και monitoring κίνησης σε όλα τα επίπεδα αλλά _και_ διάχυση αυτής της πληροφορίας μεταξύ OTE <-> ISP's αλλά _και_ διάχυση του ακριβή πλάνου του ΟΤΕ -> ISPs. Για την τελευταία πρόταση φυσικά χρειάζεται και πλήρη τεχνική επίγνωση και διοικητική θέληση του ΟΤΕ να "μοιραστεί" το πλάνο του με τρίτους.

----------


## atlasjd

Σε Ν. Ιωνια εχει αναβαθμιστει κανεις? Χρειαζετε να κανω reset το router για να πιασει την νεα ταχυτητα?

----------


## VTS_7

Γυρίζωντας από διακοπές και το modem έχει πλέον συγχρονίσει στα 2048!
Όμως αν και το account μου είναι επίσης 2048 το download ούτε καν που ξεπερνάει 
τα 40 kb/s...
DSLAM Δάφνης  :Sad:

----------


## cypherth

λάρισα νέα πολιτεία η κοπελιά μου σε 768 από σήμερα
νίκη η ελλαδάρα, οφ τόπικ βέβαια αλλά μεγάλη η χαρά!!

----------


## Pris

Ακόμα περιμένουμε για την αναβάθμιση στην Τρίπολη. αλλά ποιός νοιάζετε;;;;

*ΟΟΟΕΕΕΕΕ ΕΛΛΑΣ ΟΕΟΕ....*
  :Worthy:  :Worthy:  :Worthy:  :Worthy:  :Worthy:  :Worthy:  :Worthy:  :Worthy:  :Worthy:  :Worthy:  :Worthy:  :Worthy:  :Worthy:  :Worthy:  :Worthy:  :Worthy:  :Worthy:

----------


## @GT

DSLAM Κωνσταντινουπόλεως Πάτρα ΑΝΑΒΑΘΜΙΣTHΚΑ σήμερα από 1024/256 σε 2048/256 :Smile:

----------


## JiKL

Kαι εγω DSLAM Κων/πολεως Πατρα απο 1024 σε 2048...
Μπορει να ειμαι και ο πρωτος που αναβαθμιστηκε σε dslam alcatel καθως το router γραφει co_vendor alcatel network

H otenet τελικως εχει αναβαθμισει ολες τις συνδεσεις η οχι?

----------


## crustest

Μπράβο παιδιά, ελπιδοφόρα τα νέα για Πάτρα  :Smile:  Είμαι κέντρο σκαγιοπουλείου, περιμένω πως και πώς για την αναβάθμιση σε 2Mbit μπας και βελτιωθούν και οι ταχύτητες  :Whistle:

----------


## tsaros

> DSLAM Κωνσταντινουπόλεως Πάτρα ΑΝΑΒΑΘΜΙΣTHΚΑ σήμερα από 1024/256 σε 2048/256


καλα μην χαιρεσαι οταν θα δεις να εχεις ταχυτητες μικροτερες απο την 1024 που ειχες πριν τα λεμε :Laughing:

----------


## cypherth

έτοιμοσ και ο κολλητός μου κωνσταντινουπόλεως 2610-43.... σε 1024 απο οτενετ

----------


## dim12

ακουσα πως καποιος στο ν.ηρακλειο αναβαθμιστηκε.ετσι;εμενα το μοντεμ μου λεει ακομα 384;πρεπειν να κανω κατι ή ακομα δεν ειναι σειρα μου;

----------


## nickg78

> Από γειτονικές ή κοντινές περιοχές: Μαρούσι, Ηράκλειο, Μεταμόρφωση, Χαλάνδρι, Πεύκη, Δροσιά, Άνοιξη, Νέα Ερυθραία, Εκάλη, Άγιος Στέφανος έχουν αναβαθμιστεί (άλλες πλήρως και άλλες σε μεγάλο μέρος τους) και μάλιστα οι περισσότερες μέσα στις πρώτες 2-3 μέρες, από ότι μαθαίνω από εδώ ή από αναφορές γνωστών και φίλων. Στη μέση μόνο εμείς και η Κηφισιά έχουμε (ξε)μείνει, αλλά τι να κάνουμε... μόνο υπομονή προς το παρόν.  
> 
> Νέα Μάκρη, Διόνυσο, Ραφήνα-Λούτσα, Μεσόγεια δεν ξέρω τι έχει γίνει, θα προσπαθήσω να μάθω για να έχουμε ακόμη πιο πλήρη εικόνα. Θα γράψω μόλις μάθω νέα.


Στα παραπάνω προσθέστε Λούτσα, Ραφήνα, Ντράφι, Ανθούσα που αναβαθμίστηκαν σήμερα κανονικά. 

Τελικά από ολόκληρη τη Βόρεια και Ανατολική Αττική μόνο εμείς στο DSLAM Πεντέλης μείναμε. Κάτι δεν πάει καθόλου μα καθόλου καλά εδώ πάνω.  Εγώ πάντως βαρέθηκα να βλέπω όλες τις γειτονικές περιοχές να αναβαθμίζονται (μέχρι και το Ντράφι που έχει 5 μόνιμους κατοίκους όλους κιόλους) κι εμάς εδώ να περιμένουμε... Σταματάω να ασχολούμαι, θα πακετάρω PC, routers και τα συναφή σε μια κούτα και θα τα ξανανοίξω με το νέο έτος  :Twisted Evil:

----------


## geolast

Κωνσταντινουπόλεως ΠΑΤΡΑ! Επιτέλους. Η 384 γραμμή έγινε 768! Το θέμα είναι τώρα πότε θα μας αναβαθμίσει και η Forthnet... Ελπίζω άμεσα!

----------


## AMDOpteron

Εδω πεντελη....τιποτα ακομα.....για να δουμε... :Thinking:

----------


## hal9000

> λάρισα νέα πολιτεία η κοπελιά μου σε 768 από σήμερα
> νίκη η ελλαδάρα, οφ τόπικ βέβαια αλλά μεγάλη η χαρά!!


Κι εμένα ο δρομολογητής λέει 768/192 αλλά αυτός ο δικτυακός τόπος που δεν ξέρω αν είναι αξιόπιστος λέει πως κατεβάζω με 590->http://specials.zdnet.co.uk/misc/band-test/speedtest50.html

Αλήθεια, μήπως ξέρετε πως μπορώ να μετρήσω την πραγματική ταχύτητα;

----------


## sgiannios

Ρε παιδια καλο μηνα...
Τι γινεται με το Χαιδαρι...; Εχει κανεις νεοτερα για την αναβαθμιση εδω;
Παλι τελευταιοι θα αναβαθμιστουμε...;
Ποτε να το περιμενουμε στο περιπου;

----------


## Georiz

Άντε να δούμε πότε θα γίνει και στην Αμαλιάδα...
Ακόμα τίποτα... Τις μικρές πόλεις τις αφήνουν για το τέλος;  :Sad:

----------


## Vormulac

Εδώ ακόμα τίποτα (867XXXX) αλλά από την άλλη μάλλον καλλίτερα μ’αυτά που διαβάζω εδώ, τουλάχιστον με την 512 κατεβάζω σταθερά στα 60-62

----------


## Προφέσσορας_Χάος

> Εδω πεντελη....τιποτα ακομα.....για να δουμε...


ναι τπτ ακόμη ..για την αλήθεια το είχα ξεχάσει τις τελευταίες μέρες..Αλλά αφου αναβαθμίσαν τα ανατολικά προάστεια λογικά επόμενοι ειμαστε κι εμείς ...

----------


## wintech2003

Τώρα που θα αρχίσουν να σας υποβαθμίζουν πάλι όλους, θα σας πω εγώ...  :Razz:

----------


## fotakis

Γεια σας ειμαι καινουριος εδω στο σιτε  :Smile:  

εδω χιος παιδια ακομα τπτ  :Sorry:  

κατι ασχετο πως μπορω να μαθω σε πιο dslam ειμαι :Thinking:

----------


## astralon

αναβαθμίστηκα σε 768/192
DSLam Κων/πόλεως, Πάτρα
2610-45...

----------


## crustest

Απίστευτο  :Wink:  Με έκαναν και εμένα 2mbit το απόγευμα ( Πάτρα Σκαγιοπούλειο 261032...)
Δεν προλαβα να δοκιμάσω ταχύτητες, μακάρι να πηγαίνει καλα.

----------


## trv

> Kαι εγω DSLAM Κων/πολεως Πατρα απο 1024 σε 2048...
> Μπορει να ειμαι και ο πρωτος που αναβαθμιστηκε σε dslam alcatel καθως το router γραφει co_vendor alcatel network
> 
> H otenet τελικως εχει αναβαθμισει ολες τις συνδεσεις η οχι?


ρε μουφιαρη, τα dslam στην πατρα intracom ειναι ολα..  :Razz: 
last time i checked..

----------


## giannis42

> Τώρα που θα αρχίσουν να σας υποβαθμίζουν πάλι όλους, θα σας πω εγώ...


1ος :ROFL: 

το μοντεμ σημερα συγχρονιζει στο 1024  :Evil: 
ειχα 1024 εγινε 2048 μεχρι χθες...και σημερα κατω :Thinking:

----------


## dimfarma

Ούτε στην Καλαμαριά στον Φοίνικα για να δούμε πότε θα αναβαθμήσουν

----------


## voithostyrempora2

> Αλήθεια, μήπως ξέρετε πως μπορώ να μετρήσω την πραγματική ταχύτητα;


http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=31796  :Whistle:  


 :Wink:

----------


## hvoulgar

Σήμερα εγινε η περιβόητη αναβάθμιση και στην Κατερινη.  :Clap: 

Μετά :

Resultaten van http://www.speedtest.nl
(Overgenomen op Fri Sep 1 2006 om 22:52:51 UTC+0300)
Download : 45.0 KByte/sec
Upload : 18.9 KByte/sec
Connection : 212.0 Conn/min

Ενώ πρώτα :

Resultaten van http://www.speedtest.nl
(Overgenomen op Sat Jun 3 2006 om 11:45:00 UTC+0300)
Download : 40.5 KByte/sec
Upload : 12.7 KByte/sec
Connection : 198.0 Conn/min

Με παραξενεψε όμως οτι ενω ξεκιναει το speedtest φουριόζο πεφτει προς το τελος. Μάλλον λογω κόφτη της ΗΟL πιστεύω. Εχω 256άρα συνδρομή η οποία δεν το βλέπω να αναβαθμιστεί από την HOL. Η γραμμή είναι δικιά μου , αλλα το κακό ειναι οτι η συνδρομή εχει αρκετους μηνες μεχρι τη λήξη της. Το dslam είναι Intracom ((ISDN)

Κατι αλλο ειναι η μικρή πτώση του SNR για το downstream αλλά η αυξηση του tx pwr όπως φαίνεται παρακάτω. Αυτό που μπορεί να οφείλεται;

----------


## nickvog

Eδώ (Ν. Ηράκλειο) το παλεύουν κανα δυο τρεις μέρες να γίνει κανονικό 2048/256... σήμερα κατεβάζει τορεντ με 175 - 180 περίπου... Δεν ξέρω... καλό μου φαίνεται... τί λέτε?  :Embarassed:

----------


## roiy1

> Eδώ (Ν. Ηράκλειο) το παλεύουν κανα δυο τρεις μέρες να γίνει κανονικό 2048/256... σήμερα κατεβάζει τορεντ με 175 - 180 περίπου... Δεν ξέρω... καλό μου φαίνεται... τί λέτε?


Καλό θα ήταν να αναφέρειις και πάροχο, για να ξέρουμε τι μας γίνεται. Και ΟΧΙ, καλό θα είναι πάνω από 200 σίγουρα.

----------


## tsaros

> Eδώ (Ν. Ηράκλειο) το παλεύουν κανα δυο τρεις μέρες να γίνει κανονικό 2048/256... σήμερα κατεβάζει τορεντ με 175 - 180 περίπου... Δεν ξέρω... καλό μου φαίνεται... τί λέτε?


ανοιξε σαμπανια
εδω θεσσαλονικη με 2048 οι μισοι ειναι κατεβαζουν με 50 και οι αλλοι μεχρι 150

----------


## sivadws2

Στην Κατερίνη δυστυχώς δεν αναβαθμίστηκαν οι PSTN (τουλάχιστον οχι το δικό μου DSLAM, IBAS48-3), αλλά μόνο οι ISDN  :Sorry:

----------


## Doxaios

Ηρθαν σήμερα τα κακά μαντάτα.Δεν είχαμε όλη μέρα ιντερνετ και πήρα το 1242. Μου είπανε οτι θα έρθει το απόγευμα και λέω δεν ρωτάω πότε αναβαθμίζουν το εδώ dslam?Και μου λέει οτι έχουμε dslam alcatel!Έμεινα κάγκελο.Αφού λέω στην λίστα με τα dslam του οτε λέει ιντρακόμ!!!Μου λέει ε αυτά παλιά είναι.....Καλό Δεκέμβρη.....

----------


## makdimnik

Τί να πεις για τις αναβαθμίσεις! Έγινε προχθές η αναβάθμιση (από 384 σε 768 - DSLam Κων/πόλεως, Πάτρα) και σήμερα κατεβάζω όχι πάνω από 35!!! Μήπως να μας υποβαθμίσουν πάλι......

----------


## ArisV

> Ούτε στην Καλαμαριά στον Φοίνικα για να δούμε πότε θα αναβαθμήσουν


Πού ακριβώς μένεις; Εγώ είμαι περιοχή Νταλίπη (απέναντι) και ακόμη τίποτα, λες να μας έχουν χώσει σε τίποτα ALCATEL? Αν και έιδα το φάσμα και όλη η ανατολική Θεσσαλονίκη, συν (Καλαμαριά - Φοίνικας) είναι χαλαρά INTRACOM - τι διάολο γίνεται;  :Thinking:

----------


## @GT

Άστα να πάνε Πάτρα DSLAM Κωνσταντινουπόλεως σέρνεται. :Mad:  
Χτες μετά την αναβάθμιση από *1024 σε 2048* και isp *forthnet 1024* δεν πάει πάνω από *500 με τίποτα ούτε σήμερα.*
 :Evil:

----------


## homer_k

> Πού ακριβώς μένεις; Εγώ είμαι περιοχή Νταλίπη (απέναντι) και ακόμη τίποτα, λες να μας έχουν χώσει σε τίποτα ALCATEL? Αν και έιδα το φάσμα και όλη η ανατολική Θεσσαλονίκη, συν (Καλαμαριά - Φοίνικας) είναι χαλαρά INTRACOM - τι διάολο γίνεται;


Κάτω απο τον Νταλίπη πάντως αναβαθμίστηκα την Πέμπτη. Το DSLAM φαίνεται στο προφίλ μου. Γιατί δεν κάνεις ενα τηλέφωνο στο 1242 να σου πουν που ανήκεις;

----------


## golity

> Άστα να πάνε Πάτρα DSLAM Κωνσταντινουπόλεως σέρνεται. 
> Χτες μετά την αναβάθμιση από *1024 σε 2048* και isp *forthnet 1024* δεν πάει πάνω από *500 με τίποτα ούτε σήμερα.*


Από τη μια το bandwith που δεν φτάνει, από την άλλη, είδαν οι περισσότεροι μεγάλες ταχύτητες και πήραν φωτιά τα τορέντια...

λίγο θέλει;;;  :Laughing:

----------


## No-Name

Περιοχή Κορυδαλλου....αρχίσαμε πάλι στραβα σήμερα όλη μέρα και με τις 2 γραμμές μαζί πιάνω 115kb/s  :Crying:   :Crying:  
(HOL-OTENET)
Όλο λέω να μην ξαναγκρινιάξω αλλά βλέποντας τα χάλια τα μαυρα παρασύρομαι

----------


## takaros

Από Καστελλα (Πειραιάς) έχει διπλασιαστεί κάνεις;  :Thinking:  

Μου φαίνεται τελευταίους θα μας αφήσουν εμάς  :Hammer:   :Mad:

----------


## No-Name

Καλύτερα φιλε μου να είστε τελευταίοι...δεν χάνετε και τίποτα αν συνεχίσει το πράγμα ώς έχει μέχρι και σήμερα

----------


## dimfarma

> Πού ακριβώς μένεις; Εγώ είμαι περιοχή Νταλίπη (απέναντι) και ακόμη τίποτα, λες να μας έχουν χώσει σε τίποτα ALCATEL? Αν και έιδα το φάσμα και όλη η ανατολική Θεσσαλονίκη, συν (Καλαμαριά - Φοίνικας) είναι χαλαρά INTRACOM - τι διάολο γίνεται;


Να περιμένουμε τι άλλο να κάνουμε, εγώ μένω σε μονοκατοικία στο ΒΡ από πίσω από τον κεντρικό 100 μέτρα περίπου δίπλα σε ένα φούρνο. Τι σύνδεση έχει; εγώ έχω 384/128 conn-x με sagem 800 αουρίστου

----------


## ArisV

> Να περιμένουμε τι άλλο να κάνουμε, εγώ μένω σε μονοκατοικία στο ΒΡ από πίσω από τον κεντρικό 100 μέτρα περίπου δίπλα σε ένα φούρνο. Τι σύνδεση έχει; εγώ έχω 384/128 conn-x με sagem 800 αουρίστου


384/128, PSTN, conn-x με CISCO (αγόρασα εγώ) - επίσης αορίστου.  :Thinking:

----------


## NiKapa

Απ'οτι ειδα στο σαιτ της Οτενετ (για οσους την εχουν επιλεξει) εχει κανει οντως τις αναβαθμισεις..πλεον με κωδικους S1=768/.. S2=1024/.. S3=2048/..
Ας περιμενουμε λοιπον τον Οτε για τα υπολοιπα..

----------


## No-Name

Θα ήθελα πολύ να ήξερα προς τι αυτό το s.... :Whistle:

----------


## ghostnik

Όντως μπήκα στο myΟΤΕΝΕΤ και την σύνδεση την έχει ώς S2 (1024 ήμουν 512). 
Παρ' όλα αυτά η ταχύτητα μου παραμένει η ίδια (και χειρότερη)
Άρα το μπαλάκι περνάει τώρα στον ΟΤΕ και όχι στην OTENET !!!

----------


## NiKapa

> Θα ήθελα πολύ να ήξερα προς τι αυτό το s....


...Speed ταχα μου..

----------


## No-Name

Α οκ!
Ας μάθουν τι σημαίνει speed στη πράξη και μετά αλλάζουν και τα ονοματάκια

----------


## lewton

super  :ROFL:

----------


## nnn

> Γεια σας ειμαι καινουριος εδω στο σιτε  
> 
> εδω χιος παιδια ακομα τπτ  
> 
> κατι ασχετο πως μπορω να μαθω σε πιο dslam ειμαι


Καλώς τον.
Δες στο παρακάτω.
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=25904

----------


## Dark-Shadow

Παιδες Ειναι κανεις απο ροδο στα τριαντα??? Στην πολη ιδι οι γραμμες εχουν αναβαθμιστει!!!

----------


## wintech2003

Dark-Shadow ουτε Κρεμαστή και Παραδείσι έχουν αναβαθμιστεί ακομα.

Ο αδελφός μου ειναι στο DSLAM Παραδεισίου και ενας φίλος του απο Τριάντα μου λενε οτι δεν έχουν αναβαθμιστεί.

Λογικά μεσα στον Σεπτέμβριο να υπολογίζετε...

----------


## jasonpap

Πάντως απο το χάλι που διαβάζω που έχουν μερικοί μετά τις αναβαθμίσεις ίσως ειναι καλύτερα που ειμαι σε alcatel και θα αργίσει να γινει..Ισως τοτε να εχουν σταθεροποιηθεί οι ταχύτητες  :Razz:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## Adriano7

Αναβαθμιστηκε στον Ιπποδρομο, Τζιτζιφιές

----------


## Minotavrs

> Πάντως απο το χάλι που διαβάζω που έχουν μερικοί μετά τις αναβαθμίσεις ίσως ειναι καλύτερα που ειμαι σε alcatel και θα αργίσει να γινει..Ισως τοτε να εχουν σταθεροποιηθεί οι ταχύτητες


Μπα δεν το αποφευγεις αυτο ...

----------


## mikri_loulou

> Αναβαθμιστηκε στον Ιπποδρομο, Τζιτζιφιές


Δεν ειχε ακουστει οτι εκει θα γινει τελευταια απο ολες τις περιοχες??

λ0λ

----------


## kotsalo

Να ρωτήσω κάτι ρε παιδιά.Μέσα από τη σελίδα του jetspeed,εκεί που κάνω τις ρυθμίσεις για το router,μου βγάζει ταχύτητα για upload 256 και για download 2048.Αυτά είναι μόνο τις otenet ή έχει αναβαθμιστεί και η γραμμή μου εδώ στο Καρπενήσι.(αν και θα πάρω κανα τηλέφωνο αύριο).Το testmy από την αρχή μου βγάζει 1434 Kbps or 1.43 Mbps (175 kB/s) αλλά πάνω κάτω αυτό μου βγάζει εδώ και μια εβδομάδα.Γενικά εδώ στο καρπενήσι είμαι πάντα λίγο πιο γρήγορος από το κανονικό και γι'αυτό δεν ξέρω αν έχω αναβαθμιστεί ή όχι.

----------


## Minotavrs

> Να ρωτήσω κάτι ρε παιδιά.Μέσα από τη σελίδα του jetspeed,εκεί που κάνω τις ρυθμίσεις για το router,μου βγάζει ταχύτητα για upload 256 και για download 2048.Αυτά είναι μόνο τις otenet ή έχει αναβαθμιστεί και η γραμμή μου εδώ στο Καρπενήσι.(αν και θα πάρω κανα τηλέφωνο αύριο).Το testmy από την αρχή μου βγάζει 1434 Kbps or 1.43 Mbps (175 kB/s) αλλά πάνω κάτω αυτό μου βγάζει εδώ και μια εβδομάδα.Γενικά εδώ στο καρπενήσι είμαι πάντα λίγο πιο γρήγορος από το κανονικό και γι'αυτό δεν ξέρω αν έχω αναβαθμιστεί ή όχι.


Απο την στιγμη που εχεις ΟΤΕΝΕΤ εχεις αναβαθμιστεί τοσο σε σύρμα όσο και σε ISP ..

Καλοριζικος...

Για του λογου το αληθες παρε το 134 και ρωτησε τους..  :Wink:

----------


## alfa156

> Δεν ειχε ακουστει οτι εκει θα γινει τελευταια απο ολες τις περιοχες??
> 
> λ0λ


Όχι. Τελευταία θα αναβαθμίσουνε την Κηφησία... :Evil:  :Evil:  :Evil:  :Evil:  :Evil:  :Evil:  :Evil:  :Evil:  :Evil:

----------


## Stathis_N

Το ηρωικό Αγρίνιο αναβαθμίστηκε  :One thumb up:  :One thumb up:  :One thumb up: . Ταχύτητες προς το παρόν καλές.

----------


## ArisV

Τίποτα και σήμερα, παίζει να είμαι από τους μοναδικούς στη Θεσσαλονίκη  :Evil:

----------


## Minotavrs

> Τίποτα και σήμερα, παίζει να είμαι από τους μοναδικούς στη Θεσσαλονίκη


Ενημερωσε το προφιλ σου κια δωσε στοιχεια για dslam και περιοχη :Thinking:

----------


## tsaros

> *Τίποτα και σήμερα,* παίζει να είμαι από τους μοναδικούς στη Θεσσαλονίκη


καλα ρε φιλαρακι πλακα μας κανεις???
περιμενες κυριακη να σε διπλασιασουν?εδω τις καθημερινες δεν κανουνε :Razz:

----------


## fatouros

> καλα ρε φιλαρακι πλακα μας κανεις???
> περιμενες κυριακη να σε διπλασιασουν?εδω τις καθημερινες δεν κανουνε


Στην Πάτρα πάντως έγινε σήμερα, Κυριακή πρωί (κέντρο Πέλοπας)

Σπύρος

----------


## makdimnik

Καλά, της τρελλής γίνεται με τους διπλασισμούς!!! Είμαι Πάτρα (dslam Κωνσταντινουπόλεως) 

και αναβαθμίστηκα τόσο από ΟΤΕ όσο και από Forthnet (384 ---> 768) προχθές Παρασκευή 

1/9/2006. Χαρά εγώ  που από 30-35 άρχισα να κατεβάζω με 60-65. 

'Ελα μου όμως που από χθές ξαναπέφτω στο 35 κατά μέσο όρο και πάνω από 40 καθόλου.

Να τις χαίρεστε κύριοι τις αναβαθμίσεις σας!!!!!  :Thumb down:   :Thumb down:   :Thumb down:

----------


## ArisV

> Ενημερωσε το προφιλ σου κια δωσε στοιχεια για dslam και περιοχη


Καλαμαριά, Θεσσαλονίκη, INTRACOM, PSTN to DSLAM μου.  :Whistle:

----------


## VTS_7

> Γυρίζωντας από διακοπές και το modem έχει πλέον συγχρονίσει στα 2048!
> Όμως αν και το account μου είναι επίσης 2048 το download ούτε καν που ξεπερνάει 
> τα 40 kb/s...
> DSLAM Δάφνης


Kανείς από Δάφνη παιδιά με παρόμοιο πρόβλημα;
DSLAM Μarac που όπως έμα8α και προβλήματα παρουσιάζουν αν και καινούρια 
αλλά και πολοί έχουν παράπονα με τις ταχύτητες τους...

----------


## mf_iii

Σημερα γυρισα Λαρισα και τωρα μπηκα στο usr και βλεπω αυτο:

Line rate - upstream:  	256 Kbps
Line rate - downstream: 	2048 Kbps

ενω ειχα 1024/256 !!!!! Αρα και στη Λαρισα αναβαθμιζοντε!!

Ξερετε μηπως ποτε θα αναβαθμισουν και τις συνδρομες στην Tellas?

----------


## Minotavrs

> Καλαμαριά, Θεσσαλονίκη, INTRACOM, PSTN to DSLAM μου.




AN δεν κανω λαθος η περιοχη σου αναβαθμιστηκε για παρε ενα τηλεφωνο στο 1242  :Thinking:

----------


## skia_d

έχει αναβαθμιστεί κανένας στο Πανόραμα Θεσσαλονίκης ? Σχεδόν όλη η πολη αναβαθμίστηκε, αλλά εμείς γιοκ!!

----------


## HaileGbrselasie

Εχει αναβαθμιστεί κανείς σε περιοχές ΔΡΑΜΑΣ-ΚΑΒΑΛΑΣ??

Η ανακοίνωση έλεγε οτι η διαδικασία θα ολοκληρωθεί εντός τριμήνου..Ένας φόβος? κρύβεται μέσα μου:πως εμέις εδω πάνω θα αναβαθμιστούμε την 89η ημέρα..  :Smile: 

Έχει αποκτήσει κανείς πραγματικά διπλάσια ταχύτητα στο downloading ή οι αναβαθμίσεις γίναν μόνο στις γραμμές?(Δηλαδή χωρίς αναβάθμιση των υποδομών..)

----------


## AMDOpteron

Απο πεντελη κανενα νεο??

----------


## RyDeR

Έδω τίποτα....

----------


## snapy

Νοτια προαστια τιποτα ρε παιδια?
Γλυφαδα , Π.Φαληρο , Αλιμος κτλ...
Δεν εχω δει καποιον απο αυτες τις περιοχες να γραφει οτι αναβαθμιστηκε.

----------


## kinezos69

Κανενασ Απο Αλεξανδρουπολη Αναβαθμιστηκε?

----------


## eon.s60@

> έχει αναβαθμιστεί κανένας στο Πανόραμα Θεσσαλονίκης ? Σχεδόν όλη η πολη αναβαθμίστηκε, αλλά εμείς γιοκ!!



Όχι και όλη η πολη φιλε μου! Και εδώ Αμπελοκηπους δεν έχουμε δει φως ακόμα..   :Wink:

----------


## HaileGbrselasie

Θεασσαλονίκη απ'ότι ξέρω,το μεγαλύτερο ποσοστό έχει καλυφθεί. Πολλά άτομα απο διάφορες περιοχές έχουν αναβαθμιστεί ήδη, οπότε και οι υπόλοιποι δεν αργούν μάλλον.

Η ανακοίνωση του ΟΤΕ με μπέρδεψε...μεχρι τις 6 Σεπτ. θα γίνονται διακοπές? Δηλαδή στις 7 του μηνός θα είμαστε ολοι αναβθσμνοι?
??

----------


## eon.s60@

Για ποια ανακοίνωση του ΟΤΕ με τις διακοπές μιλάς? Πάντως εγώ σέρνομαι εδώ και μια βδομάδα!

----------


## peppas

Παιδιά κανένα νέο για  αναβάθμιση στα βόρεια προάστια ;;;;;
Εδω Πεύκη τίποτα ακόμα, :Evil:

----------


## HaileGbrselasie

Για αυτό το post έλεγα:
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=23039

Αλλα τώρα που ακολούθησα το link στο  post δε βρίσκω πουθενά,τέτοια ανακοίνωση.... :Thinking:  
Δε ξέρω. Μπορεί να μην ισχύει κιόλας...

----------


## HaileGbrselasie

F*CK σε λεω...

Γραψε λάθος...ξεχνα το...μιλάμε για ανακοίνωση του 2004.Μόλις το είδα.
 :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:

----------


## akisxtb

Σημερα γυρισα απο της διακοπες μου και ειδα οτι αναβαθμηστικα απο 512 σε 1024 (οτενετ isp) ε χαρηκα και εγω αλλα οταν πηγα να κατεβασω ενα αρχειο 100μβ απο rapidshare κατεβαζα με  την καταπληκτικη ταχυτητα των 38,5kb και γ***ω της αναβαθμησεις. :Thumb down:  

περιοχη χαριλαου θεσσαλονικη 
speedtouch 530

----------


## Προφέσσορας_Χάος

> Παιδιά κανένα νέο για  αναβάθμιση στα βόρεια προάστια ;;;;;
> Εδω Πεύκη τίποτα ακόμα,


Τπτ δεν έχουν κάνει ακόμη σε βόρεια προάστεια..αλλά δεν πειράζει καλύτερα να μην πειράξουν τπτ...δεν θέλω 1024 με ταχύτητες 384 και να μου σπάνε τα νέυρα κάθε λίγο και λιγάκι..

----------


## TEO_Q

Περιστέριον, τιποτα. ελπίζω να γίνει καλή δουλειά τουλάχιστον

----------


## JAs0nX

Η Θεσσαλονικη δεν τελειωσε δυστυχως!!
Δεν εχει αναβαθμιστει το κεντρο (και καποιες αλλες περιοχες φυσικα)!!
Ειμαι 10 λεπτα με τα ποδια απο την Καρολου-Ντηλ και τα κεντρικα του ΟΤΕ και περιμενα να αναβαθμιστω απο τους πρωτους!!

Αμ δε!! Αλκατελ σου λεει!  :Razz:

----------


## zafx

Και υποψιάζομαι ότι θα πάει μακριά, πολύ μακριά η βαλίτσα με αυτή την ιστορία με τα Αλκατέλια... Τουλάχιστο ας ελπίσουμε ότι η καθυστέρηση είναι για καλό.

Σταυρούπολη Θεσσαλονίκης, αναβάθμιση καμία (so far).

----------


## jim_jiannena

Μολις τωρα αναβαθμιστικα  384 --> 768
 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Drillgr

> Και υποψιάζομαι ότι θα πάει μακριά, πολύ μακριά η βαλίτσα με αυτή την ιστορία με τα Αλκατέλια... Τουλάχιστο ας ελπίσουμε ότι η καθυστέρηση είναι για καλό.
> 
> Σταυρούπολη Θεσσαλονίκης, αναβάθμιση καμία (so far).


Και Πανοραμα ακομα τπτ.Εχω την εντυπωση οτι αρχικα αναβαθμισαν πολλες περιοχες αλλα τωρα εχουμε μια υφεση ας το πουμε, στασιμοτητα...

----------


## Crosstalk

Μαλλον μπουκωσαν και φοβουνται οτι αν συνεχισουν να αναβαθμιζουν θα εκτεθουν!

----------


## roiy1

Από τις 22/08 είμαι αναβαθμισμένος σε 2048/256 με Τελλάς. 'Ολο αυτό το διάστημα κατέβαζα με 120. Από αυτή τη στιγμή που μιλάμε έχει πάει σταθερά στο 150. Για να δούμε, σιγά σιγά.

----------


## nickg78

> Και Πανοραμα ακομα τπτ.Εχω την εντυπωση οτι αρχικα αναβαθμισαν πολλες περιοχες αλλα τωρα εχουμε μια υφεση ας το πουμε, στασιμοτητα...


Όντως, φαίνεται σαν κάποιος πάτησε το pause στον ΟΤΕ. Δεν βλέπω πολλές αναφορές για αναβαθμίσεις τις τελευταίες 4-5 μέρες, ενώ στην αρχή αναβαθμίζονταν πολλές περιοχές η μία μετά την άλλη. 

Μάλλον έγινε αυτό που είπε ο Crosstalk, είδαν ότι φράκαρε όλο το σύστημα με τις πρώτες αναβαθμίσεις και τώρα συνεχίζουν με ρυθμούς χελώνας. 

ΥΓ: Εδώ τίποτα ακόμα, αλλά βλέποντας τις αναφορές πολλών χρηστών για ταχύτητες PSTN μετά την αναβάθμιση, σκέφτομαι ότι ίσως είναι καλύτερα που δεν μας έχουν αναβαθμίσει.

----------


## spyrosn

Καλαμάκι εδώ και 1:30 ώρα αναβαθμίστηκε τουλάχιστον 1 DSLAM. Όλα καλά, ταχύτητες οι αναμενόμενες για 768 (~75-80ΚΒ/s)

----------


## jim_jiannena

Μετά την αναβάθμηση

TCP/Web100 Network Diagnostic Tool v5.2.1e
click START to begin
Checking for Middleboxes . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .  Done
running 10s outbound test (client to server) . . . . . 140.44Kb/s
running 10s inbound test (server to client) . . . . . . 661.92kb/s
Your PC is connected to a Cable/DSL modem

Μια χαρά τα βλέπω τα πράγματα εδώ στα Γιάννενα

----------


## anastassio

Βριλησσια τιποτα ακομη. Για να δουμε κατι θα γινει μεσα στην εβδομαδα!
 :Cool:

----------


## jivass

Από Ν.ιωνια Αττικής έχει αναβαθμιστεί κανεις??? κεντρο είμαι 279

----------


## kadronarxis

jim από Γιάννενα είσαι σε alcatel dslam και αναβαθμίστηκες;
Μάλλον σε intracom πρέπει να είσαι.

Από ότι βλέπω ο περίβλεπτος στα Γιάννενα έχει και siemens.Μάλλον εκεί ακούς.

----------


## nickg78

> Βριλησσια τιποτα ακομη. Για να δουμε κατι θα γινει μεσα στην εβδομαδα!


Γείτονα, μέσα στη βδομάδα δεν ξέρω, αλλά μέσα στη χρονιά που διανύουμε σίγουρα θα μας θυμηθούν κι εμάς.  :Razz:

----------


## jim_jiannena

> jim από Γιάννενα είσαι σε alcatel dslam και αναβαθμίστηκες;
> Μάλλον σε intracom πρέπει να είσαι.
> 
> Από ότι βλέπω ο περίβλεπτος στα Γιάννενα έχει και siemens.Μάλλον εκεί ακούς.


Το fritz στο μενού dsl information  δείχνει infineon για το dslam

----------


## kadronarxis

Άρα είσαι σε siemens jim.
Με γεια την καινούργια γραμμή!

----------


## jim_jiannena

Thanks kadronarxi

----------


## makdimnik

> Όντως, φαίνεται σαν κάποιος πάτησε το pause στον ΟΤΕ. Δεν βλέπω πολλές αναφορές για αναβαθμίσεις τις τελευταίες 4-5 μέρες, ενώ στην αρχή αναβαθμίζονταν πολλές περιοχές η μία μετά την άλλη. 
> 
> Μάλλον έγινε αυτό που είπε ο Crosstalk, είδαν ότι φράκαρε όλο το σύστημα με τις πρώτες αναβαθμίσεις και τώρα συνεχίζουν με ρυθμούς χελώνας. 
> 
> ΥΓ: Εδώ τίποτα ακόμα, αλλά βλέποντας τις αναφορές πολλών χρηστών για ταχύτητες PSTN μετά την αναβάθμιση, σκέφτομαι ότι ίσως είναι καλύτερα που δεν μας έχουν αναβαθμίσει.


Μάγος είσαι!!! Πάτρα μετά από αναβάθμιση τόσο από ΟΤΕ όσο και από ISP (Forthnet Fast Internet - Ο Θεός να το κάνει fast- από 386 σε 768) κατεβάζω με τις καλές ταχύτητες ISDN 128!!! 

Αίσχος και ντροπή, αν και απ' ότι καταλαβαίνω δεν ιδρώνει το αυτί τους......

----------


## ogenikos

Ρε παιδιά τσιπάκια Broadcom, μπάς και γνωρίζει κανείς ποιά DSLAM έχουν;
Γιατί πρίν μερικούς μήνες έπεφτα σε ANKO ή ALCB (Alcatel), ενώ τώρα μου βγάζει Broadcom...
WTF?

----------


## zafx

> Και Πανοραμα ακομα τπτ.Εχω την εντυπωση οτι αρχικα αναβαθμισαν πολλες περιοχες αλλα τωρα εχουμε μια υφεση ας το πουμε, στασιμοτητα...


Εμείς οι Σταυρουπολίτες εξυπηρετούμαστε απο Αλκατέλια οπότε σε εμάς ούτε ύφεση ούτε παύση υπήρξε, καθότι δεν υπήρξε καν αρχή!

Ρε μήπως μας δουλεύουνε;  :Thinking: 
Μήπως απλά τελείωσαν τα λεφτά για τις αναβαθμίσεις και ότι είδαμε έιδαμε (όλοι μας);  :Razz: 

Ή μήπως τα (μπ)Alcatel δεν μπορούν να σηκώσουν το φορτίο που θα προκύψει (ούτε καν ονομαστικά, γιατί πραγματικά δεν το νομίζω) και *πρέπει* να τα αντικαταστήσουν και γι' αυτό κωλυσιεργούν;

Ευκαιρία να βγάλουν τίποτα DSLAM τα Lidl σε προσφορά μπας και δούμε προκοπή!  :Razz:   :ROFL:

----------


## Decadent

Για τους έτερους βρηλισσιώτες (και όσους είναι σε dslam της siemens) άκουσα σήμερα ότι τα dslam της siemens το αργότερο μεχρι τέλη του μήνα θα έχουν αναβαθμιστεί (δεν έχω διασταυώσει ακόμα αυτή την πληροφορία απλά τη μεταφέρω με καθε επιφύλαξη).

----------


## eon.s60@

Μια περιοχή την μέρα αναβαθμίζουν τελικά? Και συγκεκριμένα κάποια dslam μονο?

----------


## zafx

> Μια περιοχή την μέρα αναβαθμίζουν τελικά? Και συγκεκριμένα κάποια dslam μονο?


Και μάλιστα όχι αυτά που είναι Alcatel!  :Twisted Evil:

----------


## gatoulas

Σταματήστε να λέτε ότι σας κατεβαίνει. Τα alcatel είναι από τα καλύτερα DSLAM.

----------


## eon.s60@

Εμείς δεν είπαμε αν είναι καλά η όχι τα Alcatel είπαμε ποια αναβαθμίζουν και ποια όχι! Επίσης αν ξέρετε πόσες περιοχές την μέρα αναβαθμίζουν! Με ποια κριτήρια αναβαθμίζουν? Ότι να ναι κάνουν?

----------


## gatoulas

> Εμείς δεν είπαμε αν είναι καλά η όχι τα Alcatel είπαμε ποια αναβαθμίζουν και ποια όχι! Επίσης αν ξέρετε πόσες περιοχές την μέρα αναβαθμίζουν! Με ποια κριτήρια αναβαθμίζουν? Ότι να ναι κάνουν?






> Ή μήπως τα (μπ)Alcatel δεν μπορούν να σηκώσουν το φορτίο που θα προκύψει (ούτε καν ονομαστικά, γιατί πραγματικά δεν το νομίζω) και *πρέπει* να τα αντικαταστήσουν και γι' αυτό κωλυσιεργούν;
> 
> Ευκαιρία να βγάλουν τίποτα DSLAM τα Lidl σε προσφορά μπας και δούμε προκοπή!


Μην είσαι σίγουρος...  :Thinking:

----------


## Akoulis

Vendor Id (local/remote) =  ALCB / BDCM
Αυτο σημαινει οτι πηγα σε Αλκατελ?

----------


## kcyber

αναβαθμιστηκα χθες!! 384 --> 768
μενω πατρα, εγλυκαδα.

----------


## cynic

Φιλαδελφεια με 1024 σε 2048 ,εξακολουθει να σερνεται η οτενετ.80-100κ την περισσοτερη ωρα, που και που κανα 150αρι κι αν.Με 1024 τουλαχιστον ειχε 115 σταθερα στα newsgroups.Α ρε οτε με τις αναβαθμισεις σου...Δε ξαναγυρναει πισω στο παλιο bandwith καλυτερα?Παλιο το αστειο πια...Νταξει το πισαμε το υπονοουμενο.Δεν πεφτουν οι τιμες στην Ελλαδα, αλλα οχι να μας δουλευουν οτι εχουμε και 2Mbit κι ολας... :Thumb down:

----------


## kadronarxis

είναι να μην πάρουν μπρος τα alcatel.
Μετά ποιος μας φτάνει!!

----------


## kadronarxis

Ρε θα σας πάρουμε το κεφάλι με τα alcatel ρεεεεεεεεεεεεε!!!!!! :Razz:  
Απλά μείναμε λίγο απο βενζίνη....Όπου να'ναι έρχεται.

----------


## zanza

> καλησπέρα , 
> 
> μια ερώτηση θέλω να κάνω .
> 
> *εχει αναβαθμιστεί κανεις από τα παρακατω κέντρα :*
> 
> *ιππόδρομος*
> *εξάρχεια* 
> *μαρούσι*
> ...


Στα εξάρχεια πάντως με τηλ. 210330xxxx σε siemens dslam με isdn σύνδεση ακόμα τίποτα.
Και να φανταστείτε ότι είμαι πολύ κοντά στα κεντρικά του ΟΤΕ της Κωλλέτη.
 :Sad:

----------


## miv

Αντε παλι καλα. Εχω ειδοποιηση απο ΟΤΕνετ οτι εχω αναβαθμιστει εδω και 10 μερες, αλλα απο τον ΟΤΕ δε βλεπω τιποτα.

----------


## rdaniel

> Καλαμάκι εδώ και 1:30 ώρα αναβαθμίστηκε τουλάχιστον 1 DSLAM. Όλα καλά, ταχύτητες οι αναμενόμενες για 768 (~75-80ΚΒ/s)


κι εγώ από Καλαμάκι, το απόγευμα που γύρισα σπίτι και συνδέθηκα είδα ότι αναβαθμίστηκα από 512/128 σε 1024/256 (για την ακρίβεια, σε 1088/288)

ΚΑΙ η σύνδεση παρέμεινε fast και δεν έγινε interleaved (για την ώρα τουλάχιστον!)  :One thumb up: 

Εντυπώσεις σε μερικές μέρες, αφού δοκιμαστεί και με αναβαθμίσει και η Tellas ...  :Thinking:

----------


## snapy

Π.Φαληρο σημερα αναβαθμιστηκα απο 384-->768
DSLAM Καλαμακιου.
Τηλεφωνο απο 984...

----------


## RyDeR

Άντε και τα Alcatel σιγά-σιγά. Μιά και καλή...


Off Topic


		Περιμένω και ενεργοποίηση σε Alcatel, ελπίζω να μην αργήσουν πολύ οι αναβαθμίσεις...

----------


## Adriano7

Στον ιπποδρομο αναβαθμηστικε απο τον ΟΤΕ αλλα λογικα τωρα θα περιμένω τη Vivodi, μιας κ οι ταχυτητες που πιανω τωρα με 1024 ειναι χειρότερες κ απο πριν :P

----------


## ogenikos

> Vendor Id (local/remote) = ALCB / BDCM
> Αυτο σημαινει οτι πηγα σε Αλκατελ?


ALCB : μάλλον έχεις alcatel/thomson speedtouch router/modem 
BDCM : το DSLAM που συνδέεσαι έχει τσιπάκι Βroadcom 
Δεν γνωρίζω όμως ποιά DSLAMs έχουν αυτό το τσιπάκι, τα Alcatel; κάποιος άλλος ίσως μπορεί να μας βοηθήσει σε αυτό.

----------


## goforbet

εγώ μένω τούμπα(Θεσσαλονίκη),κοντά στο γήπεδο της ΜΕΝΤ αλλά ακόμα τίποτα ενώ η ταχύτητα της 512 μου έχει πέσει αισθητά...

----------


## Minotavrs

> εγώ μένω τούμπα(Θεσσαλονίκη),κοντά στο γήπεδο της ΜΕΝΤ αλλά ακόμα τίποτα ενώ η ταχύτητα της 512 μου έχει πέσει αισθητά...


Μαλλον εισαι σε Αλκατελ dslam εγω μενω απεναντι σου και αναβαθμιστηκα..

----------


## eon.s60@

Τι γίνετε με αυτά τα Alcatel ρε sys παιδιά? Γιατί τα κλάνει έτσι ο οτε? Μπορούμε να δούμε σε τι είμαι εγώ? Αμπελοκηπους Θεσσαλονίκης μένω! Το παλιό exel αρχείο που είχα κατεβάσει έλεγε Alcatel και ένα του 05 που έχει εδώ λέει ΑNΚΌ!

----------


## sdikr

εεε φτάνει πια το είπαμε,

*ΠΕΡΙΜΕΝΟΥΝ  ΤΗΝ ALCATEL  ΝΑ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΤΗΝ ΑΝΑΒΑΘΜΙΣΗ*

Χαλαρώστε,  θα γίνει

----------


## eon.s60@

Xmm τι εννοείς περιμένουν την Alcatel τι κουφό είναι αυτό τώρα?

----------


## Minotavrs

> Μπορούμε να δούμε σε τι είμαι εγώ? Αμπελοκηπους Θεσσαλονίκης μένω!


Παρε αυριο μετα τησ 9:00 το πρωι το 134 και ρωτησε τους σε ποιο dslam ανηκεις..

----------


## eon.s60@

Δεν κατάλαβα γιατί ο οτε να περιμένει την Alcatel να κάνει την αναβάθμιση όμως...

----------


## sdikr

> Xmm τι εννοείς περιμένουν την Alcatel τι κουφό είναι αυτό τώρα?


Κουφό γιατι δεν σου αρέσει;  ή για κάποιον άλλο λόγο;

Ολές τις αναβαθμίσεις τις έχουν αναλάβει συνεργεία της εκάστοτε εταιριας

----------


## eon.s60@

Κουφό γιατί βλέπω ότι υπάρχουν προβλήματα από άτομα που έπεσαν σε Alcatel γιατί δεν γίνονται οι αναβάθμισης τους! Δηλαδή θα περιμένουμε να ξυπνήσει ο οτε ΚΑΙ η Alcatel τώρα?

----------


## globalnoise

Ναι θα πρέπει να περιμένετε να ξυπνήσουν γιατί υπάρχει μία βλάβη στην τριγωνική διάβαση της συραγγοειδής σπηλίας που βρίσκοντε τα ξυπνητήρια που έχουν τοποθετήσει οι τεχνικοί για να ξυπνήσουν.

Ε και καταλαβένεις... Άλλα ξυπνητήρια ο ΟΤΕ, άλλα η Alcatel...

----------


## lewton

Δεν καταλαβαίνω τώρα τι πρόβλημα υπάρχει.
Αν δηλαδή δεν έβαζαν κάποια συγκεκριμένη σειρά και έλεγαν "θα αναβαθμίζουμε στην τύχη" τι θα άλλαζε;
Πάλι κάποιοι θα ήταν ήδη έτοιμοι και κάποιοι θα περίμεναν,

----------


## eon.s60@

Και όπως φαίνεται η Alcatel είναι ακόμα χειρότερη και από τον οτε ... Πέσαμε στην περίπτωση μου φαίνεται... Έχει αναβαθμιστεί κανεις με Alcatel?

----------


## sdikr

> Και όπως φαίνεται η Alcatel είναι ακόμα χειρότερη και από τον οτε ... Πέσαμε στην περίπτωση μου φαίνεται... Έχει αναβαθμιστεί κανεις με Alcatel?


Απο όσα εχω διαβάσει,  χωρίς να βάζω το χέρι στην φωτιά έχουν ξεκινησει κάποιες αναβαθμίσεις

----------


## eon.s60@

Aντε να δούμε τι θα δούμε πριν τους πάρει και τους σηκώσει... θα πάμε Δεκέμβριο και ακόμα θα μιλάμε για αναβάθμισης!

----------


## Dark-Shadow

Ρε Παιδια επηδη ειμε ασχετος γενικα απο τα δυκτια τι σιμενει Alcatel ξερω πως εχει σχεση με το dslam αλλα δεν εχω καταλαβει ακομα!!! Κανει απο τα τριαντα στιν ροδο αναβαθμιστηκε??? Η Συνδεση μου αναβαθμιστηκε αλλα περιμενω τον οτε για γραμμη!!!

----------


## globalnoise

> Aντε να δούμε τι θα δούμε πριν τους πάρει και τους σηκώσει... θα πάμε Δεκέμβριο και ακόμα θα μιλάμε για αναβάθμισης!


Γιατί σου φένεται παράξενο? Ο Δεκέμβριος περιλαμβάνετε στο χρονοδιάγραμμα του ΟΤΕ.




> Ρε Παιδια επηδη ειμε ασχετος γενικα απο τα δυκτια τι σιμενει Alcatel ξερω πως εχει σχεση με το dslam αλλα δεν εχω καταλαβει ακομα!!! Κανει απο τα τριαντα στιν ροδο αναβαθμιστηκε??? Η Συνδεση μου αναβαθμιστηκε αλλα περιμενω τον οτε για γραμμη!!!


Alcatel είναι ο κατασκευαστής των DSLAM που αναφέροντε τα posts για καθυστερήσεις στα συγκεκριμένα DSLAMs

----------


## gatoulas

Ένα script που να κλειδώνει αυτόματα τα threads με τη λέξη αναβάθμιση παρακαλώ.
Δε θα φύγει το Internet. Θα τα κατεβάσετε όλα σε ένα μήνα.
Αμαν ανυπομονησία!!!

----------


## ultraxmode

Ρε παιδιά , ένα κουφό και απο μένα...

Μου αναβάθμισαν μόνο το upstream...!!! :Thinking:  

Απο 512/128 έχει γίνει 512\256 !!!!

Πώς σας φαίνεται ??? ΚΑΙ ΤΙ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΩ ??? 

Πάνω που πωρωνόμαστε... μας ξενερώνουν... φτου !!! γαμώτο...

 :Crying:

----------


## tyxeross

Στο Ν. Ψυχικο πριν 2 βδομαδες αναβαθμιστηκε η γραμμη απο Οτε και Χτες Αναβαθμιστηκε και η συνδρομη μου απο Τελλας.

----------


## BAB73

Φιλος μου στην Κηφισια Καλαμαριας  αναβαθμιστηκε χθες. Μαλιστα...εγω του το ειπα μολις ειδα το ρουτερ του.Αυτος δεν εχει ιδεα !!  Απο 512 που ειχε το ειδα εγραφε 1024/256 (PSTN).Ταχυτητα ειχε γυρω στο 80 παντως χθες.
 Εδω στο κεντρο της Καλαμαριας, κοντα στον πεζοδρομο για οσους ξερουν, τιποτα ακομα (512 Οτενετ PSTN)
 Αναμεινατε εις το ρουτερ σας

----------


## eon.s60@

Καλημέρα σας! Όσοι από εσάς είστε στους Αμπελοκηπους θεσσαλονίκης μάλλον θα περιμένετε πολύ καιρό μαζί με μένα... Dslam --> Alcatel XT1...
Από τον ΟΤΕ... Αν και ο τύπος με είπε ότι έως τις 21 Νοεμβρίου λέει ότι θα τα έχουν κάνει όλα...

----------


## ArisV

Λοιπόν, Βότση - Καλαμαριά, ίσως και Φοίνικα, (ένα παιδί αναρωτήθηκε γιατι δεν έχει αναβαθμιστεί ακόμη) - τελικά πήρα τηλέφωνο άνετος, χαλαρός, νομίζοντας οτι είμαι σε INTRACOM, αλλά τελικαααααααά, είμαι σε... ALCATEL  :One thumb up: 
Οπότε τελικά, ο γείτονας με την forthnet που αναβαθμίστηκε ήταν πιο τυχερός απο μένα ή ανήκει σε αλλο dslam, κάλη μου αναμονή λοιπόν  :Smile:

----------


## eon.s60@

> Λοιπόν, Βότση - Καλαμαριά, ίσως και Φοίνικα, (ένα παιδί αναρωτήθηκε γιατι δεν έχει αναβαθμιστεί ακόμη) - τελικά πήρα τηλέφωνο άνετος, χαλαρός, νομίζοντας οτι είμαι σε INTRACOM, αλλά τελικαααααααά, είμαι σε... ALCATEL 
> Οπότε τελικά, ο γείτονας με την forthnet που αναβαθμίστηκε ήταν πιο τυχερός απο μένα ή ανήκει σε αλλο dslam, κάλη μου αναμονή λοιπόν


Καλή υπομονή θα πρόθετα εγώ... Όπως φαίνεται έχουμε 2 ειδών κηφήνες στον χορό... Του  :Worthy:  οτε και τις  :Worthy:  Alcatel :P

----------


## zafx

> Καλημέρα σας! Όσοι από εσάς είστε στους Αμπελοκηπους θεσσαλονίκης μάλλον θα περιμένετε πολύ καιρό μαζί με μένα... Dslam --> Alcatel XT1...
> Από τον ΟΤΕ... Αν και ο τύπος με είπε ότι έως τις 21 Νοεμβρίου λέει ότι θα τα έχουν κάνει όλα...


Δεν είσαι μόνος σου γείτονα, και στη Σταυρούπολη (Θεσσαλονίκης) σε ίδια μάρκα DSLAM είμαστε. 

Αλλά να σου πω κάτι; Ας χαλαρώσουμε λίγο μωρέ, όσο και να γκρινιάζουμε δεν πρόκειται να αλλάξει κάτι, ότι είναι να γίνει θα γίνει.

Υγεία πάνω απ' όλα...

Έτσι κι αλλιώς δεν έχουμε λόγο να βιαζόμαστε, το χρονοδιάγραμμά τους λέει μέσα σε 3 μήνες, μετά τους 3 μήνες θα έχουμε και λόγο να τους τα χώνουμε αν δεν έχουν μεριμνήσει και για εμας.

Θεωρώ όμως ολίγον τι άκυρη τη διαφήμιση του OnDSL kit στα 2048, τη στιγμή που υπάρχουν περιοχές ακόμα που δεν έχουν αναβαθμιστεί.

Χαλλλλαρα λοιπον... όλα θα γίνουν.

----------


## Drillgr

> Καλή υπομονή θα πρόθετα εγώ... Όπως φαίνεται έχουμε 2 ειδών κηφήνες στον χορό... Του  οτε και τις  Alcatel :P


Τελικα και γω σε alcatel ειμαι!! Αντε καλο νοεμβρη παιδια! Αλλα να πω την αληθεια πιανω τελειες ταχυτητες με την 1024 τωρα. Αν ειναι να αναβαθμιζομουν και να εβλεπα 50αρια αστο καλυτερα. Υπομονη ολοι οι σε alcatel,μπορει να γινουμε τελευταιοι αλλα τουλαχιστον μεχρι τοτε να εχει λυθει το προβλημα με τις χαμηλες ταχυτητες μετα την αναβαθμιση!

----------


## husuris

Στην Καλαμαρια τα νουμερα που αρχιζουν απο 40,41,42 ειναι σε Alcatel οποτε υπομονη  :Rant:

----------


## ArisV

Και όπως λέει ο λαός, "το καλό πράμα αργεί να γίνει"  :Cool:  :One thumb up:

----------


## ArisV

> Στην Καλαμαρια τα νουμερα που αρχιζουν απο 40,41,42 ειναι σε Alcatel οποτε υπομονη


Εμένα είναι 459-ΧΧΧ και δυστυχώς είμαι και γω ALCATEL  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Smile:

----------


## toRus

Ναι, αλλά εγώ που έχω γραμμή/πρόσβαση 1024 από τον ΟΤΕ (internet από forthnet) και είμαι Αlcatel, θα πληρώνω 39.15 ευρώ το μήνα ή 23.68 όλον αυτόν τον καιρό που οι υπόλοιποι έχουν αναβαθμισθεί και εγώ είμαι στο περίμενε ;

----------


## philpi

> Στην Καλαμαρια τα νουμερα που αρχιζουν απο 40,41,42 ειναι σε Alcatel οποτε υπομονη


Όπως και τα 43Χ που έχω εγώ :Sad:

----------


## ArisV

> Όπως και τα 43Χ που έχω εγώ


Χμ, 438-ΧΧΧ έχει ο γείτονας και αναβαθμίστηκε προχθές!  :Thinking:

----------


## philpi

> Χμ, 438-ΧΧΧ έχει ο γείτονας και αναβαθμίστηκε προχθές!


Τι να σου πω; Σήμερα πήρα τηλέφωνο στο 134 για να μάθω σε ποιο Dslam ανήκω και μου είπαν "Τηλεπικοινωνιακό κέντρο Καλαμαριάς - DSLAM ALCATEL XD 1" και το τηλέφωνο μου αρχίζει απο 43...

Προφανώς  ο αριθμός απλά καθορίζει σε ποιο κέντρο ανήκεις. Από 'κει και πέρα μπορεί να είσαι σε οποιοδήποτε από τα DSLAM που έχει το συγκεκριμένο κέντρο.

----------


## ArisV

Συνοψίζοντας, είμαστε άτυχοι!  :Razz:

----------


## nikgr

Ρώτησα σήμερα στο 1242 αν βλέπουν κανα φως στο τούνελ για τα ALCATEL και μου είπαν : 
"Tίποτα ακόμα"...

Κατά τα άλλα εξακολουθώ να σέρνομαι στα 350-450kbps με 1024αρα...

----------


## RyDeR

Και γω ρώτησα για τα Alcatel και δεν έχουν ενημέρωση... :Thumb down:

----------


## ArisV

Πάντως, βλέπω είμαστε ενωμένοι οι Alcatela-κηδες, χεχε!
Κρατάτε γερά παιδιά, θα δούμε και μεις μια άσπρη μέρα!  :One thumb up:

----------


## maimou

hi pedia na rotiso kati o ote pote arxizei tis anabathmiseis ? tha ,mporoume na piasoume 2 i prepei na perasei kana  3 mino 
gia thessaloniki milao ........
kai ama einai  na  exo 2048 giati na min paro  mia 1024 pou etsi kai allios tha ginei 2048 apo moni tis 
pedia thelo boitheis

----------


## Whiteyez

1)Γράφε Ελληνικά.
2)Oι αναβάθμιση έχει ξεκινήσει στην Θεσσαλονίκη.
3)Τώρα ότι σύνδεση πας να πάρεις αυτή θα έχεις.Δεν αναβαθμίζεται.Πάνε πάρε 2048 με τη μία δλδ.

----------


## silver

στο μεταξυ πηρα σημερα σε 1242 και 134 για  να μου δωσουν το τηλεφωνο των τεχνικων υπηρεσιων της περιοχης μου και δεν ειχαν ιδεα....

----------


## anastassio

Σιγα μη δεν ειχαν ιδεα!!
Τους Κινεζους εκαναν.Εχουν βαρεθει τα ιδια και ιδια να ακουν συνεχεια.
ΜΕΧΡΙ ΤΕΛΟΣ ΕΒΔΟΜΑΔΑΣ θα ειμεθα ετοιμοι . :One thumb up:

----------


## silver

> Σιγα μη δεν ειχαν ιδεα!!
> Τους Κινεζους εκαναν.Εχουν βαρεθει τα ιδια και ιδια να ακουν συνεχεια.
> ΜΕΧΡΙ ΤΕΛΟΣ ΕΒΔΟΜΑΔΑΣ θα ειμεθα ετοιμοι .


το βασιζεις καπου η απλα εκφραζεις προσδοκια? :Sad:

----------


## vazelo

> στο μεταξυ πηρα σημερα σε 1242 και 134 για  να μου δωσουν το τηλεφωνο των τεχνικων υπηρεσιων της περιοχης μου και δεν ειχαν ιδεα....


1ον Γιατι πηρες σε αυτα τα νουμερα?? Το 11888/11880/κλπκλπ δεν σου κανουν?? Και αντε το 134 αλλα το 1242 ειναι helpdesk πρεπει να γνωριζουν τα τηλεφωνα ολων των τεχνικων σε ολη την Ελλαδα??

2ον Μην κανετε τον κοπο και τηλεφωνητε για το "ποτε θα αναβαθμηστω εγω?" ΔΕΝ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΕΠΙΣΗΜΗ ΕΝΗΜΕΡΩΣΗ. Eιναι θεμα του καθε κεντρου ξεχωριστα!

----------


## goforbet

> Μαλλον εισαι σε Αλκατελ dslam εγω μενω απεναντι σου και αναβαθμιστηκα..


έχω την εντύπωση οτι είμαι σε intracom.Μπορώ να πάρω κάπου να ρωτήσω? δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω όμως γιατί η 512 μου έχει πέσει τόσο.

----------


## homer_k

πάρε στο 1242 αύριο το πρωι και ρώτα τους. νομίζω μέχρι τις 2 το μεσημέρι είναι.

----------


## vazelo

> πάρε στο 1242 αύριο το πρωι και ρώτα τους. νομίζω μέχρι τις 2 το μεσημέρι είναι.


Mεχρι τις 9 το βραδυ.

----------


## globalnoise

Έτσι! Όλοι οι αγωνιστές που πέφτουν σε DSLAM Alcatel ενωμένοι για ένα καλύτερο αύριο! Για μια διπλάσια ταχύτητα! Δεν πρέπει να ανεχτείτε ούτε μία μέρα με την παρούσα ταχύτητά σας! Εμπρός στον αγώνα!  :Superman:  


*Spoiler:*




			/action 937 4 1!f3

----------


## roiy1

Παιδιά το upgrade της Τελλάς των 2Mbps σε μένα, είναι πλήρες πλέον. Κοιτάξτε download rate από τον ftp του Πολυτεχνείου...

----------


## Whiteyez

> Παιδιά το upgrade της Τελλάς των 2Mbps σε μένα, είναι πλήρες πλέον. Κοιτάξτε download rate από τον ftp του Πολυτεχνείου...


Super είσαι...

----------


## NiKapa

> Παιδιά το upgrade της Τελλάς των 2Mbps σε μένα, είναι πλήρες πλέον. Κοιτάξτε download rate από τον ftp του Πολυτεχνείου...


Κωστα το upload σου ομως ειναι Isdn 64αρας...γιατι?

----------


## Whiteyez

> Κωστα το upload σου ομως ειναι Isdn 64αρας...γιατι?


Γιατί ίσως εκείνη την στιγμή κατέβαζε,δεν ανέβαζε..

----------


## roiy1

Ε, αφού μόνο κατεβάζω τώρα. Δεν έχω κάτι άλλο ανοιχτό που να δίνει... Γύρω στο 28 πάει, λίγο πριν που το δοκίμασα.

----------


## dlyk

Ανω Κηφισια τηλ απο 210-801χχχχ απο το πρωί η 512 εγινε 1024
Απο τον provider (vivodi) ακομα τιποτα, το downloading οπως παλια δηλαδη στο upload στέλνει στο τερμα.

----------


## silver

> 1ον Γιατι πηρες σε αυτα τα νουμερα?? Το 11888/11880/κλπκλπ δεν σου κανουν?? Και αντε το 134 αλλα το 1242 ειναι helpdesk πρεπει να γνωριζουν τα τηλεφωνα ολων των τεχνικων σε ολη την Ελλαδα??


συγγνωμη,δεν θα το ξανακανω...
για χαλαρωσε λιγο...

----------


## blackdart

Η αναβάθμιση μας ήρθε και στη φλώρινα....
και αυτόματα με αλτεκ νετ επιασα 80 kb/s  :One thumb up: 
απο 384 σε 768  :Respekt:

----------


## HaRRy

> Ανω Κηφισια τηλ απο 210-801χχχχ απο το πρωί η 512 εγινε 1024
> Απο τον provider (vivodi) ακομα τιποτα, το downloading οπως παλια δηλαδη στο upload στέλνει στο τερμα.


Μια απο τα ιδια σε Αλτεκ 1024/256 ολα ΟΚ και απο τις 2 πλευρές...

----------


## AMDOpteron

Ρεεε..στημ πενετλη μας ξεχασατε!!!

----------


## Shadowjump

> Ανω Κηφισια τηλ απο 210-801χχχχ απο το πρωί η 512 εγινε 1024
> Απο τον provider (vivodi) ακομα τιποτα, το downloading οπως παλια δηλαδη στο upload στέλνει στο τερμα.



 :Clap:  Αρα και εμεις στο 807-xxxx θα δουμε συντομα αναβαθμιση! Ελπιζω δηλαδη... (αν και την μερα το DL δεν ξεπερναει τα 60ΚΒ ελπιζω το βραδυ να χτυπαει καμια 210ΚΒ+)

----------


## roiy1

> Αρα και εμεις στο 807-xxxx θα δουμε συντομα αναβαθμιση! Ελπιζω δηλαδη... (αν και την μερα το DL δεν ξεπερναει τα 60ΚΒ ελπιζω το βραδυ να χτυπαει καμια 210ΚΒ+)


Κοίτα το ποστ 1440. Αναφέρεται στην περιοχή μας.

----------


## Shadowjump

Οο ελπιζω αυριο να κανουν ενα βημα λιγο πιο δω να αναβαθμισουν και το τελευταιο DSLam στην Νεα Κηφισια. Εσυ που μενεις ακριβως?

----------


## Προφέσσορας_Χάος

> Ρεεε..στημ πενετλη μας ξεχασατε!!!


χαχαχαχα σε ποιον απευθύνεσαι ακριβώς;οπου να ναι ερχεται και προς τα δώ.. :Whistle:

----------


## v@gelis

Στο Περιστερι τιποτα παιδια( περιοχή Μπουρνάζι-Dslam Siemens).
Κανείς άλλος απο περιστέρι που να εχει αναβαθμιστεί?

----------


## nickg78

> Ρεεε..στημ πενετλη μας ξεχασατε!!!


Όντως, την περιοχή μας δεν φαίνεται να την έχει ο ΟΤΕ στον χάρτη του...  :Thinking:  Και δεν το λέω μόνο λόγω των αναβαθμίσεων στις DSL αυτό. Και βλάβη στα τηλέφωνα να παρουσιαστεί εδώ, κάνουν μια βδομάδα το λιγότερο να τη φτιάξουν, ενώ την τελευταία φορά που είχα πάρει να αναφέρω βλάβη στην περιοχή Μελισσίων, πήρα από τους τεχνικούς την αποστομωτική απάντηση "πού είναι αυτό;" (τελικά παρόλο που τους εξήγησα αναλυτικά πώς θα έρθουν, έχασαν το δρόμο κι ήρθαν μετά από 3 μέρες). 

Κατά τ' άλλα, προχτές 3/9 αναβαθμίστηκε και η Κηφισιά, η μοναδική περιοχή της Βόρειας και της Ανατολικής Αττικής που δεν είχε αναβαθμιστεί. Επίσημα πλέον έχουμε μείνει μόνο εμείς και δεν φαίνεται να αλλάζει κάτι. 

Μήπως τελικά το Excel του ΟΤΕ λέει παραμύθια και αντί για Siemens, το DSLAM Πεντέλης είναι MPACATEL; Είναι η μοναδική εξήγηση που μπορώ να δώσω, πέρα από το γεγονός ότι οι ΟΤΕτζήδες μπορεί να μην ξέρουν σε ποιο σημείο του χάρτη βρισκόμαστε.

----------


## fysikos

> Κατά τ' άλλα, προχτές 3/9 αναβαθμίστηκε και η Κηφισιά, η μοναδική περιοχή της Βόρειας και της Ανατολικής Αττικής που δεν είχε αναβαθμιστεί. Επίσημα πλέον έχουμε μείνει μόνο εμείς και δεν φαίνεται να αλλάζει κάτι.



Μη το λες.Εγω ειμαι στην Παλληνη και ακομα τιποτα.

----------


## HaRRy

Και Δροσιά-Αγιος Στέφανος τίποτα μέχρι χτες!!

----------


## chatasos

> Μήπως τελικά το Excel του ΟΤΕ λέει παραμύθια και αντί για Siemens, το DSLAM Πεντέλης είναι MPACATEL; Είναι η μοναδική εξήγηση που μπορώ να δώσω, πέρα από το γεγονός ότι οι ΟΤΕτζήδες μπορεί να μην ξέρουν σε ποιο σημείο του χάρτη βρισκόμαστε.


Υπάρχει Siemens & Alcatel στην Πεντέλη  :Wink:

----------


## ogenikos

Εντάξει εσείς είστε και λίγο μακριά (Παλλήνη, Αγ.Στέφανος κλπ), τι να πώ και εγώ ρε παιδιά κέντρο Αθήνας (Αλεξάνδρας) και ακόμη ούτε φωνή ούτε ακρόαση, αν και απ'όσο βλέπω γενικά στο κέντρο πολλοί παραπονιούνται απο Εξάρχεια, Κωλέτη κλπ...ήμαρτον.

----------


## nickg78

> Υπάρχει Siemens & Alcatel στην Πεντέλη


Έχουμε και Mpa(l)catel;  :Stunned:  

Έτσι εξηγούνται όλα...

----------


## nickvog

Kαλημέρα σε όλους. 

Η αναβάθμιση (περιοχή Ν. Ηράκλειο Aττικής, σε SIEMENS PSTN dslam) της γραμμής έχει γίνει εδώ και καμμιά βδομάδα (2048/256 σε πακέτο conn-x 1024).... αλλά.... η ταχύτητα που δίνει ο παροχέας (otenet) είναι δυστυχώς για ΚΛΑΜΑΤΑ ....  :Clap:   :Clap:  

Με λίγες λέξεις .... ανεβοκατεβαίνει ΣΥΝΕΧΕΙΑ. Το πρωί και γενικά όλες τις εργάσιμες ώρες της ημέρας η ταχύτητα στο κατέβασμα είναι γύρω στα 90-95 KB/sec DL (με μεγάλα σκαμπανεβάσματα στο DU Meter) δηλαδή ούτε καλά καλά και αυτή η 1024....  :Mad:   Το βράδυ αργά ανεβαίνει στα 220-23 ΚΒ (δηλαδή στα φυσιολογικά της γραμμής) χωρίς και σε αυτή την ταχύτητα να υπάρχι έστω και μία σχετική σταθερότητα....

Έχει κανείς με τον ΟΤΕ (conn-x, otenet) τα ίδια αποτελέσματα ??  :Wink:   :Wink:  

Tι λέτε ? Να τους πάρω τηλ. να δηλώσω βλάβη ή να περιμένω .... μπασ και βελτιωθεί το πράμα ... 

ΤΗΑΝΧ για την προσοχή σας.

----------


## takaros

Πριν λίγο σταμάτησε η ροη του Νετ και λέω μπας και έγινε το θαύμα και σε μένα.
Μπαίνω αμέσως στο interface του ρούτερ αλλά ΤΖΙΦΟΣ απλά έγινε αλλαγή της IP από την ForthNet, η ταχύτητα παρέμεινε ως έχει 1024 γμτ.  :Very angry:  


Να ξαναρωτήσω: στον Πειραιά και πιο συγκεκριμένα στην Καστέλα διπλασιάστηκε κάνεις;;;;;  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

Γιατί από τους πινάκες που έχουν επισυνάψει οι Mods που βρίσκεις σε ποιο DSLAM ανήκεις, δεν μπορώ να βγάλω άκρη γιατί με βάση το τηλεφωνικό νούμερο λέει το αρχείο του εξελ ότι ανήκω σε Intracom στον Πειραιά όμως πέρυσι τον Αύγουστο που έβαλα ADSL In A Box και είχε γίνει ασυνεννοησία μεταξύ  ForthNet και Π[ΟΤΕ] και είχε έρθει Τεχνικός του ΟΤΕ σπίτι και αφού διαπίστωσε πως δεν έχω ADSL έκανε ένα τηλέφωνο κάπου (προφανώς στα DSLAM μετά που τον ρώτησα) και σε 5 λεπτά άναψε το λαμπάκι του ρούτερ. Στην ερώτηση μου μήπως γραφούν τα χαρτιά σου σε ποιο DSLAM ανήκω; Μου απανταει τυχερέ ανήκεις σε αλκατελ….. :Stunned:  

Οποτε επικρατεί μια σύγχυση για το που ανήκω, ιντρακομ λεει το εξελ,αλκατελ λέει ο τεχνικός. ποιο να πιστέψεις;  :Wall:  

Και στο 134 δεν μπορώ να πάρω να ρωτήσω, γιατί η κυριαρχία της γραμμής ανήκει στην ForthNet (έχω 1Bill) και όχι σε εμένα.  :Sad:  

Όχι δηλαδή πως καίγομαι να μάθω  :Cool:   αλλά όπως έχουν  γράψει μερικοί προλαλήσαντες όσοι είναι σε αλκατελ θα περιμένουν πολύ καιρό ακόμα. (δηλαδή φάγαμε ήττα όσοι ήμαστε σε αλκατελ) :Rifle:   :Gun:   :2Guns:   :Shoot:   :Jedi:   :Ork:   :Dwarf:

----------


## TEO_Q

Περιστερι 573ΧΧΧΧ ,δεν βλέπω και δεν ακούω τίποτα  :Crying:

----------


## adamantios

Αρχικό μήνυμα απο *nickg78*  
 				Από γειτονικές ή κοντινές περιοχές: Μαρούσι, Ηράκλειο, Μεταμόρφωση, Χαλάνδρι, Πεύκη, Δροσιά, Άνοιξη, Νέα Ερυθραία, Εκάλη, Άγιος Στέφανος έχουν αναβαθμιστεί (άλλες πλήρως και άλλες σε μεγάλο μέρος τους) και μάλιστα οι περισσότερες μέσα στις πρώτες 2-3 μέρες, από ότι μαθαίνω από εδώ ή από αναφορές γνωστών και φίλων. Στη μέση μόνο εμείς και η Κηφισιά έχουμε (ξε)μείνει, αλλά τι να κάνουμε... μόνο υπομονή προς το παρόν.


Εγώ πάντως στην Πεύκη 612ΧΧΧΧ δεν έχω αναβαθμιστεί.
Πάντως το σίγουρο είναι ότι θα πάρει γενικά καιρό για να στρώσει το σύστημα

----------


## Shadowjump

Μπα, δεν εχει αναβαθμιστει ακομα ολη η Κηφισια. Εγω ακομα 1088/288 ειμαι..

----------


## kadronarxis

Μπορεί όσοι είμαστε σε alcatel να ξεκινάμε με γκολ απο τα αποδυτήρια, το τελικό αποτέλεσμα όμως θα είναι υπέρ μας.Αυτό είναι σίγουρο.

----------


## nickg78

> Και Δροσιά-Αγιος Στέφανος τίποτα μέχρι χτες!!





> Μη το λες.Εγω ειμαι στην Παλληνη και ακομα τιποτα.





> Εγώ πάντως στην Πεύκη 612ΧΧΧΧ δεν έχω αναβαθμιστεί.
> Πάντως το σίγουρο είναι ότι θα πάρει γενικά καιρό για να στρώσει το σύστημα





> Μπα, δεν εχει αναβαθμιστει ακομα ολη η Κηφισια. Εγω ακομα 1088/288 ειμαι..


Από τις περιοχές σας υπάρχουν άλλα άτομα που μου λένε ότι έχουν αναβαθμιστεί και άλλοι που ακόμη περιμένουν. 

Μάλλον το σύστημα των αναβαθμίσεων ακολουθεί ένα εντελώς χαοτικό και απρόβλεπτο σύστημα και δεν γίνεται κατά περιοχές και DSLAM, αλλά εντελώς τυχαία. Εν πάση περιπτώσει, δεν έχουμε παρά να περιμένουμε.

----------


## logan11

Πάντως και γω σε Siemens-1 PSTN στην ΑΓΙΑ ΠΑΡΑΣΚΕΥΗ...ακόμα να δώ προκοπή. Και απ'ότι βλέπω στο παρόν νήμα κανείς άλλος από Αγία Παρασκευή δεν είπε πως αναβαθμίστηκε. 
Ξέρω μόνο έναν γείτονα (στο άλλο τετράγωνο) ο οποίος είναι σε MaraK DSLAM και αναβαθμίστηκε κατά την περίοδο του πιλοτικού και τον αφήσαν έτσι.
ΟΤΕ + Fothnet  έχει νομίζω (το 3+3 μήνες πακέτο που δίνανε τότε).

Οπότε Ψυχραιμία εκεί στην Πεντέλη. Εγώ τώρα με 384 OTE + Otenet *καρφωτά 48-49 KB/s πηγαίνει η γραμμή*.
Αν είναι να τραβήξω το λούκι της "υποβάθμισης" όπως οι περισσότεροι τότε καλύτερα να αργήσει να έρθει.

----------


## emykey

> Και γω ρώτησα για τα Alcatel και δεν έχουν ενημέρωση...


Υπάρχει περίπτωση να μην γίνει καθόλου αναβάθμιση σε εμάς που έχουμε Alcatel? Αν ειναι να μας το πουν να πάρουμε ένα καταραμένο νεό router να τελειώνουμε!!!!!!!!!

----------


## nickg78

> Υπάρχει περίπτωση να μην γίνει καθόλου αναβάθμιση σε εμάς που έχουμε Alcatel? Αν ειναι να μας το πουν να πάρουμε ένα καταραμένο νεό router να τελειώνουμε!!!!!!!!!


Μάλλον έχεις μπερδευτεί λίγο.  :Smile:  Η καθυστέρηση δεν υπάρχει σε όσους έχουν router Alcatel, αλλά σε όσους βρίσκονται σε DSLAM Alcatel. Ο router δεν παίζει κανένα ρόλο σ' αυτή την περίπτωση. Εξαρτάται από τον ΟΤΕ (ή από τη Mpa(l)catel). Δεν υπάρχει όμως περίπτωση να μη γίνει αναβάθμιση μέσα στο χρονοδιάγραμμα που έδωσε ο ΟΤΕ (3 μήνες).

----------


## Shadowjump

> Kαλημέρα σε όλους. 
> 
> Η αναβάθμιση (περιοχή Ν. Ηράκλειο Aττικής, σε SIEMENS PSTN dslam) της γραμμής έχει γίνει εδώ και καμμιά βδομάδα (2048/256 σε πακέτο conn-x 1024).... αλλά.... η ταχύτητα που δίνει ο παροχέας (otenet) είναι δυστυχώς για ΚΛΑΜΑΤΑ ....   
> 
> Με λίγες λέξεις .... ανεβοκατεβαίνει ΣΥΝΕΧΕΙΑ. Το πρωί και γενικά όλες τις εργάσιμες ώρες της ημέρας η ταχύτητα στο κατέβασμα είναι γύρω στα 90-95 KB/sec DL (με μεγάλα σκαμπανεβάσματα στο DU Meter) δηλαδή ούτε καλά καλά και αυτή η 1024....   Το βράδυ αργά ανεβαίνει στα 220-23 ΚΒ (δηλαδή στα φυσιολογικά της γραμμής) χωρίς και σε αυτή την ταχύτητα να υπάρχι έστω και μία σχετική σταθερότητα....
> 
> Έχει κανείς με τον ΟΤΕ (conn-x, otenet) τα ίδια αποτελέσματα ??   
> 
> Tι λέτε ? Να τους πάρω τηλ. να δηλώσω βλάβη ή να περιμένω .... μπασ και βελτιωθεί το πράμα ... 
> ...


Μπα, καλα εισαι, και εμενα τα ιδια γινονται την μερα κατεβαζω με 40-50 και το βραδυ με 110. Ειναι γιατι εχουν βαλει δεν ξερω και εγω ποσα ατομα παραπανω στο DSLam ετσι την μερα, που η χρηση ειναι μεγαλυτερη, (κυριως απο εταιριες) γονατιζει το DSLam και ετσι να τες οι χαμηλες ταχυτητες. Εγω προσωπικα, τους εχω παρει απειρες φορες τηλ, εχω παει στα κεντρικα στην Κηφισια αλλα εδω και 2-3 μηνες γινεται το ιδιο πραμα.

----------


## kewl

> Μπα, καλα εισαι, και εμενα τα ιδια γινονται την μερα κατεβαζω με 40-50 και το βραδυ με 110. Ειναι γιατι εχουν βαλει δεν ξερω και εγω ποσα ατομα παραπανω στο DSLam ετσι την μερα, που η χρηση ειναι μεγαλυτερη, (κυριως απο εταιριες) γονατιζει το DSLam και ετσι να τες οι χαμηλες ταχυτητες. Εγω προσωπικα, τους εχω παρει απειρες φορες τηλ, εχω παει στα κεντρικα στην Κηφισια αλλα εδω και 2-3 μηνες γινεται το ιδιο πραμα.


 
Καλά αυτό γίνεται παντού οχι μόνο στην περιοχή σου.Βλέπουν οτι οι ιδιωτικές κάνουν ανοίγματα και ακόμα δεν λένε να συμορφωθούν.
Ακολουθούν την πολιτική που έκαναν πριν μερικά χρόνια στην σταθερή τηλεφωνία.Πληρώναμε χρυσές τις κλήσεις και μόλις μπήκαν στο παιχνίδι οι ιδιωτικές άρχισαν να πέρνουν τηλέφωνα να σε παρακαλάνε και να σε ενημερώνουν για τα νέα οικονομικά τους πακέτα.Αλλά θα είναι πολύ αργά...προσωπικά και τσάμπα να μου το δίνει ο οτέ το dsl στο μέλλον μόλις καλυφθώ απο forthnet την κάνω και δεν επιστρέφω με τίποτα σ'αυτούς.Να πάνε να καλιεργούν ντομάτες γιατί οι περισσότεροι που δουλεύουν εκεί μέσα μονο αυτό ξέρουν να κάνουν αν και γι αυτό αμφιβάλω οτι είναι άξιοι

----------


## maxorfo

> Εντάξει εσείς είστε και λίγο μακριά (Παλλήνη, Αγ.Στέφανος κλπ), τι να πώ και εγώ ρε παιδιά κέντρο Αθήνας (Αλεξάνδρας) και ακόμη ούτε φωνή ούτε ακρόαση, αν και απ'όσο βλέπω γενικά στο κέντρο πολλοί παραπονιούνται απο Εξάρχεια, Κωλέτη κλπ...ήμαρτον.




Και Πεδίον Άρεως - Κυψέλη - Ν. Κυψέλη - Δικαστήρια !!!

----------


## Shadowjump

> Καλά αυτό γίνεται παντού οχι μόνο στην περιοχή σου.Βλέπουν οτι οι ιδιωτικές κάνουν ανοίγματα και ακόμα δεν λένε να συμορφωθούν.
> Ακολουθούν την πολιτική που έκαναν πριν μερικά χρόνια στην σταθερή τηλεφωνία.Πληρώναμε χρυσές τις κλήσεις και μόλις μπήκαν στο παιχνίδι οι ιδιωτικές άρχισαν να πέρνουν τηλέφωνα να σε παρακαλάνε και να σε ενημερώνουν για τα νέα οικονομικά τους πακέτα.Αλλά θα είναι πολύ αργά...προσωπικά και τσάμπα να μου το δίνει ο οτέ το dsl στο μέλλον μόλις καλυφθώ απο forthnet την κάνω και δεν επιστρέφω με τίποτα σ'αυτούς.Να πάνε να καλιεργούν ντομάτες γιατί οι περισσότεροι που δουλεύουν εκεί μέσα μονο αυτό ξέρουν να κάνουν αν και γι αυτό αμφιβάλω οτι είναι άξιοι


H Forthnet που εχει πληροφοριες για τις γραμμες της και τις χρεωσεις? Μονο τιμες και ταχυτητες ως ISP εχω δει μονο.

----------


## globalnoise

> Και Πεδίον Άρεως - Κυψέλη - Ν. Κυψέλη - Δικαστήρια !!!


Και Πλ.Αττικής, Σταθμό Λαρίσης  :Wink:  Γενικά όσους ξέρω στο κέντρο ΑΡΗΣ μόνο αυτοί με PSTN γραμμή έχουν διπλασιαστεί.

----------


## manicx

> Πάντως και γω σε Siemens-1 PSTN στην ΑΓΙΑ ΠΑΡΑΣΚΕΥΗ...ακόμα να δώ προκοπή. Και απ'ότι βλέπω στο παρόν νήμα κανείς άλλος από Αγία Παρασκευή δεν είπε πως αναβαθμίστηκε. 
> Ξέρω μόνο έναν γείτονα (στο άλλο τετράγωνο) ο οποίος είναι σε MaraK DSLAM και αναβαθμίστηκε κατά την περίοδο του πιλοτικού και τον αφήσαν έτσι.
> ΟΤΕ + Fothnet  έχει νομίζω (το 3+3 μήνες πακέτο που δίνανε τότε).
> 
> Οπότε Ψυχραιμία εκεί στην Πεντέλη. Εγώ τώρα με 384 OTE + Otenet *καρφωτά 48-49 KB/s πηγαίνει η γραμμή*.
> Αν είναι να τραβήξω το λούκι της "υποβάθμισης" όπως οι περισσότεροι τότε καλύτερα να αργήσει να έρθει.


Κι εγώ σε Siemens 2 τίποτε. Κάνανε το Marak όπως είπες και τα υπόλοιπα τίποτε. 

Να πως εδώ πως Ν Ηράκλειο αλλά σε dslam Ν Ιωνίας, σήμερα το είδαμε από τα 1mpbs-2mbps. Τηλ 272ΧΧΧΧ...

----------


## maxorfo

> Και Πλ.Αττικής, Σταθμό Λαρίσης  Γενικά όσους ξέρω στο κέντρο ΑΡΗΣ μόνο αυτοί με PSTN γραμμή έχουν διπλασιαστεί.





Πες το βρε παιδί μου κι είχα αρχίσει ν' απελπίζομαι !

----------


## kewl

> H Forthnet που εχει πληροφοριες για τις γραμμες της και τις χρεωσεις? Μονο τιμες και ταχυτητες ως ISP εχω δει μονο.


 
Δεν με εκνευρίζει ο Οτε τόσο για τις τιμές του όσο για το απαράδεχτο service του (και στο dsl και στα σταθερά) όχι μόνο απο άποψη χρόνου αλλά και ποιότητας.
΄Εχουν πολύ μεγάλο θράσσος να μην θεωρούν μια dsl γραμμή στα 1024 που έχει αποδόσεις 400-500kbps οτι δουλεύει κανονικά και να μην κάνουν τίποτα .
Θα μου πείτε τώρα οτι οι ταχύτητες στο dsl δεν είναι εγγυημένες και συμφωνώ.Απλα θα μπορούσε να αυξήσει τα stadar του για να θεωρεί οτι μια γραμμή έχει βλάβη και οχι να σου λένε οτι 400kbps είναι καλα.Αφού είναι τόσο εξύπνοι και δεν έχει καθόλου εγγυημένες ταχύτητες το Adsl γιατί πουλάνε 3 διαφορετικά πακέτα ταχυτήτων ?ας πουλάνε μια ταχύτητα πχ 512.Αλλά όπου είναι να αρμέξουν,αλλάζει η πολιτική τους.

----------


## gatoulas

στην τηλεφωνία άστο. είναι πολύ καλες οι υπηρεσίες κυρίως απο πλευράς ποιότητας πλέον.

----------


## kewl

> στην τηλεφωνία άστο. είναι πολύ καλες οι υπηρεσίες κυρίως απο πλευράς ποιότητας πλέον.


Ναι είναι καλές αλλά μην ξεχνάς οτι απαγορεύται να χαλάσει το τηλέφωνο σου νύχτα και σαββατοκύριακα αφού τότε δεν λειτουργεί το 121 και επομένως δεν μπορείς να δηλώσεις βλάβη.Μάλλον ο οτέ δεν θεωρεί το τηλέφωνο είδος πρώτης ανάγκης εν έτη 2006.
Για να μην πω οτι αφού δηλώσεις την βλάβη έχει περιπτώσεις που κάνουν και εβδομάδες να σε εξυπηρετήσουν.

----------


## gatoulas

λειτουργεί το 121 τα σκ (το διαπίστωσα προχθές την κυριακή).

Edit: [ γιατί στο γερο διάολο δε μπορώ να έχω 2 συνεχόμενα κεφαλαία??? και πάνε και τα υπόλοιπα υπερ πίστεως! ]

----------


## kewl

> λειτουργεί το 121 τα σκ (το διαπίστωσα προχθές την κυριακή).


 
Eπειδή αρχίσαμε μια συζήτηση που είναι  :Offtopic:   την συνεχίζουμε αν θέλεις σε pm

----------


## gatoulas

Off Topic


		ε δε θα αρχίσουμε κουβέντες και για το 121.
πάντως προχθές που τους κάλεσα απάντησαν οι άνθρωποι. 
Ίσως στην περιοχή σου να μη δουλεύει ΣΚ. 
I rest my case then!

----------


## sverver

http://www.oteshop.gr/adslupgrade_popup.asp

----------


## nanas

> http://www.oteshop.gr/adslupgrade_popup.asp


 
πολύ χρήσιμο λινκ. ετσι για να ηρεμήσουμε όλοι :Respekt:

----------


## Zorz

Και η Καλλιθέα δεν έχει αναβαθμιστεί, τουλάχιστον για το σημείο που μπορώ να ξέρω.

----------


## Viper

> http://www.oteshop.gr/adslupgrade_popup.asp


Εβαλα το τηλεφωνο φιλου που εχει αναβαθμιστει και λεει πως η περιοχη σας δεν ειναι αναβαθμισμενη. Ας το δοκιμασει κα καποιος αλλος.

----------


## lewton

> Εβαλα το τηλεφωνο φιλου που εχει αναβαθμιστει και λεει πως η περιοχη σας δεν ειναι αναβαθμισμενη. Ας το δοκιμασει κα καποιος αλλος.


Μήπως το τηλέφωνο έχει μεταφερθεί σε άλλη περιοχή εκτός της αρχικής του;

----------


## Viper

> Μήπως το τηλέφωνο έχει μεταφερθεί σε άλλη περιοχή εκτός της αρχικής του;


χμμμ ισως να εχεις δικιο. Μενει Μαρουσι αλλα το τηλεφωνο του αρχιζει απο 681 που νομιζω ειναι απο Χαλανδρι.

----------


## roiy1

> Εβαλα το τηλεφωνο φιλου που εχει αναβαθμιστει και λεει πως η περιοχη σας δεν ειναι αναβαθμισμενη. Ας το δοκιμασει κα καποιος αλλος.


Κι εμένα μια από τα ίδια. Ενώ έχω αναβαθμιστεί από την πρώτη μέρα (δεν υπάρχει θέμα μεταφοράς), λέει το αντίθετο.

----------


## wintech2003

Χαλκίδα αναβαθμίστηκε  :One thumb up:  

512/128 -> 1024/256
448/144 -> 832/224

----------


## gatoulas

Off Topic


		Επιτέλους No dialer string σε interface  :Razz: 


Broadcom ποιά DSLAMια φοράνε;

----------


## princess

εχω την εντυπωση οτι το συγκεκριμενο λινκ δεν θεωρει τιποτα αναβαθμισμενο... μηπως ξεχνανε να το ενημερωσουν, η ακομα δεν ειναι σιγουροι για το τι εχουν κανει ακριβως;

----------


## gatoulas

Ενημερώνεται μια φορά την εβδομάδα

----------


## vakis78

Παιδια εγω που το δοκιμασα, και ειμαι αναβαθμισμενος, μου το εβγαλε κανονικα!!!

----------


## chatasos

Άραγε αυτοί που έφτιαξαν την σελίδα, ρώτησαν αυτούς που κάνουν τις αναβαθμίσεις?

----------


## Dimitris

Δεν ξέρω αν είναι αξιόπιστο. Εμένα η γραμμή έχει αναβαθμιστεί πριν τις 5/9 που ήταν η τελευταία ενημέρωση αλλά λέει ότι ακόμα δεν έχει γίνει αναβάθμιση

----------


## kadronarxis

Τη βλέπω τη δουλειά....Ήδη έχει αρχίσει το κράξιμο για το site με τις αναβαθμίσεις.
Προσωπικά, το έχω δοκιμάσει με 6 διαφορετικά νούμερα σε διαφορετικές περιοχές της Ελλάδος, και τις 6 μέσα έπεσε.
Καλή προσπάθεια, σίγουρα θα υπάρχουν και λάθη.

----------


## wintech2003

Για ποιο link μιλάτε...?

----------


## sdikr

> Άραγε αυτοί που έφτιαξαν την σελίδα, ρώτησαν αυτούς που κάνουν τις αναβαθμίσεις?


Θα μπορούσαν να διαβάσουν  adslgr.com  :Razz:

----------


## hedgehog

> Για ποιο link μιλάτε...?





> http://www.oteshop.gr/adslupgrade_popup.asp


 :Wink:  1234

----------


## Νικαετός

> εχω την εντυπωση οτι το συγκεκριμενο λινκ δεν θεωρει τιποτα αναβαθμισμενο... μηπως ξεχνανε να το ενημερωσουν, η ακομα δεν ειναι σιγουροι για το τι εχουν κανει ακριβως;


Δυστυχώς είναι ενημερωμένο ! Και λέω δυστυχώς γιατί σε εμένα εμφανίζει πως για τον αριθμό μου έχει ΟΛΟΚΛΗΡΩΘΕΙ η αναβάθμιση στις 30/8 , αλλά εγώ από τα 110 Kbps (1024) , έπεσα στα 50 πρώτα και στα 35 μετά και εδώ και μια βδομάδα δεν ανεβαίνει καθόλου (2048 - υποτίθεται )  :Thumb down:  :Thumb down:

----------


## roiy1

Η δική μου γραμμή έχει γίνει 2048/256 από τις 22/08 (από την πρώτη μέρα) και όμως λέει το αντίθετο.

----------


## wintech2003

> 1234


Πάντως δεν παιζει καλά...  :Razz: 




> Αριθμός τηλεφώνου:  	 	*22210xxxxx*
>  		Στην περιοχή σας δεν έχει ολοκληρωθεί η αναβάθμιση ADSL ταχύτητας. 								
> 
> Τελευταία ενημέρωση μηχανής Αναβάθμισης : 5/9/2006  								
> Επόμενη ενημέρωση μηχανής Αναβάθμισης : 12/9/2006

----------


## chatasos

> Τη βλέπω τη δουλειά....Ήδη έχει αρχίσει το κράξιμο για το site με τις αναβαθμίσεις.
> Προσωπικά, το έχω δοκιμάσει με 6 διαφορετικά νούμερα σε διαφορετικές περιοχές της Ελλάδος, και τις 6 μέσα έπεσε.
> Καλή προσπάθεια, σίγουρα θα υπάρχουν και λάθη.


Η προσπάθεια φυσικά και είναι αξιέπαινη :One thumb up: 




> Θα μπορούσαν να διαβάσουν  adslgr.com


Είναι και αυτό μια λύση :Wink:

----------


## geitonas

Γεια σας παιδια!
Εγω που ειμαι στη Καλαμαρια ειχα τη αναβαθμιση της γραμμης 26/08/2008. Τωρα ειμαι 1024/256, το περιεργο ειναι οτι στη σελιδα της ΟΤΕΝΕΤ μου αλλαξαν το πακετο και τωρα ειναι           *OTENET OnDSL Bundle Home S2*, το *S2* σημαινει οτι 512 εγινε 1024, και στο ρουτερ μου δειχνει 1024/256 . Στη αυτη τη σελιδα λεει:  :Thumb down: 


```
Αριθμός τηλεφώνου: 231080ΧΧΧΧ
Στην περιοχή σας δεν έχει ολοκληρωθεί η αναβάθμιση ADSL ταχύτητας.                                
Τελευταία ενημέρωση μηχανής Αναβάθμισης : 5/9/2006                                  
Επόμενη ενημέρωση μηχανής Αναβάθμισης : 12/9/200
```

Απο τη ταχυτητα στο download ειμαι και χειροτερα απο πριν τη αναβαθμιση, πανω απο 52 ΚΒ/s δε πιανει με τιποτα, και στο upload εχω κανονικα 256. Ειμαι παρα πολυ μπερδεμενος, εκανα και μια δοκιμη στη σελιδα FORTHNET και να τα αποτελεσματα



```
TCP/Web100 Network Diagnostic Tool v5.2.1e
click START to begin
Checking for Middleboxes . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .  Done
running 10s outbound test (client to server) . . . . . 223.43Kb/s
running 10s inbound test (server to client) . . . . . . 423.97kb/s
Your PC is connected to a Cable/DSL modem
```

Δεν εχω τιποτα αλλο να πω, τα αποτελεσματα λενε ολα! :Thumb down:

----------


## homer_k

Μια απο τα ίδια και εδώ όσον αφορά της ταχύτητες....

----------


## BlueChris

Παιδιά εγώ πάντως αυτή τη στιγμή είμαι full speed 3 μέρες τώρα γιατί συνδέθηκα με το 2μηνο το δωρεάν της Altec από το Ram. Είμαι 512 χωρίς να έχω αναβαθμιστεί ακόμα και με το που είχαν ξεκινήσει οι αναβαθμίσεις από 55κ που είχα έπεσα μόνιμα στα 35... τώρα με την Altec είμαι πάλι στα 55..... ΑΡΑ ο πΟΤΕ είναι κλασμένος από backbone speed και δεν φταίνε τα πιταρισμένα dslam στην περιοχή μου και άλλα τέτια που έχω διαβάσει.... τι να πω δεν ξέρω... 
Πάντως παίδες τρέχτε πάρτε το RAM όσοι έχετε πρόβλημα πριν ή μετά της αναβαθμίσεις και δοκιμάστε... εγώ πανιγυρίζω εδω πέρα.

----------


## roiy1

> Παιδιά εγώ πάντως αυτή τη στιγμή είμαι full speed 3 μέρες τώρα γιατί συνδέθηκα με το 2μηνο το δωρεάν της Altec από το Ram. Είμαι 512 χωρίς να έχω αναβαθμιστεί ακόμα και με το που είχαν ξεκινήσει οι αναβαθμίσεις από 55κ που είχα έπεσα μόνιμα στα 35... τώρα με την Altec είμαι πάλι στα 55..... ΑΡΑ ο πΟΤΕ είναι κλασμένος από backbone speed και δεν φταίνε τα πιταρισμένα dslam στην περιοχή μου και άλλα τέτια που έχω διαβάσει.... τι να πω δεν ξέρω... 
> Πάντως παίδες τρέχτε πάρτε το RAM όσοι έχετε πρόβλημα πριν ή μετά της αναβαθμίσεις και δοκιμάστε... εγώ πανιγυρίζω εδω πέρα.


Αυτή η δωρεάν σύνδεση της Altec είναι στα 512kbps;

----------


## v@gelis

> Αυτή η δωρεάν σύνδεση της Altec είναι στα 512kbps;


1024 ειναι( και κατ'επιλογη 384, 512).

----------


## nickvog

> Δυστυχώς είναι ενημερωμένο ! Και λέω δυστυχώς γιατί σε εμένα εμφανίζει πως για τον αριθμό μου έχει ΟΛΟΚΛΗΡΩΘΕΙ η αναβάθμιση στις 30/8 , αλλά εγώ από τα 110 Kbps (1024) , έπεσα στα 50 πρώτα και στα 35 μετά και εδώ και μια βδομάδα δεν ανεβαίνει καθόλου (2048 - υποτίθεται )


Ακριβώς ΤΟ ΙΔΙΟ έχω και γω (Ν. Ηράκλειο)  :Mad:  :Mad:  Αντί να παίρνω 2048 (άντε 1024, δεχόμενος ότι ακόμη "παίζουν" με τις ρυθμίσεις της αναβάθμισης) παίρνω ούτε καν 512. Ιδίως τις εργάσιμες ώρες που έχω τη σύνδεση πραγματικά ανάγκη για τη δουλειά μου το κατέβασμα είναι ένα απίστευτο χάλι με συνεχή σκαμπανεβάσματα, που δεν ξεπερνούν κατά μέσο όρο τα 50 ΚΒ....

Πήρα στο 1242, τους είπα για RESET και μου είπαν να δηλώσω πρώτα βλάβη στο 121 να δουν τη γραμμή και μετά, αν χρειαστεί, να κάνουν αυτοί reset (γιατί λέει είναι κάπως παρακινδυνευμένο να πειράξουν τις ρυθμίσεις με reset, από την αρχή, χωρίς να τσεκαριστεί πρώτα η γραμμή).

Με δουλεύουν γιατρέ μου ή μπας κι έχουν δίκιο ?????  :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## tsaros

πολυ καλο το λινκ
σε 5 περιπτωσεις απο γνωστους και φιλους που το τεσταρα ηταν και οι 5 σωστες

συγκεκριμενα
χαριλαου-εγινε
τουμπα προς τα κωνσταντιπολιτικα δεν εγινε
κορδελιο-εγινε
φοινικας ντεπω-δεν εγινε

----------


## eon.s60@

Ειναι απλο! Οπου Alcatel ΔΕΝ εγινε και δεν θα γινει... Στο κοντινο μελλον!

----------


## TheCondor

Αναβαθμιστηκα λεμεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεε 

Η καλη μερα απο το πρωι φαινεται!!!  :Yahooooo:  :Yahooooo:  :Yahooooo:  :Yahooooo:  :Yahooooo:  :Yahooooo: 

Bandwidth Up/Down (Kbit/sec)  224 / 832 

 :Respekt:

----------


## Tar-Aldarion

> Γεια σας παιδια!
> Εγω που ειμαι στη Καλαμαρια ειχα τη αναβαθμιση της γραμμης 26/08/2008. Τωρα ειμαι 1024/256, το περιεργο ειναι οτι στη σελιδα της ΟΤΕΝΕΤ μου αλλαξαν το πακετο και τωρα ειναι *OTENET OnDSL Bundle Home S2*, το *S2* σημαινει οτι 512 εγινε 1024, και στο ρουτερ μου δειχνει 1024/256 . Στη αυτη τη σελιδα λεει: 
> 
> 
> ```
> Αριθμός τηλεφώνου: 231080ΧΧΧΧ
> Στην περιοχή σας δεν έχει ολοκληρωθεί η αναβάθμιση ADSL ταχύτητας.                                
> Τελευταία ενημέρωση μηχανής Αναβάθμισης : 5/9/2006                                  
> Επόμενη ενημέρωση μηχανής Αναβάθμισης : 12/9/200
> ...


Ακριβώς το ίδιο και για μένα στην Χαλκίδα. Εχθές το δίκτυο έγραφε 1Μb, έκανα το τεστ και είμαι στα 430-, με την 512 πιο καλά είμουν  :Thumb down: 

Υ.Γ. Μήπως πρέπει να αλλάξω ρυθμίσεις στο τζετσπίντ???

----------


## ghostnik

Για αυτό σου λέει οτι δέν αναβαθμίστηκες  :Razz:  

Seriously τώρα όλοι όσοι αναβαθμιστήκαμε παρατηρήσαμε τέτοια προβλήματα και μερικοί (όπως εγώ  :Sad:   )  συνεχίζουμε να τα έχουμε.

Μπορώ να πώ πως τις τελευταίες ημέρες βελτιώνεται σταδιακά η κατάσταση οπότε το μόνο που μένει είναι η υπομονή ...

----------


## tsaros

...υπομονη μεχρι τα χριστουγεννα
που θα παει δεν θα φυγουνε αρκετοι για διακοπες? :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## wintech2003

> Ακριβώς το ίδιο και για μένα στην Χαλκίδα. Εχθές το δίκτυο έγραφε 1Μb, έκανα το τεστ και είμαι στα 430-, με την 512 πιο καλά είμουν 
> 
> Υ.Γ. Μήπως πρέπει να αλλάξω ρυθμίσεις στο τζετσπίντ???


Πάντως σε δυο γραμμές που κουμπώνουν σε δυο διαφορετικά DSLAM στην Χαλκίδα με Provider FORTHnet παιζω μια χαρα μετά την αναβάθμιση...

Μηπως απλώς ο ISP σου δεν σε εχει αναβαθμίσει?

----------


## RyDeR

Ακόμα τα Alcatel...Εδώ πάντως νέκρα, 512.

----------


## atlasjd

Ν. Ιωνια αναβαθμιστηκε η γραμμη σημερα οπως λεει το router σε 2048. Αλλα δεν ελαβα mail απο forthnet και οι ταχυτητες ειναι σχεδον ιδιες με πριν απλα αντι να κατεβαζω με max107 τωρα ειδα max120. Μηπως δεν αναβαθμισε ακομα την σθνδρομη μου η forthnet?

----------


## Shadowjump

> Ν. Ιωνια αναβαθμιστηκε η γραμμη σημερα οπως λεει το router σε 2048. Αλλα δεν ελαβα mail απο forthnet και οι ταχυτητες ειναι σχεδον ιδιες με πριν απλα αντι να κατεβαζω με max107 τωρα ειδα max120. Μηπως δεν αναβαθμισε ακομα την σθνδρομη μου η forthnet?


Κατα 99% δεν στην εχει αναβαθμισει. Δοκιμασε και το βραδυ να κατεβασεις, μιας και το φορτο ειναι πολυ χαμηλο και δεν υπαρχουν προβληματα ταχυτητας.

----------


## AMDOpteron

Που ειναι οι δικοι μου απο πεντελη..... :Razz:  
Τι εγινε ρε παλικαρια εμας ποτε?περναν οι μερες και ακομα τιποτα.....
εχετε κανενα νεο?

----------


## kadronarxis

Ο οτε έκανε καλό κόλπο με τις αναβαθμίσεις στο adsl.
Αναβάθμισε εκεί που δεν το περίμεναν(τουλάχιστον όχι τέλη Αυγούστου) τις περισσότερες συνδέσεις, και τρέχουν όλοι να ζητήσουν αύξηση του bandwidth με το εξωτερικό.
Οι περισσότεροι isps αράξανε(τον σεπτέμβριο θα παραγγείλουμε, Οκτώβριο θα την έχουμε) και δεν φροντίσανε για αναβάθμιση.
Και να φανταστείτε ότι ακόμα δεν μπήκαν στο χορό οι alcatel boys & girls.
Μιλάμε για ολόκληρη την Πελοπόννησο, μισή + Μακεδονία και κάποιες άλλες περιοχές(νησία + Έβρος).

----------


## jasonpap

Πηγε μια φιλη μου να παρει connx(σε περιοχη που ειμαστε με alcatel) και της ειπαν οτι θα της αναβαθμιστεί τον Νοέμβριο.. :Thumb down:

----------


## Shadowjump

Μεχρι τις 20 παντως δεν νομιζω να αναβαθμιστει κανεις. Στις ειδησεις ακουσα οτι απο 8 εως στις 20 θα εχουν απεργια στον ΟΤΕ.... QQ! Ελεος...

----------


## Προφέσσορας_Χάος

> Που ειναι οι δικοι μου απο πεντελη..... 
> Τι εγινε ρε παλικαρια εμας ποτε?περναν οι μερες και ακομα τιποτα.....
> εχετε κανενα νεο?


χεχε εδώ βάζουμε κάρβουνο στο ρουτερ μπας και πάρει μπρός..512 ακόμη...για 1024 οταν πέσουν οι πρώτες βροχές  :Wink:

----------


## gatoulas

Κάτι περίεργο παίζει με το upload συνήθως. Εικασίες θα κάνω αν δώ κανένα debug σε γραμμή με πρόβλημα.

----------


## HaRRy

Ναι με το Upload όντως γίνονται κάτι περίεργα αλλά δε με πολυαπασχολεί...
να βλέπω 100 στο κατέβασμα και είμαι ΟΚ...

----------


## odd

Πάντως με intracom dslam εγώ ακόμα δεν έχω αναβαθμιστεί. Over ONU βέβαια, αλλά άλλοι στη περιοχή έχουν αναβαθμιστεί.

----------


## Stormwatch

Σε μενα η HOL ηδη με αναβαθμισε σε 768 απο 384.Ο ΟΤΕ με εχει στα 384 ακομα και η πλακα ειναι οτι ειμαι 500 μετρα απο το μεγαρο, 210802.... νουμερο

----------


## nickg78

> Που ειναι οι δικοι μου απο πεντελη..... 
> Τι εγινε ρε παλικαρια εμας ποτε?περναν οι μερες και ακομα τιποτα.....
> εχετε κανενα νεο?





> χεχε εδώ βάζουμε κάρβουνο στο ρουτερ μπας και πάρει μπρός..512 ακόμη...για 1024 οταν πέσουν οι πρώτες βροχές


Οι πρώτες βροχές; Μεγάλη αισιοδοξία διακρίνω ή είναι ιδέα μου;  :Razz:  Να λέμε όταν πέσουν τα πρώτα χιόνια καλύτερα, να είμαστε μέσα.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

Πέρασε κι αυτή η βδομάδα χωρίς καμιά εξέλιξη. Τώρα να δούμε από την επόμενη μήπως...

----------


## Shadowjump

> Οι πρώτες βροχές; Μεγάλη αισιοδοξία διακρίνω ή είναι ιδέα μου;  Να λέμε όταν πέσουν τα πρώτα χιόνια καλύτερα, να είμαστε μέσα.  
> 
> Πέρασε κι αυτή η βδομάδα χωρίς καμιά εξέλιξη. Τώρα να δούμε από την επόμενη μήπως...


Αφου λεμε μεχρι τις 20 θα απεργουν... Οποτε ουτε την αλλη βδομαδα μαλλον.

----------


## silver

Κυλιομενες απεργιες...
παντως δεν ειναι δυνατον να νεκρωσουν τα παντα...

μια απο τις βασικες αρχες του διοκητικου δικαιου,ειναι "η συνεχεια της λειτουργιας του δημιοσιου νομικου προσωπου."
Για να ειναι η απεργια νομιμη,πρεπει να εξασφαλιζεται η εστω υποτυπωδης λειτουργια του.

αυτο φυσικα δεν σημαινει οτι στα ...υποτυπωδη,  περιλαμβανεται και η αναβαθμιση των κεντρων...   :Laughing:  :Sad:

----------


## nanas

> Οι πρώτες βροχές; Μεγάλη αισιοδοξία διακρίνω ή είναι ιδέα μου;  Να λέμε όταν πέσουν τα πρώτα χιόνια καλύτερα, να είμαστε μέσα.  
> 
> Πέρασε κι αυτή η βδομάδα χωρίς καμιά εξέλιξη. Τώρα να δούμε από την επόμενη μήπως...


Κοιτάξτε ωραία είναι να αναβαθμίζεσαι δε λέω.
Αλλά από τη στιγμή που οι αναβαθμισμένες έχουν τόσα πολλά προβλήματα καλύτερα να έχουμε τις παλιές, οι οποίες είναι σταθερές.
Το λέω από προσωπική εμπειρία διότι στο γραφείο που έγινε αναβάθμιση από ταχύτητες πολύ μέτρια πράγματα ενώ στο σπίτι που δεν έγινε είμαι εκατό φορές καλύτερα από την αναβαθμισμένη.
Συνεπώς, προς το παρόν τι αναβαθμισμένος τι μη το ίδιο είναι, ή μάλλον είναι καλύτερα να μην έχεις αναβαθμιστέι.!!! :Smile:

----------


## golity

Βρε λέτε τελικά να ξεκίνησαν 10 μέρες πιο μπροστά οι αναβαθμίσεις, γιατί υπολόγισαν στον χρόνο και τις απεργίες;  :Laughing:  

Μπράβο οργάνωση!  :Razz:

----------


## vicious_Angel

κεντρο ιωαννινων και ακομα περιμενω.......

----------


## georgios29

Απο σήμερα το μεσημέρη έχω και εγώ 2048 απο 1024 με FORTHnet
Περιοχή: Βούλα 210 895ΧΧΧΧ

Απο μερικά τέστ που έκανα φένεται αρκετά καλα  :Smile:  

speedtest.forhnet.gr:
 START to re-test
Checking for Middleboxes . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .  Done
running 10s outbound test (client to server) . . . . . 267.97Kb/s
running 10s inbound test (server to client) . . . . . . 1.73Mb/s
Your Workstation is connected to a Cable/DSL modem

testmy.net:
Download Connection is:: 1646 Kbps about 1.65 Mbps (tested with 2992 kB)
Download Speed is:: 201 kB/s

Upload Connection is:: 214 Kbps about 0.21 Mbps (tested with 386 kB)
Upload Speed is:: 26 kB/s

downloads απο ftp.ntua.gr: 210-212KB/s

----------


## silver

> Απο σήμερα το μεσημέρη έχω και εγώ 2048 απο 1024 με FORTHnet
> Περιοχή: Βούλα 210 895ΧΧΧΧ
> 
> Απο μερικά τέστ που έκανα φένεται αρκετά καλα  
> 
> speedtest.forhnet.gr:
>  START to re-test
> Checking for Middleboxes . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .  Done
> running 10s outbound test (client to server) . . . . . 267.97Kb/s
> ...


Δηλαδη παρα την απεργια,γινονται αναβαθμισεις...
και το καλο απο ο,τι βλεπω,ειναι πως εχουν παρει σειρα τα SIEMENS... :Wink:

----------


## antonism

Εγώ γύρισα σήμερα και βρήκα το modem χρονισμένο στα 2112/288. Το πρόβλημα όμως είναι πως η ταχύτητά μου δεν έχει αλλάξει καθόλου, κατεβάζω όπως και πρίν με 100κ. Μήπως φταίει η forthnet περίεργο μου φαίνεται είχανε κόφτη στις 1024;

----------


## sdikr

> Εγώ γύρισα σήμερα και βρήκα το modem χρονισμένο στα 2112/288. Το πρόβλημα όμως είναι πως η ταχύτητά μου δεν έχει αλλάξει καθόλου, κατεβάζω όπως και πρίν με 100κ. Μήπως φταίει η forthnet περίεργο μου φαίνεται είχανε κόφτη στις 1024;


Δεν είχαν  ...... αλλά βάλαν  :Wink:

----------


## kadronarxis

Κάποιος φίλος εδώ, έγραψε για την αναβάθμιση των alcatel κοντά στον Νοέμβριο.
Εύχομαι να μην είναι αλήθεια, γιατί με το που το διάβασα ψιλοπάγωσα. :Embarassed:

----------


## kewl

> Κάποιος φίλος εδώ, έγραψε για την αναβάθμιση των alcatel κοντά στον Νοέμβριο.
> Εύχομαι να μην είναι αλήθεια, γιατί με το που το διάβασα ψιλοπάγωσα.


Ναι γιατί εγώ που είμαι ηράκλειο σε siemens-2 λές κ έχω δει φώς.Και όχι μόνο εγώ  αλλά ολόκληρο το ηράκλειο όταν έχουν γίνει αναβαθμίσεις ακόμα και στην κωλοπετινίτσα.Μην αγχώνεσαι με αυτόν τον πΟΤΕ είναι πιθανό να αναβαθμιστείς και σε λίγο

----------


## tsaros

Aπο οτι ειδα ο οτε εχει την παγκοσμια πατεντα στα 2048 να εχει upload 256
μεχρι και στην βουλγαρια-τουρκια(που υποτιθεται ειναι πιο υποαναπτηκτες)εχουνε 2048/512
ελεος ρε οτε ελεος για αλλη μια φορα τελευταιος
οταν μιλαμε για διπλασιασμο τι ακριβως ενοοουν? :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## roiy1

Εδώ δε μπορούν να καλύψουν το download bandwidth, όπως βλέπεις, λες να μπορούν να καλύψουν και το upload; 'Αστα να πάνε καλύτερα.....

----------


## sdikr

> Aπο οτι ειδα ο οτε εχει την παγκοσμια πατεντα στα 2048 να εχει upload 256
> μεχρι και στην βουλγαρια-τουρκια(που υποτιθεται ειναι πιο υποαναπτηκτες)εχουνε 2048/512
> ελεος ρε οτε ελεος για αλλη μια φορα τελευταιος
> οταν μιλαμε για διπλασιασμο τι ακριβως ενοοουν?


Μπα υπάρχουν και χείροτερα,  όπως πχ   8down,  192up

----------


## ghostnik

> Μπα υπάρχουν και χείροτερα,  όπως πχ   8down,  192up


Σοβαρολογείς sdikr ? Πού υπάρχει αυτό ???  :Blink:  
Πές μας καλε μου άνθρωπε για να λέμε οτι υπάρχουν και χειρότερα μήπως και ησυχάσουμε λίγο  :Razz:

----------


## sdikr

> Σοβαρολογείς sdikr ? Πού υπάρχει αυτό ???  
> Πές μας καλε μου άνθρωπε για να λέμε οτι υπάρχουν και χειρότερα μήπως και ησυχάσουμε λίγο


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Broadba...cess_worldwide

----------


## tsaros

σε καμια ταγκανιτα
(αλλα και εκει θα εχουνε μεγαλυτερη σταθεροτητα και καλυτερα Pings  :Laughing:  )

----------


## Takis_Kal

Ειναι ντροπη ρε παιδια ,απο 1024 χωρις αναβαθμιση στη πολη μας .

:::.. Download Stats ..:::
Download Connection is:: 338 Kbps about 0.34 Mbps (tested with 1496 kB)
Download Speed is:: 41 kB/s
Tested From:: http://testmy.net/ (Server 1)
Test Time:: 2006/09/08 - 12:00pm 
Bottom Line:: 6X faster than 56K 1MB Download in 24.98 sec 
Tested from a 1496 kB file and took 36.234 seconds to complete
Download Diagnosis:: May need help : running at only 63.77 % of your hosts average (otenet.gr) 
D-Validation Link:: http://testmy.net/stats/id-T8NK42Z76
User Agent:: Mozilla/5.0 (Windows; U; Windows NT 5.1; en-US; rv:1.8.0.6) Gecko/20060728 Firefox/1.5.0.6 [!]

Δηλαδη ποσο αχρηστοι ειναι αυτοι στον ΟΤΕ ?

----------


## sdikr

> σε καμια ταγκανιτα
> (αλλα και εκει θα εχουνε μεγαλυτερη σταθεροτητα και καλυτερα Pings  )


Διαβάσε το σχετικό ποστ,  (κάνε και εναν κόπο να διαβάσεις και τα περι  όριου όγκου)

----------


## maxorfo

> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Broadba...cess_worldwide





Εγώ πάντως δεν στέκομαι στα up/download ratings, αλλά στο άκρως εξευτελιστικό γεγονός να είμαστε η τελευταία χώρα του ΟΟΣΑ (κάτω ακόμη και από την Τουρκία) σε αναλογία συνδρομητών ευρυζωνικού Ιντερνετ ανά 100 κατοίκους. Κατακτήσαμε άλλη μία αρνητική πρωτιά. ΘΛΙΒΕΡΟ !!!

----------


## golity

> Εγώ πάντως δεν στέκομαι στα up/download ratings, αλλά στο άκρως εξευτελιστικό γεγονός να είμαστε η τελευταία χώρα του ΟΟΣΑ (κάτω ακόμη και από την Τουρκία) σε αναλογία συνδρομητών ευρυζωνικού Ιντερνετ ανά 100 κατοίκους. Κατακτήσαμε άλλη μία αρνητική πρωτιά. ΘΛΙΒΕΡΟ !!!


Τώρα είμαστε περίπου στους 300.000 συνδρομητές, άρα περίπου στο 3% και άρα πιο πάνω από το 2,1% της Τουρκίας...

λογικά όμως θα έχει ανεβάσει και η Τουρκία το ποσοστό της και ίσως να είμαστε πιο κάτω  :Laughing:

----------


## Προφέσσορας_Χάος

μόλις εβγαλα αυτά τα αποτελέσματα απο speedtest και μου φαίνονται λιγουλάκι μεγάλα ιδίος στο download αν αναλογιστούμε οτι ειχα το πολύ μέχρι 430..Λέτε να γίνεται κάτι και προς τα εδώ; λέω εγώ τώρα..Η σύνδεση μου ειναι ακόμη 512/128 
Επίσης θυμάμαι οτι τέτοια αποτελέσματα ειχα οταν είχα αναβαθμιστεί απο 384 σε 512 και η βιβο δεν είχε "κλειδώσει" την ταχύτητα...


click START to re-test
Checking for Middleboxes . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .  Done
running 10s outbound test (client to server) . . . . . 114.21Kb/s
running 10s inbound test (server to client) . . . . . . 471.91kb/s
Your PC is connected to a Cable/DSL modem
Information: Other network traffic is congesting the link

click START to re-test

click START to re-test
Checking for Middleboxes . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .  Done
running 10s outbound test (client to server) . . . . . 114.56Kb/s
running 10s inbound test (server to client) . . . . . . 485.50kb/s
Your PC is connected to a Cable/DSL modem
Information: Other network traffic is congesting the link

----------


## eon.s60@

Με όλα αυτά που βλέπω τόσες μέρες και διαβάζω ίσος είμαστε τυχερή παιδιά που ο καλός οτε και η καλή alcatel είναι ίσος η ποιο τεμπέλικες εταιρίες που υπάρχουν! Ο ΟΤΕ οργανισμός... Σύμφωνα με το name του! lol :P

----------


## nikgr

Ρώτησα σήμερα στο 1242 και μου είπε μια κοπελίτσα ότι έγιναν ήδη διπλασιασμοί σε alcatel dslam...

Αν βάζουν τόσο άσχετο και αδιάφορο κόσμο σε εξειδικευμένες θέσεις στον ΟΤΕ (πήρα στη γραμμή τεχνικής υποστήριξης adsl 1242 και όχι στο 141...) πώς να πάμε μπροστά?

Φταίω εγώ μετά αν βρίζω τις κοπελίτσες που δεν ξέρουν την τύφλα τους και πληρώνονται κανονικά?
Δεν έπρεπε να την απολύσουν τη συγκεκριμένη?

----------


## odd

Ναι και να τη μαστιγώσουν σε κοινή θέα...

Κι η υπερβολή έχει τα όριά της. Αυτά της είπανε, αυτά λέει! Δηλαδή τί; Πρέπει να είσαι τεχνικός δικτύων για γίνεις τηλεφωνητής στον ΟΤΕ ή θα πρέπει να ξημεροβραδιάζεσαι στο adslgr για δίνεις τόσο ακριβής απαντήσεις; Και τέλος πάντων χαλαρώστε με τις αναβαθμίσεις. Θα γίνουν όλες κάποια στιγμή...

----------


## lukegr

Παιδια απο Κυψελη κανεις εχει αναβαθμιστει?Ποτε λετε να αναβαθμιστουμε οι Κυψελιωτες?Εγω ειμαι ακομα στα 1024/256 αλλα με αρκετα καλες ταχυτητες περιμενω την αναβαθμιση.Για να δουμε

----------


## nikgr

odd δεν της τα είπανε... Απ' το κεφάλι της τα βγάζει...
Και ούτε είναι τηλεφωνήτρια. Υποτίθεται ότι παρέχει τεχνική υποστήριξη adsl.
Ούτε πρέπει να ξημεροβραδιάζεσαι στο adslgr. Αυτοί υποτίθεται καθορίζουν την πορεία των αναβαθμίσεων και βγάζουν τα χρονοδιαγράμματα.
Το adslgr τα βγάζει?

----------


## feba

Εγινε μια αναβάθμηση, τίποτα το πολύ αξιόλογο, μη τρελαθούμε.............

----------


## Boromir

> Ρώτησα σήμερα στο 1242 και μου είπε μια κοπελίτσα ότι έγιναν ήδη διπλασιασμοί σε alcatel dslam...



Έπρεπε να σου πεί κάτι ευχάριστο, κάτι που να σε ικανοποιήσει και ας μην ήταν αλήθεια.  :Thumb down:

----------


## sdikr

> odd δεν της τα είπανε... Απ' το κεφάλι της τα βγάζει...
> Και ούτε είναι τηλεφωνήτρια. Υποτίθεται ότι παρέχει τεχνική υποστήριξη adsl.
> Ούτε πρέπει να ξημεροβραδιάζεσαι στο adslgr. Αυτοί υποτίθεται καθορίζουν την πορεία των αναβαθμίσεων και βγάζουν τα χρονοδιαγράμματα.
> Το adslgr τα βγάζει?



το 1242 δεν έχει καμια σχέση με τα  χρονοδιαγράμματα,  σε κάποια σημεία της Αθήνας έχουν γίνει αναβαθμίσεις  σε alcatel,  για τα υπόλοιπά alcatel  πρέπει να περάσει συνεργείο της alcatel  να τα κάνει

----------


## eon.s60@

Τι είχες Γιάννη τι είχα πάντα... 

Καλά κρασιά με την Alcatel παιδιά!!!

Είίίίμαστε ΧΙΚ  :Drunk:  τοοο ΧΙΚ συνεργείο  :Drunk:  ΟΟΟΠΑ της alcatel... ΤΣΣΣ

----------


## GMAN

Ξερει κανεις τι θα γινει/έχει γίνει με τις γραμμές στα Βριλήσσια?
αναμένω ενεργοποίηση της γραμμής μου και δεν ξερω με τι ταχύτητα θα ειμαι!!!
Ουτε σε ποιο DSLAM θα ειμαι δεν ξερω λοοολ!

----------


## scrat

Νέα Σμύρνη, 210934χχχχ (ΔΙΟΔΟΣ) αναβαθμίστηκε αρχές Σεπτεμβρίου (από 512 πήγα σε 1024). 

edit: έγραφα για άθλια αποτελέσματα download και upload αλλά θέλω να το ερευνήσω λίγο ακόμα και να επανέλθω

----------


## kadronarxis

Αν είναι να περιμένουμε συνεργείο της alcatel(πόσα να βάλω; βαριά 6 άτομα; ) να περάσει από την περιοχή μας....αϊντε αϊντεεεεεεεεεεεεε...
το γα****ε και ψόφησε.

----------


## zafx

> Αν είναι να περιμένουμε συνεργείο της alcatel(πόσα να βάλω; βαριά 6 άτομα; ) να περάσει από την περιοχή μας....αϊντε αϊντεεεεεεεεεεεεε...
> το γα****ε και ψόφησε.


 :Respekt:  

Υπομονή φίλε kadronarxis, θα έρθουν και στη γειτονιά μας, δεν πειράζει ας είμαστε τελευταίοι.

Στον επόμενο διπλασιασμό όμως, θα αναβαθμίσουν εμάς πρώτα!  :ROFL:   :Twisted Evil:

----------


## ghostnik

Πάλι καλά να λέτε που δεν σας έχουν αναβαθμίσει. 
Οι περισσότεροι "αναβαθμισμένοι" αναπολούμε τις καλές ημέρες που είχαμε ταχύτητες κοντά στις γραμμές μας (ααααχχχ που είναι η 512 μου ???)  :Razz:

----------


## homer_k

> Πάλι καλά να λέτε που δεν σας έχουν αναβαθμίσει. 
> Οι περισσότεροι "αναβαθμισμένοι" αναπολούμε τις καλές ημέρες που είχαμε ταχύτητες κοντά στις γραμμές μας (ααααχχχ που είναι η 512 μου ???)


Πες τα! Απο την αναβάθμιση και μετά σέρνεται το σύμπαν... Χειρότερα με διαφορά  :Sad:

----------


## princess

ξου ξου κακια αναβαθμιση.... μακρια απο Πετρουπολη και Ιλιον... μια χαρα ειμαι κιας συγχρονιζω σε κουφες ταχυτητες!!!!

----------


## TEO_Q

Θέλω αναβάθμηση ΤΩΡΑ και χωρίς προβλήματα!!!!  :RTFM:  

(πλάκα κάνω)

Siemens έχω βρε παιδιά , ακόμα;

----------


## flevio

οντως Ιλιον δεν εχουν ερθει ακομα ..
αλλα το τελαιυταιο δυμηνο που αρχισαν οι αναβαθμισεις η 384 εχει κολησει στα 41down  και το ping 25-45
ολα αυτα ολη μερα και νυχτα..
απο κει που χε προβλημα με τα  μικρα πακετα  και τα σχετικα φριχτα down 7 ωρες τη μερα+πινκ 90-120..

πανω που ο οτε εχει αερα για να μην εχουμε προβληματα και να μαστε οκ.δοκιμαζει να μας μπουκωσει ολους παλι.. ε οχι και διπλασιασμο ... στο δικο μας dslam ας το ανεβασουν 50%μονο δεν πειραζει..
<<accused of deliberately stalling ADSL deployment for three years, in order to continue charging users with high per-minute dial-up charges for as long as possible >>
<<OTE has also been criticized for artificially limiting the number of packets passing per second through an ADSL line, thus making VoIP services over its broadband network unusable and unreliable.>> παντου τους μυριστικαν τελικα!

edit  το λινκ ειναι του sdikr απο πιο πανω http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Broadba...rldwide#Greece

----------


## roiy1

> <<accused of deliberately stalling ADSL deployment for three years, in order to continue charging users with high per-minute dial-up charges for as long as possible >>
> <<OTE has also been criticized for artificially limiting the number of packets passing per second through an ADSL line, thus making VoIP services over its broadband network unusable and unreliable.>>


Πολύ ενδιαφέρον. Μήπως μπορείς να δώσεις το link, για να διαβάσω όλο το άρθρο;

----------


## Doxaios

Το πρόβλημα είναι οτι από την αναβάθμιση και μετά έχουμε πρόβλημα με τις ταχύτητες ακόμακαι εμείς που δεν αναβαθμιστήκαμε ακόμα!!Τραγικό!!
Για να κάνεις το adsl speed test απο την forthnet πρέπει να έχεις και σύνδεση forthnet γιατί όλο error μου βγάζει.
Επίσης δεν ξέρω αν υπόθηκε από κανέναν αλλά η προσφορά για 2048 με 26 ε από τον οτε έληξε προχθές, ενώ κανονικά ήταν μέχρι 29/9.Μπας και λόγω πώλησης οτε-αύξηση τιμών υπηρεσιών τα μαζεύουνε όπως όπως?

----------


## pakitis

καλαματα που ειμαι εγω παντως δεν εχω αναβαθμιστει...

----------


## spanaks

Επιτέλους... 1024 (από 512) και στο Διόνυσο...
Γυρνάω και βλέπω το dumeter κολλημένο στα 110... :Clap:   :Clap:

----------


## sdikr

> οντως Ιλιον δεν εχουν ερθει ακομα ..
> αλλα το τελαιυταιο δυμηνο που αρχισαν οι αναβαθμισεις η 384 εχει κολησει στα 41down  και το ping 25-45
> ολα αυτα ολη μερα και νυχτα..
> απο κει που χε προβλημα με τα  μικρα πακετα  και τα σχετικα φριχτα down 7 ωρες τη μερα+πινκ 90-120..
> 
> πανω που ο οτε εχει αερα για να μην εχουμε προβληματα και να μαστε οκ.δοκιμαζει να μας μπουκωσει ολους παλι.. ε οχι και διπλασιασμο ... στο δικο μας dslam ας το ανεβασουν 50%μονο δεν πειραζει..
> <<accused of deliberately stalling ADSL deployment for three years, in order to continue charging users with high per-minute dial-up charges for as long as possible >>
> <<OTE has also been criticized for artificially limiting the number of packets passing per second through an ADSL line, thus making VoIP services over its broadband network unusable and unreliable.>> παντου τους μυριστικαν τελικα!
> 
> edit  το λινκ ειναι του sdikr απο πιο πανω http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Broadba...rldwide#Greece




Off Topic



Δεν ειναι δικό μου  :Wink: 
Αλλώστε  το κείμενο ειναι γραμμένο ξέρεις, απο απλούς χρήστες  :Wink: 
Φυσικά όπως είδες έχει αποδείξεις για αυτά που λέει  :Razz:

----------


## Shadowjump

Νεα Κηφισια 807-χχχχ αναβαθμιστηκε σημερα. (ειμαι Τατοϊου κοντα στην γεφυρα της βαρυμπομπης)

----------


## alefgr

> Πάλι καλά να λέτε που δεν σας έχουν αναβαθμίσει. 
> Οι περισσότεροι "αναβαθμισμένοι" αναπολούμε τις καλές ημέρες που είχαμε ταχύτητες κοντά στις γραμμές μας (ααααχχχ που είναι η 512 μου ???)


 Μπά μην το λές!!! Σε εμένα εδώ στο Μενίδι η ταχύτητα σέρνεται ελεεινά σήμερα και χωρίς να μου έχουν κάνει αναβάθμιση. Φαντάσου να μου κάνου κιόλας το τι έχει να γίνει...  :Evil:

----------


## EvilHawk

> Αλλώστε  το κείμενο ειναι γραμμένο ξέρεις, απο απλούς χρήστες 
> Φυσικά όπως είδες έχει αποδείξεις για αυτά που λέει [/OFFTOPIC]




Off Topic



Χμμμ αν θυμάμαι καλά ο συντάκτης του σχολίου είχε και εδώ μια πολύ αξιόπιστη υπογραφή..  :Whistle:

----------


## hemlock

> Μπά μην το λές!!! Σε εμένα εδώ στο Μενίδι η ταχύτητα σέρνεται ελεεινά σήμερα και χωρίς να μου έχουν κάνει αναβάθμιση. Φαντάσου να μου κάνου κιόλας το τι έχει να γίνει...


Ρε μενιδιοτ εγω με Forthnet ειμαι τελειος (και πριν και μετα την αναβαθμιση),αλλα μενω κεντρο Μενιδι :Thinking: ...Εσυ που μενεις???

----------


## paris

Έχει αναβαθμιστεί εδώ και 10 μέρες στον Ιππόδρομο  :Smile: 

 :Clap:

----------


## georges1111

παιδια μπορω να κανω μια ερωτηση ?
 μπορει να μου γραψει καποιος το site οπου μαθαινεις αν εχει ολοκληρωθει η διαδικασια αναβαθμισης στην περιοχη σου βαζοντας το νουμερο σου?  καπου εδω στο site εχει μπει αλλα το εχασα
thanks

----------


## nickvog

Δοκίμασε εδώ...

http://www.oteshop.gr/adslupgrade_popup.asp

----------


## georges1111

σε ευχαριστω

----------


## leondim77

Και εγώ αναβαθμίστηκα χθες. Ν. Ερυθραία (Dslam Ν. Κηφισιάς).
Αλλά δεν μπορώ να πω ότι πήγε στο 1 Mbit. Μάλλον στα 800kbps είναι.

----------


## Doxaios

Πήρα την οτενετ σχετικά με τις εξαιρετικά μικρές ταχύτητες που αποκτίσαμε εμείς που ακόμα δεν διπλασιαστήκαμε.Μου είπαν οτι έχουν εντολή από τον οτε να μην θεωρούν βλάβες αυτές τις πτώσεις της ταχύτητας εκτός αν είναι για download από ftp κάτω του 18(για 384)!!!Το αν όντως υπάρχει πρόβλημα θα διαπιστωθεί μόνον όταν γίνει ο διπλασιασμός σε όλα τα dslam.Φυσικά μέχρι τότε θα τσιμπάνε τα λεφτά για ταχύτητες που δεν δίνουν.Θα δείτε οτι κάποια στιγμή θα λέμε ας δίνουμε 45 ε για 1024 σύνδεση αλλά να είναι όντως 1024(σαν μέτρο σύγκρισης παίρνω τα 26ε).Δηλαδή εγώ με alctatel για 2+ μήνες θα είμαι με μέση ταχύτητα τα 27.Μάλιστα.

----------


## kitrinos21

Αναβαθμιστικα και εγω σημερα το πρωι.Apo 384/128 se 768/192.Περιοχη Κυψελης. :One thumb up:  Τωρα περιμενω και τη vivodi. :Thumb down:

----------


## emykey

> Απο σήμερα το μεσημέρη έχω και εγώ 2048 απο 1024 με FORTHnet
> Περιοχή: Βούλα 210 895ΧΧΧΧ


τυχερέ και εγώ βούλα μένω, αλλά από αναβάθμιση τπτ  :Sad:  αντε να ξεκινήσουν και οι αναθαθμίσεις στα alcatel  :Sad:

----------


## nickg78

> Νεα Κηφισια 807-χχχχ αναβαθμιστηκε σημερα. (ειμαι Τατοϊου κοντα στην γεφυρα της βαρυμπομπης)


Χμ άλλη μια κοντινή μας περιοχή που αναβαθμίστηκε.  :Smile:  Εμείς κατά τ' άλλα εδώ, ακόμη στην αναμονή.

Από ταχύτητες πώς πάτε εκεί μετά την αναβάθμιση;

----------


## AMDOpteron

> Χμ άλλη μια κοντινή μας περιοχή που αναβαθμίστηκε.  Εμείς κατά τ' άλλα εδώ, ακόμη στην αναμονή.
> 
> Από ταχύτητες πώς πάτε εκεί μετά την αναβάθμιση;


Αντε να δουμε...φιλε εδω μας ξεχασαν.....
πιστευω μεσα στην βδομαδα να εχοθμε νεα...

----------


## Vormulac

```
 Line rate - upstream:  	288 Kbps
Line rate - downstream: 	1088 Kbps
```

Με ταχυτητα στο 50% της 512Kbps !  :ROFL:  Εχω λιωσει στο γελιο γιατι μονο για γελια ειναι η κατασταση  :ROFL:

----------


## spanaks

> Χμ άλλη μια κοντινή μας περιοχή που αναβαθμίστηκε.  Εμείς κατά τ' άλλα εδώ, ακόμη στην αναμονή.
> 
> Από ταχύτητες πώς πάτε εκεί μετά την αναβάθμιση;


Από κοντινό μέτωπο...
Όσο το κοίταζα χθες το βράδυ... κανά 10λεπτο σταθερά στα 110kB/s, κανά 10λεπτο σταθερά στα 55 το dowload...
Σε μέση ταχύτητα σήμερα το πρωί το υπολόγιζε 87-90...

----------


## nanas

> Από κοντινό μέτωπο...
> Όσο το κοίταζα χθες το βράδυ... κανά 10λεπτο σταθερά στα 110kB/s, κανά 10λεπτο σταθερά στα 55 το dowload...
> Σε μέση ταχύτητα σήμερα το πρωί το υπολόγιζε 87-90...


ISP και Σύνδεση?

Πόσο απέχεις από το dslam σου?

----------


## Προφέσσορας_Χάος

εχουν σταματήσει οι αναβαθμίσεις εδώ και μερικές μέρες , η κάνω κάποιο λάθος;
Πάντως στα κάτω πετράλωνα που είδα σύνδεση μετα τον διπλασιασμό (512->1024) δεν ανοιγε καλά καλά η σελίδα..!!!!
Απο προχθές εχει στρώσει λίγο η κατάσταση εκεί..

----------


## silver

> εχουν σταματήσει οι αναβαθμίσεις εδώ και μερικές μέρες , η κάνω κάποιο λάθος;
> Πάντως στα κάτω πετράλωνα που είδα σύνδεση μετα τον διπλασιασμό (512->1024) δεν ανοιγε καλά καλά η σελίδα..!!!!
> Απο προχθές εχει στρώσει λίγο η κατάσταση εκεί..


και χθες και σημερα βγηκαν παιδια και ειπαν οτι αναβαθμοστηκαν....
και μαλιστα ολοι ηταν σε SIEMENS...

Σημερα αναβαθμιστηκε Ν.Κηφισια...
Δεν ερχονται 5 μετρα πιο πανω.... :Sad: ?

----------


## lukegr

Παιδια σημερα αναβαθμιστηκα και εγω στα 2048.Τουλαχιστον εκει συγχρονιζει το ρουτερ ωστοσο η συνδεση ειναι εξαιρετικα ασταθης και με πολυ μεγαλες διακυμανσεις στην ταχυτητα.Φανταζομαι να στρωσει

----------


## alefgr

> Ρε μενιδιοτ εγω με Forthnet ειμαι τελειος (και πριν και μετα την αναβαθμιση),αλλα μενω κεντρο Μενιδι...Εσυ που μενεις???


 Τουλάχιστον 3 χιλ. από το κέντρο του ΟΤΕ πρός τα βόρεια. Πάντως όλο το καλοκαίρι και μέχρι αρχές Σεπτέμβρη, η σύνδεση πέταγε. Τώρα αρχίζει να θυμίζει το μαύρο χάλι του Μαΐου...

  Ίσως δώσανε όλο το bandwidth στους αναβαθμισμένους … τι να πώ…  :Mad:

----------


## spanaks

> ISP και Σύνδεση?
> 
> Πόσο απέχεις από το dslam σου?


Otenet και τα 2...
Όσο για το 2ο... μακάρι να ξερα...



```
                  Downstream  	Upstream
SNR margin (dB): 	22.3  	28.0 
Attenuation (dB): 	40.0  	21.0 
Output power (dBm): 	17.8  	11.6 
Attainable rate (Kbps): 5536  	1032
```

Αυτό βοηθάει?

----------


## georgios29

> τυχερέ και εγώ βούλα μένω, αλλά από αναβάθμιση τπτ  αντε να ξεκινήσουν και οι αναθαθμίσεις στα alcatel


Στο http://www.oteshop.gr/adslupgrade_popup.asp που κοίταξα λέει οτι η αναβάθμιση έχει ολοκληρωθει στην περιοχή....περίεργο  :Thinking:

----------


## gallahant

Kατσε να ερθουν σε μας που ειμαστε Ιντρακομ και να πανε μετα και στα Αλκατελ :Razz:

----------


## leondim77

Τελικά αναβαθμήστικα και εγώ (DSLAM Ν. Κηφισιά) από ΟΤΕ και FORTHNET αλλά μαύρα χάλια η επόμενη μέρα.

Checking for Middleboxes . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . Done
running 10s outbound test (client to server) . . . . . *225.49Kb/s
running 10s inbound test (server to client) . . . . . . 855.67kb/s*
Your PC is connected to a Cable/DSL modem

Link set to Half Duplex mode
No network congestion discovered.
Good network cable(s) found
Normal duplex operation found.

Web100 reports the Round trip time = 939.49 msec; the Packet size = 1460 Bytes; and 
*There were 58 packets retransmitted, 271 duplicate acks received, and 309 SACK blocks received
The connection was idle 0 seconds (0%) of the time
This connection is receiver limited 33.78% of the time.
This connection is network limited 65.10% of the time.*
  Contact your local network administrator to report a network problem
  Contact your local network admin and report excessive packet reordering

----------


## nickg78

Σήμερα άρχισε η πολυαναμενόμενη αναβάθμιση στο DSLAM Πεντέλης.  :Clap:  

Γενικά μου φαινόταν πιο γρήγορη η σύνδεση εδώ και λίγα λεπτάί και μπαίνοντας στο router είδα 1024/256.  :Smile:  
Τηλ. 210613xxxx
Γείτονες από Μελίσσια, Νέα/Παλαιά Πεντέλη, Βριλήσσια (που όλες αυτές τις μέρες λέγαμε ότι μας ξέχασαν εδώ πάνω) τσεκάρετε κι εσείς και επιβεβαιώστε. Σε λίγο θα κάνω speed test και θα γράψω νεότερα.

----------


## silver

εγω ειμαι Πεντελη και τιποτα....τι γινεται?

----------


## Viper

> Σήμερα έγινε η πολυαναμενόμενη αναβάθμιση στο DSLAM Πεντέλης.  
> 
> Γενικά μου φαινόταν πιο γρήγορη η σύνδεση σήμερα το πρωί και μπαίνοντας στο router είδα 1024/256.  Γείτονες από Μελίσσια, Νέα/Παλαιά Πεντέλη, Βριλήσσια τσεκάρετε κι εσείς και επιβεβαιώστε. Σε λίγο θα κάνω speed test και θα γράψω νεότερα.


Μπραβο ρε γειτονα  :One thumb up:  

Βριλησσια ακομα τιποτα. Ελπιζω πως τουλαχιστον μεχρι αυριο θα αναβαθμιστουμε και εμεις.

----------


## nickg78

> εγω ειμαι Πεντελη και τιποτα....τι γινεται?





> Μπραβο ρε γειτονα  
> 
> Βριλησσια ακομα τιποτα. Ελπιζω πως τουλαχιστον μεχρι αυριο θα αναβαθμιστουμε και εμεις.



Μάλλον δεν έχει αναβαθμιστεί όλη η περιοχή ακόμη. Κάποιος που μένει πολύ κοντά στο σπίτι μου, μου είπε μόλις τώρα ότι ούτε αυτός έχει αναβαθμιστεί. 

Προφανώς η αναβάθμιση είναι σε εξέλιξη αυτή τη στιγμή παιδιά. Εμένα πριν 10 λεπτά έπεσε η σύνδεση και ξανασυγχρονίστηκε με τη νέα ταχύτητα. Στο ίδιο κέντρο είμαστε όλοι, λογικά εντός της ημέρας θα έχει γίνει και σε εσάς.  :Smile:

----------


## nanas

[quote=nickg78;759540]Σήμερα έγινε η πολυαναμενόμενη αναβάθμιση στο DSLAM Πεντέλης.  :Clap:  

Γενικά μου φαινόταν πιο γρήγορη η σύνδεση εδώ και λίγα λεπτάί και μπαίνοντας στο router είδα 1024/256.  :Smile:  Γείτονες από Μελίσσια, Νέα/Παλαιά Πεντέλη, Βριλήσσια τσεκάρετε κι εσείς και επιβεβαιώστε. Σε λίγο θα κάνω speed test και θα γράψω νεότερα.[/quote

κάνε τα τεστ και θα μας πεις αν χαίρεσαι..... :Wink:

----------


## nickg78

> Αρχικό μήνυμα από nickg78
> 
> 
> Σήμερα έγινε η πολυαναμενόμενη αναβάθμιση στο DSLAM Πεντέλης.  
> 
> Γενικά μου φαινόταν πιο γρήγορη η σύνδεση εδώ και λίγα λεπτάί και μπαίνοντας στο router είδα 1024/256.  Γείτονες από Μελίσσια, Νέα/Παλαιά Πεντέλη, Βριλήσσια τσεκάρετε κι εσείς και επιβεβαιώστε. Σε λίγο θα κάνω speed test και θα γράψω νεότερα.
> 
> 
> κάνε τα τεστ και θα μας πεις αν χαίρεσαι.....




Αποτελέσματα speed test




> Η ταχύτητά σας αυτή τη στιγμή είναι:
> 
> 819.20kbps
> 
> που ισοδυναμεί με λήψη δεδομένων με 102.40 KB/sec.


Όχι κι άσχημα για 1 Mbps, με αυτά που ακούω από πολλούς, για ταχύτητες PSTN μετά την αναβάθμιση. Γενικά η περιοχή εδώ δεν είναι πιταρισμένη, ελπίζω η ταχύτητα να μείνει σ' αυτά τα επίπεδα.

----------


## nanas

> Αποτελέσματα speed test
> 
> 
> 
> Όχι κι άσχημα για 1 Mbps, με αυτά που ακούω από πολλούς, για ταχύτητες PSTN μετά την αναβάθμιση. Γενικά η περιοχή εδώ δεν είναι πιταρισμένη, ελπίζω η ταχύτητα να μείνει σ' αυτά τα επίπεδα.


 
το πρόβλημα είναι στις 2048 όχι στις 1024 ως επί  το πλήστον

----------


## silver

οταν αναβαθμιζεται,αλλαζει αυτοματα η ΙΡ διευθυνση?

----------


## nickg78

> οταν αναβαθμιζεται,αλλαζει αυτοματα η ΙΡ διευθυνση?


Ναι, αποσυνδέεται το modem, επανασυνδέεται μόνο του στη νέα ταχύτητα και παίρνει νέα IP απ' τον provider.

----------


## silver

ευχαριστω.να το δω και να μην το πιστεψω....

----------


## Viper

Αναβαθμιστηκαααααααα :Worthy:   :Worthy:   :Worthy:   :Clap:   :Clap:

----------


## silver

> Αναβαθμιστηκαααααααα


τωρα μολις?
για να ξερω να ελπιζω για σημερα,η να το παρω αποφαση για αυριο μεθαυριο....

----------


## Viper

> τωρα μολις?
> για να ξερω να ελπιζω για σημερα,η να το παρω αποφαση για αυριο μεθαυριο....


Πριν 5-10 λεπτα!

----------


## silver

αχα...οποτε εχει ο Θεος....λολ...

----------


## Προφέσσορας_Χάος

εγώ δεν αναβαθμίστηκα πάντως...Νεα Πεντέλη Αγιος Σύλλας..210613χχχχ..
Τι εγινε με ξεχάσανε;;;  :Razz:  
αναμένω πάνω απο τον ρουτερ  :Wink:

----------


## silver

> εγώ δεν αναβαθμίστηκα πάντως...Νεα Πεντέλη Αγιος Σύλλας..210613χχχχ..
> Τι εγινε με ξεχάσανε;;;  
> αναμένω πάνω απο τον ρουτερ


παμε για αλλη μερα φαινεται εμεις...
τα νευρα μου....

----------


## johnnybegood

ΠΕΡΙΣΤΕΡΙ 5726ΧΧΧ Siemens2-isdn ΔΕ ΚΟΥΝΙΕΤΑΙ ΦΥΛΛΟ ΑΚΟΜΑ.........

----------


## nickg78

> εγώ δεν αναβαθμίστηκα πάντως...Νεα Πεντέλη Αγιος Σύλλας..210613χχχχ..
> Τι εγινε με ξεχάσανε;;;  
> αναμένω πάνω απο τον ρουτερ


Περίεργα πράγματα... Κι εγώ από 210613xxxx είμαι και αναβαθμίστηκα το πρωί. Μήπως παίζει ρόλο τελικά αν έχουμε γραμμή ISDN ή PSTN;

----------


## Προφέσσορας_Χάος

> παμε για αλλη μερα φαινεται εμεις...
> τα νευρα μου....


λές ε;απο τι ξέρω αναβαθμίζουν μεχρι το βράδυ..για εμάς δεν ξέρω αν θα κάνουν εξαίρεση..!
Αντε ρε ΟΤΕ μπορείς..!!! :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

QUOTE nickg78 : έχω pstn..μαλλον ISDN φτιάξανε σήμερα..

----------


## silver

και εγω ΠΣΤΝ ειμαι...

----------


## geitonas

Γεια σας παιδια!

Εγω αναβαθμιστηκα 512 σε 1024 απο 26/08/06 και ημουν κολλημενος στα 50ΚΒ/s. Πριν τη αναβαθμιση ειχα 55ΚΒ/s. Νομισα οτι ειναι η τραγικη κατασταση μετα απο τη αναβαθμιση. Αλλα καθε μερα βλεπω την ταχυτητα πως πεσει κατω. Δεν θα πω πως αυτη τη κατασταση που ειμαι τωρα ειναι τραγικη, γιατι πιστευω οτι μπορει να γινει και ακομα χειροτερα. Ριξτε μια ματια στα αποτελεσματα του τεστ που εκανα! 


```
Checking for Middleboxes . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .  Done
running 10s outbound test (client to server) . . . . . 212.61Kb/s
running 10s inbound test (server to client) . . . . . . 302.84kb/s
Your PC is connected to a Cable/DSL modem
```

Μπορει κανεις να μου εξεγησει γιατι το upload δουλευει κανονικα και το download ειναι μαυρο χαλι? :Thumb down:  

Φιλικα, Γειτονας

----------


## gegeor

> ΠΕΡΙΣΤΕΡΙ 5726ΧΧΧ Siemens2-isdn ΔΕ ΚΟΥΝΙΕΤΑΙ ΦΥΛΛΟ ΑΚΟΜΑ.........


ισως υπαρχει προβλημα με  το Περιστερι / Δυτικη Αττικη?  Εχει   κανεις καμμια πληροφορία?

Γ.

----------


## Stilskin

Μια απο τα ιδια. 210  5728... και ακόμα τίποτα. Νομίζω οτι κάποιος χρήστης ανέφερε οτι υπάρχει πρόβλημα με το Περιστέρι και οι αναβαθμίσεις θα γίνουν προς το τέλος. Επιφυλασσομαι για το αν ισχύει, αλλά αναβάθμιση δεν έχω δει να γίνεται ακόμα στο Περιστέρι.

----------


## TEO_Q

> ΠΕΡΙΣΤΕΡΙ 5726ΧΧΧ Siemens2-isdn ΔΕ ΚΟΥΝΙΕΤΑΙ ΦΥΛΛΟ ΑΚΟΜΑ.........



573ΧΧΧΧ ούτε καν το αεράκι που θα κουνίσει το φυλλο... :Thinking:

----------


## johnnybegood

> Μια απο τα ιδια. 210  5728... και ακόμα τίποτα. Νομίζω οτι κάποιος χρήστης ανέφερε οτι υπάρχει πρόβλημα με το Περιστέρι και οι αναβαθμίσεις θα γίνουν προς το τέλος. Επιφυλασσομαι για το αν ισχύει, αλλά αναβάθμιση δεν έχω δει να γίνεται ακόμα στο Περιστέρι.


ΤΕΤΟΙΑ ΛΕΓΕ ΜΑΣ....

----------


## silver

ΑΝβαθμιστηκα!
και μαλιστα χωρις να ξεσυνδεθω η να παρω καινουρια ΙΡ.

----------


## Viper

Checking for Middleboxes . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .  Done
running 10s outbound test (client to server) . . . . . 165.47Kb/s
running 10s inbound test (server to client) . . . . . . 490.60kb/s
Your PC is connected to a Cable/DSL modem

click START to re-test
Checking for Middleboxes . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .  Done
running 10s outbound test (client to server) . . . . . 165.73Kb/s
running 10s inbound test (server to client) . . . . . . 532.59kb/s
Your PC is connected to a Cable/DSL modem
Information: Other network traffic is congesting the link

click START to re-test
Checking for Middleboxes . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .  Done
running 10s outbound test (client to server) . . . . . 170.12Kb/s
running 10s inbound test (server to client) . . . . . . 556.34kb/s
Your PC is connected to a Cable/DSL modem

3 τεστ το ενα μετα το αλλο με 768/192 σε Otenet.

Να προσθεσω οτι με το που εγινε η αναβαθμιση, κατεβαζα απο torrent με 70-75 ενω πριν λιγο που το εκλεισα ειχε πεσει στα 30-40.

----------


## nickg78

> ΑΝβαθμιστηκα!
> και μαλιστα χωρις να ξεσυνδεθω η να παρω καινουρια ΙΡ.





> Checking for Middleboxes . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .  Done
> running 10s outbound test (client to server) . . . . . 165.47Kb/s
> running 10s inbound test (server to client) . . . . . . 490.60kb/s
> Your PC is connected to a Cable/DSL modem
> 
> click START to re-test
> Checking for Middleboxes . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .  Done
> running 10s outbound test (client to server) . . . . . 165.73Kb/s
> running 10s inbound test (server to client) . . . . . . 532.59kb/s
> ...


Έτσι, έτσι, να αναβαθμίζεται όλη η "γειτονιά" μας σιγά σιγά.  :Smile:  

Εδώ (5 ώρες σχεδόν μετά την αναβάθμιση 512->1024) καλά πάει μέχρι στιγμής. Κατεβάζει σταθερά με 100-105 KB/sec. Μονο για κάποια διαστήματα 2-3 λεπτών πέφτει στα 50-60 και μετά επανέρχεται στα 100. 

Πιστεύω ότι για τις επόμενες 2-3 μέρες, που η περιοχή θα συνεχίσει να βρίσκεται σε φάση αναβάθμισης (δεν έχουν αναβάθμιστεί όλες οι γραμμές ακόμη), ίσως χρειαστεί να περιμένουμε λίγο μέχρι να σταθεροποιηθούν τα πράγματα.

----------


## Zorz

> Σήμερα άρχισε η πολυαναμενόμενη αναβάθμιση στο DSLAM Πεντέλης.  
> 
> Γενικά μου φαινόταν πιο γρήγορη η σύνδεση εδώ και λίγα λεπτάί και μπαίνοντας στο router είδα 1024/256.  
> Τηλ. 210613xxxx
> Γείτονες από Μελίσσια, Νέα/Παλαιά Πεντέλη, Βριλήσσια (που όλες αυτές τις μέρες λέγαμε ότι μας ξέχασαν εδώ πάνω) τσεκάρετε κι εσείς και επιβεβαιώστε. Σε λίγο θα κάνω speed test και θα γράψω νεότερα.


Αντε καλορίζικη, εγω είμαι στην δουλειά και δεν ξέρω τι έχει γίνει ακόμη.
Τελικά οι περιοχές μας έχουν 1 dslam η περισσότερα ? γιατι άλλοι έχουμε γράψει dslam 1 αλλοι 2, τι γίνεται τελικά ?

----------


## silver

Παντως η Φορθνετ δεν με εχει αναβαθμισει...

----------


## nickg78

> Αντε καλορίζικη, εγω είμαι στην δουλειά και δεν ξέρω τι έχει γίνει ακόμη.
> Τελικά οι περιοχές μας έχουν 1 dslam η περισσότερα ? γιατι άλλοι έχουμε γράψει dslam 1 αλλοι 2, τι γίνεται τελικά ?


Κι εγώ στη δουλειά είμαι, αλλά είμαι συνδεμένος στον router μέσω του web interface και στα PC του σπιτιού με απομακρυσμένη σύνδεση για να παρακολουθώ τι γίνεται. Αυτή τη στιγμή το έχω βάλει να κατεβάζει από το ntua για να κάνω τεστ επιδόσεων (τελικά μήπως όλοι κάνουν το ίδιο μόλις αναβαθμιστούν και γι' αυτό τις πρώτες μέρες είχε γονατίσει όλο το δίκτυο;  :Embarassed:  ) Μάλλον θα το σταματήσω, ούτως ή άλλως τελειώνει το download σε λίγο. Μετά την αναβάθμιση, ένα CD 670 MB κατέβηκε σε 1 ώρα και 5 λεπτά... pas mal  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

Edit: Όσο για τα DSLAM, σίγουρα δεν έχουμε μόνο ένα. Θυμάμαι που είχε πει ο chatasos σ' αυτό το topic ότι στην περιοχή μας έχουμε και Alcatel  :Scared:  εκτός από Siemens.

----------


## Zorz

> Κι εγώ στη δουλειά είμαι, αλλά είμαι συνδεμένος στον router μέσω του web interface και στα PC του σπιτιού με απομακρυσμένη σύνδεση για να παρακολουθώ τι γίνεται. Αυτή τη στιγμή το έχω βάλει να κατεβάζει από το ntua για να κάνω τεστ επιδόσεων (τελικά μήπως όλοι κάνουν το ίδιο μόλις αναβαθμιστούν και γι' αυτό τις πρώτες μέρες είχε γονατίσει όλο το δίκτυο;  ).


Εγώ δεν είμαι τοσο εξελιγμένος  :Smile:   για τα dslam γνωρίζεις τι συμβαίνει ?

----------


## silver

Τελικα πρεπει να με αναβαθμισε και η φορθνετ,αλλα τα στατιστικα ειναι χαλια...

TCP/Web100 Network Diagnostic Tool v5.2.1e
click START to begin
Checking for Middleboxes . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .  Done
running 10s outbound test (client to server) . . . . . 252.83Kb/s
running 10s inbound test (server to client) . . . . . . 1.51Mb/s
Your PC is connected to a Cable/DSL modem

click START to re-test
Checking for Middleboxes . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .  Done
running 10s outbound test (client to server) . . . . . 252.83Kb/s
running 10s inbound test (server to client) . . . . . . 1.35Mb/s
Your PC is connected to a Cable/DSL modem

click START to re-test
Checking for Middleboxes . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .  Done
running 10s outbound test (client to server) . . . . . 252.80Kb/s
running 10s inbound test (server to client) . . . . . . 778.35kb/s
Your PC is connected to a Cable/DSL modem

click START to re-test
Checking for Middleboxes . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .  Done
running 10s outbound test (client to server) . . . . . 252.80Kb/s
running 10s inbound test (server to client) . . . . . . 1.30Mb/s
Your PC is connected to a Cable/DSL modem

----------


## Navigator

> ισως υπαρχει προβλημα με  το Περιστερι / Δυτικη Αττικη?  Εχει   κανεις καμμια πληροφορία?
> 
> Γ.


Φυσικά και έχει όλο δίκτυο εδώ ειναι σάπιο σε ένα τεράστιο Δήμο τον τέταρτο της χώρας.
Το 'αλλο σοβαρό πρόβλημα ειναι τα καταραμένα Siemens II. Αυτά τα σκουπίδια από τότε πού τα έβαλαν όλο προβλήματα ειναι.
Πετάχτε τα ΡΕ και βάλτε HUAWEI γιατί το Δεκέμβριο που θα δώσει δικές της γραμμές η Forthnet εδώ θα πάθετε χοντρή πλάκα οτετζήδες.

----------


## Stilskin

Τόσο χάλια είναι τα Siemens II? Εγω που έβαλα απο τους πρώτους είμαι σε Siemens I και είμαι απόλυτα ικανοποιημένος! Και ταχύτητες πάρα πολύ καλές! Ας είναι καλά και το κλείδωμα σε μεγαλύτερη ταχύτητα απο τα άλλα Dslam.  :Smile:

----------


## Προφέσσορας_Χάος

> Τελικα πρεπει να με αναβαθμισε και η φορθνετ,αλλα τα στατιστικα ειναι χαλια...
> 
> TCP/Web100 Network Diagnostic Tool v5.2.1e
> click START to begin
> Checking for Middleboxes . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .  Done
> running 10s outbound test (client to server) . . . . . 252.83Kb/s
> running 10s inbound test (server to client) . . . . . . 1.51Mb/s
> Your PC is connected to a Cable/DSL modem
> 
> ...


μιλάμε πάντα για 2mbit γραμμή..;δεν νομίζω να σε αναβάθμισε τόσο γρήγορα η φορθνετ..νομίζω κάνει μια η δυο μέρες..

εμένα πάντως τα παιδιά κολατσίζουν κάπου στην Πεντέλης..κατα τις 4 μετα το φραπεδάκι τους θα με αναβαθμίσουν.. :Clap:

----------


## silver

ναι...και μολις πηρα την Φορθνετ και μου ειπαν οτι με εχουν ακομα 1024...ελπιζω να βγαλω ακρη...

----------


## Προφέσσορας_Χάος

> ναι...και μολις πηρα την Φορθνετ και μου ειπαν οτι με εχουν ακομα 1024...ελπιζω να βγαλω ακρη...


ετσι μάλιστα..μόλις σε αναβαθμίσει η φορθνετ θα στρώσει φαντάζομαι..Θυμάμαι η βιβόντι απο 384 σε 512 είχε κάνει 2 μέρες..μέχρι να το κάνει όμως απολάμβανα μεγαλύτερες ταχύτητες..επιανα χαλαρά 60αρια με 512.. silver απο τι αρχίζει το τηλεφωνο σου;

----------


## silver

803xxxx

θα με τρελανουν...τη μια μου λενε οτι εχει μεινει στα 1024 και τωρα μου λενε οτι αλλαχθηκε...τα νευρα μου...

----------


## AMDOpteron

Ολεεε!!!! :Worthy:  
Και εγω αναβαθμηστηκα.....το ρουτερ λεει

Upstream Speed: 288 kbps
Downstream Speed: 2112 kbps

----------


## nickg78

> Ολεεε!!!! 
> Και εγω αναβαθμηστηκα.....το ρουτερ λεει
> 
> Upstream Speed: 288 kbps
> Downstream Speed: 2112 kbps


Mε γεια  :One thumb up:   Για να συγχρονίζεσαι σε αυτές τις ταχύτητες, μάλλον δεν πρέπει να είσαι σε DSLAM Siemens 1, αλλά Siemens 2 (ίσως χρειαστεί να το διορθώσεις στο προφίλ σου).

----------


## AMDOpteron

> Mε γεια   Για να συγχρονίζεσαι σε αυτές τις ταχύτητες, δεν πρέπει να είσαι σε DSLAM Siemens 1, αλλά Siemens 2 (ίσως χρειαστεί να το διορθώσεις στο προφίλ σου).


Λες ε?
γιατι τι εχουν οι ταχθτητες?
περιμενω απο τη forthnet τωρα να δω ποτε θα με αναβαθμηση για να δεσει το γλυκο

----------


## nickg78

> Λες ε?
> γιατι τι εχουν οι ταχθτητες?


Το κανονικό θα ήταν 2048/256. Αν θυμάμαι καλά, τα Siemens 2 είναι αυτά που "κλειδώνουν" σε λίγο μεγαλύτερες ταχύτητες.

----------


## AMDOpteron

οκ τοτε...
φιλε ξερεις ποτε η forthnet θα με αναβαθμησει?
εσυ forthnet εχεις?

----------


## nanas

> Το κανονικό θα ήταν 2048/256. Αν θυμάμαι καλά, τα Siemens 2 είναι αυτά που "κλειδώνουν" σε λίγο μεγαλύτερες ταχύτητες.


siemens 1 είναι αυτά που κουμπώνουν παραπάνω

----------


## lewton

> οκ τοτε...
> φιλε ξερεις ποτε η forthnet θα με αναβαθμησει?
> εσυ forthnet εχεις?


Η Forthnet είχε πει ότι θα έχει ολοκληρώσει τις αναβαθμίσεις μέχρι τις 15/09 αν θυμάμαι καλά.

----------


## nickg78

> siemens 1 είναι αυτά που κουμπώνουν παραπάνω


Α οκ, γράψε λάθος τότε...  :Embarassed:  Δεν θυμόμουν σωστά.

Edit: Για μια στιγμή... Τότε εγώ που είμαι σε Siemens 1 γιατί δεν συγχρονίζομαι πιο πάνω;  :Thinking:  
Ίσως επειδή δεν είμαι σε Siemens 1 τελικά. Μιλάμε για μπερδεway.  :Thinking:   :Razz:

----------


## silver

> siemens 1 είναι αυτά που κουμπώνουν παραπάνω


εγω με τις ταχυτητες που ειδα ημουν σιγουρος οτι δεν με αναβαθμισε η Φορθνετ,αλλα δυστυχως μου ειπαν το αντιθετο...

χειροτερα και απο 1024 παω...

τα νευρα μου....(χ3)

----------


## AMDOpteron

που μπορω να ρωτησω...για το αν η Forthnet με εχει αναβαθμησει??

----------


## silver

801 100 9000

----------


## nanas

> εγω με τις ταχυτητες που ειδα ημουν σιγουρος οτι δεν με αναβαθμισε η Φορθνετ,αλλα δυστυχως μου ειπαν το αντιθετο...
> 
> χειροτερα και απο 1024 παω...
> 
> τα νευρα μου....(χ3)


εγώ σας είπα να μη βιάζεστε να γίνει η αναβάθμιση στην περιοχή σας.
καλύτερα ήταν πριν :Thumb down: 




> εγώ σας είπα να μη βιάζεστε να γίνει η αναβάθμιση στην περιοχή σας.
> καλύτερα ήταν πριν


 και τελικά ποια είναι καλύτερη οτενετ ή φορθνετ?

----------


## silver

το θεμα ειναι ποιος φταει...

ο ΟΤΕ ή ο εκαστοτε παροχεσς?

----------


## manicx

Πάρε τηλέφωνο το τμήμα εξυπηρέτησης πελατών.

----------


## AMDOpteron

Λοιπον...πειρα και εγω ενα τηλεφωνακι...τη forthnet
και μου ειπε το εχει γινει η αναβαθμηση...
δεν ξερω τη σημβενει με τα την ιδια ταχυτητα καταβαζω... :Thinking:

----------


## tsegman

Κεντρο Θεσσαλονικης τιποτα ακομα απο αναβαθμιση! Ειμαι DSLAM Ερμου. Η γυρω περιοχες αναβαθμιζονται κανονικα αλλα το κεντρο.....αποκεντρο!!!  :ROFL:   Τουλαχιστον εχουμε σταθερες ταχυτητες, 55Kb/s με 512/128! Αν εχει αναβαθμιστει κανεις στην περιοχη ας ποσταρει να μαθουμε τι μελει γεννεσθαι!

Ζητω ο πΟΤΕ  :Respekt:

----------


## silver

στο μεταξυ,παιρνω πρωτη φορα στο τεχνικο τμημα...
"ειστε στα 1024,παρτε στο τμημα πωλησεων

ΤΜΗΜΑ ΠΩΛΗΣΕΩΝ "Τα τεχνικα χαρακτηριστικα δειχνοθν οτι ειστε στα 2048.Παρτε ξανα το τεχνικο..."

ΤΕΧΝΙΚΟ "Απο εμας ειστε ετοιμος...Σας εχουμε αναβαθμισει..."

τα νευρα μου...και ξανα και ξανα...




> Λοιπον...πειρα και εγω ενα τηλεφωνακι...τη forthnet
> και μου ειπε το εχει γινει η αναβαθμηση...
> δεν ξερω τη σημβενει με τα την ιδια ταχυτητα καταβαζω...


και σε σενα τα ιδια,ε?
εχεις κατι να προτεινεις?

αλλα ειναι αυτο που ειπα και πριν...
δεν ξερουμε σιγουρα ποιος φταει...
αν η Φορθνετ εχει δικιο και φταει ο ΟΤΕ δεν μπορουμε να κανουμε τιποτα...

----------


## AMDOpteron

> και σε σενα τα ιδια,ε?
> εχεις κατι να προτεινεις?
> 
> αλλα ειναι αυτο που ειπα και πριν...
> δεν ξερουμε σιγουρα ποιος φταει...
> αν η Φορθνετ εχει δικιο και φταει ο ΟΤΕ δεν μπορουμε να κανουμε τιποτα...



Πιστευω οτι η forthnet δεν εχει αναβαθμησει τισ γραμμες μας ακομα....θα το δοθμε και το βραδυ που θα πιγενουν και καλητερα οι ταχυτητες....

----------


## silver

και εγω αυτο ψιλιαζομαι...
αλλα γιατι να μας πουνε ψεματα?

----------


## AMDOpteron

http://www.forthnet.gr/templates/vie...spx?c=10004287 
Για αυτο το λογο....

----------


## silver

εννοεις φανταζομαι το οτι λεει τυπος συνδρομής 1024...

αλλα ειλικρινα δεν ξερω ανα υτο σημαινει κατι...

----------


## AMDOpteron

Μπορει να μην το εχειν ανανεωσει κιολασ...
δεν ξερω τη να πω...θα δουμε..

----------


## AMDOpteron

εχω κανενα 20λεπτο που κατεβαζω πολυ καλα 215-220Κβ..
μαλον τωρα εκαναν την αναβαθμηση απο την forthnet :One thumb up:

----------


## silver

εδώ τιποτα ακομα....
μαλλον θα τους ξαναπαρω...

----------


## silver

> εχω κανενα 20λεπτο που κατεβαζω πολυ καλα 215-220Κβ..
> μαλον τωρα εκαναν την αναβαθμηση απο την forthnet



στα στατιστικα σου λεει ακομα 1024 ?

----------


## nickg78

> εγω με τις ταχυτητες που ειδα ημουν σιγουρος οτι δεν με αναβαθμισε η Φορθνετ,αλλα δυστυχως μου ειπαν το αντιθετο...
> 
> χειροτερα και απο 1024 παω...
> 
> τα νευρα μου....(χ3)


Καλά μας αναβάθμισε ο ΟΤΕ τις ταχύτητες. Τώρα πρέπει να αναβαθμίσουμε κι εμείς τα νεύρα μας, ώστε να αντέχουν περισσότερο, μέχρι να στρώσουν τα πράγματα.  :Whistle:

----------


## silver

κατεβαζω απο ΝΤUΑ με 210!

----------


## goforbet

εγώ δεν έχω καταλάβει γιατί έχει πέσει τόσο η ταχύτητα μου (connex 512 - otenet αναβαθμίστηκα και απλά περιμένω τον ΟΤΕ) από τότε που ξεκίνησαν οι αναβαθμίσεις...χειρότερα και από 384 είμαι

----------


## 2048dsl

Με TELLAS σφαιρα με την 2048.περιοχη ΑΡΓΥΡΟΥΠΟΛΗ DSLAM ΗΛΙΟΥΠΟΛΗΣ αθηνα,κατεβαζω 180-200 απο dl και με bitcomet εχω δει και 208kb  :Smile:

----------


## Προφέσσορας_Χάος

κανείς απο Πεντέλη που να ΜΗΝ εχει αναβαθμιστεί υπάρχει και το τηλέφωνο του να αρχίζει απο 613χχχχ;;; αν οχι ... με ξεχάσανε  :Razz:   :Razz:

----------


## anastassio

Δεν εισαι ο μονος φιλε Προφεσσορα και εγω με 210804χχχ  περιμεεεεεενω...
Ο  οτε  ομως δεν  ξεχναει  κανεναν :Razz:   :Razz:

----------


## v@gelis

> Μια απο τα ιδια. 210 5728... και ακόμα τίποτα. Νομίζω οτι κάποιος χρήστης ανέφερε οτι υπάρχει πρόβλημα με το Περιστέρι και οι αναβαθμίσεις θα γίνουν προς το τέλος. Επιφυλασσομαι για το αν ισχύει, αλλά αναβάθμιση δεν έχω δει να γίνεται ακόμα στο Περιστέρι.


Αντε να δουμε ποτε θα ξεκινησουν κι εδω οι αναβαθμισεις...(ελπιζω να μην ισχυει οτι υπαρχει προβλημα στο Περιστερι).

----------


## Zorz

> Δεν εισαι ο μονος φιλε Προφεσσορα και εγω με 210804χχχ  περιμεεεεεενω...
> Ο  οτε  ομως δεν  ξεχναει  κανεναν


Ελα και εγώ 210804χχχ και τίποτα.
Εβλεπα τους άλλους και χάρηκα νόμιζα οτι είχα αναβαθμιστεί και γω.

----------


## LuisRoyo

> Ναι γιατί εγώ που είμαι ηράκλειο σε siemens-2 λές κ έχω δει φώς.Και όχι μόνο εγώ  αλλά ολόκληρο το ηράκλειο όταν έχουν γίνει αναβαθμίσεις ακόμα και στην κωλοπετινίτσα.Μην αγχώνεσαι με αυτόν τον πΟΤΕ είναι πιθανό να αναβαθμιστείς και σε λίγο


2.30 μετά τα μεσάνυχτα....Α Ν Α Β Α Θ Μ Ι Σ Η...DSLAM Αριάδνης (Πατέλλες, Ηράκλειο Κρήτης,  από 384 -> 768)... :One thumb up:  

...και όλα δείχνουν εντάξει (αναβαθμίστηκα ..στον αέρα. Κατέβαζα κάτι fotos απο dpgr.gr και ξαφνικά πήραν φωτιά τα μπατζάκια του PCιού..κατέβασε το μισό αρχείο με κολήματα και ξαφνικά βλέπω στο NetMeter 88 KB/s στιγμαία  :Shocked:   και τσούφ ...νάτο το αρχείο σε χρόνο dt...)

Πάντως το Ηράκλειο είχε αργήσει πολύ...τέσπα

----------


## Προφέσσορας_Χάος

2:30 το πρωί βγήκαν τα μαχήμια; μήπως είχε γίνει πιο νωρίς και δεν το είχες καταλάβει..;
Κάτι μου λέει οτι αυριο θα αναβαθμιστούν και οι υπόλοιποι απο Πεντέλη και γύρω περιοχές..Για να δούμε τι θα δούμε..

----------


## LuisRoyo

> 2:30 το πρωί βγήκαν τα μαχήμια; μήπως είχε γίνει πιο νωρίς και δεν το είχες καταλάβει..;
> Κάτι μου λέει οτι αυριο θα αναβαθμιστούν και οι υπόλοιποι απο Πεντέλη και γύρω περιοχές..Για να δούμε τι θα δούμε..


..Μπά....σερφάρω από τις 12.30 τη νύχτα...θα το είχα καταλάβει. Άσε που τη στιγμή που συνέβει, έγινε αντιληπτό από τα στιγμαία κολήματα-βηξίματα ..κλπ - Κάνω restart το router και όντως έγραφε τη διπλάσια ταχύτητα από πριν !!

...Πεντέλη.. :Thinking:  ...τι Πεντέλη...Ηράκλειο Κρήτης είπα.. :Whistle:    τέτοια ώρα ..τέτοια λόγια  :Wink:   :Razz:

----------


## nickg78

> 2.30 μετά τα μεσάνυχτα....Α Ν Α Β Α Θ Μ Ι Σ Η...DSLAM Αριάδνης (Πατέλλες, Ηράκλειο Κρήτης,  από 384 -> 768)... 
> 
> ...και όλα δείχνουν εντάξει (αναβαθμίστηκα ..στον αέρα. Κατέβαζα κάτι fotos απο dpgr.gr και ξαφνικά πήραν φωτιά τα μπατζάκια του PCιού..κατέβασε το μισό αρχείο με κολήματα και ξαφνικά βλέπω στο NetMeter 88 KB/s στιγμαία   και τσούφ ...νάτο το αρχείο σε χρόνο dt...)
> 
> Πάντως το Ηράκλειο είχε αργήσει πολύ...τέσπα


Λίγο χλωμό να σε αναβάθμισαν 2:30 τη νύχτα (εκτός αν ο ΟΤΕ έχει επιστρατεύσει και βρυκόλακες τεχνικούς  :Razz:  ). Μάλλον θα σε είχαν αναβαθμίσει από πιο νωρίς (ίσως κι από το μεσημέρι), θα ήταν πιταρισμένο το δίκτυο και ξεκόλλησε τη νύχτα. Έτσι ίσως εξηγείται το ότι νωρίτερα κατέβαζε με κολλήματα, όπως είπες, καθώς και το ότι δεν έγινε αποσύνδεση και αλλαγή της IP σου όταν παρατήρησες την αύξηση της ταχύτητας.

----------


## v@gelis

Καλημέρα! Αναβαθμίστηκα κι εγω μόλις( 384---> 832), περιοχή *Περιστέρι* (210-575χχχχ)!!!
Μάλιστα χθές το βράδυ είχα ταχύτητες απλής dial-up.
Mε ένα πρόχειρο τέστ:

running 10s outbound test (client to server) . . . . . 192.84Kb/s
running 10s inbound test (server to client) . . . . . . 699.55kb/s

 :Smile:

----------


## nickg78

> Καλημέρα! Αναβαθμίστηκα κι εγω μόλις( 384---> 832), περιοχή *Περιστέρι* (210-575χχχχ)!!!
> Μάλιστα χθές το βράδυ είχα ταχύτητες απλής dial-up.
> Mε ένα πρόχειρο τέστ:
> 
> running 10s outbound test (client to server) . . . . . 192.84Kb/s
> running 10s inbound test (server to client) . . . . . . 699.55kb/s


Με γεια Βαγγέλη, welcome to the (upgraded) club!  :One thumb up:

----------


## v@gelis

> Με γεια Βαγγέλη, welcome to the (upgraded) club!


Ευχαριστώ φίλε Νίκο, τώρα μένει να δούμε πως θα είναι η κατάσταση τις επόμενες μέρες και όσο συνεχίζονται οι αναβαθμίσεις.

----------


## kewl

> 2.30 μετά τα μεσάνυχτα....Α Ν Α Β Α Θ Μ Ι Σ Η...DSLAM Αριάδνης (Πατέλλες, Ηράκλειο Κρήτης, από 384 -> 768)... 
> 
> ...και όλα δείχνουν εντάξει (αναβαθμίστηκα ..στον αέρα. Κατέβαζα κάτι fotos απο dpgr.gr και ξαφνικά πήραν φωτιά τα μπατζάκια του PCιού..κατέβασε το μισό αρχείο με κολήματα και ξαφνικά βλέπω στο NetMeter 88 KB/s στιγμαία  και τσούφ ...νάτο το αρχείο σε χρόνο dt...)
> 
> Πάντως το Ηράκλειο είχε αργήσει πολύ...τέσπα


Ωραία thnx for the info.Αφου ξεκίνησαν θα έρθει και η σειρά μας εδώ στο θερίσσου.Απο ταχύτητες πως το βλέπεις?Μιας και το Αριάδνης είναι απ΄τα πιο φορτωμένα dslam του Ηρακλείου.

----------


## Mythos

> Καλημέρα! Αναβαθμίστηκα κι εγω μόλις( 384---> 832), περιοχή *Περιστέρι* (210-575χχχχ)!!!
> Μάλιστα χθές το βράδυ είχα ταχύτητες απλής dial-up.
> Mε ένα πρόχειρο τέστ:
> 
> running 10s outbound test (client to server) . . . . . 192.84Kb/s
> running 10s inbound test (server to client) . . . . . . 699.55kb/s



Κι εγω την ιδια στιγμη αναβαθμιστηκα απο 512/128 σε 1024/256 (210-575xxxx PSTN)  :One thumb up: 
Με conn-x ειμαι, και μολις εβγαλα το limit απο το upload του uTorrent ανεβηκε στα 20+.
Αρα ηδη εχω αναβαθμιστει και απο την Otenet!!!  :Clap:

----------


## hurin

Μένω Ν. Κηφισιά, λέτε όλοι οτι αναβαθμιστήκατε, το site του οτε λέει οτι έχει ολοκληρωθεί η αναβάθμιση, εγώ όμως είμαι ακόμα στα 384.
Τί να κάνω?

----------


## kortha

απο πετρουπολη εχουμε κανα νεωτερο ρε παιδια τι διαολο γινετε ακομα??????
 :Mad:  :Mad:  :Mad:  :Mad:  :Mad:  :Mad:  :Mad:  :Mad:  :Mad:

----------


## johnnybegood

> Καλημέρα! Αναβαθμίστηκα κι εγω μόλις( 384---> 832), περιοχή *Περιστέρι* (210-575χχχχ)!!!
> Μάλιστα χθές το βράδυ είχα ταχύτητες απλής dial-up.
> Mε ένα πρόχειρο τέστ:
> 
> running 10s outbound test (client to server) . . . . . 192.84Kb/s
> running 10s inbound test (server to client) . . . . . . 699.55kb/s


ΜΠΡΑΒΟ!ΑΝΤΕ ΝΑ ΠΑΡΟΥΜΕ ΣΕΙΡΑ ΚΑΙ ΟΙ ΑΛΛΟΙ ΠΕΡΙΣΤΕΡΙΩΤΕΣ.ΕΙΣΑΙ ΣΕ SIEMENS1 H SIEMENS2 PSTN H ISDN?

----------


## Stilskin

Εγινε και σε μένα η αναβάθμιση! 2112-288. 
Αρα άρχισαν και οι αναβαθμίσεις στο Περιστέρι! Τηλ. 5728...
Η Τελλάς δεν με έχει αναβαθμίσει ακόμα και μου είπαν οτι μέχρι αυριο θα έχουν γίνει όλες οι αναβαθμίσεις.  :Thinking:   :Whistle:  
Ταχύτητες παραμένουν οι ίδιες με πριν αρα δεν έχουμε κανένα πρόβλημα! 
Αντε να δουμε και τα 200αρια της Τελλας όταν αναβαθμιστούμε και απο πάροχο! :Worthy:

----------


## johnnybegood

> Εγινε και σε μένα η αναβάθμιση! 2112-288. 
> Αρα άρχισαν και οι αναβαθμίσεις στο Περιστέρι! Τηλ. 5728...
> Η Τελλάς δεν με έχει αναβαθμίσει ακόμα και μου είπαν οτι μέχρι αυριο θα έχουν γίνει όλες οι αναβαθμίσεις.   
> Ταχύτητες παραμένουν οι ίδιες με πριν αρα δεν έχουμε κανένα πρόβλημα! 
> Αντε να δουμε και τα 200αρια της Τελλας όταν αναβαθμιστούμε και απο πάροχο!


ΤΙ ΓΡΑΜΜΗ ISDN H PSTN?

----------


## BlueChris

Και εμένα χτες το απόγευμα αργά το router έκανε για πρώτη φορά 2 disconnect σε διάστημα 1 ώρας... 8 με 9 το βράδυ γίνανε αλλά έκανε link στα 512 που είναι και κανονικά η γραμμή μου. Κατι παίζεται  :Very Happy:

----------


## Προφέσσορας_Χάος

εδώ πεντέλη ενω περίμενα με χαρά να δώ διπλασιασμό σήμερα πρωί πρωί ακόμη τπτ..να δούμε τι θα δούμε..πόσες μέρες θα τους πάρει αυτή η περιοχή..

----------


## vasmak

Περιστερι τηλ 5786.. isdn, το μεσημερι εγινε αναβαθμιση απο ΟΤΕ και απο Οτενετ 792/128,πρωτες εντυπωσεις καλες (60-65) να δουμε και τη συνεχεια.

----------


## nickg78

> εδώ πεντέλη ενω περίμενα με χαρά να δώ διπλασιασμό σήμερα πρωί πρωί ακόμη τπτ..να δούμε τι θα δούμε..πόσες μέρες θα τους πάρει αυτή η περιοχή..


Η περιοχή μας είναι ορεινή και δύσβατη γι' αυτό.  :Razz:  Πρέπει να πάρουν και ορειβατικό εξοπλισμό για να έρθουν. Σαν να λέμε, εμείς και τα Ιμαλάια  :Worthy:  (παρόλο που αυτά έχουν περισσότερες πιθανότητες να τα αναβαθμίσει σύντομα ο ΟΤΕ, μου φαίνεται  :Razz:  )

1 μήνα τους πήρε και τελικά κατάφεραν να αναβαθμίσουν λίγες γραμμές μόνο (μεταξύ των οποίων και η δική μου ευτυχώς). Υπομονή γείτονες που δεν αναβαθμιστήκατε, ελπίζω ότι όλη η περιοχή θα έχει αναβαθμιστεί μέχρι και αύριο.  :Smile:  


Εμένα δεύτερη μέρα της αναβάθμισης και (μην τη ματιάσω) πάει μια χαρά. Μόνο κάποια διαστήματα 2-3 λεπτών πέφτει η ταχύτητα στα 60-70 KB/sec και μετά... ξανά προς τη δόξα τραβά.

----------


## Stilskin

> ΤΙ ΓΡΑΜΜΗ ISDN H PSTN?


Pstn είναι.

----------


## Viper

> 1 μήνα τους πήρε και τελικά κατάφεραν να αναβαθμίσουν λίγες γραμμές μόνο (μεταξύ των οποίων και η δική μου ευτυχώς). Υπομονή γείτονες που δεν αναβαθμιστήκατε, ελπίζω ότι όλη η περιοχή θα έχει αναβαθμιστεί μέχρι και αύριο.  
> 
> 
> Εμένα δεύτερη μέρα της αναβάθμισης και (*μην τη ματιάσω) πάει μια χαρά*. Μόνο κάποια διαστήματα 2-3 λεπτών πέφτει η ταχύτητα στα 60-70 KB/sec και μετά... ξανά προς τη δόξα τραβά.


Μελισσια μενεις? Φιλος μου που μενει Μελισσια εχει και αυτος αναβαθμιστει με πολυ καλες ταχυτητες.

Απο την αλλη εγω, με 768 που εγινε η γραμμη, ζητημα ειναι να κατεβαζω με 40  :Thumb down:

----------


## rissakis

Έχω PSTN ADSL 384 με αριθμό 2105061... Πετρούπολη αλλά δεν έχω ακόμα αναβαθμιστεί.
Γνωρίζετε κάτι για Πετρούπολη?

----------


## pkcf

Περιστερι τηλ 5715... pstn, το μεσημερι εγινε αναβαθμιση απο ΟΤΕ 832/224.

----------


## RyDeR

:Sorry:   :Sorry:  Όλη η Ελλάδα αναβαθμίστηκε, μόνο τα Alcatel έμειναν  :RTFM:  ... τι θα γίνει;;

----------


## Zorz

> εδώ πεντέλη ενω περίμενα με χαρά να δώ διπλασιασμό σήμερα πρωί πρωί ακόμη τπτ..να δούμε τι θα δούμε..πόσες μέρες θα τους πάρει αυτή η περιοχή..


Tι έγινε ? τίποτα σε εμάς ακόμα ? Καλα αναβάθμισαν τους μισούς και έφυγαν για άλλη περιοχή ?

----------


## manicx

> Όλη η Ελλάδα αναβαθμίστηκε, μόνο τα Alcatel έμειναν  ... τι θα γίνει;;


Μπα.... Αγία Παρασκευή τπτ σε κανένα dslam.

----------


## gegeor

Καλησπέρα

Περιστέρι (5775ΧΧΧ)  Λοφος Αξιωματικών , αναβαθμίστηκα σήμερα το  πρωι σε :832/224

Αντε να  δουμε  απο εδω και περα  πως  θα  "παιζει"  :Clap:  

Γ.

----------


## emykey

> Κι εγω την ιδια στιγμη αναβαθμιστηκα απο 512/128 σε 1024/256 (210-575xxxx PSTN) 
> Με conn-x ειμαι, και μολις εβγαλα το limit απο το upload του uTorrent ανεβηκε στα 20+.
> Αρα ηδη εχω αναβαθμιστει και απο την Otenet!!!


απο περιέργεια, τι μοντεμάκι έχεις? alcatel ?

----------


## nanas

> Καλησπέρα
> 
> Περιστέρι (5775ΧΧΧ) Λοφος Αξιωματικών , αναβαθμίστηκα σήμερα το πρωι σε :832/224
> 
> Αντε να δουμε απο εδω και περα πως θα "παιζει"  
> 
> Γ.


καλά πως έχεις siemens 2 και κλειδώνεις παραπάνω; μήπως είσαι σε 1;

----------


## gegeor

> καλά πως έχεις siemens 2 και κλειδώνεις παραπάνω; μήπως είσαι σε 1;


πολυ πιθανον...Πηρα καποια  στιγμη  στο  1242  και  δεν  μου  λεγανε  σε  τι  dslam ειμαι..

----------


## Προφέσσορας_Χάος

> Tι έγινε ? τίποτα σε εμάς ακόμα ? Καλα αναβάθμισαν τους μισούς και έφυγαν για άλλη περιοχή ?


Ελα ντε..ας ελπίσουμε μέχρι αυριο θα μας φτιάξουν κι εμάς..Απλά φοβάμαι μην έχουν συναντήσει τπτ δυσκολίες και μας τρέχουν μέχρι τον οκτωβριο.. :Embarassed:

----------


## v@gelis

> ΜΠΡΑΒΟ!ΑΝΤΕ ΝΑ ΠΑΡΟΥΜΕ ΣΕΙΡΑ ΚΑΙ ΟΙ ΑΛΛΟΙ ΠΕΡΙΣΤΕΡΙΩΤΕΣ.ΕΙΣΑΙ ΣΕ SIEMENS1 H SIEMENS2 PSTN H ISDN?


PSTN( νομιζα πως ειμαι Siemens 2, αλλα το οτι κλειδωνει στα 832 με κανει να αμφιβαλλω). Κι απο οτι βλεπω κι αλλα παιδια απο Περιστερι αναβαθμιστηκαν σημερα, οποτε συντομα Περιστερι- Πετρουπολη θα ειναι οκ  :Smile:

----------


## TEO_Q

Επιτελους Περιστερι 573ΧΧΧΧ      384 σε 768. Mε 86 kbyte/sec κατεβάζει τώρα, φτου να μην το ματιάσω  ... :Clap:

----------


## gregorisvas

Μου ειπε ενας απο Κιατο οτι αναβαθμιστηκε απο 1Mbit σε 2Mbit.Alcatel DSLAM  :Smile:  Περιμενω κι εγω μπας και γινει το θαυμα  :Smile:  (ειναι φιλος τεχνικος Η/Υ και δε νομιζω οτι λεει ψεμματα  :Razz:  )

----------


## princess

Mμμμ.... συγχρονιζω πλεον σε 1088/288 αντι για 570/160 που ημουν... στο site της vivo λεει οτι ειμαι ακομα σε 512... τι σημαινει αυτο αραγε;;; :Thinking:

----------


## JAs0nX

> Μου ειπε ενας απο Κιατο οτι αναβαθμιστηκε απο 1Mbit σε 2Mbit.Alcatel DSLAM  Περιμενω κι εγω μπας και γινει το θαυμα  (ειναι φιλος τεχνικος Η/Υ και δε νομιζω οτι λεει ψεμματα  )


Ωπα τι καλα ειναι αυτα!!?????

Και καπου αλλου διαβασα καποιον με αλκατελ αλλα δεν ηταν σιγουρο!!

ΕΛΑ ΝΑ ΠΕΡΝΟΥΜΕ ΜΠΡΟΣ γιατι εχω και 10GB να περιμενουν στο utorrent!  :Razz:

----------


## LuisRoyo

> Ωραία thnx for the info.Αφου ξεκίνησαν θα έρθει και η σειρά μας εδώ στο θερίσσου.Απο ταχύτητες πως το βλέπεις?Μιας και το Αριάδνης είναι απ΄τα πιο φορτωμένα dslam του Ηρακλείου.


 
Καλούτσικα...Όπως και πριν : *μπουκωμένο τη μέρα - full τη νύχτα*. Ήμουν με *40-42 ΚΒ/s* download τα βράδυα και τώρα είναι *82-83 KB/s*. Τα μεσημέρια μπουκώνει άγρια, αλλά είναι οι μόνες ώρες τις ημέρας που δεν μ'ενοχλεί (έχω άλλους ρυθμούς απ'την υπόλοιπη πόλη  :Whistle:  )...δες και συνημμένο...

----------


## Whiteyez

Μόλις κοίταξα στο WEB SELF CARE της οτενετ και την γραμμή μου την έχει S3 δλδ 2mbit  :Laughing:  ενώ δεν έχει γίνει αναβάθμιση ακόμα εδώ,μαμο τον ΟΤΕ μου..

----------


## Προφέσσορας_Χάος

γίνεται να δούμε εαν εχει αναβαθμίσει ο ISP μόνο;μιλάμε για περιπτώσεις που ΔΕΝ εχει αναβαθμιστεί η γραμμή αλλά μόνο ο ISP..
Για να γίνω πιο σαφής ρωτάω μήπως υπάρχει κάποια ενδειξη στο ρουτερ..(usr 9106).

----------


## vasilism13

Ρε παιδιά τι γίνεται με Πετρούπολη, ακόμα??????
Μια ερώτηση να κάνω....Η Πετρούπολη δεν έχει Dslam alcatel ετσί?
Το router μου κλειδώνει στο 524.2 πάντως.Είμαι σε siemens 1?

----------


## flevio

*ιλιον* χτες κατα τις 5 και ενω κατεβαζα ωρα  απο megaupload χωρις να διακοπει τιποτα απο 41κ πηγε 48!!!και βαροντας το εικονιδιο του accesrunner ειδα 768-192...
on the fly???τo pc ηταν ολη μερα συνδεδεμενο στα 384 (cheked)..
-βλεποντας οτι η τελλας δεν εβγαλε τον κοφτη ακομα ,
 εβαλα τη 2 μηνες free ενος περιοδικου  ..ειχα  download 52...μετα απο 1 ωρα  ειχα 38-40 και με τελλας και με alteckτο εικονιδιο 768-192 παραμενε ομως  ..

επειδη οι σελιδες ψιλοαργουσαν κατι ψιλιαστικα..
ανοιγω να παιξω μια counter strike και δεν μπορουσε να περασει το senting cliend info με τιποτα(περιορισμος πακετων)... φρικη ..
εμεινε ετσι μετα οσο ημουν νετ......
ειναι ομως νωρις...σημερα 5 30 το πρωι με altecκ σε 1 δοκιμη επιασε 81-82 σταθερα..ειδωμεν..

----------


## meg

Ίλιον τηλ. 2612xxx
αναβάθμιση χτες από 512 σε 1024 
ταχύτητες 60-90KBs σε ώρα αιχμής
το πρωί 112KBs
μεγάλη αστάθεια ακόμα..
για να δούμε....

----------


## nickg78

Παιδιά, όσοι έχετε γραμμή που έχει αναβαθμιστεί από 1024 -> 2048 πώς πάτε από pings; Το γνωστό πρόβλημα με την αλλαγή από Fast σε Interleave mode στις συνδέσεις 2048 ήταν ο λόγος που δεν έβαζα 1024 (ώστε να γίνει 2048 μετά την αναβάθμιση). Αν μπορείτε γράψτε νεότερες εντυπώσεις ώστε να δω αν τελικά θα την αναβαθμίσω κι εγώ σε 2 Mbit τη γραμμή μου ή αν είναι καλύτερα να κάτσω εδώ που είμαι.

----------


## Zorz

> γίνεται να δούμε εαν εχει αναβαθμίσει ο ISP μόνο;μιλάμε για περιπτώσεις που ΔΕΝ εχει αναβαθμιστεί η γραμμή αλλά μόνο ο ISP..
> Για να γίνω πιο σαφής ρωτάω μήπως υπάρχει κάποια ενδειξη στο ρουτερ..(usr 9106).


Προφέσσορα τι έγινε ? αναβαθμιστήκαμε ?

----------


## NoDsl

Άλλος ένας αναβαθμισμένος Απο Ηράκλειο κρητης. Αριάδνη siemens4
Απο ταχύτητες (512->1024) μια χαρά αλλά έχω πολλά lag spikes. Ελπίζω να είναι η altec. Μετράω 197pps, atm.

----------


## Προφέσσορας_Χάος

> Προφέσσορα τι έγινε ? αναβαθμιστήκαμε ?


τίποτα απολύτως..τι στο καλό κάνουν δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω.. :No no:  
Ελπίζω στην σημερινή μέρα..

----------


## hronisx

και εγω αναβαθμιστηκα (Κέντρο Ηρακλείου Κρήτης) από 512 σε 1024 αλλα συμβαινει το εξης παραδοξο. Στο download ταχυτητες 51-54kb/sec οπως δηλαδή σε 512 γραμμή ενώ upload 25-27kb/sec οπως 1024/256. Ξερει κανεις για πιο λόγο συμβαίνει αυτό? Forthnet 1bill αορίστου χρόνου.

----------


## daremon

Στο Γέρακα, τηλ. 6615χχχ / ISDN / 384 αναβαθμίστηκα κάποια στιγμή το βράδυ (το πρωί στις 9:00 το βρήκα 768). 

Με HoL είμαι και τα περισσότερα speed test του εξωτερικού βγάζουν download 250-350kbps (χάλια). Το http://speedtest.forthnet.gr βγάζει 700kps/150kps (πολύ καλά!). Download από ftp.ntua.gr ~80kb/s. Download από google.com ~50kb/s.

Άντε και στα δικά σας για τους υπόλοιπους!

----------


## hronisx

TCP/Web100 Network Diagnostic Tool v5.2.1e
click START to begin
Checking for Middleboxes . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .  Done
running 10s outbound test (client to server) . . . . . 224.46Kb/s
running 10s inbound test (server to client) . . . . . . 384.07kb/s
Your PC is connected to a Cable/DSL modem

click START to re-test
Checking for Middleboxes . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .  Done
running 10s outbound test (client to server) . . . . . 224.48Kb/s
running 10s inbound test (server to client) . . . . . . 406.07kb/s
Your PC is connected to a Cable/DSL modem

click START to re-test
Checking for Middleboxes . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .  Done
running 10s outbound test (client to server) . . . . . 224.46Kb/s
running 10s inbound test (server to client) . . . . . . 403.52kb/s
Your PC is connected to a Cable/DSL modem

click START to re-test

Πετάει η γραμμή....................1024/256.....το μάυρο της το χάλι!!!

----------


## johnnybegood

ΕΓΩ ΠΕΡΙΣΤΕΡΙ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ...ΤΗΛ 5726ΧΧΧ ΚΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΟΤΙ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΑΙΝΩ ΜΑΛΛΟΝ ΤΕΛΕΙΩΣΕ ΠΡΟΣ ΤΟ ΠΑΡΟΝ Η ΑΝΑΒΑΘΜΙΣΗ  ΓΙΑΤΙ ΜΑΛΛΟΝ ΚΑΝΟΥΝ ΑΠΟ ΛΙΓΑ Dslam ΣΕ ΚΑΘΕ ΠΕΡΙΟΧΗ ΠΑΝΕ ΣΕ ΑΛΛΗ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΑ ΣΤΙΓΜΗ ΕΠΙΣΤΡΕΦΟΥΝ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΟΥΝ ΤΑ ΥΠΟΛΟΙΠΑ...ΑΡΑ ΟΙ ΜΗ ΑΝΑΒΑΘΜΙΣΜΕΝΟΙ ΕΝ ΠΕΡΙΣΤΕΡΙΩ ΑΝΑΜΕΝΟΜΕΝ...

----------


## Zorz

> τίποτα απολύτως..τι στο καλό κάνουν δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω.. 
> Ελπίζω στην σημερινή μέρα..


Εγώ παλι πιστεύω οτι έφυγαν για αλλού.
Αν ηταν θα μας αναβάθμιζαν συνεχόμενα την πέμπτη μετά απο την τετάρτη που αναβάθμισαν τους άλλους στην περιοχή.
Εγώ σκέφτομαι και την περίπτωση να νομίζουν οτι τους αναβάθμισαν όλους απο λάθος, δεν θα γίνει και αυτο ? βλέπω τον Νοέμβριο κάποιοι να έχουν μείνει εκτός αναβάθμισης και να ψάχνονται.

----------


## Προφέσσορας_Χάος

Κι όμως ειδα πριν απο λίγο στον Αγιο Σύλλα 2 φορτηγάκια του ΟΤΕ σταματημένα 200 μέτρα απο το σπίτι μου περίπου..Ελεγχος ποιότητας δικτύου νομίζω εγραφε πάνω..Για να δούμε τις επόμενες ώρες αν θα κάνουν τίποτα..

----------


## NoDsl

Τελικά τσαμπα χάρηκα. Aυτή τη στιγμή κατεβάζω με ένα ωραιότατο 40άρι. LOL Άντε και sdsl(256/256)!

----------


## kewl

Μόλις είδα οτι αναβαθμίστηκα και εγώ :Clap:  DSLAM θερίσσου Ηράκλειο Κρήτης απο 1024 =>2048.Ταχύτητες δεν πρόλαβα να δω ακομα  :Razz:

----------


## Stilskin

Εδω οι άλλοι κάνουν πώς και πώς για Sdsl και εσύ που έχεις κάνεις παράπονα.  :No no:   :ROFL:

----------


## AMDOpteron

> Παιδιά, όσοι έχετε γραμμή που έχει αναβαθμιστεί από 1024 -> 2048 πώς πάτε από pings; Το γνωστό πρόβλημα με την αλλαγή από Fast σε Interleave mode στις συνδέσεις 2048 ήταν ο λόγος που δεν έβαζα 1024 (ώστε να γίνει 2048 μετά την αναβάθμιση). Αν μπορείτε γράψτε νεότερες εντυπώσεις ώστε να δω αν τελικά θα την αναβαθμίσω κι εγώ σε 2 Mbit τη γραμμή μου ή αν είναι καλύτερα να κάτσω εδώ που είμαι.



Φιλε μου εμενα παντος κατεβαζει 215-225kb/s σταθερα ανεξαρτητου ωρας....μια χαρα.... :One thumb up:  
θα δουμε...

----------


## giannis42

> Φιλε μου εμενα παντος κατεβαζει 215-225kb/s σταθερα ανεχαρτητου ωρας....μια χαρα.... 
> θα δουμε...


κρυβε λογια ο ΠΟΤΕ ειναι παντου :Whistle:

----------


## tsaros

> Φιλε μου εμενα παντος κατεβαζει 215-225kb/s σταθερα ανεχαρτητου ωρας....μια χαρα.... 
> θα δουμε...


Σε ποιον οτε δουλευεις ειπαμε? :Laughing:

----------


## AMDOpteron

> Σε ποιον οτε δουλευεις ειπαμε?




ΧΑχα! :ROFL:  λες να δουλευω στον ΠΟΤΕ και να μην το ξερω.... :Whistle:

----------


## nickg78

Εμένα ενώ τις πρώτες μέρες της αναβάθμισης κατέβαζε με 100-125 KB/sec (γραμμή 1 Mbit), σήμερα έχει πέσει στα 20-30. Χειρότερα κι από την 512 που είχα πριν την αναβάθμιση.   :Twisted Evil:  Ας ελπίσουμε να είναι προσωρινό το πρόβλημα...

Edit: Ωπ για μια στιγμή... Βρήκα μια πιθανή αιτία.  :Razz:  




> Φιλε μου εμενα παντος κατεβαζει 215-225kb/s σταθερα ανεξαρτητου ωρας....μια χαρα.... 
> θα δουμε...


Ρε γείτονα, δεν το σταματάς για κανένα τέταρτο, μήπως αυξηθεί σ'εμένα λίγο η ταχύτητα;  :ROFL:  Να κατεβάσω κι εγώ κάτι.  :Embarassed:   :Razz:   Δεν αντέχουν πολλά-πολλά οι γραμμές του ΟΤΕ στην περιοχή μας. Ζήτημα να είναι 200 KB/sec το συνολικό bandwidth του δικτύου του εδώ για όλους τους συνδρομητές, πόσο μάλλον για ένα άτομο.  :Razz:  

Λοιπόν, δεδομένων των περιστάσεων (όταν κατεβάζουμε όλοι μαζί ταυτόχρονα μπουκώνει το δίκτυο της περιοχής και σέρνεται το σύμπαν), κατάρτισα ένα πρόχειρο εβδομαδιαίο πρόγραμμα για το ποιος θα κατεβάζει ποια μέρα. 

*DSLAM: Πεντέλης
Ημέρα - Χρήστης που θα κάνει downloads*
Δευτέρα: Zorz
Τρίτη: nickg78
Τετάρτη: Προφέσσορας_Χάος
Πέμπτη: silver
Παρασκευή: AMDOpteron
Σάββατο: Viper
Κυριακή: anastassio

Ελπίζω να μην ξέχασα κανέναν
Παρακαλείστε να το τηρείτε πιστά. Είναι για το καλό μας (το δικό μας και των νεύρων μας  :Razz:  )

Με το πρόγραμμα αυτό, όπως βλέπετε, μπορεί να κάνει downloads μόνο 1 άτομο τη μέρα. Αν δεν το αντέχουν ούτε αυτό οι γραμμές του ΟΤΕ, θα κάνουμε αναπροσαρμογή του προγράμματος, ώστε να κάνει downloads μισό άτομο τη μέρα.  :Confused:

----------


## Προφέσσορας_Χάος

ποιός προφέσσορας_χάος....ακόμη να αναβαθμίσουν την Νέα Πεντέλη..Λές να το κάνανε και να μην πόσταρα  :Razz:  ;
Δόξα το θεό κατεβάζω 50 σταθερά..

----------


## spanaks

Μάλλον παντού τα ίδια γίνονται...
Σε 1024 πετυχαίνω μέσες ταχύτητες σε τεστ της 1 ώρας (με τορρεντ) που παίζουν από 60kB/sec έως 97...
Πολύ πάνω κάτω... χειρότερα από τις πρώτες μέρες νομίζω... Μέγιστα 115, ελάχιστα 26...
Όπως λέει και ο nickg78 σα να μοιράζουν μέγιστο bandwidth λίγο λίγο σε κάθε χρήστη...

----------


## exaggelos

Εχω συνδεση 512 μενω Κυψελη και ακομα περιμένω! :Evil:  
Στο τηλεφωνο μου λένε οτι η αναβαθμιση θα γινει σταδιακα και οτι δεν εχουν χρονοδιαγραμμα για να μου πουνε ποτε θα γινει!!!
Συμβαινει αυτο και σε αλλους η ειμαι ο μονός?
 :Thinking:

----------


## torix

Επιτέλους έγινε η αναβάθμιση  :Smile:  από (128,384)->(192,768)

----------


## dimfarma

Αυτο που σε λένε στο τηλέφωνο είναι σωστό. Σε όλους συμβαίνει εδώ στην Καλαμαριά δεν ολοκληρώθηκε η αναβάθμηση (σε μερικές περιοχές)
εγώ ακόμα περιμένω κάνω υπομονή σε 384kb και εσύ το ίδιο κάνε περίμενε

----------


## eon.s60@

Έως ποτε είχε πει ο οτε ότι θα έχει ολοκλήρωση παντού τις αναβάθμισης?

----------


## globalnoise

> Έως ποτε είχε πει ο οτε ότι θα έχει ολοκλήρωση παντού τις αναβάθμισης?


Υπάρχει ένα post που λέγετε "πρώτο". Check it!

----------


## eon.s60@

globalnoise Sorry ρε φίλος... Δεν έβρισα κιόλας! Λόγο ταχύτητας το έγραψα...  :Smile:

----------


## globalnoise

> globalnoise Sorry ρε φίλος... Δεν έβρισα κιόλας! Λόγο ταχύτητας το έγραψα...


Μα ούτε εγώ σε έβρισα ή σου μίλησα με υφάκι  :Smile:

----------


## mach

Και εδώ - περιοχή Αμαρουσίου από την πάνω πλευρά της Κηφησίας προς Μελίσσια - ακόμα με 384. Η πλάκα είναι ότι όλα τα κεντρικά του ΟΤΕ είναι σε απόσταση τεσσάρων χιλιομέτρων.  :Evil:

----------


## Προφέσσορας_Χάος

> Μα ούτε εγώ σε έβρισα ή σου μίλησα με υφάκι


Εδω που τα λέμε του την είπες λίγο  :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Razz:   :Razz:  
αστειευομαι φυσικά..ειρήνη  :Wink: 
Στο θέμα μας..Βλέπω απο Δίονυσο αρχισαν κι εκεί αναβαθμίσεις...καλό αυτό αλλά φώς δεν βλέπουμε Νέα Πεντέλη ακόμη.. :Thumb down:

----------


## JiKL

Προφεσσορα, πραγματικα διαβαζω αυτο το τοπικ μονο επειδη περιμενω να αναβαθμιστεις και εσυ..... :Wink:

----------


## manoulamou

*Mach* μιλας μονο για την altec ή για τον  ΟΤΕ.
Σε ρωτω για ειμαστε γειτονες  :Wink:  αλλα εχω εχω ΟΤΕνετ!
Και ουτε ο ΟΤΕ (ποσο μαλλον η ΟΤΕνετ) εχουν κανει ακομα κατι στην περιοχη μας...

----------


## Προφέσσορας_Χάος

> Προφεσσορα, πραγματικα διαβαζω αυτο το τοπικ μονο επειδη περιμενω να αναβαθμιστεις και εσυ.....


αχαχαχαχα  :Razz:   :Razz:   ευχαριστώ  :Smile:

----------


## iapetos35

εγω εχω συνδεση 512 της vivodi dls cube  περιοχη ψαροφαί στην πατρα ..και μου λενε  απο την vivodi  οτι ειναι θεμα οτε .ειναι κανεισ απο την περιοχη που εχει γινει η αναβαθμιση;

----------


## mach

> *Mach* μιλας μονο για την altec ή για τον  ΟΤΕ.
> Σε ρωτω για ειμαστε γειτονες  αλλα εχω εχω ΟΤΕνετ!
> Και ουτε ο ΟΤΕ (ποσο μαλλον η ΟΤΕνετ) εχουν κανει ακομα κατι στην περιοχη μας...


Λέω για τη (φυσική) γραμμή του ΟΤΕ, συνδρομή έχω στην OTEnet οπότε δεν ξέρω κάτι για Altec.

----------


## princess

ωραια αναβαθμιστηκα....  τωρα παω μεχρι 40 το πολυ σε dl.. θελω πισω την 512 μου που πεταγε παρακαλω....   συγχρονιζα σε 570/160 και πηγα σε 1088/288 (ουτε καν σωστο διπλασιασμο!), και σουρνομαι στο πατωμα απεριοριστα σημερα...  Παρακαλω υποβαθμιστε με παλι... Please...   :Worthy:

----------


## silver

εδω Πεντέλη μεχρι στιγμής παντως δεν εχω παραπονο...
καποιες μικρομεταπτωσεις εχει η ταχυτητα,αλλα γενικως ειμαι σε πολυ καλα επιπεδα.

ελπιζω να φτιαξει η κατασταση και για τους υπολοιπους....

----------


## nikgr

Παιδιά εγώ ίσως είμαι μοναδική περίπτωση που ΥΠΟβαθμίστηκα αντί να αναβαθμιστώ.
Είχα 1024αρα και ζήτησα αλλαγή σε 384. Δεν πήγαινε άλλο αυτο το χάλι...
Με την 384 κατεβάζω πολύ καλύτερα σε torrents απ' ότι με την 1024αρα.

Φυσικά για 2πλασιασμό ούτε λόγος στην Τούμπα. Μάλλον θα γράψω το τελευταίο post σ' αυτό το thread...

----------


## nickg78

> εδω Πεντέλη μεχρι στιγμής παντως δεν εχω παραπονο...
> καποιες μικρομεταπτωσεις εχει η ταχυτητα,αλλα γενικως ειμαι σε πολυ καλα επιπεδα.
> 
> ελπιζω να φτιαξει η κατασταση και για τους υπολοιπους....


Και σε εμένα έστρωσε η κατάσταση. Από χτες τη νύχτα και σήμερα επέστρεψα στα 100-120 KB/sec, ενώ ολόκληρο το σαββατοκύριακο μετά βίας ξεπερνούσα τα 40. Τελικά έχω παρατηρήσει ότι εδώ γίνεται το ακριβώς αντίστροφο από ότι γίνεται στην Αθήνα: η ταχύτητα είναι μια χαρά τις εργάσιμες μέρες και ώρες και πέφτει τα σαββατοκύριακα και τις αργίες. Προφανώς επειδή δεν υπάρχουν πολλές εταιρείες στην περιοχή (κι έτσι δεν υπερφορτώνεται το δίκτυο τις εργάσιμες μέρες), ενώ τις αργίες είναι όλοι στα σπίτια τους και κατεβάζουν.  :Smile:

----------


## spanaks

To γενικό συμπέρασμα είναι ότι τελικά μάλλον δεν βγάζεις άκρη... :Whistle:

----------


## Viper

Δεν ξερω τι λετε εσεις, αλλα εγω μεχρι και πριν λιγο, πανω απο 50-55 δεν εχω δει με 768. Η ταχυτητα συνηθως κυμαινεται μεταξυ 35-45  :Thumb down:  

Επειδη θελω να κατεβασω ενα παιχνιδακι, δεν βγαινετε ολοι για 2-3 μερες να το κατεβασω και μετα ξαναμπαινετε?? :ROFL:   :ROFL:  

Ειπαμε, μην χρησιμοποιητε dsl. Δεν φτανει για ολους :Whistle:

----------


## ntanny

Μια και η χρηση που κανω με την ISDN και με καρτα συνδεσης,εφτασε στο σημειο που να μην συμφαιρει,αρχησα να σκεφτομαι το νιτρο για αυξηση ταχυτητας (ADSL).
Διαβαζοντας τον θεμα για τον διπλασιασμο της ταχυτητας(ευγενικη προσφορα πιστευω :Razz:  ),βλεπω οτι σε μεγαλο ποσοστο ολοι εχουν προβλημα, ασχετα με τον παροχο και θελουν παλι να γυρισει η κατασταση στο πριν.
Τι παιζεται τελικα? Εχει καμια σχεση με την πατατα του Γερμανου,την μετοχη,την παραπλανητικη διαφημιση για προσελκιση πελατων,τι ???
Μηπως θα ηταν καλυτερα η μειωση της τιμης στα 12 ευρω αντι του διπλασιασμου της ταχυτητας?
Να προχωρησω η θα σπασουν τα νευρα μου απο την κοροϊδια?

----------


## johnnybegood

ΚΑΝΕΝΑΣ ΑΝΑΒΑΘΜΙΣΗ ΣΗΜΕΡΑ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ?ΕΓΩ ΠΑΝΤΩΣ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ (ΠΕΡΙΣΤΕΡΙ Siemens2/isdn 5726xxx)

----------


## ArisV

Ως alcatela-κιας, περιμένω σταθερά.. σήμερα έκανα κάτι test που μου προκάλεσαν ρίγος και συγκίνηση  :Razz: 

Checking for Middleboxes . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .  Done
running 10s outbound test (client to server) . . . . . 115.08Kb/s
running 10s inbound test (server to client) . . . . . . 200.72kb/s

Α ρε, δε θα'ρθει η 21 Νοέμβρη, θα δείτε τι θα γίνει έτσι κ δεν έχω αναβαθμιστεί!  :Cool:

----------


## eon.s60@

> Ως alcatela-κιας, περιμένω σταθερά.. σήμερα έκανα κάτι test που μου προκάλεσαν ρίγος και συγκίνηση 
> 
> Checking for Middleboxes . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .  Done
> running 10s outbound test (client to server) . . . . . 115.08Kb/s
> running 10s inbound test (server to client) . . . . . . 200.72kb/s
> 
> Α ρε, δε θα'ρθει η 21 Νοέμβρη, θα δείτε τι θα γίνει έτσι κ δεν έχω αναβαθμιστεί!


Xmm δώσε μας μια μικρή εικόνα! Μην μας κρατάς σε αγωνια! Αφού το ξέρεις όπως και όλη μας ότι δεν πρόκειται να αναβαθμιστούμε ως την ημερομηνία που είπαν :Closed topic:  ! ’ρα... Αστο καλύτερα!

----------


## kadronarxis

Ποια αναβάθμιση ρε παιδιά σε alcatel?

εδώ περιμένω το connx 384 να γίνει connx 512 και μου είπαν ότι θα χρειαστεί τουλάχιστον ένας μήνας επειδή έχουν 1500 αιτήσεις να περιμένουν.

Θα το κόψω και θα πάρουν μην πω τι.

6 μήνες με το connx αρκετά λεφτά πήρανε.

----------


## eon.s60@

Εγώ πάντως έχω OteNet με 512! Μέχρι και τον προηγούμενο μηνα έδινα 26 και κάτι ψιλά τον μηνα! Σήμερα ήρθε 20.50! Πως και έτσι? 

Αλλα για αναβάθμιση σε Alcatel και εγώ poliiiii δύσκολο το βλέπω! 

Με είπανε να το κάνουν 1024 αλλα θέλουν άλλους 12 μήνες να είμαι εγκλωβισμένος στην "οτενετ"... Δηλαδή 6 που θέλω για να τελειώσει το sinvoleo το και καλά αοριστου αλλα ένας χρόνος αναγκαστικά + άλλους 12 μήνες! ΈΛΕΟΣ

----------


## 2048dsl

Γνωριζει κάποιος το link του οτε που έχει ολα τα dslams της Ελλάδος σχετικα με τον τυπο-μαρκα που είναι σε κάθε περιοχή?

----------


## emykey

Παιδια, στην ΟΤΕ κάνουν απεργία..δλδ, εγω θα πρέπει να περιμένω 2 μήνες να τελειώσουν την απεργία για να με ενεργοποιήσουν???????????????? :Crying:

----------


## IVIetaCreatoR

> Ποια αναβάθμιση ρε παιδιά σε alcatel?
> 
> εδώ περιμένω το connx 384 να γίνει connx 512 και μου είπαν ότι θα χρειαστεί τουλάχιστον ένας μήνας επειδή έχουν 1500 αιτήσεις να περιμένουν.
> 
> Θα το κόψω και θα πάρουν μην πω τι.
> 
> 6 μήνες με το connx αρκετά λεφτά πήρανε.


Η διαδικασία αυτή παίρνει μια εβδομάδα max...(2-3 μέρες να γίνει η γραμμή 512 και άλλες τόσες για να αναβαθμισουν κ τη συνδρομή σου)
Υποθέτω η συννενόηση έγινε με το 134.

----------


## Προφέσσορας_Χάος

> Παιδια, στην ΟΤΕ κάνουν απεργία..δλδ, εγω θα πρέπει να περιμένω 2 μήνες να τελειώσουν την απεργία για να με ενεργοποιήσουν????????????????


δεν νομίζω κάνουν αναβαθμίσεις και τώρα αλλά με ρυθμούς χελώνας...εμ θές στην Ελλάδα 1024 με 38 ευρώ ..θα μαρτυρήσεις !!!!  :Evil:   :Clap:

----------


## emykey

στις 8/9 αγορασα οτενετ 26 το μήνα για τα 2ΜΒ! αλλα οπως παντα γίνεται χαμός στον ΟΤΕ! την προηγούμενη εβδομάδα μου είπαν ότι η απενεργοποίηση της dsl απο το παλιο πακέτο που είχα εγινε! πέρνω και εγω ολο χαρα να μάθω πως παει το θέμα...και μου λενε δεν εγινε η απενεργοποιηση παρε στο 1242..το 1242 ομως ειναι του ΟΤΕ που απεργουν...ξαναπέρνω στο  8011135555 και μου λενε θα πρεπει να απαντήσει ο οτε οτι θα δεχτουν να γινει απενεργοποιηση! ΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΡΑ..ευχηθείτε μου στο νέο έτος να έχω dsl...ελπιζω δλδ!  :Sad:

----------


## kadronarxis

Για την αλλαγή από 384 σε 512 με πήραν τηλέφωνο πριν από λίγο(9 το βράδυ!!), και μου είπαν ότι το αίτημα υπάρχει και θα διεκπαιρωθεί από αύριο,λογικά.
Μπράβο στα παιδιά.

----------


## v@gelis

> ΚΑΝΕΝΑΣ ΑΝΑΒΑΘΜΙΣΗ ΣΗΜΕΡΑ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ?ΕΓΩ ΠΑΝΤΩΣ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ (ΠΕΡΙΣΤΕΡΙ Siemens2/isdn 5726xxx)


Απο Περιστέρι, όντας αναβαθμισμένος εδω και λίγες μέρες μπορώ να αναφέρω 2 πράγματα.
Πολύ καλές ταχύτητες προς το παρόν( 84 ΚΒ/sec απο τον ftp του Πολυτεχνείου με γραμμη 832), αλλα και πολύ συχνά παγώματα της σύνδεσης( πρακτικά κάθε λίγες ώρες που δεν τη χρησιμοποιώ γίνεται αυτό).
Ελπίζω να αναβαθμιστεί σύντομα και το υπόλοιπο τμήμα του Περιστερίου.

----------


## RyDeR

Αναβαθμισέ το, το τιμημένο, δεν μπορώ, δεν μπορώ να περιμένω!  :Smile:

----------


## johnnybegood

> Απο Περιστέρι, όντας αναβαθμισμένος εδω και λίγες μέρες μπορώ να αναφέρω 2 πράγματα.
> Πολύ καλές ταχύτητες προς το παρόν( 84 ΚΒ απο τον ftp του Πολυτεχνείου), αλλα και πολύ συχνά παγώματα της σύνδεσης( πρακτικά κάθε λίγες ώρες που δεν τη χρησιμοποιώ γίνεται αυτό).
> Ελπίζω να αναβαθμιστεί σύντομα και το υπόλοιπο τμήμα του Περιστερίου.


ΑΠΟ ΤΟ  ΣΤΟΜΑ ΣΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΣΤΟΥ ΟΤΕ ΤΟ ΑΥΤΙ....

----------


## DJ_TEO

Στην κεντρικη Ελλαδα μαθαινω οτι εγιναν οι αναβαθμισεις ετσι? Με βορεια Ελλαδα τι γινεται?
Να κανω και μια off topic ερωτηση τωρα (sorry) τι ειναι το Annex A και Annex b στο fritzbox? :Thinking:

----------


## sagiadinos

> Στην κεντρικη Ελλαδα μαθαινω οτι εγιναν οι αναβαθμισεις ετσι? Με βορεια Ελλαδα τι γινεται?
> Να κανω και μια off topic ερωτηση τωρα (sorry) τι ειναι το Annex A και Annex b στο fritzbox?


Annex A= PSTN  Annex B=ISDN. Αν κάνω λάθος ασ με διορθώσει κάποιος.

----------


## NiKapa

> Annex A= PSTN  Annex B=ISDN. Αν κάνω λάθος ασ με διορθώσει κάποιος.


Σωστος .. :Wink:

----------


## tonydigital

Παιδιά μη βιάζεστε και πολύ με την αναβάθμιση (που μάλλον υποβάθμιση είναι.....) δειτε εδώ τα χάλια μου δίπλα στο DSLAM Δαγκλή- Πατήσια

TCP/Web100 Network Diagnostic Tool v5.2.1e
click START to begin
Checking for Middleboxes . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .  Done
running 10s outbound test (client to server) . . . . . 153.45Kb/s
running 10s inbound test (server to client) . . . . . . 208.84kb/s
Your PC is connected to a Cable/DSL modem


Η γραμμή υποτίθετε οτι έγινε 1024 (μαζί με την συνδρομή) ερε βούρδουλα που θέλουν

κολημένος στο 20 kb/sec σταθερά εδώ και 15 μέρες. Η συνδρομή δεν έχει πρόβλημα γιατί έχω δοκιμάσει και άλλη συνδρομή.................κατι "παίζει" στα DSLAM


 :Thumb down:   :Thumb down:   :Thumb down:   :Thumb down:   :Thumb down:   :Thumb down:   :Thumb down:

----------


## princess

Κωλλετη αποσο θυμαμαι... Ιλιον... γραμμη σε 1024

running 10s outbound test (client to server) . . . . . 250.50Kb/s
running 10s inbound test (server to client) . . . . . . 452.72kb/s

----------


## kadronarxis

b100 Network Diagnostic Tool v5.2.1e
click START to begin
Checking for Middleboxes . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .  Done
running 10s outbound test (client to server) . . . . . 115.59Kb/s
running 10s inbound test (server to client) . . . . . . 326.92kb/s
Your Workstation is connected to a Cable/DSL modem

click START to re-test

384/128 otenet

----------


## SX729

Παιδία καλησπέρα σας και χαίρομαι που έχω την ευκαιρία μέσο του παρόντος forum να εκφράσω και γω την απελπισία μου.

Έχω Connex ADSL 512/128.
Τα προβλήματα αρχίσανε πριν από κανένα μήνα περίπου, ταυτόχρονα με τις περιβόητες αναβαθμίσεις......
Έβλεπα την ταχύτητα να πέφτει σταδιακά , έως και σήμερα που έχει κατάληξη στον εξής αριθμό.... 
running 10s outbound test (client to server) . . . . . 105.44Kb/s
running 10s inbound test (server to client) . . . . . . 200.67kb/s.......
Το ποσά mail έστειλα στον ΟΤΕ καλύτερα να μην το αναφέρω γιατί θα φρικάρετε....
Έτσι λοιπόν και μετά από πολλές απαντήσεις τύπου ΄΄δεν βλέπουμε κανένα πρόβλημα στην σύνδεση σαςʼ......λέω στο εαυτό μου...
Για ποιον λόγο λένε πως ξεκινάνε αναβαθμίσεις και Υποβιβάζουν  τις υπάρχουσες σταθερές συνδέσεις??? 
Για ποιο λόγο θα πρέπει να λέμε και Δόξα τον Θεό που πληρώνουμε και τόσο , 
από την στιγμή που στο μεγαλύτερο μέρος της Ευρώπης οι ταχύτητες αυτές είναι μηδαμινές?
Δεν είμαι πλεονέκτης και προς θεού ξέρω πως είναι να έχεις PSTN η ακόμα χειρότερα κανένα  φερεσυχνο....
Αλλά τουλάχιστον θα ήτανε καλή η καρδιά μου να μην αφήνουνε τον κόσμο στην  άγνοια,,,,
Ζητώ συγνώμη αν σας κούρασα.
Μένω στην Μυτιλήνη και υποθέτω, γιατί δεν είμαι σίγουρος, πως είμαι σε DSLAM της Alcatell…. Με οτι αυτο συνεπαγετε.

----------


## nikgr

Τί γίνεται ρε παιδιά? Μας τελείωσαν οι 2πλασιασμοί?
Τις τελευταίες μέρες όλο παράπονα αυτών που διαπλασιάστηκαν διαβάζω στο συγκεκριμένο thread.

Γιατί έχω την εντύπωση ότι ολοκληρώθηκαν οι intrakomάκηδες και οι υπόλοιποι alcatelακηδες περιμένουμε το καράβι από Γαλλία με τους τεχνικούς?...  :Thumb down:

----------


## babality

πςςς τοσο καιρο κατεβαζω με 50 και ειχα ξεχασει οτι εχω 1mb. Γεια σου ρε ΟΤΕ με τα κουμαντα σου :ROFL:

----------


## Chris_Nik

Το μόνο που μπορώ να πω ξανά είναι υπομονή.....

Αυτό που θα ήθελα να ξέρω είναι αν κάποιος από τα προβλήματα που είχε μετά την αναβάθμιση έχει φτάσει σε κανονική ταχύτητα????

----------


## SX729

> Τί γίνεται ρε παιδιά? Μας τελείωσαν οι 2πλασιασμοί?
> Τις τελευταίες μέρες όλο παράπονα αυτών που διαπλασιάστηκαν διαβάζω στο συγκεκριμένο thread.
> 
> Γιατί έχω την εντύπωση ότι ολοκληρώθηκαν οι intrakomάκηδες και οι υπόλοιποι alcatelακηδες περιμένουμε το καράβι από Γαλλία με τους τεχνικούς?...




Φίλε μου nikgr καλησπέρα.

Ξέχασα να αναφέρω στο χθεσινό μου μήνυμα ότι ΔΕΝ έχω αναβαθμιστεί.

Ζητώ συγνώμη για την αμέλεια μου...

----------


## NiKapa

Τι εγινε παιδια ..? κανεις σημερα ?απεργουν τα παλιοπαιδα?

----------


## SpartanX

Καλησπέρες ... Εμένα η "αναβάθμιση" έχει γίνει εδώ και αρκετές μέρες, πρέπει να είναι κοντά στις 10 πλέων... Αλλά η ταχύτητα μπορώ να πω οτι είναι χειρότερη απο πρίν ... τι να πώ ... τα χάλια μας τα μαύρα  :Evil:

----------


## mavritanos

με τα disconnects τι θα γινει ? καταντησε εκνευριστικο!!!! ανβαθμιστηκα απο512 σε 1024 με forthnet  αλλα καθε λιγο disconnect :Thumb down:

----------


## ntanny

Κολλησα με το να διαβαζω το θεμα σας,μια και σκεφτομαι κατι πιο γρηγορο απο ISDN.
 Απελπισια θα ελεγα.Ολοι με παραπονα για την αναβαθμιση.
Μονο μια λυση υπαρχει πιστευω για την καθε κοροϊδια.Το μποϋκοταζ.
Αρνηση να δεχθω την προσφορα καποιου προϊοντος η υπηρεσιας μεχρι να βαλουν μυαλο τα καρτελ.Η απο την στιγμη που μπηκα στο λουκι,απαιτηση για μιση τιμη (προϊοντος-υπηρεσιας) μεχρι να βαλουν μυαλο.
Πριν 5 μερες μια κοπελιτσα απο τα κεντρικα του ΟΤΕ ειπε Θεσ/νικης μου ελεγε για μια προσφορα.Η ωρα ηταν 21.05.Επειδη αμφιβαλω αν ο Βουρλουμης πληρωνει υπερωριες,(ας πληρωσει πρωτα το εφ`απαξ),αρχησα τα κατεβατα εναντιον του. Φυσικα και ειπα στην κατα τα αλλα ευγενικη κοπελιτσα ,"μονο οταν πεσει η τιμη στα 12 ευρω".Στο τελος της ζητησα συγνωμη για τον τροπο μου, ο οποιος ειχε να κανει μονο με τον Βουρλουμη μια και πληρωνει καποιες εταιρειες για να ενοχλουν τον κοσμο ο,ποια ωρα θελουν οι αεριτζιδες ελευθεροι επαγγελματιες .
Θα περιμενω ακομη, αλλα δεν θα παψω να σας διαβαζω μια και η βοηθεια που μπορει να εχει καποιος μεσα απο συζητησεις ειναι σημαντικη.

----------


## flevio

αυτο που δεν πιανω ειναι το τι θα αλαξει ο οτε, τωρα που μαστε χαλια για να ερθουν οι συνδεσεις στα ισα..(σχεδων).
τι ειναι αυτο που δεν μπορουσε να κανει απο πριν?
οπως δειχνουν τα πραγματα μονο με απελευθερωση bandwindth  θα σαξουν..
τι τον κραταει??? 

λογικα εξηγηται ως εξης ...ας δωσουμε σταγονα σταγονα  αερα ,μη τυχων και το παρακανουμε και μας φανε τα μανια τα voip πριν το πουλησουμε το μαγαζακι..

*αν ολοι αναβαθμιζομασταν και ηταν ολα 100% καλα θα μπορουσαν να γυρισουν πισω σε μαζικα προβληματα χαμηλων πακετων χωρις να τους κρεμασουν κουδουνια?

----------


## BlindG

[action=BlindG]σκέφτεται να ηχογραφήσει ένα μήνυμα που να λέει ΜΟΝΟ:[/action]

Αφήστε τα adsl tests. Αφήστε τα adsl tests. Αφήστε τα adsl tests. Αφήστε τα adsl tests. Αφήστε τα adsl tests. Αφήστε τα adsl tests. Αφήστε τα adsl tests. Αφήστε τα adsl tests..... you get the point 

(το "you get the point" δεν θα είναι στο ηχογραφημένο μήνυμα....)

Σταματήστε να εμπιστεύεστε τυχάρπαστους(με την άδειά σας  :Mr. Green: ) servers, τυχάρπαστα(με την άδειά σας  :Mr. Green: ) applets(tests), τυχάρπαστες(και πάλι με την άδειά σας  :Mr. Green: ) ώρες δοκιμών.

Χρησιμοποιήστε την adsl γραμμή σας *κανονικά*. Κατεβάστε από πηγές που εγγυημένα μπορούν να σας δώσουν ΠΟΛΥ bandwidth: http (π.χ. windows sevice pack). Κατεβάστε από p2p (π.χ. open office) και δείτε πως αντιδράει η γραμμή σας σε διάφορες ώρες της ημέρας. Π.χ. σε ώρες αιχμής, κατεβάζετε με 2.8kb/s ενώ έχετε 8MB γραμμή? Είναι "σχεδόν" φυσιολογικό. Μήπως όμως το βραδάκι κατά τις 2, κατεβάζετε με full bandwidth?  :Wink: 

Αν όλοι μαζί spamάρετε "test servers" (ο Kenobi να τους κάνει test servers) όλοι μαζί, οι servers θα σας απαντήσουν ανάλογα με το payload τους  :Wink:

----------


## minovg

> Κολλησα με το να διαβαζω το θεμα σας,μια και σκεφτομαι κατι πιο γρηγορο απο ISDN.
>  Απελπισια θα ελεγα.Ολοι με παραπονα για την αναβαθμιση.
> Μονο μια λυση υπαρχει πιστευω για την καθε κοροϊδια.Το μποϋκοταζ.
> Αρνηση να δεχθω την προσφορα καποιου προϊοντος η υπηρεσιας μεχρι να βαλουν μυαλο τα καρτελ.Η απο την στιγμη που μπηκα στο λουκι,απαιτηση για μιση τιμη (προϊοντος-υπηρεσιας) μεχρι να βαλουν μυαλο.
> Πριν 5 μερες μια κοπελιτσα απο τα κεντρικα του ΟΤΕ ειπε Θεσ/νικης μου ελεγε για μια προσφορα.Η ωρα ηταν 21.05.Επειδη αμφιβαλω αν ο Βουρλουμης πληρωνει υπερωριες,(ας πληρωσει πρωτα το εφ`απαξ),αρχησα τα κατεβατα εναντιον του. Φυσικα και ειπα στην κατα τα αλλα ευγενικη κοπελιτσα ,"μονο οταν πεσει η τιμη στα 12 ευρω".Στο τελος της ζητησα συγνωμη για τον τροπο μου, ο οποιος ειχε να κανει μονο με τον Βουρλουμη μια και πληρωνει καποιες εταιρειες για να ενοχλουν τον κοσμο ο,ποια ωρα θελουν οι αεριτζιδες ελευθεροι επαγγελματιες .
> Θα περιμενω ακομη, αλλα δεν θα παψω να σας διαβαζω μια και η βοηθεια που μπορει να εχει καποιος μεσα απο συζητησεις ειναι σημαντικη.


Eίναι τόσο ανάγκη να βάλεις DSL από ΟΤΕ; Υπάρχουν και τα llu ξέρεις που έχουν πολύ καλύτερο και ποιοτικότερο δίκτυο χωρίς τα προβλήματα του ΟΤΕ.

----------


## Xar

Ακομα ερχεται.. Με το 2007 θα ειμαστε και αναβαθμισμενη..  :Razz:

----------


## kadronarxis

Από την προηγούμενη πέμπτη περιμένω μια αλλαγή από connx 384 (που τελείωσε) σε connx 512, και δεν κουνιέται φύλο.

Έτσι μου 'ρχεται να πεταχτώ στα γνωστά καταστήματα και να τσιμπήσω forthnet 2 Mbit.

----------


## Προφέσσορας_Χάος

Στην Πεντέλη κι άλλη αναβάθμιση προχθές σε αριθμό 210613χχχχ κοντά στην Λεωφ.Πεντέλης
Εδώ ακόμη τπτ.. Δεν καταλαβαίνω το 613χχχχ μπορεί να υπάγεται σε διαφορετικά DSLAM ;

----------


## Zorz

> Στην Πεντέλη κι άλλη αναβάθμιση προχθές σε αριθμό 210613χχχχ κοντά στην Λεωφ.Πεντέλης
> Εδώ ακόμη τπτ.. Δεν καταλαβαίνω το 613χχχχ μπορεί να υπάγεται σε διαφορετικά DSLAM ;


Ποιός αναβαθμίστηκε προχθές ? μήπως απλα μίλησε προχθές ενω είχε αναβαθμιστεί μαζι με τους άλλους ?

----------


## Προφέσσορας_Χάος

> Ποιός αναβαθμίστηκε προχθές ? μήπως απλα μίλησε προχθές ενω είχε αναβαθμιστεί μαζι με τους άλλους ?


οχι απο το φορουμ.Ενας φίλος που μένει επι της πεντέλης στο γηροκομείο κοντά...φορθνετ συνδεση....

----------


## NoDsl

Tελικά ένα πράγμα δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω. Γιατί πρώτα αναβάθμησαν τα προφίλ των dslam και άφησαν το ATM στην μοίρα του και δεν ξεκινάγανε πρωτα απο το σκελετό να πάνε στα άκρα? Για να χαρούμε οι μλκες και να λέμε ω έγινε αναβάθμιση? Για να μην μπουκώσουν τα dslam? LOL
Η για να δούν σε κάθε κέντρο την κατανάλωση και να προσαρμόσουν τα contetion? 

Και γιατί να είναι σταθερό το contetion στην τελική? Βάλτε dynamic ώστε να γλυτώσετε τα presious mbιτ σας. 

Μην κάνει και σας φύγει κανα bit...

Εγώ παρακαλώ να μην έχουν αναβαθμίσει ακόμα τo atm ή και όταν τα αναβαθμίσουν να προσαρμόσουν σωστά τα contetion να παίξουμε σαν ανθρωποι γιατί αν έχουν αναβαθμίσει atm και έχουμε αυτά τα χάλια θα πέσει ban στη dsl.

 :Worthy:    <- Greek Mbit! Greek Soublaki. greek Tzatziki

Edit: για να μην τα ισοπεδώνω όλα η dsl έπαιζε σήμερα 7-10 τέλεια! 110kb/s κολλημένα (Προφανώς γιατί εκείνες τις ώρες  έχασε 3-4 φορές το PPP server session και χάσανε ip όλα τα routers lol)

----------


## SpartanX

Παιδία, εγώ ποτέ μα ποτέ δε το έχω δεί να ξεπερνάει τα 60-65kb/s ( στάνταρ ταχύτητα είναι τα 30-35 ), οποίαδηποτε ώρα και αν κατεβάζω, και απο οπουδήποτε... 100kb/s... Τι είναι αυτό;

----------


## ghostnik

@SpartanΧ

Μήπως είσαι ΟΤΕΝΕΤ με 1024 ?
Γιατί τα ίδια ακριβώς μα ακριβώς συμβαίνουν και σε μένα ...  :Sad:

----------


## stavros_s3

Εγώ παιδιά εχω 1024 Οtenet περιοχή Γρεβενά δεν εγινε ακομα η αναβάθμηση αλλα εχω καλή ταχύτητα 95-115KB.Σαν 1024 ειναι καλή δεν μπορω να πω... :ROFL:

----------


## lordanton

1024 χωρίς αναβάθμιση και εδώ.κατεβάζω με 107 κολλημένα πάντα αν και τις τελευταίες μέρες τις ώρες αιχμής πέφτει στο 75-85.Θα συμφωνήσω με όλους τους προλαλήσαντες  που λένε ότι ο κόσμος αναβαθμίζει το backbone πρώτα και μετά πάει σε κόμβους για να μην έχουμε όλα αυτά τα έκτροπα.

----------


## SpartanX

Ναί, με ΟΤΕnet 1024 είμαι ( αναβαθμισμένη, πρώτα ήταν 512 )

----------


## antouan_z

Καλλιθεα τιποτα..............μαλλον θα υποβαθμιστουμε εμεις...... :Thumb down:   :Thumb down:   :Thumb down:

----------


## johnnybegood

ΠΕΡΙΣΤΕΡΙ Siemens 6/isdn 5726xxx ΕΠΙΤΕΛΟΥΣ ΑΠΟ 512/128 ΣΕ1024/256!!!
ΤΑΧΥΤΗΤΑ
click START to re-test
Checking for Middleboxes . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .  Done
running 10s outbound test (client to server) . . . . . 224.81Kb/s
running 10s inbound test (server to client) . . . . . . 727.94kb/s
Your PC is connected to a Cable/DSL modem
Information: Other network traffic is congesting the link

click START to re-test
ΜΑΛΛΟΝ ΚΑΙ Η TELLAS ME EXEI ΑΝΑΒΘΜΙΣΕΙ

----------


## ghostnik

@SpartanX
Τότε είμαστε ακριβώς στην ίδια μοίρα !!
Και εγώ Οτενετ 512 που έγινε (ο Θεός να την κάνει) 1024 !!!
Ή πρέπει να είμαστε πολύ άτυχοι και πέσαμε σε πιτα DSLAM ή έχουν μπεί κόφτες στα 512. Αλλιώς δεν εξηγείται ...
Ώρα για γκρίνια ...  :Twisted Evil:

----------


## yuk

> Καλλιθεα τιποτα..............μαλλον θα υποβαθμιστουμε εμεις......


Καλλιθέα, Siemens (ISDN), έχουμε αναβαθμιστεί τουλάχιστον 10 μέρες τώρα...  :What..?:

----------


## johnnybegood

> ΠΕΡΙΣΤΕΡΙ Siemens 6/isdn 5726xxx ΕΠΙΤΕΛΟΥΣ ΑΠΟ 512/128 ΣΕ1024/256!!!
> ΤΑΧΥΤΗΤΑ
> click START to re-test
> Checking for Middleboxes . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .  Done
> running 10s outbound test (client to server) . . . . . 224.81Kb/s
> running 10s inbound test (server to client) . . . . . . 727.94kb/s
> Your PC is connected to a Cable/DSL modem
> Information: Other network traffic is congesting the link
> 
> ...


ΤΕΛΙΚΑ ΠΗΡΑ ΤΗΛ ΤΗΝ TELLAS ΚΑΙ ΜΟΥ ΠΑΝ ΟΤΙ ΕΝΗΜΕΡΩΘΗΚΑΝ ΑΠΟ ΟΤΕ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΑΝΑΒΑΘΜΙΣΗ ΚΑΙ ΜΕΣΑ ΣΕ 2 ΜΕ 3 ΜΕΡΕΣ ΘΑ ΜΟΥ ΑΝΑΒΑΘΜΙΣΟΥΝ ΚΑΙ ΑΥΤΟΙ ΤΗ ΓΡΑΜΜΗ

----------


## Cs|bomberman

Με γειές η *ΥΠΟΒΑΘΜΙΣΗ*

----------


## Προφέσσορας_Χάος

το φορτηγάκι του ΟΤΕ πάντως κόβει βόλτες στην Πεντέλη....τους παρακολουθώ στενά..  :Razz: 
Αλλα απο κλοκλο αδειο το αυγό..512 σταθερά!

----------


## NoDsl

> το φορτηγάκι του ΟΤΕ πάντως κόβει βόλτες στην Πεντέλη....τους παρακολουθώ στενά.. 
> Αλλα απο κλοκλο αδειο το αυγό..512 σταθερά!


Θα ψάχνουν τα κοντά πράσσινα ανθρωπάκια απο τη σπηλιά του Νταβέλη,
  να τους δώσουν καμια οπτική να περάσουν για να βοηθήσουν και αυτά την κατάσταση lol

----------


## Zorz

> το φορτηγάκι του ΟΤΕ πάντως κόβει βόλτες στην Πεντέλη....τους παρακολουθώ στενά.. 
> Αλλα απο κλοκλο αδειο το αυγό..512 σταθερά!


Γιατί σου κάνει εντύπωση ? Η Πεντέλη έχει ωραίες ταβέρνες.

----------


## redstar57

Εδς στο κεντρο κ την Ομονοια τι γινετε  με την ΟΤΕΝΕΤ??? σημερα σερνετε ασχημα με μια βροχη   πνιγομαστε....

----------


## vasilism13

TCP/Web100 Network Diagnostic Tool v5.2.1e
click START to begin
Checking for Middleboxes . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .  Done
running 10s outbound test (client to server) . . . . . 115.08Kb/s
running 10s inbound test (server to client) . . . . . . 438.58kb/s
Your PC is connected to a Cable/DSL modem :Thinking:  

click START to re-test
 :Thinking:  
παιδιά είμαι καλά?
το test έγινε 6 το απόγευμα 
περιοχή Πετρούπολης
Κατεβάζω το μεσημέρι με 44-50
και το απογευμα με βράδυ 50-56
Έχω otenet 512  :Clap:  χωρίς αναβάθμιση!! :Clap:  
Είναι εντάξει? :Thinking:  
Ακόμα θέλω να μου ξέρω αμα χριαζέται να πάρω router για μεγαλύτερες ταχύτητες γιατι τώρα έχω adsl modem :Thumb down:

----------


## golity

> Εδς στο κεντρο κ την Ομονοια τι γινετε  με την ΟΤΕΝΕΤ??? σημερα σερνετε ασχημα με μια βροχη   πνιγομαστε....


Θα πλημμύρησε και δεν θα έχουν τα bit από που να πάνε  :Laughing:   :Razz:

----------


## NoDsl

:Razz:   :RTFM:   :RTFM:   :RTFM:   :RTFM:   :RTFM:

----------


## maxorfo

Βρε παιδιά, κανένας που να έχει αναβαθμισεί στην Κυψέλη, Πεδίον Άρεως, Δικαστήρια, Νέα Κυψέλη (τηλ. από 821..., 822..., 882..., 883..., 884...) υπάρχει τελικά????

----------


## princess

> TCP/Web100 Network Diagnostic Tool v5.2.1e
> click START to begin
> Checking for Middleboxes . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .  Done
> running 10s outbound test (client to server) . . . . . 115.08Kb/s
> running 10s inbound test (server to client) . . . . . . 438.58kb/s
> Your PC is connected to a Cable/DSL modem 
> 
> click START to re-test
>  
> ...


ναι ναι, μια χαρα εισαι (αν εισαι απο 50ΧΧΧ)... δεν εχει ολοκληρωθει η αναβαθμιση στην Πετρουπολη γιαυτο.... Και δω Ιλιον ετσι ηταν μεχρι που ολοκληρωθηκε.....     :Sorry:

----------


## antouan_z

> Καλλιθέα, Siemens (ISDN), έχουμε αναβαθμιστεί τουλάχιστον 10 μέρες τώρα...




 :Sorry:   :Sorry:   :Sorry:   :Sorry:   :Sorry:   :Sorry:   :Sorry:   :Sorry:  

Xμμμμ....εγω μενω προς τζιτζιφιες Αγια Ελεουσα ...αλλα τπτ..
Αν δεν εχεις προβλημα πες μου εισαι περιπου Καλλιθεα.... :Thinking:  

Thanks

----------


## kortha

επιτελους αλλη μια αναβαθμιση απο περιοχη πετρουπολης.
ειμαι σε siemens-1 με τελλας. αριθμος τηλ 210-502χχχχ
παει αρκετα καλα εχει βεβαια καποια σκαμπανεβασματα αλλα παει 225-227 kb/s

----------


## yuk

@antouan_z

Κοντά πλατεία Κύπρου. Μάλλον τυχερός είσαι όμως. 
Εγώ με 2048 έχω τις περισσότερες ώρες 800 - 1000Κbps και μόνο στις 3:30 - 9:00 το πρωί πιάνω πάνω από 210 σταθερά. (Πάλι καλά δηλαδή...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  )

----------


## voithostyrempora2

Off Topic





> @antouan_z
> 
> Κοντά πλατεία Κύπρου. Μάλλον τυχερός είσαι όμως. 
> Εγώ με 2048 έχω τις περισσότερες ώρες 800 - 1000Κbps και μόνο στις 3:30 - 9:00 το πρωί πιάνω πάνω από 210 σταθερά. (Πάλι καλά δηλαδή...  )



Εμ , μένεις πλατεία Κύπρου και δεν έχεις βάλει llu Βιβόντι ? τα'θελες κι εσύ
Έχω Βιβόντι shared llu 2048/640 και πιάνω 210-220   24/7   :Wink:  
(Θησέως και Δαβάκη)
	




 :On topic please:   :On topic please:   :On topic please:

----------


## letterman

τι να πω και εγω , που χθες το βραδυ αναβαθμισανε την συνδεση σε 1024/248 αλλα σημερα το πρωι ολος ο νομος Χανίων δεν ειχε τηλεφωνο στην αρχη (09.00 για καμια ωρα) και στη συνεχεια κοπηκε το dsl . :Thumb down:

----------


## vasilism13

αναβαθμιστικα ΠΕΤΡΟΥΠΟΛΗ!!!!!!! :Worthy:   :Worthy:  
ΤΗΛ. 2105014ΧΧΧ
ΑΝ ΚΑΙ ΠΑΕΙ ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ 512 ΔΕΝ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΚΑΙ ΠΟΛΥ ΚΑΛΑ...650  :Thumb down:  ΤΟ ΑΠΟΓΕΥΜΑ,ΠΕΡΙΠΟΥ 90-100 ΤΟ DOWNLOAD :Wink:

----------


## firegarden

Εγω που ειμαι Πετρουπολη απο 502ΧΧΧΧ μολις κατεβασα αρχειο απο NTUA με 87 kbps με συνδεση 768.Αρκετα καλα πιστευω.



Off Topic


		Μηπως ξερει κανεις πως μπορω να μεταβω σε καποιο πακετο 2Mbit με 25-26€ το μηνα χωρις να διακοψω τη συνδεση μου;Thanks

----------


## logan11

Σήμερα το μεσημέρι κόπηκε η DSL μου για μερικά λεπτά εδώ στην Αγ. Παρασκευή.
Νόμιζα πως αυτό ήταν.
Αλλά μετά που κοίταξα το Router... ακόμα 448 συγχρονίζει.

ΥΓ.
Άμα αναβαθμιστεί κανείς από δω ας το ποστάρει.

----------


## panathachamp

Κι εγώ Πετρούπολη 502ΧΧΧΧ, DL στα επίπεδα που ήμουν και με την 512. Δηλαδή:

running 10s outbound test (client to server) . . . . . 224.46Kb/s
running 10s inbound test (server to client) . . . . . . 271.97kb/s

Σχόλια;......
Και ΔΕΝ φταίει η Forthnet, δοκίμασα και Altec.
H 512(νυν 1024) άρχισε τα χάλια της, τα οποία παραμένουν όπως βλέπετε, μόλις ξεκινησαν οι αναβαθμίσεις πανελλαδικά (τέλη Αυγούστου)

----------


## dkak

> επιτελους αλλη μια αναβαθμιση απο περιοχη πετρουπολης.
> ειμαι σε siemens-1 με τελλας. αριθμος τηλ 210-502χχχχ
> παει αρκετα καλα εχει βεβαια καποια σκαμπανεβασματα αλλα παει 225-227 kb/s


Ναι όντως Πετρούπολη (τηλ. 210502ΧΧΧΧ) διπλασιαστήκαμε σήμερα...Επιδόσεις δεν έχω τσεκάρει ακόμα..

----------


## gregorisvas

Με τα Alcatel υπαρχει τιποτα νεοτερο?Εχω χασει λιγο τις εξελιξεις... :Thinking:

----------


## Doxaios

Όπως τα άφησες είναι. :Thumb down:

----------


## karaLRS

παιδια οσοι εχετε αναβαθμιστει παρατηρειτε καμια ασταθεια στην γραμμη για καποιο καιρό?

----------


## spanaks

...έχεις διαβάσει καθόλου τις προηγούμενες σελίδες ή έτσι ρωτάς...? :Embarassed:

----------


## RadStar

Γειά σας παιδιά...

Αναβαθμίστηκα κι εγώ σήμερα το πρωί από 384/128 σε 768/192.
Είμαι σε Siemens dslam της Κνωσσού στο Ηράκλειο, δεν ειμαι σίγουρος
σε ποιό ακριβώς.

Καλές οι πρώτες εντυπώσεις. εξάλλου δεν ειχα ιδιαίτερα πρόβληματα και πριν 
την αναβάθμιση. Από ftp.ntua.gr πιάνω 80kb/s.


TCP/Web100 Network Diagnostic Tool v5.2.1e
click START to begin
Checking for Middleboxes . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .  Done
running 10s outbound test (client to server) . . . . . 169.34Kb/s
running 10s inbound test (server to client) . . . . . . 672.73kb/s
Your PC is connected to a Cable/DSL modem


click START to re-test
Checking for Middleboxes . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .  Done
running 10s outbound test (client to server) . . . . . 169.59Kb/s
running 10s inbound test (server to client) . . . . . . 690.33kb/s
Your PC is connected to a Cable/DSL modem

----------


## avekr

> Με τα Alcatel υπαρχει τιποτα νεοτερο?Εχω χασει λιγο τις εξελιξεις...


Τα νέα δεν είναι και πολύ ενθαρυντικά. Δες εδώ.
Υπομονή...

----------


## john2gr

Ηράκλειο Κρήτης,αναβαθμίστηκα κι εγώ (λογικά Κνωσσού κι εγώ πρέπει να είμαι). Τώρα το μεσημέρι κατεβάζω με 49kb/sec ,δεν μπορώ να πω ότι έχω εντυπωσιαστεί. Για την ακρίβεια πριν είχα το μουλάρι και κατέβαζε και δεν παρατήρησα αυξημένες επιδόσεις,έτυχε να κοιτάξω μετά τα settings του router και είδα ότι είμαι στα 768/192. Άντε να δούμε το βράδυ πως θα πηγαίνει.

----------


## dkounal

Το κέντρο Κνωσσού στο Ηράκλειο Κρήτης αναβαθμίστηκε σήμερα, η καινούργια ταχύτητα είναι διπλάσια στο modem, ο κόφτης σε επίπεδο bandwidth συνηγορεί με την νέα ταχύτητα, ο "κόφτης" σε επίπεδο πακέτων παρέμεινε σχεδόν ο ίδιος: 25-35 πακέτα/δευτ στις 768, 45-55 πακέτα/δευτ στις 1024. Δωρεάν ο "διπλασιασμός", αλλά δεν κόστισε του ΟΤΕ και τίποτα, τα ίδια χάλια είναι.
Η μέγιστη ταχύτητα είναι 50Κbytes/sec & 80Kbytes αντίστοιχα και πρακτικά οφείλεται στον περιορισμό των πακέτων και τώρα. Να δουμε εάν αλλάξει τίποτα τις επόμενες μέρες.

----------


## john2gr

> Το κέντρο Κνωσσού στο Ηράκλειο Κρήτης αναβαθμίστηκε σήμερα, η καινούργια ταχύτητα είναι διπλάσια στο modem, ο κόφτης σε επίπεδο bandwidth συνηγορεί με την νέα ταχύτητα, ο "κόφτης" σε επίπεδο πακέτων παρέμεινε σχεδόν ο ίδιος: 25-35 πακέτα/δευτ στις 768, 45-55 πακέτα/δευτ στις 1024. Δωρεάν ο "διπλασιασμός", αλλά δεν κόστισε του ΟΤΕ και τίποτα, τα ίδια χάλια είναι.
> Η μέγιστη ταχύτητα είναι 50Κbytes/sec & 80Kbytes αντίστοιχα και πρακτικά οφείλεται στον περιορισμό των πακέτων και τώρα. Να δουμε εάν αλλάξει τίποτα τις επόμενες μέρες.


+1

Ακριβώς τα ίδια παρατήρησα κι εγώ

----------


## eon.s60@

Κανένας με Alcatel αναβαθμίστηκε ακόμα ρε παιδιά? Ξεκίνησαν στους "Alcatelkakides?" η ακόμα κοιμούνται?

----------


## NiKapa

> Κανένας με Alcatel αναβαθμίστηκε ακόμα ρε παιδιά? Ξεκίνησαν στους "Alcatelkakides?" η ακόμα κοιμούνται?


Καλα κρασια...τα siemens δεν εχουν τελειωσει ακομη,στα alcatel πηγες...βεβαια Οτες ειναι αυτος ποτε δεν μπορεις να ξερεις...

----------


## Whiteyez

100 φορές θα τα λέμε ρε παιδιά...ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΘΕΜΑ ΤΟΥ ΟΤΕ Η ΑΝΑΒΑΘΜΙΣΗ ΣΤΑ ΑLCATEL..αλλά της ίδιας της alcatel.. :Razz:

----------


## hurin

Ποιά αλκατέλ ρε παιδιά? Ούτε στα siemens δεν έχει γίνει αναβάθμιση ακόμα!
Ν. Κηφισιά 210-6231...

----------


## sunandsky

Και εδώ ακόμα τίποτα, 
SIEMENS I

Αμπελόκηποι... 210 6443ΧΧΧ

Πού θα πάει όμως, θα γίνει και θα είναι και super (το καλό πράγμα αργεί........  :Razz:   :Laughing:  )

----------


## dipa57

> Ποιά αλκατέλ ρε παιδιά? Ούτε στα siemens δεν έχει γίνει αναβάθμιση ακόμα!
> Ν. Κηφισιά 210-6231...


Στην διεύθυνση:
http://www.oteshop.gr/adslupgrade_popup.asp?

Δίνει:

Αριθμός τηλεφώνου:           *2106231ΧΧΧ*
Στην περιοχή σας έχει ολοκληρωθεί η αναβάθμιση ADSL ταχύτητας την 11/9/2006

Τελευταία ενημέρωση μηχανής Αναβάθμισης : 21/9/2006                                  
Επόμενη ενημέρωση μηχανής Αναβάθμισης : 28/9/2006

----------


## odd

Ωπ! Αναβαθμίστηκα κι εγώ (384-->768). Η Forthnet φένεται ήδη με έχει αναβαθμίσει. Από το speed test της:



```
running 10s outbound test (client to server) . . . . . 170.28Kb/s
running 10s inbound test (server to client) . . . . . . 667.93kb/s
```

Torrent και http/ftp download που δοκίμασα αρκετά καλά (~80-83 kb/sec)

Pings πολύ καλά (όπως πριν). Με την fothnet έχω 15-17ms average.

Μάλλον είμαι από τους τυχερούς και δεν έχω προβλήματα. Ελπίζω να μείνει έτσι.

Κέντρο Ακρόπολης over ONU.

----------


## sunandsky

> Και εδώ ακόμα τίποτα, 
> SIEMENS I
> 
> Αμπελόκηποι... 210 6443ΧΧΧ
> 
> Πού θα πάει όμως, θα γίνει και θα είναι και super (το καλό πράγμα αργεί........   )


--->Δεν άργησε πολύ ακόμα, ΑΝΑΒΑΘΜΊΣΤΗΚΑ 2048\256 μέχρι στιγμής καλά πάει,  :Respekt:  (όχι άριστα αλλά καλά) -ΟΤΕΝΕΤ BUNDLE

Άντε και στα δικά σας  :Wink:

----------


## hurin

> Στην διεύθυνση:
> http://www.oteshop.gr/adslupgrade_popup.asp?
> 
> Δίνει:
> 
> Αριθμός τηλεφώνου:           *2106231ΧΧΧ*
> Στην περιοχή σας έχει ολοκληρωθεί η αναβάθμιση ADSL ταχύτητας την 11/9/2006
> 
> Τελευταία ενημέρωση μηχανής Αναβάθμισης : 21/9/2006                                  
> Επόμενη ενημέρωση μηχανής Αναβάθμισης : 28/9/2006




Ναι, και καλά από τις 21 είχα αναβαθμιστεί. Πρίν 5 λεπτά έγινε σε μένα η αναβάθμιση.
Η Forthnet με είχε ήδη αναβαθμίσει 4-5 μέρες πριν...

----------


## Zorz

Αναβάθμιση και στην Καλλιθέα 957xxxx

απο 384/128 σε 768/192

Checking for Middleboxes . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .  Done
running 10s outbound test (client to server) . . . . . 169.86Kb/s
running 10s inbound test (server to client) . . . . . . 351.72kb/s

Απο ftp ntua σταθεροποιήθηκε στα 32.5ΚΒ/sec !

Ακου 768 χαχαχα  :Razz:

----------


## Mits

Αναβάθμιση στο Μαρούσι πριν λίγο τηλ. 210806**** (15:10 μου γράφει το ρούτερ) από 512/128 -> 1024/256.
Είχα την εντύπωση ότι είμαι σε αλκατέλ, αλλά μάλλον όχι.. 

ΥΓ. Το αστείο είναι ότι περιμένω διακοπή της σύνδεσης από ΟΤΕ και πρώτα έγινε αναβάθμιση!!

----------


## MNP-10

Και εγω το ιδιο, μαρουσι 802Χ, 384->768 πριν λιγο, και εχω την εντυπωση/πεποιθηση οτι μαλλον ειμαι σε Αλκατελ.

----------


## Mits

Και για να γκρινιάξω και λίγο (δεν έχω ξαναγκρινιάξει σε αυτό το φόρουμ!) 

click START to begin
Checking for Middleboxes . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .  Done
running 10s outbound test (client to server) . . . . . 222.46Kb/s
running 10s inbound test (server to client) . . . . . . 373.20kb/s
Your PC is connected to a Cable/DSL modem

click START to re-test
Checking for Middleboxes . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .  Done
running 10s outbound test (client to server) . . . . . 218.38Kb/s
running 10s inbound test (server to client) . . . . . . 383.42kb/s
Your PC is connected to a Cable/DSL modem
click START to re-test

Με αλτέκ και με φόρθνετ (αμφότερες χιλιάρες)...

----------


## NoDsl

siemens 4 1mbit(LOL)  :'(

click START to re-test
Checking for Middleboxes . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .  Done
running 10s outbound test (client to server) . . . . . 222.82Kb/s
running 10s inbound test (server to client) . . . . . . 384.17kb/s
Your PC is connected to a Cable/DSL modem

click START to re-test
Checking for Middleboxes . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .  Done
running 10s outbound test (client to server) . . . . . 224.81Kb/s
running 10s inbound test (server to client) . . . . . . 381.28kb/s
Your PC is connected to a Cable/DSL modem

click START to re-test

----------


## anastassio

Αναβαθμιση πριν λιγο στα Βριλησσια ΣΕ 210804χχχχ  απο 512/128 σε 1024/256.
Ολα καλα μεχρι τωρα.
Αντε και στα δικα σας!! :One thumb up:

----------


## bomberb17

Μόλις αναβαθμίστηκα και εγώ...(από 384) Το router συγχρονίζει στις εξής ταχύτητες:
Line rate - upstream:       224 Kbps               Line rate - downstream:       832 Kbps :One thumb up:  :One thumb up: 
Μάλλον πρέπει να είναι siemens dslam ε;

----------


## Προφέσσορας_Χάος

αναβαθμίστηκα κι εγώ ..Νεά πεντέλη 1024/256


click START to re-test
Checking for Middleboxes . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . Done
running 10s outbound test (client to server) . . . . . 224.81Kb/s
running 10s inbound test (server to client) . . . . . . 621.28kb/s
Your PC is connected to a Cable/DSL modem

click START to re-test

φοβερό..ελπίζω οχι και στα δικά σας  :Smile:

----------


## soiram

Μόλις το είδα κι εγώ (Βριλήσσια στο DSLAM Πεντέλης).

Channel Bit Rate(Kbps) 	768 	192
Relative Capacity Occupation(%) 	13 	26
Noise Margin(dB) 	41.0 	30.0
Output Power(dBm) 	18.5 	11.5
Attenuation(dB) 	23.0 	17.5

σε Fast Mode.

Μόλις έκανα έναν έλεγχο κατεβάσματος ενός game demo και κυμαίνεται από 75 - 80 ΚΒ/sec σύμφωνα με τον Firefox.

----------


## Προφέσσορας_Χάος

Αυτη την ώρα κατεβάζει με 110 σταθερά..! ελπίζω να μείνει εκεί!

TCP/Web100 Network Diagnostic Tool v5.2.1e
click START to begin
Checking for Middleboxes . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .  Done
running 10s outbound test (client to server) . . . . . 218.38Kb/s
running 10s inbound test (server to client) . . . . . . 923.71kb/s
Your PC is connected to a Cable/DSL modem
Information: Other network traffic is congesting the link

click START to re-test

----------


## Zorz

Εμένα μετα την αναβάθμιση έγινε 2048, στην αρχή απο ftp ntua κατέβαζε με 188 kb αλλα αργα το βράδυ με 70 kb !
Δηλαδή ούτε 768 δεν ηταν.

----------


## radiodj105

Χτες στις 17:10 έγινε και σε εμένα αναβάθμιση. 
*DSLAM Πετρούπολης*, με τηλέφωνο 5023*** (αν έχει σημασία αυτό για κάποιον).

----------


## ogenikos

Και εγώ επιτέλους διπλασιάστηκα 512 -> 1024 χθές κατα τις 23:15 το βράδυ.  :Clap:  
κέντρο Αλεξάνδρας, απο ταχύτητες στα ίδια επίπεδα της 512 με σκαμπανευάσματα 50-85 kB/sec...με HOL, αλλά είναι νωρίς ακόμη για να αρχίσω να γκρινιάζω.
Αντε να αναβαθμιστεί και το κέντρο της Αθήνας που μιά ζωή στο περιθώριο μας έχουν ρε γμτ..που αναβαθμίστηκε και το τελευταίο χωριό και εμείς στο περίμενε....
j/k

----------


## takaros

YES Yes Yes  :Yahooooo:   :Yahooooo:   :Yahooooo:   :Clap:   :Clap:   :Clap:  

Πριν από λίγο στις 9:50 διπλασιάστηκα στα 2048 με 4net 1bill (όχι προνομιακό) περιοχή Καστέλα, Πειραιάς ΤΗΛ: 210-417χχχχχ 

Αμέσως έκανα ένα κατέβασμα (για να δω κατά πόσο αληθεύει και η αναβάθμιση από την 4net :One thumb up:   ) από τον ftp του πολυτεχνείου ενός αρχείου 70MB και η ταχύτητα είχε σκαμπανεβάσματα μεταξύ 170 και 185 kb/s και σε ένα δεύτερο κατέβασμα από το rapidshare ενός αρχείου 100ΜΒ η ταχύτητα κυμαίνεται από 150 μέχρι 155 kb/s ….

Για αρχή τα βλέπω αρκετά καλά τα πράγματα… :Thinking:   .ελπίζω να συνεχίσουν έτσι, δεδομένου ότι με την παλιά πλέον 1024 γραμμή δεν είχα ποτε σχεδόν πρόβλημα συνεχώς κατέβασμα γύρω στα 110 kb/s  :Clap:   :Smile:

----------


## Zorz

> YES Yes Yes       
> 
> Πριν από λίγο στις 9:50 διπλασιάστηκα στα 2048 με 4net 1bill (όχι προνομιακό) περιοχή Καστέλα, Πειραιάς ΤΗΛ: 210-417χχχχχ 
> 
> Αμέσως έκανα ένα κατέβασμα (για να δω κατά πόσο αληθεύει και η αναβάθμιση από την 4net ) από τον ftp του πολυτεχνείου ενός αρχείου 70MB και η ταχύτητα είχε σκαμπανεβάσματα μεταξύ 170 και 185 kb/s και σε ένα δεύτερο κατέβασμα από το rapidshare ενός αρχείου 100ΜΒ η ταχύτητα κυμαίνεται από 150 μέχρι 155 kb/s ….
> 
> Για αρχή τα βλέπω αρκετά καλά τα πράγματα… .ελπίζω να συνεχίσουν έτσι, δεδομένου ότι με την παλιά πλέον 1024 γραμμή δεν είχα ποτε σχεδόν πρόβλημα συνεχώς κατέβασμα γύρω στα 110 kb/s


Φίλε δεν νομίζω πως πρέπει να λέμε οτι με τα 150 kb σε 2048 είμαστε καλά την στιγμή που κανονικά έπρεπε να έχουμε κάτι παραπάνω απο 210 kb.

----------


## Chris_Nik

> Φίλε δεν νομίζω πως πρέπει να λέμε οτι με τα 150 kb σε 2048 είμαστε καλά την στιγμή που κανονικά έπρεπε να έχουμε κάτι παραπάνω απο 210 kb.


Δεν είναι και άσχημα αν το δεις σαν βάση και φυσικά μετά απο την ολοκλήρωση της αναβάθμισης έρθει στα λογικά πλαίσια.... :Wink:

----------


## giannistrsl

αναβάθμιση dslam πεiραιά. 210412-
.Αυτό που δεν καταλαβαίνω είναι γιατί ενώ παντού υπάρχει ( από αυτά που διαβάζω) πρόβλημα με τον οτε και τα υπερφορτωμένα dslam σε αυτό που είναι η δικιά μου σύνδεση όλα είναι ήρεμα και σύμφωνα με αυτό που συγχροίζει το modem.
'Eβαλα dsl τον αυγουστο και από τότε η ταχύτητα είναι πάντα σταθερή.
Αυτό που είδα επίσης είναι ότι τουλάχιστον για pstn δεν υπάρχουν άλλες πόρτες διαθέσιμες σε μια δοκιμή που έκανα.
Άρα τι γίνετε προσέχουν πολύ απλά αυτό  όπως και κάποια άλλα dslam ενώ κάποια άλλα όχι και πιττάρουν  ( όπως λέτε ) ;

Το emule πάντως έχει σιγήσει ενώ κάνει upload κανονικά.
Το κοντέρ πάντως στα 100 είναι σκέτη απόλαυση.Άντε και με το καλό τα Αdsl 2.

----------


## vchristos

Χθες το απόγευμα είδα ότι αναβαθμίστηκα από 384 σε 768 (οτενετ). Στην αρχή κατέβασμα από ftp.otenet 70-80 kb, μετά από μια ώρα και μέχρι το βράδι έπεσε στα 50 kb  και από περιέργια σήμερα στις 7 παρά το πρωί έπιανε 85 kb σταθερά. 
Μάλλον η γραμμή μου έχει διπλή "προσωπικότητα", μεχρι 512 την ημέρα και 768 το βράδι  :Thinking: 

(Ν.Ηρακλειο)

----------


## dedilou

Χαιρετώ τον κόσμο του adsl  :Smile:   :Cool:  ..μμμ εγω ακόμα στα 512 του adsl in-a-box plus εχω μεινει..τι να πω, Π.Πεντέλη μένω και βλέπω την αναβάθμιση με τελεφερίκ να ερχεται..ισως επειδή ανήκω στο dslam της παλλήνης και εκει μπορεί ακόμα να μην έχει γίνει αναβάθμιση :Sad:   :Sad: δεν ξερω μήπως να αρχίσω να προβληματίζομαι;;  :Thinking:

----------


## ALPHA32

Περιοχη Δφνης εχθες βραδυ 2048/256 απο 1024/256 αλλα απαγοητευση σκετη παιδια...
Με την 1024 κατεβαζα με 100-110 μια ζωη και απο χθες με 2048 δεν μπορει να ξεπερασει τα 50...
Τραβαω τα μαλλια μου...γιατι ετσι?? Πως μπορω να ξερω το DSLam που ανηκω κτλ ειμαι λιγο ασχετος ...
Αν μπορει καποιος να με βοηθησει τον ευχαριστω....


Υ.Γ Πηρα τηλ την ΟΤΕΝΕΤ και μου ειπαν οτι ο οτε τους εχει πει σταδιακα να ανεβαζουν τις συνδεσεις ασχετα αν λεει 2048 η γραμμη σε διαστημα 1 μηνα απο την μερα της αναβαθμησης...
Ακομα μου ειπαν οτι σε 3 μερες απο την μερα αναβαθμησης αν δεν ανεβει η ταχυτητα μου να παρω ξανα τηλ να ελενξουν την γραμμη κτλ κτλ.........
Μια χαρα ειμουν πριν και τωρα με διπλασια ταχυτητα κατεβαζω με το μισο απο την προηγουμενη.....
Απαγοητευση........

----------


## Chris_Nik

> Χαιρετώ τον κόσμο του adsl   ..μμμ εγω ακόμα στα 512 του adsl in-a-box plus εχω μεινει..τι να πω, Π.Πεντέλη μένω και βλέπω την αναβάθμιση με τελεφερίκ να ερχεται..ισως επειδή ανήκω στο dslam της παλλήνης και εκει μπορεί ακόμα να μην έχει γίνει αναβάθμιση δεν ξερω μήπως να αρχίσω να προβληματίζομαι;;


Καταρχήν.........  :Welcome:  

Μην στεναχωριέσαι ακόμα... έχει μέλλον η αναβάθμιση μέχρι και Νοέμβριο οπότε απλά περιμένεις...

----------


## rissakis

Την Παρασκευή με αναβάθμισαν από 364 σε 728 Πετρούπολη PSTN ADSL 2105061...
Το πρωί του Σαββάτου download 80 KBs τις άλλες ώρες 40-50

----------


## takaros

> Φίλε δεν νομίζω πως πρέπει να λέμε οτι με τα 150 kb σε 2048 είμαστε καλά την στιγμή που κανονικά έπρεπε να έχουμε κάτι παραπάνω απο 210 kb.


Κοιτά να σου πω…. Αρχικά τσάμπα χάρηκα πιστεύω, αφού αυτή την ώρα που γράφω τις παρακάτω γραμμές κατεβάζω ένα iso linoux απο ftp με την περίφημη ταχύτητα των 90 kb/s…

Πάντως κρίνοντας από την ωρα 12μιση, μια παρά που θεωρείται ώρα αιχμής και δεδομένου πως μόλις σήμερα αναβαθμίστηκα στατιστικά είμαι καλά δεν έχω πέσει και στα 50 kb/s όπως και κάποιοι άλλοι με 2048…. Βεβαία θα μου πεις και τι συμβιβάζεσαι στα 90 kb/s για 2048; σου απαντώ όχι βεβαία… απλά θα περιμένω και τις επόμενες ώρες/ ίσως και ήμερες για να σταθεροποιηθεί γιατί έτσι πιστεύω πως θα γίνει… :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

(ελπίζω να μην διαψευστώ)   :Thinking:

----------


## Zorz

Τελικά ο ΟΤΕ μια ταχύτητα για όλους έχει... την 512 !
Ασχετα αν έχεις πληρώσει για 768, 1024 η για 2048.
Αυτο θα πρέπει να το δούμε και οταν θα έρθει η ώρα να αποφασίσουμε σε τι ταχύτητα θέλουμε να συνεχίσουμε οταν λήξει το πακέτο (όπως εγώ).

Αυτη η αναβάθμιση του ΟΤΕ πάει να εξελιχθεί στην μεγαλύτερη γκάφα των τελευταίων ετών.

----------


## dedilou

> Καταρχήν.........  
> 
> Μην στεναχωριέσαι ακόμα... έχει μέλλον η αναβάθμιση μέχρι και Νοέμβριο οπότε απλά περιμένεις...


 Νοέμβρη;;  :Razz:   :Whistle:   :Whistle:  καταλαβα...καλη αναμονη λοιπον.. βρωμο Πote :Razz:

----------


## nickvog

> Τελικά ο ΟΤΕ μια ταχύτητα για όλους έχει... την 512 !
> Ασχετα αν έχεις πληρώσει για 768, 1024 η για 2048.
> Αυτο θα πρέπει να το δούμε και οταν θα έρθει η ώρα να αποφασίσουμε σε τι ταχύτητα θέλουμε να συνεχίσουμε οταν λήξει το πακέτο (όπως εγώ).
> 
> Αυτη η αναβάθμιση του ΟΤΕ πάει να εξελιχθεί στην μεγαλύτερη γκάφα των τελευταίων ετών.


ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ, όπως τα λες φίλε μου !!!!!!!

Πληρώνω κοντά πενήντα ευρώ μόνο πάγιο για την αναβαθμισμένη (από 1024) γραμμή 2048/256 και η ταχύτητα που μου πουλάει ο ΟΤΕ είναι δεν είναι μία 512 !!!!

Στο τεστ που έκανα πριν λίγο μου βγήκαν τα εξής: 

TCP/Web100 Network Diagnostic Tool v5.2.1e
click START to begin
Checking for Middleboxes . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .  Done
running 10s outbound test (client to server) . . . . . 221.09Kb/s
running 10s inbound test (server to client) . . . . . . *830.41kb/s*
Your PC is connected to a Cable/DSL modem

ΗΜΑΡΤΟΝ ΡΕ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ !!!! ΜΑΣ ΚΛΕΒΟΥΝΕ ΚΑ-ΝΟ-ΝΙ-ΚΟ-ΤΑ-ΤΑ !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   :Mad:  :Mad:  :Mad:  :Mad: 

Πρόκειται για ΤΟ φιάσκο των τελευταίων χρόνων.......

----------


## ALPHA32

Με αναβαθμισμενη 2048 οτενετ ...

Last Result:
Download Speed: 536 kbps (67 KB/sec transfer rate)
Upload Speed: 210 kbps (26.3 KB/sec transfer rate)


Ξεφτιλα !!! Πριν με 1024 κατεβαζα με 100+ και τωρα δεν ξεπερναω τα 50... :Sad: 
Eιμαι τρομερα εκνευρισμενος !!! Το ξανακανω αλλου και βγαζει αυτα....


dslreports.com speed test result on 2006-09-27 06:36:17 EST:
372 / 208
Your download speed : 372 kbps or 46.5 KB/sec.
That is 3.6% better than an average user on otenet.gr

Your upload speed : 208 kbps or 26 KB/sec.
That is 44.4% better than an average user on otenet.gr

----------


## RagSoul

έδω Δράμα ακόμα...

----------


## SX729

Παιδία καλησπέρα από Μυτιλήνη.

Σήμερα αναβαθμίστηκε ένα μέρος τον συνδέσεων στην Μυτιλήνη.....
Σας παραθέτω από κάτω την σπουδαία αναβάθμιση.....

Checking for Middleboxes . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .  Done
running 10s outbound test (client to server) . . . . . 222.82Kb/s
running 10s inbound test (server to client) . . . . . . 214.52kb/s
Your PC is connected to a Cable/DSL modem...

 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## ALPHA32

Τωρα που μιλαμε με '' αναβαθμισμενη'' 2048 κατεβαζει με 19 ανεβαζει με 2 και δεν μπορει να ανοιξει καν μια σελλιδα στον IE...
Με την μη ''αναβαθμισμενη'' μεχρι εχθες 1024 κατεβαζε με 110 ανεβαζε με 26 και ανοιγες και 10 παραθυρα για πλακα....
Τι αλλο να πω τα λογια ειναι περιτα......
ΕΛΛΑΣ 2006.......

----------


## nikgr

Ειλικρινά δεν καταλαβαίνω, με όλες αυτές τις πατάτες που γίνονται και τα προβλήματα που έχουν όλοι σ' αυτη την ουσιαστική πιλοτική φάση, τί νόημα είχε η πιλοτική φάση του καλοκαιριού...

Αν θελουν την επιείκιά μας ας δώσουν ΔΩΡΕΑΝ τους μήνες μέχρι να λήξουν τα προβληματα.
Πιλοτικό σε βάρος της τσέπης του καταναλωτή δεν το καταλαβαίνω...
Εκτός αν τους χρωστάμε και χάρη για τους ονομαστικούς διπλασιασμούς που κάνουν...

Και δε φταίνε τα dslams. Tα dslams είναι φτιαγμένα να χωράνε έναν αριθμό από πόρτες.
Και 384 απ' τις 384 θέσεις τους να είναι γεμάτες πρέπει να δουλεύουν.
Τη διασύνδεση dslam με bbras την κοιτάει κανείς άραγε?
Ή μόνο το θόρυβο της γραμμής κοιτάνε όπως μου λένε όταν δηλώνω βλάβη στο 121... Μήπως έχουν στην τεχνική υπηρεσία τον μπαρμπα-Μήτσο που έλεγχε το θόρυβο του τηλεφώνου πριν 20 χρόνια?...

----------


## ArisV

> Παιδία καλησπέρα από Μυτιλήνη.
> 
> Σήμερα αναβαθμίστηκε ένα μέρος τον συνδέσεων στην Μυτιλήνη.....
> Σας παραθέτω από κάτω την σπουδαία αναβάθμιση.....
> 
> Checking for Middleboxes . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .  Done
> running 10s outbound test (client to server) . . . . . 222.82Kb/s
> running 10s inbound test (server to client) . . . . . . 214.52kb/s
> Your PC is connected to a Cable/DSL modem...


Είσαι ALCATEL και αναβαθμίστηκες;  :Thinking:

----------


## Προφέσσορας_Χάος

Κοροιδία η αναβάθμιση...
Το πρωί κατεβάζω με το ζόρι με 40 ενω τις βραδυνές ώρες 60-70 ...
Μιλάμε για 1024/256 εν έτη 2006 προς 2007..
Ηθελα να ήξερα εαν για την όλη ταλαιπωρία θα φιλοτιμηθεί κάποιος να μας αποζημιώσει..
Φυσικά οταν κατεβαίνει κάτι εστω και με μικρή ταχύτητα μπουκώνει όλο το σύστημα και κάνει αρκετή ώρα να ανοίξει μια σελίδα.τι να πώ πια εχω βαρεθεί με την όλη κατάσταση.

----------


## eon.s60@

Όταν μπλέκεις με δημοσιους έλληνες υπαλληλους αυτά έχεις! Δεν τους νοιάζει να γίνει σωστά κάτι! Ας γίνει να μην λένε σου λέει και... Εμείς είπαμε ότι θα γίνει η 512 1 mb p.x δεν είπαμε και ότι θα πηγαίνει σαν 1 mb!  :Smile:  Έτσι το βλέπουν! 

Λες k δεν τα γνωρίζεις φιλε μου!

----------


## fotakis

αναβα8μιστικαν οι γραμμες στιν χιο 
εμενα βασικα απο 512 σε 1024 να πο οτι ολοι μερα επεφτε το ιντερνερτ αλλα αποτι βλεπο τωρα παει καλα αλλα δειτε spped  :Thumb down:  




Your connection is: 610 Kbps or 0.61 Mbps
You Downloaded at: 74 kB/s
You are running: 11 times faster than 56K and can Download 1 megabyte in 13.84 second(s) 


Your connection is: 159 Kbps or 0.16 Mbps
You Uploaded at: 19 kB/s
You are running: 3 times faster than 56K and can Upload 1 megabyte in 53.89 second(s)

----------


## ALPHA32

Ειναι φανερο πλεον πια οτι δεν μιλαμε για διπλασιασμο απο 1024 σε 2048 αλλα για ΜΕΙΩΣΗ απο 1024 σε 386 !!!!!
Αυτο δεν πρεπει να εχει ξανασυμβει σε αλλη χωρα στον πλανητη !! Να εχεις 1024 μια χαρα με 110 κατεβασμα και 25 ανεβασμα σταθερα και να σου διπλασιαζουνε και να εχεις 30 κατεβασμα και 7 ανεβασμα.....!!!
Ειναι κωμικοτραγικο......  Ξαναπηρα την οτενετ τηλ σημερα και φωναζα και απο την τεχνικη βοηθεια το μονο που μου ειπαν ειναι αν εχω firewall και μου κοβει ταχυτητα....οι ασχετοι !!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ΕΛΕΟΣ !!!!

----------


## Viper

Εγω μετα απο 15 μερες που εγινε η αναβαθμιση, ειναι στα ιδια χαλια. Κατεβαζω maximun 40 με 768 γραμμη.

Πηρα στην Otenet, ειναι προβλημα του ΟΤΕ λενε. Παιρνω στον ΟΤΕ, δηλωνω βλαβη. Ουτε φωνη ουτε ακροαση.

Τι να πεις. Ενα καλο πηγε να κανει ο ΟΤΕ και τα εκανε μανταρα...

----------


## shaq141a

Η κατάσταση είναι τραγική. Έχω γραμμή 2048 και το πρωί σέρνεται κανονικά. Δεν με νοιάζει ότι κατεβάζει μόνο με 50 (το 1/4 της max) αλλά ότι είναι πολύ unresponsive (μάλλον λόγω των pings).   Ο ΟΤΕ είναι πολύ τσάμπα μάγκας. Το ίδιο και οι ISPs. Από ότι φαίνεται δεν έχει αναβαθμιστεί η σύνδεση του DSLAM με τον ΟΤΕ. Δηλαδή ποιο ήταν το έξτρα κόστος για τον ΟΤΕ????(άλλα χίλα ??). Και φυσικά άλλο που δεν θέλουν οι ISPs.

Πάλι καλά που έποιασε χθες το βράδυ (κατά τη 1) full speed και χάρηκα. Βέβαια τρομερή ταχύτητα τα 2048 όταν δουλεύουν σωστά. 700 ΜΒ σε μία ωρίτσα  :Razz:

----------


## alexis7

Ρε παιδιά έχω τρείς μέρες τώρα που έγινε η αναβάθμιση και κατεβάζω με 50-60. Να παρω τηλ στο 1242 να τους το πω ή δεν έχει νόημα; Το έχει κάνει κανέις;

----------


## siagris

Σημερα εγινε αναβαθμιση στο κεντρο Ζακυνθου
ALCATEL XD-1 & XD-2

Πολυ καλες ταχυτητες για αρχη. :Clap:

----------


## manoulamou

> Ειναι φανερο πλεον πια οτι δεν μιλαμε για διπλασιασμο απο 1024 σε 2048 αλλα για ΜΕΙΩΣΗ απο 1024 σε 386 !!!!!
> Αυτο δεν πρεπει να εχει ξανασυμβει σε αλλη χωρα στον πλανητη !! Να εχεις 1024 μια χαρα με 110 κατεβασμα και 25 ανεβασμα σταθερα και να σου διπλασιαζουνε και να εχεις 30 κατεβασμα και 7 ανεβασμα.....!!!
> Ειναι κωμικοτραγικο......  Ξαναπηρα την οτενετ τηλ σημερα και φωναζα και απο την τεχνικη βοηθεια το μονο που μου ειπαν ειναι αν εχω firewall και μου κοβει ταχυτητα....οι ασχετοι !!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ΕΛΕΟΣ !!!!


http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showpost...5&postcount=57 :Wink: 

http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showpost.php?p=785446&postcount=58 :Thinking:

----------


## gregorisvas

Προφανως αρχισε και η αναβαθμιση στα Alcatel DSLAM  :Smile:  Και Κορινθο εχει ξεκινησει  :Smile:  Και Κιατο απ'οτι μου λενε αλλα εγω παραμενω στα 512 :Sad:

----------


## Προφέσσορας_Χάος

τελικά γι αυτό το χάλι ποιος φταίει ; ο ΟΤΕ η οι ISP δεν μπορούν να σηκώσουν το βάρος των αναβαθμίσεων;

----------


## nickg78

> Κοροιδία η αναβάθμιση...
> Το πρωί κατεβάζω με το ζόρι με 40 ενω τις βραδυνές ώρες 60-70 ...
> Μιλάμε για 1024/256 εν έτη 2006 προς 2007..
> Ηθελα να ήξερα εαν για την όλη ταλαιπωρία θα φιλοτιμηθεί κάποιος να μας αποζημιώσει..
> Φυσικά οταν κατεβαίνει κάτι εστω και με μικρή ταχύτητα μπουκώνει όλο το σύστημα και κάνει αρκετή ώρα να ανοίξει μια σελίδα.τι να πώ πια εχω βαρεθεί με την όλη κατάσταση.


Καταλαβαίνω γείτονα την αγανάκτηση, παρόμοιο πρόβλημα έχω κι εγώ, αλλά σε λίγο διαφορετικές ώρες:

Πολύ πρωινές ώρες: 40-45 KB/sec
Πρωινές μέχρι απογευματινές: 80-105 KB/sec (πάλι καλά)
Απογευματινές μέχρι βραδινές: 40-45 KB/sec
Νυχτερινές: 80 KB/sec
Αυτά με εξαίρεση τα σαββατοκύριακα. 

Τα σαββατοκύριακα σέρνεται το σύμπαν 24 ώρες το 24ωρο και κάνω αμάν να πιάσω 35 KB/sec.

Γενικά, παρατηρώ το "παράδοξο", να σέρνεται η σύνδεση τις ώρες μη αιχμής και να πηγαίνει σφαίρα τις ώρες αιχμής.  :Thinking:  Ίσως επειδή, όπως είχα πει σε προηγούμενο post, δεν υπάρχουν πολλές εταιρείες εδώ αλλά κυρίως σπίτια. Έτσι το δίκτυο τις ώρες αιχμής που όλοι λείπουν για δουλειά είναι ελεύθερο, ενώ τα απογεύματα και τις αργίες που είναι όλοι στα σπίτια τους, υπερφορτώνεται. 

Με λίγα λόγια λοιπόν, τις περισσότερες ώρες της μέρας είμαι στα 40-70 (σύνδεση 1024/256 πάντα).
Πριν την αναβάθμιση, με την 512/128 είχα σταθερά 53-55 KB/sec, οποιαδήποτε μέρα και ώρα. 

Προς το παρόν το παίρνω ψύχραιμα. Θέλω να ελπίζω ότι η αναβάθμιση προς το παρόν είναι μόνο ονομαστική στα DSLAM και όχι σε ολόκληρο τον κορμό του δικτύου και ότι μέχρι τον Νοέμβριο, δηλαδή μέσα στο χρονοδιάγραμμα που έδωσε ο ΟΤΕ, θα δούμε και την πραγματική αναβάθμιση. Αν φυσικά περάσει ο Νοέμβρης και είμαστε ακόμα στα 40άρια, τότε αλλάζει το πράγμα, θα ξεχάσω τι σημαίνει η λέξη "ψυχραιμία"  :Twisted Evil:

----------


## Viper

Ακουστε γελιο.

Την Τριτη δηλωνω βλαβη στο 121. Παιρνω τηλ σημερα να ρωτησω παλι και τι μου λενε.

Δεν υπαρχει καποιο προβλημα στην γραμμη σας αλλα απο εδω βλεπουμε οτι η γραμμη σας *ειναι ακομα 384*!!! :RTFM:   :RTFM:  

Τι λετε ρε παιδια τους λεω. Αφου το modem δειχνει 768. Παρτε τηλ. στο 1242 και πειτε τους οτι απο τς βλαβες του ΟΤΕ μου λενε οτι η γραμμη ειναι ακομα 384 ενω το modem δειχνει 768. 

Φυσικα παιρνω αλλα πεφτει η γραμμη...

ΕΛΕΟΣ ΡΕ ΟΤΕ. ΕΛΕΟΣ  :Thumb down:   :Thumb down:

----------


## ArisV

Λοιπόν, το'παν και το κάνουν.
Μου είχαν πεί ότι προς το τέλος του μήνα θα αρχίσουν τις αναβαθμίσεις στα ALCATEL και απ'ότι βλέπω, ξεκινήσαμε καλά, δυναμικά!  :Razz:

----------


## nikgr

To "δυναμικά" που το είδες Aris όταν δεν έχουν αναβαθμιστεί στη Σαλόνικα ούτε τα alcatel του πιλοτικού της Θέρμης?... :Thumb down: 
Δεν έχουν αγγίξει ούτε ένα alcatel εδώ πάνω...
Εκτός αν ως δια μαγείας πατήσουν ένα κουμπί αύριο και γίνουν αυτόματα.
Αλήθεια γιατί δεν το πάτησαν όμως τόσον καιρό?...
Μας βλέπω να μην παίρνουμε σειρά ούτε τον Νοέμβρη αν χρειάζεται το συνεργείο της alcatel να χρειάζεται να επισκευθεί κάθε dslamάκι...

----------


## ArisV

Δεν έχεις άδικο. Απλά προσπαθώ να είμαι αισιόδοξος..  :Closed topic:  :Smile:

----------


## takaros

Είμαι αναβαθμισμένος από την τέταρτη 27-9  :Smile:  

Αρχικά στα δοκιμαστικά κατεβάσματα της ίδιας ημέρας πήρα ποικίλες ταχύτητες 
Από 90 kb/s μέχρι 180 kb/s. μετά τα μεσάνυχτα όμως γύρω στις 1 με 1μιση εκτοξεύτηκε η ταχύτητα στα 210 kb/s η όποια και παρέμεινε μέχρι τις πρωινές ώρες.

Πάντως σήμερα πέμπτη 28-9 (χτες δηλαδή) ήταν λίγο απογοήτευση η ταχύτητα το μεσημέρι κατέβαζε με την εκπληκτική ταχύτητα των 45 kb/s για 2MB  :Thumb down:  , μετά το απόγευμα κάπως έφτιαξε!

Αυτή την στιγμή κατεβάζω τορρεντ με 170 kb/s  :Smile:  

Ας ελπίσουμε ότι με τη ολοκλήρωση της αναβάθμισης γύρω στον Νοέμβριο θα πάψουν αυτά τα προβλήματα γιατί τώρα το καπηλεύονται και οι isp που δεν μπορούν να αντέξουν το βάρος των διπλασιασμών (+ ότι το μπαντγουοθ κοστίζει) και σου λένε φταίει ο ΟΤΕ (όταν θα πάω με το καλό στο ιδιόκτητο της 4net να δω τι θα λένε οι κοπέλες στην τεχνική υποστήριξη φταίει ο ΟΤΕ "εμμμ συγγνώμη λάθος είσαστε στο δικό μας δίκτυο άρα φταίμε εμείς"  :ROFL:   )

----------


## jtk

Μόλις έγινε  και η αναβάθμιση στην Αμαλιάδα το βραδάκι (28/09). 384-->768.
Στην αρχή λίγο νευρική η γραμμή με πολλά πινγκς (κανα 2ωρο). Τώρα 02:45, (29/09) κατεβάζει σφαίρα  :Shocked:  με 80-87 KB/s.
Μακάρι να κρατήσει  :Worthy:

----------


## ArisV

> Είμαι αναβαθμισμένος από την τέταρτη 27-9  
> 
> Αρχικά στα δοκιμαστικά κατεβάσματα της ίδιας ημέρας πήρα ποικίλες ταχύτητες 
> Από 90 kb/s μέχρι 180 kb/s. μετά τα μεσάνυχτα όμως γύρω στις 1 με 1μιση εκτοξεύτηκε η ταχύτητα στα 210 kb/s η όποια και παρέμεινε μέχρι τις πρωινές ώρες.
> 
> Πάντως σήμερα πέμπτη 28-9 (χτες δηλαδή) ήταν λίγο απογοήτευση η ταχύτητα το μεσημέρι κατέβαζε με την εκπληκτική ταχύτητα των 45 kb/s για 2MB  , μετά το απόγευμα κάπως έφτιαξε!
> 
> Αυτή την στιγμή κατεβάζω τορρεντ με 170 kb/s  
> 
> Ας ελπίσουμε ότι με τη ολοκλήρωση της αναβάθμισης γύρω στον Νοέμβριο θα πάψουν αυτά τα προβλήματα γιατί τώρα το καπηλεύονται και οι isp που δεν μπορούν να αντέξουν το βάρος των διπλασιασμών (+ ότι το μπαντγουοθ κοστίζει) και σου λένε φταίει ο ΟΤΕ (όταν θα πάω με το καλό στο ιδιόκτητο της 4net να δω τι θα λένε οι κοπέλες στην τεχνική υποστήριξη φταίει ο ΟΤΕ "εμμμ συγγνώμη λάθος είσαστε στο δικό μας δίκτυο άρα φταίμε εμείς"   )


ALCATEL και συ βλέπω, μιά χαρά!  :One thumb up:

----------


## dedilou

καλημέρα  :Smile:  ...μαλλον κρυφακουσε τον "πόνο" μου ο Πote και απο χθες και εγω εχω 1024.. :Clap:  αν και καποια στιγμή χθες το απόγευμα επεσε στα 832 σημερα ειναι παλι οκ  :One thumb up:   Οπότε λογικά και η περιοχή της Παλλήνης που ανηκει στο dslam siemens 1 ptsn θα πρέπει να εχει αναβαθμιστει  :Cool:  

->*Viper* αν σου ειπαν ετσι απο το 1242 πιθανόν το 786 να ειναι "εικονικό" δηλαδη μπορεί ο Ιsp σου να εχει αναβαθμίσει την συνδεση σου , και να μην εχει αναβαθμισει ακόμα ο Πote την γραμμή σου ...

----------


## Viper

> καλημέρα 
> 
> ->*Viper* αν σου ειπαν ετσι απο το 1242 πιθανόν το 786 να ειναι "εικονικό" δηλαδη μπορεί ο Ιsp σου να εχει αναβαθμίσει την συνδεση σου , και να μην εχει αναβαθμισει ακόμα ο Πote την γραμμή σου ...


Καλημερα :Smile:  

Αυτο μου το ειπαν απο το 121. Στο 1242 δεν μπορω να πιασω γραμμη :Thumb down:  

Αλλα αφου τα modem / router δειχνουν την ταχυτητα της γραμμης και οχι του ISP. Ετσι ξερω τουλαχιστον.

----------


## dedilou

> Καλημερα 
> 
> Αυτο μου το ειπαν απο το 121. Στο 1242 δεν μπορω να πιασω γραμμη 
> 
> Αλλα αφου τα modem / router δειχνουν την ταχυτητα της γραμμης και οχι του ISP. Ετσι ξερω τουλαχιστον.


Εχεις δίκιο Το interface του router ή το modemaki  δείχνει την ταχύτητα με την οποία συγχρονίζει στην τηλεφωνική γραμμή (στην προκειμένη περίπτωση ΟΤΕ). Δεν μπορεί να ξέρει τι ταχύτητα σου δίνει ο πάροχος. Δήλαδή αυτο που σου δείχνει είναι της γραμμής..πιθανόν μπορει να μην εχει κανει αναβαθμιση ο ΙSP σου ακόμα ή να μην εχει περαστει η πληροφορία αναβαθμισης στα κεντρικα pc του Πote γιατι αυτοι κοιμόνται και λίγο.. :Mad:  

->btw ασχετο γιατι δεν μπορω να διαγράψω το παραπανω μυνημα που εχει αποθηκευτει 2 φορες;; δεν βρισκω πουθενά την εντολή "Διαγραφή" :Thinking:

----------


## BlueChris

Σήμερα έγινε αναβάθμιση στη δουλειά μου στο Χαιδάρι (έξω απο το ΚΕΒΟΠ) και όλα περιέργα είναι άψογα.
Η Γραμμή έγινε 2048/256 με Forthnet και έχω max upload 247kbit και download γύρω στο 1.6 με 1.8 mbit που θεωρώ πως είναι πολύ καλά γιατί τώρα είναι και ώρα αιχμής.

----------


## Viper

> Εχεις δίκιο Το interface του router ή το modemaki  δείχνει την ταχύτητα με την οποία συγχρονίζει στην τηλεφωνική γραμμή (στην προκειμένη περίπτωση ΟΤΕ). Δεν μπορεί να ξέρει τι ταχύτητα σου δίνει ο πάροχος. Δήλαδή αυτο που σου δείχνει είναι της γραμμής..πιθανόν μπορει να μην εχει κανει αναβαθμιση ο ΙSP σου ακόμα ή να μην εχει περαστει η πληροφορία αναβαθμισης στα κεντρικα pc του Πote γιατι αυτοι κοιμόνται και λίγο.. 
> 
> ->btw ασχετο γιατι δεν μπορω να διαγράψω το παραπανω μυνημα που εχει αποθηκευτει 2 φορες;; δεν βρισκω πουθενά την εντολή "Διαγραφή"


Και στην Otenet πηρα και μου ειπαν οτι απο εμας ειστε αναβαθμισμενος σε 768. Ειναι προβλημα του ΟΤΕ μου λενε. Τα υπολοιπα τα ξερεις.

Το να κοιμουνται λιγο δυσκολο (οχι βεβαια απιθανο :Razz:  ) αλλα ειναι 15 μερες απο την αναβαθμιση. Ε δεν μπορει να μην εχουν ενημερωσει ακομα ή δεν ξερω και εγω τις διαδικασιες.

Τελος παντων. Θα μιλησω και με το 1242, αν πιασω ποτε γραμμη και θα ενημερωσω.

----------


## eon.s60@

Πήρα σήμερα την OteNet για να με κάνουν 1MB και να πληρώνω ποσο είναι τον μηνα έτσι ώστε με την αναβάθμιση να πάω στα 2MB και μού είπαν δεν δίνετε... 

Ότι να ναι... Αναμένουμε την Alcatel που όπως φαίνεται ξεκίνησαν!

----------


## Viper

Εχουμε και λεμε:

modem δειχνει 768121 λεει 3841242 λεει 384

Μιλησα με το 1242 και μου λενε εδω βλεπουμε η γραμμη σας ειναι ακομα 384. Γιατι διεχνει το Modem 768, δεν ξερουμε!!!!

Θα πρεπει να περιμενετε μεχρι τελος Οκτωμβριου που θα εχουν τελειωσει οι αναβαθμισεις.

Παιδες, οσοι εχετε χαλια ταχυτητες για ψαξτε το!!

----------


## Προφέσσορας_Χάος

TCP/Web100 Network Diagnostic Tool v5.2.1e
click START to begin
Checking for Middleboxes . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .  Done
running 10s outbound test (client to server) . . . . . 171.32Kb/s
running 10s inbound test (server to client) . . . . . . 407.70kb/s
Your PC is connected to a Cable/DSL modem
Information: Other network traffic is congesting the link


την ώρα που ποστάρω...το κακό ειναι οτι και το upload εχει πέσει..
πρωινές ώρες κατεβάζω το πολύ με 60 ..το μεσημέρι εως το βράδυ βαριά με 40 ..και μετα τις 3 το βράδυ απο 80 εως 105..θα σερφάρω μετα τις 3 μου φαίνεται..πολύ χάλι...αναπολώ τις παλιές καλές μέρες που ειχα 53kb ΣΤΑΘΕΡΑ!

----------


## NiKapa

Ημερησιο δελτιο Αναβαθμισεων......
Τι εγινε ρε παιδια ..? κανεις σημερα...?

----------


## red bastid

Σήμερα αναβαθμίστηκα στα 1088/288 εδώ στο Μαρούσι (Αίθριο). Κατεβάζω από ftp.otenet.gr me 104 ΚΒ/sec, το οποίο φαίνεται μάλλον καλό, συγκρίνοντας με τη γενικότερη κατάσταση μετά το upgrade.

----------


## manoulamou

Αντε ρε γειτονες  :Smile:   να παιρνουμε σειρα κι εμεις
οι απο την απεναντι μερια της Κηφισιας :Wink:  ...

----------


## islascanarias

ΜΑΛΙΑ Κρήτης, αναβάθμιση ΟΚ απο σήμερα 30/09!

----------


## Nemessis

Στην Ν.Σμύρμη πολλά προβλήματα. Αναβάθμιση απο 512 -> 1024 και οι ταχύτητες θυμίζουν μία κακή 384!
Ευχαριστώ τον ΟΤΕ που μου επενθυμίζει πώς χρειάζεται και άλλος μεγάλος παίχτης στην αγορά!

----------


## pnma

> Είμαι αναβαθμισμένος από την τέταρτη 27-9  
> 
> Αρχικά στα δοκιμαστικά κατεβάσματα της ίδιας ημέρας πήρα ποικίλες ταχύτητες 
> Από 90 kb/s μέχρι 180 kb/s. μετά τα μεσάνυχτα όμως γύρω στις 1 με 1μιση εκτοξεύτηκε η ταχύτητα στα 210 kb/s η όποια και παρέμεινε μέχρι τις πρωινές ώρες.
> 
> Πάντως σήμερα πέμπτη 28-9 (χτες δηλαδή) ήταν λίγο απογοήτευση η ταχύτητα το μεσημέρι κατέβαζε με την εκπληκτική ταχύτητα των 45 kb/s για 2MB  , μετά το απόγευμα κάπως έφτιαξε!
> 
> Αυτή την στιγμή κατεβάζω τορρεντ με 170 kb/s  
> 
> Ας ελπίσουμε ότι με τη ολοκλήρωση της αναβάθμισης γύρω στον Νοέμβριο θα πάψουν αυτά τα προβλήματα γιατί τώρα το καπηλεύονται και οι isp που δεν μπορούν να αντέξουν το βάρος των διπλασιασμών (+ ότι το μπαντγουοθ κοστίζει) και σου λένε φταίει ο ΟΤΕ (όταν θα πάω με το καλό στο ιδιόκτητο της 4net να δω τι θα λένε οι κοπέλες στην τεχνική υποστήριξη φταίει ο ΟΤΕ "εμμμ συγγνώμη λάθος είσαστε στο δικό μας δίκτυο άρα φταίμε εμείς"   )


Καλημέρα!

Απ' οτι βλέπω στο pdf του ΟΤΕ η Περαία είναι σε DSLAM της INTRACOM. Εισαι σίγουρος ότι είσαι σε ALCATEL? 

δες εδώ http://www.ote.gr/oteweb/greek/news/...ma26-02-04.pdf

----------


## eon.s60@

pnma Αν δεν κάνω λάθος αυτή η λίστα είναι του 2004... Από τότε έως τώρα έχουν μπει dslam...

----------


## Viper

> Εχουμε και λεμε:
> 
> modem δειχνει 768121 λεει 3841242 λεει 384
> 
> Μιλησα με το 1242 και μου λενε εδω βλεπουμε η γραμμη σας ειναι ακομα 384. Γιατι διεχνει το Modem 768, δεν ξερουμε!!!!
> 
> Θα πρεπει να περιμενετε μεχρι τελος Οκτωμβριου που θα εχουν τελειωσει οι αναβαθμισεις.
> 
> Παιδες, οσοι εχετε χαλια ταχυτητες για ψαξτε το!!


Μολις μιλησα με τεχνικο του ΟΤΕ. Η γραμμη σας λεει ειναι 768 το βλεπω μπροστα μου. Γιατι το 121 και 1242 βλεπουν 384, ειναι ακομα αγνωστο.

Απο οτι ειπε, το κεντρο θελει αναβαθμιση καθως εχει μαζεψει πολλους χρηστες και προς τα μεσα Οκτωβριου θα το φτιαξουν.

----------


## RyDeR

Ορμύλια Χαλκιδικής - Alcatel mini. Όλο το χωριό αναβαθμίστηκε! Βέβαια οι ηλίθιοι μια δουλειά δεν κάνουν σωστά... απο τα 512 με πήγαν 768. Τώρα τι γίνεται;

----------


## aggouri

Γιαννιτσά Πέλλας: αναβάθμιση επιτέλους σήμερα, 2/10/2006.
Το περίεργο είναι ότι πρόκειται για ALCATEL. Δεν ξέρω σε ποιο από όλα είμαι, αλλά τουλάχιστον έτσι αναφέρονται στον πρόσφατο πίνακα (ALCATEL-ANKO, ALCATEL-XD-1, ALCATEL-HELLAS, ALCATEL-XD-2)

----------


## Boromir

Γιαννιτσά κι εγώ και ορίστε τα αποτελέσματα της αναβάθμισης (απο 384 σε 768  :ROFL:   ):




> :::.. Download Stats ..:::
> Download Connection is:: 322 Kbps about 0.32 Mbps (tested with 1013 kB)
> Download Speed is:: 39 kB/s
> Tested From:: http://testmy.net/ (Server 1)
> Test Time:: 2006/10/02 - 10:14am 
> Bottom Line:: 6X faster than 56K 1MB Download in 26.26 sec 
> Tested from a 1013 kB file and took 25.772 seconds to complete
> Download Diagnosis:: May need help : running at only 56.39 % of your hosts average (forthnet.gr) 
> D-Validation Link:: http://testmy.net/stats/id-JI3M67KUS
> User Agent:: Mozilla/5.0 (Windows; U; Windows NT 5.1; el; rv:1.8.0.7) Gecko/20060909 Firefox/1.5.0.7 [!]


Με γραμμη ΟΤΕ+4νετ

----------


## takaros

> Καλημέρα!
> 
> Απ' οτι βλέπω στο pdf του ΟΤΕ η Περαία είναι σε DSLAM της INTRACOM. Εισαι σίγουρος ότι είσαι σε ALCATEL? 
> 
> δες εδώ http://www.ote.gr/oteweb/greek/news/...ma26-02-04.pdf


Γεια χαρα φίλε! :Smile:  

Προφανώς έκανες λάθος την περιοχή την όποια μένω, Πειραιάς Αττικής  (και συγκεκριμένα Καστέλα) και όχι στην Περαία Θεσσαλονίκης.

Το ότι ανήκω σε Αλκατελ μου το έχει πει τεχνικός του ΟΤΕ  :One thumb up:

----------


## lordanton

Εδώ και 4 λεπτά είμαι αναβαθμισμένος σε 2048/256 στην Αλεξανδρούπολη.Προφανώς ακόμα πειράζουν πράγματα γιατί οι ταχύτητες έχουν μεγάλες αυξομειώσεις αλλά αφού έγινε όλα θα στρώσουν.Είμαι φυσικά ανώτερα από την 1024 μου με 150Κb/s αυτή την στιγμή αλλά για 2 εβδομάδες ούτως ή άλλως μόνο μετά τα μεσάνυχτα έπιανα το maximum της 1024.Οπότε οψόμεθα.

----------


## napgio

Αναβαθμιση εγινε και στην ΞΑΝΘΗ πριν απο λίγο.

----------


## schumi19gr

Κατά τη 13:00 διπλασιαστήκαμε και στην Καβάλα.Από 384 σε 768.Μέχρι τώρα πάει καλά, με 80kb/sec.

----------


## NiKapa

Και στο Ρεθυμνο,Dslam Πηγης ,Siemens,αναβαθμιστηκε.. :Wink:  και παει και σφαιρα..

----------


## SX729

Καλησπέρα σε όλους.

Πάρτε τώρα και μια γεύση από Μυτιλήνη...

TCP/Web100 Network Diagnostic Tool v5.2.1e
click START to begin
Checking for Middleboxes . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .  Done
running 10s outbound test (client to server) . . . . . 213.59Kb/s
running 10s inbound test (server to client) . . . . . . 168.10kb/s
Your PC is connected to a Cable/DSL modem

Αυτό θα πει αναβάθμιση......................... :Whistle:

----------


## nikgr

Δηλαδή συγγνώμη ρε παιδιά αλλά το συνεργείο της Alcatel πήγε πρώτα στην Ορμυλία Χαλκιδικής και τα Γιαννιτσα και άφησε κάγκελο ολόκληρη τη Θεσ/νικη?

Εγώ δεν πιστεύω ότι υπάρχει ένα περιοδεύον τσούρμο από τεχνικούς της Alcatel και φτιάχνει τα dslams...
Δηλαδή την ίδια μέρα είναι και στο Ρέθυμνο και στη Μυτιλήνη?

Εγώ πιστεύω ότι τις αναβαθμίσεις τις κάνει ο εκάστοτε ΟΤΕ με κάποιες standαρισμένες οδηγίες απ' την Alcatel ίσως...

----------


## eon.s60@

Φιλε μου πάρτω απόφαση... 

Τελευταίοι θα αναβαθμιστούμε! Θεσσαλονίκη for ever!

----------


## sakistsalikis

Εδω Λευκαδα με πρωην 384 και νυν 768

click START to re-test
Checking for Middleboxes . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .  Done
running 10s outbound test (client to server) . . . . . 144.17Kb/s
running 10s inbound test (server to client) . . . . . . 671.87kb/s
Your PC is connected to a Cable/DSL modem
Information: Other network traffic is congesting the link

----------


## eretzum33

Δευτέρα 2 Οκτώβρη 2006, περιοχή Ηγουμενίτσας, ώρα περίπου 11:00 π.μ. πραγματοποιήθηκε η αναβάθμιση γραμμών και παροχής.  Σε καλή μεριά...

----------


## RyDeR

> Δηλαδή συγγνώμη ρε παιδιά αλλά το συνεργείο της Alcatel πήγε πρώτα στην Ορμυλία Χαλκιδικής και τα Γιαννιτσα και άφησε κάγκελο ολόκληρη τη Θεσ/νικη?
> 
> Εγώ δεν πιστεύω ότι υπάρχει ένα περιοδεύον τσούρμο από τεχνικούς της Alcatel και φτιάχνει τα dslams...
> Δηλαδή την ίδια μέρα είναι και στο Ρέθυμνο και στη Μυτιλήνη?
> 
> Εγώ πιστεύω ότι τις αναβαθμίσεις τις κάνει ο εκάστοτε ΟΤΕ με κάποιες standαρισμένες οδηγίες απ' την Alcatel ίσως...


Όλα γίνονται απο την διαχείρηση, σε μερικές περιοχές που υπάρχουν προβλήματα πηγαίνει (αν πηγαίνει...) το συνεργείο. Π.χ. εγώ πήρα τηλέφωνο στο κέντρο του Πολυγύρου (αυτοί ασχολούνται με το δικό μας κέντρο) και δεν ήξεραν καν αν έγινε κάποια αναβάθμιση. Δηλαδή τι έγινε, το συνεργείο της alcatel πήρε τα κλειδιά και ήρθε χωρίς να ενημερώσει κανέναν; Που ξέρει που πέφτει το κέντρο δηλαδή;
Πάντως δεν ήταν alcatelάδες αυτοί που μου έκαναν το φοβερό upgrade των 512 --> 768 -> 512. Κατεβάζει να πούμε ο φίλος μου που πλήρωσε 384 γρηγορότερα απο εμένα που πληρώνω 512;;  :Razz:

----------


## Arash

Αναβάθμιση και στο Αιγάλεω απο 384->768. :Yahooooo:   :Yahooooo:  

Τηλέφωνο απο 598χχχχ.

Αυτή τη στιγμή κατεβάζω από mirror της microsoft τα Windows vista με μόλις 60KB/sec. 

Χάλια δηλαδή.

 :Thumb down:   :Thumb down:

----------


## eon.s60@

Παιδιά μόλις έμαθα για πτολεμαΐδα ότι αναβαθμίστηκαν αλλα κατεβάζουν με 20kbps περίπου με την 1mb. Ξέρει κανεις αν είναι σε alcatel η πτολεμαΐδα?

Checking for Middleboxes . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .  Done
running 10s outbound test (client to server) . . . . . 210.66Kb/s
running 10s inbound test (server to client) . . . . . . 203.13kb/s

----------


## Προφέσσορας_Χάος

> Αναβάθμιση και στο Αιγάλεω απο 384->768.  
> 
> Τηλέφωνο απο 598χχχχ.
> 
> Αυτή τη στιγμή κατεβάζω από mirror της microsoft τα Windows vista με μόλις 60KB/sec. 
> 
> Χάλια δηλαδή.


χάλια τα 60 με 768 δηλαδή πόσο θέλεις;; σίγουρα δεν είναι το απόλυτο (περίπου με 70-75 θα κατεβάζεις..) αλλά αν σκεφτείς οτι άλλοι με 2048 που πληρώνουν αρκετά κατεβάζουν πολύ πιο κάτω απο σένα  :Wink:

----------


## pz225

> χάλια τα 60 με 768 δηλαδή πόσο θέλεις;; σίγουρα δεν είναι το απόλυτο (περίπου με 70-75 θα κατεβάζεις..) αλλά αν σκεφτείς οτι άλλοι με 2048 που πληρώνουν αρκετά κατεβάζουν πολύ πιο κάτω απο σένα


Μελισσια. DSLAM στα 832/224. Forthnet στα 1024/256. Υπαρχει καπου (DSLAM?) κοφτης ακριβως στα 700kbps. Κατεβαζω (με wget) με 87.5KB/sec ακριβως. Ολα αυτα βεβαια οταν δεν παιζει πηξιμο, γενικως και ειδικως, διοτι τοτε ... αστα να πανε, παει πανω κατω απο 45 εως 65KB/sec. Πικρα!
Ευτυχως τις περισσοτερες ωρες ειναι στα καλα του. Εχω δοκιμασει και με Altec. Παλι στα 87.5 max ειναι.

----------


## lazpet

Αναβαθμιστηκαμε και εδω στην Κομοτηνη....Επιτελους...

----------


## eon.s60@

Γύρο γύρο όλοι και η salonika στην απ έξω..

----------


## globalnoise

Παρασκευή 6/10/2006

Κέντρο: ΑΡΗΣ
DSLAM: Siemens II
Τηλ.   : 210-883xxxx

Αναβάθμιση 512/128 - 1024/256

Μετρήσεις αργότερα...

----------


## manoulamou

Μαρουσι Ανατολικο, συνορα με Μελισσια κατι σα να γινεται: 
ανεβηκε σιγουρα το upload στα 256 
περιμενω εναγωνιως και το download στα (?) 1024 :Smile:  
Τηλεφωνο 210/6 1 4 2...

----------


## Προφέσσορας_Χάος

εδώ σταθεροποιείτε η κατάσταση με 1024/256 στα 65 με 75 kb ps..ενώ αργά το βράδυ πιάνω και 110 σταθερά..να δούμε πότε θα είμαστε σταθεροί 24/24...

----------


## Garry

> ανεβηκε σιγουρα το upload στα 256


Και εγώ το ίδιο ακριβώς. Ανεβάζω με καλές ταχύτητες 26-27kb/sec αλλά το download είναι άθλιο τις τελευταίες μέρες 30-45kb/sec max.

----------


## manoulamou

> Μαρουσι Ανατολικο, συνορα με Μελισσια κατι σα να γινεται: ανεβηκε σιγουρα το upload στα 256, περιμενω εναγωνιως και το download στα (?) 1024 
> Τηλεφωνο 210/6 1 4 2...





> Και εγώ το ίδιο ακριβώς. Ανεβάζω με καλές ταχύτητες 26-27kb/sec αλλά το download είναι άθλιο τις τελευταίες μέρες 30-45kb/sec max.


Ολοκληρωθηκε και η δικη μου αναβαθμιση, και στο download.
Ταχυτητες δεν μετραω "επιστημονικα" ακομα αλλα ειναι σαφως ανωτερη 
των προηγουμενων, ιδιαιτερα στο upload.
Υπομονη τωρα να δουμε πως θα παει :Smile:

----------


## golity

> Ολοκληρωθηκε και η δικη μου αναβαθμιση, και στο download.
> Ταχυτητες δεν μετραω "επιστημονικα" ακομα αλλα ειναι σαφως ανωτερη 
> των προηγουμενων, ιδιαιτερα στο upload.
> Υπομονη τωρα να δουμε πως θα παει


Άντε, καλορίζικη, καλοκατέβατη, καλοφόρετη...  :Clap:   :Clap:   :Clap:

----------


## skia_d

Θεσσαλονικη-Πανοραμα κ επιτελους αναβαθμιστηκα!
Βεβαια οι ταχυτητεσ ειναι για 768 προς το παρον,αλλα πιστευω πως θα ανεβουν.Αντε ξυπνησαν μετα απο 2 μηνες τα τσακαλια του οτε....

----------


## skia_d

κ λεω 768 γιατι εχω 1mbps πλεον...

----------


## Drillgr

> Θεσσαλονικη-Πανοραμα κ επιτελους αναβαθμιστηκα!
> Βεβαια οι ταχυτητεσ ειναι για 768 προς το παρον,αλλα πιστευω πως θα ανεβουν.Αντε ξυπνησαν μετα απο 2 μηνες τα τσακαλια του οτε....


Και γω απο Πανοραμα με isdn σε alcatel dslam αναβαθμιστηκα!! Πλεον 2048 αλλα ταχυτητες 1-1,5mb προς το παρον - isp Otenet. Αργοτερα θα κανω και κανενα test να ποσταρω. Αντε η αντιστροφη μετρηση για τα alcatel αρχισε!

----------


## galatininet

τι αναβαθμιση ειναι αυτη ?καλυτερα να το αφηνανε οπως ηταν πριν!

----------


## Alex_Oz

> Αναβαθμιση εγινε και στην ΞΑΝΘΗ πριν απο λίγο.


Κι εγώ Ξάνθη είμαι αλλά δεν αναβαθμίστηκα ακόμα... :Sad:

----------


## Drillgr

> τι αναβαθμιση ειναι αυτη ?καλυτερα να το αφηνανε οπως ηταν πριν!


Μονο καλυτερα, καταραμενη η ωρα και η στιγμη που με "αναβαθμισανε". Στην αρχη ειδα λιγο 130+ ΚΒ αλλα πλεον μονιμα 35ΚΒ μεγιστο και κολανε μεχρι και οι σελιδες! Θα δω απο δευτερα αν στρωσει αλλιως θα απαιτησω υποβαθμιση, εγω για 1024 υπεγραψα  :Razz:

----------


## skia_d

TCP/Web100 Network Diagnostic Tool v5.2.1e
click START to begin
Checking for Middleboxes . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .  Done
running 10s outbound test (client to server) . . . . . 225.49Kb/s
running 10s inbound test (server to client) . . . . . . 317.11kb/s
Your PC is connected to a Cable/DSL modem

Αυτή είναι η 1024 σύνδεσή μου....
Χίλιες φορές να τα αφήναν ίδια.Μας εχουν κανει πειραματόζωα και τους πληρώνουμε τους άσχετους κιόλας. Και το χειρότερο είναι ότι μυξοκλαίγονται οταν λένε να τους ιδιωτικοποιήσουν...απαράδεκτοι

----------


## NiKapa

Παντως δεν ειναι παντου χαλια..ιδου αναβαθμισμενη 512>1024

TCP/Web100 Network Diagnostic Tool v5.2.1e
click START to begin
Checking for Middleboxes . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .  Done
running 10s outbound test (client to server) . . . . . 223.78Kb/s
running 10s inbound test (server to client) . . . . . . 872.84kb/s
Your PC is connected to a Cable/DSL modem

click START to re-test


Απο'τι εχω καταλαβει το Dslam και η χωρητικοτητα του μαλλον παιζουν μεγαλο ρολο,το συγκεκριμενο δικο μου ειναι σχεδον αδειο,εχω αλλη μια συνδεση 2048 στο σπιτι (εντος πολεως..γεματο Dslam..?)και συμπεριφερεται σαν 1024

----------


## viron

Καλαμαριά, αναβάθμιση από 512 σε 1024, πραγματικές ταχύτητες κάτω από 250Κ συνεχώς!

Βύρων.

----------


## Braveheart1980

ΕΛΕΟCCCC ΣΗΜΕΡΑ ΜΕ ΤΟΝ -ΜΠΙΜΠ- ΟΤΕ!!

Εχω 2mbit γραμμη και ΝΑ με ποσο κατεβαζω σημερα!



*3 kB/sec*?!?!?!?!??!

Φερτε πισω την isdn μου!
Καλυτερα πηγαινα με αυτην!!!!!!!

----------


## Drillgr

Τωρα το πρωι μπορω να πω πως παει καλα η γραμμη, να δω αν θα παραμεινει ετσι η θα πιασει πατο παλι...

Checking for Middleboxes . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .  Done
running 10s outbound test (client to server) . . . . . 221.78Kb/s
running 10s inbound test (server to client) . . . . . . 1.77Mb/s
Your PC is connected to a Cable/DSL modem

----------


## dsl_user

@Braveheart1980

Σήμερα το πρωί η otenet είχε πρόβλημα με τη σύνδεση με το εξωτερικό. Δες αυτό:http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=51410

Οπότε είναι φυσικό να έχεις τέτοια αποτελέσματα. Τώρα πάντως έχει αποκατασταθεί. Εμένα τουλάχιστον κατεβάζει με μέγιστη ταχύτητα πλέον.

----------


## Braveheart1980

> @Braveheart1980
> 
> Σήμερα το πρωί η otenet είχε πρόβλημα με τη σύνδεση με το εξωτερικό. Δες αυτό:http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=51410
> 
> Οπότε είναι φυσικό να έχεις τέτοια αποτελέσματα. Τώρα πάντως έχει αποκατασταθεί. Εμένα τουλάχιστον κατεβάζει με μέγιστη ταχύτητα πλέον.


Oντως

Δεν το ειχα δει

Και ναι εχω οτενετ
Και ναι τωρα εφτιαξε και με το παραπανω!(210kb/sec!)

Thanks! :One thumb up:   :One thumb up:

----------


## paris

Από 512 σε 1024

Checking for Middleboxes . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .  Done
running 10s outbound test (client to server) . . . . . 196.00Kb/s
running 10s inbound test (server to client) . . . . . . 273.74kb/s
Your PC is connected to a Cable/DSL modem

Υπομονή μέχρι τέλη Νοεμβρίου.... :Evil:

----------


## Doxaios

τίποτα εδώ... :Thumb down:

----------


## Pris

Επιτέλους και στην Τρίπολη έγινε η "αναβάθμιση"!
Τώρα μένει να δούμε αν έγινε όντως αναβάθμιση ή υποβάθμιση...
Απαισιόδοξοι δεν είμασταν(ε) αλλά μ' όλα αυτά που ακούγονται γίν(ικ)αμε.

 :Wink:

----------


## manoulamou

> τι αναβαθμιση ειναι αυτη ?καλυτερα να το αφηνανε οπως ηταν πριν!





> Μονο καλυτερα, καταραμενη η ωρα και η στιγμη που με "αναβαθμισανε". Στην αρχη ειδα λιγο 130+ ΚΒ αλλα πλεον μονιμα 35ΚΒ μεγιστο και κολανε μεχρι και οι σελιδες! Θα δω απο δευτερα αν στρωσει αλλιως θα απαιτησω υποβαθμιση, εγω για 1024 υπεγραψα


Εαν καποιοι "υποβαθμιστουν" λετε να ξεπιταρουν τα dslams τους
ή να βελτιωθουν οι ταχυτητες των υπολοιπων? :ROFL:

----------


## gregorisvas

DSLAM Alcatel Κιάτο αναβαθμιστηκα σημερα σε 1024/256  :Wink:  Κατεβαζω απο ftp forthnet με ~105kB/sec (συνδρομη εχω forthnet  :Razz:  )Τα pings επεσαν απο 30-35ms στα 23ms  :Wink:  Γενικα μεχρι στιγμης ειμαι ευχαριστημενος  :Smile:  Και στο type δεν ειναι Interleave αλλα fast  :Razz:  Viva Alcatel  :Razz:

----------


## cyberwizard

Περιοχή Τριανδρίας Θεσσαλονίκη,τηλ 2310-92***** αναβαθμιστήκαμε σήμερα αλλά από ταχύτητες....Άκουσα ότι έχει αναβαθμιστεί και κόσμος από Άνω Τούμπα,που λογικά είμαστε στο ίδιο DSLAM.

----------


## arisvre

Περιοχή Ωραιοκάστρου Θεσ/νίκης από 384>768 Οι ταχύτητες δεν είναι σταθερές, αλλά ευτυχώς δεν έχω δεί τα χάλια άλλων. Βέβαια φίλος στην ίδια περιοχή δεν αναβαθμίστηκε. 4 DSLAM έχουμε όλα κι όλα, δεν τα αναβαθμίσαν όλα μαζί.
Επίσης αναβαθμίστηκε φίλος στους Αμπελόκηπους Θεσ/νίκης.

Μιλάμε πάντα για Alcatel...

----------


## imrasnake

απο Ωραιοκαστρο επιτέλους μετα απο 1 μηνα και 20 μέρες αναβαθμιστήκαμε ,αντε να δουμε πως θα πάει :One thumb up:

----------


## Doxaios

Αναβάθμιση έγινε και εδώ.

----------


## djgelogr

φίλοι μου κοιτάξτε εδώ...

*Download: 315 Kbps or 0.32 Mbps (38 kB/s)  
Upload: 94 Kbps or 0.09 Mbps (11 kB/s)*  :RTFM:  

είμαι απο έδεσσα και έχω ταχα μου 1024 απο forthnet αλλα 512 ήταν πολύ πιο καλήτερα αποτι τώρα!
παντός ντροπή τους γιατι μόνο λεφτά ξέρουν να πέρνουν!  :Thumb down:   :Thumb down:

----------


## paris

Από εχτές με Οτενέτ οι ταχύτητες είναι πολύ καλύτερες από προηγούμενες μέρες.
Μετά από τεστ ταχύτητας που έκανα κατέβαζα με 104kb/s για 1024.

Πάρα πολύ καλά. Μακάρι να συνεχιστεί έτσι  :Cool:

----------


## Drillgr

> Εαν καποιοι "υποβαθμιστουν" λετε να ξεπιταρουν τα dslams τους
> ή να βελτιωθουν οι ταχυτητες των υπολοιπων?


Δε ξερω αν θα στρωσει η κατασταση,εγω προσωπικα δεν πιστευω τπτ το αποδεχομαι ως εχει και στην πρωτη ευκαιρια υποβαθμιση σε 1024(μη πω και 768). Ουτως η αλλως το upload με ενδιαφερει, τι να τα κανω τα 2mbit οταν θα κερδισω στο κατεβασμα αλλα θα δοιαμοιραζω 1 βδομαδα! Οπως και να χει αν μου δωσουν πισω την 1024 που ειχα ( 3 μηνες ολη μερα 110 κολλημενο) εγω ευχαριστως να αφησω bandwidth για τους συνανθρωπους μου  :Razz:

----------


## Skywalker333

ξερει κανενας αν θα αναβαθμιστουμε επιτελους και στο Πανοραμα Θεσσαλονικης?
ελεος πια. εχουμε που εχουμε τις πιο παλιες ψηφιακες γραμμες σε ολο τον νομο...

----------


## roiy1

'Εμαθα από έγκυρη πηγή, ότι στο Πανόραμα δεν θα αναβαθμιστείτε.  :Whistle:

----------


## Skywalker333

ελπιζω να αστειευεσαι...
πραγματικα...
γιατι και για αστειο, με σκοτωνει...

----------


## Drillgr

Ti λετε ρε παιδια, εγω Πανοραμα και μαλιστα σε alcatel και αναβαθμιστηκα το Σαββατο με isdn γραμμη! Οι ταχυτητες αλλη ιστορια βεβαια...

----------


## roiy1

Ναι φίλε μου. Πλάκα κάνω. Κάποιοι θα αναβαθμιστούν/αναβαθμίστηκαν πρώτοι και κάποιοι τελευταίοι. Τι να κάνουμε; Υπομονή. To 56k το ξέχασες;  :One thumb up:

----------


## husuris

επιτελους και εγω αναβαθμισμενος..... σε isdn γραμμη και alcatel... τηλ 2310-42ΧΧΧΧ

----------


## Asteris

ΣΤΑΥΡΟΥΠΟΛΗ ΘΕΣΣΑΛΟΝΙΚΗΣ, στο Alcatel της Παύλου Μελά, ήρθε η 1024 επιτέλους...  :One thumb up:

----------


## manoulamou

Off Topic


		Επειδη οι αναβαθμισεις του ΟΤΕ προκαλουν πολλα προβληματα και πτωση ταχυτητων
εγω ο Κων.Μητσ. του Κυρ. ευχομαι στους φιλους του adslgr
να μην αναβαθμιστουν καθολου :Razz:

----------


## gregorisvas

Τελικά δεν είναι και τόσο ρόδινα όσο φαίνονταν...Η ταχύτητα είναι στα 60kB/sec...Και τα pings περίπου στα 34sec παλι :Sad:  Τι να πώ..Υπομονή και θα φτιάξουν τα πράγματα λογικά.. :Smile:

----------


## eon.s60@

Αμπελόκηποι θεσσαλονίκης επιτέλους 1mb!

Αλλα η χαρά κράτησε λίγο αφού ο οτε δείχνει την αξια του ακόμα μια φορα...

running 10s outbound test (client to server) . . . . . 179.46Kb/s
running 10s inbound test (server to client) . . . . . . 375.56kb/s

----------


## steli0s

Συκιές Θεσσαλονικης 
Forthnet Adsl In A Box
Απο 512/128 -> 1024/256

running 10s outbound test (client to server) . . . . . 221.44Kb/s
running 10s inbound test (server to client) . . . . . . 284.26kb/s

Ενω πριν την αναβαθμιση ημουν σταθερα στο 55 kb/s.

Ευχαριστουμε τον ΟΤΕ για μια ακομη φορα για την υπο-(ανα)βαθμιση.

----------


## eon.s60@

Μην τα ψάχνεις φιλε μου! Αφού είναι ελεεινή εκεί μέσα.. Ότι να ναι κάνουν... Η ασχετοσύνη και η προχειρότητα σε όλο τις το μεγαλείο... Δημόσιος οργανισμός δεν είναι, τι περιμένεις?

----------


## petpap

Ενα ριγος διατρεχει την ραχοκοκαλιά μου. Ειμαι πλέον *Αναβαθμισμένος*.
Απο ταχύτητα αστο καλύτερα.Πότε ετσι πότε γιουβέτσι και εννίοτε κοκορέτσι. :Twisted Evil:   :Help:   :Atom:   :Bbq:   :Clap:   :Clap:   :Clap:   :Clap:   :Clap:   :Clap:   :Clap:   :Clap:  ΟΤΕ RULEZ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## roiy1

> Μην τα ψάχνεις φιλε μου! Αφού είναι ελεεινή εκεί μέσα.. Ότι να ναι κάνουν... Η ασχετοσύνη και η προχειρότητα σε όλο τις το μεγαλείο... Δημόσιος οργανισμός δεν είναι, τι περιμένεις?


Ποια είναι ελεεινή;

----------


## dekakk

Κι εγώ Πανόραμα εδώ και 3 μέρες έχω αναβαθμιστεί αλλά με ταχύτητες ΑΠΑΡΑΔΕΚΤΕΣ... Έχω 1mbit και αναπολώ την 512...

Μπορεί κάποιος που ξέρει περισσότερα αν ας πει να είναι φυσιολογικό αυτό και αν σύντομα θα αποκτήσουμε την ταχύτητα που πραγματικά γράφουν οι router??

----------


## NiKapa

> Ποια είναι ελεεινή;


...Η κατασταση ... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Razz:

----------


## eon.s60@

Ο οτε, οι τεχνική του, και η γενική κατάσταση!

Το δημόσιο και η αχρηστία που το διακατέχει σε όλο της το μεγαλείο!

running 10s outbound test (client to server) . . . . . 201.07Kb/s
running 10s inbound test (server to client) . . . . . . 252.10kb/s

----------


## Drillgr

> Κι εγώ Πανόραμα εδώ και 3 μέρες έχω αναβαθμιστεί αλλά με ταχύτητες ΑΠΑΡΑΔΕΚΤΕΣ... Έχω 1mbit και αναπολώ την 512...
> 
> Μπορεί κάποιος που ξέρει περισσότερα αν ας πει να είναι φυσιολογικό αυτό και αν σύντομα θα αποκτήσουμε την ταχύτητα που πραγματικά γράφουν οι router??


Ε και γω μαζι με σενα αναβαθμιστηκα στο Πανοραμα σε 2mbit αλλα οι ταχυτητες σαν dsl 256...Παντως δε ξερω για σενα αλλα πριν πετουσε η 1024.

Τωρα για το ποτε θα το φτιαξουν, κατσε να τελειωσουν οι αναβαθμισεις και μετα βλεπουμε :Thumb down:

----------


## micsertis

ΕΜΕΝΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΑΡΧΗ ΚΑΤΙ ΜΟΥ ΕΛΕΓΕ ΠΩΣ ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΜΑΣ ΒΓΕΙ ΣΕ ΚΑΛΟ Η ΟΛΗ ΦΑΣΗ. ΦΤΑΙΕΙ ΤΟ ΟΤΙ Η ΑΝΑΒΑΘΜΙΣΗ ΗΤΑΝ "ΔΩΡΕΑΝ". ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΑ ΝΑ ΠΛΗΡΩΝΑΜΕ ΚΑΠΟΙΑ ΛΕΦΤΑ ΠΑΡΑΠΑΝΩ ΓΙΑ ΟΠΟΙΟΝ ΗΘΕΛΕ ΜΕΓΑΛΥΤΕΡΗ ΤΑΧΥΤΗΤΑ ΠΑΡΑ ΤΩΡΑ ΠΟΥ ΧΩΡΙΣ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΘΕΛΟΥΜΕ ΕΧΟΥΜΕ ΤΗ ΜΙΣΗ ΤΑΧΥΤΗΤΑ ΑΠΟ ΠΡΙΝ... ΣΤΟ ΔΗΜΟΣΙΟ ΣΠΑΝΙΑ ΚΑΤΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ "ΔΩΡΕΑΝ" ΚΑΙ ΚΑΛΟ. :RTFM:

----------


## Pallaros

Όσοι δεν έχουν αναβαθμιστεί ακόμα να ανάψουν ένα καντηλάκι στον άγιο της περιοχής τους.

----------


## ownagE_

Συμφωνω  :Razz:

----------


## kalitexnis_gr

ΡΕ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΕΧΕΙ ΠΑΡΕΙ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΤΗΛΕΦΩΝΟ ΣΤΟΝ ΟΤΕ ΜΕΤΑ ΤΙΣ ΑΝΑΒΑΘΜΙΣΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΡΩΤΗΣΕΙ ΑΝ ΘΑ ΠΑΡΑΜΕΙΝΕΙ ΕΤΣΙ Η ΚΑΤΑΣΤΑΣΗ Η ΘΑ ΦΤΙΑΞΟΥΝ ΕΠΙΤΕΛΟΥΣ ΟΙ ΤΑΧΥΤΗΤΕΣ;

----------


## Drillgr

> Όσοι δεν έχουν αναβαθμιστεί ακόμα να ανάψουν ένα καντηλάκι στον άγιο της περιοχής τους.


Εγω ειχα αναψει αλλα δεν μπορεσε να κρατησει μακρια τους οτετζιδες για πολυ καιρο  :Razz: 




> Re pedia exi pari kanis tilefono ston OTE meta tis anavathmisis na rotisi an tha paramini etsi i katastasi i tha tis ftiaksoun epitelous tis taxitites?


Οπως θα διαβασεις το τελευταιο ελαφρυντικο του οτε ληγει με το επισημο τελος των αναβαθμισεων...(προσωπικα δεν πιστευω οτι μετα δια μαγειας θα αλλαξει κατι)

----------


## gregorisvas

Πανέμορφα  :Smile:  Μετά τις σχετικές ανακοινώσεις της Vivodi για παροχή ADSL2+ καιρός είναι ο ΟΤΕ να ξεκινήσει πάλι διαδικασίες αναβάθμισης κατά τις οποίες οι 768-->2mbit,οι 1mbit-->4mbit και οι 2mbit-->8mbit  :ROFL:  Έτσι για κόντρα  :Laughing: 

Στα σοβαρά τώρα..Όσοι έχετε προβλήματα ταχυτήτων (συμπεριλαμβανομένου κι εμού  :Thumb down:  ) τα αντιμετωπίζετε καθ όλη τη διάρκεια της μέρας ή μονο σε συγκεκριμένες ώρες?Το λέω γιατι εμένα απο τις ~1 το βράδυ εως τις 8 το πρωί πηγαίνει σφαίρα..Απο 'κει και πέρα προφανώς γονατίζει το δίκτυο ISP/OTE  :Thinking:

----------


## Drillgr

> Στα σοβαρά τώρα..Όσοι έχετε προβλήματα ταχυτήτων (συμπεριλαμβανομένου κι εμού  ) τα αντιμετωπίζετε καθ όλη τη διάρκεια της μέρας ή μονο σε συγκεκριμένες ώρες?Το λέω γιατι εμένα απο τις ~1 το βράδυ εως τις 8 το πρωί πηγαίνει σφαίρα..Απο 'κει και πέρα προφανώς γονατίζει το δίκτυο ISP/OTE


Κοιτα 1-8 το πρωι δεν εχω την πολυτελεια να κανω πειραματα, αλλα ολες τις αλλες ωρες ενα 35-40KB/s σε 2mbit γραμμη τα ποιανω μπορω να πω.

----------


## ghostnik

Εγώ πάντως όλη την ημέρα τα ίδια πάνω κάτω.  :Sad:  
Με 1Μbit δεν ξεπερνάω τα 50 ΚΒ σε κανένα πρωτόκολλο.
Καθ'ολη τη διάρκεια της ημέρας σέρνομαι με το πολύ 30 και το 50 το βλέπω μετά τις 3 το βράδυ.
Τις τελευταίες ημέρες τρώει ώρες ώρες κάτι φλασάκια και πετάει spikes των 80-90 ΚΒ αλλά κάποια στιγμή "συνέρχεται"   :Razz:  και επανέρχεται στα ίδια  :Mad:  
Ελπίζω οτι αυτά τα τελευταία σκαμπανεβάσματα είναι προσπάθεια να φτιάξει η κατάσταση γιατι αλλιώς ...

----------


## manoulamou

> Re pedia exi pari kanis tilefono ston OTE meta tis anavathmisis na rotisi an tha paramini etsi i katastasi i tha tis ftiaksoun epitelous tis taxitites?


Just read the facts man!  :Welcome:  kalitexnis_gr  :Smile:  Κανε edit στα ελληνικα, _greeklish γιοκ ενθαδε_. 
Η σταθερη επωδος στα τηλ στον ΟΤΕ ειναι: μεχρι τελη Νοεμβριου ολα θα ειναι ΟΚ. 
Οποτε υπομονη, μετα τα Χριστουγεννα θα ειναι ετοιμη η Forthnet και τοτε θα φανει, 
αν το κοινωνικο δωρεαν εργο ειναι χειροτερο, απο αυτο των φιλοδοξων επενδυτων της εναλλακτικης ή οχι!!! :Twisted Evil:

----------


## eon.s60@

Μίλησα το πρωί με τον ΟΤΕ τον τετραψήφιο αριθμό που δεν θυμάμαι τώρα για την adsl.

Ο τύπος μου είπε ότι το ξέρουν, δεν μπορούν να κάνουν κάτι και θα διορθωθεί μετά την ολοκλήρωση τις αναβάθμισης! (20 Νοεμβρίου)

----------


## kalitexnis_gr

ΠΑΝΤΩΣ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΕΓΩ ΑΥΤΗ ΤΗΝ ΩΡΑ (15:15) ΚΑΤΕΒΑΖΩ ΜΕ 60 ΠΟΥ ΠΑΕΙ ΝΑ ΠΕΙ ΠΩΣ ΔΙΑΦΕΡΕΙ Η ΤΑΧΥΤΗΤΑ ΑΝΑΛΟΓΑ ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΠΕΡΙΟΧΗ (ΕΓΩ ΞΑΝΘΗ ΒΡΙΣΚΟΜΑΙ) ΤΟ ΒΡΑΔΥ ΚΑΤΑ ΤΙΣ 10 ΞΕΦΤΙΛΙΖΕΤΑΙ ΕΝΤΕΛΩΣ ΚΑΙ ΠΕΦΤΕΙ ΣΤΑ 30-40 ΤΟ ΠΛΥ. :Sad:   (ΕΧΩ Conn-x 1024)

----------


## eon.s60@

Φιλε μου μην γράφεις μονο με κεφαλαία! Υποδηλώνει ότι φωνάζεις...  :Smile: 

2on το θέμα με την ταχύτητα παίζει με την περιοχή, με την ώρα, dslam κτλ κτλ κτλ...

----------


## pleistos

Κάτοχος πακέτου 384/128 της Hellas off Line (τουλάχιστον μέχρι τον Απρίλιο αλλά με γραμμή dsl ενεργοποιημένη από μένα -> πέρνω τα μπογαλάκια μου και φεύγω δίχως διακοπές γραμμών κτλ)...
Περιοχή: Νέος Κόσμος
*10/09/06* : αναβαθμίζομαι σε 786/192 απ'την Hellas off Line
*26/9/06* : "αναβαθμίζομαι" σε 786/*160* απ'τον ΟΤΕ

Κι από ταχύτητες ; Ωσάν 384 το down, ελαφρώς καλύτερο το up. Τις νύχτες (ξημερώματα) βλέπω και 60άρια ενίοτε από http (καθώς τα τόρεντ ανήκουν σε άλλη πονεμένη ιστορία http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=50984 )

*12/10/06* : ξανα"αναβαθμίζομαι" σε 2048/256 απ'τον ΟΤΕ  :Exclamation: 
(πιστοποιημένη διαφορά στο up -> διπλάσιο από την παλιά μου γραμμή)
Κι αυτό μετά από περίπου 2 ώρες αδυναμίας να συνδεθεί το μόντεμ μου και χωρίς φυσικά να έχω κάνει σχετική αίτηση... 
Και ιδού το μέγα ερώτημα: *Fox Mulder που είσαι τώρα που σε χρειαζόμαστε;;;;*

----------


## globalnoise

> Ελπίζω οτι αυτά τα τελευταία σκαμπανεβάσματα είναι προσπάθεια να φτιάξει η κατάσταση γιατι αλλιώς ...


Προσπάθεια από ποιον? Κάνουν κάτι που θέλει προσπάθεια? Προσπαθούν να σηκώσουν με τα χέρια τους κάτι ογκώδες?  :Razz: 

Δεν είμαι πολύ αισιόδοξος για αύξηση του bandwidth των διασυνδέσεων DSLAM->BRAS.. Αν ήταν μέσα στο σχέδιο της αναβάθμισης θα το είχαν κάνει πριν αλλάξουν τις ταχύτητες των γραμμών

----------


## eon.s60@

Πάντως παιδιά θέλω να εκφράσω τα συγχαρητήρια μου για τον  :Shoot:  οτε που με τους  :Computing:  τεχνικούς του και την άψογη  :Simpson Marge:  διοίκηση του καταφέρανε να σπάσουνε το φράγμα χαμηλού bandwidth για μια 1mbit γραμμή... Είναι άξιοι για nobel βλακείας, ανευθυνότητας, τεμπελιάς και υποκρισίας!  :Thumbsup1: 

running 10s outbound test (client to server) . . . . . 119.09Kb/s
running 10s inbound test (server to client) . . . . . . 120.07kb/s

 :Drunk:   :Drunk:   :Drunk:   :Drunk:   :Drunk:   :Drunk:   :Drunk:   :Drunk:   :Drunk:   :Drunk:

----------


## anon

κάνε δοκιμή με τον ftp server της οτενετ και του Ntua.
Παντως χθές-προχθές πρέπει να κάνανε αναβαθμιση σε μένα απο 512 σε 1024. Το max που παίρνω  είναι και πάλι 50KB/sec. (σαν ναναι 512 και πάλι). Επειδή είμαι σε μικρό dslam, υποθέτω ότι ακόμα δεν έχουν κάνει την αναβάθμιση της γραμμής απο το dslam και πέρα. νομίζω ότι πρέπει να κάνουμε λίγο υπομονη μέχρι να τελειώσει παντου η αναβάθμιση και μετά ο ΟΤΕ δεν θα έχει καμμία μα καμμία δικαιολογία.

----------


## eon.s60@

Έχει δεν θα έχει δικαιολογία φιλε μου τίποτα δεν θα γίνει! Όπως και τώρα! Γιατί πληρώνεται και δεν μας τα δίνει τσάπα! Αν δεν μπορούσε ας μην το έκανε! Αν ήταν ιδιωτική εταιρία θα γινόντουσαν αλλιώς όλα...

----------


## Προφέσσορας_Χάος

> Πανέμορφα  Μετά τις σχετικές ανακοινώσεις της Vivodi για παροχή ADSL2+ καιρός είναι ο ΟΤΕ να ξεκινήσει πάλι διαδικασίες αναβάθμισης κατά τις οποίες οι 768-->2mbit,οι 1mbit-->4mbit και οι 2mbit-->8mbit  Έτσι για κόντρα 
> 
> Στα σοβαρά τώρα..Όσοι έχετε προβλήματα ταχυτήτων (συμπεριλαμβανομένου κι εμού  ) τα αντιμετωπίζετε καθ όλη τη διάρκεια της μέρας ή μονο σε συγκεκριμένες ώρες?Το λέω γιατι εμένα απο τις ~1 το βράδυ εως τις 8 το πρωί πηγαίνει σφαίρα..Απο 'κει και πέρα προφανώς γονατίζει το δίκτυο ISP/OTE


Για την ακρίβεια απο τις 2 μέχρι τις πρώτες πρωινές ώρες πιανει 100αρες η 1024..μετα ημαστε στα 55 το max..αλλά τέτοιες ώρες τι να το κάνεις;

----------


## Προφέσσορας_Χάος

> Πάντως παιδιά θέλω να εκφράσω τα συγχαρητήρια μου για τον  οτε που με τους  τεχνικούς του και την άψογη  διοίκηση του καταφέρανε να σπάσουνε το φράγμα χαμηλού bandwidth για μια 1mbit γραμμή... Είναι άξιοι για nobel βλακείας, ανευθυνότητας, τεμπελιάς και υποκρισίας! 
> 
> running 10s outbound test (client to server) . . . . . 119.09Kb/s
> running 10s inbound test (server to client) . . . . . . 120.07kb/s


οσο γι αυτό ειναι σοβαρότατο πρόβλημα..δήλωσες καμια βλάβη;Τουλάχιστον επρεπε να εισαι στα παλιά επίπεδα..

----------


## manoulamou

Μην μασατε βρε παιδια (οπως ειπε και η υπουργος)
ολοι θα ζησουμε κι ΟΤΕ  με τα πολλα προβληματα
κι εμεις με τα λιγα downloads  :Lamer:

----------


## princess

Λοιπον σημερα έγινε και το άλλο!!!!  Συγχρονιζα τοσο καιρό σε 1088/288 και είχα ταχύτητες 

unning 10s outbound test (client to server) . . . . . 250.50Kb/s
running 10s inbound test (server to client) . . . . . . 452.72kb/s

Σήμερα ανακάλυψα ότι συγχρονίζει στα 800/288 και το speedtest μου βγάζει

Download Connection is:: 570 Kbps about 0.57 Mbps (tested with 579 kB)
Download Speed is:: 70 kB/s
Upload Connection is:: 95 Kbps about 0.1 Mbps (tested with 386 kB)
Upload Speed is:: 12 kB/s
Tested From:: http://testmy.net (Server 1)
Test Time:: 2006/10/13 - 1:03pm 

και η forhnet

running 10s outbound test (client to server) . . . . . 246.71Kb/s
running 10s inbound test (server to client) . . . . . . 493.75kb/s
τι να κάνω;  Να βάλω τις φωνές; Το γελοίον της υπόθεσης είναι ότι κατεβάζει σφαίρα παρόλα αυτά!  Τι κάνουν; πάνε να μοιράσουν το b/w  δημοκρατικά;

----------


## pnma

Kαλησπέρα σε ολους. Και εδώ (Σταυρουπολη Θεσ/νίκης) τα ίδια χάλια. Τι να τα κάνω τα 2 Μbit ??? Με 30 κατεβαζω μεγιστο :Twisted Evil:   :Mad:   :Crying:

----------


## eon.s60@

Έχει να μιλήσει κάποιος τόσο καιρό... Ας κάνω την συνεχεια...

Και η βλακεία Edit: [ δεν χρειάζονται αυτά ] του ΟΤΕ συνεχίζεται...  :Smile: 

running 10s outbound test (client to server) . . . . . 224.10Kb/s
running 10s inbound test (server to client) . . . . . . 243.07kb/s

----------


## pakitis

ελεος παντως μετα την αναβαθμιση ολα χαλια... :\

----------


## zafx

Τελικά αναβαθμίστηκαν όλοι;

Μου είναι δύσκολο να πιστέψω κάτι τέτοιο... :Thinking:

----------


## Doxaios

Κοίτα από την στιγμή που όλοι έχουμε παράπονα πάει να πεί οτι αναβαθμίστηκαν όλοι....Σήμερα maxαρα στο 31.Καλά πάμε.

----------


## eon.s60@

xmm 5 μέρες έχει να δόση post κάποιος! Συμβιβαστήκαμε βλέπω όλοι με την κατάσταση και περιμένουμε τον καλο ΟΤΕ...

Πάντως συνεχίζουμε πολύ καλά...

running 10s outbound test (client to server) . . . . . 218.77Kb/s
running 10s inbound test (server to client) . . . . . . 310.15kb/s

O.T.E 1mbit

----------


## NiKapa

Λιγο αισιοδοξια σε ολους τους παραπονομενους.. :Wink:  

TCP/Web100 Network Diagnostic Tool v5.2.1e
click START to begin
Checking for Middleboxes . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .  Done
running 10s outbound test (client to server) . . . . . 223.45Kb/s
running 10s inbound test (server to client) . . . . . . 1.72Mb/s
Your PC is connected to a Cable/DSL modem

click START to re-test

----------


## Gila1899

> xmm 5 μέρες έχει να δόση post κάποιος! Συμβιβαστήκαμε βλέπω όλοι με την κατάσταση και περιμένουμε τον καλο ΟΤΕ...
> 
> Πάντως συνεχίζουμε πολύ καλά...
> 
> running 10s outbound test (client to server) . . . . . 218.77Kb/s
> running 10s inbound test (server to client) . . . . . . 310.15kb/s
> 
> O.T.E 1mbit


Γιατί με το να ποστάρει στο forum δείχνει κανείς το πόσο ασυμβίβαστος είναι;Εχουμε μπερδέψει το "κλαίμε τη μοίρα μας" με το "αντιδρούμε".

Πότε κατάφερε το (οποιοδήποτε)forum να δώσει λύση σε τέτοιου είδους προβλήματα;

----------


## lakis77

paidia kato toumpa exo agorasei 500kbps 10 oktobriou alla akomi tipota.ta test mou bgazoun to poly 384 downloadspeed

----------


## manoulamou

*lakis 77* greeklish γιοκ  :No no:   στο forum: http://www.adslgr.com/forum/faq.php ,
γι αυτο κανε ενα μικρο edit!
Μετρησεις ταχυτητων και προβληματα?
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showpost...0&postcount=10



Off Topic


		Αφου τελειωσε (τυπικα) η δωρεαν αναβαθμιση μηπως πρεπει να  :Closed topic:   :Lock:  ???

----------


## golity

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		Αφου τελειωσε (τυπικα) η δωρεαν αναβαθμιση μηπως πρεπει να   ???


Not yet...
_
Αθήνα, 21 Αυγούστου 2006
...
αρχίζει από σήμερα τον δωρεάν διπλασιασμό των ονομαστικών ταχυτήτων πρόσβασης των συνδέσεων ADSL σε ολόκληρη τη χώρα.
...
Η διαδικασία της αναβάθμισης όλων των ADSL προσβάσεων αναμένεται να διαρκέσει περίπου τρεις μήνες._
http://www.ote.gr/anakoinshow.asp?cat=3&id=532

Άρα μέχρι τις 21 Νοεμβρίου  :Wink:

----------


## roiy1

Περίπου 3 μήνες, μπορεί να είναι +15 μέρες ή +20 μέρες ή +.....

----------


## golity

> Περίπου 3 μήνες, μπορεί να είναι +15 μέρες ή +20 μέρες ή +.....


Άρα καλές γιορτές  :Razz:

----------


## roiy1

Υποθέσεις κάνουμε! Απλώς είναι λίγο δύσκολο να είναι - ή ακριβώς 3 μήνες. Ποτέ δεν ξέρεις όμως...

----------


## RyDeR

Τώρα περιμένουμε για την αναβάθμιση (?) των Vp's  :Wink: . Αντε να δούμε... :Thinking:

----------


## spartacus

Όποιος μπορεί παρακαλώ να κάνει ping στο 85.25.138.45

----------


## ownagE_

Off Topic


		Εισαι offtopic ( :Razz: ) αλλα θα σου απαντησω.
Νομιζω εχεις FORTHnet.
Η FORTHnet εχει προβληματα με το εξωτερικο τις τελευταιες μερες κι οπως αναφερθηκε σε αλλο thread μεχρι τα μεσα Νοεμβρη θα εχει αναβαθμιστει η συνδεση της με το εξωτερικο.

----------


## wintech2003

Εγώ ρε παιδια που έχω 200+ ms με τον BRAS ΧΩΡΙΣ ΝΑ ΚΑΤΕΒΑΖΩ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ, τί να πω?


```
C:\Documents and Settings\wintech2003>tracert 85.25.138.45

Tracing route to echo303.server4you.de [85.25.138.45]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

  1     3 ms     2 ms     2 ms  192.168.1.1
  2   307 ms   257 ms   228 ms  bbras-ath-01L0.forthnet.gr [194.219.252.143]
  3   198 ms   182 ms   201 ms  core-ath-03-Po1.forthnet.gr [212.251.60.62]
[...]
```

----------


## ownagE_

Off Topic


 :Blink: 
Ασ' τα αυτα.. εσυ εχεις τα μισθομενα και κανεις τη δουλεια σου  :Razz:

----------


## wintech2003

Μετακόμισα σε καινουργιο σπίτι και δεν εχω σηκώσει ακομα ασύρματο με τον κόμβο...  :Razz:  

Κωλο-DSL.....

----------


## golity

> Όποιος μπορεί παρακαλώ να κάνει ping στο 85.25.138.45


Μέσος όρος 114ms... καλά είναι;

----------


## gatoulas

> Εγώ ρε παιδια που έχω 200+ ms με τον BRAS ΧΩΡΙΣ ΝΑ ΚΑΤΕΒΑΖΩ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ, τί να πω?
> 
> 
> ```
> C:\Documents and Settings\wintech2003>tracert 85.25.138.45
> 
> Tracing route to echo303.server4you.de [85.25.138.45]
> over a maximum of 30 hops:
> 
> ...


να ζηλεύεις:


```
# trace 85.25.138.45

Type escape sequence to abort.
Tracing the route to echo303.server4you.de (85.25.138.45)

  1 bbras-ath-10L0.forthnet.gr (194.219.252.152) 20 msec 28 msec 32 msec
  2 core-ath-03-Po1.forthnet.gr (212.251.60.62) 28 msec 24 msec 24 msec
```

----------


## nnn

Έχεις τοπικό πρόβλημα φαίνεται.



> 1    <1 ms     1 ms    <1 ms  192.168.1.1
>   2    22 ms    21 ms    32 ms  bbras-ath-05L0.forthnet.gr [194.219.252.147]
>   3    27 ms    28 ms    26 ms  core-ath-03-Po1.forthnet.gr [212.251.60.62]

----------


## gatoulas

Τον πληγώσαμε  :Razz:

----------


## wintech2003

> Έχεις τοπικό πρόβλημα φαίνεται.


Οταν λες τοπικό προβλημα εννοεις οτι το εχω εγώ ή ο τοπικός ΟΤΕ?

Γιατι εγώ πιστευω οτι φταιει το μπουκωμένο VP του DSLAM της Αρτάκης στο οποίο κουμπώνω.

Απο Δευτερα θα ζητήσω αναβάθμιση σε 2048 να δουμε τί θα δουμε.

----------


## nnn

Για τον Οτέ μιλάω φυσικά.

----------


## spartacus

> Μέσος όρος 114ms... καλά είναι;


άρα η forthnet έχει πρόβλημα μιας και βλέπω ότι έχεις altec

----------

